# IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas, sugestões e críticas



## J.S. (8 Jul 2008 às 00:24)

Esta noite, o site do IM fui completamente diferente. Para ver a infomacao agroclimatica, ehh....I had to use a password en name (I alreayd have it registered).

Eu nao vi as estacoes de Amareleja e outras! So Beja e Evora por exemplo.

Uma hora mais tarde, tudo estive normal...I think it will change soon an din the way the IM of Spain changed their site...Not in the best way.


----------



## Vince (8 Jul 2008 às 11:46)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*



J.S. disse:


> Esta noite, o site do IM fui completamente diferente. Para ver a infomacao agroclimatica, ehh....I had to use a password en name (I alreayd have it registered).
> Eu nao vi as estacoes de Amareleja e outras! So Beja e Evora por exemplo.
> Uma hora mais tarde, tudo estive normal...I think it will change soon an din the way the IM of Spain changed their site...Not in the best way.




Interessante. Deves ter tido a sorte de acederes enquanto estavam em testes ou qualquer coisa assim. O ano passado tinham-nos dito que estavam a fazer um novo site mas entretanto já passou tanto tempo que nunca mais me lembrei disso.
Vamos então aguardar pelas novidades, esperemos que sejam boas. 
Se tirarem a Amareleja haverá uma revolução


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jul 2008 às 11:51)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*



Vince disse:


> Interessante. Deves ter tido a sorte de acederes enquanto estavam em testes ou qualquer coisa assim. O ano passado tinham-nos dito que estavam a fazer um novo site mas entretanto já passou tanto tempo que nunca mais me lembrei disso.
> Vamos então aguardar pelas novidades, esperemos que sejam boas.
> Se tirarem a Amareleja haverá uma revolução



Sim, presenciei isso ontem, não dessa forma, mas reparei que as págimas estavam diferentes, até os nomes dos ficheiros .htm e .jps, que deixaram de funcionar.
Os nomes foram definitivamente alterados, mas a codificação voltou ao normal.


----------



## mjrocha (8 Jul 2008 às 16:15)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*

Sim supostamente era para hoje 08/07/2008 o 1º dia do novo site, mas ainda há os o site antigo. Agora está mais profissonal. Mas espero que quando houver qq evento mais extremo e que toda a gente quer aceder ao site, o site não fique passado e não se consiga aceder.


----------



## J.S. (8 Jul 2008 às 19:37)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*



mjrocha disse:


> Sim supostamente era para hoje 08/07/2008 o 1º dia do novo site, mas ainda há os o site antigo. Agora está mais profissonal. Mas espero que quando houver qq evento mais extremo e que toda a gente quer aceder ao site, o site não fique passado e não se consiga aceder.



Damn! I had the whole site to the point when I again wanted to se "tempo presente" which by than did not load. I could not believe that now it only shows Beja and Evora. So not only Amareleja gone, alos Portel, Mertola, even Sines etcetcetc. 

I saw the same thing happening in Spain, where the site for enthusiasts has worsened a lot. 

In Holland, it is better than on both sides of the Spanish-Portuguese border. You can have all the daily extremes, solar radiation, snow cover amount etc till 2003 for all stations in the country. There is no comparison on that point! We have payed a lot of tax in order to obtain this info, so it would be strange if you would get only a very small amount back and have to pay for anything extra. You already did (well, partially)!

I also like the Danish site also. Written, Danish and Dutch are a lot alike so I can understand them very well and write things on their fora. In fact: many things are very similar, even the weather is alike. Anyway: the DMI allows amateurs to post their values on their site which is an excellent exchange I think. But no history over longer periods, just from the day before.

The agroclimtic report is good (and remains available), but they update it too infrequent for my taste. Also: there are no climatic averages for all stations and not a daily report...

But I did not have much time to take a close look at it. I only did it because I wanted to look up the monthly average of Mirandela in the agroclimatic report and then I saw this...

Wait and see, no need to get angry. It won't change a thing...


----------



## Rog (10 Jul 2008 às 19:04)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*

E aí está o novo site do IM:


----------



## AnDré (10 Jul 2008 às 19:10)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*

Ainda estou incrédulo com o gráfico das observações horárias para todas as estações.
Já não vai ser preciso acordar às 6h da matina para ver a temperatura em Lamas de Mouro. Nem andar à tarde a ver a Amareleja. Ficam todos os dados em gráficos, tal como acontecia já com algumas estações das principais cidades.
Até o Areeiro lá está!

Esperemos que não falhem muito!


----------



## psm (10 Jul 2008 às 19:18)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*

Tive que me registar, para ler os relatórios não sei se todos fizeram o que eu fiz?


----------



## Rog (10 Jul 2008 às 19:22)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*



AnDré disse:


> Ainda estou incrédulo com o gráfico das observações horárias para todas as estações.
> Já não vai ser preciso acordar às 6h da matina para ver a temperatura em Lamas de Mouro. Nem andar à tarde a ver a Amareleja. Ficam todos os dados em gráficos, tal como acontecia já com algumas estações das principais cidades.
> Até o Areeiro lá está!
> 
> Esperemos que não falhem muito!



Pois é verdade.. até Santana lá está.. (mas com o entusiasmo parece que se mudou para os Açores sem me dar conta ) ou será outra estação? 

Mas o site está realmente bem conseguido, com mais dados disponíveis. Ao contrário do vizinho AEMET em Espanha, por cá as mudanças foram para melhor



psm disse:


> Tive que me registar, para ler os relatórios não sei se todos fizeram o que eu fiz?



Parece que será para todos, ao tentar aceder aos relatórios também foi me pedido o registo.


----------



## Vince (10 Jul 2008 às 19:52)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*

Eu continuo a ver o antigo, deve ser delay nas actualizações dos DNS do meu ISP. Alguém me pode dar o IP do novo site para eu martelar do meu lado ?


----------



## Vince (10 Jul 2008 às 20:01)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*

Ok, já percebi:

http://www.meteo.pt/ funciona o novo (Ip 193.137.20.123)
http://meteo.pt/ ainda vai para o antigo (193.137.20.115)


----------



## Vince (10 Jul 2008 às 20:12)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*



AnDré disse:


> Ainda estou incrédulo com o gráfico das observações horárias para todas as estações.



Horárias e extremos diários para todo o mês. Excelente, só daí já valeu a pena.


----------



## psm (10 Jul 2008 às 20:40)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*

Há uns dados sobre a composição da atmosfera, que são espectaculares,especialmente dos valores de PH, entre as cidades do interior e o litoral


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2008 às 20:41)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*

No geral, interessante, mais completo e claro o registo é obrigatório para ver os relatórios, e os extremos climatológicos muito boa esta informação, só tem aquela falha da normal climatológica em vez de Faro é Vila Real de Santo António bem podiam ter posto Olhão


----------



## psm (10 Jul 2008 às 21:18)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*

Os prefis verticais têm letras muito pequenas ,e os numeros também maspara mim é parte  melhor do site no verão(dá para ver a que altura está a inversão de temperatura).


----------



## Agreste (10 Jul 2008 às 21:39)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*

Malhamos muito no pessoal do INM mas devo dizer que gostei bastante deste novo site. Bastante informação disponível, embora a navegação pudesse ser mais fácil. 

Vamos ver como se comporta quando muita gente tentar aceder ao site simultaneamente. Até agora estou a gostar!


----------



## Thomar (10 Jul 2008 às 22:17)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*



AnDré disse:


> Ainda estou incrédulo com o gráfico das observações horárias para todas as estações.
> Já não vai ser preciso acordar às 6h da matina para ver a temperatura em Lamas de Mouro. Nem andar à tarde a ver a Amareleja. Ficam todos os dados em gráficos, tal como acontecia já com algumas estações das principais cidades.
> Até o Areeiro lá está!
> 
> Esperemos que não falhem muito!



Só agora é que vi o novo site do IM! 
Já me registei! 
E sim, que surpresa com os gráficos, estão lá todos os valores da estação de Tomar (valdonas). 
Ah!... como não á bela sem senão, os dados disponíveis das estações que não sejam as capitais de distrito (e mais duas ou três), só estão disponíveis até ao dia anterior, ou seja, se quisermos saber por exemplo, a temperatura que fazia ás 20 UTC de hoje em Tomar, só poderei consultar o gráfico no dia a seguir! 
Ainda estou a explorar o novo site  ,depois manifesto melhor a minha opininião sobre o novo site!


----------



## Thomar (10 Jul 2008 às 22:29)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*



Thomar disse:


> (...)
> Ah!... como não á bela sem senão, os dados disponíveis das estações que não sejam as capitais de distrito (e mais duas ou três), só estão disponíveis até ao dia anterior, ou seja, se quisermos saber por exemplo, a temperatura que fazia ás 20 UTC de hoje em Tomar, só poderei consultar o gráfico no dia a seguir!
> (...)



Correção: Estava enganado! 
Afinal em https://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/ é possível aceder aos dados! 
As minhas desculpas!
É no que dá em ver o novo site do IM a correr!


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jul 2008 às 00:42)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*

Mais uma estação meteorológica no mapa das observações de superfície: V. N. Gaia (Oliveira do Douro).

O mapa das observações horárias de superfície deveria apresentar um terceiro nível de ZOOM em determinadas regiões (Lisboa e vale do Tejo e Arquipélago da Madeira).

Onde aparece a cor amarela ficaria melhor um castanho porque o fundo é demasiado claro ...
Não sei se será possível consultar os dois radares meteorológicos isoladamente ...


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (11 Jul 2008 às 00:47)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*

mt bom o novo site fiquei surpreendido  VAmos la ver se aguenta as visitas em tempos de crise


----------



## Fil (11 Jul 2008 às 01:21)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*

Ainda não explorei completamente o site mas à primeira vista gostei especialmente dele a nível estético, muito bem conseguido! 

Embora os gráficos para todas as estações seja uma boa adição, preferia que dessem números porque com os gráficos não dá para saber ao certo a temperatura. Mas já é uma melhora 

Reparei também que agora não dá para escolher os dois radares existentes, espero que seja temporário.

Outra coisa a melhorar é o quadro que aparece quando se passa o rato sobre uma cidade no mapa das observações, as letras e os números "atropelam-se":






Finalmente puseram as cartas de previsão numérica do ECMWF! Os perfis verticais também é excelente, mas as imagens ficam muito pequenas e dificilmente dá para ler algo. As sondagens aerológicas de Lisboa e Funchal é que não as vi em nenhum lado e eram preferíveis às previsões do ECMWF.

As normais climatológicas já são as do período 1971-2000, pena ser para muito poucas cidades. Por certo, esqueceram-se de incluir os relatórios climáticos anuais e referentes às estações do ano.

No geral, o IM está de parabéns 

PS: Afinal parece que os 47,3ºC da Amareleja afinal são 47,4ºC...


----------



## vitamos (11 Jul 2008 às 13:50)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*

Novo site do IM:

*Pontos negativos*: A lentidão do site, em períodos mais críticos duvido que se aguente... obviamente isto é uma consequência directa das melhorias.

*Pontos positivos*: Tudo o resto! Tantas vezes neste estaminé se bate no IM que desta vez penso que é justo reconhecer o trabalho feito! Este site está MUITO BOM


----------



## jpmartins (11 Jul 2008 às 15:07)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*

Parabéns ao IM.
A lentidão à primeira vista é o ponto negativo, tal como o Vitamos disse, tb dúvido que aguente as alturas mais criticas. Espero que possam melhorar este ponto.


----------



## Vince (11 Jul 2008 às 16:19)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*

Depois de uma análise mais atenta, o balanço é positivo. Estava com receio que nos tirassem coisas, mas deram-nos mais algumas. Nada de verdadeiramente especial, mas como as coisas andam (falta de verbas, etc) esperava perder alguma coisa.

*Positivo*
* Dados horários e diários das estações
* Registo online (ver nota)


*Negativo*
* Velocidade. 
A utilização de flash é um bocado arriscada quando houver muita carga será complicado.
O registo/autenticação também vai puxar muito pelos recursos da máquina.
Mas suponho que nos dias congestionados o site agora tenha um modo throttle especial/emergência pensado de raiz só com a informação mais importante em formato estático e sem autenticação.


*Ideias ainda para melhorar*
* Reduzir tempo de atraso dos dados das estações. Mais de uma hora de atraso actualmente.
* Reduzir o intervalo de actualizações do radar para metade, 15 em vez do 30m actuais. Ou pelo menos 20m como em Espanha. O atraso esse hoje em dia já é aceitável.

* Se a secção de alertas agora é em flash, espero que esta nova tecnologia permita no futuro melhorar o problema dos alertas por distritos já muitas vezes referido no forum (entre muitos outros, por exemplo um alerta de ondulação na costa alentejana faz todo o distrito ficar em alerta o que é uma aberração). O flash talvez permita finalmente resolver esse tipo de coisas.




(nota) Depende do que querem fazer realmente com isto, é sempre bom uma instituição (quer privada quer pública)conhecer os seus utilizadores. Portanto se é para conhecerem melhor os utilizadores e os seus hábitos de utilização é uma boa ideia. Se é para no futuro permitir alguma personalização quer do site quer para receber informações como alertas, notícias, melhor ideia ainda. E espero que implementem também um mecanismo de feedback (report de situações especiais, etc) mais eficiente do que o email.


----------



## Kraliv (11 Jul 2008 às 17:16)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*

Boas,


Globalmente acho a mudança positiva no entanto...

Acho o tipo de letra algo pequena nalguns casos (no mapa das observações) e com bastante falta de definição / contraste 

Os mapas podiam/deviam ser maiores.






Mas no geral, melhoraram bastante 


PS: Manifestei a minha opinião ao Instituto e recebi de volta o seguinte:

" _Boa tarde,

No seguimento do email enviado por V. Exa., que muito agradecemos, informamos registamos o seu comentário e que o mesmo já foi endereçado à equipa de desenvolvimento.



Melhores cumprimentos, 

Instituto de Meteorologia, I. P.,
Gabinete de Comunicação, Imagem e Relações Externas_ "


----------



## ACalado (11 Jul 2008 às 22:10)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*

acho o site bastante interessante pelo menos muito mais interactivo  acho que foi uma mudança positiva


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Jul 2008 às 23:55)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*

boas

acho que o site ficou mais evoluído e com uma melhor navegação, espero também com esta mudança melhorias significativas na rapidez de acesso e a reparação dos bloqueios tanto do radar de chuva como no de satélite.

gostava também que a actualização de toda a informação disponível fosse colocada com menos tempo de intervalo.

quanto a inscrição não entendo, a não ser o que o vince disse, para saber quem utiliza o site por onde anda etc. mas quem se inscreve gostaria de ter mais algumas vantagem eu pelo menos gostava.

quem sabe acesso total em tempo real ao radar de chuva  as descargas eléctricas e já agora ao satélite 

acho que eles só vão testar o acesso em massa quando chegar algo de bom para nós, aqui no nosso canto, até lá expectativa.  

abraços


----------



## Turista (12 Jul 2008 às 00:40)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*

No global a mudança foi muito positiva, está mais apelativo e interactivo.
Claro que por vezes falha (links que vão dar a paginas que não estão disponiveis) mas entende-se que é a fase da mudança.
O registo, pode ser para efeitos de estatistica, para perceberem o perfil de quem visita e o que procura, ou quem sabe para eventualmente a venda de serviços adicionais... veremos...


----------



## Minho (12 Jul 2008 às 01:24)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*

Localizei uma secção do site em que é necessário estar registado para aceder á funcionalidade "Ver Histórico dos Gráficos" 

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/grafi...s.jsp?selVar=Tempins&selEstacao=579&selRede=0


----------



## MSantos (13 Jul 2008 às 20:21)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Estive a explorar o site em geral está melhor 
O site IM ja estava a precisar de evoluir


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jul 2008 às 21:56)

*Re: Novo site do IM??!!*



Fil disse:


> Embora os gráficos para todas as estações seja uma boa adição, preferia que dessem números porque com os gráficos não dá para saber ao certo a temperatura. Mas já é uma melhora



Penso precisamente o mesmo, apesar de achar que os gráficos fazem falta.




Fil disse:


> As normais climatológicas já são as do período 1971-2000, pena ser para muito poucas cidades. Por certo, esqueceram-se de incluir os relatórios climáticos anuais e referentes às estações do ano.



Pena não terem as normais de Gago Coutinho, nem de algumas outras estações. Acho as normais de Vila Real de Santo António exageradas nas mínimas e também nas máximas, com valores dignos da cidade de Beja; se compararmos as duas estações, a diferença será mínima, o que acho duvidoso.




Fil disse:


> PS: Afinal parece que os 47,3ºC da Amareleja afinal são 47,4ºC...



É verdade, reparei no mesmo.
Gostei muito de terem organizado os dados e mostrarem os extremos.
Espero agora pelos extremos dos arquipélagos, que são os que mais curiosidade me suscitam, particularmente os dados dos Açores, que sempre quis saber.


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2008 às 17:45)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



vitamos disse:


> Resumo das descargas eléctricas até ao momento! (with IM new design  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehehe, vamos descobrindo aos poucos as novidades que vão bastante para além do design. 
Ora aí está mais uma boa novidade, os dados são horários e antes não, eram de 3 em 3 horas.

Também só hoje à caça das trovoadas é que reparei que o radar tem uma opção para histórico, e aparentemente dará para ver imagens de radar dos últimos 3 meses. Para já não está a funcionar, mas se estiver no futuro, mais uma coisa muito positiva que no passado já me frustrou umas quantas vezes  Mas é melhor não pôr foguetes antes da festa


----------



## Rog (14 Jul 2008 às 21:32)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Como disse anteriormente, acho que o site ficou melhor com novos dados e com uma navegação mais amigável. 
Mas existem situações no mínimo incompreensíveis, como seja a falta de informação relacionada com as ilhas. Se não vejamos:

Uma boa iniciativa colocar o modelo ECMWF sobre precipitação e outros dados, mas o pormenor fica apenas na Península, as ilhas ficam com uma resolução muito baixa









Mapas sobre a evolução do clima apenas disponível para Portugal Continental





Informação costeira não disponível para qualquer localidade das ilhas





Detector de trovoadas... onde? só se for nas Canárias...





Radar nem vê-los... para saber a intensidade da precipitação... espera pela chuva e verás...





Satélite só de longe...





Evapotranspiração e risco de incêndios apenas disponível no mapa de Portugal Continental... as ilhas também têm incêndios...









Altura significativa das ondas, apenas disponível em pormenor para a Península, não seria difícil aplicar o mesmo às ilhas.. 





E assim vão as ilhas... meteorologicamente falando.


----------



## vitamos (15 Jul 2008 às 09:55)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



Rog disse:


> E assim vão as ilhas... meteorologicamente falando.



É curioso de facto ROG. Em termos de boletins televisivos até vamos tendo informação das ilhas e às vezes até com algum pormenor. Mas sendo um site, um cantinho tão extenso de conteúdos penso que seria relativamente fácil colocar um pouco mais de informação... é claro que temos também a questão dos meios disponíveis e aqui sabemos que o cenário não é cor de rosa...

Mas com o tempo eu acredito que as nossas ilhas tenham o devido acompanhamento meteorológico... que merecem claro!


----------



## AnDré (15 Jul 2008 às 19:15)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Não sei se já tinha reparado, mas agora no mapa da Trovoada do IM, dá para saber o local e hora exacta a que ocorreu uma determinada descarga eléctrica:


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Jul 2008 às 23:16)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

boas

realmente rog tens toda a razão o que é feito das ilhas não será Portugal, isto é um erro muito grave.

sem palavras


abraços


----------



## vitamos (16 Jul 2008 às 12:42)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



AnDré disse:


> Não sei se já tinha reparado, mas agora no mapa da Trovoada do IM, dá para saber o local e hora exacta a que ocorreu uma determinada descarga eléctrica:



Era excelente... mas tenho a  sensação que os dados dizem respeito á hora a que os dados foram compilados e não à hora exacta da descarga (deu-me essa sensação segunda feira), mas entretanto pode ter sido alterado... a página está em actualização, depois tiro esta dúvida


----------



## Dan (4 Ago 2008 às 13:45)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

O Instituto de Meteorologia já colocou os Extremos climatológicos da Madeira e dos Açores 

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/extremos/index.html?page=extremos_acores.xml


----------



## vitamos (19 Ago 2008 às 12:41)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Ora mais uma melhoria de assinalar! 






Porque por exemplo o habitante de Coimbra, não teria que levar com um alerta que não era para si


----------



## MSantos (19 Ago 2008 às 13:51)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



vitamos disse:


> Ora mais uma melhoria de assinalar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finalmente o IM seguiu exemplo do Instituto de meteorologia de Espanha agora já não vamos ter cidades do interior com aviso de agitação marítima


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2008 às 19:40)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



vitamos disse:


> Ora mais uma melhoria de assinalar!
> Porque por exemplo o habitante de Coimbra, não teria que levar com um alerta que não era para si



Em contrapartida o IM agora não disponibiliza a imagem GIF com os avisos que tinha até aqui e agora os muitos sites que tinham nas suas homepages o hotlink com os avisos do IM já não o podem ter pois o novo é em flash. 
Vou tentar falar com eles pois era uma excelente forma de difundir os avisos do IM, certamente que vão tentar arranjar uma solução pois é do interesse deles.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Ago 2008 às 01:54)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Reconheço as melhorias no site do IM, que têm superado as minhas expecativas, mas reforço o que diz o *Vince*, que pode ser um problema para muitos web creators.
Também construia sites há uns tempos e lembro-me da dificuldade e o obstáculo que representava o flash para mim na construção dos websites.


----------



## fsl (26 Ago 2008 às 11:24)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Outro ponto negativo é o novo arranjo gráfico. É menos legível e a apresentaçao mais complicada.


----------



## rgouveia (22 Nov 2008 às 20:51)

*Sindicação e o Meteo.pt*

Olá a todos

Não sou propriamente um aficcionado da Meteorologia, mas fiquei agradavelmente surpreendido pela actividade e comunidade deste forum. Excelente.

A razão do meu post vem no seguimento de um post que coloquei no meu blog (http://porque.kazulo.com/5506/o-instituto-de-meteorologia-e-a-sindicacao.htm) sobre o porquê de não existir uma forma simples de sindicação de previsão meteorologica no meteo.pt, o que me parece que não faz qualquer sentido.

Obrigado.


----------



## Vince (22 Nov 2008 às 21:07)

*Re: Sindicação e o Meteo.pt*

Tens razão, já temos falado disso entre nós. Fazes bem em escrever o post e enviares para eles, quantos mais forem melhor. Pior ainda é não haver para os alertas, não só não há sindicância como com o novo site em flash dezenas de blogues e sites que tinham o thumbnail dos avisos deixaram de o poder ter como já foi falado aqui em tempo oportuno.

Há uma forma de ultrapassar isso que é construir um parser e sacar a informação, há quem o faça, mas fica a dúvida da legalidade pois se não tem sindicância se calhar é porque não querem que seja feito por razões que nos escapam.


----------



## HotSpot (31 Dez 2008 às 17:23)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Mais uma novidade no site do IM. Agora é possivel no radar ver a precipitação acumulada a cada hora. Mais uma inovação que se agradece. Falta mesmo é actualizar a informação com mais frequência e mais rapidamente.


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2008 às 19:55)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



HotSpot disse:


> Mais uma novidade no site do IM. Agora é possivel no radar ver a precipitação acumulada a cada hora. Mais uma inovação que se agradece. Falta mesmo é actualizar a informação com mais frequência e mais rapidamente.



Boa noticia


----------



## Z13 (31 Dez 2008 às 21:56)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

É sempre bom saber dos avanços nos serviços prestados, contudo, sabe-nos sempre a pouco (ao pessoal do norte), saber que a nossa região ainda não está coberta pela análise de radar, e muitas vezes necessitamos de recorrer aos radares espanhóis para ter noção daquilo que se aproxima...

venha 2009 e um radar em Arouca(???)



________


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jan 2009 às 18:11)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Na página de observações do IM não há dados sobre a estação de Penafiel desde que foi remodelad o site. Parece-me que há estações (esta não é a única sem dados mas é a que mais perto fica de mim) para as quais não há verbas para manutenção - a mesma coisa se passa com as estações do inag -também elas muito importantes!
Os nossos governantes não levam a sério estas questões...


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Jan 2009 às 02:52)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



Aristocrata disse:


> Os nossos governantes não levam a sério estas questões...



E houve alguem que à altura terá decidido que era mais importante ver as células convectivas a aproxiimar-se do Golfo de Cadiz 







[/URL][/IMG]

do que aquelas que eventualmente se aproximam hoje , do  Grande Porto...
Lá para 2010 será reposta esta anormalidade...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2009 às 16:34)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



nimboestrato disse:


> E houve alguem que à altura terá decidido que era mais importante ver as células convectivas a aproxiimar-se do Golfo de Cadiz do que aquelas que eventualmente se aproximam hoje , do  Grande Porto...
> Lá para 2010 será reposta esta anormalidade...



Pois, tal facto provavelmente deve-se ao comportamento do nosso clima, pois como todos nós sabemos algo que se mantem até hoje, é que as tempestades mais perigosas originam-se no sudoeste/sul e não no norte...mas ao que parece as coisas estão a mudar, as tempestades estão a querer mudar para oeste/noroeste e sem dúvida que o IM está a fazer muito bem em apostar num novo radar bem lá no norte para que possamos acompanhar a evolução desses grandes nevões que nos irão atingir no futuro


----------



## AnDré (27 Out 2010 às 23:40)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Foram ampliados os valores das observações à superfície. 
À primeira vista até parece que há estações novas (confesso que estava à espera de encontrar estações que têm sido mencionadas nos últimos relatórios), mas é tudo ilusão.











Facilitava se houvesse uma opção que distinguisse as EMAs das RUEMAs.
Na opção Pressão Atmosférica, bastava que aparecessem apenas os rectângulos das estações que transmitem esse dado.
As duas estações de Ponta Delgada, penso que continuam mal localizadas.

Os gráficos de observação horária e diária mereciam uma atenção especial.
Valores numéricos a complementar os gráficos seriam excelente.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Out 2010 às 14:40)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Já tinha reparado no pormenor ontem, até postei com o meu seguimento no Seguimento Sul. A página das DEA e previsão mundial também está remodelada.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Out 2010 às 15:38)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Mudaram a homepage e algumas páginas estão indisponíveis.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Out 2010 às 16:14)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Yep, continuam em alterações.

A ver se daqui surge alguma novidade interessante.

A bonecada da previsão está mais catita.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2010 às 16:45)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

De facto, agora está bem melhor.

Antigamente os míopes deviam ver-se mal pra ver os números.

E ao que parece vai ter anúncios, bora lá meter lá o fórum ?


----------



## Mjhb (28 Out 2010 às 20:14)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



Mário Barros disse:


> De facto, agora *está bem melhor*.
> 
> Antigamente os míopes deviam ver-se mal pra ver os números.
> 
> E ao que parece vai ter anúncios, bora lá meter lá o fórum ?



Até agora, a alteração do site não me suscitou interesse algum. No meu ponto de vista, tornou-se menos agradável do ponto de vista estético, mas gostos são gostos, e a mim não me agrada especialemnte.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Out 2010 às 20:20)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

E ainda deve faltar muito porque algumas páginas estão off.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2010 às 20:25)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Muito melhor, mais acessível a informção no mapa dos dados, muito melhor. Uma melhoria era fazer tipo a Aemet uma tabela onde colocassem os valores das últimas 24 horas, temperatura máxima, mínima e precipitação, feito por regiões tal como a Aemet apresenta.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Nov 2010 às 14:12)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Mais uma vez o IM mudou as animações do Flash na página inicial. E se carregarem botão direito do rato dá para ver que eles trabalham com a PT no website.


----------



## David sf (5 Dez 2010 às 12:13)

*Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Hoje não temos radar. Não temos acesso às temperaturas das EMAs. Quanto às imagens de satélite salva-nos o Sat24. Desde que acordei, cerca das 9:30, há mais de duas horas que está tudo indisponível. Já fora assim aquando das inundações em Lisboa há um mês. Ou do sismo de média intensidade em Lisboa há um ou dois anos.

Assim que voltar a estar acessível enviarei um mail para lá, e apelava a que todos o fizessem. É uma vergonha que o site do IM fique inacessível por excesso de volume de tráfego sempre que há alguma ocorrência que justifica uma consulta ao site. Estamos a falar de um simples evento de precipitação e num domingo de manhã. Um dia há qualquer coisa de grave, um sismo forte, uma grande tempestade e a principal página de informação ao público ou está off line ou com uma versão de baixo volume de tráfego, com muito pouca informação.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2010 às 12:15)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

É o milagre dos servidores (.pt) 

A situação já não é nada nova, acontece umas 15 vezes por ano, consoante as situações.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2010 às 12:32)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Hoje também ainda não consegui aceder ao site do IM .


----------



## Pisfip (5 Dez 2010 às 12:37)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



ALBIMETEO disse:


> Hoje também ainda não consegui aceder ao site do IM .



Enfim, é realmente de lamentar.
Veremos agora para a tarde e com a chegada daquelas células mais fortes se algo acontece e depois as culpas recaiem no Instituto e a sua página de Internet indisponivel.


----------



## Agreste (5 Dez 2010 às 14:05)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Até pensei que estivessem a remodelar a página. Mas se é apenas porque está a chover em Lisboa estamos mal... La teremos de ir buscar o radar de Sevilla...


----------



## David sf (5 Dez 2010 às 14:26)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



Agreste disse:


> Até pensei que estivessem a remodelar a página. Mas se é apenas porque está a chover em Lisboa estamos mal... La teremos de ir buscar o radar de Sevilla...



É mesmo excesso de volume de tráfego:







]

A página alternativa até não é muito má, falta o radar, satélite e DEAs, mas informa qualquer coisa. Só que não actualiza desde as 6 da manhã:






Já dura há pelo menos5 horas!


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Dez 2010 às 15:11)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Humm, não me parece ser tráfego. Quando andavam a remodelar a página principal, a mesma coisa aconteceu, e quando é tráfego, há vezes que é acessível, lembro-me bem do sismo de 27 Março em Sousel, o site ficou completamente entupido mas dava para ir.


----------



## actioman (5 Dez 2010 às 16:59)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Realmente é uma tristeza...

Precisamente quando é mais necessário, puffff! Não suporta uns milhares de visitas!?

Olhem façam como eu, visitem o da AEMET espanhol, sempre dá para ir seguindo através dos radares deles e até têm alguma cobertura do no norte de Portugal, coisa que nós não temos!


----------



## N_Fig (5 Dez 2010 às 17:16)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Já la´tentei umas duas ou trÊs vezes e continua intupido...


----------



## Agreste (5 Dez 2010 às 17:39)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Se for por este motivo realmente a coisa ainda se torna mais ridícula... 

*“Neste momento, há uma depressão a Oeste do continente que dá origem a ventos de Sul/Sudoeste e traz uma massa de ar quente e húmido, que vem de Sul”, explicou o meteorologista Bruno Café, do Instituto de Meteorologia à Lusa.

A subida da temperatura intrigou muitos portugueses, que tentaram obter explicações através do site do Instituto de Meteorologia. O tráfego foi tanto que os utilizadores foram reenviados para uma página de recurso, por problemas de acesso: “Foi redireccionado para esta página devido a um volume de tráfego excepcionalmente elevado no nosso site. Assim que o volume de tráfego o permita retornará à página original”, pode ler-se.

Ao PÚBLICO o meteorologista Bruno Café explicou que a mudança de temperatura observada não é um fenómeno vulgar mas que pode ocorrer durante o Inverno. “Temos subidas de seis graus das temperaturas mínimas, o que é bastante”, disse.

A depressão e a instabilidade a ela associada, com vento forte e chuva, refere o meteorologista, deve passar nas próximas horas.*

Tirado do www.público.pt


----------



## NChomsky_fan (5 Dez 2010 às 17:43)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



David sf disse:


> É mesmo excesso de volume de tráfego:



O design das paginas web do site meteo.pt tambe'm nao ajuda muito, com o auto-reload (ou refresh) cada 5 minutos nas pa'ginas de radar, satelite e observacao, apesar destas apenas serem actualizadas em cada hora ou 1/2 hora, um grande numero de requests ao servidor web e' desnecessa'rio.

No Firefox, para fazer o disable desse constante auto-reload podem-se inserir estas duas linhas:

user_pref("capability.policy.default.Window.setInterval", "noAccess");
user_pref("capability.policy.default.location.reload", "noAccess");

No ficheiro "prefs.js ". No Windows XP esse ficheiro esta' nesta directoria:

...\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\default\prefs.js


----------



## Vince (5 Dez 2010 às 17:48)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

De manhã acredito que tenha sido esse o problema, excesso de tráfego quer pela chuva quer pelas temperaturas, mas manter-se todo o dia já não acredito muito nisso. Dá ideia de ter entrado em High traffic mode, mas depois não reverteu para normal devido a algum problema ou simplesmente por opção para evitar novos problemas.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Dez 2010 às 17:49)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



Agreste disse:


> Se for por este motivo realmente a coisa ainda se torna mais ridícula...
> 
> *“Neste momento, há uma depressão a Oeste do continente que dá origem a ventos de Sul/Sudoeste e traz uma massa de ar quente e húmido, que vem de Sul”, explicou o meteorologista Bruno Café, do Instituto de Meteorologia à Lusa.
> 
> ...



Ridiculo,tal como se previa devido ao exesso de utilizadores.
Mas o mais  ridiculo é a resposta do senhor Bruno Café,é de levar lagrimas aos olhos,agora o aumento de visitantes deveu-se a uma subida de temperatura e com isso os Portugueses ficaram intrigados  LOL


----------



## 1337 (5 Dez 2010 às 19:17)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

LOL é mesmo de rir
o IM se tivesse a população que a espanha tem então queria ver. ridiculo é a palavra mais certa


----------



## jorge1990 (5 Dez 2010 às 19:21)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Estava agora a aceder ao site e o problema agora já não é o trafego mas sim problemas tecnicos 
Enfim....


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Dez 2010 às 19:24)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Não sou apologista do bater no ceguinho, mas o que se passa hoje com o site do IM é inadmissível...
Não faz qualquer sentido que um dos sites mais visitados do país, quando confrontado com uma situação meteorológica adversa menor, vá abaixo, alegando excesso de tráfego...
Se o site está com problemas técnicos, tudo bem, acontece, convém é por lá essa informação e não dizer que é por excesso de tráfego, que só ridiculariza a instituição...
O problema principal é que isto não é uma situação isolada, é recorrente, e sempre quando o site mais é necessário...
É o que temos...


----------



## Vince (5 Dez 2010 às 20:01)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



1337 disse:


> LOL é mesmo de rir
> o IM se tivesse a população que a espanha tem então queria ver. ridiculo é a palavra mais certa



Se não estou em erro o orçamento do IM para 2010 rondou os 15 milhões €, em que uma boa parte é de receitas próprias como vender dados e serviços (tenho ideia que quase metade), o da AEMET em Espanha rondou os 110 milhões e o MetOffice britânico cerca de 200 milhões, apenas uns exemplos.

Representam montantes per capita que são o dobro ou o triplo que nós em Portugal. Provavelmente se cá gastassem ao mesmo nível, não faltariam críticos a dizer que se gastava muito, como sucede constantemente em Inglaterra. Para dar um exemplo, há 2 anos o Metoffice comprou um computador cujo custo foi cerca de 40 milhões €.  Apenas o computador. E já nem falo da NOAA, orçamento de 5,6 mil milhões de euros  sendo mil milhões apenas para o NWS 

Quando se quer comparar países e instituições, há que pôr as coisas no devido contexto. Nós não somos ricos, e do pouco que temos também andamos infelizmente a gastar muito mal. Só em gastos com pessoal na AEMET, Espanha gasta 3 vezes o orçamento total do IM, por exemplo para 2011 tem previstos 46.5 milhões € só para despesas de pessoal. 

A galinha do vizinho é sempre mais bonita que a nossa, mas também massajam bem o bolso dos respectivos contribuintes. O que o Estado gasta efectivamente no IM todos os anos são trocos comparados à realidade de outros países, e não se fazem omeletes sem ovos.

Não estou a branquear a situação de hoje, que acho inaceitável, mas presumo que seja um problema atípico pois penso que não há sequer hoje tráfego que justifique este blackout há tantas horas, certamente que é um outro problema qualquer.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Dez 2010 às 20:30)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



Vince disse:


> Não estou a branquear a situação de hoje, que acho inaceitável, mas presumo que seja um problema atípico pois penso que não há sequer hoje tráfego que justifique este blackout há tantas horas, certamente que é um outro problema qualquer.



Pois, e o IM já actualizou a informação no site, referindo agora que o mesmo está em baixo devido a problemas técnicos, e já não devido à desculpa do excesso de visitas...
Está aparentemente explicado o problema de hoje... resta apenas explicar o motivo pelo qual o site fica em baixo sempre que o tempo tem uns espirros fora do normal...
Fica para o próximo blackout...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Dez 2010 às 20:52)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Site no Ar novamente!!!!

Temos Meteo!!!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Dez 2010 às 20:53)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Mas ainda sem as imagens de satelite e radar do dia.... As que estão são as 7 horas...


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Dez 2010 às 21:03)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Nem os gráficos de observação, estão processados apenas a meio em todas as estações.


----------



## Knyght (6 Dez 2010 às 10:52)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

*No coment*


----------



## ridelightning (9 Dez 2010 às 00:24)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



Agreste disse:


> Se for por este motivo realmente a coisa ainda se torna mais ridícula...
> 
> *“Neste momento, há uma depressão a Oeste do continente que dá origem a ventos de Sul/Sudoeste e traz uma massa de ar quente e húmido, que vem de Sul”, explicou o meteorologista Bruno Café, do Instituto de Meteorologia à Lusa.
> 
> ...





Meteo Caldas disse:


> Ridiculo,tal como se previa devido ao exesso de utilizadores.
> Mas o mais  ridiculo é a resposta do senhor Bruno Café,é de levar lagrimas aos olhos,agora o aumento de visitantes deveu-se a uma subida de temperatura e com isso os Portugueses ficaram intrigados  LOL



Devias limpar essas lágrimas dos olhos e ler melhor, essa inferência parece ter sido feita pelo jornalista, já que não se encontra entre aspas.

De qualquer das maneiras, este "timing" para a falha no site, independentemente da sua origem, é bastante infeliz.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (9 Dez 2010 às 10:18)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Sim,vendo melhor talvez nao tenha sido o senhor Bruno Café a proferir tais palavras,nao tinha de facto reparado nas aspas.
Nao invalida a falta de rigor e a constante impossibilidade de aceder ao site sempre que o numero de visitantes aumenta.
Isto é um facto,nao é a primeira,nem a segunda vez...nem sera a ultima.


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 15:51)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



mr. phillip disse:


> Pois, e o IM já actualizou a informação no site, referindo agora que o mesmo está em baixo devido a problemas técnicos, e já não devido à desculpa do excesso de visitas...
> Está aparentemente explicado o problema de hoje... resta apenas explicar o motivo pelo qual o site fica em baixo sempre que o tempo tem uns espirros fora do normal...
> Fica para o próximo blackout...



É para depois não haver provas no radar de que houve muita chuva e não meteram nada em aviso


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Dez 2010 às 19:37)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Hoje não há nada e o site está extremamente lento.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Dez 2010 às 19:59)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



SpiderVV disse:


> Hoje não há nada e o site está extremamente lento.



E a bloquear...


----------



## DRC (13 Dez 2010 às 22:02)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

O facto de no site haver uma grande quantidade de _flash_ torna-o mais lento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2010 às 19:09)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

O nosso querido IM já tá novamente atrofiado ,dados com valores só até ás 16h,porque parou,e já não arrancou são feitios .


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2010 às 19:22)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Também reparei, mas a observação já tem dados das 17. Andam a dormir.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Dez 2010 às 10:17)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Então e porque é que o site não mostra as DEA desde ontem...??!!


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2011 às 13:47)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Há mais estações na rede de observação! 

De norte para sul:
-Vinhais
-Viana do Castelo (Cidade);
-Vila Real (Cidade);
-Luzim;
-Pinhão;
-Viseu (Cidade);
-Manteigas;
-Aldeia Souto/Quinta Lageosa;
-Fundão;
-Coimbra/Bencanta;
-São Pedro de Moel;
-Santarém (Cidade);
-Portalegre (Cidade);
-Reguengos/S.Pedro do Corval;
-Viana do Alentejo;
-Zambujeira;
-Foía;
-Vila Real de Santo António.


Ilha da Madeira:

-São Vicente;
-Santana;
-Bica da Cana;
-Santo da Serra;


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Abr 2011 às 13:50)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Ena a de Pinhão, vai entrar no Top 5 das mais quentes certamente.


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2011 às 13:52)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*


----------



## stormy (15 Abr 2011 às 13:59)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Potente!!
Excelente noticia...o IM a melhorar a cada dia que passa


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Abr 2011 às 14:38)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Wow!!!! Finalmente uma estação na cidade de Portalegre, parabéns IM, sempre acima! 
 Agore tenho de ir à caça dela


----------



## ecobcg (15 Abr 2011 às 14:49)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Muito bem!! O IM sempre a melhorar.

Irei seguir com particular interesse a estação da Fóia. Já fazia falta uma estação bem lá no alto! Principalmente para aqueles dias de frio e nos de vento forte.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Abr 2011 às 14:58)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Na estação de Portalegra dá para ver bem as diferenças de temperatura em altitude 
Na serra: 25.1ºC, na cidade: 28.4ºC, é pena é que não transmita vento


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Abr 2011 às 15:22)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Não sou apologista do 8 ou 80...mas nos últimos tempos a direcção do IM quer passar do 8 ao 80.
A vontade está lá, mesmo com os crónicos problemas de sub-financiamento, parece existir de facto uma vontade enorme de dar uma volta ao marasmo instalado por lá de há uns anos para cá. E só isso basta para as 

Espero que não seja fogo de vista e sim uma mudança séria. E juntamente com o projecto meteoglobal e a associação com os amadores e entusiastas da meteorologia, o futuro parece bem mais risonho.

Parabéns aqueles que lutam, nestes tempos mais difíceis, por um serviço melhor para e com o cidadão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Abr 2011 às 15:39)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Mais estações que bom. Especialmente no Algarve a que vai gerar mais expectativas será da Fóia. Falta melhorarem numa coisa, fazerem os extremos de cada estação diariamente, como tem a AEMET, para ser muito mais fácil consultar esses dados.

Parabéns ao IM.


----------



## actioman (15 Abr 2011 às 16:26)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Que grande salto de qualidade! 

Grande trabalho e investimento! Isto em tempos de crise é obra! Parabéns a quem o conseguiu no IM. Todos nós ficámos a ganhar com isto!


----------



## Fil (15 Abr 2011 às 16:44)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Excelente! 

Vinhais...


----------



## MSantos (15 Abr 2011 às 16:49)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Que grande noticia

Vou seguir com particular atenção as estações de Vinhais e a da Foia

Desculpem a ignorância mas sabem se as estações que o IM agora disponibiliza são novas, instaladas recentemente, ou o IM apenas não partilhava os seus dados e agora passou a partilhar com o publico


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2011 às 16:59)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



MSantos disse:


> Que grande noticia
> 
> Vou seguir com particular atenção as estações de Vinhais e a da Foia
> 
> Desculpem a ignorância mas sabem se as estações que o IM agora disponibiliza são novas, instaladas recentemente, ou o IM apenas não partilhava os seus dados e agora passou a partilhar com o publico



Eu já tinha conhecimento de todas excepto a da Foía. Suponho que seja uma estação muito recente e espero que se encontre mesmo na Foía, à cota 900m. 

Quanto às restantes, o IM já tem vindo a nomear uma ou outra nos boletins mensais.
Viana do Alentejo, por exemplo, já existia em 2003, e penso ter sido a única estação do país, a par com a da Amareleja a atingir os 47ºC.

Por colocar no mapa ficaram pelo menos as estações de Sintra (Cabo), Sintra (Pena) e Dunas de Mira, também já referidas em boletins anteriores.

-------------

E parabéns ao IM por esta mais valia!


----------



## Lousano (15 Abr 2011 às 17:09)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Porreiro!

A da Lousã desaparecida.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Abr 2011 às 17:12)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

ainda não foi desta que instalaram uma em Serpa mas pronto


----------



## Costa (15 Abr 2011 às 17:18)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Muito boa noticia


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Abr 2011 às 17:21)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



AnDré disse:


> Eu já tinha conhecimento de todas excepto a da Foía. Suponho que seja uma estação muito recente e espero que se encontre mesmo na Foía, à cota 900m.
> 
> Quanto às restantes, o IM já tem vindo a nomear uma ou outra nos boletins mensais.
> Viana do Alentejo, por exemplo, já existia em 2003, e penso ter sido a única estação do país, a par com a da Amareleja a atingir os 47ºC.
> ...



Sabes onde se localiza a da cidade de Portalegre, por acaso?  E não será uma RUEMA, a nova de Portalegre, até eu tenho temps mais baixas que aquela EMA.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (15 Abr 2011 às 17:41)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Mais uma Grande Noticia! 

Vou estar atento a estas novas Emas,especialmente a que me fica mais perto,S Pedro de Moel   A da Foia,a do Souto,a de Pinhao tambem sao bem interessantes!

Obrigado IM


----------



## Hazores (15 Abr 2011 às 18:20)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

como é de costume os açores ficaram para trás


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Abr 2011 às 18:51)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Olha que bela noticia!! Tenho de ir ver onde se situa a de VRSA!!


----------



## Kispo (15 Abr 2011 às 19:52)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Uma muito boa notícia! Parabéns ao IM por isso mesmo! Uma melhor cobertura a nível nacional é sempre bem vinda. 

Ainda assim, prefiro não lançar os foguetes todos e esperar que a localização das mesmas seja a adequada (longe do alcatrão, de fontes de aquecimento/arrefecimento, etc)


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Abr 2011 às 22:35)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

São, de facto, boas notícias...
Tenho especial curiosidade para os valores invernais de Vinhais, Manteigas e Fóia, e dos extremos do Pinhão...


----------



## João Soares (15 Abr 2011 às 22:41)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Finalmente a estação, que tanto me prometiam que iria estar na rede do IM. Pinhão. 

Fiquei pasmado com a quantidade de novas estações que apareceu. São sempre boas iniciativas para esta comunidade. 
Já repararam na Madeira com o zoom no mínimo, desaparece por completo com a quantidade de estações que há.


----------



## jpmartins (15 Abr 2011 às 23:36)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Muitos parabéns IM por mais este avanço.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Abr 2011 às 08:48)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Muitos parabéns IM, por alargarem a rede de EMA´s.

Agora falta colocarem na rede de EM, as amadoras, e se desse até usarem os dados para previsões...


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2011 às 14:28)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



SpiderVV disse:


> Sabes onde se localiza a da cidade de Portalegre, por acaso?  E não será uma RUEMA, a nova de Portalegre, até eu tenho temps mais baixas que aquela EMA.



Não sei, SpiderVV.

Reparei agora que apesar de não aparecer no mapa de observações à superfície, a estação Sintra/Pena está presente e com dados actualizados nos gráficos de observação.


----------



## Zoelae (19 Abr 2011 às 20:50)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Que grande notícia esta! O IM está de parabéns! Tanta estação nova! E já tenho uma em Vinhais! A terra fria transmontana já merecia!


----------



## Mjhb (19 Abr 2011 às 21:23)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Por curiosidade, alguém sabe onde fica a urbana de Viseu?


----------



## dahon (20 Abr 2011 às 00:07)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



Pedro disse:


> Por curiosidade, alguém sabe onde fica a urbana de Viseu?



Utilizei as coordenadas que estão AQUI  deu perto da Quinta Agrária por isso penso que seja a estação da Quinta Agrária. Mas não tenho a certeza.

Cumps.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Abr 2011 às 10:16)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



dahon disse:


> Utilizei as coordenadas que estão AQUI  deu perto da Quinta Agrária por isso penso que seja a estação da Quinta Agrária. Mas não tenho a certeza.
> 
> Cumps.



Passo por lá todos os dias, como só agora vi a mensagem, não reparei, mas em que parte da Quinta Agrária está a estação..?


----------



## dahon (21 Abr 2011 às 22:15)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



Pedro disse:


> Passo por lá todos os dias, como só agora vi a mensagem, não reparei, mas em que parte da Quinta Agrária está a estação..?


É um pouco difícil de explicar o local exacto, mas fica perto do recinto da Feira Semanal mas propriamente próxima da rotunda da estrada para o Sátão.

Cumps


----------



## Mjhb (22 Abr 2011 às 11:24)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



dahon disse:


> É um pouco difícil de explicar o local exacto, mas fica perto do recinto da Feira Semanal mas propriamente próxima da rotunda da estrada para o Sátão.
> 
> Cumps



Já descobri a localização. Na estrada de Sátão, é visível uma estação meteorológica com objectos artesanais e modernos. Penso ser essa, é bem visível, logo na saída da rotunda em direcção a Travassós, do lado esquerdo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Abr 2011 às 11:24)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Apesar das dificuldades o IM prova que quando quer consegue maximizar os seus serviços, foi mais um passo rumo a um serviço de excelência, há muito a fazer é certo, mas é bom pelo menos ver que têm a noção do que é necessário melhorar e ver resultados práticos... Destaco a estação do concelho vizinho de Vinhais, uma bela ferramenta para o seguimento meteo em especial no Inverno...

De veras impressionado com os dados da Foia...
Gostava de ver uma estação em Vila Pouca de Aguiar, fica para a próxima...


----------



## AnDré (22 Abr 2011 às 11:48)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Não sei se já repararam mas já há mais estações no mapa das observações à superfície:

- Sintra/Pena
- Santa Cruz/Aeroporto

A estação de Sintra/Pena deverá também trazer valores interessantes.


----------



## Skizzo (23 Abr 2011 às 04:22)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Parabéns ao IM por esta iniciativa! Já agora todas as estações foram adicionadas no site como RUEMAS 

Agora tratava era de porem os gráficos mais legíveis, de preferência a revelar os dados exactos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Abr 2011 às 11:00)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Outra estão que esta montada há décadas e continua na mesma torre tal e qual como no dia em que foi desactivada em 2005 é a RUEMA de Évora. Não percebo o porque de não estar activa.

EDIT:
Afinal parece que esta já esta no mapa... mas ainda sem qualquer dado....


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Abr 2011 às 13:39)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Parabéns ao IM por esta iniciativa .


----------



## João Soares (27 Abr 2011 às 13:37)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Estou boquiaberto! 





Agora nas observações, pode-se ver o resumo diário de todas as estações da rede do IM. Desde a temperatura mínima, média e máxima, à humidade relativa mínima e máxima. Até as médias e máximas da velocidade do vento.

Muitos Parabéns ao IM por estes grandes avanços que tem feito.

(Parece que os inquéritos foram muito bons, e ainda houve quem se queixasse) :assobio:


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Abr 2011 às 13:54)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Que brutalidade, orgásmico


----------



## Knyght (27 Abr 2011 às 14:02)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Sim senhores consegue-se trabalhar melhor assim


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Abr 2011 às 14:06)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Mais uma boa notícia vinda dos lados do Aeroporto!
Pena não dar para consultar histórico...
Parabéns ao IM!

Oxalá ataquem de seguida nas previsões e avisos...


----------



## Lousano (27 Abr 2011 às 14:44)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Alguém sabe quais são os parametros para obterem a temperatura média?

Parecem-me valores demasiado altos.

Ex: Tenho valores de temperatura semelhantes aos de Bencanta - Coimbra no dia 26, mas a temperatura média de Bencanta é de 19,3ºC e a minha 16,9ºC. Além disso de fosse (Tx+Tm)/2 o resustado seria 18,1ºC.


----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2011 às 14:56)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



Lousano disse:


> Alguém sabe quais são os parametros para obterem a temperatura média?
> 
> Parecem-me valores demasiado altos.
> 
> Ex: Tenho valores de temperatura semelhantes aos de Bencanta - Coimbra no dia 26, mas a temperatura média de Bencanta é de 19,3ºC e a minha 16,9ºC. Além disso de fosse (Tx+Tm)/2 o resustado seria 18,1ºC.



Parece-me ser a média horária.







Estive a fazer a média horária com valores arredondados a partir desse gráfico e deu-me 19,45ºC. (Valor próximo dos 19,3ºC apresentados pelo IM).


----------



## Lousano (27 Abr 2011 às 15:03)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



AnDré disse:


> Parece-me ser a média horária.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olhando para o gráfico é possível ser isso.

A minha estação só registou mais de 15ºC após as 09H00 desse dia e talvez seja aí que resida a diferença.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Abr 2011 às 15:05)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



Mário Barros disse:


> Que brutalidade, orgásmico



 Nem mais. Gostei IM, como disseram só falta um histórico!


----------



## Lousano (27 Abr 2011 às 15:25)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



Lousano disse:


> Alguém sabe quais são os parametros para obterem a temperatura média?
> 
> Parecem-me valores demasiado altos.
> 
> Ex: Tenho valores de temperatura semelhantes aos de Bencanta - Coimbra no dia 26, mas a temperatura média de Bencanta é de 19,3ºC e a minha 16,9ºC. Além disso de fosse (Tx+Tm)/2 o resustado seria 18,1ºC.



Está descoberto o rato.

É erro do Wunderground.

O valor da temperatura média registada na minha estação foi de 18,8ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Abr 2011 às 15:30)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



João Soares disse:


> Agora nas observações, pode-se ver o resumo diário de todas as estações da rede do IM. Desde a temperatura mínima, média e máxima, à humidade relativa mínima e máxima. Até as médias e máximas da velocidade do vento.



Muito bom esta informação; excelente o trabalho desenvolvido pelo Instituto de Meteorologia.

Os meus parabéns ao IM


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Abr 2011 às 22:19)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Grande evolução no IM neste mês de Abril. 

Quanto ao histórico, a introdução está prevista para breve.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Abr 2011 às 10:42)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Parabens ao IM. Espero que a rede de estações continue a crescer e que aqui nos Açores sejam colocadas mais estações.


----------



## ijv (28 Abr 2011 às 13:29)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Aqui pela ilha da Madeira andaram a actualizar as estações ja tem mais algumas.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Abr 2011 às 19:30)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/ O IM começou a dar precipitação de 10 em 10 mins também!


----------



## actioman (29 Abr 2011 às 22:42)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



SpiderVV disse:


> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/ O IM começou a dar precipitação de 10 em 10 mins também!



Isso já era esperado. 

Relembro que já há algum tempo o IM começou a dar esse tipo de informação (desde o passado dia 7 de Janeiro que o nosso Admin Vince, o anunciou), mas apenas quando escolhíamos algum dos radares individualmente! Agora é a mesma coisa, mas no chamado "Mosaico de Radares" (resultante combinação dos dois radares actualmente em funcionamento em Portugal Continental, o de Coruche e o de Loulé)

Acho que ainda não foi referido por ninguém, mas outra novidade prende-se com a vertente agrometeorológica.



> O site apresenta agora na área de agrometeorologia do seu sítio na Internet, a cartografia diária e mensal de vários elementos agrometeorológicos relevantes para as actividades agrícolas, assim como produtos específicos para os sectores da fruticultura e da viticultura.



Temos agora disponível diariamente:

- Evapotranspiração
- Temperatura mínima do ar
- Temperatura média do ar
- Temperatura máxima do ar
- Amplitude Térmica Diária
- Temperatura média do solo a 5 cm

Pode parecer algo sem muita importância, mas é apenas isso, aparência! 


Realmente, o Instituto de Meteorologia tem feito um trabalho louvável e de inegável avanço! 
Isto agora é novidades e inovações a cada semana que passa! 
Os meus mais sinceros parabéns perante o trabalho inegável de tantas pessoas lá dentro, em prol de todos nós! 

Não sei o que mudou lá dentro, talvez estejam a aproveitar que agora os políticos andam mais apagados e por esse motivo interferem menos com a suas ideias retrogradas!


----------



## HotSpot (16 Mai 2011 às 09:49)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Alguns "problemas" com os extremos de H.R.

Vermelho - Valores negativos
Verde - Valores muito baixos


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mai 2011 às 12:28)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

E alguns valores de vento continuam a não ser filtrados. Por vezes mostram valores díspares de 40 m/s (que é em km/h mas não filtrados)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Mai 2011 às 15:52)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Alguem sabe se para Braga ou para os Açores estão previstas novas estações?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Mai 2011 às 23:07)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Pessoal, alguém sabe o que se passa com o radar do IM? Desde o fim da manha que não reporta dados.


----------



## AnDré (27 Mai 2011 às 14:24)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Pessoal, alguém sabe o que se passa com o radar do IM? Desde o fim da manha que não reporta dados.



Voltou! 

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2011 às 21:56)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Estive a consultar os gráficos de observação do IM e apareceram algumas estações novas, mas sem dados claro.
As estações são as seguintes:

*Dunas de Mira
Mora
Nelas
Pegões
Penafiel
Régua
Sacavém (INT)
Sines/Cabo
S.Gens/Porto
Tapada da Ajuda/Lisboa*

Gostaria de saber se estas estações vou um dia aparecer no mapa de observações.


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Ago 2011 às 23:45)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Como são (aspecto fisico) dessas estações?
Serão umas com direcional e anemometro em preto e pluviometro separado noutro mastro igual a esta
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avistei mais uma igual a essa da foto este fim de semana, e aquilo está muito mal colocada


----------



## Costa (31 Ago 2011 às 09:43)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



João Soares disse:


> Estive a consultar os gráficos de observação do IM e apareceram algumas estações novas, mas sem dados claro.
> As estações são as seguintes:
> 
> *Dunas de Mira
> ...



Já aparecem há bastante tempo.


----------



## HotSpot (31 Ago 2011 às 10:54)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



filipe cunha disse:


> Avistei mais uma igual a essa da foto este fim de semana, e aquilo está muito mal colocada



Parece ser uma estação agrometeorologica. Tem o anemometro a 2 metros para calcular a evapotranspiração. Existem vários tipos de setup, cada um para a sua finalidade.


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2011 às 15:28)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



Costa disse:


> Já aparecem há bastante tempo.



Desculpe, mas tenho que discordar de sim. Algumas que mencionei já apareciam sim, mas outras como São Gens, Tapada da Ajuda, Pegões, Sines(Cabo) e Régua não apareciam nos gráficos de observação.


----------



## DRC (18 Set 2011 às 11:54)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

É impressão minha ou a estação do Sabugal (Colónia Agrícola de Martim Rei) não está a transmitir desde há vários dias?


----------



## Agreste (22 Set 2011 às 11:27)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Depois do WSI (Weather Stress Index) que já estava disponível, o IM passou a disponibilizar outro índice Biometeorológico, o UTCI (Universal Thermal Climate Index):

*Índices Biometeorológicos*

Os estudos desenvolvidos no âmbito da Biometeorologia e da Bioclimatologia Humana mostram alguns dos efeitos que o estado do tempo e o clima podem provocar nos seres humanos. Recorrendo à utilização destes índices, é possível identificar alguns efeitos combinados que os diferentes elementos climáticos podem causar.

A aplicação de índices biometeorológicos permite quantificar o conforto humano utilizando modelos teóricos.

Existem vários índices usados em diversos centros meteorológicos mundiais (WMO, 1972; Steadman, 1984; Steadman, 1979; Kalkstein et al., 1996).

Atualmente, o Instituto de Meteorologia I.P. monitoriza dois índices biometeorológicos:
Weather Stress Índex (WSI)
Universal Thermal Climate Índex (UTCI)


*Índice UTCI*

As recomendações provenientes da Ação COST 730 (2009), que resultaram num novo Índice Térmico Universal, incentivaram o Instituto de Meteorologia I.P., a caracterizar de uma forma racional a variabilidade do UTCI no território continental, através do desenvolvimento e implementação operacional de uma nova aplicação, para permitir a divulgação dos respetivos resultados.

O novo índice UTCI é aplicável a todos os climas e a qualquer escala espacial, tem em consideração as trocas de fluxos de calor e a termo-regulação do indivíduo, refletindo uma maior preocupação na modelação do balanço energético e considera os efeitos térmicos locais em todo o corpo, sendo independente das características pessoais do indivíduo (considera-se como referencia a atividade de uma pessoa com uma velocidade de 4 Km/h).

Na figura 1, está representado o esquema de desenvolvimento do UTCI, tendo por base, as variáveis meteorológicas, o modelo de termo-regulação Fiala (Fiala e tal., 1999, 2001, 2003), bem como o modelo de roupa adaptativo desenvolvido por Richards & Havenith, 2007.







Figura 1– Acesso climático do UTCI, calculado a partir de um modelo termo fisiológico e de um manequim térmico (Ação COST 730).

As condições de referência para o cálculo do UTCI, são:

    Velocidade do vento (v) de 0,5 m/s a 10 metros de altura (aproximadamente 0,3 m/s a 1,1 metros);
    Temperatura média radiante (TMR) igual à temperatura do ar;
    Representa a atividade (M) de uma pessoa em movimento com uma velocidade de 4 km/h. Isso equivale a uma taxa de metabolismo de 135 W m-2;

O UTCI é calculado em função de uma regressão polinomial até à sexta ordem em T, v10m, e TMR.

A temperatura do UTCI para uma dada combinação de vento, radiação, humidade e temperatura do ar é definida como a temperatura do ar na condição de referência desses mesmos elementos meteorológicos, para o qual o índice é calculado. De acordo com a Acção COST 730, o UTCI foi classificado com a seguinte escala (Tabela 1)






Tabela I - Temperatura equivalente do UTCI classificada em termos de stress térmico.

O UTCI divulgado pelo IM, é calculado com base em 8 observações por dia (00,03,06,09,12,15,18,21 UTC).

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/enciclopedia/ambiente_atmosferico/indice_biometeorologicos/utci/index.html



*Índice WSI*

ÍNDICE WSI (Weather Stress Index)

O WSI tem por base o cálculo do “NET” (Net Effective Temperature) por ser aplicável tanto em condições de calor como de frio. Os parâmetros que entram no cálculo do NET são a temperatura, a humidade e o vento que são diariamente observados na rede de estações meteorológicas do IM .

A “temperatura efetiva”, o predecessor do NET, inicialmente introduzida por Missenard em 1937 (Hentschel, 1987), de forma a incluir os efeitos da humidade relativa, estava limitada a situações de calor. Modificações por Gregorczuk (WMO, 1972; Hentschel, 1987) incluíram o efeito do vento e alargaram a sua utilização a situações de frio. A fórmula resultante é:






Em que “T” é a temperatura do termómetro seco em ºC, “v” é a intensidade do vento em m/s e “RH” é a humidade relativa em %
O NET é consistente com a perceção humana comum::



    a) em tempo quente, o NET aumenta com um aumento da temperatura e/ou da humidade e diminui com o aumento da intensidade do vento.

    b) em tempo frio, o NET diminui com a diminuição da temperatura e com o aumento da humidade e/ou do vento.



O WSI (“Weather Stress Índex) é um índice (percentil) derivado do NET. Por exemplo, um WSI=99% significa que só 1% de dias de um determinado período em análise é que tiveram um NET superior, enquanto que um WSI=1% significa que só 1% dos dias tiveram um NET inferior. Valores extremos de WSI estão relacionados com valores de muito desconforto fisiológico e portanto o WSI pode ser usado como índice de risco.

O WSI divulgado pelo IM, é calculado com base em duas observações por dia, às 06 e às 13 UTC.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/enciclopedia/ambiente_atmosferico/indice_biometeorologicos/wsi/index.html


----------



## fablept (10 Out 2011 às 18:08)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Este problema não é relacionado com o tópico, mas acho que não se justifica abrir um tópico.


Mais alguem tem um consumo abusivo do processador usando o site do IM?

O problema está na animação central do site (em Flash), que chega a consumir mais de 50% do processador e tenho este problema em vários computadores...youtube ou outras páginas feitas em Flash não tenho este problema, só mesmo com o meteo.pt.


----------



## HotSpot (10 Out 2011 às 20:05)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



fablept disse:


> Este problema não é relacionado com o tópico, mas acho que não se justifica abrir um tópico.
> 
> 
> Mais alguem tem um consumo abusivo do processador usando o site do IM?
> ...



Bem visto. Na página inicial das condições actuais e previsão o consumo de CPU é brutal.

O IM a contribuir para o "Global Warming"


----------



## fablept (10 Out 2011 às 21:48)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



HotSpot disse:


> Bem visto. Na página inicial das condições actuais e previsão o consumo de CPU é brutal.
> 
> O IM a contribuir para o "Global Warming"



Ainda bem que não sou o único com este problema, se for um problema geral talvez resolvam o problema com mais rapidez (espero eu )

Talvez não se note em pcs com processadores mais recentes, mas num desktop que tenho (P4 3.0Ghz) o consumo do flash é de 60% na página inicial, na página da actividade sísmica é à volta de 30%..isto usando o firefox, acho que o Chrome/Explorer deve ter o mesmo problema..


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2011 às 22:13)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Isso muitas vezes nem é culpa dos sites nem dos browsers, o Firefox por exemplo tem sido ultimamente muito criticado por quase congelar em certas circunstâncias e cheguei à conclusão que a culpa é do flash e não do browser. Flash é coisa a banir rapidamente da web, ontem já era tarde, no caso do IM o que fazem com ele nem é nada assim graficamente tão complexo  que não se possa fazer a mesma coisa sem recurso a isso.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Out 2011 às 22:24)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Eu uso o Chrome e acontece mais ou menos a mesma coisa, o uso de processador pelo separador do IM no gestor de tarefas usa mais tempo de processador do que outro qualquer. Sites à portuguesa... O IM bem podia recorrer ao HTML5 mas ainda são muitas as pessoas com IE 6, 7 e 8...


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Out 2011 às 11:14)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Com o meu Core 2 Quad Q9300 a 3Ghz também noto um acréscimo de 10% no uso do CPU no site do IM, sempre senti lentidão em computadores mais fracos, principalmente no "Tempo no Mundo", onde o "lag" num computador com um Pentium Dual Core E2140 e uma 8500GT era mais que muito..

Simplesmente o IM quis algo bonito, mas usou mal os recursos.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Out 2011 às 14:05)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

De facto entrar na página do *IM* é muitas vezes atroz.
E mais ainda se estivermos no computador de uma empresa, com os seus servidores internos e múltiplos computadores com acesso em rede.

Não são só vocês a queixar-se - é geral!
Quantas pessoas tem vindo ter comigo (sabem que sou "maluco" por meteororologia) a dizer-me que não conseguem lá entrar...

Quanto ao uso do processador...não tinha reparado nesse pormenor. Mas já em relação ao uso da aplicação "flash" tenho reparado em muitas falhas nos PC`s, principalmente naqueles com 1 Giga de memória e processadores medianos; ao abrir páginas recheadas de "flash" começam a lentificar, lentificar e alguns reiniciam espontaneamente.
Podem ser vários os factores mas já notei problemas sérios após algumas actualizações da aplicação "Flash".

Podem faltar os meios financeiros no IM; se assim é, nada como adaptarem a imagem do sítio web de acordo com a capacidade que tem e pelo menos proporcionarem a todos a visualização daquilo que é mais importante.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Nov 2011 às 00:35)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

E cá esta mais uma vez... O radar bloqueou as 23.10....

E com células a caminho....
Bahhh


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Nov 2011 às 01:23)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



Gil_Algarvio disse:


> E cá esta mais uma vez... O radar bloqueou as 23.10....
> 
> E com células a caminho....
> Bahhh



Novamente em funcionamento


----------



## jppm (5 Nov 2011 às 00:11)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



fablept disse:


> Ainda bem que não sou o único com este problema, se for um problema geral talvez resolvam o problema com mais rapidez (espero eu )
> 
> Talvez não se note em pcs com processadores mais recentes, mas num desktop que tenho (P4 3.0Ghz) o consumo do flash é de 60% na página inicial, na página da actividade sísmica é à volta de 30%..isto usando o firefox, acho que o Chrome/Explorer deve ter o mesmo problema..



Esperemos que actualizem o site. Realmente, hoje em dia, já não se fazem sites com animações em flash. Primeiro porque já está fora de moda, segundo, porque ficam extremamente lentos e pesados em computadores mais antigos, dispositivos moveis, etc.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Fev 2012 às 11:52)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

o Instituto de Meteorologia já não tem estação na Amareleja?
Estive a ver e já não aparece no mapa, das outras vezes mesmo sem dados aparece


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2012 às 16:53)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



> *O IM disponibiliza informação sobre extremos climatológicos de temperatura nas Capitais de Distrito*
> 
> 2012-02-03
> (IM)
> ...



 Extremos Climatológicos - Capitais Distrito


----------



## David sf (3 Fev 2012 às 20:07)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



AnDré disse:


> Extremos Climatológicos - Capitais Distrito



Esses dados não estavam disponíveis há já algum tempo? Aqui:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/clima.normais/002/


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2012 às 20:14)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



David sf disse:


> Esses dados não estavam disponíveis há já algum tempo? Aqui:
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/clima.normais/002/



Aí eram só os valores do período 71-00.
Nesses é desde 1941, ou a partir da data de funcionamento da estação.


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2012 às 16:43)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Previsão do IM até um mês, baseada no ECMWF e a ser produzida todas as 6ªfs em formato boletim.
 Muito bom 



> *Previsão de longo prazo  - Introdução*
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia, I.P. elabora previsões do estado do tempo a diferentes escalas temporais e espaciais e a sua frequência depende do período mais ou menos longo que é alcançado pelas previsões.
> 
> ...



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsao.longo.prazo/index.jsp





> *Previsão de longo prazo   - Previsão mensal - 23 fev. a 25 mar. 2012
> *
> Precipitação com valores abaixo do normais
> 
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (24 Fev 2012 às 17:09)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Excelentes noticas realmente .... assim já não precisamos de andar aqui todos os dias a ver quando é que o tempo muda ....

Como era de esperar a previsão é de tempo seco e solarengo com preponderância de sol, vento de leste .... com grande insolação !!

Bom para a praia portanto aqui pelo menos no sul !!

Eu diria que esta semana que vem estamos conversados, mas parecem existir então sinais de alguma alteração na 2ª semana ainda que ténue !!!

Infelizmente condições ideais para aumento forte da seca, mas por vezes a radiação solar estraga os planos dos modelos e por isso vamos ver !!!


----------



## Agreste (24 Fev 2012 às 18:07)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Realmente não esperava que o IM abrisse esta porta para nós podermos espreitar...


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Fev 2012 às 19:47)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Parece que o inquérito que o IM faz, serve para alguma coisa. Eu fui um que pediu a previsão sazonal do ECMWF, neste momento, temos a previsão mensal já não é mau. Parabéns IM cada dia que passa estás a ficar cada vez melhor.


----------



## David sf (24 Fev 2012 às 20:16)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Parece que o inquérito que o IM faz, serve para alguma coisa. Eu fui um que pediu a previsão sazonal do ECMWF, neste momento, temos a previsão mensal já não é mau. Parabéns IM cada dia que passa estás a ficar cada vez melhor.



Eu também pedi isso nos inquéritos, mas estes relatórios estão maravilhosos. Espectacular. Estou muito surpreendido pela positiva, pois não se limitaram a espatifar as previsões de qualquer maneira, têm mapas bastante bons, e uma descrição bastante interessante e o suficientemente detalhada.


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2012 às 22:24)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Muito bom este disponibilizar público da previsão a longo prazo 

Parabéns IM


----------



## ijv (24 Fev 2012 às 23:44)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Pena não ter ainda para as ilhas


----------



## David sf (2 Mar 2012 às 17:18)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Não sei se já repararam que o IM se apresta para nos dar outra prenda. Na mesma página das previsões mensais está lá um separador para previsões sazonais. Disponível brevemente.


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2012 às 13:39)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Há duas novas EMA's no mapa de observações do IM:

 Mora;
 Lisboa, Tapada da Ajuda.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Mar 2012 às 13:48)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



AnDré disse:


> Há duas novas EMA's no mapa de observações do IM:
> 
> Mora;
> Lisboa, Tapada da Ajuda.



A estação de Mora já estava nos mapas há algum tempo, e antes disso nos gráficos durante uns bons meses, mas sem dados.


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2012 às 18:19)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



SpiderVV disse:


> A estação de Mora já estava nos mapas há algum tempo, e antes disso nos gráficos durante uns bons meses, mas sem dados.



Nos gráficos há mais algumas que não constam do mapa de observações à superficie. Nomeadamente Pegões e Régua.
Depois existem aquelas que estão off há uma série de tempo, como Rio Maior e Amareleja.

Entretanto reparei que no Porto há mais uma EMA em funcionamento: Porto S.Gens.

Às 17h as temperaturas nas estações do Porto eram:
16,8ºC - P.Rubras
20,0ºC - S.Gens
20,8ºC - S.Pilar
22,1ºC - Massarelos (RUEMA)


----------



## Skizzo (8 Mar 2012 às 23:15)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

A de S.Gens é um regresso. Bem que podiam mudar a estação principal de P.Rubras para uma das outras...


----------



## Costa (11 Mar 2012 às 21:09)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Alguém faz ideia porquê que 70% das estações não tem aparecido nos últimos históricos diários?


----------



## CptRena (11 Mar 2012 às 23:28)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Eu estou à espera de resposta por parte do IM para tal situação. Já há algum tempo que os inquiri sobre o assunto.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Mar 2012 às 17:28)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

As estações já estão todas nos mapas


----------



## ecobcg (16 Mar 2012 às 13:06)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



> *O IM passa a divulgar previsões sazonais*
> 2012-03-16
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia vai passar a divulgar previsões de longo prazo que integram um período de 5 meses.
> ...



Fonte: IM

Mais um produto acessível ao público.


----------



## AnDré (20 Mar 2012 às 18:30)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Mais estação nova no mapa de observações do IM: *Pegões*!
Destaque também para o regresso da Amareleja, depois de uma grande ausência.







Por sua vez, as EMAs de Rio Maior e Santa Cruz estão off à uma série de tempo. Também na Estremadura, a estação de Torres Vedras encontra-se off.


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2012 às 21:35)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



AnDré disse:


> Mais estação nova no mapa de observações do IM: *Pegões*!
> Destaque também para o regresso da Amareleja, depois de uma grande ausência.
> 
> 
> ...



Muito bom!
Uma estação que vai ajudar a compreender a dinamica das inversões na Peninsula de setubal e região do Tejo-Sado.

Talvez no futuro venham a aparecer mais estações pelo resto do pais


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2012 às 00:40)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Nota positiva  para a arrumação dada à previsão descritiva para o Arquipélago dos Açores, agora de leitura mais agradável.


----------



## rossby (24 Mar 2012 às 13:31)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Atlas Climatológico Insular (Canárias, Madeira e Açores):

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...ml&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2012 às 15:49)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Coincidência ou não, já voltaram ao activo as estações de Rio Maior, Santa Cruz, Torres Vedras e também São Pedro de Moel.
Dá gosto ver o litoral oeste tão composto! 






A de Pegões, desapareceu. Esperemos que temporariamente.

Entretanto, nova estreia: Sines(Cabo), havendo agora duas estações em Sines:


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2012 às 15:56)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



rossby disse:


> Atlas Climatológico Insular (Canárias, Madeira e Açores):
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...ml&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook



Mais uma boa noticia!
Estive a ler o atlas na diagonal e reparei numa gralha que vou de imediato transmitir.

Fiquei surpreendido por classificarem a montanha do Pico, acima dos 1600m, como tendo um clima do tipo ET (tundra).
No entanto não há dados concretos nem de temperatura, nem de precipitação para essas altitudes, visto não haver lá nenhuma estação.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mar 2012 às 16:01)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

http://instaar.colorado.edu/pico/

Por acaso, até há uma estação no Pico, financiada pela Universidade do Colorado e pela Universidade dos Açores, o IM tem conhecimento do projecto, acho estranho não usarem dados.


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2012 às 17:12)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



SpiderVV disse:


> http://instaar.colorado.edu/pico/
> 
> Por acaso, até há uma estação no Pico, financiada pela Universidade do Colorado e pela Universidade dos Açores, o IM tem conhecimento do projecto, acho estranho não usarem dados.



Já há algumas referências a essa estação aqui no fórum.
Acontece que infelizmente não é uma estação que tenha dados contínuos.
Por exemplo, a mesma esteve desligada durante todo o inverno.
É espectável que volte ao funcionamento na última semana deste mês.



> Winter Shutdown: The Pico Mountain Research Station was was shut down and "winterized" for the season. Updates will be posted upon reopening the last week of March, 2012. Webcam images will be discontinued until the spring reopening.
> Posted Nov 25, 2011



------------------

Entretanto Pegões voltou ao activo, e o litoral oeste apresenta neste momento mais estações que nunca. eheh!






Boa, IM!


----------



## rossby (24 Mar 2012 às 18:23)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



AnDré disse:


> Já há algumas referências a essa estação aqui no fórum.
> Acontece que infelizmente não é uma estação que tenha dados contínuos.
> Por exemplo, a mesma esteve desligada durante todo o inverno.
> É espectável que volte ao funcionamento na última semana deste mês.



Não foi só por causa disso. Reparem que o Atlas é referido ao período de 1971-2000. A estação Pico-NARE começou em funcionamento em 2001:assobio:


----------



## Skizzo (25 Mar 2012 às 03:32)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Gostava de ver uma estação nas Desertas, e outra nas Selvagens


----------



## ijv (25 Mar 2012 às 11:17)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



Skizzo disse:


> Gostava de ver uma estação nas Desertas, e outra nas Selvagens



Além de essas duas, acho que deveria haver mais algumas pela ilha da Madeira.

Eu por exemplo no meu caso nao me importava nada de partilhar os dados da minha estação com o IM


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Mar 2012 às 09:39)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

IM divulga previsões a 13 dias
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=2&cidadeID=2


----------



## Aurélio (26 Mar 2012 às 09:43)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

O IM está  de parabéns sim senhor ... estão em grande este ano !

- Previsão a 13 dias;
- Previsão sazonal;
- Actualização das normais climatológicas;
- Previsão mensal;

Muito bom sim senhor ....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mar 2012 às 20:45)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Não sei se isto de o IM apresentar as previsões até 13 dias foi mesmo "feito de prepósito" ou se foi um "bug", porque hoje já só apresentaram a 12 dias... Veremos.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Mar 2012 às 21:07)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

O IM até apresenta a 10 dias na mesma.. mas isso é sem os 3 dias feitos pelos meteorologistas. Algum teste talvez.


----------



## Skizzo (27 Mar 2012 às 22:12)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



ijv disse:


> Além de essas duas, acho que deveria haver mais algumas pela ilha da Madeira.



Resposta do IM sobre uma estação nas Selvagens:

"No seguimento do email enviado por V. Exa., informamos que atualmente o IM não tem planos para instalar uma estação meteorológica nas Selvagens, embora se possa reconhecer o interesse de tal ação."


----------



## Skizzo (27 Mar 2012 às 22:27)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Clima dos Açores e Madeira (exluindo Desertas e Selvagens)


----------



## belem (29 Mar 2012 às 00:01)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Normalmente essas classificações, baseiam-se em dados de estações meteorológicas e poderão não representar, como neste caso, a globalidade dos climas existentes ( segundo Koppen-Geiger) nas Ilhas dos Açores e da Madeira.
No entanto, são muito interessantes esses resultados e já representam uma melhoria em relação ao passado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mar 2012 às 14:01)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Como diz o Spider, talvez tenha sido um teste, ou talvez até mesmo um bug, porque hoje apresentam a 10 dias de novo.


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2012 às 15:14)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Gralha na página 64 do Atlas Climático Insular.

A tabela correcta, referente aos maiores valores médios anuais da quantidade de precipitação, para as estações da Madeira é a seguinte:


----------



## Vince (30 Mar 2012 às 22:57)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

No site do IM também têm as cartas dos modelos ECMWF e ALADIN da saída das 12z. 
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp

Sei que em tempos tinha lá a opção mas não mostrava nada, apenas das 00z estava disponível, e confesso que no marasmo meteorológico dos últimos meses nunca mais olhei para isso.

Mas hoje reparei que estão lá, não sei se de agora ou de algum tempo atrás, seja como for, obrigado e parabéns pela disponibilização desses dados (embora mais parâmetros do ALADIN fossem muito bem vindos, do AROME esses ainda não me atrevo a pedir hehehe)
Isto embora devagarinho, tem vindo sempre a melhorar nos últimos 2 ou 3 anos


----------



## CptRena (7 Abr 2012 às 13:12)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

A EMA de Dunas de Mira já aparece na "Observação de Superfície".


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2012 às 02:18)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Mais uma nova estação no mapa de observação à superficie:

 Sintra, Colares.


----------



## João Soares (18 Abr 2012 às 16:19)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Apareceu uma nova estação no mapa de Observação à superfície do IM:

 *Régua*


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Abr 2012 às 18:34)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Não é um dado atual, mas a única estação meteorológica representativa de meio milhão de pessoas do distrito do Porto desapareceu do mapa do IM...

A estação de Luzim-Penafiel, a única que representava mais fielmente o interior do Douro Litoral, já não está disponível.

Como é sabido, este interior, com as sub-regiões do Vale do Sousa e Baixo Tâmega, tem condições meteorológicas bem diversificadas e diferentes do litoral. Desta forma as únicas estações disponíveis neste momento são as do aeroporto Sá Carneiro e do interior da Cidade do Porto, a pouquíssimos km do mar.

Seria interessante a reactivação da estação de Luzim ou a criação de uma nova estação neste "interior esquecido" - relembro que é o distrito com pior representatividade ao nível da disponibilização de estações meteorológicas do país, ainda mais atendendo a que aqui residem cerca de 500.000 pessoas.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Abr 2012 às 07:05)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Bom dia, acho estranho não haver dados no "Resumo diário - rede de Estações Meteorológicas" de dia 25-04-2012. 

Mais, só agora reparei que no dia 6-4-2012 veio uma descarga elétrica e na info do IM diz que é de dia 5


----------



## fablept (26 Abr 2012 às 18:00)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*





Mais um bug..

Segundo o IM, o Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada fica na Vila da Povoação e o Observatório Afonso Chaves (Ponta Delgada) fica depois do Nordeste


----------



## tacapica (27 Abr 2012 às 16:33)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Luzim on-line....


----------



## AnDré (21 Mai 2012 às 15:34)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



> *Instituto de Meteorologia disponibiliza mais produtos para o setor agrícola*
> 2012-05-21
> (IM)
> 
> ...


Fonte: IM


----------



## Skizzo (25 Jun 2012 às 17:15)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

É de mim ou adicionaram a estação Régua? Ou então escapou-me


----------



## AnDré (25 Jun 2012 às 17:21)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



Skizzo disse:


> É de mim ou adicionaram a estação Régua? Ou então escapou-me



Sim, a 18 de Abril. 


João Soares disse:


> Apareceu uma nova estação no mapa de Observação à superfície do IM:
> 
> *Régua*



E diga-se que tem tido valores praticamente em linha com a estação do Pinhão.
Foram as primeiras duas estações a chegar este ano à casa dos 39ºC.

No vale do Douro, fica a faltar uma para os lados de Foz Côa/Barca d'Alva.


----------



## Skizzo (25 Jun 2012 às 17:23)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



AnDré disse:


> Sim, a 18 de Abril.
> 
> 
> E diga-se que tem tido valores praticamente em linha com a estação do Pinhão.
> ...



Uma em Foz Côa seria bastante interessante


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jul 2012 às 20:15)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Sistema de avisos do IM passa a ser feito por 4 regiões: Madeira - Porto Santo; Madeira - Costa Norte; Madeira - Costa Sul; Madeira - Regiões Montanhosas.


----------



## ijv (23 Jul 2012 às 20:29)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Finalmente esta sendo feito o que já foi falado pelo IM no ano passado que as previsões iam ser feitas em varias regiões. Já esta o sistema de avisos, o que já é muito bom. Resta esperar para ver se fazem agora para as previsões.




Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sistema de avisos do IM passa a ser feito por 4 regiões: Madeira - Porto Santo; Madeira - Costa Norte; Madeira - Costa Sul; Madeira - Regiões Montanhosas.


----------



## Knyght (23 Jul 2012 às 20:31)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Aleluia


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Jul 2012 às 18:19)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Já muito se falou aqui no disparate que são as previsões de "carácter distrital" que o IM insiste em fazer, colocando um logo por cada capital como se isso fosse possível de conceber dessa maneira, no meu entender não faz sentido. O mesmo se aplica nos mapas dos avisos / alertas o que lhe quiserem chamar! Este novo mapa de avisos da RA da Madeira já me parece fazer sentido... O IM só falhou em não implementar no restante território... Porquê...? Já discutimos muito isso aqui...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Out 2012 às 22:39)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

E pronto... como há muita afluência ao site cortam o radar..... Boa....


----------



## Agreste (17 Out 2012 às 22:56)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Quando chove em Lx é assim... Salvam-se os radares da AEMET... Tens o de Cáceres...


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Out 2012 às 23:35)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

http://www.meteomoita.com/radar/radar.jpg

O radar do meteomoita funciona mesmo nas más alturas.


----------



## CptRena (26 Out 2012 às 12:27)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

O website do IM e do IPMA está inacessível, ou é só a mim?


----------



## Thomar (26 Out 2012 às 12:30)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



CptRena disse:


> O website do IM e do IPMA está inacessível, ou é só a mim?



Está inacessível, já tentei várias vezes nos últimos 20 minutos e não consegui aceder.
Talvez estejam em manutenção/remodelação?...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2012 às 12:54)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Deve estar a meter água ,eu tambem não consegui entrar .


----------



## CptRena (26 Out 2012 às 12:58)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Aquilo já não andava bem bem, agora devem estar a fazer as últimas transiçoões para o www.ipma.pt, penso eu de que, e devem estar a alterar o registo DNS.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Out 2012 às 13:53)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Já ontem aconteceu o mesmo e cheguei à conclusão que o site do IPMA está no mesmo servidor do site do IM. Provavelmente andarão em mudanças de servidor e domínio para finalmente lançar o IPMA.pt


----------



## CptRena (26 Out 2012 às 14:06)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



SpiderVV disse:


> Já ontem aconteceu o mesmo e cheguei à conclusão que o site do IPMA está no mesmo servidor do site do IM. Provavelmente andarão em mudanças de servidor e domínio para finalmente lançar o IPMA.pt



Penso que será mais grave que isso. Penso que o problema virá da FCCN (Fundação para a Computação Científica Nacional). Muitos websites estão down. Universidade de Aveiro (www.ua.pt), Universidade de Coimbra (www.uc.pt), Universidade do Porto (www.up.pt), DNS.pt (www.dns.pt)

Alguém cortou o cabo errado


----------



## CptRena (26 Out 2012 às 14:18)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Já está tudo de volta


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Out 2012 às 14:33)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Então será disso. Realmente, o IM bem podia arranjar uns servidores na sua própria delegação para evitar problemas, mas a crise toca a todos


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2012 às 15:55)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



SpiderVV disse:


> Então será disso. Realmente, o IM bem podia arranjar uns servidores na sua própria delegação para evitar problemas, mas a crise toca a todos



Foi uma explosão na sala onde se encontra o servidor no laboratório nacional de engenharia civil. Desde do IM, a todas as universidade do país, esteve tudo em baixo. Coisas destas acontecem estejam os servidores onde estiverem ninguém garante que não aconteçam.


----------



## CptRena (26 Out 2012 às 16:34)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Foi uma explosão na sala onde se encontra o servidor no laboratório nacional de engenharia civil. Desde do IM, a todas as universidade do país, esteve tudo em baixo. Coisas destas acontecem estejam os servidores onde estiverem ninguém garante que não aconteçam.



Obrigado pela informação

Aqui fica a notícia do JN



> Pequena explosão no LNEC causa "apagão" de sites de universidades
> Publicado às 14.08
> 
> Uma pequena explosão ocorreu, esta sexta-feira, numa sala de computadores do Laboratório Nacional de Engenharia Civil e, desde então, todos os sites das universidades portuguesas ligadas à Fundação para a Computação Científica Nacional estão em baixo.
> ...



Fonte: Pequena explosão no LNEC causa "apagão" de sites de universidades in Jornal de Notícias


É só procurar no Google e aparecem muitas notícias sobre o assunto

http://noticias.sapo.pt/nacional/artigo/pequena-explosao-no-lnec-afeta-s_5106.html

http://tek.sapo.pt/noticias/telecom...nec_deita_abaixo_dominio_pt_e_re_1278139.html

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/n...ao-deixa-sites-de-universidades-indisponiveis

http://informacao.canalsuperior.pt/noticia/14219


----------



## ecobcg (14 Dez 2012 às 23:15)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Lá está, mais uma vez, o radar parado...


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2012 às 23:50)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Mais novidades no site do Instituto (agora da atmosfera):

Variação Horária (versão em flash)

Também em versão HTML no fundo da página.

Parabéns ao Instituto pelo excelente trabalho. 

Aproveito para pedir ao IPMA que também introduza a versão HTML relativamente aos resumos diários (nas observações de superfície).


----------



## CptRena (21 Dez 2012 às 00:03)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



Gerofil disse:


> Mais novidades no site do Instituto (agora da atmosfera):
> 
> Variação Horária (versão em flash)
> 
> ...




Excelente. Agora já conseguimos saber exactamente a precipitação horária, entre outros parâmetros também


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2012 às 00:27)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



Gerofil disse:


> Mais novidades no site do Instituto (agora da atmosfera):
> 
> Variação Horária (versão em flash)
> 
> ...



Bela novidade esta , óptimo aspecto e melhor qualidade dos dados.


----------



## fablept (22 Dez 2012 às 00:59)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Novo site, há sempre um bug ou outro a corrigir, mas este até arrepiei-me! Ou foi brincadeira (de mau gosto) do "fim do mundo"?


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Dez 2012 às 01:25)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Isso já foi removido, provavelmente bug da base de dados.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2012 às 00:55)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Boas pessoal.

Reparei á pouco, que a estação do IPMA  *Sintra,Colares* já tem dados referentes á precipitação,finalmente.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Dez 2012 às 23:13)

*re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

o radar deixou de funcionar....


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Jan 2013 às 17:07)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Não quero estar a dizer nenhuma asneira, mas isto não é uma novidade??
Eu pelo menos não me lembro de a ver antes...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2013 às 17:14)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Não quero estar a dizer nenhuma asneira, mas isto não é uma novidade??
> Eu pelo menos não me lembro de a ver antes...



Vai e vem, mas desde Abril de 2011.



AnDré disse:


> Há mais estações na rede de observação!
> 
> De norte para sul:
> -Vinhais
> ...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2013 às 17:23)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

A titulo de curiosidade...essa estação fica dentro do parque da Pena?


----------



## fishisco (18 Jan 2013 às 17:23)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2013*

o site do IPMA foi a primeira vitima 

The service is not available. Please try again later.


editado para nao estar a fazer mt offtopic 

ainda dizem que o nosso país e pequeno pelo que vejo o minho esta debaixo de agua e não mt longe (zona centro) chovisca


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2013 às 17:28)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2013*



fishisco disse:


> o site do IPMA foi a primeira vitima
> 
> The service is not available. Please try again later.



É tipo Serra da Estrela quando há muita neve fecha...quando não há também fecha!


----------



## -jf- (18 Jan 2013 às 17:34)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2013*



ferreira5 disse:


> É tipo Serra da Estrela quando há muita neve fecha...quando não há também fecha!



O relógio das mensagens é a segunda vitima ....


----------



## fishisco (18 Jan 2013 às 17:42)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2013*

Página visível por acesso directo ou redireccionado (devido a um volume de tráfego excepcionalmente elevado ou por acções de manutenção).
No caso de redireccionamento, assim que a situação o permita retornará à página original.


será que o pessoal anda a informar-se desta vez ou eles se lembraram de atualizar mesmo o site hoje?


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2013 às 17:47)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2013*

Isto é normal em situações destas, até menos, o servidor entope.


----------



## Santos (18 Jan 2013 às 17:49)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2013*



fishisco disse:


> Página visível por acesso directo ou redireccionado (devido a um volume de tráfego excepcionalmente elevado ou por acções de manutenção).
> No caso de redireccionamento, assim que a situação o permita retornará à página original.
> 
> 
> será que o pessoal anda a informar-se desta vez ou eles se lembraram de atualizar mesmo o site hoje?



Esta situação tende a acontecer com alguma regularidade quando da existência de algum evento ou sua aproximação.
Tente este link a um outro sítio, talvez lhe seja útil (caso não conheça obviamente) 

http://sat24.com/

Existem outros sítios cujos links certamente poderá encontrar neste fórum-


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2013 às 17:57)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2013*



fishisco disse:


> será que o pessoal anda a informar-se desta vez ou eles se lembraram de atualizar mesmo o site hoje?



De momento o site já está regularizado na versão aquando o tráfego é muito.


----------



## fishisco (18 Jan 2013 às 18:01)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2013*



Mário Barros disse:


> De momento o site já está regularizado na versão aquando o tráfego é muito.



a sério?? 

Error 503 Service Unavailable

Service Unavailable

Guru Meditation:

eu axo-o cada vez pior. mas sim já deu para perceber que é por excesso de trafego, e axo q quem esta a mexer nele está a fazer pior, agora esta td com alerta... verde!


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2013 às 18:09)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2013*



fishisco disse:


> a sério??
> 
> Error 503 Service Unavailable
> 
> ...



Já voltou.

Fica a imagem da actualização de avisos, que entretanto o Gilmet colocou, e bem, no tópico Avisos, Alertas e Previsões oficiais.


----------



## Nickname (18 Jan 2013 às 18:12)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2013*

Mais uma vez o site do meteo/ipma a ir abaixo quando o mesmo é mais necessário.


----------



## necman (18 Jan 2013 às 18:13)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2013*



Nickname disse:


> Mais uma vez o site do meteo/ipma a ir abaixo quando o mesmo é mais necessário.


Já está ok


----------



## Santos (18 Jan 2013 às 18:18)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2013*

Fica a imagem radar das 18.00







[/IMG]


----------



## PauloSR (18 Jan 2013 às 18:31)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2013*



necman disse:


> Já está ok



Ja está é KO


----------



## GabKoost (18 Jan 2013 às 18:47)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2013*

É uma verdadeira PALHAÇADA o site do IPMA falhar em situações como a de hoje.

Tanto se consegue aceder como dá mensagem de sobrecarregado. 

Qual o motivo de existir este site se, a cada evento importante, a sua utilização é instável.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jan 2013 às 19:11)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Já se sabe que em eventos "meteorologicamente" mais apelativos, o site do agora IPMA, tem dificuldades em lidar com o aumento exponencial de visitantes, ficando em baixo.

Qual a real razão, não sabemos. Problemas técnicos, servidor, ...etc.. 

Mas em vez de estarmos sempre a "bater no ceguinho" (e eu próprio já o fiz também), não será melhor se procurarmos alternativas à obtenção dos dados pretendidos?! Existem neste fórum uma série de membros em cujos sites estão disponibilizadas imagens de radar e satélite que, mesmo com o site do IPMA em baixo, vão permitindo ir consultando as mesmas.

É só uma questão de procurar e, quando não está acessível num local, ir buscar a informação a outro.


----------



## Illusion4u (19 Jan 2013 às 16:23)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

O servidor do IPMA está alojado na rede da FCCN, portanto o problema não está na rede mas sim no proprio servidor que é fraquíssimo.


```
tracert www.ipma.pt

A rastrear a rota para www.ipma.pt [193.137.20.123]
até um máximo de 30 saltos:

  1    95 ms    99 ms    99 ms  dsldevice.lan [192.168.1.254]
  2     4 ms     2 ms     2 ms  2.64.54.77.rev.vodafone.pt [77.54.64.2]
  3     7 ms    11 ms    11 ms  29.41.30.213.rev.vodafone.pt [213.30.41.29]
  4     8 ms     7 ms     6 ms  FCCN.AS1930.gigapix.pt [193.136.250.10]
  5     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  ROUTER9.10GE.Lisboa.fccn.pt [193.137.0.9]
  6     9 ms     8 ms     8 ms  IMETEO.Lisboa.fccn.pt [193.136.1.214]
  7     *        *        *     O pedido excedeu o tempo.
```

Fazendo um whois ao servidor


```
Nome de domínio / Domain Name: ipma.pt
Data de registo / Creation Date (dd/mm/yyyy): 08/05/2012
Data de expiração / Expiration Date (dd/mm/yyyy): 07/05/2017
Estado / Status: ACTIVE

Titular / Registrant
   INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA, I.P.
   RUA C AO AEROPORTO DE LISBOA
   LISBOA
   1749-077 LISBOA
   Email: bruno.anjos@ipma.pt

Entidade Gestora / Billing Contact
   INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA, I.P.
   Email: bruno.anjos@ipma.pt

Responsável Técnico / Tech Contact
   INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA, I.P.
   Email: bruno.anjos@ipma.pt

Nameserver Information
   Nameserver: ipma.pt        NS        ns02.fccn.pt.
   Nameserver: ipma.pt        NS        perseus.ipma.pt.
   Nameserver: ipma.pt        NS        www-gw.ipma.pt.
   Nameserver: ns02.fccn.pt.        A        193.137.20.3
   Nameserver: perseus.ipma.pt.        A        193.137.20.3
   Nameserver: www-gw.ipma.pt.        A        193.137.20.1
```


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2013 às 11:00)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



> Encontra-se em curso um grande projeto que visa a instalação de um sistema de radar meteorológico no norte do continente (Pico do Gralheiro, freguesia de Albergaria da Serra, concelho de Arouca), o qual permitirá uma cobertura eficaz da região, suprindo assim uma lacuna existente. Efetivamente, a atual rede nacional de radares (englobando duas estações instaladas nos concelhos de Coruche e Loulé) não é suficiente para garantir uma cobertura adequada da região norte, sendo as consequências mais negativas da presente situação a ausência de um apoio adicional à salvaguarda de vidas e bens na região, particularmente importante em situações de tempo severo, bem como a ausência de cobertura do aeroporto internacional Francisco Sá Carneiro e da parte portuguesa da bacia hidrográfica do rio Douro.
> 
> Este sistema de radar meteorológico incorporará a recente tecnologia de polarização dupla, fornecendo uma contribuição determinante nos domínios da previsão do estado do tempo a curto prazo e da previsão hidrológica, bem como no da vigilância meteorológica e hidrometeorológica, com impacto direto na salvaguarda de vidas e bens e no desenvolvimento de diversas atividades sócio-económicas.
> 
> ...



IPMA


----------



## necman (30 Jan 2013 às 14:05)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Finalmente se lembraram que o Norte também é Portugal !!!!!!!


----------



## ijv (30 Jan 2013 às 14:27)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Agora Falta a Ilha da Madeira


----------



## Skizzo (10 Fev 2013 às 17:16)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



necman disse:


> Finalmente se lembraram que o Norte também é Portugal !!!!!!!



Pois. De vez em quando Lisboa lá se lembra da zona mais populosa do país...


----------



## camrov8 (10 Fev 2013 às 22:24)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

doque sei estavam os 3 planeados de inicio mas quando faltou dinheiro lixou-se o norte


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Mar 2013 às 20:01)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Boa Noite!!!

O radar só atualiza de 25 minutos em 25 minutos, como é possivel e neste momento temos uma linha de instabilidade a afetar Coimbra, Pombal, Aveiro e faz muita falta o radar estar a funcionar.

É lamentável


----------



## CptRena (8 Mar 2013 às 20:53)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Noite!!!
> 
> O radar só atualiza de 25 minutos em 25 minutos, como é possivel e neste momento temos uma linha de instabilidade a afetar Coimbra, Pombal, Aveiro e faz muita falta o radar estar a funcionar.
> 
> É lamentável



Infelizmente sempre funcionou assim. Dá para ter uma ideia do que poderá estar para vir, mas também pode falhar uma célula que se desenvolva/nasça no meio desse prazo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mar 2013 às 20:28)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Alguém sabe como se consulta o histórico do radar no site do IPMA, no outro antigo existia o histórico do radar, mas neste não encontro.


----------



## CptRena (21 Mar 2013 às 20:50)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Alguém sabe como se consulta o histórico do radar no site do IPMA, no outro antigo existia o histórico do radar, mas neste não encontro.



Estranho, eu tenho acesso como sempre (sem fazer login). Aliás, a página é muito semelhante à que existia no domínio meteo.pt


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mar 2013 às 21:05)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



CptRena disse:


> Estranho, eu tenho acesso como sempre (sem fazer login). Aliás, a página é muito semelhante à que existia no domínio meteo.pt



Estou-me a referir ao histórico de mais de 1 dia, antigamente dava para ver quase 1 mês no histórico do radar e agora não.


----------



## CptRena (21 Mar 2013 às 22:13)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Estou-me a referir ao histórico de mais de 1 dia, antigamente dava para ver quase 1 mês no histórico do radar e agora não.



Tinha na minha ideia que o histórico era apenas de ≈24h. My bad


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Abr 2013 às 23:26)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Além do site e das limitações que conhecemos também a App Android lançada está debaixo de duras críticas na Loja Google Play!

Algumas críticas:

João Rodrigues - 24 de Abril de 2013 - SEMC Xperia Mini com a versão 1.0.1
Fraco e feio!
Muitíssimo fraco!! Terá de ter uma grande/gigantesca actualização! Apenas tem informações (limitadas) para as capitais de distrito! Feio: diretamente retirado de um qualquer programa informático dos anos 80. Infelizmente terei de continuar a usar o Accuweather!! Na altura que estou a escrever esta mensagem já está desinstalado!

Rui Soares Bastos - 24 de Abril de 2013 - Versão 1.0.1
A evitar!!!
Tanto tempo para lançar esta "coisa"?! Mais valia dizerem que o sistema Android (o mais utilizado em Portugal) não seria contemplado com a aplicação. Eurotux é isto?!

Luís Simão - 22 de Abril de 2013 - Samsung Galaxy S2 com a versão 1.0.1
Nulidade
Demoram tanto tempo a lançar a app e depois lançam uma desgraça inútil como esta? É que nem sequer mostra dados, actualiza sem parar.

Há sempre excepções:

Cláudio Gonçalves - 19 de Abril de 2013
quem souber fazer melhor, que meta mãos à obra
A aplicação é muito útil e credível, prefiro uma aplicação oficial do IPMA do que outras que andam por aí. Gostava que, numa versão mais desenvolvida, contasse com as temperaturas atualizadas hora a hora, e tivesse ligação às estações meteorológicas mais importantes do país, e que o grafismo fosse mais trabalhado. De resto, pela iniciativa, 5 estrelas são mais que merecidas.

Mas de facto, é uma app inútil de momento, também desinstalei, fico à espera de melhorias.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2013 às 18:03)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

No site do IPMA,agora na imagem de sat,acrescentaram mais uma,além da PI e oceano atlântico mais as ilhas Madeira e Açores .


----------



## ijv (4 Mai 2013 às 18:04)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



ALBIMETEO disse:


> No site do IPMA,agora na imagem de sat,acrescentaram mais uma,além da PI e oceano atlântico mais as ilhas Madeira e Açores .


Já não era sem tempo se lembrarem da Madeira e Açores


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2013 às 18:12)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



ijv disse:


> Já não era sem tempo se lembrarem da Madeira e Açores



Fazia bastante falta,é verdade .


----------



## ijv (4 Mai 2013 às 18:14)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Só acho que podiam melhorar um pouco a resolução, assim tinhamos uma melhor visão sobre as ilhas.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Mai 2013 às 22:14)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



ijv disse:


> Só acho que podiam melhorar um pouco a resolução, assim tinhamos uma melhor visão sobre as ilhas.



Isso também acho, mas o que faz mais falta era o radar de Portugal ter um botão para ampliar para descobrir onde está o núcleo da célula mais intenso e acho que o mapa de portugal no radar devia ser branco para ser mais perceptível as cores das células.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Mai 2013 às 18:38)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Mais uma novidade:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/multime...dia/multimedia.video/videos/video.maio13.html


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mai 2013 às 19:06)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Já tinha falado aqui. É realmente uma boa evolução.


----------



## Skizzo (1 Jun 2013 às 15:15)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

O que aconteceu à estação da S.Pilar, que não emite dados há séculos?


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jun 2013 às 17:00)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Olá *Skizzo*

Suponho (pensamento meu) que terá falta de manutenção ou uma avaria.
Talvez tentar entrar em contacto com o IPMA para saber isso tire as dúvidas.


----------



## manchester (7 Jun 2013 às 12:18)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

O IPMA publicou video com explicação sobre Tornados e exemplificou com o Tornado ocorrido em Oklahoma


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jun 2013 às 11:29)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Novas opções no mapa do risco de incêndio:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jul 2013 às 13:47)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Estou a ver mal, ou já não há imagens de satélite para os Açores e Madeira?


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Jul 2013 às 19:17)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Já viram como está o radar, agora a refletividade só vai até 34 dBZ, agora como é que colocamos a hipótese de uma célula poder ter tornados.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jul 2013 às 19:44)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Devem andar nalguma experiência maluca ou a fazer testes com mais detalhe. O radar como estava de 0 a 60 dBZ não mostrava detalhe completo, e foi provavelmente para diminuir o ruído. (Obviamente que internamente têm tudo ao seu dispor) É possível que estejam a experimentar a escala inteira do radar, mas é mais susceptível a ruídos, e têm que arranjar a escala máxima ou calibrar o radar. Os radares nos EUA, apesar de poderem ter uma tecnologia mais avançada, têm escalas de reflectividade que vão dos -30 aos 70 dBZ.
Veremos.

http://www.wdtb.noaa.gov/courses/dloc/topic3/lesson1/Section2/Section2-5.html


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2013 às 20:29)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



Miguel96 disse:


> Já viram como está o radar, agora a refletividade só vai até 34 dBZ, agora como é que colocamos a hipótese de uma célula poder ter tornados.



Estamos na estação onde nada se passa, por isso, podem fazer os testes ou manutenção que são necessários. Agora vir falar da hipótese de uma célula poder ter tornados, em Julho e quando o país está numa onda de calor é um pouco paradoxal, para mais nunca vi nada de especial ocorrer em Julho e Agosto, por isso, deixem de criticar sempre que aparece algo novo no site do IPMA, imagens de satélite e radar já nem sei  há quantos meses que não vou lá.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jul 2013 às 20:42)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Estamos na estação onde nada se passa, por isso, podem fazer os testes ou manutenção que são necessários. Agora vir falar da hipótese de uma célula poder ter tornados, em Julho e quando o país está numa onda de calor é um pouco paradoxal, para mais nunca vi nada de especial ocorrer em Julho e Agosto, por isso, deixem de criticar sempre que aparece algo novo no site do IPMA, imagens de satélite e radar já nem sei  há quantos meses que não vou lá.



Julho e Agosto podem ser (ou aparentar ser) meses pacatos, mas por vezes lá aparece alguma animação. 2011 foi um Verão de bastante trovoada e 2012 tivemos a passagem de furacões/tempestades tropicais pelos Açores. 

Concordo que esta seja a melhor altura para se fazerem testes e/ou manutenções, e o panorama meteorológico para a próxima(s) semana(s) assim o permitem, mas em Julho e Agosto costuma acontecer sempre qualquer coisa.


----------



## Vince (11 Jul 2013 às 13:01)

*re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Não sei se já postaram antes, o IPMA já disponibiliza ao público alguns outputs do modelo de alta resolução AROME, quer para o continente, quer para as ilhas.
De referir também que este modelo parece ter umas saídas bastante tardias, só há pouco saiu a run das 00z.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.numerica/index.jsp


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jul 2013 às 17:22)

*Re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



Vince disse:


> Não sei se já postaram antes, o IPMA já disponibiliza ao público alguns outputs do modelo de alta resolução AROME, quer para o continente, quer para as ilhas.
> De referir também que este modelo parece ter umas saídas bastante tardias, só há pouco saiu a run das 00z.
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.numerica/index.jsp



Eu estava a achar que tinha uma máxima muito baixa em Carvoeiro hoje, mas olhando para este mapa, até que os valores não fogem muito do mesmo, com o litoral bem mais fresquinho.

Hoje tive, até esta hora, uma máxima de 23,1ºC em Carvoeiro e 32,5ºC no Sìtio das Fontes. 

Mais uma bela (até ver) adição ao site do IPMA.


----------



## ijv (12 Jul 2013 às 11:08)

*Novidades no site do IPMA*



Vince disse:


> Não sei se já postaram antes, o IPMA já disponibiliza ao público alguns outputs do modelo de alta resolução AROME, quer para o continente, quer para as ilhas.
> De referir também que este modelo parece ter umas saídas bastante tardias, só há pouco saiu a run das 00z.
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.numerica/index.jsp



Ja não era sem tempo haver mapas onde se pudesse ver bem a madeira,  era sempre complicado ver as previsões nos mapas onde apenas tinha um pontinho a sinalizar a madeira.
Outra coisa que reparei no outro dia é que a rtp madeira  no telejornal já dizem as previsões para varias zonas da ilha quando no site apenas tem as previsões no geral


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2013 às 11:29)

*Re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Nota-se bem que a previsão é pormenorizada em termos regionais, por exemplo, salta à vista a zona de Mirandela e o vale do Douro (na zona mais interior) como zonas mais quentes,isto comparando com  as regiões circundantes. Em modelos com previsões mais  generalistas estas diferenças climáticas passam claramente ao lado.
Muito bom.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2013 às 19:09)

*Re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Outra provavelmente nova adição ao site: Produtos do satélite Aqua, da NASA (Marítimo)
E a tentativa do IPMA de publicitar o MeteoGlobal adicionando uma nova entrada no menu "Tempo".


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Ago 2013 às 19:31)

*Re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



SpiderVV disse:


> Outra provavelmente nova adição ao site: Produtos do satélite Aqua, da NASA (Marítimo)
> E a tentativa do IPMA de publicitar o MeteoGlobal adicionando uma nova entrada no menu "Tempo".



Esperemos que a partir de Setembro apostem no MeteoGlobal !


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Ago 2013 às 13:16)

*Re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Isto não é bem uma novidade é um costume...

Alguém anda a dormir lá pos lados do Aeroporto! 

São quase 13h e os dados de observação disponíveis são os das 7h UTC! 

As estações vão desaparecendo do mapa... falta de manutenção? 
Tudo isto é muito triste!


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2013 às 14:41)

*Re: Novidades no site do IPMA*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Isto não é bem uma novidade é um costume... Alguém anda a dormir lá pos lados do Aeroporto!  São quase 13h e os dados de observação disponíveis são os das 7h UTC!  As estações vão desaparecendo do mapa... falta de manutenção?
> Tudo isto é muito triste!



Consulta a Versão Texto que se encontra no canto inferior direito da página de entrada no site.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2013 às 17:23)

*Re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Parece que a estação da *Amareleja* voltou ao activo,assim como a estação de *Proença-a-Nova* e *Elvas*.
Ainda faltam algumas.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Set 2013 às 00:38)

*Re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

*Novo portal do clima adiado por falta de financiamento*

O portal do clima, que iria disponibilizar informação meteorológica e estabelecer cenários futuros, com dados para diferentes sectores, só deverá estar disponível em Janeiro, disse nesta quarta-feira o director de Meteorologia e Geofísica do Instituto Português do Mar e Atmosfera (IPMA), Pedro Viterbo. O atraso prende-se com falta de financiamento.
Pedro Viterbo disse à Lusa que a entrada em funcionamento do portal “foi adiada, devido a um financiamento exterior que ainda não foi concretizado”. Segundo o responsável, “em princípio a nova ferramenta deverá estar disponível em Janeiro de 2014”.
Em Abril, o presidente do IPMA, Jorge Miranda, disse que a informação sobre alterações climáticas no novo portal será “multidisciplinar, clara, completa e simples de compreender", correspondendo ao "melhor nível científico possível”, com acesso gratuito.
O projeto, apoiado pela Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA) e que junta quase todos os laboratórios do Estado que trabalham nesta área, vai ter informação meteorológica e apontar cenários futuros, com dados trabalhados para diferentes sectores, de modo a ajudar a programação da actividade agrícola, turística ou da construção.
O IPMA pretende organizar toda a informação que tem sobre alterações climáticas de forma detalhada, sobre os vários elementos - chuva, vento e temperaturas -, e tentar definir cenários que são utilizados por cada sector, para programar a sua actividade.
Na agricultura, por exemplo, a maior parte das actividades depende da meteorologia, da disponibilidade da água nos solos, da ocorrência de precipitação nos momentos certos, do número de horas de frio durante a noite ou do número de dias sem chuva.
No sector energético, a informação sobre o comportamentos dos rios é decisiva para a localização das barragens, e as condições meteorológicas podem definir se os cabos de transmissão de energia devem ser aéreos ou enterrados em determinado local.

PÚBLICO


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Set 2013 às 00:18)

*Re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Realmente não sei o que se passa com o IPMA...

Por vezes, quando não tenho nada para fazer, meto-me a "revistar" o site do IPMA, e acabo de reparar que a última imagem de radar fornecida é 21:40 locais e o serviço de máximos de reflectividade sumiu


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2013 às 01:50)

*Re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Passa-se de facto algo de muito errado com o IPMA, pelo atraso dos serviços e a paragem de disponibilização deles. Estou a prever que isto tenha a ver com a falta de financiamento, mas se chega a este ponto, o IPMA bem não pode estar.


----------



## CptRena (23 Set 2013 às 15:33)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Cá está! Com um evento interessante à porta e não há radar. Parece que vamos ter que pedir emprestado aos nuestros hermanos outra vez


----------



## Mjhb (23 Set 2013 às 18:43)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Além do site e das limitações que conhecemos também a App Android lançada está debaixo de duras críticas na Loja Google Play!
> 
> Algumas críticas:
> 
> ...



Também fiquei extremamente desapontado com a aplicação. Espera MUITO mais dum organismo oficial com tanto material para fazer uso e criar um aplicativo _out of the box_. Uso o GO Weather e estou até bastante satisfeito, é relativamente preciso em previsões e mesmo na observação raramente anda desfasado mais de grau e meio.

Ainda outro dia houve um incêndio que encobriu o céu e em pouco mais de 10minutos vi que a observação estava como "Enfumado". também com dados de vento é bastante preciso. Até melhor aplicação dum organismo oficial, não vou procurar mais nada.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2013 às 17:51)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Uma das coisas a lamentar por agora é mesmo a falta de reflectividade nos radares no site. Óbvio que a têm internamente porque é um produto que é medido desde que o radar funcione (e está, temos intensidade de precipitação (baseada na reflectividade)), agora terem-na removido nos dois radares e quando aparece é irregularmente é no mínimo curioso.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2013 às 20:09)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Andamos sempre a criticar o IPMA, mas desde de ontem que os radares em Espanha volta e meia estão em off, nem com o rain alarm isto vai lá, que o Algarve está em completa escuridão.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Set 2013 às 20:19)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



SpiderVV disse:


> Uma das coisas a lamentar por agora é mesmo a falta de reflectividade nos radares no site. Óbvio que a têm internamente porque é um produto que é medido desde que o radar funcione (e está, temos intensidade de precipitação (baseada na reflectividade)), agora terem-na removido nos dois radares e quando aparece é irregularmente é no mínimo curioso.



Isto não se faz sinceramente, apesar de existirem os radares espanhóis que também medem a refletividade só apanham quase 80% do território português.
Infelizmente não irão servir de nada porque Lisboa está sem cobertura à mesma e a nossa capital estará amanhã com precipitação intensa.


----------



## CptRena (26 Set 2013 às 22:36)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

O radar veio com o _scan_ das 21:20 e foi-se novamente  Ahhh, que nervos!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Set 2013 às 00:57)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Andamos sempre a criticar o IPMA, mas desde de ontem que os radares em Espanha volta e meia estão em off, nem com o rain alarm isto vai lá, que o Algarve está em completa escuridão.



Convém dizer que a frequência desses OFF´s não é bem a mesma!  E que o IPMA acerta em cheio nos momentos de "desligar" a máquina quando mais precisamos dela!  Claro está que é apenas coincidência!

Não! Não envio mais e-mail´s para lá! Já chega! 
Já se sabe... o sistema... a culpa é sempre do sistema!


----------



## Zapiao (28 Set 2013 às 13:51)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

A mim tambem me parece coincidencia A MAIS, o radar ficar off sempre nestas alturas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Set 2013 às 04:27)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Mais curioso e mais coincidência ainda, é o radar independentemente da hora em que deixe de trabalhar, voltar a funcionar às 3h:00min UTC. Nos últimos dias tem sido sempre assim. Eu acho este assunto muito estranho, cá para mim existe algum motivo muito para além de assuntos técnicos por trás do funcionamento do radar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2013 às 19:36)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

E mais uma vez...alto que parou o radar do IPMA ,esqueceram-de de dar corda .


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Set 2013 às 20:48)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



ALBIMETEO disse:


> E mais uma vez...alto que parou o radar do IPMA ,esqueceram-de de dar corda .



Agora só às 3:00 UTC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Set 2013 às 21:05)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Por acaso já voltou, hoje estão-nos a trocar as voltas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Set 2013 às 22:40)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

O pior disto tudo é que os radares espanhóis tem falhas na cobertura portuguesa, nem falo do da galiza, mas sim dos outros. Aqui por exemplo geralmente toda a precipitação que vem em direção à vertente barlavento do Caramulo, não é detetada e conforme é aqui nesta zona acontece a mesma situação noutras provavelmente. Mais difícil de entender é que se são falhas técnicas, andam já há muito tempo por resolver desde os fins de Agosto.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Set 2013 às 19:19)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Mas o facto é que os radares espanhóis não tem que ter cobertura para nós. Afinal estão lá para Espanha... na relação de cooperação IPMA/AEMET usam o conjunto dos dois conjuntos de radares, portanto...


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Nov 2013 às 01:36)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Não entendo como é que é possível os distritos de Aveiro, Porto e Braga estarem sem dados meteorológicos. As EMA's estão constantemente a desaparecer do mapa, facto que se torna bastante desagradável em situações de chuva como o caso de hoje.


----------



## CptRena (8 Nov 2013 às 03:53)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



Ruipedroo disse:


> Não entendo como é que é possível os distritos de Aveiro, Porto e Braga estarem sem dados meteorológicos. As EMA's estão constantemente a desaparecer do mapa, facto que se torna bastante desagradável em situações de chuva como o caso de hoje.



Infelizmente ocorreu algo com o fornecimento de electricidade e a bateria da EMA de apenas 9Ah (se não estou em erro) só durou até de madrugada (a hora suposta da falha foi por volta das 19:00 do dia 6 Novembro). Já informei os responsáveis na Universidade e em princípio amanhã já será reposta a energia.

A de Anadia não sei que se passou para agora à noite começar a passar-se dos carretos. Se calhar tem as baterias inundadas com tanta humidade/chuva ou a falhar (é uma EMA completamente solar, e o sol tem sido pouco nos últimos dias).

A de Arouca já está "praí" há mais de 1 mês sem dados. Já fui lá dar "uma volta" há coisa de 2 semanas, mas não consegui encontrar a EMA. Se alguém souber o local exacto da mesma, digam-me se faz favor.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2013 às 01:53)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



CptRena disse:


> A de Arouca já está "praí" há mais de 1 mês sem dados. Já fui lá dar "uma volta" há coisa de 2 semanas, mas não consegui encontrar a EMA. Se alguém souber o local exacto da mesma, digam-me se faz favor.



Já algum tempo que procuro a localização exacta dessa estacão e nada, não existe qualquer informação sobre a estacão, nem com street view cheguei lá.
Bem, se formos por partes, a estacão encontra-se dentro desta area assinalada a vermelho. A área representa os "limites espaciais das coordenadas" cedidas pelo IPMA referentes à estacão. 
Segundo consta a cota é de 340m, acho um pouco estranho, porque atendendo a esse valor e analisando o relevo, fica-se logo com ideia que a estacão deve estar numa encosta, o que não vai muito de encontro com a temperatura/humidade registada em noites de inversão(muito intensa por sinal), portanto é sem duvida confuso encontrar a dita cuja.






Perspectiva com sobre-elevacao.
Acredito que a estação esteja localizada dentro da área a amarelo.
Espero ter ajudado na caça de uma estação que desapareceu do mapa, mais uma...


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Nov 2013 às 03:02)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Olá jonas_87, 

também me dei ao trabalho de procurá-la no mapa e também marquei a zona onde provavelmente possa estar tendo em vista as coordenadas mas não encontrei nada. Procurei todos os pontos a uma cota de 340m dentro da zona demarcada e surgem sempre locais estranhos e pouco favoráveis à colocação de uma estação. Provavelmente as coordenadas estão erradas ou então a EMA está mesmo escondida.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2013 às 12:03)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Boas Ruipedroo,

sim, não está fácil localizar a estação, o melhor que o CptRena tem a fazer, caso queira mesmo encontrar a estação, é falar com os habitantes daquela zona,ou então falar logo com os bombeiros ou protecção civil. É por estas e por outras que gosto bastante da rede espanhola AEMET, tens acesso livre a muita informação de cada estação...enfim é o que temos.


----------



## CptRena (9 Nov 2013 às 15:52)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Ruipedroo,
> 
> sim, não está fácil localizar a estação, o melhor que o CptRena tem a fazer, caso queira mesmo encontrar a estação, é falar com os habitantes daquela zona,ou então falar logo com os bombeiros ou protecção civil. É por estas e por outras que gosto bastante da rede espanhola AEMET, tens acesso livre a muita informação de cada estação...enfim é o que temos.




Muito obrigado pela ajuda na tentativa de localizar esta EMA, é de facto difícil de encontrar. Eu também pensei nisso, se fosse lá novamente dirigia-me aos bombeiros ou à GNR a ver se eles me poderiam indicar o local, caso soubessem. Entretanto tentei a minha sorte com o IPMA e mandei-lhes um e-mail ontem, só que já o enviei tarde (16:30) e agora só devo obter resposta para a semana que vem.

Se calhar a EMA está nalgum quintal daí não aparecer/não dar para ver no GMaps


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Nov 2013 às 18:01)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

A rede de EMA's do Litoral Norte está arruinada, a de Aveiro voltou a ficar offline e para não falar de Braga e do Porto que estão sem dados há 3 dias.


Não sei a razão exacta para tal mas é algo lamentável e revela incompetência por parte do IPMA.


----------



## CptRena (10 Nov 2013 às 18:32)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



Ruipedroo disse:


> A rede de EMA's do Litoral Norte está arruinada, a de Aveiro voltou a ficar offline e para não falar de Braga e do Porto que estão sem dados há 3 dias.
> 
> 
> Não sei a razão exacta para tal mas é algo lamentável e revela incompetência por parte do IPMA.




Claro que já fui verificar a EMA , e infelizmente vamos ter que esperar por amanã para eu poder ir falar com as pessoas que tem a chave lá de um sítio de onde vem a corrente eléctrica. Há algo de estranho a ocorrer, à entrada da estação estão a chegar 30VAC em vez de 220VAC no disjuntor principal que protege a unidade de processamento. Mas não é falha completa, há energia no parque. A EMA Torre está a funcionar e os dados desta são partilhados com o IPMA. Podem ver os últimos dados desta em http://ematorre.web.ua.pt/. Espero amanhã ter a EMA operacional novamente.
A de Arouca estou à espera que o IPMA me diga o local exacto da EMA.

No Porto, alguém do distrito que se voluntarie junto do IPMA para fazer manutenção da(s) EMA(s).
Eu estive a ver a distância e Aveiro-Arouca não é assim tão diferente de Aveiro-Porto  mas o efeito psicológico de Arouca pertencer ao D. Aveiro faz-me pensar que é menos, e ainda por cima é uma viagem em montanha


----------



## CptRena (11 Nov 2013 às 12:53)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Já resolvi o problema da falta de energia na EMA da UA. O problema era, tal como a senhora dos apanhados disse, a humidade. Este ano tem chovido bem aqui no Norte e meteu água numa zona onde tem derivações eléctricas, e fez disparar os disjuntores.

A EMA de Arouca, foi-me dito por parte do IPMA, encontra-se desligada propositamente pois vai ser mudada de local. Foi-me dito também que o local actual não era o mais apropriado e agora como vão lá fazer obras, aproveitam para a colocar num sítio melhor.
Vou comunicar com o IPMA novamente para agradecer a informação e para tentar satisfazer a curiosidade do local actual/antigo 

A EMA de Anadia é para rir. Por que raio é que falham os dados das 23Z e das 00Z todos os dias


----------



## fablept (11 Nov 2013 às 13:35)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Desde ontem que não consigo aceder à página de Actividade Sísmica, redirecciona sempre para a página central do IPMA


----------



## CptRena (11 Nov 2013 às 14:07)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



fablept disse:


> Desde ontem que não consigo aceder à página de Actividade Sísmica, redirecciona sempre para a página central do IPMA



Na versão inglesa funciona. Deve ser um bug qualquer que entretanto deverá ficar resolvido


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2013 às 20:02)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



CptRena disse:


> A EMA de Arouca, foi-me dito por parte do IPMA, encontra-se desligada propositamente pois vai ser mudada de local. Foi-me dito também que o local actual não era o mais apropriado e agora como vão lá fazer obras, aproveitam para a colocar num sítio melhor.
> Vou comunicar com o IPMA novamente para agradecer a informação e para tentar satisfazer a curiosidade do local actual/antigo



A estação voltou ao activo , assim sendo, o local actual é junto à escola secundaria,certo?


----------



## CptRena (20 Nov 2013 às 13:55)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



jonas_87 disse:


> A estação voltou ao activo , assim sendo, o local actual é junto à escola secundaria,certo?



 Pelo histórico ficou online ontem entre as 9-10. Parece que também lhe foi atribuido um novo número EMA669 (anteriormente era a EMA668)

O local dela segundo percebi fica por aqui:

40°55'35.867''N 8°15'42.535''W Alt.≈275m - Pólo Escolar do Burgo


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2013 às 14:18)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



CptRena disse:


> Pelo histórico ficou online ontem entre as 9-10. Parece que também lhe foi atribuido um novo número EMA669 (anteriormente era a EMA668)
> 
> O local dela segundo percebi fica por aqui:
> 
> 40°55'35.867''N 8°15'42.535''W Alt.≈275m - Pólo Escolar do Burgo



Interessante, teoricamente, a estação aparenta estar agora numa zona um pouco mais fria(recebe mais ar frio de varios pontos), comparativamente ao local antigo.
Hoje já foi registada uma boa minima.


----------



## CptRena (20 Nov 2013 às 14:35)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



jonas_87 disse:


> Interessante, teoricamente, a estação aparenta estar agora numa zona um pouco mais fria(recebe mais ar frio de varios pontos), comparativamente ao local antigo.
> Hoje já foi registada uma boa minima.



Pois, agora está mais no fundo do vale, mas encontra-se menos abrigada. Antes estava no meio das árvores ainda influenciava mais pois a reduzia a velocidade do vento.
Agora deve representar melhor a temperatura da região pois mesmo que haja inversão está não deve ser tão pronunciada se houver algum vento.

Pois, eu acho que hoje houve mínimas bem baixas em todo o lado. Eu vou já postar no Seguimento Litoral Norte as das EMAs na universidade.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Nov 2013 às 19:08)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*

Parece que a crise e a austeridade chegaram em força à rede de estações do IM! Não tarda são mais as off´s que as on´s!

Falta de manutenção? Não pagaram a internet?  Que se passará???


----------



## CptRena (20 Nov 2013 às 20:05)

*Re: Site do IPMA inacessível quando mais é necessário*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Parece que a crise e a austeridade chegaram em força à rede de estações do IM! Não tarda são mais as off´s que as on´s!
> 
> Falta de manutenção? Não pagaram a internet?  Que se passará???



Agora nem parece estar mau. Pelo menos temos o país todo coberto (inc. ilhas).
Pelo menos das estações que conheço a transmissão de dados é feita por GSM e não por internet, mas penso que na generalidade sejam todas assim. A da UA talvez seja para passar a usar internet, mas para quando não sei.

Edição 2201
Ah, já percebi. A Observação de superfície é que está com problemas. O Tempo Presente até está a funcionar muito bem


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Dez 2013 às 16:20)

*Re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Depois de alguma exploração pelos links no site encontrei um novo site recente mas bem curioso:
http://shakemap.ipma.pt/

Shakemaps dos sismos ocorridos, com vários dados disponíveis, e dá me a parecer que vão haver mais mapas. É claramente uma versão beta, já que pedem feedback, no entanto se querem feedback poderiam expô-lo no site principal e não escondê-lo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Dez 2013 às 21:50)

*Re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Novidade não é certamente que a maioria das estações do IPMA desapareçam do mapa! 

Deve-se seguir o RADAR! Enfim!


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Dez 2013 às 02:12)

*Re: Novidades no site do IPMA*

Dito e feito. Sem nada desde as 0:40.


----------



## bigfire (26 Dez 2013 às 22:16)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2013*

Não consigo perceber isto, Vila Real nem sequer tem avisos de neve para o seu distrito, e como e que existe possibilidade de nevar? Esta previsão é diretamente para a cidade, ou existe outros critérios para meter aquele símbolo na previsão da nossa cidade? De relembrar que a cidade de Vila Real, não passa dos 480 metros.


----------



## ruka (26 Dez 2013 às 22:19)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2013*



bigfire disse:


> Não consigo perceber isto, Vila Real nem sequer tem avisos de neve para o seu distrito, e como e que existe possibilidade de nevar? Esta previsão é diretamente para a cidade, ou existe outros critérios para meter aquele símbolo na previsão da nossa cidade? De relembrar que a cidade de Vila Real, não passa dos 480 metros.



nao ligues á previsão de simbolos, guia-te pela previsão descritiva


----------



## bigfire (26 Dez 2013 às 22:23)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2013*



ruka disse:


> nao ligues á previsão de simbolos, guia-te pela previsão descritiva



Também acho melhor


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2013 às 22:29)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2013*

Bigfire, não ligues aos avisos do IPMA, é melhor ler a previsão descritiva..
Eu em vivo em Lamego, a uma altitude de 548 metros e penso que não verei neve este sábado. Ela deverá rondar os 800/1000 metros. Poderá descer da cota dos 800 apenas no nordeste transmontano...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2013 às 22:31)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2013*



ruka disse:


> nao ligues á previsão de simbolos, guia-te pela previsão descritiva



Sabendo que a maioria dos simples mortais apenas vê a previsão significativa, mais uma razão para *acabar de uma vez para sempre* com este disparate das previsões por capital de distrito. 

Aquilo precisa de um abanão tão grande! Nada funciona, as previsões, os avisos, dados de observação cada vez menos, radar a tempo parcial... Falta de €? ou falta de jeito? 

Falam da RTP, mas eu também se pudesse não pagava um tostão para esta empresa que não me serve de nenhuma maneira.


----------



## LousadaMeteo (27 Dez 2013 às 00:02)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2013*

Não sei como é que eles chegam a este ponto ! Neve em Vila Real , não me parece , a Minha terra tem a mesma previsão de max e min , não sei como isto é possivel !


----------



## fablept (27 Dez 2013 às 01:06)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2013*



Flaviense21 disse:


> ...
> 
> Aquilo precisa de um abanão tão grande! Nada funciona, as previsões, os avisos, dados de observação cada vez menos, radar a tempo parcial... Falta de €? ou falta de jeito?
> ...



Sem querer entrar muito em offtopic, há que dar o braço a torcer no caso do radar. Se a intempérie afectou diversas pessoas/serviços tambem pode ter afectado o IPMA de alguma forma para ficar com os dados do radar offline. Eu tenho conhecimento de pelo menos um datacenter aí no continente que ficou off durante várias horas devido à intempérie. E sendo Vésperas de Natal, a disponibilidade de pessoal é muito menor.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Dez 2013 às 01:14)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2013*



fablept disse:


> Sem querer entrar muito em offtopic, há que dar o braço a torcer no caso do radar. Se a intempérie afectou diversas pessoas/serviços tambem pode ter afectado o IPMA de alguma forma para ficar com os dados do radar offline. Eu tenho conhecimento de pelo menos um datacenter aí no continente que ficou off durante várias horas devido à intempérie. E sendo Vésperas de Natal, a disponibilidade de pessoal é muito menor.



Temos também que compreender que os cortes de energia eléctrica e das telecomunicações afectam de igual modo a rede do IPMA.


----------



## Z13 (27 Dez 2013 às 10:39)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2013*



Gerofil disse:


> Temos também que compreender que os cortes de energia eléctrica e das telecomunicações afectam de igual modo a rede do IPMA.



Sim, e a falta de guito...  
Metade das EMA estão _off_ há meses...


----------



## Carlitos_5 (27 Dez 2013 às 17:52)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2013*



bigfire disse:


> Não consigo perceber isto, Vila Real nem sequer tem avisos de neve para o seu distrito, e como e que existe possibilidade de nevar? Esta previsão é diretamente para a cidade, ou existe outros critérios para meter aquele símbolo na previsão da nossa cidade? De relembrar que a cidade de Vila Real, não passa dos 480 metros.



Na minha perspectiva isso é para dizer que vai nevar no distrito, eu vejo as coisas desse modo, mas é sempre melhor ler a previsão descritiva...


----------



## Azor (4 Jan 2014 às 14:06)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2014*



Afgdr disse:


> Na terça-feira, poderão cair aguaceiros de neve nos pontos mais altos de algumas ilhas dos Açores.
> 
> O IPMA prevê que possam cair aguaceiros de neve a cotas acima dos 900 m.
> 
> ...




E há algo que diga que as previsões do IPMA são de todas as mais acertadas?

Sim porque segundo a lógica deles, o Corvo e a Graciosa têm altitudes acima dos 900! E mesmo que tivessem, seria quase impossível nevar dada a dimensão geográfica destas 2 ilhas, mas no entanto "bota que tem", vai sempre tudo a eito, não querem saber. 

Tal como especificaram no Oriental, deveriam também ter feito no Central e no Ocidental. Estão a ver a coisa? Percebem a nojeira destas previsões?

*Não neva no Corvo, Santa Maria, e muito menos na Graciosa*, mas eles só gostam de especificar as coisas no Oriental quando lhes convém mais.

E quando lhes convém menos, toda a gente já sabe o que é...


----------



## Azor (4 Jan 2014 às 19:28)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2014*



> PREVISÃO DE QUEDA DE NEVE NOS AÇORES
> Uma massa de ar polar, deverá condicionar o estado do tempo no arquipélago na terça-feira (7 de janeiro). Assim, prevê-se que ocorra uma descida da temperatura do ar e precipitação que poderá ser de neve acima dos 800 metros nas seguintes ilhas: Flores, Faial, Pico, S.Jorge, Terceira e São Miguel.




https://www.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt/posts/721761297848871

Olha que bonito 

Já chegaram à conclusão que não há queda de neve em Santa Maria, no Corvo, e na Graciosa. 

Bastou eu falar que eles rapidamente acertaram logo as coisas.

Estas personagens realmente são "fantásticas"...  O que vale é que já os conheço de ginjeira.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2014 às 19:59)

*Re: Avisos, Alertas e Previsões oficiais - Janeiro 2014*

O pico da ondulacao ( 7/8 m) é Segunda-Feira, como é que o aviso vermelho começou as 19 h de hoje e termina já no final da proxima madrugada...se o mar está simplesmente a cair... sinceramente não entendo, é bom que o IPMA corriga isso.


----------



## Azor (4 Jan 2014 às 20:35)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2014*



> Arquipélago dos Açores
> 
> Previsão para 3ª feira, 7.janeiro.2014
> 
> ...



Calculo que esta pseudo previsão na próxima actualização esteja melhor especificada. É porque só especificaram uma ilha, mas nas restantes puseram tudo dentro do mesmo saco, quando sabemos que a neve não é possível nas ilhas mais pequenas (Corvo, Santa Maria e Graciosa).

Parcializam umas e imparcializam outras.

Felizmente, já sabemos o que a casa gasta


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jan 2014 às 20:59)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2014*



Azor disse:


> https://www.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt/posts/721761297848871
> 
> Olha que bonito
> 
> ...


Essa página do Facebook é oficial e apresenta mais dados e previsões mais concisas do que no site. Não me admirava que fosse "pressão" cá do Continente para meterem as previsões de X forma no site.


----------



## CptRena (6 Jan 2014 às 19:34)

Aristocrata disse:


> Nao são os anemómetros mas boa parte das estações que tem estado "off" por falta de energia eléctrica.
> Como tem poucos dados, estes não são validados.
> Pelo menos vamos tendo algum feedback das estações amadoras, que nos vão trazendo os melhores dados possíveis dentro das limitações dos sensores e\ou condições de instalação.




E não só. Já não é a primeira vez que vejo as estações a funcionar sem aparentes problemas e a Observação de Superfície e/ou Gráficos de Observação tem faltas de dados, ou seja o problema será, nestas situações, no agregador central de informação.
Ainda há pouco tempo (para aí há 1 semana) para a EMA de Anadia só apareciam dados do vento nos Gráficos de Observação (img e flash) e fui lá e estava tudo aparentemente normal. De qualquer forma fiz um reset completo à EMA e continuou tudo na mesma, até que no dia a seguir a partir das 0500Z lá apareceram os dados de T, HR e Prec no IPMA para essa hora e horas seguintes. Tendo, até aí, só registo do vento. Actualmente penso que é possível observar situações semelhantes (excepto naquelas em que os instrumentos estão mesmo defeituosos), como por exemplo: Leiria (Aeródromo), Beja, Sagres, Penhas Douradas.


----------



## CptRena (8 Jan 2014 às 00:07)

Alguma vez se verá o IPMA com um serviço público com esta qualidade?








É só comparar a frequência de posts do MeteoGalicia e do IPMA. Que miséria os nossos 

https://twitter.com/MeteoGalicia
https://twitter.com/ipma_pt


PS: Todas aquelas descargas positivas fizeram muito mal para aqueles lados


----------



## 1337 (8 Jan 2014 às 00:51)

CptRena disse:


> Alguma vez se verá o IPMA com um serviço público com esta qualidade?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já para não falar que é apenas a comunidade da Galiza. A AEMET mete o nosso IM num bolso, é uma vergonha, um instituto que não nos ajuda em nada nem presta um serviço ao público com a minima qualidade, metade das EMAS estão desaparecidas dos mapas á mais de 1 mês.


----------



## David sf (11 Jan 2014 às 19:45)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2014*

Não há nenhuma razão para emitir aviso de frio nos Açores. Não se cumpre o critério de emissão:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml

Não percebo a fixação nos avisos, até parece que dá algum estatuto especial a uma região estar sob aviso meteorológico.


----------



## Azor (11 Jan 2014 às 19:56)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2014*



David sf disse:


> Não há nenhuma razão para emitir aviso de frio nos Açores. Não se cumpre o critério de emissão:
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml
> 
> Não percebo a fixação nos avisos, até parece que dá algum estatuto especial a uma região estar sob aviso meteorológico.



Não se cumpre?

Bom, segundo estes mesmos critérios de avisos em relação à temperatura, é válido um aviso amarelo para o arquipélago em relação à temperatura mínima, uma vez que estão previstas mínimas entre os 5/7º C em todo o arquipélago, mas já nem digo mais nada...a questão nem é o estatuto, mas sim usar os avisos quando têm de ser usados.


----------



## David sf (11 Jan 2014 às 19:57)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2014*



Azor disse:


> Não se cumpre?
> 
> Bom, segundo estes mesmos critérios de avisos em relação à temperatura, é válido um aviso amarelo para o arquipélago em relação à temperatura mínima, uma vez que estão previstas mínimas entre os 5/7º C em todo o arquipélago, mas já nem digo mais nada...



Com duração >48 horas, ou seja pelo menos 3 noites consecutivas. Não é o caso certamente.


----------



## Azor (11 Jan 2014 às 20:05)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2014*



David sf disse:


> Com duração >48 horas, ou seja pelo menos 3 noites consecutivas. Não é o caso certamente.




E mesmo assim não acha que deveria ser válido um amarelo no mínimo? Então segundo esses mesmos critérios não sei para que têm os critérios em relação às temperaturas, uma vez que aqui nos Açores temperaturas quentes ou baixas por mais de 48 h seguidas são raríssimas, para não dizer que nem existem sequer. Penso que os critérios não vão de acordo com a realidade no arquipélago. É  a minha opinião. 

Acho estranho uma vez que até já foi emitido um aviso para o ar em relação ao Windchill previsto, e não para a temperatura. Mas pronto, são os critérios deles. É que não faz frio todos os dias nos Açores, mas no Verão tivemos temperaturas altas por mais de 48 h seguidas passíveis de um aviso amarelo, e nem mesmo assim houve algum aviso que fosse por parte daquele mesmo serviço.

Fica aqui uma vez mais o meu registo!


----------



## Azor (11 Jan 2014 às 20:48)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2014*

Em relação e uma vez mais aos avisos, ( e desculpem estar a bater de novo na mesma tecla) penso que para as vaquinhas e para as cabrinhas morrerem de frio nas serras, não é preciso 48 horas, basta umas horinhas; para curiosos que estão dispostos a sair de casa para ir às serras ver neve, a pé (no caso do Pico da Vara, por exemplo), não é preciso 48 horas para entrarem em hipotermia. Basta umas horinhas, se forem mal agasalhados. Para os curiosos que se deslocam às serras mais altas, também não é preciso 48 horas para um carro se despistar por causa do gelo nas estradas das serras, e muito mais haveria por dizer.

Em relação ao verão passado, também não foram precisas 48 h para vermos em algumas ilhas, gado morto devido à seca e ao calor (recorde) que atingiu o arquipélago...

Frio e calor nos Açores não é o mesmo que no Continente. Aqui a sensação é duas vezes o dobro, devido à maritimidade. Mas, enfim. Como não sou eu que emito os avisos oficiais às 48 h fico-me por aqui.

Na minha terra costumamos dizer: "tolos e touros, só em cima de uma parede bem alta", e o pior é que só os touros não sobem as paredes.


----------



## Afgdr (11 Jan 2014 às 21:28)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2014*

Não há dúvida que nos Açores estes episódios de frio são muito frequentes...  

Azor, tenho exatamente a mesma opinião. 

David, sendo assim, posso dizer que o IPMA do Continente, que lança os avisos quer para o Continente, quer para o arquipélago da Madeira, não anda a lançar os avisos de frio e de calor corretamente, uma vez que não anda a cumprir o critério das 48h... Esse critério aplica-se a Portugal inteiro tendo em conta o que observamos em https://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml.


Estas temperaturas não são assim tão frequentes...

Está muito frio por aqui... 

Temperatura atual: 10ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Jan 2014 às 21:57)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2014*



David sf disse:


> Com duração >48 horas, ou seja pelo menos 3 noites consecutivas. Não é o caso certamente.



A meu ver mais um disprate by IPMA... a meu ver, repito a meu ver, o sistema de avisos, alertas... o que lhe quiserem chamar está todo ele mal construido, muito se tem falado da componente geografica "administrativa" disparatada que os caracterizam, mas definir que um aviso por frio só é emitido se pesistir x ou y horas é a cereja em cima do bolo do disparate...

Na AEMET não fazem nada disso... o aviso dura o tempo que se justificar e enquanto ocorrer!!!






De facto no "reinado do disparate" que é o IPMA e com esses critérios definidos não sei por quem, sim David, o IPMA está "correcto" em manter tudo verdinho...


----------



## Kamikaze (11 Jan 2014 às 22:23)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2014*

Ontem, a galega já tinha avisado para as baixas temperaturas, mas de avisos nada, não é?

Se fosse no continente já tínhamos 5 avisos, reportagem em directo nas tv's generalistas, Protecção Civil nas ruas, duas faixas de circulação cortadas na 25 de Abril e três sopeiras a dizer ao Correio da Manhã que nunca tinham visto tal coisa, mas que viram a morte à frente dos olhos...

Meninos, pah! Meninos...


----------



## Azor (11 Jan 2014 às 22:26)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2014*



Kamikaze disse:


> Na costa Sul/Sueste já caíram, entre as 19H45 e as 21H, três "granizados".
> 
> O _windchill_ é arrasador! Nem quero imaginar quem vive a cotas mais altas, mas já vou tirar isso a limpo com temperaturas reais às diferentes cotas.
> 
> ...




Estamos nos Açores Kamikaze, logo "aguentamos com tudo". 

Por acaso adoro esse Windchill... entra até nos ossos


----------



## David sf (11 Jan 2014 às 22:45)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2014*



Azor disse:


> Em relação e uma vez mais aos avisos, ( e desculpem estar a bater de novo na mesma tecla) penso que para as vaquinhas e para as cabrinhas morrerem de frio nas serras, não é preciso 48 horas, basta umas horinhas; para curiosos que estão dispostos a sair de casa para ir às serras ver neve, a pé (no caso do Pico da Vara, por exemplo), não é preciso 48 horas para entrarem em hipotermia. Basta umas horinhas, se forem mal agasalhados. Para os curiosos que se deslocam às serras mais altas, também não é preciso 48 horas para um carro se despistar por causa do gelo nas estradas das serras, e muito mais haveria por dizer.



É uma questão de se agasalharem bem. Não considero as pessoas estúpidas ao ponto de não se aperceberem que está frio quando saem de casa. É preciso um aviso do IPMA para que as pessoas se agasalhem? Mesmo que vão mal vestidas, é preciso um aviso do IPMA para que as pessoas se apercebam que estão com frio, e como tal devem ir vestir-se melhor e ir para casa?

Os avisos do IPMA referem as 48 horas porque é o tempo que uma casa mal isolada demora a perder o calor. E o problema é esse, são as casas que ficam frias, onde moram pessoas idosas, sem dinheiro para gastar em aquecimento. O frio que faz na rua, salvaguardando-se os sem abrigo (que não estão no alto da serra), é pouco relevante.

Na minha opinião, os avisos em Portugal primam pelo excesso. Muita gente goza com avisos amarelos para umas horas de precipitação banais. Curiosamente, aqui no forum, só se discute os avisos que não são lançados, quando na esmagadora maioria dos casos, os erros em avisos acontecem por excesso.


----------



## David sf (11 Jan 2014 às 22:53)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2014*



Flaviense21 disse:


> A meu ver mais um disprate by IPMA... a meu ver, repito a meu ver, o sistema de avisos, alertas... o que lhe quiserem chamar está todo ele mal construido, muito se tem falado da componente geografica "administrativa" disparatada que os caracterizam, mas definir que um aviso por frio só é emitido se pesistir x ou y horas é a cereja em cima do bolo do disparate...
> 
> Na AEMET não fazem nada disso... o aviso dura o tempo que se justificar e enquanto ocorrer!!!



O IPMA lança avisos de precipitação, vento, ondulação e neve com intervalo temporal. Todos os avisos têm hora de início e fim.

Concordo que a disposição geográfica é disparatada. A divisão não deveria ser estritamente administrativa, deveria ser mais relacionada com os aspectos geomorfológicos do território.

A lógica do aviso de frio (persistência de tempo frio) expliquei-a no aviso anterior. Pessoalmente, até acho mais merecedor de aviso uma máxima muito baixa, 2ºC por exemplo, num dia nublado, do que uma mínima de -5ºC resultante de uma forte inversão térmica após um dia soalheiro com máxima de 15ºC. A inércia térmica dos edifícios mantém-nos quentes durante a noite, se forem bem aquecidos durante o dia.


----------



## Azor (12 Jan 2014 às 06:00)

Sim é tudo explicável, mas então, porquê a questão das 48 h para os Açores, se eles não se adequam à nossa realidade? É porque é bastante improvável os Açores terem temperaturas frias por mais de 48 h. Penso que os avisos deveriam ser melhor actualizados em função das condições que se vive no arquipélago.

Claro, só que no caso do Grupo Oriental eles sempre pecam por defeito e não por excesso, por outras palavras, só emitem alguma coisa para este grupo depois da tempestade passar, e ontem foi só mais um entre tantos outros exemplos.

Depois de ter chovido forte é que se lembraram de lançar um aviso amarelo, ah e tal...


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jan 2014 às 13:41)

Azor disse:


> Sim é tudo explicável, mas então, porquê a questão das 48 h para os Açores, se eles não se adequam à nossa realidade? É porque é bastante improvável os Açores terem temperaturas frias por mais de 48 h. Penso que os avisos deveriam ser melhor actualizados em função das condições que se vive no arquipélago.
> 
> Claro, só que no caso do Grupo Oriental eles sempre pecam por defeito e não por excesso, por outras palavras, só emitem alguma coisa para este grupo depois da tempestade passar, e ontem foi só mais um entre tantos outros exemplos.
> 
> Depois de ter chovido forte é que se lembraram de lançar um aviso amarelo, ah e tal...



Não vejo nenhum motivo para os Açores estarem sob aviso amarelo por causa do frio. No Algarve, em Aljezur durante o Inverno ocorre inversão térmica com temperaturas negativas de -2ºC isso corresponde a um aviso vermelho no Algarve em relação ao frio e nem amarelo temos. Sendo vales ou serras não reflecte o geral do Algarve e logo o IPMA não emite nenhum aviso. Havia de ser lindo, cada vez que fizesse frio em Aljezur, o Algarve estar sob aviso, passava o Inverno quase todo assim.  Se em Ponta Delgada a temperatura mínima não foi abaixo dos 8ºC em 2 noites consecutivas não existe nenhum aviso amarelo, não vejo nenhum drama nisso.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2014 às 15:17)

David sf disse:


> Concordo que a disposição geográfica é disparatada. A divisão não deveria ser estritamente administrativa, deveria ser mais relacionada com os aspectos geomorfológicos do território.




Exactamente, e como todos nós sabemos a orografia tem uma influencia brutal nas temperaturas...embora isso seja ignorado,erro crasso.

Por exemplo, caso os avisos fossem por concelho, o concelho de Mafra que conheço relativamente bem, estaria no inverno varias vezes em aviso Amarelo/Laranja, partindo do principio que estariam reunidas as condições favoráveis a ocorrência de inversão térmica em vales e várzeas,claro.


Segundo alguns familiares, existem localidades desse concelho situadas em fundos de vale em que as pessoas passam mal por causa do frio, inclusive agricultores, que simplesmente deixaram de cultivar, pois as inversões que por lá ocorrem proporcionam a formação brutal de geada, queimando tudo, como por exemplo limoais. 

Já agora acho curioso o IPMA falar muitas vezes na formação de geada no interior no país...
Os meus tios que moram num vale a 5 kms do mar já vao com 32 dias de geada neste Outono/Inverno, conforme aparece na minha assinatura.


----------



## Azor (12 Jan 2014 às 15:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não vejo nenhum motivo para os Açores estarem sob aviso amarelo por causa do frio. No Algarve, em Aljezur durante o Inverno ocorre inversão térmica com temperaturas negativas de -2ºC isso corresponde a um aviso vermelho no Algarve em relação ao frio e nem amarelo temos. Sendo vales ou serras não reflecte o geral do Algarve e logo o IPMA não emite nenhum aviso. Havia de ser lindo, cada vez que fizesse frio em Aljezur, o Algarve estar sob aviso, passava o Inverno quase todo assim.  Se em Ponta Delgada a temperatura mínima não foi abaixo dos 8ºC em 2 noites consecutivas não existe nenhum aviso amarelo, não vejo nenhum drama nisso.



Pois claro!

Não pode haver mesmo drama se 8 º C de mínima nos Açores não correspondem aos 8 º C de mínima do Continente. Se o Algarvio quiser experimentar, está à vontade para constatar e sentir por si mesmo. Basta vir aos Açores para perceber que as temperaturas quer sejam frias ou quentes, não correspondem à realidade. Há sempre a sensação de serem mais altas ou mais baixas em função da temperatura real. 

As realidades são muito distintas, e como tal, penso a meu ver, que os critérios de avisos que são dados para os Açores não batem certo com a realidade que se vive no arquipélago. 

Pelo continente até consigo fazer um esforço para perceber. É muito mais fácil o território continental ser atingido por ondas de frio ou calor por mais de 48 h do que os Açores, logo os avisos em relação às temperaturas para os Açores, deveriam estar válidos no mínimo por 12 horas. 
Pensei que em grande parte, os avisos serviam para alertar o antes de qualquer de qualquer eventualidade! Pelos vistos enganei-me


----------



## David sf (12 Jan 2014 às 15:30)

Azor disse:


> Pensei que em grande parte, os avisos serviam para alertar o antes de qualquer de qualquer eventualidade! Pelos vistos enganei-me



Quais são os danos que podem provocar 12 horas com temperaturas entre os 5ºC e os 8ºC?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2014 às 15:44)

Pelo que vejo há sempre explicações para o "disparate"!

Percebi agora que o IPMA emite avisos para fenómenos outdoor mas tendo em conta o indoor, ou seja para dentro das nossas casas! O fenómeno atmosférico (base de trabalho) não interessa nada!  Confusos? Eu também!
Não concordo em absoluto com essa explicação David, aliás não faz sentido!

Quanto a essa questão de Aljezur, se só fosse esse... Chaves pode gelar ou arder que se Vila Real não cumprir os tais critérios definidos para sí própria (cidade) nada acontece! Dizer que não há motivos para emitir os avisos como diz o Algarvio não me parece correcto, nem Aljezur passaria todo o Inverno com avisos! O urgente aqui é reformar esse sistema que é obsoleto e não traduz a realidade, bons exemplos não faltam, a meu ver falta é vontade de trabalhar! Tenho dito!
Espero sinceramente que isto seja visto lá pos lados do Aeroporto, já são anos a bater na mesma tecla, mail´s, questionários... e nada se vê... já é hora de deixar essa visão administrativa da meteorologia e fazer previsões sérias.

Reafirmo trata-se de uma opinião pessoal e já tudo fiz o que está ao alcance de um cidadão comum para tentar que isto se altere, sempre sem resultados, coisa que lamento pois gostaria de ver como todos aqui um IPMA de referência e rigor, coisa que actualmente não é.


----------



## Azor (12 Jan 2014 às 15:47)

David sf disse:


> Quais são os danos que podem provocar 12 horas com temperaturas entre os 5ºC e os 8ºC?



Então segundo esse pressuposto, os avisos são apenas válidos para as zonas mais baixas onde vive a maior parte da população? 
Fazemos a experiência de subir a serra num dia frio, com 8 º C de mínima a cotas baixas, e a 5 º C na serra que rapidamente chegaremos a uma conclusão diferente. Experimente estar 12 h na serra que verá quais os danos que daí poderão advir.

Mas já sei o que me vai dizer. Vai dizer que é irrelevante lançar avisos só para os sem abrigos, ou então só para os curiosos que subam a serra. 

Então porque razão a Madeira e o Continente lançam avisos ao nível da temperatura para as serras quando sabemos que lá não vive ninguém?  Na minha opinião, um aviso é um aviso, e como tal, deve ser tomado em conta se se justificar.

Com as temperaturas baixas previstas de ontem, (associadas ao baixo Windchill) penso que não seria necessário chegar até às 48 h para alguém entrar em hipotermia caso não estivesse devidamente agasalhado.

Eu só por ter estado 4 h uma vez na Serra à espera de ver neve, fiquei com as mãos e o nariz "queimados", devido à exposição prolongada ao frio, mesmo usando luvas, cachecol e gorro, sem falar da redução da mobilidade para conduzir ou me movimentar.

Mas se acham que isso não é merecedor de nenhum aviso, então fico-me por aqui.


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2014 às 16:00)

Azor disse:


> Então porque razão a Madeira e o Continente lançam avisos ao nível da temperatura para as serras quando sabemos que lá não vive ninguém?  Na minha opinião, um aviso é um aviso, e como tal, deve ser tomado em conta se se justificar.




Penso que no Continente isso nunca foi feito, até por limitação do problema dos avisos por Distrito...


----------



## Azor (12 Jan 2014 às 16:19)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2014*



SpiderVV disse:


> Não me admirava que fosse "pressão" cá do Continente para meterem as previsões de X forma no site.



Como assim "pressão"?

Sempre pensei que eles fossem "autónomos" no que respeita ao caso dos Açores...


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2014 às 16:38)

Azor disse:


> Então porque razão a Madeira e o Continente lançam avisos ao nível da temperatura para as serras quando sabemos que lá não vive ninguém?  Na minha opinião, um aviso é um aviso, e como tal, deve ser tomado em conta se se justificar.



Estás totalmente errado, Azor.

Quando é que onde é que foram lançados avisos de temperaturas para as serras?

Montalegre, no distrito de Vila Real, é uma vila a 1000m de altitude. No entanto, os avisos de temperatura lançados para Vila Real dizem respeito à capital de distrito e não às demais regiões.
Chaves, no mesmo distrito e no mês passado, teve uma sequência de 3 ou 4 dias em que o sincelo cobriu toda a cidade. Foram registadas temperaturas negativas ou próximas de zero, durante mais de 72h. Chaves fica num vale. Nem sequer é na serra. Alguém viu algum aviso de frio? Pois...

Nas Penhas da Saúde, 1500m de altitude, vivem lá pessoas. Distrito de Castelo Branco. Se fosse como dizes, o distrito estaria sempre em aviso amarelo/laranja. E isso não acontece, porque a base para o alerta são os dados de Castelo Branco.

O mesmo acontece em todos os outros distritos.

Inclusivé na Madeira. Temperaturas de 5ºC são extremamente frequentes nas regiões montanhosas da Madeira >1300m. E temperaturas negativas também.


----------



## Azor (12 Jan 2014 às 17:21)

AnDré disse:


> Estás totalmente errado, Azor.
> 
> Quando é que onde é que foram lançados avisos de temperaturas para as serras?
> 
> ...


Totalmente penso que não. Parcialmente errado talvez sim. Não sou licenciado em Meteorologia, mas ainda sei ler os avisos. O que se passa aí é que o que se passa mais ou menos aqui.

Em relação aos avisos emitidos para as Serras do Continente assumo francamente que foi erro da minha parte.  É o que faz às vezes andar a ver Portugal quase sempre pintado às cores, daí concordar em parte naquilo que o David disse, que talvez no Continente eles possam pecar em parte por excesso, e não por defeito, se bem que também já vi avisos aí que nem deveriam ser avisos, (dependendo das zonas em questão) mas pronto, até aí tudo bem, porque toda a gente erra, mas penso que quando se trabalha em meteorologia deve-se tentar evitar ao máximo esses pequenos erros. 
Um aviso deve ser sempre muito bem ponderado e responsável quando for lançado, e por aqui já vimos eles pecarem dezenas de vezes, tanto por excesso como por defeito, mas no meu caso, mais por defeito, como é óbvio, se não não estaria aqui a criticar porque ainda sei ler e interpretar os mesmos critérios. 


AnDré disse:


> Inclusivé na Madeira. Temperaturas de 5ºC são extremamente frequentes nas regiões montanhosas da Madeira >1300m. E temperaturas negativas também.


Desculpa mas aí já não posso concordar. O que importa ser frequente se não vive lá ninguém? A Madeira a esse nível está mais bem preparada que os Açores. As serras dos Açores (à excepção do Pico) são mais baixas que a Madeira, e no entanto, tal como na Madeira, é também bastante frequente atingirem-se os 5 ou menos graus abaixo de zero no Inverno, e no entanto não há sequer nenhum aviso por parte do IPMA para as zonas montanhosas dos Açores, quer seja ao nível da temperatura, quer seja para o vento ou precipitação. 
Além do facto que deveriam especificar melhor os alertas por ilhas ou por localidades tal como fazem na Madeira. Mas não, aqui vai tudo de arrasto à laia de paposeco. É uma alegria, e depois dá no que dá. Basta verem as críticas da população na página da própria Delegação Regional e Protecção Civil.

Ademais, tal como na Madeira, nas serras dos Açores também não habitam lá ninguém, porque são zonas mais inóspitas (à excepção de um ou outro pequeno povoado) e dos pastores que obviamente durante o dia se deslocam a essas mesmas altitudes para mudar o gado, para a prática do pastoreio. Será que eles também não teriam o mesmo direito de estarem sobre alerta tal como os restantes das vilas e cidades, uma vez que a sua vida depende da pastorícia? É que eu já nem falo dos turistas que vão às serras ver as lagoas e as caldeiras, mas sim apenas das poucas pessoas que lá trabalham, mas nem mesmo por isso, existe algum aviso emitido nesta vertente, daí a minha crítica aqui neste tópico em relação a este aspecto.
O que eu acho, é que um aviso é um aviso, e como tal deve ser sempre tomado a sério. Que importam as 48 h se podemos vir a ter sérias consequências com a exposição ao frio por menos? Eu próprio já tive. A realidade dos Açores é outra, tal como a realidade das Penhas Douradas e de Montalegre o são. 
Isso é tudo muito fácil de entender se quisermos fazer um esforço, ora vejamos: os sinais do tempo dão possíveis tempos, certo? Logo, um alerta seja qual for, serve para alertar. Ora, se me doí a garganta é porque é um alerta a gripe ou outras doenças mais graves, ou seja é um alerta a ter de providenciar acções! Mas pronto, o IPMA é quem sabe sempre tudo e o que faz é que é o mais correcto e temos de saber levar à regra. Espero é que o IPMA também saiba entender as críticas da população de uma forma mais construtiva, porque só ficaria a beneficiar mais com isso.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2014 às 17:35)

Concordo plenamente com o André... A conclusão é simples, este sistema não é eficaz e é urgente alterá-lo.


----------



## David sf (12 Jan 2014 às 23:07)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Pelo que vejo há sempre explicações para o "disparate"!
> 
> Percebi agora que o IPMA emite avisos para fenómenos outdoor mas tendo em conta o indoor, ou seja para dentro das nossas casas! O fenómeno atmosférico (base de trabalho) não interessa nada!  Confusos? Eu também!
> Não concordo em absoluto com essa explicação David, aliás não faz sentido!



Vejamos então o que fazem os ingleses (http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/coldweatheralert/print.html):



> Threshold Values
> 
> There are two different thresholds for the Cold Weather Alert service. Only one of the thresholds needs to be breached for a warning to be issued.
> 
> ...



Até acho mais correcto lançar o aviso por temperaturas médias do que por temperaturas mínimas. Mas as 48 horas estão lá. A razão é a temperatura interior das habitações, o único motivo para se lançar um alerta por frio à população em geral (salvaguardando a situação dos sem abrigo).

A diferença entre um aviso de chuva ou de neve para um aviso de frio é que ninguém é apanhado de surpresa nem fica "retido" em qualquer sítio devido ao frio. Se vem uma inundação repentina pode apanhar alguém de surpresa. Uma tempestade marítima pode apanhar barcos longe de terra firme. Se alguém tiver frio, volta para casa, mete-se dentro do carro, só se for demente se deixa chegar a um estado hipotérmico.



Azor disse:


> Eu só por ter estado 4 h uma vez na Serra à espera de ver neve, fiquei com as mãos e o nariz "queimados", devido à exposição prolongada ao frio, mesmo usando luvas, cachecol e gorro, sem falar da redução da mobilidade para conduzir ou me movimentar.



Porque quiseste. Tu até sabias que ia estar frio, não precisavas de aviso. Se começasses a sentir-te mal metias-te no carro e voltavas para casa.


----------



## Azor (12 Jan 2014 às 23:29)

David sf disse:


> Porque quiseste. Tu até sabias que ia estar frio, não precisavas de aviso. Se começasses a sentir-te mal metias-te no carro e voltavas para casa.



Certo David. Então amanhã sabemos que vai fazer vento forte, mas não é preciso aviso. Para quê se só basta seguirmos os conselhos da Protecção Civil e ficarmos todos retidos em casa com as portas e as janelas fechadas?

Só um louco ia querer sair de casa de carro ou a pé no meio de tanta ventania.

Enfim, vamos bater sempre ao mesmo. Mas obrigada pela explicação à mesma. Foi certamente bastante elucidativa ...


----------



## David sf (12 Jan 2014 às 23:31)

Azor disse:


> Certo David. Então amanhã sabemos que vai fazer vento forte, mas não é preciso aviso. Para quê se só basta seguirmos os conselhos da Protecção Civil e ficarmos todos retidos em casa com as portas e as janelas fechadas?



Não é a mesma coisa. Estamos a discutir o por quê da duração de 48 horas no aviso de temperaturas. 
Meia hora de frio não causa estragos. Uma rajada de vento mais forte pode provocar estragos avultados.


----------



## Afgdr (12 Jan 2014 às 23:40)

Realço mais uma vez que o IPMA do Continente não respeita esse critério das 48h... Basta confirmar isto reparando nos avisos de calor lançados para o Continente e para o arquipélago da Madeira no Verão passado. 

Alguns avisos de calor nem duravam 24 horas.

Não deveria o IPMA, incluindo aqui a Delegação Regional dos Açores, utilizar os mesmos critérios relativamente a avisos de frio e de calor?

Se a temperatura mínima rondasse os 0ºC durante 24 horas nos Açores, não seria uma situação de risco? Faz-me confusão estes avisos.


----------



## Azor (12 Jan 2014 às 23:43)

David sf disse:


> Não é a mesma coisa. Estamos a discutir o por quê da duração de 48 horas no aviso de temperaturas.
> Meia hora de frio não causa estragos. Uma rajada de vento mais forte pode provocar estragos avultados.



Claro, mas o problema é que não foi só meia hora de frio. 

Ainda se fosse até compreendia. 

Mas pronto, isto são só críticas e dúvidas da minha parte, até porque temos mais é que nos sujeitar ao que temos, que remédio...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Jan 2014 às 09:45)

David sf disse:


> Vejamos então o que fazem os ingleses (http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/coldweatheralert/print.html):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado David pelos teus esclarecimentos.
Não quer dizer que concorde mas afinal sou um leigo na matéria.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2014 às 19:18)

Entretanto, uma novidade.

*COMUNICADOS DE PREVISÃO METEOROLÓGICA PARA A NAVEGAÇÃO MARÍTIMA*

A partir de hoje, terça-feira, 14 de janeiro de 2014, são divulgados diariamente os comunicados específicos de previsão meteorológica e avisos para a navegação marítima, nas áreas de mar de responsabilidade nacional (Portugal Continental, Açores e Madeira), inseridas maioritariamente na METAREA II (figura 1), conforme as normas definidas pelo Global Maritime Distress and Safety System (GMDSS).







Os Comunicados são denominados em função da cobertura das áreas de mar:

Comunicados até às 20 milhas da costa portuguesa (informação transmitida em português, também por VHF): Portugal Continental, Açores e Madeira;

Comunicados em Alto mar, cobrem as áreas definidas na figura 1 (informação também transmitida em português e inglês em VHF e por meio do navigational telex system - sistema NAVTEX).

*2014-01-14 (IPMA)*

Fonte:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/newsdetail.html?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/boletins.mar.html


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jan 2014 às 19:50)

O IPMA parece estar a direcionar todo o seu orçamento para infraestruturas que já têm e não parecem querer saber da meteorologia. Enfim.
Não que não seja uma boa novidade para, por exemplo, pescadores, mas até agora é o que parece.


----------



## Skizzo (17 Jan 2014 às 15:46)

Não há uma única estação a funcionar nos distritos do Porto e Braga. Mais que lamentável.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jan 2014 às 16:28)

A EMA de Portalegre não funciona desde dia 1. Nem uma synop, seja ela completa ou incompleta (por exemplo só dar vento ou valores de insolação), dá mesmo a parecer que foi lay-off de EMA's.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2014 às 16:30)

SpiderVV disse:


> A EMA de Portalegre não funciona desde dia 1. Nem uma synop, seja ela completa ou incompleta (por exemplo só dar vento ou valores de insolação), dá mesmo a parecer que foi lay-off de EMA's.



A de Setúbal idem não está a dar nada a semanas!!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2014 às 01:01)

Nesse ponto de falhas de estações tenho também a dizer que estação meteorológica do Caramulo deve ter sido apagada do mapa do IPMA... Há muito tempo que não aparece, talvez há meses.


----------



## CptRena (27 Jan 2014 às 18:03)

Ai que bonito, agora tem link para o shakemap 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismologia/


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Jan 2014 às 21:34)

*MeteoGalicia* a inovar no sistema de avisos:

http://www.meteogalicia.es/web/adversos/adversosIndex.action

Está excelente! *IPMA = BURRADA ADMINISTRATIVA*



Com um pouco de trabalho era possível fazer o mesmo em Portugal!

http://www.meteogalicia.es/datosred/infoweb/meteo/docs/adversos/DefinicionZonasAdversos_gl.pdf

Custava assim tanto?


----------



## Agreste (27 Jan 2014 às 21:54)

Um sistema de avisos mais fino onde metem os municipios ligados a sistemas montanhosos ou vales e zonas baixas ligadas ao gelo e formação de geada. Acho um exagero a galiza ter 4 zonas costeiras quando só tem 2. 

O que se podia acrescentar seriam comentários onde se descreve a dinâmica atmosférica do tipo:

«(...) Unha nova borrasca pasará preto de Galicia (...)»

Muitos não perceberiam mas era um léxico que entrava aos poucos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Jan 2014 às 22:00)

Agreste disse:


> Um sistema de avisos mais fino onde metem os municipios ligados a sistemas montanhosos ou vales e zonas baixas ligadas ao gelo e formação de geada. Acho um exagero a galiza ter 4 zonas costeiras quando só tem 2.
> 
> O que se podia acrescentar seriam comentários onde se descreve a dinâmica atmosférica do tipo:
> 
> ...



Para mim faz todo o sentido as 4 zonas... Rias Baixas é muito diferente das Rias Altas, na zona norte faz todo o sentido separar a Mariña Lucence da zona de Ortigueira / A Coruña!

Reparem que agora já há também horário de vigor dos avisos... fantástico!


----------



## Agreste (27 Jan 2014 às 22:15)

Se a galiza for batida a sudoeste ou oeste como acontece em 90% das vezes não há nenhuma diferença em toda a costa oeste. Tens talvez menos mar em Mondoñedo. Acho um exagero.


----------



## Kispo (27 Jan 2014 às 23:27)

tenho notado que o site do IPMA tem estado lentíssimo desde há uns dias para cá. Também notaram o mesmo?


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jan 2014 às 00:03)

Sim, e dá a sensação que anderam a mudar alguns endereços. O novo site era para ter sido em Janeiro... Pois.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2014 às 00:22)

Flaviense21 disse:


> *MeteoGalicia* a inovar no sistema de avisos:
> 
> http://www.meteogalicia.es/web/adversos/adversosIndex.action
> 
> ...



Estava à espera de uma coisa realmente inovadora. Mas fiquei desiludido.

Em termos de área, a Galiza (29,6 mil Km2) é semelhante ao conjunto: Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Vila Real, Bragança, Viseu e Guarda (31,6 mil Km2).

Toda a Galiza está em aviso amarelo devido ao vento forte, previsto entre as 9h e as 18h.
Em Portugal e nesses distritos, o aviso não se encontra em todos os distritos - há portanto uma diferenciação.

Em termos de neve, o IPMA, bem ou mal, faz distinção de horários e de intensidade de neve (pela cor dos avisos e cotas).








O meteogalicia pões as montanhas de Ourense, sul de Ourense e montanhas de Lugo a amarelo. 
A divisão não é por distritos, mas por municípios, o que se torna incoerente quando olhamos para o concelho a norte de Castro Laboreiro, esmagadoramente acima dos 800m de altitude, e o vemos sem aviso. Já para não falar dos municípios fronteiriços entre a Galiza e Ourense, que chegam a superar os 1000m de altitude.

Valderrodas e Sul de Lugo não têm qualquer município em aviso de neve. Mas têm concelhos com serras que chegam a ultrapassar os 1400m de altitude.


----------



## 1337 (28 Jan 2014 às 00:48)

Entretanto continuam grande parte das EMAS desaparecidas do mapa sem nenhuma explicação, e mesmo que queiramos saber, aquele instituto( que nem o nome merece ser dito), nunca responde ás mensagens que mandamos. É triste, mas é os incompetentes que temos.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2014 às 00:52)

Já nem consulto os dados da rede do IPMA...pois as estações que mais me interessavam estão todas off... e a mais "recente" foi a de Aljezur...enfim a miséria continua...mal por mal prefiro consultar as estações do WU.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2014 às 00:52)

1337 disse:


> Entretanto continuam grande parte das EMAS desaparecidas do mapa sem nenhuma explicação, e mesmo que queiramos saber, aquele instituto( que nem o nome merece ser dito), nunca responde ás mensagens que mandamos. É triste, mas é os incompetentes que temos.



Eu sei que é triste, mas mais triste fiquei quando soube, recentemente, que a EMA da Amareleja - há tanto tempo off - foi vandalizada ao tiro! Alguém se lembrou de fazer tiro ao alvo, aos instrumentos da estação.

Têm sido também roubados, painéis solares que alimentam as estações.


----------



## CptRena (28 Jan 2014 às 02:42)

Isto a gente fala, fala, tudo bem, porque estamos às escuras. Mas não é assim tão simples. 

Aconselho a darem uma vista de olhos no plano de actividades de 2013 do IPMA. Até eles se queixam.



> • Caracterização do ambiente interno
> Os recursos disponíveis no instituto, para a prossecução da missão que lhe é atribuida, são escassos.
> 
> Esta situação é particularmente importante no que diz respeito às funções relacionadas com a
> ...


 http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/institucionais/plano_actividades_ipma_2013.pdf


Os OE falam por si (sempre a cortar):

 http://www.dgo.pt/politicaorcamenta...ta do Orçamento/Documentos do OE/Rel-2013.pdf  *IV.10.2.*

 http://www.dgo.pt/politicaorcamenta...ta do Orçamento/Documentos do OE/Rel-2014.pdf  *IV.12.2.*

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Infelizmente as estações estão a dar o berro, literalmente. Já são muitos anos a bombar, e a electrónica não dura para sempre. Além disso poderá haver obsolescência programada  A de Aveiro parece que também já se juntou à festa. 
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Epa a sério André, que falta de civismo desses grunhos. Não tem mais nada que fazer ao chumbo (€€€) e ao tempo. Podiam ao menos virar a arma 180° antes de disparar. Que porra!
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Já agora, ando a pesquisar dentro do ipma.pt e encontrei isto. Para quem interesse:

 http://www.ipma.pt/pt/investigacao/bolsas/


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jan 2014 às 18:14)

Pois, eu já tinha explorado isso uma vez e vi o cenário triste que o IPMA passa, por isso sou um pouco mais brando nalgumas coisas. Eles inclusive tinham um relatório em que a comunidade científica se queixava do rigor do IPMA.

Esse documento tem coisas muito interessantes para quem quiser saber os futuros objectivos do IPMA. Mas acontecerem...


----------



## 1337 (28 Jan 2014 às 19:49)

De qualquer forma não serve de desculpas, pelo menos para mim não. A vizinha espanha também está em crise, se calhar pior que a nossa, e comparem as estações que eles têm e comparem as nossas. E no caso de alguma deixar de funcionar eles grande parte das vezes avisam o público.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2014 às 20:24)

1337 disse:


> De qualquer forma não serve de desculpas, pelo menos para mim não. A vizinha espanha também está em crise, se calhar pior que a nossa, e comparem as estações que eles têm e comparem as nossas.



As verbas em Portugal destinadas à meteorologia devem ser bem menores que as Espanholas. Bem mesmo...
Dá para os ordenados (poucos) e pouco mais. Daí a fusão de organismos. 

Terei sido o único a receber um e-mail do IPMA sobre um inquérito de: _compra e o consumo de pescado_? Ainda me faz confusão esta fusão.



1337 disse:


> E no caso de alguma deixar de funcionar eles grande parte das vezes avisam o público.



Nisso eu concordo! Talvez se houvesse uma transparência nesse sentido, talvez as pessoas ganhassem vergonha.
Algo do género: No dia X a EMA Y foi vandalizada, roubada, etc! Devia ser algo posto a público.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Jan 2014 às 20:32)

A mim faz-me é uma confusão a climatologia e a meteorologia, estar no mesmo barco do que as pescas !
Qualquer dia ainda começa a chover peixes na ..... Assembleia da Republica !


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jan 2014 às 20:46)

AnDré disse:


> Terei sido o único a receber um e-mail do IPMA sobre um inquérito de: _compra e o consumo de pescado_? Ainda me faz confusão esta fusão.



Não, até o publicaram no site. Esta fusão também me faz uma confusão imensa, um instituto que já por si não tinha muitas verbas simplesmente para a meteorologia, foram-no fundir num instituto com verbas ainda insuficientes mas que precisa de gerir mais uma modalidade! Isto faz também com que se afastem imensod a meteorologia e não haja uma gestão equilibrada dos recursos. É uma fusão literalmente parva, dizendo mesmo assim.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2014 às 20:48)

AnDré disse:


> Terei sido o único a receber um e-mail do IPMA sobre um inquérito de: _compra e o consumo de pescado_? Ainda me faz confusão esta fusão.



Desconhecia tal coisa. 

Era preferível o Instituto hidrográfico alargar as suas valências e pronto, não se fazia esta fusão estapafúrdia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jan 2014 às 22:46)

O site do IPMA até devia englobar as previsões das marés e a informação das bóias. Isso sim, tinhamos um site 5 estrelas. Não era preciso, ir a 3 sites para obter essa informação, uma está aqui, outra ali e outra acolá.

A junção do IM com o IPIMAR não é estranha, até tem as suas vantagens, quer para a população no geral quer para o pessoal das pescas.

Sou duma terra virada para o mar e não vejo nada de estranho nisso. 

Até hoje sempre responderam-me a e-mails e sempre responderam às minhas dúvidas, em relação às falhas nas estações meteorológicas do IPMA estão relacionadas com a falta de manutenção e dificuldades ao nível das telecomunicações com o envio de dados entre as estações e o servidor do IPMA. O IPMA bem esforça-se para que a PT resolva o problema mas cada vez a situação está pior, o IPMA está a ponderar mudar de operador para que o serviço seja prestado em condições, sei de fonte segura que já houve algumas reuniões com a ZON a ver se chegam a um entendimento.

Mas todos nós sabemos que a PT tem um poder político enorme e tenho muitas dúvidas que uma entidade pública consiga mudar para outro operador.


----------



## Agreste (29 Jan 2014 às 00:35)

Falta de manutenção? 

Já não são 2 nem 3 as pessoas a perguntar pela estação de Aljezur.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Jan 2014 às 02:31)

Agreste disse:


> Falta de manutenção?
> 
> Já não são 2 nem 3 as pessoas a perguntar pela estação de Aljezur.



Aljezur, Foia, Portimão, Vila Real de Santo António, Castro Marim, Alcoutim(Martim Longo) e pelos vistos a de Sagres começa agora também com apagões!!

Ou seja o Algarve está apagado praticamente!! 

vai-se lá compreender isto...


----------



## CptRena (29 Jan 2014 às 02:56)

]ToRnAdO[;411513 disse:
			
		

> Aljezur, Foia, Portimão, Vila Real de Santo António, Castro Marim, Alcoutim(Martim Longo) e pelos vistos a de Sagres começa agora também com apagões!!
> 
> Ou seja o Algarve está apagado praticamente!!
> 
> vai-se lá compreender isto...



Infelizmente as EMAs estão a avariar mesmo, segundo o que me foi dito por parte do IPMA. É estranho. A de Aveiro parece aparentemente funcional no painel do datalogger, mas não há dados T,HR,V, online. E a precipitação, a única que aparece, é sempre 0mm também. Eu pensei que fosse lá problema na central, mas disseram-me que são as Milos 500 (Vaisala) que estão a pifar, noutros sítios (e.g. Bencanta, Coimbra) são os instrumentos que avariaram.
E as verbas para comprar novas não caem do céu. Portanto temos que ter alguma paciência enquanto as verbas vão para comprar carros novos para os meninos do governo todos os anos. Sim, porque para quê mudar o óleo ou fazer outra manutenção qualquer quando se pode comprar um popó novo com o dinheiro do pobre. É uma miséria sermos desgovernados por estes boys a mando da banca.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jan 2014 às 07:59)

Não culpo o IPMA mesmo para ser honesto... Depois de ler o seu relatório e contas menos os culpo ainda. Neste preciso momento o site está completamente em baixo.

Edit: E quando dá, dá a sua página inicial como inexistente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jan 2014 às 11:28)

]ToRnAdO[;411513 disse:
			
		

> Aljezur, Foia, Portimão, Vila Real de Santo António, Castro Marim, Alcoutim(Martim Longo) e pelos vistos a de Sagres começa agora também com apagões!!
> 
> Ou seja o Algarve está apagado praticamente!!
> 
> vai-se lá compreender isto...



A de Sagres desde de Dezembro que está off, já não é de agora.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jan 2014 às 11:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não culpo o IPMA mesmo para ser honesto... Depois de ler o seu relatório e contas menos os culpo ainda. Neste preciso momento o site está completamente em baixo.
> 
> Edit: E quando dá, dá a sua página inicial como inexistente.



Não tens encontrado o site muito mais lento ultimamente ou é apenas a minha NET ....
É o IPMA e o Facebook com ligações "picantes" mas que não passam de links para vírus !


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jan 2014 às 11:39)

Aurélio disse:


> Não tens encontrado o site muito mais lento ultimamente ou é apenas a minha NET ....
> É o IPMA e o Facebook com ligações "picantes" mas que não passam de links para vírus !



Tem estado lento sim. Alguma manutenção.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Jan 2014 às 11:41)

Aurélio disse:


> Não tens encontrado o site muito mais lento ultimamente ou é apenas a minha NET ....
> É o IPMA e o Facebook com ligações "picantes" mas que não passam de links para vírus !



Por aqui o site também tem andado muito mais lento, demora uma eternidade para abrir a página das imagens de radar, e tudo o que é _flash_ demora também bastante tempo..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2014 às 11:53)

Boas ,por aqui também anda muito lento ...já alguns dias ,tenho dois PC e a tragédia é igual...é preciso quase dar há manivela para abrir uma página  ,é o que temos .


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jan 2014 às 14:17)

O sistema do site é baseado em Java, e ainda tem as applets Flash por cima. Se tiveram que desligar servidores muito provavelmente os processadores estão a funcionar ao máximo, já que Java para uma plataforma de site é extremamente pesado.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jan 2014 às 15:21)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/stream/

Novo produto para o mar, correntes marítimas. Não só de destaque o modelo mas também o estilo dos loops agora, um pouco mais moderno que o resto do site


----------



## Agreste (2 Fev 2014 às 22:12)

A minha crítica: o IPMA não assinalar os 60 anos passados sobre a queda de neve ao nível do mar no Algarve.


----------



## fablept (5 Fev 2014 às 21:32)

Boas.

Alguem sabe se o acesso ao Moodle do IPMA é apenas para uso "interno do IPMA"?

Tem lá umas disciplinas que tinha gosto em dar uma vista de olhos


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Fev 2014 às 21:42)

Sim, há várias referências a meteorologistas e a links internos do IPMA lá. Só uma das disciplinas está aberta e é a de Modelos Conceptuais Frontais.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Fev 2014 às 21:51)

Onde podemos aceder a isso?


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Fev 2014 às 21:55)

http://elearning.ipma.pt/course/view.php?id=22

Depois entrar como visitante. Ou vêm este post e bloqueiam aquilo porque se esqueceram mas já há meses que assim está 

E uma achega, correndo o Moodle em PHP e o CMS do IPMA em Java, nota-se logo a diferença no tempo que as páginas demoram a carregar...


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 03:31)

Acho que hoje o site do IPMA vai dar o berro, está difícil aceder por vezes ao radar a todas as partes do site


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2014 às 03:31)

O IPMA tem estado lento nos últimos dias no geral. A ver como é amanhã.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2014 às 10:01)

Para quem possui um telemóvel ou tablet com Android, aconselho a instalar esta app: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=es.udc.jporta.android.weatherradar&hl=pt-PT. 

Possui imagens de radar e de satélite do IPMA, MeteoGalicia e AEMET sempre actualizadas (quando o site está), eu instalei e gostei


----------



## jPdF (9 Fev 2014 às 14:54)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Para quem possui um telemóvel ou tablet com Android, aconselho a instalar esta app



Pessoalmente prefiro o smart Weather que inclui imagens de satélite, descargas eléctricas e previsões dos principais modelos. 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2014 às 18:17)

jPdF disse:


> Pessoalmente prefiro o smart Weather que inclui imagens de satélite, descargas eléctricas e previsões dos principais modelos.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:



Esse também parece ser bom, mas penso que não tem a opção de visualizar as imagens anteriores, e numa questão de nowcasting é importante ter uma animação disponível para se prever quais as zonas tingidas por uma certa célula/linha de instabilidade


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Fev 2014 às 18:26)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Esse também parece ser bom, mas penso que não tem a opção de visualizar as imagens anteriores, e numa questão de nowcasting é importante ter uma animação disponível para se prever quais as zonas tingidas por uma certa célula/linha de instabilidade



Dá para visualizar as anteriores sim 
Alias, é dos mesmos criadores da "chove" mas mais recente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2014 às 18:34)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Dá para visualizar as anteriores sim
> Alias, é dos mesmos criadores da "chove" mas mais recente.



Ainda não tinha reparado na timeline no fundo da página, my bad!

Mas por vezes demora imenso tempo a abrir as imagens..


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 19:03)

Agora a página do IPMA foi-se, aparece tudo aos pedaços.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Fev 2014 às 19:04)

Ipma down!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2014 às 19:25)

IPMA de volta ao normal, resta saber por quanto tempo.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Fev 2014 às 20:27)

No meu computador o ipma não funciona e no vosso?


----------



## CptRena (9 Fev 2014 às 20:31)

Site do IPMA em dias como hoje é para esquecer


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2014 às 20:34)

CptRena disse:


> Site do IPMA em dias como hoje é para esquecer




Sim, é para esquecer, aqui nem abre, mostra isto:








Isto em qualquer browser que use..


----------



## CptRena (9 Fev 2014 às 21:15)

Snifa disse:


> Sim, é para esquecer, aqui nem abre, mostra isto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se abrires o URI principal http://www.ipma.pt/ levas com o safe mode. Se abrires usando um link directo, levas com um 404 porque eles não tem o redirecionamento feito de forma a mostrar o safe mode, qualquer que seja o request (e.g. http://www.ipma.pt/pt/)


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Fev 2014 às 22:39)

Isto irrita já devia de estar a funcionar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Fev 2014 às 12:25)

Uma pequena alteração no esquema da página:


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (12 Fev 2014 às 12:31)

Para combater o fraco alojamento do ipma, quem tiver Android pode utilizar a app torchlight weather para consultar todos os modelos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Fev 2014 às 13:06)

joaoantoniovaz disse:


> Para combater o fraco alojamento do ipma, quem tiver Android pode utilizar a app torchlight weather para consultar todos os modelos



Muito bom 

Não tem todos os produtos, mas tem os essenciais!


----------



## Névoa (12 Fev 2014 às 23:56)

O novo arranjo das páginas de informação é bastante irritante para quem está a visualizar o site pelo smartphone, pois as notícias que passam a ser apresentadas nestas páginas, quer se queira vê-las ou não, fazem com que a leitura da informação pretendida seja eternamente apresentada aos pulos, e assim torna-se um exercício de paciência bastante penoso tentar ler a informação que se pretende.

Ou faz-se uma versão para smartphone ou deixa-se de apresentar notícias a correr, coisa que aliás nem se usa mais na construção de webpages. Do jeito que está, está muito mau, é mesmo impossível consultar o que seja pelo smartphone.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Fev 2014 às 15:04)

Reparei agora que o IPMA emitiu um aviso amarelo de precipitação forte para esta tarde nas regiões do Litoral Norte. Deve dizer respeito ao dia de amanhã, pois para hoje não faz qualquer sentido. Mas enfim, este pessoal anda com falta de rigor.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2014 às 17:08)

Só poderia ser para amanhã... Por vezes diz-se aqui que lançam avisos muito em cima da hora, mas quando os lançam antes também há comentários, então?  (isto não é dirigido a ninguém em específico, atenção)


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Fev 2014 às 17:33)

Mas o problema é que o aviso entrava em vigor hoje às 12:00H. De qualquer forma já foi corrigido, mas quem não está a par da situação via aquilo no site e pensava, é pá, já não vou sair à rua!


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2014 às 14:06)

Muitas das EMA's do IPMA estão agora de volta, pelo menos as principais.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2014 às 14:19)

Bela noticia, é com grande gosto que vejo a EMA de Alvega a reaparecer das "_cinzas_".


----------



## mr_miglas (14 Fev 2014 às 15:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bela noticia, é com grande gosto que vejo a EMA de Alvega a reaparecer das "_cinzas_".



Portalegre e Beja também regressaram !!


----------



## actioman (14 Fev 2014 às 17:44)

Até que enfim regressou também a de Elvas!


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2014 às 21:09)

SpiderVV disse:


> Muitas das EMA's do IPMA estão agora de volta, pelo menos as principais.



Infelizmente muitas outras continuam de fora e dois distritos continuam sem uma única estação têm (Braga e Guarda).


----------



## Skizzo (14 Fev 2014 às 22:52)

Essas foram de férias permanentes lol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2014 às 10:57)

O site do IPMA...desde ontem,a partir do meio da tarde,agora sim...parece que ligaram por lá o turbo ,agora abrir está rapidisssímo depois de algumas semanas,para abrir uma página,era uma arrelia .


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2014 às 19:03)

A  estação de Alvega voltou ao activo...mas parece que está com registos estranhos, falo das máximas, demasiado altas, alguns valores estão claramente errados.


----------



## Costa (22 Fev 2014 às 12:44)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> Impressionante , a ultima vez que a cidade do Porto teve uma temperatura igual ou superior a 20º graus, foi a 11/11/2013 com uma maxima de 21º graus e foi só esse dia, antes disso foi a 27/10/2013, e por este andar olhando para os modelos nem em Março vão-se atingir essas temperaturas, o Inverno está para durar sem qualquer tipo de duvida. Março preve-se molhado e fresco, mas tudo pode mudar naturalmente.



Meu caro, porquê que não pára de inventar e se dá ao trabalho de colocar realmente dados que comprovem aquilo que atira para o ar? Porquê que nunca o vi colocar um gráfico, uma imagem, uma tabela com a fonte devidamente apontada justificando as _coisas _que afirma neste fórum, apenas vejo grandes textos, sustentados naquilo que você acha e sem qualquer base prática que o suporte.

Aqui estão os dias que o Porto ultrapassou os 20ºC desde 1 de Novembro, que *segundo o IM foram 11* (não sendo possível apurar se foram mais devido aos dias que esteve offline)

*
Novembro











Dezembro






Janeiro




*


----------



## james (22 Fev 2014 às 13:15)

y





Costa disse:


> Meu caro, porquê que não pára de inventar e se dá ao trabalho de colocar realmente dados que comprovem aquilo que atira para o ar? Porquê que nunca o vi colocar um gráfico, uma imagem, uma tabela com a fonte devidamente apontada justificando as _coisas _que afirma neste fórum, apenas vejo grandes textos, sustentados naquilo que você acha e sem qualquer base prática que o suporte.
> 
> Aqui estão os dias que o Porto ultrapassou os 20ºC desde 1 de Novembro, que *segundo o IM foram 11* (não sendo possível apurar se foram mais devido aos dias que esteve offline)
> 
> ...




11 Dias ou mais com temperaturas superiores  20 ° C desde novembro ? ? ? ? ? ! ! ! ! 

Eh pa , estamos no verao e ainda nao me apercebi . 

Ja agora , essa estacao fica debaixo de algum aquecedor ?


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2014 às 13:27)

Este topico é o mais aproriado.



Costa disse:


> Aqui estão os dias que o Porto ultrapassou os 20ºC desde 1 de Novembro, que *segundo o IM foram 11* (não sendo possível apurar se foram mais devido aos dias que esteve offline)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim é uma estação do IPMA...mas nos tempos que correm, infelizmente, não garante nada (tens o exemplo do post referente à estação de Alvega), estarão os dados corretos? Não me lembro do pessoal do Porto partilhar  registos dessa grandeza (máximas > 20ºC).


----------



## Quantum (22 Fev 2014 às 13:36)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2014*



james disse:


> y
> 
> 
> 11 Dias ou mais com temperaturas superiores  20 ° C desde novembro ? ? ? ? ? ! ! ! !
> ...



Também não confio muito nesses dados; ou ainda não foram processados ou há qualquer problema com a estação seja geográfico ou funcionamento. Mas não sei, não sou do Porto nem tenho acompanhado o clima deles com atenção. Estou só a supor, comparando com os dados do weatheronline.co.uk ou de estações no wunderground tipo esta. Segundo essa estação o último dia com temperatura maxima superior a 20 foi mesmo em Novembro.


De qualquer maneira, também não percebo qual a surpresa de ter ou não ter dias com temperaturas superiores a 20ºC desde Novembro... Por algum motivo chama-se Inverno, e por algum motivo a média da temperatura máxima só ultrapassa os 20ºC em Maio (pelas médias).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Fev 2014 às 15:14)

Esses gráficos são referentes à estação da Serra do Pilar, e tratando-se de uma RUEMA, já sabemos que, normalmente, as temperaturas máximas não são de muita fiabilidade.


----------



## Névoa (23 Fev 2014 às 02:30)

Ia comparar todos os dias com temperatura maior que 20C marcados nos gráficos com os dados do histórico do ISEP para os mesmos dias, mas não foi preciso: já desde o primeiro registo os dados do isep diferem completamente destes do IPMA, sendo que as temperaturas do isep das duas primeiras ocorrências são inferiores a 20C (menos que 17C para o dia 3 de Novembro e menos que 18C para o dia 7 de Novembro*). Não me preocupei em verificar as restantes ocorrências, dada a discrepância inicial. Tendo dito isso, também vale a pena afirmar que os dias verificados foram efectivamente quentes, embora não tendo chegado aos 20C.


_________
* A apresentação dos registos diários no site do isep deixa algo a desejar, e até agora não arranjei forma de copiar os dados de uma coluna de um referido dia e colá-los numa folha de cálculo, de forma que pudesse encontrar automaticamente máximas, mínimas, etc. Desta forma, esta verificação aqui apresentada é aproximada, para que não seja falha.


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2014 às 10:46)

Névoa disse:


> Ia comparar todos os dias com temperatura maior que 20C marcados nos gráficos com os dados do histórico do ISEP para os mesmos dias, mas não foi preciso: já desde o primeiro registo os dados do isep diferem completamente destes do IPMA, sendo que as temperaturas do isep das duas primeiras ocorrências são inferiores a 20C (menos que 17C para o dia 3 de Novembro e menos que 18C para o dia 7 de Novembro*). Não me preocupei em verificar as restantes ocorrências, dada a discrepância inicial. Tendo dito isso, também vale a pena afirmar que os dias verificados foram efectivamente quentes, embora não tendo chegado aos 20C.
> 
> 
> _________
> * A apresentação dos registos diários no site do isep deixa algo a desejar, e até agora não arranjei forma de copiar os dados de uma coluna de um referido dia e colá-los numa folha de cálculo, de forma que pudesse encontrar automaticamente máximas, mínimas, etc. Desta forma, esta verificação aqui apresentada é aproximada, para que não seja falha.




Sim, esses dados do IPMA  parecem-me algo inflacionados nas máximas, deixo aqui o registo das máximas e mínimas na minha estação para os meses de Novembro/2013, Dezembro/2013 e Janeiro/2014:
















Claro que apenas representam a minha zona que é a mais elevada e exposta da Cidade, mas dá para ter uma ideia nas diferenças que existem relativamente a essa estação do IPMA, que me parece, francamente, com valores máximos inflacionados por qualquer factor, ou até mau funcionamento da estação, então esses 25 graus registados em 13 de Novembro.... e os valores acima dos 20 graus em Dezembro...


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2014 às 15:49)

É verdade que aquela região da Serra do Pilar é mais quente que a zona onde mora no Snifa, mas não exageremos. 

Em Novembro estranhei os 25,8ºC registados por aquela estação.
Em Dezembro, os dados de temperatura foram excluídos do boletim, mas ficaram os da precipitação - um valor que aqui foi discutido por ser metade daquilo que realmente se verificou (por comparação a estações circundantes). 
Em Janeiro a estação foi excluída do boletim. 

Por isso, é melhor nos nos guiarmos por esses dados. 
Se bem que faz todo o sentido fazer chegar esses dados suspeitos ao IPMA. Assim como os da estação de Alvega.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Fev 2014 às 11:32)

Alguém me sabe dizer o que aconteceu á estação de Merelim em Braga? Como é possível uma cidade como Braga não ter através do IPMA informação meteorológica.


----------



## james (24 Fev 2014 às 14:52)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer o que aconteceu á estação de Merelim em Braga? Como é possível uma cidade como Braga não ter através do IPMA informação meteorológica.



 E a estacao de Viana do Castelo nao tem registado alguns dados .

Daqui a pouco o Minho nao tem nenhuma estacao meteorologica oficial .


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Fev 2014 às 14:56)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer o que aconteceu á estação de Merelim em Braga? Como é possível uma cidade como Braga não ter através do IPMA informação meteorológica.



O que lhe aconteceu é o que tem acontecido a muitas na rede do IPMA, a falta de manutenção, por consequência talvez humidade nos sensores, falha nas baterias, etc. A de Merelim fica a uns escassos metros da minha casa mas está num local privado, nunca a vi nem nunca contactei o IPMA mas também não o vou fazer. Desde que obtive a minha estação deixei de ficar pendente desta EMA logo perdi um pouco o interesse. Mas também no local onde está, frequentado por pessoas não sei como é que não pedem para alguém dar um vista de olhos. 

Praticamente eles não estão a querer saber da rede de estações do Norte, talvez devido à falta de verbas por causa do radar de Arouca. Mas veremos como vai ser daqui para a frente, o mais provável é que continue assim ou ainda pior.


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (24 Fev 2014 às 15:24)

Em Figueiró dos Vinhos a escola secundária tem lá uma estação que à anos que não funciona, veio um subsídio, aplicou se e deixou se estar, é uma pena.


----------



## CptRena (1 Mar 2014 às 22:46)

A EMA de Aveiro já está de volta desde a passada quarta-feira à tarde (temp., hum, vento) e quinta-feira à tarde (precipitação).


----------



## CptRena (31 Mar 2014 às 21:54)

Pronto! Temos evento  o servidor já se está a ver grego para conseguir lidar com tantos pedidos/acessos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Abr 2014 às 13:31)

> *Instituto da meteorologia vai fornecer previsões hora a hora*
> 
> No entender da ministra, os novos sistemas permitem trabalhar mais na previsão e na forma como a informação de prevenção chega aos utilizadores.
> 
> ...



http://www.ionline.pt/artigos/portu...logia-vai-fornecer-previsoes-hora-hora/pag/-1

Boas notícias! Vamos ver é quando é que disponibilizam todo este novo material ao público.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Abr 2014 às 10:50)

Nas cartas do IPMA, o modelo ECMWF tem disponível a partir de agora a análise frontal ! Muito bom.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Abr 2014 às 13:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> http://www.ionline.pt/artigos/portu...logia-vai-fornecer-previsoes-hora-hora/pag/-1
> 
> Boas notícias! Vamos ver é quando é que disponibilizam todo este novo material ao público.



Reportagem da RTP:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/90858490"]RTP 2 de abril 2014 IPMA on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## mr_miglas (4 Abr 2014 às 14:39)

Boa notícia ! 

O problema é que aquilo que podia ser uma notícia mais detalhada sobre o novo sistema, com destaque para as suas características e novas capacidades, e ainda as mais valias (reais) que justificaram a sua aquisição, acaba por ficar na sombra de uma mensagem política e retórica sobre generalidades..

Aguardemos então pelos benefícios desta aquisição, sobretudo ao nível da previsão meteorológica !


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2014 às 01:38)

Agora há também o output da Análise Frontal + Vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2014 às 10:52)

A rede do IPMA ficou um pouco mais composta com o regresso de algumas estações.


*Trancoso
Guarda
Torres Vedras,Dois Portos
Setubal
Alcacer do Sal,Barrosinha
Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo
*


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2014 às 23:22)

Boas noticias,mais umas quantas estações a surgirem das cinzas. 
A rede do IPMA vai voltando lentamente à normalidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Abr 2014 às 13:57)

Parecem cogumelos a nascer. 
Braga,Merelim _on_.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Abr 2014 às 14:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Parecem cogumelos a nascer.
> Braga,Merelim _on_.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Abr 2014 às 15:51)

Esperemos que a de Faro começe a debitar dados de precipitação rapidamente porque continua Off, assim como Sagres e Aljezur.
As outras estações Off em termos de precipitação são Fundão, Vila Nova de Cerveria (no Minho) e Viana do Castelo (Chalé).
Portanto aparentemente cerca de 90% das estações parecem estar ON !

Parabens ao IPMA !


----------



## Cenomaniano (22 Abr 2014 às 17:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> A rede do IPMA ficou um pouco mais composta com o regresso de algumas estações.




Vamos ver até quando é que se aguentam!!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2014 às 00:22)

Mais 5 estações _on_

*Cabo Raso
Cabril
Lamas de Mouro
Montalegre
Cabeceiras de Basto
*


----------



## AnDré (26 Abr 2014 às 13:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mais 5 estações _on_
> 
> *Cabo Raso
> Cabril
> ...



Tenho pena que só agora é que as últimas 4 estações tenham voltado a ficar on.

Os boletins de inverno teriam sido bem diferentes.
Os acumulados de precipitação em Lamas de Mouro, Cabril e Cabeceiras de Basto, este inverno, devem ter sido brutais.
Enfim, mas mais vale tarde do que nunca.

Nota para Lamas de Mouro que segue com 48mm nas últimas 24h. E continua a somar. Ainda não parou de somar precipitação desde que ficou activa.
Cabril com 33,7mm desde ontem à noite - quando ficou on.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2014 às 15:17)

AnDré disse:


> Enfim, mas mais vale tarde do que nunca.



Sem dúvida, até parece mentira.
Novo regresso passados meses e meses de ausência, *Mirandela* _on_.

Só pedia mais cinco estações, Carrazeda,Pegões, Alvega,Zebreira e Amareleja.


----------



## rozzo (26 Abr 2014 às 15:49)

Óptimas notícias!!! Vamos é la ver quanto tempo dura a actual manutenção...


----------



## 1337 (26 Abr 2014 às 18:52)

Ponte de Lima continua desaparecida do mapa, Cerveira continua off. Enfim


----------



## blade (26 Abr 2014 às 19:12)

É uma boa altura para arranjarem as estações  porque não tarda chega o verão e ainda podemos ter um recorde nacional por exemplo na amareleja 
 Estão a colocar novas onde foram roubadas? ou só estam a arranjar as que estão danificadas?


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2014 às 19:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sem dúvida, até parece mentira.
> Novo regresso passados meses e meses de ausência, *Mirandela* _on_.
> 
> Só pedia mais cinco estações, Carrazeda,Pegões, Alvega,Zebreira e Amareleja.



Afinal peço 4, Carrazeda também está de regresso.
Do nada voltaram ao activo 2 dezenas de estações...só aí se vê como se encontrava a rede do IPMA.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Abr 2014 às 19:34)

blade disse:


> É uma boa altura para arranjarem as estações  porque não tarda chega o verão e ainda podemos ter um recorde nacional por exemplo na amareleja
> Estão a colocar novas onde foram roubadas? ou só estam a arranjar as que estão danificadas?



Provavelmente a arranjar as que estavam danificadas ou sem rede para enviar os dados. Aparentemente a Amareleja foi vandalizada, e ainda cá não está, essa deve ser um caso mais complicado de regressar, pode ser que encontrem um local por lá perto representativo ou aumentem a segurança.


----------



## AnDré (26 Abr 2014 às 20:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Afinal peço 4, Carrazeda também está de regresso.
> Do nada voltaram ao activo 2 dezenas de estações...só aí se vê como se encontrava a rede do IPMA.



Alvega também já lá está.

E eis que de repente, o norte passou de quase nada a quase tudo.

Em falta:

- Vila Nova de Cerveira
- Viana do Castelo (Chafe) - Precipitação
- Ponte de Lima
- Porto (Serra do Pilar)
- Régua
- Penafiel (não sei se Luzim está em substituição à antiga de Penafiel)
- Moimenta da Beira
- Caramulo
- Dunas de Mira
- Nelas
- Penhas Douradas
- Covilhã
- Aldeia Souto (Precipitação)
- Fundão (Precipitação)
- Sabugal
- Zebreira
- Proença a Nova
- São Pedro de Moel (Precipitação)
- Lisboa (Geofísico)
- Pegões
- Setúbal
- Amareleja
- Aljezur (Precipitação)
- Foía
- Sagres
- Faro (Precipitação)

Nos mapas diários da Agrometeorologia aparecem 3 estações que não constam do mapa das observações à superficie.
São elas:
- Cabo da Roca
- Montachique (Loures)
- Loulé


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2014 às 21:07)

AnDré disse:


> Alvega também já lá está.



Sim, dados de precipitação e vento.
No entanto, não tem o que mais me interessa, a temperatura. 



AnDré disse:


> Nos mapas diários da Agrometeorologia aparecem 3 estações que não constam do mapa das observações à superficie.
> São elas:
> - Cabo da Roca
> - Montachique (Loures)
> - Loulé



Epa para mim isso é uma novidade, afinal existe mesmo uma estação no Cabo da Roca.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Abr 2014 às 21:10)

No Algarve, falta Sagres, Fóia e o pluviómetro Faro(Aeroporto).


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Abr 2014 às 21:26)

AnDré disse:


> Nos mapas diários da Agrometeorologia aparecem 3 estações que não constam do mapa das observações à superficie.
> São elas:
> - Cabo da Roca
> - Montachique (Loures)
> - Loulé


Essa estação do Cabo da Roca achei estranhíssimo ter sido mencionada no resumo da Stephanie em Fevereiro, nem sabia da sua existência. 

Aqui a estação de Portalegre desde que esteve offline não manda synops correctamente formatadas para a OMM (os dados da OGIMET estão incompletos) e como consequência não dá medições de pressão desde então.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2014 às 21:35)

SpiderVV disse:


> Essa estação do Cabo da Roca achei estranhíssimo ter sido mencionada no resumo da Stephanie em Fevereiro, nem sabia da sua existência.



Exacto, na altura barafustei bastante, não tinha percebido bem o registo(140 km/h) da estação, agora está tudo explicado. 

Ali está ela, andava mesmo a dormir.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2014 às 23:20)

Estação de *Sagres* _on_.


----------



## CptRena (8 Mai 2014 às 17:05)

​


----------



## Skizzo (12 Mai 2014 às 04:02)

Bem, nem sei o que dizer das estações do Porto. Só funciona uma de cada vez. Agora só aparece a de P.Rubras, a mais irrelevante da região. Após meses a reportar dados, desaparece a de S.Gens. A da S.Pilar já desapareceu há muito também, e parece que teima em não voltar.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mai 2014 às 17:13)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-FHIPmvbm94
Vídeo sobre o funcionamento dos radares do IPMA. Bom, o de Arouca parece já ter a sua estrutura, portanto será uma questão de tempo.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2014 às 00:55)

Um ano depois...a estação de *Pegões* voltou ao activo, boa novidade!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Mai 2014 às 10:54)

O IPMA, na zona do Risco de Incêndio, tem agora um "mapa dinâmico", onde se pode fazer zoom e clicar no concelho desejado, a fim de obter o risco de incêndio para o dia em questão:


----------



## AJB (21 Mai 2014 às 11:25)

Boas,

Tenho uma duvida que talvez me possam ajudar:
Através da sinótica é possivel "prever" quantos kms (aproximadamente claro) a nortada (não a nortada sinótica) entra no interior?
Na semana passada houve dias que a nortada, na zona do Douro Litoral, apenas chegou a Ermesinde/Valongo...outros chegou ao Marão...o que influencia isto?
A posição e pressão do AA eram aparentemente as mesmas...
?
Obrigado desde já.


----------



## rozzo (21 Mai 2014 às 12:17)

AJB disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Tenho uma duvida que talvez me possam ajudar:
> Através da sinótica é possivel "prever" quantos kms (aproximadamente claro) a nortada (não a nortada sinótica) entra no interior?
> ...




Depende de muita coisa, mas o mais relevante será mesmo a diferença de temperatura entre mar-terra, a ditar a força da Nortada. Mas depois, cartas sinópticas muito parecidas à larga escala podem significar ligeiros desvios em direção/intensidade do fluxo dominante, que também vão controlar essa progressão ou não da Nortada para o interior. É difícil arranjar assim um "esquema mental" ou empírico para calcular isso com precisão.

O melhor será mesmo analisar a performance do campo de vento a 10m de vários modelos de mesoescala, por exemplo no IPMA pode-se ver isso no AROME, no Weatheronline pode-se ver o EURO4, no Meteociel o WRF, na página da Univ.Aveiro também o WRF. Experimenta ver campos do vento desses vários modelos e comparar com a realidade em vários dias, a ver qual se porta melhor nisso que pretendes...


----------



## AJB (21 Mai 2014 às 12:20)

rozzo disse:


> Depende de muita coisa, mas o mais relevante será mesmo a diferença de temperatura entre mar-terra, a ditar a força da Nortada. Mas depois, cartas sinópticas muito parecidas à larga escala podem significar ligeiros desvios em direção/intensidade do fluxo dominante, que também vão controlar essa progressão ou não da Nortada para o interior. É difícil arranjar assim um "esquema mental" ou empírico para calcular isso com precisão.
> 
> O melhor será mesmo analisar a performance do campo de vento a 10m de vários modelos de mesoescala, por exemplo no IPMA pode-se ver isso no AROME, no Weatheronline pode-se ver o EURO4, no Meteociel o WRF, na página da Univ.Aveiro também o WRF. Experimenta ver campos do vento desses vários modelos e comparar com a realidade em vários dias, a ver qual se porta melhor nisso que pretendes...



Obrigado Rozzo pela explicação


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mai 2014 às 15:46)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O IPMA, na zona do Risco de Incêndio, tem agora um "mapa dinâmico", onde se pode fazer zoom e clicar no concelho desejado, a fim de obter o risco de incêndio para o dia em questão:


Penso que também não divulgavam a observação do dia anterior, se não faziam, fazem-no agora também!


----------



## Rachie (22 Mai 2014 às 08:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Um ano depois...a estação de *Pegões* voltou ao activo, boa novidade!




Finalmente!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Mai 2014 às 11:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> Penso que também não divulgavam a observação do dia anterior, se não faziam, fazem-no agora também!



Divulgavam, há bastante tempo até


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2014 às 06:17)

Mais três estações *on*, elas são:

*
Moimenta da Beira
Sabugal,Martim Rei
Zebreira
*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mai 2014 às 14:02)

*Aldeia Souto* e *Covilhã* no mapa.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mai 2014 às 21:22)

*Nelas* _on_.
*Vila Nova de Cerveira* _on_.


----------



## alentejano (31 Mai 2014 às 00:52)

Para quando a estação da Amareleja a funcionar de novo? e as das Penhas da Saúde?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mai 2014 às 00:56)

Parece que em Monte Gordo a água está um pouco fresca...


----------



## alentejano (31 Mai 2014 às 01:00)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Parece que em Monte Gordo a água está um pouco fresca...



a Boia deve estar avariada!...............a da vizinha Ayamonte já marca 20º!........


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mai 2014 às 01:28)

alentejano disse:


> a Boia deve estar avariada!...............a da vizinha Ayamonte já marca 20º!........



Não se tratam de dados de uma bóia mas sim o previsto por um modelo qualquer.

O problema é só nesta praia, nas restantes está tudo normal.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2014 às 07:48)

alentejano disse:


> Para quando a estação da Amareleja a funcionar de novo? e as das Penhas da Saúde?



Ninguem sabe responder a isso.
Nos ultimos tempos voltaram ao activo dezenas de estações, pode ser que essas duas, entre outras, sejam as proximas, vamos ver.

A estação da Valinha aparenta estar a funcionar em pleno, pois já regista temperaturas nocturnas.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jun 2014 às 06:30)

*Dunas de Mira *on.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jun 2014 às 09:56)

...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jun 2014 às 18:15)

Lisboa (Geofísico) _on_.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jun 2014 às 18:36)

Gago Coutinho no entanto, como outro user reparou nos seguimentos, tem andado com uns probleminhas.


----------



## 1337 (8 Jun 2014 às 15:28)

Ponte de Lima( Escola Agrícola) ON

Finalmente após quase  1 ano


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jun 2014 às 12:19)

No Porto desapareceu a de S.Gens e a da S.Pilar continua inactiva....


----------



## camrov8 (10 Jun 2014 às 16:47)

deve ser falta de manutenção o orçamento deve estar apertado


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2014 às 16:52)

*Proença-a-Nova, P.Moitas* _ON_


----------



## CptRena (12 Jun 2014 às 16:01)

A EMA (RUEMA) do Caramulo acordou ontem p'a vida. 

Dados no IPMA desde as 0300Z de ontem. Agora regista temperaturas bem altas 32,3°C e 20% HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jun 2014 às 19:34)

CptRena disse:


> A EMA (RUEMA) do Caramulo acordou ontem p'a vida.
> 
> Dados no IPMA desde as 0300Z de ontem. Agora regista temperaturas bem altas 32,3°C e 20% HR.



Hoje voltou a morrer a estação.


----------



## CptRena (15 Jun 2014 às 17:09)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Hoje voltou a morrer a estação.



 Fartou-se!


----------



## keipha (16 Jun 2014 às 20:48)

CptRena disse:


> Fartou-se!


hoje fui à procura dela. não encontrei. de certeza que é naquele sanatório? é que o espaço exterior está com bastante mato e árvores.  interiormente nem me arrisquei. tudo a cair


----------



## CptRena (17 Jun 2014 às 04:52)

keipha disse:


> hoje fui à procura dela. não encontrei. de certeza que é naquele sanatório? é que o espaço exterior está com bastante mato e árvores.  interiormente nem me arrisquei. tudo a cair



Desculpa keipha, fui um maroto. Ela está lá perto, mas não tão perto 

Já coloquei um post dedicado a ela *aqui* no nosso fórum.


----------



## keipha (17 Jun 2014 às 07:28)

Ahhhh  assim já me desenrasco. obrigado.


----------



## Paelagius (18 Jun 2014 às 00:48)

Boa noite,

A título de curiosidade, o IPMA dispõe informação de monitorização sobre os níveis de concentração de pólen no ar?


----------



## CptRena (18 Jun 2014 às 01:23)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> A título de curiosidade, o IPMA dispõe informação de monitorização sobre os níveis de concentração de pólen no ar?



Aparentemente não. Mas tens aqui uma sociedade que faz isso

 http://www.rpaerobiologia.com/publicacoes/?imr=4n


----------



## Chingula (18 Jun 2014 às 14:53)

CptRena disse:


> Aparentemente não. Mas tens aqui uma sociedade que faz isso
> 
> http://www.rpaerobiologia.com/publicacoes/?imr=4n



A complementaridade da informação era fundamental para dar resposta razoável a esta questão.
A existência e predominância de determinados tipos de pólen sendo da competência de quem estuda o assunto, faz monitorizações e estudos sobre o tema Pólen é uma informação muito importante. 
As situações meteorológicas diárias, têem um efeito dominante caso a atmosfera seja estável desde a superfície (camada limite inexistente)...não há hipótese de dispersão, pois não há vento nem movimentos verticais na atmosfera (ocorreram dias assim a semana passada)  portanto máxima concentração de poluentes e de pólenes. Quando a camada limite se expande em altitude...à superfície ocorre turbulência que se manifesta por vento e movimentos verticais, provocando a disseminação dos poluentes e dos pólenes libertados. Outro factor a considerar é a ocorrência de precipitação...esta, quando ocorre, "limpa" a atmosfera.
A importãncia da informação cruzada é evidente para quem se preocupa por estes assuntos...mas em Portugal ainda há muito que fazer...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jun 2014 às 15:47)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> A título de curiosidade, o IPMA dispõe informação de monitorização sobre os níveis de concentração de pólen no ar?



Está fora da competência do IPMA agora a especialidade é o pescado!   

Um pouco de humor!


----------



## Paelagius (18 Jun 2014 às 16:06)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Está fora da competência do IPMA agora a especialidade é o pescado!
> 
> Um pouco de humor!



ou não seria instituto português do mar e - só depois - da atmosfera


----------



## Chingula (18 Jun 2014 às 16:16)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Está fora da competência do IPMA agora a especialidade é o pescado!
> 
> Um pouco de humor!



Os governantes que tanto prometeram a reestruturação dos organismos do estado...ao fazerem junções de instituições, sem critério...destroiem muitas vezes o que de bom existia sem corrigir o que estava mal. 
Quem pode manda, as consequências hão-de chegar...
 No caso da Meteorologia, lamento profundamente o que se tem passado...especialmente com a informação de base, a OBSERVAÇÃO.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jun 2014 às 23:54)

Há muito que deixei de acreditar no detector de descargas do IPMA...


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Jun 2014 às 01:01)

Está todo atrofiado, aliás, grande parte daquele site já não é o que era antigamente, em termos meteorológicos.


Bendita hora que conheci o MeteoGalicia.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jun 2014 às 01:56)

Lastimável isso, e ainda querem adicionar um novo radar a este site. Aqui perto devem ter ocorrido as famosas trovoadas de sol


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Jun 2014 às 02:44)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Lastimável isso, e ainda querem adicionar um novo radar a este site. Aqui perto devem ter ocorrido as famosas trovoadas de sol



Faz sentido se aquilo no mapa se tratar de raios de sol.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jun 2014 às 14:06)

As estações transmontanas praticamente todas off! Espero que não seja para ficar!

Edit: Afinal é geral!


----------



## camrov8 (22 Jun 2014 às 17:42)

é falta de graveto


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jun 2014 às 03:33)

O IPMA deveria mesmo ter um método _fail-safe_ para salvaguardar as comunicações com os radares. Sempre que há trovoada e provavelmente atinge as comunicações, lá se vai o radar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jun 2014 às 03:48)

SpiderVV disse:


> O IPMA deveria mesmo ter um método _fail-safe_ para salvaguardar as comunicações com os radares. Sempre que há trovoada e provavelmente atinge as comunicações, lá se vai o radar.



Já leva mais de uma hora de atraso


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jun 2014 às 03:58)

Muito provavelmente as comunicações foram abaixo por causa da trovoada em Lisboa. Deviam adotar outro sistema, mas pronto.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Jun 2014 às 01:36)

SpiderVV disse:


> Muito provavelmente as comunicações foram abaixo por causa da trovoada em Lisboa. Deviam adotar outro sistema, mas pronto.



O radar já foi com os anjinhos de novo.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jun 2014 às 01:46)

Pois, realmente, muito estranho.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jul 2014 às 22:03)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=pt.ipma.meteo&hl=pt_PT

A novíssima app do IPMA está brutal comparada à antiga. E traz uma novidade. As previsões hora a hora que tanto se esperavam devido à aquisição do novo supercomputador!


----------



## lmviana (3 Jul 2014 às 18:18)

Esta com bom aspecto e verdade e a previsão hora a hora ja e uma grande novidade mas brutal era ter acesso a imagem de radar e aos dados das estações como na pagina :-)


----------



## Névoa (4 Jul 2014 às 20:38)

Instalei a app mas isso não vai ficar no phablet por muito tempo, é que me irritam de sobremaneira as aplicaçöes que não permitem o ajuste do tamanho do écran e/ou da fonte. Não se enxerga mesmo nada e eu não investi num phablet para este tipo de coisa acontecer.

Prefiro ter a página facilmente acessível no opera, no phablet não há problemas excepto naquelas construídas em flash, como a página das estações no mapa (mas verdade seja dita que esta página já é chata q.b. num pc, agora imaginem num dispositivo móvel, mesmo que fosse nos poucos onde o flash é executável).

Ou seja, não se tem acesso ao site completo por causa do flash, e a app, no meu caso pelo menos, nem sequer é visualizável devido ao tamanho diminuto dos caracteres... bastante amador, isso. :/


----------



## Rachie (10 Jul 2014 às 08:42)

Tentei instalar a app mas não pude. Diz na descrição: "Requer o Android 2.3.3 e superior". Pois o meu é 4.2.2 e diz que é incompatível!!!!
Mais um tesourinho do IPMA. Mas se o tamanho da app não se ajusta ao ecrã, já vi que também não ia servir de muito...


----------



## Névoa (10 Jul 2014 às 11:09)

Demorei agora cerca de 15 minutos para conseguir visualizar, no pc, a página dos avisos meteorológicos no ipma. Carregando na versão de texto não dá isso (mas já deu no passado); pelos vistos agora optaram por recorrer novamente ao mapa de flash para fornecer esta informação. Ou seja, isso não é sequer carregável na maior parte dos smartphones e mesmo tablets, e é extremamente confuso no pc.

Eu sou programadora em as3, e sempre evitei em fazer páginas em flash que não tivessem um correspondente em HTML. E estes avisos meteorológicos são muito importantes para estarem restritos a certos sistemas!

*****

Quando eu tiver um tempinho coloco o antigo smartphone a carregar e vejo se a app é instalada, duvido que seja (a versão do android é antiga) mas estou curiosa para saber se haveria variações em termos de visualização. Mas parece-me que seja mais um tesourinho mesmo, deveriam oferecer uma lupa a quem faz o download da aplicação. E que seja  física, porque a lupa virtual eles não quiseram/souberam fazer...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jul 2014 às 11:15)

Penso que na nova aplicação do IPMA faz falta meterem os avisos meteorológicos.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jul 2014 às 13:15)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Penso que na nova aplicação do IPMA faz falta meterem os avisos meteorológicos.



E por acaso até os têm na legenda (nas opções) e na imagem promocional. E depois de uma análise rápida aos conteúdos da aplicação, está lá o código todo para tal, mas não são transmitidos do site ainda.

E Névoa, http://www.ipma.pt/pt/html.sam.jsp


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jul 2014 às 13:20)

SpiderVV disse:


> E por acaso até os têm na legenda (nas opções) e na imagem promocional. E depois de uma análise rápida aos conteúdos da aplicação, está lá o código todo para tal, mas não são transmitidos do site ainda.
> 
> E Névoa, http://www.ipma.pt/pt/html.sam.jsp



Pois, é como se não estivesse lá nada (e de facto não está).

Quanto aos avisos em HTML, agora parece já funcionar, mas eu tinha experimentado e também era redireccionado para a homepage, estranho.


----------



## Névoa (10 Jul 2014 às 22:59)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Pois, é como se não estivesse lá nada (e de facto não está).
> 
> Quanto aos avisos em HTML, agora parece já funcionar, mas eu tinha experimentado e também era redireccionado para a homepage, estranho.



Pois, eu não percebo isso, e eu só conseguia ver a razão do aviso se clicasse nos distritos em amarelo (flash), e por mais que carregasse naquele link voltava sempre ao mesmo sítio. Abria-se então uma segunda janela a dar alguma informação adicional, que depois podia ser fechada... ou não, dependendo do humor da página.

Eu não tentei ver o que daria no android, mas provavelmente não daria, eu não espero que fosse redireccionada para o texto se este não estava acessível  no pc... Eu já fiquei com dores de cabeça monumentais, no passado, ao tentar ver os avisos no smartphone - a versão de texto carregava, mas a info andava aos pulinhos antes que se pudesse clicar nela. Era quase um desporto conseguir clicar no link certo no momento certo! No phablet é melhor, mas agora que falamos nisso lembro-me também que o menú principal da página do ipma é de temperamento difícil, ora dá e ora não dá. Mas isso talvez seja também do opera (que é o único browser que para mim redimensiona o écran e mantém o wrapping).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2014 às 00:16)

Na previsão a 10 dias do IPMA, nunca tinha visto meterem aguaceiros fracos a mais de 3 dias de previsão, sempre que havia aguaceiros previstos eram "normais/moderados", agora fracos é a primeira vez que *eu vejo*, assim como aguaceiros fortes, que nunca vi.


----------



## CptRena (27 Jul 2014 às 19:30)

Novo mapa de descargas eléctricas do IPMA

 http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.dea/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jul 2014 às 19:33)

CptRena disse:


> Novo mapa de descargas eléctricas do IPMA
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.dea/



Não me parece que tenham ocorrido as descargas que aparecem no mapa 

Mas boa mudança, temos 4 tipos de mapas disponíveis e assim temos uma ideia melhorada do local das DEA's


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jul 2014 às 19:38)

Eles andam a mudar os mapas para HTML progressivamente, bom sinal que estão finalmente a deixar o Flash.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2014 às 19:43)

CptRena disse:


> Novo mapa de descargas eléctricas do IPMA
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.dea/



Boa! Já não é preciso meter as coordenadas das descargas, ainda assim, julgo que  o zoom podia ser maior.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Jul 2014 às 00:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa! Já não é preciso meter as coordenadas das descargas, ainda assim, julgo que  o zoom podia ser maior.



Só falta o radar


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jul 2014 às 00:27)

Miguel96 disse:


> Só falta o radar



Esse cá para mim ainda vai custar, diziam eles que era para estar pronto no fim do primeiro trimestre... Se é que o radar foi terminado nesse período já tiveram quase 4 meses para fazer testes. Decerto que devem ter outros problemas e que não deve ser assim como eu estou a argumentar, mas era bom se o radar estivesse disponível no próximo Inverno


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jul 2014 às 02:39)

Talvez tenhamos uma surpresa ainda este verão, mas isto é a falar apenas por puro optimismo. Já andam em testes há algum tempo, a ver vamos o que o tempo nos reserva.
E por falar em radar, também acredito que um dia poderemos ver o radar a ser desenhado pelos mesmos mapas das DEA's, com um _overlay_ do radar por cima, mas para isso tinham que disponibilizar dados em bruto do radar para poder haver vários níveis de zoom.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2014 às 14:52)

Não sei se o IPMA já tinha um alcance nas DEA's tão grande, mas no novo mapa parece apresentar até umas do Norte de Espanha. Curiosamente todas descargas negativas. 







Parece erro mas não é.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Ago 2014 às 18:32)

Seja bem aparecida.. 






Vamos é ver se já está boa, ontem:


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2014 às 18:51)

Por acaso já anteriormente esta semana a tinha "caçado" online. É bom vê-la de volta. Pelos dados da Ogimet parece ser permanente.  Mas faltam muitos dados mesmo nas synop, tais como rajada, o que está a acontecer com todas as estações principais não sei bem ao certo porquê. A estação de Portalegre por exemplo foi reduzida a temperatura, humidade e vento médio. Mais nada, e anda a falhar imenso.


----------



## jorge1990 (11 Ago 2014 às 10:47)

Boas

O IPMA tem agora "novas" cartas meteorológicas de superfície do modelo ECMWF na área do Atlântico (análise frontal e análise frontal + vento)


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2014 às 03:05)

Já as têm há algum tempo mas é uma bela ferramenta para simplificar a interpretação


----------



## CptRena (12 Ago 2014 às 21:30)

Altamente! 

Emprego para licenciados em Meteorologia

 https://www.bep.gov.pt/pages/oferta/Oferta_Detalhes.aspx?CodOferta=34854



> Local de trabalho e horário: Delegação Regional do Instituto
> Português do Mar e da Atmosfera nos Açores, Centro Meteorológico
> para a Aeronáutica de Santa Maria. Aeroporto de Santa Maria, Vila do
> Porto, em regime de horário de trabalho por turnos.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2014 às 22:11)

A delegação dos Açores do IPMA é um mundo completamente à parte. Arrisco-me mesmo a dizer, que vergonha de instituto no Continente comparado ao Açoriano, especialmente em termos de interação com a comunidade.


----------



## rbsmr (18 Ago 2014 às 22:46)

A propósito do post do Duarte Sousa deixo aqui umas fotos do estado dos edifícios da estação meteorológica das Penhas Douradas tiradas em Agosto de 2013.

Aspecto Geral da estação
















E.M.A.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2014 às 16:51)

Após uma longa ausência, a estação de Alvega volta a debitar dados de temperatura, finalmente!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (29 Ago 2014 às 22:03)

rbsmr disse:


> A propósito do post do Duarte Sousa deixo aqui umas fotos do estado dos edifícios da estação meteorológica das Penhas Douradas tiradas em Agosto de 2013.
> 
> Aspecto Geral da estação



Conheci esses edifícios nos anos 80, quando costumava passar férias nas Penhas Douradas. Conheci muito bem o observador meteorológico que lá vivia (o Sr. Moura e a sua esposa, a simpática Dª Júlia... que será feito deles???). Fiz muitas visitas a esse observatório, era eu garoto. Será daí que surgiu o gosto pela meteorologia? Não tenho grandes dúvidas!

Passei por lá há cerca de oito dias, a caminho de Manteigas, e fiquei desolado com o abandono. As fotos relatam bem o que digo...

Mas enfim, quando os orçamentos encolhem, resta este cenário... melhores dias virão! Um sonho? Transformar aquilo num museu da Meteorologia!


----------



## camrov8 (30 Ago 2014 às 22:00)

Não é dos orçamentos é do continuo desleixo de que manda


----------



## jorge1990 (18 Set 2014 às 13:57)

O IPMA tem agora os seus AVISOS METEOROLOGICOS de modo descritivo (não sei se será o modo correto de dizer). Encontra-se no separador de "O TEMPO" abaixo de "PREVISÃO DESCRITIVA".


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Set 2014 às 14:05)

jorge1990 disse:


> O IPMA tem agora os seus AVISOS METEOROLOGICOS de modo descritivo (não sei se será o modo correto de dizer). Encontra-se no separador de "O TEMPO" abaixo de "PREVISÃO DESCRITIVA".



Parece-me um bom update


----------



## Agreste (18 Set 2014 às 22:27)

são detalhes... em Faro no todo estamos com aviso laranja desde as 8 da noite, sei que está a chover bem no barlavento mas aqui em Faro a noite segue tranquila.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Set 2014 às 22:54)

Agreste disse:


> são detalhes... em Faro no todo estamos com aviso laranja desde as 8 da noite, sei que está a chover bem no barlavento mas aqui em Faro a noite segue tranquila.


Algo que apoio desde que me meti nas meteorológicas é que o sistema de avisos do IM/IPMA deveria ser alterado. Quando fizeram a divisão da R.A.M. em zonas distintas, pensei que fizessem o mesmo no Continente, mas tal não se verificou. Penso que uma maneira simples e eficaz de fazer a alteração seria passar a lançar os avisos por concelhos, mas também não me admirava se essa alteração ainda não foi efectuada porque depois seria dificil de apresentar tudo isto de forma clara na comunicação social.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Set 2014 às 15:41)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Algo que apoio desde que me meti nas meteorológicas é que o sistema de avisos do IM/IPMA deveria ser alterado. Quando fizeram a divisão da R.A.M. em zonas distintas, pensei que fizessem o mesmo no Continente, mas tal não se verificou. Penso que uma maneira simples e eficaz de fazer a alteração seria passar a lançar os avisos por concelhos, mas também não me admirava se essa alteração ainda não foi efectuada porque depois seria dificil de apresentar tudo isto de forma clara na comunicação social.



Os avisos meteorlógicos que o IPMA começou a publicar com aquela barra são idênticos aos da AEMET. Só que a AEMET tem os avisos divididos por províncias, como por exemplo, a província de Huelva, Sevilha, Cádiz e por aí adiante, depois dentro da província de Huelva tem 3 sub-províncias, o Litoral de Huelva, Andévalo e Condado e depois Aracena. Por exemplo, no Algarve que é uma região longitudinal, devia ser dividida em 2 partes, o Barlavento e o Sotavento, ás vezes temos situações que justifiquem um aviso no Barlavento e no Sotavento nada se passa, como existe o contrário. 

Por concelhos, era uma excelente ideia, mas talvez gerasse mais queixas, por exemplo, o concelho de Faro está em aviso amarelo e o concelho de Olhão está verde, as pessoas iriam questionar-se porque raio um está amarelo e o outro ao lado está verde.


----------



## rozzo (19 Set 2014 às 16:12)

Sim realmente chegar ao nível de concelhos, embora na teoria fosse o ideal, é complicado, especialmente porque seria caótica a previsão e extremamente redundante no Norte, onde os concelhos são muitos e de área muito mais pequena!

Mas é claro há muitos anos, que a divisão por distritos não chega. 
Tal como na Madeira distinguir regiões montanhosas é bom, também já temos visto no continente avisos relativamente às zonas costeiras do estado do mar, o que também é bom, mas claro uma sub-divisão menor que distrito era essencial.

Se o IPMA já usa por definição a separação entre 3 áreas (Norte, Centro e Sul) sem representar distritos específicos ou nenhum critério demasiado rígido, naturalmente era mais que aceitável a sub-divisão de certos distritos, como o exemplo referido do Barlavento e Sotavento no distrito de Faro. Rapidamente as pessoas se habituavam e a informação era muito melhor.

Talvez com uma sub-divisão que aproximadamente duplicasse o número de divisões actuais, complementanda com distinções específicas em casos de fenómenos costeiros e áreas montanhosas, fosse mais que suficiente para melhorar drasticamente a qualidade e utilidade dos avisos.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Set 2014 às 16:28)

rozzo disse:


> Sim realmente chegar ao nível de concelhos, embora na teoria fosse o ideal, é complicado, especialmente porque seria caótica a previsão e extremamente redundante no Norte, onde os concelhos são muitos e de área muito mais pequena!
> 
> Mas é claro há muitos anos, que a divisão por distritos não chega.
> Tal como na Madeira distinguir regiões montanhosas é bom, também já temos visto no continente avisos relativamente às zonas costeiras do estado do mar, o que também é bom, mas claro uma sub-divisão menor que distrito era essencial.
> ...



E quem vos disse que isso já não estará a ser equacionado?


----------



## rozzo (19 Set 2014 às 16:39)

ecobcg disse:


> E quem vos disse que isso já não estará a ser equacionado?



Naturalmente ninguém nos disse, senão nem estaríamos a lançar ideias para o ar... Eh eh eh 

E se o estiver a ser, e vier a ser implementado, acho um excelente passo, e espero que seja mais um sinal de abertura do IPMA face às críticas do público em geral, e também da comunidade amadora e forista mais próxima.

E também um bom sinal esses projectos do IPMA irem um pouco de encontro ao que falamos aqui (mesmo sem sabermos), sinal que as ideias com pés e cabeça se tornam comuns. Portanto espera-se ansiosamente melhorias no sistema de Avisos!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Set 2014 às 16:48)

Neste verão(não sei precisar a data), vi pela primeira vez o distrito de Lisboa sob aviso amarelo devido ao vento/nortada...demorou mas lá apareceu...se a previsão fosse por concelho, Cascais estava constamente em aviso amarelo/laranja.


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Set 2014 às 16:49)

O site do IPMA está a melhorar significativamente e não tarda, o update das imagens radar com sistema zoom será efectuado tal como as imagens do radar  de Arouca ficarão disponíveis em breve no site.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Set 2014 às 20:13)

IPMA a "levar na tromba" a torto e a direito nos media...
Continuo a defender que a culpa é toda do IPMA que não regula nem exige rigor no tratamento dos seus dados por parte da televisões. É urgente que exijam às tv´s boletins dignos, com informação detalhada próxima dos contribuintes... Que adianta a informação estar no site se não chega às pessoas? E quando chega é completamente deturpada nos últimos 10 seg do telejornal por um jornalista que apenas "comenta" um mapa a seu bel prazer...


----------



## Aurélio (22 Set 2014 às 20:17)

Que eu saiba, devido á propria orografia de Lisboa que tem pequenos montes, faz com que qualquer pequena carga de água em pouco tempo faça pareçer que passou um Furacão por Lisboa. Sinceramente acredito em valores muito pontuais na ordem dos 30 mm em algum ponto mas nada mais do que isso !


----------



## camrov8 (22 Set 2014 às 20:42)

sinceramente acho o ipma inocente,  como todos sabemos é muito difícil fazer previsões e como se viu choveu torrencialmente em Lx  e mais a norte se calhar ninguém deu por nada, no outro dia pôs o pais em alerta laranja e toda a gente, pensava que vinha um diluvio e no final, nada se passou, é preso por ter cão e preso por não ter


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Set 2014 às 21:42)

Aurélio disse:


> Que eu saiba, devido á propria orografia de Lisboa que tem pequenos montes, faz com que qualquer pequena carga de água em pouco tempo faça pareçer que passou um Furacão por Lisboa. Sinceramente acredito em valores muito pontuais na ordem dos 30 mm em algum ponto mas nada mais do que isso !



:::: OFF TOPIC::::
Caro Aurélio, não quero entrar em discussão consigo, repito, não quero entrar em discussão consigo!
Mas garanto-lhe que pontualmente choveu em Lisboa valores bastante superiores a 30 mm, talvez até superiores a 60 mm!
Choveu durante praticamente duas horas consecutivas na zona onde moro, e esmiuçando essas duras horas, nuns (largos) 40 minutos choveu torrencialmente.
Fui para a rua! Acompanhei a situação na rua! Acredito que houve rate's de chuva superiores a 150 mm/h (no mínimo dos mínimos, e digo isto porque não tenho pluviometro para provar e não quero falar por alto) há muito mas mesmo muito tempo que não via assim tanta chuva tão forte, tão grada, durante tanto tempo, a célula estava totalmente estacionária.


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Set 2014 às 21:59)

camrov8 disse:


> sinceramente acho o ipma inocente,  como todos sabemos é muito difícil fazer previsões e como se viu choveu torrencialmente em Lx  e mais a norte se calhar ninguém deu por nada, no outro dia pôs o pais em alerta laranja e toda a gente, pensava que vinha um diluvio e no final, nada se passou, é preso por ter cão e preso por não ter



tens toda a razão! eu fui de Loures a Lisboa (15 km) em Loures pouco choveu.... em Lisboa foi brutal! Não tenho a certeza do nº de mm's mas na zona onde estava foi forte.
E uma coisa é verdade, o IPMA há muitos dias que tem tudo em amarelo/laranja.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Set 2014 às 22:10)

Então quer dizer que a célula conseguiu aterrar no meio de todas as estações amadoras e "profissionais" para nenhuma ter tido mais do que uns 20 mm numa hora. Sinceramente já vi muito disto em Lisboa (inundações) e por aquilo que me lembro por vezes até com 10 mm numa hora isto acontece. 

Fim de assunto relativamente aos valores .... 

Quanto ao IPMA, acho que esteve bem, não tem culpa de Lisboa ser "especial"


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Set 2014 às 23:27)

E isto de acusar o IPMA é uma vergonha autentica para a ProCiv de Lisboa! A Protecção Civil tem de estar preparada para tudo em qualquer momento e sem aviso prévio! Isso é uma boa ProCiv!!

Em caso de sismo também acusam o IPMA por não o prever??!!
Que tinha sido diferente se o IPMA tivesse lançado um aviso vermelho? Era o igualzinho!

Que ProCiv é este que acusa o IPMA por as inundações de hoje quando em Fevereiro passado o IPMA lançou aviso vermelho e mesmo assim o estádio da luz encheu à espera de um jogo que não se realizou nesse dia porque o arbitro decidiu que não havia condições???!!! Onde estava a ProCiv a salvaguardar e proteger as pessoas num estádio que ficou danificado? Onde painéis metálicos foram arrancados pelo vento! (E sou benfiquista!).
Foi um milagre não haver uma autentica desgraça nas mãos da Protecção Civil de Lisboa!!

Mas ainda relativamente a hoje, A ProCiv não ia evitar as inundações ocorridas, o que podia ser diferente seria apenas o número de operacionais disponíveis de imediato...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2014 às 23:51)

Totalmente de acordo Gil_Algarvio,  nota-se a léguas, que a protecção civil está  a _sacudir a água do capote_...
Este organismo volta e meia vai mostrando aquilo que vale...e quão util é para a sociedade...


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Set 2014 às 00:03)

Mais culpado é quem está a dar leis na câmara e não trata de arranjar as sarjetas e sumidouros e traçar um melhor planeamento urbano. Ainda quer o Costa ser primeiro ministro (não quero com isto entrar em questões políticas)


----------



## j0TTa_bE (23 Set 2014 às 00:30)

Boa noite. Não sei se o local será o mais apropriado para colocar a minha questão. Necessitava do mapa das DEA's do dia 21/9 no período compreendido entre as 15:00 e as 23:59 UTC. Tentei praticamente o dia todo obter essa info na plataforma do IPMA mas a mesma não se encontrava operacional. Alguma sugestão onde obter a info pretendida? Antecipadamente grato. JB


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Set 2014 às 00:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Totalmente de acordo Gil_Algarvio,  nota-se a léguas, que a protecção civil está  a _sacudir a água do capote_...
> Este organismo volta e meia vai mostrando aquilo que vale...e quão util é para a sociedade...


Cuidado... A ProCiv é extremamente importante para as populações. Graças a deus que ainda não fez realmente falta.
Simplesmente tem de funcionar em condições. Com uma boa ou excelente organização e funcionamento acreditem que muita coisa seria possivelmente diferente, ou melhor.


----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2014 às 01:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Então quer dizer que a célula conseguiu aterrar no meio de todas as estações amadoras e "profissionais" para nenhuma ter tido mais do que uns 20 mm numa hora. Sinceramente já vi muito disto em Lisboa (inundações) e por aquilo que me lembro por vezes até com 10 mm numa hora isto acontece.
> 
> Fim de assunto relativamente aos valores ....
> 
> Quanto ao IPMA, acho que esteve bem, não tem culpa de Lisboa ser "especial"



A G.Coutinho registou 21mm entre as 22h30 e as 23h30. Apesar da muita chuva não houve ocorrências em Lisboa. Porquê? À tarde, nas estações do IPMA nem chegou a 20mm.

O IPMA não tem culpa do urbanismo, das sarjetas entupidas, do declive da cidade, etc. Mas... Comunicados destes:


> Tendo em conta a análise de imagens de radar, é provável que noutros locais da cidade de Lisboa os valores de precipitação possam ter sido mais elevados.



Quando se tem um radar em Coruche capaz de estimar o valor acumulado da precipitação com alta precisão e resolução espacial....

É demasiado ridículo...


----------



## Firefigther (23 Set 2014 às 12:13)

Depois de olhar para o radar do IPMA e para as imagens de satélite do mesmo não terá sido um pouco exagerado emitir AVISO LARANJA para quase todos os distritos ?


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2014 às 12:39)

Firefigther disse:


> Depois de olhar para o radar do IPMA e para as imagens de satélite do mesmo não terá sido um pouco exagerado emitir AVISO LARANJA para quase todos os distritos ?



eu acho que não e´ assim tão descabido, se reparares os modelos preveem a partir de agora muitos a aguaceiros a "explodir" para a tarde, como se sabe os aguaceiros são fenomenos localizados, não se sabe ao certo onde irá cair e assim acho que quiserem prevenir o que aconteceu ontem em Lisboa que aconteça em mais algum lugar, ate pode acabar por ser exagerado, mas vale mais tar a mais do que a menos, e´ a minha opinião


----------



## Firefigther (23 Set 2014 às 12:48)

david 6 disse:


> eu acho que não e´ assim tão descabido, se reparares os modelos preveem a partir de agora muitos a aguaceiros a "explodir" para a tarde, como se sabe os aguaceiros são fenomenos localizados, não se sabe ao certo onde irá cair e assim acho que quiserem prevenir o que aconteceu ontem em Lisboa que aconteça em mais algum lugar, ate pode acabar por ser exagerado, mas vale mais tar a mais do que a menos, e´ a minha opinião



Sim poderá vir a existir e pelo que se vê no radar já existe nalguns pontos do país principalmente no interior alentejano e algum litoral algarvio vê-se bastantes células em tons amarelados... mas o que me parece mesmo é que este AVISO LARANJA se deve ao que se passou ontem com a discussão em torno do aviso ao SMPC de Lisboa ( que a meu ver eles não teem razão nenhuma nas afirmações que fazem pois eles já se encontravam em AVISO AMARELO) vamos ver o que nos espera a tarde..


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2014 às 17:00)

Sei que numa reportagem hoje penso que na TVI disseram que tinha havido acumulados locais na ordem dos 200mm, estimados via radar, mas não confiar muito, não tenho a certeza exactamente do que foi dito. Sei que falaram numa estimativa radar específica.

Noutro assunto, este link está escondidíssimo e não sei há quanto tempo lá estará, mas agora a sismicidade também tem um mapa sem ser em Flash.
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismicidade/index.jsp


----------



## Zapiao (23 Set 2014 às 17:29)

Raios partam este nosso país !!!! Será possivel que NINGUEM se lembra de através acordos previamente feitos com os media, de que cada vez que haja um alerta laranja/vermelho isso ser comunicado logo na emissao em directo dos 4 canais ?

É assim tao dificil pensar e realizar isto ? Poupava-se milhares de € em prejuízos porque há sempre alguem que está a ver tv e avisa os familiares/amigos.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2014 às 17:42)

Também recentemente disponibilizada foi a nova versão da app do IPMA, que agora permite que submitamos relatos para o IPMA "on the fly", extremamente intuitivo e finalmente adicionaram a função de mostrar os avisos.


----------



## aqpcb (23 Set 2014 às 19:14)

Firefigther disse:


> Sim poderá vir a existir e pelo que se vê no radar já existe nalguns pontos do país principalmente no interior alentejano e algum litoral algarvio vê-se bastantes células em tons amarelados... mas o que me parece mesmo é que este AVISO LARANJA se deve ao que se passou ontem com a discussão em torno do aviso ao SMPC de Lisboa ( que a meu ver eles não teem razão nenhuma nas afirmações que fazem pois eles já se encontravam em AVISO AMARELO) vamos ver o que nos espera a tarde..


Não querendo por lenha na fogueira e sabendo que este local não é omais indicado acho um pouco descabido o pais estar em alerta laranja


----------



## thunderstorm87 (23 Set 2014 às 19:55)

boas.cada vez mais compreendo o porquê das pessoas ja não ligarem nenhuma aos avisos meteorológicos.o território está praticamente todo a Laranja.Acho que não é necessário.atendendo as imagens de radar e satélite....não se vê nada de muito significativo, a meu ver. Às vezes é mais o alarido que outra coisa.compreende se e muito bem que ninguém manda no tempo.so que com tantos avisos amarelos e laranjas a serem emitidos e os cidadãos a verem e comentarem que até nem é "nada de mais", o que pode ocorrer é que num dia que realmente se justifique um aviso laranja ou vermelho numa determinada situação, as pessoas ignorem por completo, pensado que se trata apenas de mais um aviso sem fundamento.esta e a minha opiniao e é o que oiço muitas pessoas a comentar.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (23 Set 2014 às 19:58)

embora na minha opinião pessoal, todos os avisos devem ser tidos em conta. no domingo por exemplo, estava um tempo bastante abafado e aqui em almada ninguem contava com trovoada e do nada, por assim  dizer, rebentou uma trovoada à hora de almoço.toda a gente ficou surpresa com a intensidade e com o quão repentino foi o fenomeno.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2014 às 20:22)

Aurélio disse:


> Então quer dizer que a célula conseguiu aterrar no meio de todas as estações amadoras e "profissionais" para nenhuma ter tido mais do que uns 20 mm numa hora. Sinceramente já vi muito disto em Lisboa (inundações) e por aquilo que me lembro por vezes até com 10 mm numa hora isto acontece.
> 
> Fim de assunto relativamente aos valores ....
> 
> Quanto ao IPMA, acho que esteve bem, não tem culpa de Lisboa ser "especial"



O que realmente falta no ipma é atualizarem as imagens radar para sistema zoom, o radar de Arouca ficar operacional e as imagens dos radares emitirem avisos em direto para o ipma, tal como inundações, alertas de tornado, tempestade severa,risco de granizo, etc, etc.
É preciso modernizar aquele site, senão nunca saimos do século XX.

Em relação aos avisos e às inundações que ocorreram em Lisboa, aviso amarelo ou laranja está ótimo, desde que falassem na chuva era o suficiente.


----------



## camrov8 (23 Set 2014 às 20:27)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> embora na minha opinião pessoal, todos os avisos devem ser tidos em conta. no domingo por exemplo, estava um tempo bastante abafado e aqui em almada ninguem contava com trovoada e do nada, por assim  dizer, rebentou uma trovoada à hora de almoço.toda a gente ficou surpresa com a intensidade e com o quão repentino foi o fenomeno.


É caracteristico o tempo abafado e as trovoadas, cá por cima chamam-lhe calor de trovoada, nos paises com clima tropical o dia começa limpo e depois do meio dia começa a escurecer, é ate normal a população sair de espaços abertos pois sabem o que vem a seguir


----------



## rubenpires93 (23 Set 2014 às 20:43)

Miguel96 disse:


> O site do IPMA está a melhorar significativamente e não tarda, o update das imagens radar com sistema zoom será efectuado tal como as imagens do radar  de Arouca ficarão disponíveis em breve no site.


Para quando ou em que prazo será feita esta actualização no IPMA?


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2014 às 20:53)

Miguel96 disse:


> tal como inundações, alertas de tornado, tempestade severa,risco de granizo, etc, etc.


Isso já qualquer radar faz por cálculo usando algoritmos, ainda hoje para exemplo na TVI apareceu uma imagem do radar a sinalizar células severas automaticamente, no IPMA. É apenas uma questão de prevenção, o IPMA tem meios, e nesse aspeto tem vindo a desenvolver há um tempo. No site antigo até tinham uma notícia sobre o novo sistema que tinham para detectar esse tipo de casos, portanto existe, e existe também a experiência do meteorologista que olha para as imagens e as monitoriza.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2014 às 21:23)

rubenpires disse:


> Para quando ou em que prazo será feita esta actualização no IPMA?



Quando telefonei, eles disseram que já estavam a tratar disso.


----------



## Firefigther (24 Set 2014 às 11:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> Se quiserem continuar a discutir a cor dos alertas, aconselho que o façam aqui, pois a cor dos alertas envolve mais coisas sem ser unicamente as previsões.
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/ipma-novidades-duvidas-e-criticas.5154/



Bom dia obrigado por me ter alertado para o facto de ter postado aqui um off topic. Na verdade existe um forum destinado aos AVISOS peço desculpa. Apenas quero deixar aqui um aparte eu NUNCA me referi a ALERTAS mas sim AVISOS o que é completamente diferente. AVISOS são meteorológicos e ALERTAS são da Protecção Civil. (os quais conheço muito bem há mais de 30 anos) dai a confusão de muita gente não os saber diferenciar. Obrigado.


----------



## jotackosta (24 Set 2014 às 15:28)

Não vejo o porquê de tanta critica aos avisos do IPMA e/ou da ANPC. Por exemplo, ontem o distrito de Viseu estava com aviso laranja e na zona da minha residência choveu e bastante durante cerca de uma hora, o suficiente para causar alguns estragos. Noutras zonas nem sequer choveu! É o que temos (avisos a nível distrital). Bom era os municípios darem uma vista de olhos de tempos a tempos aqui ao nosso Fórum (ou procurarem simplesmente a existência de fóruns) e irem colectando informação daqui e dali de forma a tomar as devidas precauções. Mas, nesta sociedade, não vejo isso infelizmente. Estamos sempre à espera de um Salazar que nos resolva todos os problemas (desculpem o desabafo).


----------



## Snifa (26 Set 2014 às 08:30)

AndréFrade disse:


> Rigor em que sentido ? Apenas os distritos de Setúbal, Évora, Beja e Faro estão em aviso amarelo para hoje, Sexta-Feira. O restante território só entra em aviso amanhã ao início da tarde.



Rigor no sentido em  ( olhando ao mapa que coloquei ) que colocam todo o Pais em alerta amarelo já hoje, quando na realidade alguns distritos  não o estão..isso pode induzir em erro a quem não clicar nos distritos para ver a partir de que data entram em vigor os avisos.

Ainda hoje um amigo me disse que consultou o site do IPMA e  está tudo em alerta amarelo, mas para o Porto dá céu pouco nublado ou limpo...não faria mal nenhum se por cima dos distritos  colocassem uma data a partir da qual entram em vigor os avisos..por exemplo em cima do distrito do Porto punham 28/09..ficava mais esclarecedor.., nem toda a gente clica no mapa e vai ver os distritos... (vou enviar esta sugestão ao IPMA)

Mas como já disse o IPMA faz bem em antecipar os avisos.


----------



## Névoa (26 Set 2014 às 13:40)

Eu queria citar a última mensagem do Snifa mas não consigo, de qualquer forma era para dizer que, na previsão de dez dias do ipma, o Porto aparece verde hoje e amanhã (ou seja, sem aviso algum para já). Enfim.


----------



## Snifa (26 Set 2014 às 13:48)

Névoa disse:


> Eu queria citar a última mensagem do Snifa mas não consigo, de qualquer forma era para dizer que na previsão de dez dias o Porto aparece verde hoje e amanhã (ou seja, sem aviso algum para já). Enfim.



Os avisos para o Porto apenas entram em vigor no dia 28/09, eu referi que quem abre o site vê tudo amarelo, o que não corresponde à verdade, pode induzir em erro a quem não clicar no mapa e posteriormente nos respetivo Distrito e pensar que os avisos amarelos são para hoje e para todos os distritos.

Peço à moderação que mova estes meus posts para o tópico dedicado ao IPMA , novidades  avisos, críticas sugestões, para não se criar aqui um  off-topic.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2014 às 14:36)

Snifa disse:


> Os avisos para o Porto apenas entram em vigor no dia 28/09, eu referi que quem abre o site vê tudo amarelo, o que não corresponde à verdade, pode induzir em erro a quem não clicar no mapa e posteriormente nos respetivo Distrito e pensar que os avisos amarelos são para hoje e para todos os distritos.
> 
> Peço à moderação que mova estes meus posts para o tópico dedicado ao IPMA , novidades  avisos, críticas sugestões, para não se criar aqui um  off-topic.


[citado de outro tópico]
Antigamente por acaso o IPMA tinha uma pequena divisão nos avisos que dizia Hoje e Amanhã, não percebo bem porque a tiraram. A "linha de tempo" de avisos que adicionaram há uns dias torna tudo muito mais prático, mas é necessário remodelar o mapa principal também. Numa nota mais positiva, parece que a performance nos avisos está a aumentar!


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Set 2014 às 19:06)

Agora assim em tom de brincadeira, parece que o IPMA trocou as notícias, ao que parece tivemos um tornado de atum em Aljezur 







http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/newsdetail.html?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/sc-iccat.html 
À data/hora de escrita deste post ainda não estava corrigido.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2014 às 16:02)

O corte vertical do radar tem agora as altitudes correspondentes.


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Out 2014 às 17:28)

Boas Tardes!!!!

O que eu tenho de fazer para pertencer ao Corpo de Observadores Meteorológicos Voluntários?


----------



## ecobcg (2 Out 2014 às 22:34)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boas Tardes!!!!
> 
> O que eu tenho de fazer para pertencer ao Corpo de Observadores Meteorológicos Voluntários?



Basicamente, ser convidado pelo IPMA.


----------



## Thomar (9 Out 2014 às 13:40)

O IPMA, volta a falhar em alturas críticas. 
A última imagem de radar de hoje é das 9H10m UTC, e são actualmente 13h38m!  
Para quem acompanha a situação potencialmente perigosa das condições atmosféricas no sul do país fica a zerossssss....
Lá se vai o _nowcasting_....


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2014 às 13:42)

Eles parecem ter acesso normal ao radar no entanto porque os avisos sofreram um upgrade, apesar de também depender das imagens de satélite.
Parece me que costuma ser o output que é perdido e não o acesso remoto por parte do IPMA, mas para nos amadores fica impossível o now casting.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2014 às 13:49)

Thomar disse:


> O IPMA, volta a falhar em alturas críticas.
> A última imagem de radar de hoje é das 9H10m UTC, e são actualmente 13h38m!
> Para quem acompanha a situação potencialmente perigosa das condições atmosféricas no sul do país fica a zerossssss....
> Lá se vai o _nowcasting_....



Se optares pelo radar de Coruche ou Loulé, estão ambos a funcionar em pleno, agora, em mosaico parou claramente às 9:10 UTC.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2014 às 14:03)

Reparei nisso agora, estranho, mas pelo menos há radares individuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2014 às 12:49)

Entretanto o IPMA colocou uns novos mapas, apelidando de mapa dinâmico.

Boa novidade, por exemplo, o zoom até ajuda a localizar algumas estações, eu que já perdi horas no google earth a procura de algumas delas. 








Um exemplo


----------



## Thomar (20 Out 2014 às 14:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Entretanto o IPMA colocou uns novos mapas, apelidando de mapa dinâmico.
> 
> (...)




Boa inovação sem dúvida! É muito bem vinda!


----------



## Agreste (20 Out 2014 às 16:00)

Quando tiverem tempo e orçamento e tudo mais... melhorem a secção dos "perfis verticais".


----------



## Agreste (20 Out 2014 às 16:02)

esperemos que a nossa Amareleja recupere...


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2014 às 16:32)

Para não falar que mostra logo as máximas e mínimas. Brutal! 

edit: Estava a ver o mapa diário, mas mesmo assim está absolutamente brutal, muito bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2014 às 16:37)

Sim mostra os valores, mas neste caso é do dia anterior, bom era mostrar logo as 0 horas de amanha, os dados de hoje.
Mas sim aquele mapa com aspecto arcaico já era, está com um bom aspecto, apenas adicionava um layer, o do relevo.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2014 às 16:39)

O aspecto arcaico ainda lá está. A minha pergunta é, porque é que não se livram logo do Flash em vez de fazer uma página separada? Flash está obsoleto e é pesadíssimo ainda ao fim de tantos anos, para não falar que todos os dispositivos suportam mapas em HTML puro. Decisões de design sem nexo mas que pelo menos nos dão melhores coisas. 

E os extremos diários têm um erro grave, os valores de vento são em metros por segundo, mas mostra km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2014 às 16:45)

Agreste disse:


> esperemos que a nossa Amareleja recupere...



Parece que andaram a jogar ao tiro ao alvo com a estação lol.
Entretanto a estação da Foia também ninguém sabe dela ha muito tempo.

Destacar os últimos desaparecimentos...Sabugal,Carrazeda, e Colares.


----------



## Zapiao (20 Out 2014 às 17:00)

Onde se vê esse mapa?


----------



## Névoa (20 Out 2014 às 18:26)

O mapa dinâmico pode ser consultado na página do ipma em:
Tempo/ Observação de Superfície
Irá aparecer automaticamente o mapa convencional, para aceder ao dinâmico deverá escolher, sob a legenda "mapa dinâmico" que aparece ao (seu) lado direito do resumo horário, uma das opções: horário ou diário (no meu caso o diário funcionou melhor que o horário). Experimente agora as opções presentes no pequeno menu que se abre se der um clique na figura ao lado do logo "ipma" dentro do mapa, e obterá novas visualizações. 

Sugestão ao ipma: melhorar a navegabilidade do site, pois do jeito que está é tudo menos intuitivo ou mesmo lógico. Há de se pensar melhor nas categorias e subdivisões criadas, assim como as indicações e links de como chegar a elas, há que se referenciar de forma mais concisa, simples e precisa.


----------



## Zapiao (20 Out 2014 às 19:09)

Entendido


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Out 2014 às 22:21)

Bom update de facto. Só que já reparei que pelo menos a estação daqui de Merelim não está correctamente localizada no mapa, deveria de estar um pouco mais para norte. Talvez isto aconteça com outras estações.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Out 2014 às 23:16)

Pelo que vejo, mais uns mapas bonitos mas não acrescentam nada de novo à informação já disponibilizada.
Lamento que não reformem o mapa da previsão significativa, deixando de uma vez para sempre a visão administrativa da meteorologia com as capitais dos antigos distritos, sim antigos... já não existem... e mais urgente ainda... reformar o mapa dos avisos meteorológicos...
Oxalá esse dia esteja para breve.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Out 2014 às 21:55)

O ipma não previu o evento de hoje, se a célula se forma-se em Lisboa queria ver, fechavam de vez o ipma.

Montalegre também faz parte de Portugal, é uma cidade como outra qualquer apesar de se situar num local longe das grandes áreas metropolitanas, o ipma devia ter previsto este evento.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2014 às 22:06)

Miguel96 disse:


> O ipma não previu o evento de hoje, se a célula se forma-se em Lisboa queria ver, fechavam de vez o ipma.
> 
> Montalegre também faz parte de Portugal, é uma cidade como outra qualquer apesar de se situar num local longe das grandes áreas metropolitanas, o ipma devia ter previsto este evento.



Dá-me ideia que estão mais chateadas as pessoas que não são de Montalegre que os próprios habitantes da localidade que se calhar nem ligam aos boletins meteorológicos portugueses só vêm os espanhóis.

De qualquer das formas existe um na sede do IPMA em Lisboa, e provavelmente noutras:


----------



## Vince (24 Out 2014 às 22:16)

Miguel96 disse:


> O ipma não previu o evento de hoje, se a célula se forma-se em Lisboa queria ver, fechavam de vez o ipma.



Fechar o IPMA ? A sério ? Não sei o que se passa contigo.
Por acaso a célula em questão nunca se poderia formar em Lisboa nem na maior parte do país, há instabilidade mas num nível mais alto da atmosfera que o usual. típica nestes eventos em que por baixo existe uma camada quente seca e por cima vai circulando alguma humidade, que pode gerar a chamada convecção elevada, que para disparar num dia como hoje precisa da ajuda dumas serras de razoável altitude que não abundam por cá. Mas mandar postas de pescada é desporto nacional.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Out 2014 às 00:06)

já foi dito que a meteorologia não é uma ciência exacta, faz-se uma previsão com dados num momento que 1 hora de pois pode ter uma génese  diferente


----------



## 1337 (25 Out 2014 às 01:33)

Vince disse:


> Fechar o IPMA ? A sério ? Não sei o que se passa contigo.
> Por acaso a célula em questão nunca se poderia formar em Lisboa nem na maior parte do país, há instabilidade mas num nível mais alto da atmosfera que o usual. típica nestes eventos em que por baixo existe uma camada quente seca e por cima vai circulando alguma humidade, que pode gerar a chamada convecção elevada, que para disparar num dia como hoje precisa da ajuda dumas serras de razoável altitude que não abundam por cá. Mas mandar postas de pescada é desporto nacional.



Acho que percebes-te mal o que ele quis dizer. O Miguel tem razão no que diz, o norte é muito mais menosprezado que o centro. Basta ver a previsão do Meteogalicia e da AEMET, para se ver as diferenças das previsões no dia de hoje. E quanto ao mandar e-mails para o IPMA, como tu referis-te noutro tópico, nem vale a pena, estou cansado de escrever e não obter respostas. Talvez o nosso país merecesse um organismo melhor. Há situações que a falta de dinheiro deixa de ser desculpa para tudo.


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2014 às 09:44)

Quais eram as previsões de uns e de outros?


----------



## David sf (25 Out 2014 às 11:41)

Realmente, não se entende. Tanta gritaria por causa de um aguaceiro que acumulou cerca de 6 mm numa EMA situada num extremo do país, e que não fora previsto por nenhum modelo. Começa a faltar paciência para tanto queixume injustificado.


----------



## Vince (25 Out 2014 às 12:21)

1337 disse:


> Acho que percebes-te mal o que ele quis dizer. O Miguel tem razão no que diz, o norte é muito mais menosprezado que o centro. Basta ver a previsão do Meteogalicia e da AEMET, para se ver as diferenças das previsões no dia de hoje. E quanto ao mandar e-mails para o IPMA, como tu referis-te noutro tópico, nem vale a pena, estou cansado de escrever e não obter respostas. Talvez o nosso país merecesse um organismo melhor. Há situações que a falta de dinheiro deixa de ser desculpa para tudo.



Bom, isso já é conversa a ir para outros caminhos, que não o que se falou ontem. Há tanta coisa que se pode criticar no IPMA, a começar pelas estações off, que me parece um bocado exagerado tanto drama por causa duma célula de curta duração que se formou ontem na fronteira. Às vezes as coisas derrapam um bocado para o absurdo, e assim outras criticas mais que merecidas perdem valor no meio de futilidades.

Agora, em relação ao que dizes, o IPMA tem muitos problemas bem maiores, a começar pelo orçamento reduzido. Agora não sei, mas em tempos andei a investigar, e só o da Meteogalicia era para aí mais de metade do do IPMA. E em Espanha o da AEMET é infinitamente superior. E tal como na Galiza, depois ainda existem mais 2 ou 3 serviços regionais autónomos, Catalunha, País Basco, etc, que até se dão ao luxo de ter os próprios radares. É outra realidade que não a nossa.

Não deve haver pessoas que gostem mais da Meteogalicia que eu, a rede de estações, os dados todos que fornecem em tempo quase real, os dados raw dos modelos que oferecem gratuitamente, as saídas do WRF da nossa página são fornecidas pela Meteogalicia por exemplo. Mas isso tudo custa muito dinheiro, e o dinheiro parece não abundar por cá.

Se há segregação regional, epa, sinceramente não me parece. Andam para aí estações offline que não parecem escolher regiões. Ainda há umas semanas em Lisboa acusavam o IPMA de não previsto umas inundações, para pouco depois quando se repetiram e já se previa qualquer coisa, afirmarem que afinal "não existe solução para as cheias em Lisboa". 

O facto de te não responderem a emails, isso é um problema geral, é uma incultura muito enraizada no Estado português que já vem da ditadura, de pouco profissionalismo, de não se entender que o Estado e os seus funcionários servem os cidadãos, e não o contrário, e isso vai muito para além do IPMA. 
E posso dar-te um exemplo de que isso não é um problema do centralismo de Lisboa, é geral no Estado, seja central ou local. Também aqui há poucas semanas vi um vereador da protecção civil a fazer umas declarações sobre umas cheias nuns túneis, e ele fez uma grande confusão entre o 5ºSetembro mais chuvoso de sempre em Lisboa e a realidade nacional. Mandei um email a esclarecer isso, e até dei umas sugestões, de como um gabinete municipal de protecção civil pode até usar dados de estações amadoras (ou ter um pequena rede própria) e perceber que está a ocorrer uma situação muito anómala e que rapidamente pode mobilizar meios para evitar problemas de maior. Nunca obtive qualquer resposta a esse email, nem sequer uma resposta automática.


----------



## Névoa (25 Out 2014 às 12:37)

O ipma, por alguna razão que desconheço, não estava a funcionar em pleno há uns dias atrás, na mesma altura que esta falha se verificou. A previsão de dez dias ficou sem uma run, só foi actualizada depois de mais de 24 horas. Li algures aqui no forum que também uma outra previsão estava em falta, da temperatura da água em certa região, salvo erro.
Claro, a situação das estações em falta é mais grave, mas estas outras pequenas falhas já sugeriam, e naquele mesmo dia, que eles andaram a enfrentar algum outro problema naquele momento, que me pareceu ser falta de pessoal para actualizar as previsões.
Pelo menos as de dez dias voltaram ao nornal, desde então.

Edit. Só para acrescentar que desde o verão noto esporadicamente um certo atraso nas actualizações, é uma situação que vem e vai, mas nunca tinha notado que uma run ficou em falta antes, e eu sou daquelas que vão consultar religiosamente as runs do modelo automático duas vezes ao dia (previsão de dez dias). Não tenho memória de atrasos significativos em 2013, contudo.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Out 2014 às 12:52)

o problema é que em Portugal há um hiato entre o poder e a população, regra geral somos ignorados pois o estado pensa que somos ignorantes, basta ver a dificuldade em chegar a conversa com um presidente de câmara. Quanto ao ipma é o mesmo quando um cidadão pede esclarecimentos é ignorado, também pelo importância que a meteorologia tem no país isso vê-se nos media, a previsão está no fundo do jornal com uns bonecos e pouca informação tem. Se existem estações off isso é a parte visível dos cortes no orçamento


----------



## 1337 (25 Out 2014 às 15:33)

David sf disse:


> Realmente, não se entende. Tanta gritaria por causa de um aguaceiro que acumulou cerca de 6 mm numa EMA situada num extremo do país, e que não fora previsto por nenhum modelo. Começa a faltar paciência para tanto queixume injustificado.


Havia previsão sim, como já disse basta ir ver as previsões dos nossos vizinhos, e o que tu estás a dizer não faz sentido, desculpa lá mas Montalegre tem tanto direito a uma previsão decente como Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2014 às 16:16)

Há umas interferências estranhas no detector de DEA's, o que poderá ser? Ainda pensei que aquela linha estivesse em sequência temporal mas nem isso. Aquela descarga a sul da Arrábida já é recorrente. No entanto o detector funciona para as que efectivamente ocorreram, como as da Sanabria onde há pouco havia uma célula. Todas as outras ocorreram com céu limpo durante a noite.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Out 2014 às 17:32)

concordo tanto tem direito a uma boa previsão quem mora no extremo do país como quem mora em Lisboa todos pagamos impostos,


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2014 às 18:31)

Vince disse:


> há instabilidade mas num nível mais alto da atmosfera que o usual. típica nestes eventos em que por baixo existe uma camada quente seca e por cima vai circulando alguma humidade, que pode gerar a chamada convecção elevada, que para disparar num dia como hoje precisa da ajuda dumas serras de razoável altitude que não abundam por cá.



Aí está uma explicação. A explicação existe, havia portanto possibilidade e sabia-se que existia essa possibilidade. Eu só sugeri que na previsão estivesse incluída essa possibilidade, não percebo porque recebi respostas dizendo que a meteorologia não é uma ciência exacta, concordo, não é, é uma ciência de probabilidades e é isso que o termo "possibilidade de aguaceiros" expressa. Ninguém pediu certezas. Leram bem as minhas mensagens? Certeza é o que estava expresso na previsão como foi feita: não abria qualquer possibilidade de precipitação.


----------



## Névoa (26 Out 2014 às 07:11)

Já falei de uma falha na actualização das previsões do ipma, e a situação voltou a repetir-se agora. Estou à espera, desde ontem à noite, que actualizem não apenas o modelo numérico (mais uma run perdida) como a própria previsão para hoje, dia que conta com brevíssimo comentário na descritiva, onde ficamos a saber que haverá uma ligeira queda da temperatura máxima no Grande Porto, numa previsão datada das 6:36 do dia 25. Na previsão de dez dias está indicado 25C de máxima, o que nem é assim tão ligeiro considerando que a máxima de ontem foi de 29C.
Se há um dia em que eu precisava desta previsão era hoje, estou bastante chateada e vou ter de fazer planos às cegas, depois de ter contado com esta previsão a semana toda. Ou melhor, vou tentar verificar mais uma vez o gfs, mas este não se tem mostrado muito fiável nas temperaturas...

Edit. Na descritiva actualizaram depois da minha última consulta na madrugada de ontem, e lá subiram para 26C, mas deixaram 25C nos dez dias, valor que até agora está lá... Pode parecer só mais um grau, mas tenho de votar hoje, e para quem vai ter de ficar numa fila e tem problemas com o sol isso vai fazer diferença, pois isso vão ser uns 27/28 reais no Porto.  Da próxima guio-ne pelo gfs, era o que diziam afinal.

edit2. Agora actualizaram a dos dez dias para 24C, isso às 7:05, mas deixaram os 26C na descritiva... Já nem comento mais nada, a situação fala por si!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2014 às 13:42)

Névoa disse:


> Já falei de uma falha na actualização das previsões do ipma, e a situação voltou a repetir-se agora.



Por acaso tenho reparado nisso, estranha demora, na próxima actualização o panorama vai ficar bem diferente do actual.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Out 2014 às 13:53)

Hoje também não houve actualização, aliás, faltam lhe duas runs já. Estranhíssimo, eles mudaram para a combinação do AROME/ECMWF/ALADIN recentemente tal como nas previsões para a versão mobile, mas no site parece andar com imensos problemas.


----------



## Névoa (26 Out 2014 às 13:57)

Bem, acabei por passar mal por causa do calor, enganada que fui com os 24C, chegaram até a perguntar se eu precisava de ajuda. Mas isso aconteceu por culpa minha, culpa em não ter os neurônios ligados à internet, caso contrário eu saberia que às 12:31 já havia a previsão de que a máxima seria de 26C (e o isep já registou 27C hoje), e não 24C. A isso eu chamo mais de revisão que previsão, obrigada!
Eu nem verifiquei a descritiva porque já estou cansada de tanta trapalhada. E por acaso vou contar uma coisa que eu não mencionei no post anterior, porque tudo ia ficar mais confuso e inexplicável ainda: na verdade o modelo foi actualizado ontem na altura em que a hora mudou, e fiquei sem net logo a seguir. Mais para a frente fui consultar outra vez a saída mas já lá não estava, tinha voltado à situação anterior!

De qualquer dos modos, são 13:54 do dia 26/10, e a última saída do modelo na previsão de dez dias é de 25/10 às 8:20.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Out 2014 às 15:34)

O único reparo que tenho a fazer destes novos mapas (nos resumos diários) é mesmo a confusão que há entre as unidades de vento nos mapas. O IPMA mudou as descrições todas, até nos mapas antigos, a dizer que os valores estão em km/h mas claramente não estão. Num dia de ventania nos Açores o máximo foi de "20", mas nunca poderia ser km/h porque era um valor baixíssimo. Esse valor em metros por segundo são 72 km/h, um valor mais realista. Aliás nem é preciso ir tão longe, os dados em bruto das estações e da OMM são em metros por segundo, portanto as instruções do mapa não fazem muito sentido... Tal como aqui num dia de vento forte de Leste, a rajada máxima nas estações amadoras rondou os 50 km/h e no IPMA o valor "13". Obviamente que seriam metros por segundo porque isso é cerca de 50 km/h.
Podiam ou filtrar os dados para fazer a conversão ou então mudar as escalas e indicações porque não fazem sentido em dias de vento forte. Pode parecer uma sugestão meramente estética mas acho que pode ajudar a evitar alguma confusão.


----------



## Zapiao (28 Out 2014 às 21:35)

*Huge Supercomputer To Boost Weather Forecasts*


http://news.sky.com/story/1361615/huge-supercomputer-to-boost-weather-forecasts


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2014 às 01:41)

A EMA de *Portimão(Aeródromo)* voltou ao activo.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Nov 2014 às 00:44)

Uma coisa e certa, alguma coisa melhorou nos servidores que nunca mais vimos o site do IPMA em baixo ou "em modo reduzido" nos dias de meteorologia mais intensa.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2014 às 00:51)

Verdade, já agora, em termos gerais,acho que eles melhoraram bastante nos avisos(nível de aviso e tempo de antecedência) não podemos só criticar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Nov 2014 às 01:15)

Só falta o radar!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Nov 2014 às 08:01)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Só falta o radar!



O radar ainda está em fase de testes, ainda está a ser configurado. A sua inauguração deve ocorrer em Dezembro, e parece-me que a decisão de meter as imagens do radar de Arouca ao público neste momento não está nas mãos do IPMA (ou seja, eles podem querer meter mas ainda não podem).


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Nov 2014 às 14:58)

O IPMA já tinha previsões descritivas para uma semana inteira?


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2014 às 15:06)

Não, era no máximo 3/4 dias.
Outra novidade portanto.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Nov 2014 às 15:21)

Infelizmente já os vi com mais de 3/4 dias uma vez e pararam mas veremos.


----------



## rbsmr (24 Nov 2014 às 18:18)

2014-11-24 (IPMA)



No âmbito da Semana Aberta da Ciência e Tecnologia, O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, I.P. (IPMA) preparou para o dia 26 de novembro um conjunto de atividades (ver programa abaixo). Não deixe de participar nas atividades que preparámos para este dia especial..

http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/publicacoes/ipma/programa-ipma-dia-ciencia-2014.pdf


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Nov 2014 às 19:54)

Os avisos lançados com esta antecedência para o evento de sexta feira mostram grande performance por parte do IPMA, parabéns.


----------



## Zapiao (26 Nov 2014 às 02:25)

Por acaso quando vi a data dos avisos estranhei serem tão antecipados.


----------



## Thomar (28 Nov 2014 às 10:08)

Alguém consegue aceder como deve ser ao site do IPMA? 
Não consigo ver as imagens de radar, de satélite, previsão descritiva, etc...
Fico só pela página principal.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2014 às 10:39)

Aqui tudo ok!


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Nov 2014 às 13:03)

SpiderVV disse:


> E os extremos diários têm um erro grave, os valores de vento são em metros por segundo, mas mostra km/h.


Relembrando um post meu anterior, parece que ao fim de tanto tempo depois de introduzirem mesmo os primeiros mapas, finalmente colocam os valores em km/h, em vez de m/s e dizer que estavam em km/h, forçando uma pessoa a fazer a conversão. Boa notícia. 






Só podiam era mudar a escala, já que está quase tudo a verde escuro.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2014 às 13:07)

SpiderVV disse:


> Relembrando um post meu anterior, parece que ao fim de tanto tempo depois de introduzirem mesmo os primeiros mapas, finalmente colocam os valores em km/h, em vez de m/s e dizer que estavam em km/h, forçando uma pessoa a fazer a conversão. Boa notícia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Finalmente, ainda hoje tive que converter as rajadas de Faro e Sagres.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Nov 2014 às 13:08)

Isto só se aplica ao mapa novo, no entanto, o mapa em Flash diz "km/h" mas claramente não é ainda.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2014 às 13:10)

Já arranjavam o anemometro da estação do Cabo Raso...


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Nov 2014 às 15:48)

SpiderVV disse:


> Isto só se aplica ao mapa novo, no entanto, o mapa em Flash diz "km/h" mas claramente não é ainda.


Mapa em Flash, que acabaram com ele. Será que foi a minha mensagem?


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2014 às 20:30)

o barómetro de Portalegre não deve estar correcto... 6mbar mais baixo que Castelo Branco?


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Nov 2014 às 13:03)

Agreste disse:


> o barómetro de Portalegre não deve estar correcto... 6mbar mais baixo que Castelo Branco?


Não, não está, tal como o resto da EMA está sem manutenção há meses. Apenas o anemómetro, pluviómetro e talvez higrómetro funcionam correctamente.


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Nov 2014 às 19:29)

Alguém sabe porque a Estação meteorológica na Serra do Pilar ainda não está em funcionamento?


----------



## Chingula (30 Nov 2014 às 18:25)

Miguel96 disse:


> Alguém sabe porque a Estação meteorológica na Serra do Pilar ainda não está em funcionamento?


A estação da Serra do Pilar pertence ao Instituto Geofísico da Universidade do Porto...e em Portugal a cooperação institucional, por vezes, tem crises de terceiro mundo.


----------



## camrov8 (30 Nov 2014 às 18:40)

as vezes dentro da mesma, sou dador e dou pela direcção de Coimbra uma vez dei pela do porto e pedi uma certidão não me a deram porque não tinham os dados isto sendo as duas do ips


----------



## Rachie (4 Dez 2014 às 11:58)

Já repararam que o IPMA não apresenta imagens de satélite há cerca de 2 dias?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2014 às 12:38)

Rachie disse:


> Já repararam que o IPMA não apresenta imagens de satélite há cerca de 2 dias?


Foram mais de 48h sem imagens de SAT ....parece que já voltou ao normal .


----------



## Rachie (4 Dez 2014 às 13:19)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Foram mais de 48h sem imagens de SAT ....parece que já voltou ao normal .



YEY!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Dez 2014 às 15:23)

Snifa disse:


> Comunicado do IPMA:
> 
> Informação especial
> 
> ...





 Cada vez mais me surpreendo com o IPMA, estamos em Dezembro certo?
Informação especial a dar conta de temperaturas que descem um pouco mais do 0ºC em "algumas" terras altas? E máximas entre os 10ºC e 15ºC?


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 16:02)

O "algumas terras altas" tambem é bom, então são 3 ou 8? 
E nas terras baixas, não há frio devido a acção da inversão? No fim de semana tenho que enviar uma fotos geladas, está visto.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Dez 2014 às 16:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> O "algumas terras altas" tambem é bom, então são 3 ou 8?
> E nas terras baixas, não há frio devido a acção da inversão? No fim de semana tenho que enviar uma fotos geladas, está visto.


 
Não percas tempo!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Dez 2014 às 17:13)

Algo que eu tenho criticado (e muito) o IPMA e que eu não compreendo é o facto de não responderem aos e-mails que lhes são enviados.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2014 às 18:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Algo que eu tenho criticado (e muito) o IPMA e que eu não compreendo é o facto de não responderem aos e-mails que lhes são enviados.



Isso é algo que é inerente a quase toda a função pública.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2014 às 17:16)

Já estamos novamente sem imagens de sat. no ipma...e aquilo pára sempre nas 9h .


----------



## camrov8 (8 Dez 2014 às 20:50)

E o feriado também merecem


----------



## DaniFR (9 Dez 2014 às 00:03)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Já estamos novamente sem imagens de sat. no ipma...e aquilo pára sempre nas 9h .


Foi a senhora da limpeza que desligou a ficha da tomada para ligar o aspirador.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2014 às 01:01)

O satélite tem um claro problema, as imagens mexiam por todo o lado, no combinado dá para ver perfeitamente que o satélite está a abanar por todo o lado, estranhíssimo. Pode ter sido algo deste género, até aconteceu com o mesmo satélite e tudo.
http://sat-nd.com/failures/msg1.html

Edit: O mesmo aconteceu no output da EUMETSAT, mas depois ficou arranjado. O IPMA deve-se ter esquecido de retomar o seu output então depois do problema.


----------



## MicaMito (11 Dez 2014 às 23:46)

temos um radar a menos no IPMA? Só apanho o sul !


----------



## Fernando Costa (12 Dez 2014 às 11:14)

O radar de Coruche desapareceu do site do ipma. Porquê?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Dez 2014 às 13:35)

Estou a receber isto no mail:

***Vila Real***
Laranja
*Neve*
Queda de neve acima de 1000 metros de altitude sendo a cotas acima de
600 metros de altitude na regiao do Geres Peneda Soajo Larouco

*Peneda e Soajo não pertencem a Vila Real.
Rigor senhores! Rigor! 
Além de que o aviso é completamente disparatado e sem sentido.

Já recebi pelo menos 3 e-mail´s com os avisos...


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2014 às 13:41)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Estou a receber isto no mail:
> 
> ***Vila Real***
> Laranja
> ...



Precisam de algumas aulas de geografia, está visto.


----------



## Candy (12 Dez 2014 às 13:42)

Voltou o radar de Coruche.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Dez 2014 às 14:41)

Não só de geografia mas também de interpretação modelística, estou a ver... Provavelmente foi o AROME a meter as cotas mais baixas, um dos defeitos do IPMA é dar valor a mais ao AROME.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Dez 2014 às 14:45)

O Arome é o pior modelo que alguma vez já conheci, é inacreditável como ainda dão algum valor a esse modelo ....
Um modelo que chegou a dar 60 a 90 mm em 3h para aqui enquanto outros nem chuva davam mostra bem o valor real desse modelo !


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Dez 2014 às 14:47)

Mas antes de se iniciar mais uma crítica ao IPMA, vamos relembrar que o AROME é da MeteoFrance.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Dez 2014 às 16:00)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Estou a receber isto no mail:
> 
> ***Vila Real***
> Laranja
> ...


 
E reparo agora que o detalhe do alerta é igual para Vila Real, Braga e Viana do Castelo... Ou seja todas as serras pertencem segundo o IPMA aos 3 distritos!
Cada vez mais a falta de €€€ não pode ser justificação para tudo... É de uma falta de profissionalismo inadmissível e gritante. Chego à conclusão que não é apenas nos avisos relativos às temperaturas que o sistema é uma nulidade, o sistema é no seu todo uma perfeita nulidade.


----------



## Vince (12 Dez 2014 às 16:30)

Como sabem, não sou dado a critica fácil, mas desta parece de facto um erro grosseiro. Nem liguei muito, erros acontecem a todos nós, mas como envolve avisos já me parece uma situação algo chata....



SpiderVV disse:


> Provavelmente foi o AROME a meter as cotas mais baixas, um dos defeitos do IPMA é dar valor a mais ao AROME.



É possível que seja algum produto com output duvidoso, tenho ideia que no último Inverno de vez em quando também apareciam umas cotas do IPMA que ninguém entendia.

O WRF da Meteogalicia também dá cotas mais baixas, em torno de 1000 metros na madrugada, que me parece um pouco exagerado. No último Inverno também cheguei à conclusão que o WRF era demasiado generoso nas cotas. De qualquer forma, dos (para mim) generosos 1000 do WRF até aos 600 do IPMA é ainda uma grande diferença, não vejo porque artes mágicas poderia nevar aos 600 metros.
E o texto não faz sentido, se a cota fosse de 600 metros nevaria em mais sítios para além do Gerês. Daí ter posto a hipótese de ser gralha.


*WRF da Meteogalicia:*

cota 1000 no extremo norte e acumulação, de madrugada, subindo depois








Probabilidade de nevar abaixo dos 1000 metros:


----------



## Vince (12 Dez 2014 às 16:56)

Aurélio disse:


> O Arome é o pior modelo que alguma vez já conheci, é inacreditável como ainda dão algum valor a esse modelo ....
> Um modelo que chegou a dar 60 a 90 mm em 3h para aqui enquanto outros nem chuva davam mostra bem o valor real desse modelo !



É preciso saber interpretar e conhecer as limitações dos modelos. No caso dos modelos de mesoescala, de alta resolução, eles modelam mesmo as células. E como sabemos é muito difícil saber aonde uma célula dispara ou não dispara dadas as muitas variáveis em jogo.

Se fosse uma coisa simples de termos super-modelos adivinhos os storm chasers nos EUA limitavam-se a olhar para os modelos de altíssima resolução que eles tem lá, e aonde o modelo desenvolve células, montavam a esplanada e esperavam calmamente pelas super-células e tornados.
Ora como sabemos a realidade é muito diferente, os storm chasers chegam a andar centenas de quilómetros atrás de células.

Os mesoescala são úteis para perceber o potencial que existe, se um modela algo agressivo significa que os ingredientes estão lá, mas depois a realidade pode ser mais ou menos diferente, uma célula pode desenvolver-se longe do local modelado, ou pode nem se desenvolver de todo, porque afinal a atmosfera se comportou de forma diferente do que o modelo previa.
Os mesoescala sendo muito úteis, tendem a ampliar muito os pequenos erros que eventualmente o global que lhe serviu de inicialização lhe transmitiu.

Se alguém confia cegamente num modelo, sobretudo em eventos convectivos, o erro não é do modelo, mas de quem olha para eles dessa forma. Noutro tipo de situações/parâmetros, o grau de confiança já pode ser muito maior. A T850 por exemplo,  chuva estratiforme, etc,etc.


----------



## fishisco (12 Dez 2014 às 17:28)

e pah vocês também... primeiro acertar em cotas de neve é quase uma lotaria, e a errar ao menos que se erre por muito, mas eles também preveem neve para o Geres e nao para o Gerês...


----------



## Vince (12 Dez 2014 às 22:16)

Nas últimas saídas o ECMWF está de facto um pouco mais frio que o GFS, o que até é um pouco surpreendente para uma previsão de véspera.
De qualquer forma a diferença não justifica os 600m.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Dez 2014 às 16:58)

Agora não deverá haver muita crítica a fazer ao IPMA, após deixarem o radar de Coruche a emitir para o site, mesmo com graves problemas técnicos.


----------



## MicaMito (17 Dez 2014 às 22:44)

tão mas que se passa com o radar de coruche?


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Dez 2014 às 22:50)

Desde há uns dias que tem andado com problemas severos. Está em manutenção.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Dez 2014 às 01:34)

Acho que devem tar a cruzar o radar de coruche com o de arouca (o novo), daí não funcionar a alguns dias... Mas também pouco importa porque não deve chover


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Dez 2014 às 16:04)

**Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Continente**
**Bragança**
Amarelo
*Nevoeiro*
Nevoeiro persistente que pode ser gelado e com formacao de sincelo podendo dissipar temporariamente durante a tarde
Válido entre *2014-12-18 15:00:00* e *2014-12-20 14:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Recebi isto no e-mail.

Surpreendido pela positiva (finalmente)... Creio ser a primeira vez que vejo avisos por nevoeiro e mais, onde se refere o sincelo... pelo menos eu não me lembro de ver tal coisa anteriormente.

Confesso que ansiava por poder colocar aqui algo de positivo acerca desta entidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Dez 2014 às 16:11)

Flaviense21 disse:


> **Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Continente**
> **Bragança**
> Amarelo
> *Nevoeiro*
> ...



Também nunca tinha lido este tipo de aviso...
Para o distrito da Guarda também está assim !


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Dez 2014 às 16:15)

Há avisos de nevoeiro nessas zonas quase todos os anos, só que dantes as descrições eram mais genéricas. A novidade é mesmo a parte do sincelo, muito bom.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Dez 2014 às 23:34)

SpiderVV disse:


> Há avisos de nevoeiro nessas zonas quase todos os anos, só que dantes as descrições eram mais genéricas. A novidade é mesmo a parte do sincelo, muito bom.



Não coloco isso em causa, eu facto não me recordo.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Dez 2014 às 15:54)

http://meteoglobal.ipma.pt/eventos/...c-e-as-15h30-utc-de-dia-3-de-novembro-de-2014

É de louvar que tenham ido buscar dados a uma estação amadora para investigar um evento  E que por acaso é a do nosso colega Aristocrata.


----------



## Weatherman (29 Dez 2014 às 22:57)

Radar de Coruche novamente operacional.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Dez 2014 às 23:00)

Nem sei porque o ligaram de novo se os problemas continuam. Talevz estejam amenizados.


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Dez 2014 às 23:28)

Weatherman disse:


> Radar de Coruche novamente operacional.



Eu queria era o radar de Arouca a funcionar e o radar de Coruche em condições.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Dez 2014 às 23:33)

O radar de Arouca era para estar operacional nesta altura. Parece-me é que ainda vamos esperar mais uns meses.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Dez 2014 às 01:22)

Ele estar está operacional (ver entrevista do Observador que se falou aqui no fórum há uns tempos com imagens dele), falta mesmo a inauguração (a menos que tenha sido meio secreta) e depois a transposição para o site.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jan 2015 às 20:03)

_*Apocalypse Now*_ 






Mas antes de começarem as críticas, diria que provavelmente andam em recalibrações, talvez para triangular o de Arouca.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2015 às 17:38)

Ora eu tinha aqui um post sobre o novo inquérito de satisfação do IPMA, mas parece que foram espertos e apenas puseram uma pergunta a perguntar se a informação do site tinha sido útil em 2014 ou não. Isso nem um inquérito é, não sei se não querem levar com críticas ou...

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...t/media/noticias/textos/inquerito-ipma14.html


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2015 às 17:38)

Não há como não ser construtivo. Uma única questão cuja resposta é Sim ou Não.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2015 às 17:41)

Eu até tinha posto um post bem entusiasmante por ver finalmente um inquérito, disse para chutarem todos as suas críticas construtivas... e é uma pergunta. Isto é o chamado _damage control_ e é uma vergonha por parte da RP do IPMA.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jan 2015 às 18:28)

Não vou perder o meu tempo com isso!
O que tinha a dizer já disse quer em inquéritos anteriores bem como via e-mail que nunca se dignificaram responder...


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2015 às 18:44)

AnDré disse:


> A previsão da temperatura máxima esteve acima do valor observado, uma vez que os modelos de previsão não conseguiram reproduzir adequadamente a persistência de nebulosidade baixa ou de nevoeiro.



Isto é ridículo!! Então os meteorologistas de serviço já nem olham para mais nada senão os modelos? Não vêem as imagens de satélite?? Não olham para os registos das estações? Não vão à janela?? Não viram o nevoeiro a instalar-se? Não conseguiram perceber que o nevoeiro iria permanecer e não deixar as temperaturas subir? Porque é que quando actaulizaram a previsão do próprio dia, hoje às 7:39, não modificaram a previsão de temperaturas? Tudo isto é de uma incompetência lamentável!


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2015 às 18:47)

De que é que serve aos cidadãos este comunicado emitido às 17:23??



> Informação especial
> _*Comunicado válido entre* _*2015-01-07 17:19:00* e *2015-01-08 12:00:00*
> _Assunto:_ Temperatura máxima baixa devido ao nevoeiro no dia 07 de janeiro
> Uma massa de ar frio e húmida associada a forte estabilidade atmosférica e vento de nordeste fraco, favoreceu a ocorrência de nevoeiro que persistiu nas regiões do nordeste transmontano, vale do Tejo e Alentejo.
> ...



Agora fazem previsões retroactivas? Que inutilidade, parece que só querem é desculpar-se e atirar as culpas para os modelos!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jan 2015 às 18:50)

Concordo em absoluto com o StormRic!
É que nem os avisos atualizaram, mas emitem comunicados! Justificava-se sim um aviso por nevoeiro em Lisboa! Tal como se justifica um aviso por frio em Tras os Montes!
Critérios? Quero lá saber dos critérios, ainda por cima distritais... são um autentico disparate!

O que fazem para aparecer nas noticias... lamentável!


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jan 2015 às 20:16)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Concordo em absoluto com o StormRic!
> É que nem os avisos atualizaram, mas emitem comunicados! Justificava-se sim um aviso por nevoeiro em Lisboa! Tal como se justifica um aviso por frio em Tras os Montes!
> Critérios? Quero lá saber dos critérios, ainda por cima distritais... são um autentico disparate!
> 
> O que fazem para aparecer nas noticias... lamentável!



Distritais e de certas estações meteorológicas (pelo menos em alguns casos, como Viseu e estação do aeródromo). Eu defendo que os avisos não podem ser tão padronizados. Decerto que as regiões mais a nordeste do distrito de Viseu vão ter por exemplo sincelo e valores muito baixos de temperatura mínima, contudo o que é que o IPMA faz? Rigorosamente nada.


----------



## Zapiao (7 Jan 2015 às 23:55)

StormRic disse:


> Isto é ridículo!! Então os meteorologistas de serviço já nem olham para mais nada senão os modelos? Não vêem as imagens de satélite?? Não olham para os registos das estações? Não vão à janela?? Não viram o nevoeiro a instalar-se? Não conseguiram perceber que o nevoeiro iria permanecer e não deixar as temperaturas subir? Porque é que quando actaulizaram a previsão do próprio dia, hoje às 7:39, não modificaram a previsão de temperaturas? Tudo isto é de uma incompetência lamentável!


Reenvia isto para o IPMA sff. Queria ver a resposta deles.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2015 às 03:47)

Zapiao disse:


> Reenvia isto para o IPMA sff. Queria ver a resposta deles.



Acho que é habitual eles consultarem este tópico do fórum. Comunicações directas raramente têm respostas que eu saiba, além disso já fizeram um comunicado oficial, duvido que vão discutir o próprio comunicado, se é oficial é o ponto final pela parte deles.


----------



## Rachie (8 Jan 2015 às 08:15)

Sim, um comunicado às 17:30 quando já saí do trabalho é-me extremamente útil quando tive de me vestir adequadamente para sair de casa às 6:30 da manhã!


----------



## Agreste (8 Jan 2015 às 10:23)

símbolo do nevoeiro persistente... ainda não o tinha visto antes.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Jan 2015 às 10:55)

Agreste disse:


> símbolo do nevoeiro persistente... ainda não o tinha visto antes.


onde está esse símbolo?


----------



## Agreste (8 Jan 2015 às 11:06)

nos avisos...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jan 2015 às 11:11)

Já tem aparecido algumas vezes, ontem já estavam 3 distritos com esse aviso, e em Dezembro de 2014 (penso) também estiveram alguns distritos sob aviso de nevoeiro, incluindo Portalegre.

Cumps.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2015 às 14:07)

...avisos que foram totalmente inúteis porque foram postos quando o nevoeiro já se tinha começado a dissipar na maior parte do sul do país.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Jan 2015 às 14:17)

SpiderVV disse:


> ...avisos que foram totalmente inúteis porque foram postos quando o nevoeiro já se tinha começado a dissipar na maior parte do sul do país.


pois, ontem que teve nevoeiro o dia todo não houve avisos, andam um bocado baralhados


----------



## Aurélio (8 Jan 2015 às 14:18)

Antigamente nunca havia avisos, agora existe avisos por tudo e por nada ou porque está calor, ou está frio, ou está vento, ou está nevoeiro, ou porque chove algo que não seja chuviscos .....

Com tanto aviso ninguém começa a ligar para nada .... para que quero eu um aviso de nevoeiro, ou de frio ....

1) Está nevoeiro: hum ... acho que vou ficar em casa, ou se calhar é melhor ligar as luzes de nevoeiro;
2) Está frio: visto mais uma peça de roupa;
3) Está muito calor: fico todo nu 

4) Está vento: desde que seja mesmo perigoso, é recomendável pois pode surgir do nada, e há que tomar conduzo precauções;

5) Está chuva: conduzo mais devagar, e apenas em excesso é justificável avisos, acho que a maior parte das vezes nem se justificam avisos;

Banalizou-se tantos os avisos que já nem liga .....


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Jan 2015 às 14:23)

Aurélio disse:


> Antigamente nunca havia avisos, agora existe avisos por tudo e por nada ou porque está calor, ou está frio, ou está vento, ou está nevoeiro, ou porque chove algo que não seja chuviscos .....
> 
> Com tanto aviso ninguém começa a ligar para nada .... para que quero eu um aviso de nevoeiro, ou de frio ....
> 
> ...


o problema está mesmo aí, a banalização dos avisos


----------



## Prof BioGeo (8 Jan 2015 às 15:12)

Venho apenas tecer dois ou três comentários:
1) Quanto à _Informação especial_ de ontem, acho que todos percebemos como estas situações são difíceis de prever *de facto*. E depois há um aspeto que me parece que ainda ninguém falou. Isto só teve este impacto por se tratar de Lisboa, zona densamente povoada. Há quinze dias atrás, houve mais de 48 horas seguidas de nevoeiro por aqui e a temperatura ficou sempre muito abaixo do previsto (aliás tal como ontem aconteceu... não foi só em Lx!). Mas aí não houve nenhum comunicado oficial a dizer que no interior do Alentejo ou em Trás-os-montes a temperatura máxima foi muito mais baixa do que o previsto devido à forte estabilidade atmosférica e à persistência do nevoeiro, blá blá blá. Será que os milhares (sim, milhares) de Euros que pago em impostos (IRS, IMI, IUC, IVA, ...) são menos importantes que os que paga um cidadão de Lisboa? Mais uma vez, a demografia...

2) Dizer que o comunicado é inútil não me parece sensato! O IPMA assumiu que foi incapaz de prever, o que me parece digno de uma instituição séria e profissional. E para evitar especulação, explicou o que se passou.

3) Quanto à questão dos avisos: "preso por ter cão e preso por não ter". Se avisam, são exagerados. Se não avisam, é porque os critérios são distritais e não olham a realidades mais locais. Vá lá, caros companheiros deste grande fórum! Mais razão e menos emoção! A qualidade científica dos debates que tantas vezes aqui se estabelecem merece isso!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jan 2015 às 15:52)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Venho apenas tecer dois ou três comentários:
> 1) Quanto à _Informação especial_ de ontem, acho que todos percebemos como estas situações são difíceis de prever *de facto*. E depois há um aspeto que me parece que ainda ninguém falou. Isto só teve este impacto por se tratar de Lisboa, zona densamente povoada. Há quinze dias atrás, houve mais de 48 horas seguidas de nevoeiro por aqui e a temperatura ficou sempre muito abaixo do previsto (aliás tal como ontem aconteceu... não foi só em Lx!). Mas aí não houve nenhum comunicado oficial a dizer que no interior do Alentejo ou em Trás-os-montes a temperatura máxima foi muito mais baixa do que o previsto devido à forte estabilidade atmosférica e à persistência do nevoeiro, blá blá blá. Será que os milhares (sim, milhares) de Euros que pago em impostos (IRS, IMI, IUC, IVA, ...) são menos importantes que os que paga um cidadão de Lisboa? Mais uma vez, a demografia...
> 
> 2) Dizer que o comunicado é inútil não me parece sensato! O IPMA assumiu que foi incapaz de prever, o que me parece digno de uma instituição séria e profissional. E para evitar especulação, explicou o que se passou.
> ...


 
Com o 1º ponto concordo em absoluto quando diz que há parcialidade entre as diferentes regiões do país, em relação ao 2º ponto o StormRic já respondeu e faço das palavras dele minhas, quanto aos avisos, não comento, já muito escrevi aqui acerca do assunto.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2015 às 16:02)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Venho apenas tecer dois ou três comentários:
> 1) Quanto à _Informação especial_ de ontem, acho que todos percebemos como estas situações são difíceis de prever *de facto*. E depois há um aspeto que me parece que ainda ninguém falou. Isto só teve este impacto por se tratar de Lisboa, zona densamente povoada. Há quinze dias atrás, houve mais de 48 horas seguidas de nevoeiro por aqui e a temperatura ficou sempre muito abaixo do previsto (aliás tal como ontem aconteceu... não foi só em Lx!). Mas aí não houve nenhum comunicado oficial a dizer que no interior do Alentejo ou em Trás-os-montes a temperatura máxima foi muito mais baixa do que o previsto devido à forte estabilidade atmosférica e à persistência do nevoeiro, blá blá blá. Será que os milhares (sim, milhares) de Euros que pago em impostos (IRS, IMI, IUC, IVA, ...) são menos importantes que os que paga um cidadão de Lisboa? Mais uma vez, a demografia...
> 
> 2) Dizer que o comunicado é inútil não me parece sensato! O IPMA assumiu que foi incapaz de prever, o que me parece digno de uma instituição séria e profissional. E para evitar especulação, explicou o que se passou.
> ...



Já que usaste, opinaste e criticaste frases da minha mensagem, penso que teria sido mais correcto da tua parte dares a tua opinião sobre tudo o que eu disse e não apenas sobre algumas frases que assim apontadas perdem o significado do contexto original.

E já agora, alguém encontrou a tal "estação de meteorológica de Sintra" que registou os 14º às 14 horas de ontem dia 7? Quando a descobrirem digam-me por favor.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2015 às 16:16)

StormRic disse:


> J
> E já agora, alguém encontrou a tal "estação de meteorológica de Sintra" que registou os 14º às 14 horas de ontem dia 7? Quando a descobrirem digam-me por favor.



Será que estação (por qualquer bug ou falha na transmissão dos dados ) não apareceu no mapa de dados públicos? Embora o IPMA tivesse acesso aos dados da mesma?

Eles para mencionarem essa temperatura em Sintra é porque tiveram acesso à mesma ( penso eu )


----------



## rozzo (8 Jan 2015 às 16:25)

StormRic disse:


> E já agora, alguém encontrou a tal "estação de meteorológica de Sintra" que registou os 14º às 14 horas de ontem dia 7? Quando a descobrirem digam-me por favor.





Eu deduzo que seja o valor da *Base Aérea de Sintra (Granja)*. Daí não estar nesse mapa que apenas contém as estações do IPMA. Mas penso que alguns relatórios, e outros mapas que o IPMA produz utilizam outras dados de outras estações que não as próprias do IPMA.

Estava à procura dos registos mas o mais próximo que consigo de ontem é o das 12h, com *13º*. Portanto deverá ser isso! Consigo no Weatheronline p.ex. ver os valores horários no próprio dia, mas não aceder ao histórico completo dos dias anteriores.

Seria para lá de absurdo uma instituição pública estar a inventar dados assim...


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jan 2015 às 16:32)

Será esta?









http://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/LPST/2015/01/08/DailyHistory.html


----------



## rozzo (8 Jan 2015 às 16:35)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Será esta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim, exactamente, quando emite dados (penso que de noite não há observador...) aparece também no Wunderground essa estação que referi, da Base Aérea de Sintra (Granja).


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2015 às 16:37)

Snifa disse:


> Será que estação (por qualquer bug ou falha na transmissão dos dados ) não apareceu no mapa de dados públicos? Embora o IPMA tivesse acesso aos dados da mesma?
> 
> Eles para mencionarem essa temperatura em Sintra é porque tiveram acesso à mesma ( penso eu )





rozzo disse:


> Eu deduzo que seja o valor da *Base Aérea de Sintra (Granja)*. Daí não estar nesse mapa que apenas contém as estações do IPMA. Mas penso que alguns relatórios, e outros mapas que o IPMA produz utilizam outras dados de outras estações que não as próprias do IPMA.
> 
> Estava à procura dos registos mas o mais próximo que consigo é o das 12h, com 13º. Portanto deverá ser isso! Consigo no Weatheronline p.ex. ver os valores horários no próprio dia, mas não aceder ao histórico completo dos dias anteriores.



Por vezes pode ser necessário recorrer a estações privadas devido à insuficiência da cobertura pelas estações oficiais, mas nesse caso tal é referido. Mas pelo nome apenas de Sintra nunca conheci estação alguma. O concelho é bastante grande, até pensei que podia ser logo no Cacém por exemplo, como referiram a ausência de nevoeiro e este terminava logo ali perto depois da Amadora; ou podia ser Colares, ou a Pena, ou a B.A.1 com efeito, etc.
Mas... porquê esta falta de rigor na identificação, porquê irem buscar uma estação cujos dados nem são publicados na lista normal de estações, porquê este procedimento aligeirado num comunicado oficial?


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2015 às 16:40)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Será esta?





rozzo disse:


> Sim, exactamente, quando emite dados (penso que de noite não há observador...) aparece também no Wunderground essa estação que referi, da Base Aérea de Sintra (Granja).



Havia uma estação do IPMA na BA1, mas essa nesse mapa não é uma estação privada?

Edit: a BA1 não publica os dados na página do IPMA, se é que ainda está activa.


----------



## rozzo (8 Jan 2015 às 16:41)

StormRic disse:


> Havia uma estação do IPMA na BA1, mas essa nesse mapa não é uma estação privada?



Não, será mesmo essa da Base Aérea, tem é o problema de aparentemente não ter observador 24h, portanto tem muitos buracos, e assim, ausência de extremos diários online, apenas se consegue aceder a esses valores horários reportados. De qualquer forma, o IPMA deverá ter os extremos que serão anotados pelos observadores.


----------



## jotackosta (12 Jan 2015 às 18:47)

Era bom que o radar de Coruche estivesse a funcionar adequadamente estes próximos dias!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2015 às 19:11)

Mais excelente ainda era o Radar de Arouca ser disponibilizado... Alguém sabe o porquê de tanta demora?
Já agora o comunicado sobre o "super AA" que tivemos já tarda...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2015 às 20:52)

Desmistificando algumas noções.

O IPMA teve mesmo até há pouco tempo uma EMA (e não RUEMA) na vila de Sintra. O seu local exacto nunca tive conhecimento.

O IPMA não tem nenhuma estação (que eu conheça) na BA1 (Pero Pinheiro), conhecida como Base Aérea de Sintra. Essa estação meteorológica automática da BA1 (conhecida como Sintra/Granja nos mapas de Synop) é uma EMA da Força Aérea Portuguesa. Esta estação tem dados como mínimas e máximas, mas apenas para efeitos de climatologia a pedido do IPMA (dados que o referido instituto pede a todas as bases da Força Aérea apenas para fins climatológicos) e as EMA da Força Aérea de Alverca e Sintra só têm observador das 9 às 17h, o que resulta nos dados que apenas são disponibilizados a essas horas. Mas sem prejuízo para a climatologia, que julgo eu está assegurada, pois guardam-se os extremos para esse efeito, embora não mais que isso.

As estações automáticas da Força Aérea não aparecem nem me recordo de alguma vez terem aparecido no site do IPMA. Nem a de Leiria é da Força Aérea (importante distinguir o aeródromo de Leiria da Base Aérea nº 5 de Monte Real).

Portanto, os dados a aparecerem no site do IPMA não são os das bases da Força Aérea pois as plataformas são diferentes embopra também se usem equipamentos da Vaisala iguais, muitas vezes, aos do IPMA (conheço pessoalmente pelo menos 32 EMA do IPMA incluindo Portugal Continental e Ilhas).
Posso também assegurar que os dados de todas as bases operacionais da Força Aérea aparecem nos resumos descodificados a partir dos Synops emitidos pelas mesmas em sites internacionais, bastando para isso ir ver, sem qualquer «segredo».

As bases com serviço meteorológico a funcionar 24h por dia permanentemente são: LPLA (Lajes), LPMT (Montijo - base na qual trabalho), LPMR (Monte Real), LPOV (Ovar) e LPBJ (Beja), havendo nelas um observador, no mínimo, mesmo em períodos mínimos e, por isso, os dados são continuamente enviados para as plataformas exteriores. Digo-o com conhecimento interno, sem qualquer prejuízo para a instituição, visto que dados meteorológicos não constituem nenhum «segredo de Estado», pelo contrário, são muitas vezes guias para a aviação civil a desenrolar-se nas proximidades e para qualquer curioso que queira consultar tais dados.

Espero ter deixado alguma informação útil no tópico.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2015 às 21:00)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Mais excelente ainda era o Radar de Arouca ser disponibilizado... Alguém sabe o porquê de tanta demora?



Penso que esteja em calibrações. É um trabalho muito complicado eliminar todos os ecos falsos dos obstáculos ao longo do alcance do radar. Deve levar algum tempo a ficar totalmente operacional, mas não tenho a certeza se se encontra nesta fase.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Jan 2015 às 21:05)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Penso que esteja em calibrações. É um trabalho muito complicado eliminar todos os ecos falsos dos obstáculos ao longo do alcance do radar. Deve levar algum tempo a ficar totalmente operacional, mas não tenho a certeza se se encontra nesta fase.



*Assunção Cristas vem inaugurar a Torre Meteorológica da Freita*

Cerimónia está prevista para o início do ano, uma vez que o novo “Radar do Norte” já está
em funcionamento experimental. Artur Neves perspectiva ganhos para o Arouca Geopark

Edição de: Sexta, Dezembro 26, 2014
A ministra da Agricultura e do Mar, Assunção Cristas, presidirá, em Janeiro, à inauguração da Torre Meteorológica do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), que foi construída na Serra da Freita, em Arouca, concretamente no Pico do Gralheiro, a 1.100 metros de altitude.
O “Radar Meteorológico do Norte” (designação técnica) está concluído e em funcionamento experimental. Com cerca de 50 metros de altura, serve para recolher dados meteorológicos e integra um varandim que, a cerca de 40 metros do solo, funcionará como miradouro.

http://www.diarioaveiro.pt/noticias/assuncao-cristas-vem-inaugurar-torre-meteorologica-da-freita


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2015 às 02:05)

Espero que a suspensão das imagens dos dois radares às 22:40 tenha a ver com a entrada do novo em funcionamento!


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jan 2015 às 09:44)

Infelizmente tem acontecido de vez em quando portanto manter as expectativas baixas


----------



## aoc36 (26 Jan 2015 às 17:57)

Ainda não há novidades do radar de Arouca?


----------



## camrov8 (26 Jan 2015 às 19:14)

nada como sempre neste país tudo atrasa e ninguém quem liga


----------



## Paelagius (28 Jan 2015 às 08:25)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> nevoeiro gelado vindo de Leste a entrar, sigo com *2.3 ºc *actuais que é a mínima do dia, está frio e húmido.



Bom dia,

Não sei qual seja o critério de alertas do IPMA para terem deixado de emitir desta vez. Apenas alerta de agitação marítima.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Fev 2015 às 14:25)

Boas, acabou agora de dar nas notícias na SIC, sobre o radar de Arouca, falou sobre o seu alcance, e que vai dar informações ao aeroporto Francisco Sá Carneiro.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Fev 2015 às 14:27)

Ele já está operacional há um bom tempo internamente, mas algo os impede de o publicar decentemente.


----------



## camrov8 (4 Fev 2015 às 19:17)

eu conheço uma palavra para isso, incompetência


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Fev 2015 às 20:10)

camrov8 disse:


> eu conheço uma palavra para isso, incompetência



Quando as razões não são conhecidas, a maior parte das pessoas diz isso, mas lembremo-nos que não é o IPMA que trata do radar a 100% e que configurar um radar não é do dia para a noite.

Podemos estar descontentes, mas se não sabemos as causas não se pode apontar o dedo e dizer logo "incompetência"...!


----------



## camrov8 (4 Fev 2015 às 20:26)

li no ano passado no fugas do publico uma reportagem sobre o radar que tem um deck panorâmico e os responsáveis diziam que o radar já estava em testes e que em junho ira passar par o publico, tirando que já foram vistas imagens do radar, portanto quase um ano de atraso não sei o que lhe chamar




Duarte Sousa disse:


> Quando as razões não são conhecidas, a maior parte das pessoas diz isso, mas lembremo-nos que não é o IPMA que trata do radar a 100% e que configurar um radar não é do dia para a noite.
> 
> Podemos estar descontentes, mas se não sabemos as causas não se pode apontar o dedo e dizer logo "incompetência"...!


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Fev 2015 às 12:52)

Aqui fica uma notícia que saiu hoje no Público sobre o radar de Arouca.
Aparelho tem tecnologia que permite distinguir o tipo de partículas de água em diversos estados presentes na atmosfera e detectar fenómenos meteorológicos adversos ou perigosos com antecedência de três horas.
http://www.publico.pt/ciencia/noticia/o-norte-tem-finalmente-um-radar-meteorologico-1685035


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Fev 2015 às 13:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui fica uma notícia que saiu hoje no Público sobre o radar de Arouca.
> Aparelho tem tecnologia que permite distinguir o tipo de partículas de água em diversos estados presentes na atmosfera e detectar fenómenos meteorológicos adversos ou perigosos com antecedência de três horas.
> http://www.publico.pt/ciencia/noticia/o-norte-tem-finalmente-um-radar-meteorologico-1685035



Excelentes noticias, até que enfim! E sem dúvida as mais pormenorizadas sobre o equipamento e infraestrutura. 
Tudo tem uma explicação e como deve ser lógico ninguém mais que o IPMA o quer em funcionamento pleno e bem afinadinho!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Fev 2015 às 13:46)

Mais uma noticia, desta vez com video e mostra o radar em funcionamento e muito mais:
http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...e-Espanha-para-fazer-previsoes-meteorologicas


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Fev 2015 às 14:32)

"Em breve" desde 2014. 

No entanto cá estarei à espera, é bom ver desenvolvimento.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Fev 2015 às 20:15)

tanto falamos que finalmente vai acontecer, dia 18 vai ser inaugurado o radar do norte


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2015 às 20:49)

Inauguração não significa disponibilização. O complexo é que vai ser inaugurado, o radar aparentemente ainda está em fase experimental e será sim disponibilizado "no primeiro trimestre" deste ano.

http://www.publico.pt/ciencia/noticia/o-norte-tem-finalmente-um-radar-meteorologico-1685035


----------



## Sentry (23 Fev 2015 às 15:40)

Sobre outro contexto:

É possivel o IPMA disponibilizar informação meteorológica de estações que sejam deles mas que os dados já não estejam on-line?


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Fev 2015 às 15:27)

Já temos radar do Norte ! 

Fica a 1ª imagem para recordação:


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2015 às 15:28)

AndréFrade disse:


> Já temos radar do Norte !
> 
> Fica a 1ª imagem para recordação:



 pusémos ao mesmo tempo!


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Fev 2015 às 17:13)

> *OBSERVAÇÕES RADAR INCLUEM O NOVO RADAR DO NORTE*
> 2015-02-26 (IPMA)
> O radar meteorológico da região Norte (sistema de Arouca/Pico do Gralheiro) foi inaugurado no passado dia 18 de fevereiro, constituindo o mais moderno sistema da rede nacional de radares e concretizando a expansão desta rede para norte. A página do IPMA passou, a partir da tarde de hoje, dia 25 de fevereiro, a incluir nas observações radar sob a forma de Mosaico o contributo deste novo sistema, quer no produto Intensidade da Precipitação, quer no produto Precipitação Acumulada em 1 h. Oportunamente serão disponibilizadas imagens individuais deste sistema à semelhança do que se verifica com os restantes sistemas de radar da rede nacional.


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...edia/noticias/textos/imagens-radar-norte.html

Oportunamente...


----------



## Zapiao (26 Fev 2015 às 19:37)

Confirma-se 

Aqui que ninguem nos ouve, se as coisas tivessem sido BEM planeadas bastavam 2 radares bem posicionados geograficamente e faziam a mesma coisa de 3.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Mar 2015 às 14:56)

Parece que as imagens de radar ficaram inacessíveis... Quando clicamos na hiperligação somos automaticamente redireccionados para a homepage.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Mar 2015 às 14:57)

Apenas um bug qualquer, assim dá:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2015 às 15:50)

Comigo já vão 2 dias,neste pc não consigo aceder ao site do ipma...o pc fica assim ,fica todo marado .


----------



## Zapiao (9 Mar 2015 às 01:22)

Também não consigo aceder, pode ser que seja desta que mudem o mapa todo.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mar 2015 às 02:02)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Comigo já vão 2 dias,neste pc não consigo aceder ao site do ipma...o pc fica assim ,fica todo marado .





Zapiao disse:


> Também não consigo aceder, pode ser que seja desta que mudem o mapa todo.



É apenas uma diferença entre o verdadeiro link, o fornecido pelo SpiderVV, http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp
e o que está no menu da página. As imagens continuam no mesmo formato por agora.
Coloquem aquele link nos favoritos enquanto não é corrigido na página.


----------



## Zapiao (9 Mar 2015 às 13:42)

Parece haver alteraçoes, aparecem só 2 circulos indicativos do alcance e o mesmo no sul diminuiu bastante ja sem abrangir o norte de Africa - Marrocos.


----------



## Portugal Storms (9 Mar 2015 às 13:54)

Zapiao disse:


> Parece haver alteraçoes, aparecem só 2 circulos indicativos do alcance e o mesmo no sul diminuiu bastante ja sem abrangir o norte de Africa - Marrocos.


Desde as 05h:00m que tem havido intermitência com o funcionamento dos radares de Loulé e Couruche, para já o site do IPMA não está a fornecer imagens do de Loulé.
Mas deve ser temporário, acredito que até às 15h esteja a funcionar...Ou não...


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2015 às 13:55)

Zapiao disse:


> Parece haver alteraçoes, aparecem só 2 circulos indicativos do alcance e o mesmo no sul diminuiu bastante ja sem abrangir o norte de Africa - Marrocos.



Isso e o facto de o radar só estar a actualizar de 30 em 30 minutos, também me parece haver erros pois mostra constantemente precipitação ao largo do Litoral Norte, falsos ecos?

A visualização apenas do Radar da Freita e com mais zoom continua indisponível, apenas o mosaico dos radares


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2015 às 14:02)

Os ecos existem em todos os radares já há largos meses, há erros, mesmo que grandes, quesão muito complicados de remover. Ainda há dois dias o radar de Loulé estava a dar precipitação bem forte na costa com céu limpo.


----------



## Portugal Storms (9 Mar 2015 às 14:28)

Já estão os 3 a funcionar (até ver) e ao que parece a atualizar de 10 em 10 minutos, mas com ecos estranhos a sul...Bons ou maus, a 100% ou com falhas, são os radares que temos .


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2015 às 14:51)

Nos States a situação dos ecos por vezes é pior, são coisas que estão um pouco fora do controlo de quem calibra os radares devido aos milhares de factores que causam os ruídos. Camadas de inversão, frentes de brisa, insectos, pássaros...


----------



## Zapiao (9 Mar 2015 às 16:08)

Ja voltou sim mas pessoalmente até gostei de como estava de manha. Podiam era vender o de Loulé e ainda ganhavam uns trocos


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2015 às 16:34)

Arouca já tem os dados na página! Mas falta o mapa na imagem... :P


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2015 às 16:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> Arouca já tem os dados na página! Mas falta o mapa na imagem... :P



Exacto, só falta mesmo o mapa


----------



## Vince (9 Mar 2015 às 19:16)

Mapa manual 







Realmente aqueles ecos nunca saem dali, provavelmente não deverá muito que possam fazer. Já se sabia que a instalação deste radar seria complicada, altitude do radar, serras do norte, eólicas, etc. Não sei a razão destes falsos ecos em particular, mas dá ideia que é a "sombra" do grande Porto, se calhar muita interferência urbana?

O problema das eólicas deve ser os pontos que se vêm por vezes nalgumas zonas, aí ainda deve ser mais chato porque volta e meia dá ecos vermelhos, o que se calhar internamente dispara falsos alarmes.


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2015 às 19:24)

Vince disse:


> Realmente aqueles ecos nunca saem dali, provavelmente não deverá muito que possam fazer. Já se sabia que a instalação deste radar seria complicada, altitude do radar, serras do norte, eólicas, etc. Não sei a razão destes falsos ecos em particular, mas dá ideia que é a "sombra" do grande Porto, se calhar muita interferência urbana?



Mas em situações de chuva fraca  como tivemos há uns dias não apareciam estes ecos sobre o mar e o radar portou-se muito bem na detecção e evolução da chuva..parece que os falsos ecos só surgem com tempo de  céu limpo, sem precipitação.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2015 às 19:45)

Vince disse:


> Mapa manual
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Provavelmente conseguem distinguir, portanto... Mesmo o de Coruche tem alguns problemas com as éolicas da Beira Baixa.
Quanto aos ecos, mesmo o radar de Loulé tem imensos, tal como disse, influencias externas quase "incalibráveis".  Quando a atmosfera está mais instável, como em frentes, realmente não acontece.


----------



## Vince (9 Mar 2015 às 22:36)

Snifa disse:


> Mas em situações de chuva fraca  como tivemos há uns dias não apareciam estes ecos sobre o mar e o radar portou-se muito bem na detecção e evolução da chuva..parece que os falsos ecos só surgem com tempo de  céu limpo, sem precipitação.



Na altura não reparei quando choveu, calhou então sempre que vi estar com bom tempo.
Estive a ler uns quantos textos e encontrei bastante informação:

WHAT ARE ANOMALOUS PROPAGATION AND FALSE ECHOS?
http://www.theweatherprediction.com/habyhints/247/

Refraction
http://forecast.weather.gov/jetstream/doppler/beam_max.htm

Anomalous Propagation
http://forecast.weather.gov/jetstream/doppler/ap_max.htm


Num dos textos encontrei este pormenor que poderá ser a explicação para então o radar se comportar melhor com chuva,

*Clear Air mode *
_Clear Air mode is used when there is no rain within the range of the radar. In this mode, the radar is in its most sensitive operation state. This mode has the slowest antenna rotation rate which permits the radar to sample a given volume of the atmosphere longer. This increased sampling increases the radar's sensitivity and ability to detect smaller objects in the atmosphere than in precipitation mode.

....
_
*Precipitation Mode*
_When precipitation is occurring, the radar does not need to be as sensitive as in clear air mode as rain provides plenty of returning signals. At the same time, meteorologists want to see higher in the atmosphere when precipitation is occurring to analyze the vertical structure of the storms. This is when the meteorologists switch the radar to precipitation mode.
...._

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/jetstream/doppler/vcp_max.htm


Provavelmente com bom tempo o radar entra num modo especial rodando mais lentamente, o que o torna mais sensível ampliando fenómenos anómalos que geram falsos ecos de precipitação, além de aves, poeiras, fumo com partículas, etc.

Bom, o que interessa é que funcione bem com a precipitação, os falsos ecos a gente habitua-se a interpretá-los, afinal os outros volta e meia mostram coisas estranhas. A mim é que me tinha parecido que este do norte estava sempre a mostrar reflectividade falsa naquela zona no mar.


----------



## Zapiao (9 Mar 2015 às 23:35)

Sempre pensei que o desligassem quando não está previsto chuva.....


----------



## MSantos (10 Mar 2015 às 00:43)

Zapiao disse:


> Ja voltou sim mas pessoalmente até gostei de como estava de manha. Podiam era vender o de Loulé e ainda ganhavam uns trocos



Vender?? Agora que temos todo o Continente com cobertura de radar queres vender o radar mais a Sul?


----------



## Zapiao (10 Mar 2015 às 01:20)

O novo e o de Coruche ja contemplam todo o território portanto o sulista é dispensável. Vou mandar mail sobre o caso ao IPMA.


----------



## Vince (10 Mar 2015 às 07:27)

Zapiao disse:


> O novo e o de Coruche ja contemplam todo o território portanto o sulista é dispensável. Vou mandar mail sobre o caso ao IPMA.



Já pensaste que há uma razão para os radares estarem dentro do possível próximo do litoral, e não apenas no interior ?










É que os radares não servem apenas para ver o que se forma em terra mas também o que se aproxima pelo mar, de preferência com o maior tempo de antecedência (alcance) possível.


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2015 às 10:45)

Hoje há mais nebulosidade sobre o mar e já não aparecem aqueles extensos ecos falsos de ontem, pelos menos a Oeste.


----------



## MSantos (10 Mar 2015 às 10:56)

Zapiao disse:


> O novo e o de Coruche ja contemplam todo o território portanto o sulista é dispensável. Vou mandar mail sobre o caso ao IPMA.



Todos os radares fazem falta, pelas razões que o Vince já explicou e também pelo facto de que quanto mais longe estamos do radar pior informação retiramos deste, pois as interferências são muitas e de variada ordem, portanto o melhor mesmo é os radares sobreporem-se para melhor eliminar falsos ecos e erros e "ver" mais longe da costa.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mar 2015 às 13:05)

Os radares têm qualidade quase nula no alcance máximo, para a melhor precisão e observação, precisam de haver vários radares mesmo num raio de 500km.

Já agora, pequena mudança no site, as observações agora chamam-se "Estações online" e a função de gráficos foi movida para a mesma página das observações.


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2015 às 13:08)

Radar de Arouca/ Freita já disponível com o mapa e reflectividade, melhora um pouco a observação, mas ainda não é o ideal, falta zoom sobre as regiões e melhorar as cores do mapa para não se confundirem tanto com as cores do radar


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mar 2015 às 13:12)

Zoom é um pouco improvável de acontecer nos próximos tempos, tinham que mudar as páginas e o output dos dados inteiro... Essa imagem é a imagem que o próprio software do radar dá sem qualquer ajuste, portanto mais prática por agora.  Mas vá lá que colocaram o mapa.


----------



## 1337 (10 Mar 2015 às 14:24)

SpiderVV disse:


> Os radares têm qualidade quase nula no alcance máximo, para a melhor precisão e observação, precisam de haver vários radares mesmo num raio de 500km.
> 
> Já agora, pequena mudança no site, as observações agora chamam-se "Estações online" e a função de gráficos foi movida para a mesma página das observações.


Para a mesma página das observações? Não percebi nem sei onde estão agora os gráficos


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mar 2015 às 14:36)

1337 disse:


> Para a mesma página das observações? Não percebi nem sei onde estão agora os gráficos


Na barra lateral direita, "Representação da Evolução".


----------



## Vince (10 Mar 2015 às 21:34)

SpiderVV disse:


> Zoom é um pouco improvável de acontecer nos próximos tempos, tinham que mudar as páginas e o output dos dados inteiro... Essa imagem é a imagem que o próprio software do radar dá sem qualquer ajuste, portanto mais prática por agora.  Mas vá lá que colocaram o mapa.



Sim, bastante improvável. O mais importante é finalmente termos radar no norte, mais dia menos dia chegarão umas frentes ou trovoadas para usufruir.

De qualquer forma é sempre bom pedir-se melhor, dado que melhor nem tem que significar muito trabalho ou custos.

Esta "falha" inicial de mostrarem o radar do norte sem o mapa de fundo até foi útil, serviu para eu comprovar as impressões que já tinha.

Se o IPMA diminui o output original e comprime para JPG no website por causa do peso das imagens, a conclusão é que elas são pesadas precisamente por causa do tipo de mapa que usam. Muito colorido, detalhado, com orografia, é isso que torna a imagem pesada, não o produto radar que interessa.

- Se usassem um mapa de cores simples, apenas com divisões administrativas e cidades por ex., o tamanho seria muito inferior. Que é o que fazem muitos outros serviços Meteo, por ex. a Meteogalicia aqui ao lado. Assim, sem grandes complicações, só mudar o mapa, conseguiam dar-nos o output maior e sem estar degradado, e ainda poupar uns 50% de banda, estimativa que fiz.

- Se usassem transparência como aqui há tempos referi, podiam até manter o mesmo mapa de fundo (que fica em cache nos browsers) e só muda o resto. A poupança poderia chegar aos 60/70%, e o output ficava melhor para nós, mesmo usando o mapa actual que ficaria apenas como imagem fixa de fundo....

Agora obviamente não sei se o software de radar deles permite (eles tem o Iris), mas deve dar porque não faltam outros serviços meteo noutros países que fazem isso.

Mas como já referi antes, o ideal para mim seria algo deste género,  apenas uma brincadeira para mostrar, feita numa hora, usando a API do Google Maps, copy-paste de poucas de linhas de código , o trabalho é todo feito pela API:

http://www.meteopt.com/testes/demo1.html
http://www.meteopt.com/testes/demo2.html (neste dá para ver bem os fortes ecos "falsos" causados pelos parques eólicos Alto Minho I)
http://www.meteopt.com/testes/demo3.html

E se não houvesse tempo nem disposição, forneciam o tal layer transparente, e a sociedade civil e empresarial rapidamente criaria ferramentas, apps, de visualização interessantes. À semelhança do que também fazem outros serviços meteo, mesmo na Europa, por exemplo o MetOffice entre outros fornece gratuitamente:
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/datapoint/product/rainfall-radar-map-layer


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mar 2015 às 21:44)

Nos dias de hoje largura de banda talvez não fosse um problema muito grande... Os servidores do IPMA foram substituídos alguns meses após terem virado IPMA, e desde aí têm se aguentado em eventos, uma imagem GIF sem ser redimensionada não faria grandes "estragos" a nível de bandwidth, apesar de ainda serem uns 180 KB por imagem. Pelo que já vi noutros radares que usam o mesmo software, o mapa é igual em todos, portanto substituição iria implicar substituições a nível de software que se calhar seriam um pouco complicadas para o pessoal de TI do IPMA, que já de si deve ser extremamente reduzido.
Nas poucas reportagens do IPMA em que se vê a sala de controlo, vê-se que o output deles do radar é basicamente a mesma coisa do que nós vemos, com a diferença que eles têm controlo sob o software e nós vemos apenas a imagem.


----------



## Vince (10 Mar 2015 às 21:54)

Se não for um problema de largura de banda, então ainda mais fácil seria pelo menos apresentarem a imagem sem estar degradada. 
Bastava uma simples tag numa linha de html, a imagem continuava a caber no layout só que era o html que a diminua. Afinal como o fórum aqui tb faz....
Mapas dinâmicos já seria diferente, mas como tentei explicar em cima, nada de outro mundo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Mar 2015 às 00:17)

Será que algum dia o IPMA vai disponibilizar as funcionalidades de deteção especifica de hidrometeoros? Na meteogalicia o radar dá o tipo de precipitação (fraca, moderada, forte) e o tipo de hidrometeoros (neve, granizo... etc).


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Mar 2015 às 00:57)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/

Previsões por hora!

Informações: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/texto.jsp


----------



## Thomar (12 Mar 2015 às 09:58)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/
> 
> Previsões por hora!
> 
> Informações: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/texto.jsp



São muito bem vindas! :-)


----------



## Cadito (12 Mar 2015 às 22:35)

Ja há três dias que não consigo aceder ao separador "Observação" na página principal do IPMA. Assim não dá para visualizar os resumos diários! 

O que é que se passa?


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Mar 2015 às 22:43)

Tens que ir pelo menu mesmo, onde diz Estações Online! Como mudaram o link, o atalho rápido não funciona.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Mar 2015 às 23:06)

Nesta imagem do radar de Arouca vemos que o falso-eco está delimitado por uma parte de circunferência, talvez seja útil para se retirarem algumas conclusões.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mar 2015 às 00:57)

Numa análise mais aprofundada verias que não é bem o caso. E não sei que conclusões poderíamos tirar sem ser a conclusão que está um radar como o de Loulé ou o de Coruche, com a diferença que tem um tipo diferente de ecos devido á altitude que são extremamente difíceis de filtrar. O IPMA pode ser o IPMA mas não é burro. 
Aliás, o de Loulé mais parece que anda sempre uma tempestade lá.


----------



## Snifa (13 Mar 2015 às 09:05)

Não se consegue entrar no site do IPMA pela via "normal"

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/ e mesmo www.ipma.pt


No entanto pesquisando no google por exemplo por IPMA radar https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/ já se entra e navega normalmente no site desde que não se clique no simbolo do IPMA


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mar 2015 às 14:02)

Aqui esse problema apareceu há 2 dias mas foi logo arranjado, já não tenho isso. Funciona normalmente aqui.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mar 2015 às 13:19)

O IPMA, juntou mais um item na secção Tempo, o novo item é a Previsão horária, localidade e substituiu "Dados Meteorológicos" por "Estações On-line"


----------



## AnDré (15 Mar 2015 às 13:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/
> 
> Previsões por hora!
> 
> Informações: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/texto.jsp



Não sei se repararam, mas agora há previsões hora a hora para localidades como Penhas da Saúde (distrito de Castelo Branco) e mesmo para a Torre!


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Mar 2015 às 14:17)

AnDré disse:


> Não sei se repararam, mas agora há previsões hora a hora para localidades como Penhas da Saúde (distrito de Castelo Branco) e mesmo para a Torre!



Muito bom


----------



## Vince (18 Mar 2015 às 09:59)

SpiderVV disse:


> Pelo que já vi noutros radares que usam o mesmo software, o mapa é igual em todos, portanto substituição iria implicar substituições a nível de software que se calhar seriam um pouco complicadas para o pessoal de TI do IPMA, que já de si deve ser extremamente reduzido.



Olha um mapa diferente de há pouco (9z) que encontrei por acaso no Sinobas, com o mesmo software 
Escala cinza já diminuiria bastante os tamanhos.






Este mapa é de hoje, mas ainda não tem o radar do norte na composição.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Mar 2015 às 11:16)

A AEMET estreia hoje o novo formato de previsão video, disponível no site www. aemet.es .


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Mar 2015 às 12:05)

Vince disse:


> Olha um mapa diferente de há pouco (9z) que encontrei por acaso no Sinobas, com o mesmo software
> Escala cinza já diminuiria bastante os tamanhos.
> 
> ---
> ...


Mapa interessantíssimo com os radares de Portugal e tudo! Nota-se também o porquê dos radares da AEMET parecerem "piores" que os nossos, a escala de reflectividadeé diferente, por acaso não entendo o porquê do mínimo ser tão alto, talvez para reduzir ruído mas aguaceiros mais fracos sofrerão...

Versão maior:





Mais uma:
http://i.imgur.com/iF0Ffwc.jpg

Sinceramente penso que não devia custar muito ao IPMA ter algo no Twitter como a AEMET, a mostrar imagens e detalhes também.


----------



## Vince (18 Mar 2015 às 13:12)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sinceramente penso que não devia custar muito ao IPMA ter algo no Twitter como a AEMET, a mostrar imagens e detalhes também.



A AEMET tem uma aplicação própria só dedicada à monitorização do twitter e fóruns meteo, para seguir aficionados de meteo e visualização de mensagens por palavras chave ligadas a meteorologia, e feeds de fóruns.
Usam como mais um input/complemento do que se passa, mais uma frente de vigilância. Redes sociais são ferramentas poderosas para um Instituto Meteo ou Protecção Civil, quer para difundir informação oficial em situações complicadas, quer para receber informação.  O twitter é especialmente bom em eventos especiais, emergências, etc.

E como usa isso como ferramenta, oferece em troca mais informação "exclusiva", disponibilizando produtos que não são públicos, informação importante em 1ª mão, etc, até para sensibilizar mais as pessoas a participar. Ou seja, se queres que as pessoas adiram em massa também tens que dar coisas em troca, tem que haver muito dinamismo e reciprocidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Mar 2015 às 17:08)

No canto inferior esquerdo do site agora têm uma parte a dizer Tempo Extremo com um feed do Meteoglobal. Penso que antes de terem feito isso deviam ter reorganizado o Meteoglobal um pouco. 
Porque não seguir o modelo do Sinobas da AEMET?


----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2015 às 15:49)

Meteorologistas de 19 países discutem esta quinta-feira em Arouca a harmonização de procedimentos entre diversos radares europeus, num ambiente de "amizade e confiança" que, facilitando o reconhecimento de "erros dispendiosos", permite "poupar dinheiro aos contribuintes".

Elena Saltikoff garante que o espírito de confiança observado entre os quase 50 meteorologistas agora reunidos em Arouca é "decisivo para uma discussão verdadeira"

A perspectiva é da finlandesa Elena Saltikoff, gestora do projecto OPERA, que até 2017 se propõe estabelecer uma plataforma europeia de troca de experiências sobre questões operacionais dos radares meteorológicos e, com base nessa informação, desenvolver e distribuir produtos compósitos com alta qualidade.

"Esta é uma reunião de especialistas que está a decorrer num ambiente de amizade e confiança, o que permite às pessoas sentirem-se à vontade para admitirem os erros que fizeram e partilharem com os outros o que correu mal nos seus países", declarou a meteorologista da Finlândia.

"Como o que está em causa neste contexto são habitualmente erros muito dispendiosos, esta é uma forma de evitarmos situações idênticas e de assim pouparmos dinheiro aos contribuintes", acrescenta. 

Elena Saltikoff garante que o espírito de confiança observado entre os quase 50 meteorologistas agora reunidos em Arouca é "decisivo para uma discussão verdadeira" e, embora sem revelar especificidades dos casos já analisados à porta fechada desde quarta-feira, revela que "o trabalho já teve resultados muito frutíferos".

"Estes especialistas trabalham todos de acordo com as regras dos seus governos e há casos que já ficámos a saber que não se devem repetir", realça.

Sérgio Barbosa, do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, nota que o encontro internacional favorecerá ainda a definição de requisitos comuns para a informação que é recolhida por cada estrutura nacional e depois partilhada com os serviços meteorológicos do Centro de Operação de Dados Odyssey - que desde Setembro de 2014 conta com o contributo dos radares portugueses de Coruche e Loulé, e "em breve irá receber também o do radar de Arouca".

"A vantagem da harmonização de dados é que englobará toda a área de cobertura dos diversos países europeus que enviam informação para o Odyssey e permitirá criar produtos melhores", explica o responsável do IPMA, referindo-se aos diferentes suportes em que se expressam dados meteorológicos, como é o caso de mapas sobre a intensidade da precipitação ou máximos de reflectividade. 

"A ideia é que no futuro esse 'input' adicional facilite a introdução de modelos numéricos de previsão do tempo, para se melhorar a qualidade da previsão a nível global", observa.

Nesse contexto, Sérgio Barbosa admite ainda que a generalidade dos serviços meteorológicos europeus beneficiaria com a existência de mais profissionais em funções na área de radar. "Há pouca gente a trabalhar nisto em Portugal - temos só três a nível nacional - e, com mais pessoas, o desenvolvimento das previsões também seria maior", conclui. 

http://www.ionline.pt/artigos/mundo/europa-meteorologistas-admitem-erros-dispendiosos/pag/-1


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Mar 2015 às 16:59)

Vai um pouco ao encontro das imagens postadas acima com os radares ibéricos incluindo os Portugueses


----------



## Orion (23 Mar 2015 às 15:41)

> *Os portugueses utilizam cada vez mais informação sobre as condições do tempo, se chove ou faz sol, e mais de 100 mil têm aplicações informáticas do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) nos seus aparelhos móveis.*



http://www.noticiasaominuto.com/tech/364926/cerca-de-100-mil-portugueses-usam-app-do-ipma


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Mar 2015 às 15:53)

E é tão fraquinha! Um "mundo inteiro" pela frente para evoluir!


----------



## ijv (23 Mar 2015 às 19:42)

Para uma entidade destas bem que a aplicação poderia estar mais evoluída.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mar 2015 às 21:11)

Parece que o IPMA, recuou a 30 de Maio de 2001 na data de envio dos e-mails , era tão bom, fazia 21 anos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2015 às 13:38)

As imagens do radar do IPMA,já voltou aos velhos tempos ,já mostra as imagens de 10 em 10 minutos ...boa .


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mar 2015 às 23:45)

O que se passou em São Pedro de Moel


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mar 2015 às 23:47)

Interessante porque parece ser uma inversão do sinal da temperatura, algum erro de dados.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mar 2015 às 23:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> Interessante porque parece ser uma inversão do sinal da temperatura, algum erro de dados.


Exato 

Belos acumulados


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mar 2015 às 14:42)

Apesar de o IPMA andar a actualizar a página do Facebook com apenas fotografias, ao mesmo tempo parecem estar a compor um pouco melhor o perfil. Será que vêm aí bons tempos quanto à interação com a população tal como o IPMA Açores? 
Era de louvar, sinceramente.


----------



## ijv (25 Mar 2015 às 15:30)

Alguem esta com problemas na página do ipma no menu das cartas meteorologicas?
aparece-me esta imagem, nem consigo ver os mapas.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mar 2015 às 17:07)

Aqui está tudo ok. Experimenta Ctrl e F5 ao mesmo tempo para actualizar a página e apagar a cache da página.


----------



## ijv (25 Mar 2015 às 19:17)

Ja esta a funcionar. Obrigado


----------



## StormRic (26 Mar 2015 às 01:08)

De vez em quando há estações que entram em delírio, mas ficamos na dúvida.
Nalguns casos é tão exagerado o desvio em relação às outras estações que não temos dúvidas.
No aeródromo de Santa Cruz parece que alguém se esqueceu do sistema de rega do relvado aberto sobre o pluviómetro


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mar 2015 às 01:20)

Esses acumulados disparatados de Santa Cruz , penso que serão influência da forte nortada , na terça feira também já tinha reparado.


----------



## StormRic (26 Mar 2015 às 17:43)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Exato
> 
> Belos acumulados





Joaopaulo disse:


> Esses acumulados disparatados de Santa Cruz , penso que serão influência da forte nortada , na terça feira também já tinha reparado.











IPMA, desliguem o registo pluviométrico, s.f.f. os alarmes automáticos na protecção civil (se existirem) não devem parar de tocar...


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mar 2015 às 18:08)

StormRic disse:


> IPMA, desliguem o registo pluviométrico, s.f.f. os alarmes automáticos na protecção civil (se existirem) não devem parar de tocar...



Nota-se claramente que foi influência do vento, depois das 21h o vento acalmou e não voltou a acumular.










O IPMA tem que ir lá reforçar o suporte do pluviômetro..


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2015 às 18:27)

De certeza que o IPMA já notou isso e provavelmente a ANPC estará notificada, apenas não desligam é o feed de dados.


----------



## StormRic (26 Mar 2015 às 18:36)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Nota-se claramente que foi influência do vento, depois das 21h o vento acalmou e não voltou a acumular.
> 
> O IPMA tem que ir lá reforçar o suporte do pluviômetro..



Que sistema de medição de precipitação tão infeliz que fica sujeito às vibrações do vento. Se assim é porque não o colocam num pilar de cimento em vez de num mastro?  
Como é que podemos então confiar nos registos em estações com sistemas do mesmo tipo. Os dados podem assim estar todos sistemáticamente falseados sem possibilidade de controle. Há algo muito errado na concepção dessa tecnologia.


----------



## 1337 (26 Mar 2015 às 20:08)

Mais uma vez estações a desaparecerem do mapa, desta vez calhou aqui de ponte de lima e também a de V n Cerveira. Alguém sabe porque é que elas desaparecem do nada do mapa?


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2015 às 21:55)

Feed de dados é interrompido repentinamente. O IPMA provavelmente também fica sem acesso.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mar 2015 às 22:42)

Nenhum dos radares do IPMA gosta de tempo limpo


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Mar 2015 às 10:57)

A RUEMA do Caramulo voltou 
Mas parece que está com uns problemas no sensor de temperatura





Estava agora a ver as imagens satélite , estariam a ocorrer inversões ou estar nevoeiro nas outras estações..





Humidade muito baixa comparando com as outras


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Mar 2015 às 11:07)

A estação de Santa Cruz ( Aeródromo) , continua a registar "acumulados de vento"
Dados de ontem:





Hoje continua a acumular


----------



## jmbneto (1 Abr 2015 às 18:23)

Joaopaulo disse:


> O que se passou em São Pedro de Moel


Termómetro avariado!Os dados de temperatura já estão a ser eliminados.


----------



## jmbneto (1 Abr 2015 às 18:27)

StormRic disse:


> Que sistema de medição de precipitação tão infeliz que fica sujeito às vibrações do vento. Se assim é porque não o colocam num pilar de cimento em vez de num mastro?
> Como é que podemos então confiar nos registos em estações com sistemas do mesmo tipo. Os dados podem assim estar todos sistemáticamente falseados sem possibilidade de controle. Há algo muito errado na concepção dessa tecnologia.


De facto nalguns locais o udómetro foi reforçado com um pliar de cimento e tivemos resultados positivos. Noutros nem por isso. Existem locais onde é necessário fazer esse "upgrade". Tudo está relacionado com o udómetro que se encontra nos locais. Estes problemas tem aconteciso com udómetro da Young. As estaçoes mais  antigas que têm udómetros Lambrecht esse problema não se põe (são mais resistentes) .


----------



## jmbneto (1 Abr 2015 às 18:29)

Joaopaulo disse:


> A estação de Santa Cruz ( Aeródromo) , continua a registar "acumulados de vento"
> Dados de ontem:
> 
> 
> ...


Problema de programação do logger que estamos a tentar resolver. Para já já repusemos a antiga versão do software. Vamos estar atentos! obrigado


----------



## jmbneto (1 Abr 2015 às 18:38)

Joaopaulo disse:


> A RUEMA do Caramulo voltou
> Mas parece que está com uns problemas no sensor de temperatura
> 
> 
> ...


Ao fim de algum conseguimos repôr esta ema em funcionamento muito com a ajuda de um colaborado METOPT. De facto os valores de T/H estão estranhos. Vamos estar atentos. Obrigado pelo reparo!


----------



## CptRena (3 Abr 2015 às 15:34)

david 6 disse:


> na ultima hora a estação do ipma do Caramulo mostra 0.2mm de precipitação





Mr. Neves disse:


> A serra esteve bastante nublada, só se foi nessa altura. Entretanto foi já detetado um raio no sul da serra da estrela.
> 
> Neste momento 33ºC e mais nublado a Este.





keipha disse:


> No caramulo não choveu. Estava lá uma brasa. Estive lá parte da tarde. Alguém sabe a localização da estação do ipma no caramulo?





Nickname disse:


> Pois, mas é um bocado duvidoso que tenha chovido por lá ou não?
> Cá para mim não está nas melhores condições a estação, é que hoje de manhã registava 26ºC ás 7 ou 8 horas, muito mais quente que qualquer outra estação.
> 
> Aqui em Viseu ás 4 da tarde estavam 30.5ºC no aeródromo e 34.2ºC na cidade segundo o ipma





StormRic disse:


> Boas vindas à EMA do Caramulo!





StormRic disse:


> Mínima impressionante! Como tem estado o Caramulo à vista daí? Tem estado coberto de nuvens? É que o registo da EMA recentemente reposta a funcionar tem hoje um acumulado de precipitação muito estranho, 9,3mm entre as 10h e as 16h, e nesta altura deixou de registar todos os parâmetros. No radar também nada se viu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mr. Neves disse:


> Realmente esses mm acumulados são muito esquisitos, aliás esta estação desde há uns tempos para cá tem sido muito estranha. Mas o que eu posso dizer é que a precipitação da parte da manhã é um absurdo. Já da parte da tarde nomeadamente no período das 15h às 16:15h o céu esteve muito nublado, o sol desapareceu mesmo nesta altura, contudo não caiu nem uma gotinha aqui. Para além disso neste mesmo período o Caramulo via-se bem, nunca esteve tapado com nuvens.





StormRic disse:


> Pois, a precipitação não existiu portanto. Então ou o registo do pluviómetro avariou ou poderá ser gelo, sincelo, neve que terá derretido a partir das 10 da manhã. As temperaturas estiveram perto de zero toda a noite e nas três horas antes do amanhecer chegaram a negativas. Às 9h da manhã tinha começado a subir e era de 3,8ºC. Poderá ter começado a derreter a partir daí, mas não sei se isso é possível de ter acontecido. Agora fico sem saber se se pode confiar nos registos de precipitação futuros, mas para já, a conclusão é negativa.
> 
> Espero que ninguém tenha tido a ideia de regar a estação...





keipha disse:


> Não houve precipitação nem neve derretida e duvido gelo. É mesmo erra da estação. Hoje a Serra esteve sempre à vista e se tivesse havido algo seria de tarde como disse o MrNeves. A estação tem estado com um funcionamento muito intermitente e quando ressuscita, indica sempre valores de precipitação que não houve.





Joaopaulo disse:


> A RUEMA do Caramulo voltou
> Mas parece que está com uns problemas no sensor de temperatura
> 
> 
> ...





jmbneto disse:


> Ao fim de algum conseguimos repôr esta ema em funcionamento muito com a ajuda de um colaborado METOPT. De facto os valores de T/H estão estranhos. Vamos estar atentos. Obrigado pelo reparo!



Todos esses acumulados estranhos, registados na EMA do Caramulo, eram causados por um defeito no interruptor magnético (_reed switch_) do udómetro. Este interruptor foi substituído, como tal, não deverá ocorrer novamente.
Quanto aos valores do termohigrómetro, não serão assim tão descabidos. Como está óbvio, nessa imagem de satélite, e o Joaopaulo reparou, a parte Este do Caramulo encontrava-se sob vento Föhn, daí os valores obtidos na estação do Caramulo. Claramente corrente de ONO sobre o território continental, o vapor de água a condensar ao ser forçado o ar a subir, assim como o ar a contornar a montanha e a espalhar-se em volta dando aqueles valores de humidade altos nas outras estações.
Como se pode ver também, no aeródromo de Viseu, que se encontra mais alto que a cidade, a humidade também era mais baixa.
E lá está, comparar dados de estações a elevada altitude, como a do Caramulo, com outras 200-400m, aproximadamente, mais abaixo, é complicado.

De qualquer forma, quando der para passar por lá, hei de verificar a sonda, como foi feito em Dunas de Mira, e dar uma varridela no filtro, que também pode causar algumas alterações no ambiente da sonda. A única limpeza efectuada foi externamente, no abrigo de radiação, que também não é nada que se compare com os Vaisala 


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Joaopaulo disse:


> A estação de Santa Cruz ( Aeródromo) , continua a registar "acumulados de vento"
> Dados de ontem:
> 
> 
> ...





jmbneto disse:


> De facto nalguns locais o udómetro foi reforçado com um pliar de cimento e tivemos resultados positivos. Noutros nem por isso. Existem locais onde é necessário fazer esse "upgrade". Tudo está relacionado com o udómetro que se encontra nos locais. Estes problemas tem aconteciso com udómetro da Young. As estaçoes mais  antigas que têm udómetros Lambrecht esse problema não se põe (são mais resistentes) .





jmbneto disse:


> Problema de programação do logger que estamos a tentar resolver. Para já já repusemos a antiga versão do software. Vamos estar atentos! obrigado



É verdade. Os Young, usados nas EMAs urbanas (RUEMA), são, de longe, muito mais sensíveis a abanos que os Lambrecht, que são usados nas outras EMAs, e são mais firmes. Mas lá está, os Young vêm preparados para ser instalados em tubos com quase metade do diâmetro dos tubos onde são colocados os Lambrecht. E os Young tem base plástica, enquanto que os outros, é tudo em metal.
Quando não tenho cuidado, em Dunas de Mira, é fatal. Esqueço-me que não é o udómetro de Aveiro (Lambrecht) e  puxo o vaso com força, em vez de jeito, e lá dá o abanão que mete logo 0.1mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Abr 2015 às 00:39)

Parece que a EMA de Penhas Douradas anda muito pressionada


----------



## lserpa (7 Abr 2015 às 01:39)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Parece que a EMA de Penhas Douradas anda muito pressionada


Lololol a atmosfera está pesada Hahahaha


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Abr 2015 às 11:57)

E assim continua...


----------



## jmbneto (7 Abr 2015 às 12:35)

lserpa disse:


> Lololol a atmosfera está pesada Hahahaha


Bom dia
de facto esse valor não deveria aparecer na nossa página!
Para estações com sensor de pressão onde a altitude é acima de 1000m não é calculada a pressão reduzida ao nível médio do mar mas sim a altura do geopotencial aos 850 hPa (OMM). Esse valor de altura de geopotencial para a estação de Penhas Douradas não voltará a aparecer na página. Obrigado pelo reparo.


----------



## jmbneto (7 Abr 2015 às 12:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> E assim continua...


Bom dia
de facto esse valor não deveria aparecer na nossa página!
Para estações com sensor de pressão onde a altitude é acima de 1000m não é calculada a pressão reduzida ao nível médio do mar mas sim a altura do geopotencial aos 850 hPa (OMM). Esse valor de altura de geopotencial para a estação de Penhas Douradas não voltará a aparecer na página. Obrigado pelo reparo.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Abr 2015 às 15:52)

Só acho é uma imensa pena a EMA principal de Portalegre estar offline há tanto tempo. Tanto quanto pude observar o sensor de temperatura e o barómetro foram à vida, mas é a única estação que por exemplo consegue registar valores bem diferentes do resto do país à noite em alturas quentes e corrente de NE.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Abr 2015 às 15:58)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp

Overlay do radar num mapa dinâmico, como esperado há muito, MUITO tempo! As imagens são de 5 em 5 minutos.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2015 às 16:02)

Muito bom, excelente !


----------



## Snifa (8 Abr 2015 às 16:14)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp
> 
> Overlay do radar num mapa dinâmico, como esperado há muito, MUITO tempo! As imagens são de 5 em 5 minutos.



E com zoom bastante grande, assim está bem


----------



## ecobcg (8 Abr 2015 às 16:16)

Bela evolução sim senhor!
Falta agora só meter também a reflectividade nesse mapa dinâmico.
E já agora, possibilidade de gravar as imagens, que no mapa dinâmico só grava a máscara.

Mas muito bom sim senhor! Parabéns ao IPMA!


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Abr 2015 às 16:20)

Só uma sugestão para o IPMA, diminuir o tempo de atualização do mapa. É que fazendo umas magias com o "Inspecionar Elemento", a imagem de radar fica disponível logo no minuto (a das 15:15 UTC já estava há uns 3 minutos) mas no mapa ainda estava a das 15:05.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Abr 2015 às 18:09)

Bom, temos de dar os parabéns ao IPMA por mais uma grande novidade, a pouco e pouco os nossos desejos vão sendo concretizados 

Se as imagens de radar sobrepostas num mapa dinâmico já é novidade, ter imagens de 5 em 5 minutos com um atraso muito curto ainda mais, esta última parte é que eu não esperava, muito bom mesmo. 

Continuem assim!


----------



## Zapiao (8 Abr 2015 às 19:24)

Este sistema é para substitui o radar? Porque razão este novo sistema tem 5 minutos de update e o radar mantem os 10 ? Quais são as diferenças para os não entendidos?


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 19:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> Só uma sugestão para o IPMA, diminuir o tempo de atualização do mapa. É que fazendo umas magias com o "Inspecionar Elemento", a imagem de radar fica disponível logo no minuto (a das 15:15 UTC já estava há uns 3 minutos) mas no mapa ainda estava a das 15:05.



 e qual é essa "magia"?


----------



## Snifa (8 Abr 2015 às 20:33)

Deixo outra sugestão que tem a ver com a possibilidade de aumentar ou diminuir a opacidade ( à semelhança do Rain Alarm ) isto iria permitir uma maior transparência das cores do radar sobre o mapa e assim ver melhor os nomes das localidades ou as estradas quando se faz zoom.

Resumindo, mais detalhe visível no mapa.

Para já é  possível mudar o tipo de mapa mas não a opacidade das cores.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Abr 2015 às 20:49)

Que ótima notícia! Só falta mesmo criar um mapa dinâmico com a refletividade. Também não seria mal pensado disponibilizar um mapa do radar de Arouca com o tipo de hidrometeoros.


----------



## Snifa (8 Abr 2015 às 20:49)

De momento o tipo de mapa que em zoom máximo me parece ter mais detalhe/informação sobre o terreno é o *OSM road *com as localidades e estradas bem visíveis:


----------



## jmbneto (8 Abr 2015 às 21:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> Só acho é uma imensa pena a EMA principal de Portalegre estar offline há tanto tempo. Tanto quanto pude observar o sensor de temperatura e o barómetro foram à vida, mas é a única estação que por exemplo consegue registar valores bem diferentes do resto do país à noite em alturas quentes e corrente de NE.





SpiderVV disse:


> Só acho é uma imensa pena a EMA principal de Portalegre estar offline há tanto tempo. Tanto quanto pude observar o sensor de temperatura e o barómetro foram à vida, mas é a única estação que por exemplo consegue registar valores bem diferentes do resto do país à noite em alturas quentes e corrente de NE.


Boa noite,
Fui lá hoje mesmo. O conversor estava pifado. Em princípio os valores estão correctos.  Vamos estar mais atentos agora. Amanhã no ipma voltarei a por os dados de temperatura no processamento.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Abr 2015 às 21:25)

Finalmente, imagens de radar com zoom. Muito bom!
Acho que o IPMA vem aqui buscar as ideias. E faz muito bem.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Abr 2015 às 22:08)

jmbneto disse:


> Boa noite,
> Fui lá hoje mesmo. O conversor estava pifado. Em princípio os valores estão correctos.  Vamos estar mais atentos agora. Amanhã no ipma voltarei a por os dados de temperatura no processamento.


Excelentes notícias, só tenho a dizer obrigado e obviamente que também será útil ao IPMA. 

O que notei antes de retirarem a estação do site foi que estava a dar valores extremamente altos de temperatura mesmo à noite, como se estivesse o sensor colocado no interior.


----------



## Geopower (8 Abr 2015 às 22:15)

muito bom! 
imagens de radar em raster sobrepostas num mapa com vários layers.


----------



## Célia Salta (8 Abr 2015 às 22:22)

Geopower disse:


> muito bom!
> imagens de radar em raster sobrepostas num mapa com vários layers.


link pff


----------



## Geopower (8 Abr 2015 às 22:23)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Abr 2015 às 23:07)

Mais um reparo nas imagens de radar é que secalhar o redimensionamento da imagem em zoom podia ser feito de forma a que tivesse um pouco mais definição. Por exemplo no Photoshop há a opção de redimensionar ao "vizinho mais próximo" (nearest neighbor) que mantém os pixéis intactos em vez de os suavizar.


----------



## Vince (8 Abr 2015 às 23:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp Overlay do radar num mapa dinâmico, como esperado há muito, MUITO tempo! As imagens são de 5 em 5 minutos.



Grandes notícias. Mapa dinâmico, actualizações mais rápidas (nem sabia que cá havia a possibilidade de 5 minutos) e saídas com um atraso que me parece menor, quase tempo real.
Para mim das melhoras melhorias do IPMA nos últimos anos


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Abr 2015 às 23:24)

Esta não esperava. Parabéns ao IPMA. Só faltava mesmo isto!


----------



## Zapiao (8 Abr 2015 às 23:32)

Volto a perguntar se este sistema é para substituir a imagem de radar? Ou é só um complemento mais pormenorizado? É preferivel adoptarmos este sistema em detrimento da imagem do radar né?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Abr 2015 às 23:39)

Alguém tem fotos da estação de Mértola (Vale Formoso)?


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Abr 2015 às 23:41)

Vince disse:


> Grandes notícias. Mapa dinâmico, actualizações mais rápidas (nem sabia que cá havia a possibilidade de 5 minutos) e saídas com um atraso que me parece menor, quase tempo real.
> Para mim das melhoras melhorias do IPMA nos últimos anos


Baseado nalgumas das reportagens que vi sobre o radar de Arouca e outras que tenham mostrado a nova "video wall", penso que eles têm acesso remoto a cada um dos radares, o que lhes permite ver as imagens em tempo real basicamente, como seria de esperar, penso eu. Na reportagem do de Arouca viam-se as imagens a ser geradas.


----------



## Vince (8 Abr 2015 às 23:57)

Zapiao disse:


> Volto a perguntar se este sistema é para substituir a imagem de radar? Ou é só um complemento mais pormenorizado? É preferivel adoptarmos este sistema em detrimento da imagem do radar né?



É outra forma de visualizar o radar, em vez de ter uma imagem estática tem um mapa dinâmico em que podes fazer zoom e com actualizações mais rápidas do que até aqui, 5 minutos em vez de 10.

Repara no que se tem passado nas últimas horas no Algarve, onde deu para acompanhar com grande pormenor aonde passava uma célula mais severa:


----------



## HotSpot (9 Abr 2015 às 01:10)

Já tratei da "cena" para o meu site 

http://www.meteomoita.com/radar.php


----------



## Zapiao (9 Abr 2015 às 02:53)

HotSpot disse:


> Já tratei da "cena" para o meu site


É possivel escolher parte do territorio? Gostava ter só o zoom de Coimbra em vez de o ter que ir buscar no mapa geral do link.


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Abr 2015 às 10:08)

De facto excelente melhoria no IPMA, não estava à espera, muito util para o seguimento de células severas e perceber onde estas passam com exactidão


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Abr 2015 às 13:50)

EMA de Portalegre já de volta ao fim de uma longa ausência


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Abr 2015 às 15:48)

O radar foi-se.


----------



## Portugal Storms (9 Abr 2015 às 15:53)

Ruipedroo disse:


> O radar foi-se.


Eu consigo aceder ao radar, experimenta limpar o cache para ver se resolve.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Abr 2015 às 16:18)

O radar dinâmico foi se porque o radar de Coruche está offline. Não deve estar preparado para lidar com isso.


----------



## Thomar (9 Abr 2015 às 16:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> O radar dinâmico foi se porque o radar de Coruche está offline. Não deve estar preparado para lidar com isso.


O Radar dinâmico está a funcionar mas com um atraso de 15 minutos. Ou seja, ás 16h50m (ou 15h50m UTC) a última imagem disponível deveria ser a das 15H45m UTC, mas efectivamente a última imagem disponível é a das 15h35m UTC.


----------



## Zapiao (9 Abr 2015 às 17:52)

Continua offline.


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2015 às 11:53)

Muito bom!! Parabéns IPMA e obrigado!! É pena é ser mais as vezes que não trabalha do que as que trabalha...


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Abr 2015 às 14:35)

miguel disse:


> Muito bom!! Parabéns IPMA e obrigado!! É pena é ser mais as vezes que não trabalha do que as que trabalha...


Isso é apenas porque andam a fazer manutenção nos radares um a um nos últimos dois dias. Desde que estejam os 3 a funcionar, fica tudo ok! Deve normalizar nos próximos dias, digo eu.


----------



## Zapiao (10 Abr 2015 às 14:57)

E escolhem esta altura da semana em que estava prevista precipitação?


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Abr 2015 às 15:18)

O local onde há células está coberto pelo radar de Coruche e Arouca. Não vai ser o dia inteiro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Abr 2015 às 23:27)

Quando eu queria consultar o resumo diário de ontem, deparo-me com este mapa... Limpinho limpinho...







E o link da observação através do flash da homepage continua a não funcionar.


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 18:54)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Quando eu queria consultar o resumo diário de ontem, deparo-me com este mapa... Limpinho limpinho...



Mas foi depois apresentado o resumo completo, nada ficou por apresentar destes dias.

Entretanto, aplauso para a actualização da previsão quando a situação assim o justifica:


> Previsão para 2ª feira, 13.abril.2015
> 
> INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> 
> ...


----------



## CptRena (13 Abr 2015 às 23:30)

@jmbneto, o que é que se passa afinal no concentrador que, volta e meia, a EMA do Caramulo desaparece do mapa de observação?
E, logo por sorte, há de falhar mesmo nos dias em que há actividade na zona.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Abr 2015 às 00:15)

E estas descargas?


----------



## jmbneto (14 Abr 2015 às 09:49)

CptRena disse:


> @jmbneto, o que é que se passa afinal no concentrador que, volta e meia, a EMA do Caramulo desaparece do mapa de observação?
> E, logo por sorte, há de falhar mesmo nos dias em que há actividade na zona.


Este concentrador tem muitas falhas! É preciso quase estar ligado a ele o dia inteiro para intervir.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Abr 2015 às 14:15)

Um mapa diferente no radar dinâmico, que apareceu apenas às 12h35 UTC:


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2015 às 00:34)

Uma sugestão ao IPMA no radar dinâmico.
Podiam guardar a localização/zoom do mapa num cookie (neste caso "client-side") de modo a que quando regressamos à página do radar ela mantivesse o estado anterior. Ou na ausência de cookies, usarem a geolocalização do browser (com ou sem GPS se for mobile por ex., ou estimativa da localização por IP) para fazerem logo um zoom da região em que estamos.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Abr 2015 às 00:58)

Já tinha referido logo quando apareceu o mapa dinâmico, mas mais uma sugestão para o IPMA: podiam colocar uma opção no mapa dinâmico para guardarmos as imagens das horas que quiséssemos.
Assim como está, não dá para gravar (sem fazer printscreen e tal...)...


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2015 às 01:32)

Com esta boa decisão que tomaram das imagens de radar transparentes sobre um mapa dinâmico isso que queres já é um pouco mais complicado de fazer. Não é muito simples, dá para fazer mas leva tempo, se calhar com tempo e paciência vão fazendo e melhorando no futuro.
Até lá podes consumir tu próprio as imagens via http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/transf/radar/imgs-radar.json e processar as mesmas, têm uma resolução muito generosa.
Por exemplo a última imagem de radar gerada neste momento é esta: http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/transf/radar/por/pcr-2015-04-15T0025.png


----------



## ecobcg (15 Abr 2015 às 01:38)

Vince disse:


> Com esta boa decisão que tomaram das imagens de radar transparentes sobre um mapa dinâmico isso que queres já é um pouco mais complicado de fazer. Não é muito simples, dá para fazer mas leva tempo, se calhar com tempo e paciência vão fazendo e melhorando no futuro.
> Até lá podes consumir tu próprio as imagens via http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/transf/radar/imgs-radar.json e processar as mesmas, têm uma resolução muito generosa.
> Por exemplo a última imagem de radar gerada neste momento é esta: http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/transf/radar/por/pcr-2015-04-15T0025.png



Sim... já conhecia esses links...  obrigado. Mas não saem é directas com o mapa atrás... mas pronto... sempre dá para usar e processar aqui... é só arranjar aqui uma forma de automatizar a criação de uns jpeg ou png a partir disso.


----------



## Zapiao (15 Abr 2015 às 01:47)

Vince disse:


> Até lá podes consumir tu próprio as imagens via http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/transf/radar/imgs-radar.json e processar as mesmas, têm uma resolução muito generosa.


Como se "processa" isso?


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2015 às 02:08)

ecobcg disse:


> Sim... já conhecia esses links...  obrigado. Mas não saem é directas com o mapa atrás... mas pronto... sempre dá para usar e processar aqui... é só arranjar aqui uma forma de automatizar a criação de uns jpeg ou png a partir disso.



Não é complicado, se precisares de ajuda diz.
Importa é o restante, não sei se a maioria das pessoas já se apercebeu mesmo da diferença.

Por exemplo, agora a sul do Algarve, imagem de radar que tínhamos antes vs. a que temos agora:







Isto foi um tremendo progresso do IPMA, diria mesmo quase revolucionário, aqui ao lado em Espanha e muitos outros países europeus que sempre andaram uns passos à frente da gente não têm imagens de radar destas actualizadas de 5 em 5 minutos com esta resolução.


----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2015 às 02:10)

Vince disse:


> Isto foi um tremendo progresso do IPMA, diria mesmo quase revolucionário, aqui ao lado em Espanha e muitos outros países europeus que sempre andaram uns passos à frente da gente não têm imagens de radar destas actualizadas de 5 em 5 minutos com esta resolução.



Portugal agora tem imagens ao estilo da NOAA. Agora só falta caçar tornados com os automóveis completamente quitados


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2015 às 08:44)

Quando se clica no radar dinâmico do IPMA aparece sempre ( por defeito) como não disponível a  última imagem, quem não souber que deve recuar um frame para ver o radar fica com a sensação que nunca está disponível. 

Seria melhor se o IPMA eliminasse o frame mais recente na barra horária e assim aparecia sempre a imagem e não um " informação não disponível"

Por exemplo, neste momento quando se abre o mapa aparece como última imagem a das 07:35 ( não disponível) mas se recuarmos uma imagem para as 7.30 UTC já temos radar.

Na minha opinião a imagem das 7:35 UTC não está ali  a fazer nada  com um " informação não disponível"


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2015 às 10:17)

Tenho andado para falar nisso, pois reparei que até aqui no fórum muita gente não se apercebeu disso.

Provavelmente é uma consequência de tentar diminuir ao máximo o atraso da disponibilização da última imagem, que é o que todos queremos.
Mas se calhar no processamento de todos os radares basta haver algum pequeno atraso algures que lixa o esquema.

Presumo que andarão a afinar os detalhes, com tempo deve dar para adaptar a coisa de modo a que só mostre a ultima que está de facto disponível.
Até lá talvez não fosse má ideia mudar pelo menos a mensagem de forma a que as pessoas percebam que os anteriores frames estão disponíveis.


----------



## MSantos (17 Abr 2015 às 11:41)

De facto as ultimas evoluções do IPMA foram notáveis, o novo mapa dinâmico com imagens quase em tempo real é fantástico, agora é continuar a limar arestas para ficar perfeito.

Não podemos vir aqui apenas para falar quando alguma coisa não está bem e neste caso o IPMA está de parabéns, é este o caminho que deve seguir, melhorar e evoluir constantemente à medida das suas possibilidades.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Abr 2015 às 11:58)

E mais, a nova postura do IPMA no Facebook, por fim se nota um esforço de aproximação às pessoas, confesso que fiquei agradávelmente surpreendido.
Espero que as mudanças, boas mudanças continuem!
Parabéns IPMA!


----------



## joocean (17 Abr 2015 às 14:13)

EMA do Cabo da Roca do IPMA


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2015 às 15:33)

Penso que o IPMA já resolveu a situação do mapa dinâmico, neste momento o frame  mais recente do radar já não aparece como  imagem indisponível

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


----------



## Portugal Storms (17 Abr 2015 às 15:54)

Snifa disse:


> Penso que o IPMA já resolveu a situação do mapa dinâmico, neste momento o frame  mais recente do radar já não aparece como  imagem indisponível
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


Este forúm tem muito poder , parece que estavam a ouvir as sugestões que aqui foram dadas


----------



## 1337 (17 Abr 2015 às 20:48)

Foi só eu que reparei a estação da Amareleja está de volta?


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Abr 2015 às 21:00)




----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2015 às 21:09)

Isto ultimamente são só boas notícias por parte do ipma, grande regresso finalmente.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2015 às 21:17)

joocean disse:


> EMA do Cabo da Roca do IPMA



Boa partilha, a unica vez que "vi" a EMA foi atraves deste video.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Abr 2015 às 21:20)

Muito bom. Grandes progressos da parte do IPMA


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2015 às 00:19)

O IPMA alargou o leque de locais, desta feita adicionou mais praias para cada distrito, excelente!
Exemplo, Lisboa:


----------



## joocean (18 Abr 2015 às 20:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa partilha, a unica vez que "vi" a EMA foi atraves deste video.




Achei interessante o pormenor do suporte do udómetro!


----------



## Kraliv (19 Abr 2015 às 00:45)

Vince disse:


> ...
> ... podes consumir tu próprio as imagens via http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/transf/radar/imgs-radar.json e processar as mesmas, têm uma resolução muito generosa.
> Por exemplo a última imagem de radar gerada neste momento é esta: http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/transf/radar/por/pcr-2015-04-15T0025.png





Zapiao disse:


> Como se "processa" isso?



Também queria saber como se processsa isso, já agora.
Ensina aí o pessoal para cada um fazer o "seu mapa de radar" para colocar no site Meteo.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Abr 2015 às 23:21)

Provavelmente já notaram que o modelo AROME já não existe no site do IPMA. Isto é apenas porque o AROME está a sofrer um upgrade significativo por parte da Meteo France. De acordo com eles, o Arome irá passar a ter uma malha de 1,3km, e vai considerar os dados das EMA's, radiossondas, satélites, e dados Doppler e de precipitação de radar, a partir deste Abril.

Fonte: http://www.meteofrance.fr/prevoir-le-temps/la-prevision-du-temps/le-modele-a-maille-fine-arome
2: http://www.cnrm.meteo.fr/spip.php?article120&lang=en

Uma grande evolução, mesmo que não seja directamente relacionada com o IPMA, ajudará a criar melhores previsões.


----------



## Kraliv (21 Abr 2015 às 17:28)

Vince disse: ↑
...
... podes consumir tu próprio as imagens via http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/transf/radar/imgs-radar.json e processar as mesmas, 



Kraliv disse:


> Também queria saber como se processsa isso, já agora.
> Ensina aí o pessoal para cada um fazer o "seu mapa de radar" para colocar no site Meteo.




???


----------



## Zapiao (21 Abr 2015 às 18:57)

HotSpot disse:


> Já tratei da "cena" para o meu site
> 
> http://www.meteomoita.com/radar.php



O pessoal está à espera de saber como fizeste isto.


----------



## Vince (22 Abr 2015 às 07:48)

A imagem de radar transparente tem determinado tamanho em pixels e cobre determinada área geográfica.
Resumidamente, é fazer cálculos de pixels para coordenadas, consumir aquele json e pegar na última imagem disponível, e depois corte e costura da imagem original conforme os cálculos efectuados e coloca-la em cima de um mapa local ou regional.
Para quem saiba programação basta olhar para o código javascript do próprio IPMA que já dá uma grande ajuda nos cálculos a nível de coordenadas.

Posso tentar fazer um exemplo quando tiver tempo, mas há muitas formas diferentes de fazer a coisa conforme a linguagem de programação ou plataforma que se pretende usar ou o que se quer mesmo fazer.


----------



## Kraliv (22 Abr 2015 às 09:56)

Deduzo que seja uma boa explicação!

Mas para quem não sabe programação (como eu) nem tão pouco o que é o json (), a coisa não será fácil.



abraço


----------



## Agreste (22 Abr 2015 às 17:15)

vamos ver quanto tempo dura a Amareleja... pois parece que o problema era vandalismo.


----------



## tacapica (22 Abr 2015 às 18:33)

Agreste disse:


> vamos ver quanto tempo dura a Amareleja... pois parece que o problema era vandalismo.



Alguem sabe se apenas recolocaram a estação ou se a mudaram de local? e se foi mudada para onde foi?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Abr 2015 às 21:24)

tacapica disse:


> Alguem sabe se apenas recolocaram a estação ou se a mudaram de local? e se foi mudada para onde foi?



Visto que a estação foi vandalizada, convém que essas informações não sejam públicas


----------



## AnDré (23 Abr 2015 às 10:36)

Assim dá gosto!! 






À primeira vista só está em falta a EMA de Fajão - Pampilhosa da Serra, e da Fóia - Monchique, embora a última tenha desaparecido do mapa há já largos meses.


----------



## tacapica (23 Abr 2015 às 10:39)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Visto que a estação foi vandalizada, convém que essas informações não sejam públicas



LoL....Claro que sim. Era só mesmo para ver se se alterou alguma coisa devido à localização ter de facto alterado.

Em todo o caso, acredito que esta situação tenha sido acautelada pelo IPMA.


----------



## tacapica (23 Abr 2015 às 10:43)

AnDré disse:


> Assim dá gosto!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



e S.Pedro de Moel... 

Mas no fundo são picuinhices......parabens ao IPMA.....qt mais não seja pelo esforço que parecem estar a fazer.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Abr 2015 às 11:37)

AnDré disse:


> Assim dá gosto!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim a rede está impecável, acrescento também a estação da Pena(Sintra).


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Abr 2015 às 12:04)

Vamos ver se a RUEMA da Serra do pilar também vai na onda


----------



## 1337 (23 Abr 2015 às 12:09)

Cabril já desapareceu do mapa, não vale a pena elogios que logo desaparecem.


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2015 às 21:51)

1337 disse:


> Cabril já desapareceu do mapa, não vale a pena elogios que logo desaparecem.




  a estação de Cabril (no Gerês, estamos a falar dessa, certo?) não desapareceu, tem estado a funcionar a semana toda pelo menos sem interrupções:





Se por vezes alguma estação não aparece nalgum mapa horário, basta consultar a representação gráfica horária que os valores anteriores em falta constam da lista, quando da actualização na hora seguinte.


----------



## Orion (23 Abr 2015 às 22:23)

Penso que seria interessante. O IPMA poderia calcular em tempo real a sensação térmica. Isso de temperatura é um bocado relativo. Nos Açores estando 24 graus com 80% de humidade (algo comum no Verão) são uns penosos:






32 graus 

Quanto à representação gráfica, há de tudo. Deixo o exemplo neo-zelandês:


----------



## Vince (24 Abr 2015 às 08:53)

Kraliv disse:


> Deduzo que seja uma boa explicação!
> Mas para quem não sabe programação (como eu) nem tão pouco o que é o json (), a coisa não será fácil.
> abraço



Já fiz qualquer coisa, um modelo simples só com javascript e css que dá para implementar facilmente em html sem muitas complicações do lado do servidor para quem não saiba programação, e parametrizável para qualquer zona.
Mas agora com esta chuva verifiquei que a coisa não coincide a 100% com o do IPMA, há um ligeiro desvio das imagens sobre o mapa que ainda não percebi bem porque acontece. No fim de semana  tenho mais tempo e aproveito a precipitação que passa Sábado para calibrar a coisa, depois partilho.



Orion disse:


> Penso que seria interessante. O IPMA poderia calcular em tempo real a sensação térmica. Isso de temperatura é um bocado relativo. Nos Açores estando 24 graus com 80% de humidade (algo comum no Verão) são uns penosos:
> 32 graus
> Quanto à representação gráfica, há de tudo. Deixo o exemplo neo-zelandês:



É uma boa ideia. E já que estamos numa onda de sugestões, a nível de estações julgo que o mais importante seria ter um ranking no resumo diário, à semelhança de outros serviços meteorológicos, por exemplo o da AEMET: http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=esp&w=1&datos=img


----------



## Kraliv (24 Abr 2015 às 09:53)

Vince disse:


> Já fiz qualquer coisa, um modelo simples só com javascript e css que dá para implementar facilmente em html sem muitas complicações do lado do servidor para quem não saiba programação, e parametrizável para qualquer zona.
> Mas agora com esta chuva verifiquei que a coisa não coincide a 100% com o do IPMA, há um ligeiro desvio das imagens sobre o mapa que ainda não percebi bem porque acontece. No fim de semana  tenho mais tempo e aproveito a precipitação que passa Sábado para calibrar a coisa, depois partilho.
> ...



Boa..boa!

O HotCasimiro não dá uma ajudinha? :assobio:


----------



## jmbneto (24 Abr 2015 às 12:25)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Vamos ver se a RUEMA da Serra do pilar também vai na onda


Esta infelizmente não vai aparecer. Está com problemas muito profundos que não consegui resolver na minha visita de quarta feira.


----------



## jmbneto (24 Abr 2015 às 12:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim a rede está impecável, acrescento também a estação da Pena(Sintra).


Sintra/Pena já foi desinstalada.


----------



## jmbneto (24 Abr 2015 às 12:28)

tacapica disse:


> e S.Pedro de Moel...
> 
> Mas no fundo são picuinhices......parabens ao IPMA.....qt mais não seja pelo esforço que parecem estar a fazer.


Em S. Pedro de Moel substituí o sensor de T/H na quarta mas como só hoje cheguei da missão só pude repôr a ema a dar valores de temperatura no processamento.


----------



## jmbneto (24 Abr 2015 às 12:31)

AnDré disse:


> Assim dá gosto!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pampilhosa já está hoje a dar valores. Fui lá ontem mas foi preciso alterar coisas aqui no processamento, daí só parecer hoje.
Fóia tem problemas de comunicação muito profundos. Não conseguimos pô-la a a comunicar. Existem demasiadas antenas lá ao pé (radar militar e muitas outras antenas). O sinal GSM também é muito fraco e insstável.


----------



## jmbneto (24 Abr 2015 às 12:37)

Agreste disse:


> vamos ver quanto tempo dura a Amareleja... pois parece que o problema era vandalismo.


Em Amareleja a EMA estava num local escondido e foi duas vezes assaltada. Desta vez mudamos o local da instalação para junto da ETAR de Amareleja onde se encontra bem protegida e a funcionar com energia de 220V. As condições circundantes do local também é um pouco diferente. No antigo local havia demasiadas árvores à volta. Agora está muito mais próxima da condição ideal de instalação exigida pela OMM.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Abr 2015 às 12:42)

Parabéns pelo seu profissionalismo jmbneto e por nos ir pondo a par das intervenções que vai fazendo.
Muito obrigado.


----------



## 1337 (24 Abr 2015 às 17:05)

Ok, a de Cabril apareceu logo na hora a seguir no mapa, no entanto os problemas continuam, agora que veio chuva, mais uma vez, EMA daqui (Ponte de Lima) deixou de contabilizar precipitação, estará o pluviómetro outra vez entupido? Ou será outro erro qualquer?


----------



## Vince (24 Abr 2015 às 18:28)

jmbneto disse:


> Em Amareleja a EMA estava num local escondido e foi duas vezes assaltada. Desta vez mudamos o local da instalação para junto da ETAR de Amareleja onde se encontra bem protegida e a funcionar com energia de 220V. As condições circundantes do local também é um pouco diferente. No antigo local havia demasiadas árvores à volta. Agora está muito mais próxima da condição ideal de instalação exigida pela OMM.



É sempre um momento muito triste uma estação como essa e com tantos anos ter que mudar de local, dá um bocado cabo da climatologia pois deixa de ser possível comparar séries actuais com o passado, se falarmos de rigor a nível cientifico. Os registos dessa estação, bem ou mal, fazem parte da história climática de Portugal, estão associados à terrível onda de calor de 2003 detendo o recorde da temperatura mais alta medida oficialmente em Portugal.
Imagino que não foi uma decisão fácil mudar de local mas dadas as circunstâncias temos que compreender a situação.
Já agora, só por curiosidade, a questão das árvores da "antiga" Amareleja gerou aqui uma intensa discussão há uns anos atrás 

Aproveito também para elogiar esta postura do IPMA representado pelo @jmbneto em vir aqui dar conta destes pormenores, todos sabemos que as dificuldades são muitas, mas é este o caminho.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2015 às 21:38)

jmbneto disse:


> Sintra/Pena já foi desinstalada.



Obrigado pela informação.
Já agora, e a estação do Cabo Raso, para quando os dados de vento disponiveis online?


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Abr 2015 às 16:15)

Pena o radar de Coruche estar em baixo logo hoje com uma situação vinda do mar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Abr 2015 às 13:03)

_ESTAÇÃO METEOROLÓGICA AUTOMÁTICA DE AMARELEJA DE NOVO EM FUNCIONAMENTO






2015-04-24 (IPMA)_

_A Estação Meteorológica Automática (EMA) de Amareleja (Figura 1) está de novo em funcionamento e os dados em tempo real na página do IPMA. A EMA (após vários atos de roubo e vandalismo) teve de ser relocalizada, e está instalada em espaço das Águas Públicas do Alentejo.

O IPMA deve uma menção especial à Junta de Freguesia de Amareleja e às Águas Públicas do Alentejo por todo o apoio e colaboração na relocalização e instalação da estação da Amareleja, estação que registou o valor mais alto de temperatura máxima do território (47.4 °C no dia 1 de agosto de 2003).

A antiga Estação Meteorológica Clássica foi igualmente relocalizada para o Parque Baldio das Ferrarias, numa cooperação da Junta de Freguesia de Amareleja com o IPMA (Figura 2). Esta estação tem como principal objetivo as atividades de âmbito escolar._

_Figura 1 - EMA de Amareleja_

_Figura 2 - EMC de Amareleja_


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Abr 2015 às 13:33)

De louvar o apoio por parte dos órgãos autárquicos na meteorologia! 

E também o facto de o IPMA ter anunciado a notícia desta forma, com imagens e tudo.


----------



## stormy (27 Abr 2015 às 13:38)

É de facto de louvar as melhorias que o IPMA tem feito no seu site tendo em conta os fundos limitados de que dispõe.

É importante no entanto garantir a fiabilidade dos dados de todas as estações presentes online, sejam EMA ou RUEMA, e é com alguma preocupação que se verifica que algumas das estações apresentam dados duvidosos quer por falhas no hard/software ou devido a problemas com a instalação...seria bom ver esses problemas resolvidos.

Seria interessante tambem passar toda a informação de RADAR para o "mapa dinamico" acrescentando mais parametros como os maximos de reflectividade, os cortes verticais, velocidade do vento ( Base Radial Velocity) e eventualmente os tipos de precipitação...


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Abr 2015 às 13:46)

Para entusiastas era realmente um grande desenvolvimento, no entanto, implementar esse tipo de produtos num output público requer algum trabalho que o IPMA provavelmente paga para ter por parte de web developers e afins, mas sempre à espera de surpresas.


----------



## jmbneto (27 Abr 2015 às 14:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado pela informação.
> Já agora, e a estação do Cabo Raso, para quando os dados de vento disponiveis online?


Estamos com dificuldades à nível da estação relativamente ao vento. Problemas no logger ainda por resolver. Ainda não há estimativa para quando eu repôr os dados em processamento.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Abr 2015 às 20:58)

jmbneto disse:


> Estamos com dificuldades à nível da estação relativamente ao vento. Problemas no logger ainda por resolver. Ainda não há estimativa para quando eu repôr os dados em processamento.



Muito obrigado pela informação e prontidão na resposta.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2015 às 13:30)

https://twitter.com/ipma_pt

Reparei que o IPMA começou também a usar o Twitter ao mesmo tempo que incluiu o novo conteúdo no Facebook, mas também reparei que parecem ter desistido. Porque não usar o Twitter como fonte de informação mais rápida e instantânea, um pouco ao estilo do que a AEMET faz?


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 07:14)

Desde a 01:47 que o quadro de avisos é este. Então, a não ser a ondulação, não há avisos para os distritos de Coimbra e Leiria?





Até pode ser mesmo assim, mas... com este panorama?


















As unidades são centímetros de chuva.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 10:06)

Explicações precisam-se, se fazem favor:




(o de Leiria estava igual)


----------



## AnDré (4 Mai 2015 às 10:36)

StormRic disse:


> Explicações precisam-se, se fazem favor:



@StormRic, sem querer ser o advogado do diabo, acho que tu próprio respondeste a essas explicações, há instantes no tópico das previsões.

Além do GFS, que previa este acumulado de precipitação entre as 0h e as 9h:





Tínhamos o WRF a prever apenas chuviscos para Leiria nesse período considerado:






O europeu a não ir muito além dos 5mm das 6h ao meio-dia:






E o ALADIN a prever entre 2 e 5mm:






Ainda não encontrei nenhum modelo, que mesmo agora, em cima do acontecimento, tenha 30-40mm na região centro entre Leiria e Trancoso.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 10:58)

AnDré disse:


> sem querer ser o advogado do diabo, acho que tu próprio respondeste a essas explicações, há instantes no tópico das previsões.
> 
> Além do GFS, que previa este acumulado de precipitação entre as 0h e as 9h:



É portanto, como eu já sugeri, um verdadeiro caso de estudo. O que não terá sido introduzido nos modelos como situação de partida que os tenha feito falhar a apenas algumas horas, 3h, 6h?
Os dados iniciais insuficientes? O que é certo é que a depressão na sua passagem pelos Açores já não se comportou exactamente como os modelos previam.
Aqui no continente aquela linha de instabilidade a cruzar a região centro, não foi só uma célula, foi uma longa cadeia de células durante toda a madrugada e início da manhã. Algum comportamento do jet nos níveis médios e altos que não foi correctamente modelado?
Mas o meu pedido de explicações também tem a ver com a manutenção de um aviso em verde quando claramente já se estava a observar uma situação em desvio da prevista pelos modelos. Porquê esta inércia em mudar os avisos atempadamente?


----------



## rozzo (4 Mai 2015 às 12:40)

Neste caso penso ser mais relevante o 2º ponto sim, da manutenção do aviso quando claramente a situação estava a desviar do previsto.
Geralmente critica-se quando se muda um aviso depois ou durante um acontecimento, mas independentemente do erro, isso tem de ser feito, é mesmo assim, e é estranho não ter sido feito.

Quando à primeira parte, de facto nada indicava os maiores acumulados tão a sul, em termos de outputs de modelos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Mai 2015 às 17:14)

Um grande exemplo recente de que os modelos podem falhar mesmo em cima do acontecimento, foi o famoso 27-09-2013.

O GFS e outros modelos previam bastante precipitação para a zona de Lisboa ao início da manhã, se bem me recordo, acumulados superiores a 30mm em 3h e o total diário não passou dos 10mm.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Mai 2015 às 18:59)

Um dia para esquecer do IPMA. Muito mal nos avisos, principalmente do vento (laranja era bem justificável). Quanto ao aviso de precipitação percebe-se pois os modelos falharam de uma forma absurda.

E agora o radar de Arouca foi-se.


----------



## james (4 Mai 2015 às 21:25)

A intensidade do vento justificava um aviso laranja e já no limiar do vermelho .

Por motivos de trabalho tive que me deslocar de carro e tive medo que me caísse algo em cima ( E eu não costumo ser medroso ) e vida pessoas a lutarem contra o vento para conseguir caminhar .

Depois disto , para ser colocado um aviso vermelho de futuro , terá que ser um cataclismo global .


----------



## 1337 (4 Mai 2015 às 21:30)

Só gostava de saber porque alguém apagou o meu comentário " e os radares, foram de greve?". Sinceramente é cena de criança apagar um comentário normal, ou então algum tipo de salazarismo que nem sabe o que é liberdade de expressão. Desculpem o Off Topic mas isto é uma falta de respeito.


----------



## Vince (4 Mai 2015 às 21:33)

1337 disse:


> Só gostava de saber porque alguém apagou o meu comentário " e os radares, foram de greve?". Sinceramente é cena de criança apagar um comentário normal, ou então algum tipo de salazarismo que nem sabe o que é liberdade de expressão. Desculpem o Off Topic mas isto é uma falta de respeito.



Fui eu apaguei esse comentário. Os radares não vão de greve, se queres dizer alguma coisa de útil e construtiva, diz, como poderás ver nenhum comentário critico minimamente inteligente foi apagado, apenas as babuseiras desse género.


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2015 às 21:37)

james disse:


> A intensidade do vento justificava um aviso laranja e já no limiar do vermelho .
> 
> Por motivos de trabalho tive que me deslocar de carro e tive medo que me caísse algo em cima ( E eu não costumo ser medroso ) e vida pessoas a lutarem contra o vento para conseguir caminhar .
> 
> Depois disto, para ser colocado um aviso vermelho de futuro , terá que ser um cataclismo global .



Penso que este evento foi um pouco desvalorizado nos avisos, nomeadamente avisos de vento.

Foi um dia muito complicado por aqui, andar na rua com rajadas nos 90/100 Km/h, ouvir o vento a rugir nos edifícios é assustador, até pequenos pedaços das fachadas de edifícios degradados caíram nos passeios, além das inúmeras quedas de árvores.

Sou apologista  que em situações mais activas/extremas mais vale pecar por excesso nos avisos do que por defeito, é a velha máxima do mais vale prevenir que remediar.


----------



## Batalha64 (4 Mai 2015 às 21:40)

Já ha alguns dias que o radar de Coruche também não funciona, no entanto hoje reparei que o novo mapa dinamico inclui informação coberta pelo de Coruche e de Arouca mesmo tambem o de Arouca não estando a funcionar. Existe alguma explicação para isto ?


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Mai 2015 às 22:05)

Batalha64 disse:


> Já ha alguns dias que o radar de Coruche também não funciona, no entanto hoje reparei que o novo mapa dinamico inclui informação coberta pelo de Coruche e de Arouca mesmo tambem o de Arouca não estando a funcionar. Existe alguma explicação para isto ?



Não é bem assim o mapa dinâmico não tem dados do radar de Coruche com ele inativo. O mesmo se passa agora com o radar de Arouca, no mapa dinâmico vemos uma grande área do país coberta a branco simplesmente porque não há dados.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Mai 2015 às 22:31)

Batalha64 disse:


> Já ha alguns dias que o radar de Coruche também não funciona, no entanto hoje reparei que o novo mapa dinamico inclui informação coberta pelo de Coruche e de Arouca mesmo tambem o de Arouca não estando a funcionar. Existe alguma explicação para isto ?



Na verdade, neste momento no mapa dinâmico só aparecem mesmo as informações do radar de Loulé. O que acontece é que aquele mapa tem uma imagem PNG sobreposta, que cria aquele círculo que dá a ideia de ser o alcance total dos radares activos, mas não o é


----------



## Batalha64 (4 Mai 2015 às 23:17)

Alguém sabe de previsões para os 3 radares (seja os outros 2) estarem operacionais novamente ? Que se passa ?


----------



## 1337 (5 Mai 2015 às 00:11)

Sinceramente já nem se pode dizer nada, obviamente o meu "foram de greve", é uma "piada" em relação também á greve da TAP, comentei em modo de brincadeira, mas nem isso se pode comentar agora, enfim.Voltando ao tópico, há uns dias atrás liguei ao IPMA por causa da EMA de Ponte de Lima não estar a contabilizar precipitção, começou a registar hoje a partir das 16 horas, pena que já vem com um pouco de atraso pelo evento que foi, mas ainda assim até foram rápidos a virem reparar o erro


----------



## Vince (5 Mai 2015 às 08:32)

Radares, estações, etc, tudo o que seja redes de equipamentos remotos estão sujeitos a muitos problemas, as causas podem ser muitas, desde avarias de hardware, falhas de energia, sobrecargas, redes de comunicações, etc,etc. Certamente  que não estão disponíveis por capricho... e certamente que o IPMA é o principal interessado em ter as coisas a funcionar o mais rápido possível. Esperemos que não sejam problemas graves e demorados.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2015 às 13:41)

Batalha64 disse:


> Ahh caro Vince e eu pensava que era por capricho, esperava uma resposta mais concreta, podia ser que alguém aqui no forum tivesse alguma ligação directa com IPMA, agora as "possíveis" causas não interessa.



Não interessa, então?
Que raio de conversa... manda email ao IPMA, fica a sugestão...


----------



## vitamos (5 Mai 2015 às 13:47)

Batalha64 disse:


> Ahh caro Vince e eu pensava que era por capricho, esperava uma resposta mais concreta, podia ser que alguém aqui no forum tivesse alguma ligação directa com IPMA, agora as "possíveis" causas não interessa.



Jonas_87 obrigado pela resposta... aqui no fórum ninguém tem uma ligação directa ao IPMA (seja lá o que isso for, um telefone vermelho como nos filmes de hollywood?!!) por isso alguma queixa mais precisa é favor dirigir ao IPMA. Agora francamente... Radar de Arouca? Estivemos sem ele tanto tempo... qual é o drama agora? Não pode haver uma avaria? E a haver? Não pode se resolvida? Estamos com vários dias seguidos agora sem precipitação... morremos sem dados de um radar? Francamente tanto drama porquê?


----------



## 1337 (5 Mai 2015 às 14:18)

Vince disse:


> Radares, estações, etc, tudo o que seja redes de equipamentos remotos estão sujeitos a muitos problemas, as causas podem ser muitas, desde avarias de hardware, falhas de energia, sobrecargas, redes de comunicações, etc,etc. Certamente  que não estão disponíveis por capricho... e certamente que o IPMA é o principal interessado em ter as coisas a funcionar o mais rápido possível. Esperemos que não sejam problemas graves e demorados.


Verdade, o que quer dizer que nos outros países também têm o mesmo tipo de problemas, mas sabe-se lá porquê, aqui para resolverem algum problema já se sabe como é. Agora não venham com as desculpas dos orçamentos, porque isso não pode ser desculpa para tudo..


----------



## rozzo (5 Mai 2015 às 14:29)

1337 disse:


> Verdade, o que quer dizer que nos outros países também têm o mesmo tipo de problemas, mas sabe-se lá porquê, aqui para resolverem algum problema já se sabe como é. Agora não venham com as desculpas dos orçamentos, porque isso não pode ser desculpa para tudo..



É sempre muito fácil falar lá de fora...
Então quer dizer que passas os dias todos ligado a ver todas as páginas dos Institutos de Meteorologia estrangeiros a confirmar que NUNCA há falhas no radar deles. Certo? Porreiro!

Menos hipocrisia... Certamente há falhas tão ou mais recorrentes que as do nosso IPMA na maior parte deles, mas simplesmente não é do nosso país e não andamos em cima, não é?

O IPMA teve, tem e terá problemas, pelos mais diversos motivos, e nem me cabe a mim nem a nós defender directamente o IPMA, podem perfeitamente endereçar o vosso "repúdio" fundamentado ou não para os contactos do IPMA, força!
Mas bolas, fechar os olhos e ignorar o esforço de abertura e evolução que nos tempos mais recentes até nos tem surpreendido (pela positiva) é realmente de má vontade...
Mas cada um com a sua sentença...

Agora, chega de lamechices de uma vez por todas, querem queixar-se, *contactem o IPMA*, e-mail, telefone, facebook, o que quiserem, mas poupem este espaço a tanto melodrama.

Assunto terminado de vez!?!??!


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mai 2015 às 15:02)

Já agora só para acabar, e para acabar com o "é só a nós, nos outros países é tudo moderno".


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mai 2015 às 20:16)

O radar de Arouca voltou desde as 15 UTC.


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2015 às 23:21)

Resultados da verificação dos valores apresentados no quadro de resumo do Boletim Climatológico de Abril.

Este é o quadro original:





Os valores foram transcritos para este quadro:





E neste quadro são apresentadas as propostas de correcção baseadas nos dados publicados diariamente na página do IPMA:







Conclusões:

1- A amarelo no último quadro estão as correcções sugeridas, nomeadamente:

    - Algumas estações não estavam identificadas de forma completa, prestando-se a confusão com outras de mesma designação, especialmente Viana do Castelo que é na verdade Chafé; Vila Real, não se sabendo o significado de "/CC", pode ser confundida com Vila Real (cidade) mas é na verdade só "Vila Real"; Viseu e Leiria deve ser acrescentado "aeródromo" pois há outras estações com as mesmas designações; Coimbra, Évora e Faro é menos importante o nome completo porque não funcionam de momento outras estações exactamente com o mesmo nome; Santarém deve acrescentar-se que é "Fonte Boa" ou confunde-se com a outra estação; Portalegre é "cidade", senão é a outra estação; Lisboa/geofísico está errado, os dados apresentados são da Gago Coutinho, aliás Geofísico esteve sem registo de dados por alguns períodos; Setúbal pode ser especificada.

- Todos as datas dos dias de temperatura máxima extrema estão, obviamente, com um dia a mais, pois segundo o critério de usar a data do dia climatológico a máxima de um dado dia é registada no dia seguinte, com data do dia seguinte, o que para divulgação ao público pode ser considerado absurdo. Corrigi todas as datas para os verdadeiros dias em que foram registadas. Para aquelas estações em que a data recua para 31 de Março, haverá que localizar o verdadeiro valor do extremo da máxima diária num dia civil de Abril, que é o que faz sentido para o público em geral.

- Curiosamente o critério de localização da data de um extremo pelo dia climatológico não é usado para a intensidade máxima do vento. Porquê não sei responder. Faz parecer que se estiver a ser usado o dia climatológico (não é referido qual o período usado para este parâmetro) todas as intensidades máximas ocorreram entre as 0h e as 9h, por identificação exacta com os valores nos resumos diários de mesma data.

- Todos os acumulados desde as 9h do dia 31 de Março às 9h do dia 30 de Abril estão correctos, excepto uma pequena diferença para Pedras Rubras, mas com uma enorme diferença para Portalegre (cidade), de 69,0 mm para 80,6mm. No entanto para todas as estações, incluindo Portalegre, os máximos diários das 9h às 9h estão correctos.

- A localização correcta, na minha opinião, das datas dos máximos diários de precipitação das 9h às 9h devia referir que dois dias civis estão abrangidos no período em causa e dar ênfase a qual dos dias corresponde a maior parte do acumulado. Nalguns casos, como Leiria e Beja, a precipitação caíu toda na data anterior à indicada. Mais uma vez para uma informação ao público em geral, isto é confuso e presta-se a erros de interpretação, evitáveis.

2- Indico os máximos diários de precipitação e datas segundo o critério das 0h às 0h, o qual climatologicamente não tem mais vantagens do que qualquer outro período fixo, apenas é mais claro do ponto de vista do público.

3- Finalmente apresento aquilo que deveria ser a informação dos extremos de precipitação, usando um intervalo de 24 horas flutuante. As vantagens do ponto de vista da utilidade para identificar a localização no tempo das intempéries e suas consequências são, na minha opinião, insuperáveis. Dá-se inclusivamente o caso de o valor anunciado como máximo do mês em todas as estações, 60,4 mm em Vila Nova de Cerveira, não ser realmente o máximo, especialmente por que é apresentado como "máximo em 24 horas". Se pelo menos fosse apresentado como "máximo diário" ainda seria aceitável. Acresce ainda que esta estação só tem valores registados para menos de duzentas horas no mês, como tal, com a série do mês incompleta, não devia ser considerada, salvo com uma ressalva a indicar isto mesmo
Mas o verdadeiro extremo da precipitação em 24 horas vai na verdade para Beja, com 65,4 mm das 23h de dia 8 às 23h de dia 9, valor muito perto aliás do que apareceu para esta estação no resumo diário do dia 9, publicado no dia 10 na página do IPMA, 65,1mm. Ora este valor tendo sido visto pelo público, origina descrédito nos valores publicados, do resumo diário ou do boletim, se não houver uma explicação.

- Com fundo rosa são assinalados os extremos da precipitação em 24h que são superiores, como é esperado, aos extremos dos dias climatológicos, pouco úteis estes. Não só Beja apresenta uma diferença substancial de 40,9 mm para 65,4 mm, mas também, por exemplo, Braga de 38,0 para 49,9mm ou Viseu de 33,7 para 48,9mm e ainda Portalegre de 20,4 para 33,8mm.

Espero com estas sugestões poder ajudar a melhorar a qualidade da informação que o IPMA publica, a qual já é, a todos os títulos, notável, e num progresso de diversificação e modernização assinalável, merecedor de parabéns.
Sou particularmente entusiasta da disponibilização _on-line_ contínua de dados de observação e de análise periódica.

Muito meritório tem sido também o esforço de manutenção da rede de estações, o qual obviamente nunca terá fim, é uma tarefa contínua e difícil de concretizar devido à não abundância de meios, compreensível na situação actual de contenção de despesas.


----------



## rozzo (12 Mai 2015 às 14:07)

Uma sugestão, de algo que seria pertinente e útil no site do IPMA, e que facilitaria a vida a muitas pessoas, seria ter um "almanaque" de extremos, ao estilo do presente no site da AEMET:

http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos

Nomeadamente as secções de valores normais e extremos climatológicos, referindo os períodos disponíveis, etc..

Digo isto, pois apesar de haver informação de normais e de extremos no site do IPMA, tem pouca informação, e organizada de forma muito pouco prática para quem procura extremos. Neste formato é fácil pesquisar por estações e obter normais e extremos de diversas variáveis, em particular os extremos absolutos.

A forma como no site do IPMA estão apresentadas as normais não está mal, mas apenas apresenta as duas mais recentes normais, e os extremos correspondentes a esses períodos. É sempre extremamente difícil encontrar registos absolutos, e encontrar essa informação de forma fácil e acima de tudo coerente. Anda espalhada entre normais, boletins mensais, etc. É sempre muito chato quando há algum evento como este, ter uma referência de extremos absolutos para as estações, para fazer simples análises.

Acho que era crucial ponderar isto e apresentar esta informação com uma plataforma completa e coerente ao público.


----------



## rozzo (14 Mai 2015 às 12:02)

O post que coloco não é propriamente nem para defender o IPMA, nem muito menos para criticar a AEMET, entidade que acho que tem um excelente site e comportamento.
É apenas para relembrar a conversa de há uns dias, quando se dizia muito mal do IPMA e que "lá fora é que fazem as coisas bem", a propósito dos radares estarem com problemas, e de claramente ser tendenciosa a crítica, pois raramente estamos realmente atentos ao que se passa lá fora.

Ora uma das coisas que mais se critica são os Avisos do IPMA, que sim têm muitas dificuldades, mas... Reparem como nem tudo é perfeito lá fora... Um exemplo da sequência de Avisos da AEMET relativamente ao episódio de calor extremo (recorde) hoje em Valência:






Naturalmente não faz qualquer sentido passar às 19h do nível mais extremo para o tudo ok, para depois às 00h passar para amarelo. Algum erro ou resultado de algum automatismo. Acontece.. Em todo o lado!


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 18:06)

Porque não actualizam a previsão, ao menos em face da observação?

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...-e-modelos-maio-2015.8248/page-11#post-490109


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mai 2015 às 19:42)

Estava devidamente actualizada na simbólica. A descritiva é escrita manualmente e costuma apenas ser atualizada às X horas de cada dia, e presumo que por acaso também seja menos visitada.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 22:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> Estava devidamente actualizada na simbólica. A descritiva é escrita manualmente e costuma apenas ser atualizada às X horas de cada dia, e presumo que por acaso também seja menos visitada.



Mas a que é citada e transcrita nos meios de comunicação social, especialmente imprensa escrita, é a descritiva. É essa que os jornalistas vão ler e que depois colocam nas notícias.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 22:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> Estava devidamente actualizada na simbólica.



Onde exactamente? Está lá uma previsão diferente da descritiva?
E não está actualizada, continua lá a previsão de meteorologista da 1:31 de dia 24 para as capitais de distrito. A numérica é que é automaticamente actualizada e curiosamente não se aplica às capitais.









o símbolo para Beja lê "aguaceiros fracos".


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Mai 2015 às 22:44)

StormRic disse:


> Onde exactamente? Está lá uma previsão diferente da descritiva?



De facto é verídico que os aguaceiros fracos colocado na previsão simbólica e na descritiva não foi o que se sentiu esta tarde no Alentejo e parte do Algarve. Aliás prova disso é o aviso amarelo que o IPMA emitiu onde refere aguaceiros dispersos mas fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas (e mais uma vez dois avisos num único aviso).


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 22:47)

SpiderVV disse:


> e presumo que por acaso também seja menos visitada.



Que dados é que tens para presumir isto?


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 22:50)

Mr. Neves disse:


> De facto é verídico que os aguaceiros fracos colocado na previsão simbólica e na descritiva não foi o que se sentiu esta tarde no Alentejo e parte do Algarve. Aliás prova disso é o aviso amarelo que o IPMA emitiu onde refere aguaceiros dispersos mas fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas (e mais uma vez dois avisos num único aviso).



Esse aviso foi emitido a que horas? Já não fui a tempo de o ver. Qual era o período de aplicação? A última actualização dos avisos foi às 14:26 e estão todos verdes.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Mai 2015 às 22:55)

StormRic disse:


> Esse aviso foi emitido a que horas? Já não fui a tempo de o ver. Qual era o período de aplicação?



Eu também não sei quando foi exatamente mas eu só recebi o avisos do IPMA no meu mail às 15:55h. E todos os aviso começavam às 15:00:00(UTC) e terminavam às 19:59:59 (UTC).


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mai 2015 às 22:56)

Não são precisos dados, o cidadão comum muito provavelmente tem mais chance de ver a página principal rapidamente do que ir carregar na previsão descritiva, porque na página principal está logo lá tudo simplificado.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 23:08)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Eu também não sei quando foi exatamente mas eu só recebi o avisos do IPMA no meu mail às 15:55h. E todos os aviso começavam às 15:00:00(UTC) e terminavam às 19:59:59 (UTC).



Pois, a começar às 15h utc, quando no Alentejo já tinham apanhado com o granizo e a trovoada em cima.  Mas mesmo assim é melhor do que aviso nenhum, embora pelas redes sociais é mais rápido as pessoas avisarem-se umas às outras de que tinham apanhado com a trovoada e para os vizinhos terem cuidado. Só que, teoricamente, previsão e avisos não devia ser assim que funcionavam, não pode ser ir à janela e ver que está a chover ou a trovejar e então dizer e avisar que hoje se prevê chuva e trovoada. Há um mínimo de antecipação que se pede e se tem o direito de exigir num serviço que é pago por todos nós.

Por acaso às 21h utc ainda chovia de eco vermelho em Barrancos, mas isso é lá longe na fronteira e já não deve contar para os avisos, será?


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 23:10)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não são precisos dados, o cidadão comum muito provavelmente tem mais chance de ver a página principal rapidamente do que ir carregar na previsão descritiva, porque na página principal está logo lá tudo simplificado.



Mas concordas comigo no que diz respeito à comunicação social? É à descritiva que eles vão buscar o texto.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mai 2015 às 23:57)

Sim, nesse aspecto concordo mas deverá ter a ver com o facto de serem eventos mais repentinos e não tão previsíveis. Não que esteja a defender o IPMA, mas devem ter alguma cautela talvez.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2015 às 17:08)

Qunado foi batido o máximo absoluto de temperatura para o mês de Maio, no passado dia 13 em Beja com 40,0ºC, a situação tinha sido prevista, com aviso meteorológico inclusivamente, e foi motivo de notícia na página do IPMA logo no dia seguinte.
Na passada 5ªfeira dia 28, em princípio terá sido ultrapassado aquele valor de 40,0ºC pelo que foi registado na estação de Tomar / Valdonas, com 40,2ºC, segundo consta do resumo diário que ainda carece de validação. Não houve desta vez previsão ou aviso de temperaturas tão altas, nem tão pouco ainda foi publicada notícia sobre este eventual novo recorde de temperatura máxima de Maio.

Na notícia publicada no dia 14, referia-se nomeadamente que "em cerca de 45% das estações meteorológicas do IPMA foram registados valores de temperatura máxima superiores a 30 °C, e superiores a 35 °C em cerca de 16 %".
Numa primeira observação não validada, no dia 28 foi registada máxima superior a 30ºC em mais de 60% das estações e também em cerca de 16% foram superiores a 35ºC. Isto coloca o evento de dia 28 claramente a um nível acima do evento noticiado.


----------



## james (3 Jun 2015 às 18:50)

Continuo a não perceber a clássica previsão do Ipma como a de hoje , de " aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial no interior " .  Porque não poe de um vez por todas " aguaceiros e trovoadas no interior "  , em vez de andarem a iludir o pessoal .

Nestas situações especificas do tempo , o Litoral nunca apanha nada , nem nuvens , ficamos a vê - las de longe .

E no inverno e a mesma coisa , andamos a brincar o tempo todo com as cotas de neve e depois iludem os tolos , como já me apanharam tambem no passado mas deixaram de apanhar, que sobem aos montes de manha cedo para não ver nada de nada .


----------



## camrov8 (3 Jun 2015 às 19:12)

a culpa não é deles mas sim dos modelos, em alturas de trovoadas os núcleos podem se deslocar para o litoral não quer dizer que chova no norte todo ou que existam trovoadas em todo o interior apenas que há condições


----------



## james (3 Jun 2015 às 19:16)

camrov8 disse:


> a culpa não é deles mas sim dos modelos, em alturas de trovoadas os núcleos podem se deslocar para o litoral não quer dizer que chova no norte todo ou que existam trovoadas em todo o interior apenas que há condições




Eu sei que eles se baseiam nos modelos , mas o que eu critico e a hipervalorizacao que fazem de algumas situações meteorológicas ( que só ocorrem muito , muito esporadicamente ) e a desvalorização que fazem doutras .


----------



## Orion (3 Jun 2015 às 22:08)

Uma sugestão para o IPMA (duas até). Agregar _webcams_ que serviriam para observar as condições meteorológicas um pouco por todo o país (como os Suíços). Nem seriam precisas câmaras dedicadas do instituto (claro que seriam bem vindas). Podiam ser abertas a qualquer pessoa que estivesse interessada. Outra sugestão seria a inclusão de estações meteorológicas privadas, como os neozelandeses. A devida separação das estações não seria difícil.


----------



## Thomar (4 Jun 2015 às 11:31)

A estação do IPMA no Caramulo tem apresentado valores muitos elevados sempre de manhã, mas hoje às 9H UTC, marcava *+34,7ºC! *


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 05:38)

No último *Boletim Climatológico*, de *Maio 2015*, o total da precipitação acumulada em *Beja*, das 9h de 30/04 às 9h de 31/5, não está correcto parecendo-me que é um simples erro tipográfico: na coluna *RR* onde está 6,7 mm devia estar *11,7 mm*. O valor na coluna RRMAX está correcto, 6,4.

Não choveu no dia 31 e houve seis dias com acumulado em Beja:
Dia 1: *0,4* mm; 4: *3,1* mm; 7: *0,2* mm; 11: *1,5* mm; 24: *6,4* mm; 29: *0,1* mm.

Se fosse erro em algum valor diário teria que haver pelo menos três valores errados o que é pouco provável.
Talvez tenha sido digitado 6 em vez de 11, por lapso de semelhança com o 6,4.

Há três outras pequenas diferenças nos acumulados mensais de três estações mas como são por excesso, algumas décimas, atribuo a registos horários que não apareceram na listagem.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 05:43)

A temperatura máxima absoluta de Maio foi validada para Beja com os 40,0ºC no Boletim Climatológico do mês. O que significa que os 40,2ºC de Tomar/Valdonas no dia 28, não foram validados. Sendo assim confirma-se as minhas suspeitas àcerca do registo das temperaturas máximas dessa estação.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 17:39)

Esta previsão emitida hoje para o próprio dia para o arquipélago da Madeira não estará trocada por lapso?







É que, simplesmente, não choveu, em estação alguma! Nem ontem, nem hoje, tudo a zero,!(excepto 0,3 mm em S.Jorge!)

Isto é normal?


----------



## JTavares (6 Jun 2015 às 18:41)

Podem indicar-me onde posso encontrar as temperaturas max e min do dia anterior em qualquer cidade portuguesa?


----------



## Orion (6 Jun 2015 às 21:10)

JTavares disse:


> Podem indicar-me onde posso encontrar as temperaturas max e min do dia anterior em qualquer cidade portuguesa?



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/obsDiarios.jsp


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jun 2015 às 11:50)

StormRic disse:


> Esta previsão emitida hoje para o próprio dia para o arquipélago da Madeira não estará trocada por lapso? É que, simplesmente, não choveu, em estação alguma! Nem ontem, nem hoje, tudo a zero,!(excepto 0,3 mm em S.Jorge!) Isto é normal?



Existia de facto a possibilidade de instabilidade para o Arquipélago da Madeira. Sugiro que para a Madeira consultes a página do Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal.


----------



## 1337 (8 Jun 2015 às 12:24)

Lá se foram os radares, mais um belo dia escolhido pelo IPMA pra ter falhas de radar, depois os outros lá fora têm o mesmos problemas, mas se não fosse o meteogalicia bem que ficava ás escuras nas alturas que mais preciso, enfim.


----------



## Thomar (8 Jun 2015 às 12:33)

1337 disse:


> *Lá se foram os radares*, mais um belo dia escolhido pelo IPMA pra ter falhas de radar, depois os outros lá fora têm o mesmos problemas, mas se não fosse o meteogalicia bem que ficava ás escuras nas alturas que mais preciso, enfim.


O único radar que se encontra OFF é o de Coruche, o de Arouca e o de Loulé estão a funcionar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jun 2015 às 12:37)




----------



## 1337 (8 Jun 2015 às 14:34)

Thomar disse:


> O único radar que se encontra OFF é o de Coruche, o de Arouca e o de Loulé estão a funcionar.


Quando não se sabe não se fala, se nem foste ver se os radares estavam on..


----------



## Vince (8 Jun 2015 às 15:00)

Estão off sim, o Thomar não deve ter reparado na hora, mas também não é preciso toda essa má disposição.


----------



## 1337 (8 Jun 2015 às 15:03)

Vince disse:


> Estão off sim, o Thomar não deve ter reparado na hora, mas também não é preciso toda essa má disposição..


É má disposição porque sempre que precisamos é isto, parece que fazem de propósito, num dia de possíveis trovoadas os radares desaparecem, por mais que queira não posso gostar a 100% do IPMA, e repito mais uma vez, o orçamento não é desculpa para tudo.


----------



## JTavares (8 Jun 2015 às 18:46)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar?w=1&p=cc


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jun 2015 às 19:34)

O radar de Arouca já está on. Foram umas horas, há que ter calma, há *criticar* e _criticar._


----------



## 1337 (9 Jun 2015 às 11:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> O radar de Arouca já está on. Foram umas horas, há que ter calma, há *criticar* e _criticar._


"Há criticar e criticar" Radares mais uma vez off, em mais um dia importante, qual é a desculpa agora? É o criticar e criticar?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jun 2015 às 12:37)

1337 disse:


> "Há criticar e criticar" Radares mais uma vez off, em mais um dia importante, qual é a desculpa agora? É o criticar e criticar?


 
Eu também não compreendo, até porque parece que tem hora marcada mas... olhemos às alternativas, temos o radar de Cuntis da MeteoGalicia que tão bem nos serviu nos últimos anos, temos o rain-alarm que conjuga o de Cuntis com o de A Coruña... para quem esteve tantos anos às escuras... já não é mau não vos parece?
Quanto ao IPMA não vou tecer qualquer comentário adicional, mas confesso que tenho muita curiosidade em saber o justificação para estas situações... se é que existe.


----------



## Vince (9 Jun 2015 às 12:40)

Deve ser de propósito para enervar o 1337


----------



## JTavares (9 Jun 2015 às 13:20)

Mas o mapa dinamico está a funcionar.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jun 2015 às 13:26)

Habemus RADAR!


----------



## 1337 (9 Jun 2015 às 16:05)




----------



## 1337 (9 Jun 2015 às 17:00)

Radar off outra vez, deve ser mesmo para me irritar


----------



## StormRic (9 Jun 2015 às 20:38)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O IPMA não tem aviso de trovoadas?



O IPMA nunca tem aviso de trovoadas! Trovoada é sempre uma espécie de acompanhamento multimedia para os "aguaceiros por vezes fortes e de granizo". Por mais incêndios que sejam iniciados por descargas, por mais prejuízos que nem se conseguem contabilizar nas redes e aparelhagem eléctrica, por mais cabeças de gado que sejam electrocutadas nos campos fora dos currais, etc, o IPMA acha que o primeiro trovão que as pessoas ouçam é sempre um aviso atempado e mais que suficiente.


----------



## Orion (9 Jun 2015 às 21:06)

StormRic disse:


> O IPMA nunca tem aviso de trovoadas! Trovoada é sempre uma espécie de acompanhamento multimedia para os "aguaceiros por vezes fortes e de granizo". Por mais incêndios que sejam iniciados por descargas, por mais prejuízos que nem se conseguem contabilizar nas redes e aparelhagem eléctrica, por mais cabeças de gado que sejam electrocutadas nos campos fora dos currais, etc, o IPMA acha que o primeiro trovão que as pessoas ouçam é sempre um aviso atempado e mais que suficiente.



É uma boa questão essa. O IPMA do continente agrupa os dois. Talvez por ser mais comum a ocorrência de chuva e trovoada em simultâneo. Nos Açores é diferente. Trovoadas são pouco comuns. Ainda assim é estranho não utilizarem a sua própria lista de critérios. Porque até no continente, penso eu, é mais comum haver trovoada seca do que nos Açores (que é raro).


----------



## Vince (9 Jun 2015 às 21:43)

De há uns tempos para cá a AEMET em dias de previsão de muita trovoada tem divulgado nas redes sociais um output de descargas dum modelo deles (HARMONIE) mas não fiquei inteiramente convencido. Houve um dia há umas semanas atrás que reparei que na parte portuguesa foi um grande flop. Mas pode ter sido azar/coincidência. De qualquer forma é sempre útil.

Por curiosidade, previsão desse modelo para hoje







E já agora, para amanhã:








Sobre as DEA, o mais importante era o IPMA ver o que se passa no output, pois algo não está bem, aparecem localizações estranhas e nem tem sido usual nos últimos anos, costumava ser bastante certinho.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jun 2015 às 22:45)

Parece haver um offset fixo para Sul ou SW nas descargas todas, realmente concordo que deveria ser investigado. Mesmo quando o novo mapa foi estreado estava tudo bem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jun 2015 às 23:27)

StormRic disse:


> O IPMA nunca tem aviso de trovoadas! Trovoada é sempre uma espécie de acompanhamento multimedia para os "aguaceiros por vezes fortes e de granizo". Por mais incêndios que sejam iniciados por descargas, por mais prejuízos que nem se conseguem contabilizar nas redes e aparelhagem eléctrica, por mais cabeças de gado que sejam electrocutadas nos campos fora dos currais, etc, o IPMA acha que o primeiro trovão que as pessoas ouçam é sempre um aviso atempado e mais que suficiente.


Pois é que quando vou ao meteoalarm (da Europa) vejo quase sempre avisos de trovoada em todos os países, menos Portugal! Acho que é algo que falha no IPMA!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jun 2015 às 23:31)

O IPMA dantes ainda colocava avisos de trovoada mas depois começou a condensá-los em avisos de precipitação apenas, não sei bem porquê. Avisos de rajadas fortes provenientes da convecção também acabam por ser condensados num aviso de precipitação. Poderiam por exemplo ser condensados no aviso de trovoada, se não quisessem usar o de vento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jun 2015 às 23:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> O IPMA dantes ainda colocava avisos de trovoada mas depois começou a condensá-los em avisos de precipitação apenas, não sei bem porquê. Avisos de rajadas fortes provenientes da convecção também acabam por ser condensados num aviso de precipitação. Poderiam por exemplo ser condensados no aviso de trovoada, se não quisessem usar o de vento.



Posso estar enganado mas acho que essa _condensação_ foi depois da passagem de IM para IPMA


----------



## joocean (10 Jun 2015 às 01:24)

Orion disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/obsDiarios.jsp



Estive nesta página e temos de ter atenção.  na nota diz que os valores dos dados apresentados não estão validados pelo que ao final do mês os apuramentos podem


Orion disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/obsDiarios.jsp


ser diferentes.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jun 2015 às 23:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Posso estar enganado mas acho que essa _condensação_ foi depois da passagem de IM para IPMA



Porque será que fazem essa "condensação"? Acho que estão a desvalorizar as descargas elétricas e suas eventuais consequências.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jun 2015 às 13:35)

Parece que desde há dois dias houve um grande black-out nos mapas de observação nos valores de temperatura e precipitação apenas, e algumas de humidade.


----------



## joocean (14 Jun 2015 às 14:05)

SpiderVV disse:


> Parece que desde há dois dias houve um grande black-out nos mapas de observação nos valores de temperatura e precipitação apenas, e algumas de humidade.


Pois é verdade numa altura destas (junho) com um fim de semana de chuva e metade das estações não estão disponíveis :-(


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jun 2015 às 16:48)

O que se passa com o radar de Coruche? Já o vejo parado há muito tempo, ninguém sabe de nada?


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jun 2015 às 21:17)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Posso estar enganado mas acho que essa _condensação_ foi depois da passagem de IM para IPMA



Essa condensação, foi feita, depois de ocorrer o tornado em Lagoa e de mais alguns, desde daí, que o aviso de precipitação engloba por vezes, fenómenos de vento extremo e as trovoadas, a meu ver, não faz muito sentido existir um aviso para trovoada, em casos em que a previsão seja aguaceiros e trovoadas, como não faz muito sentido, existir um aviso para vento nos casos em que haja possibilidade de existir fenómenos extremos de vento, avisos para vento só nos casos em que seja vento sustentado e com rajadas frequentes e não em situações de fenómenos extremos de vento em que são muito localizados, na minha opinião, o IPMA faz o mais correcto e assim não se tem 3 ou 4 avisos quando se pode englobar  tudo num só, desde que a informação seja correcta do aviso, não vejo mal nenhum nisso. 

Se às vezes, já existe críticas, não choveu e tivemos aviso amarelo todo o dia, se metem um aviso de vento quando as situações são de vento fraco a moderado e só na ocorrência de alguma célula mais violenta é que pode vir alguma rajada mais forte não faz muito sentido ter esse aviso para vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2015 às 21:28)

Em termos de avisos relacionado com o vento forte(nortada) aqui na zona o IPMA tem melhorado a olhos vistos.
 Admito perfeitamente que eles tenham alguma dificuldade em prever a velocidade correcta das rajadas, pois isto por aqui, trata-se de um fenomeno local.


----------



## 1337 (14 Jun 2015 às 23:56)

ninguém fala nas estações que estão off há cerca de 2 dias??


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jun 2015 às 01:36)

1337 disse:


> ninguém fala nas estações que estão off há cerca de 2 dias??


Ninguém lê a página antes desta?


----------



## 1337 (15 Jun 2015 às 10:24)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ninguém lê a página antes desta?


Não me expressei bem, queria mais perguntar o que raio provoca um black out destes de 3 ou 4 dias? Já não chega o radar? Sinceramente


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2015 às 14:01)

Já voltaram ao activo.


----------



## joocean (15 Jun 2015 às 22:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já voltaram ao activo.


Regressaram do fim de semana :-)


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jun 2015 às 21:53)

Radar de Coruche voltou. Com o eco do costume mas voltou.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jun 2015 às 11:08)

O que passou por lá..


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2015 às 15:55)

Joaopaulo disse:


> O que passou por lá..



O único parâmetro que acusou este descalabro de 74,2mm, pelas 19h, foi o vento que teve um pico pronunciado na hora seguinte. Acrescente-se que é uma RUEMA.


----------



## jmbneto (18 Jun 2015 às 11:40)

Joaopaulo disse:


> O que passou por lá..


O udómetro estava entupido. foi limpo!


----------



## jmbneto (18 Jun 2015 às 12:08)

StormRic disse:


> O único parâmetro que acusou este descalabro de 74,2mm, pelas 19h, foi o vento que teve um pico pronunciado na hora seguinte. Acrescente-se que é uma RUEMA.


O udómetro foi limpo por se encontrar entupido! Não se trata de uma RUEMA, mas tem um udómetro Young igual aos da rede RUEMA que entopem muito facilmente! Na página do IPMA esta ema tal como outras estão como RUEMA (não sendo ruema) mas espero que essa situação seja alterada.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2015 às 16:37)

jmbneto disse:


> O udómetro foi limpo por se encontrar entupido! Não se trata de uma RUEMA, mas tem um udómetro Young igual aos da rede RUEMA que entopem muito facilmente! Na página do IPMA esta ema tal como outras estão como RUEMA (não sendo ruema) mas espero que essa situação seja alterada.



 obrigado pelos esclarecimentos!

Quanto a registos de precipitação aproveito para indicar as seguintes estações que me parecem ter anomalias de funcionamento do udómetro:

*Arouca*: desde há dez dias sensivelmente, ou talvez mesmo desde o início do mês, que regista quase nada, com valores horários pontuais de 0,1mm. Apenas no dia 16 teve um registo de 0,4mm. Comparando com estações na região e com os ecos de radar parece difícil ser uma situação real.

*Moimenta da Beira*: está aparentemente numa situação semelhante a Arouca, valores horários que não vão além dos 0,1mm.

*Viseu (675)*: tem uma série bizarra de valores 0,1 ou 0,2 mm muito longa (36 horas!) e faz suspeitar de situação análoga à das estações anteriores.

*Aldeia do Souto* e *Fundão* não têm dados desde há várias semanas; *Caramulo* desde o dia 5.

As RUEMA's de Lisboa, *Alvalade*, *Baixa* e *Estefânea* têm frequentemente valores reduzidos ou isolados quando não há situação de precipitação; quando há precipitação apresentam por vezes valores reduzidos pouco consistentes com as EMA's da área. Esta é uma situação de longa data.

*Amadora*, *Santa Cruz*, *Estremoz*,* Reguengos e Sagres* estão sem dados há várias semanas. Sagres é uma estação histórica e fundamental na região do Algarve.

*Viana do Alentejo* tinha o problema de só registar numerosos 0,1 mm, por isso quando começo a observar que uma estação repete aquele valor ou semelhantes sem registar outros significativamente maiores é sinal de que já não está a funcionar bem, e parece que a causa frequente é o entupimento.


Espero que estas indicações possam ajudar.

Cumprimentos e obrigado pela atenção e pelo grande e permanente trabalho de manter a rede de estações em funcionamento, um esforço de aplaudir!


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jun 2015 às 17:58)

@jmbneto - Apenas uma pergunta, a estação de Portalegre (Cidade) na zona industrial está localizada numa zona um pouco baixa, abrigada, e perto da estrada (isto na minha opinião), é mesmo considerada uma EMA, dado que as EMA's costumam estar em condições mais abertas, ou a indicação do site está errada e é considerada RUEMA?


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2015 às 09:44)

Não dá para ter acesso ao resumo diário de ontem, é uma pena...


----------



## StormRic (20 Jun 2015 às 00:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não dá para ter acesso ao resumo diário de ontem, é uma pena...



É verdade, porque mesmo que se tenha acesso às séries horárias, os valores extremos ficam inacessíveis. No entanto aconteceu o mesmo com o resumo diário do dia 17 e depois ainda apareceu, durante a madrugada de ontem dia 19 julgo eu. Por isso talvez o de dia 18 esteja para aparecer.


----------



## jmbneto (22 Jun 2015 às 09:17)

SpiderVV disse:


> @jmbneto - Apenas uma pergunta, a estação de Portalegre (Cidade) na zona industrial está localizada numa zona um pouco baixa, abrigada, e perto da estrada (isto na minha opinião), é mesmo considerada uma EMA, dado que as EMA's costumam estar em condições mais abertas, ou a indicação do site está errada e é considerada RUEMA?


Sim essa trata-se mesmo de uma RUEMA. Julgo que na altura foi o local possível onde instalar apesar de estar! De facto no site a designação está errada tal como estão outras!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jun 2015 às 13:03)

Nas imagens de radar, a opção de ver a precipitação acumulada em 1h desapareceu.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jun 2015 às 16:52)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Nas imagens de radar, a opção de ver a precipitação acumulada em 1h desapareceu.


Já estão disponíveis.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jun 2015 às 17:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já estão disponíveis.



Já vi que sim


----------



## jmbneto (24 Jun 2015 às 14:59)

StormRic disse:


> obrigado pelos esclarecimentos!
> 
> Quanto a registos de precipitação aproveito para indicar as seguintes estações que me parecem ter anomalias de funcionamento do udómetro:
> 
> ...



Boa tarde
*Arouca, Moimenta da Beira, Viseu/Cidade* - está entupida. já foi pedido localmente para que se resolva a situação.

*Aldeia de Souto, Fundão e Sagres* - problemas de comunicação que ainda não resolvemos após várias tentativas

*Caramulo* - Esta EMA foi desativada. Ainda não foi decidido qual o passo seguinte a tomar.

*Alvalade*, *Baixa* e *Estefânea* - O facto de se tratarem de RUEMA faz com que este parâmetro seja fortemente influenciado pelas condições locais. Acresce o facto dos udómetros que lá estão instalados sejam Young, sendo que estes entopem mesmo com muita facilidade.

*Amadora* - A EMA encontra-se atualmente em testes

*Santa Cruz* - Aquando a ocorrência de ventos mais fortes o udómetro treme fazendo com que haja registos falsos de precipitação.
Até esta situação estar resolvida os dados estão a ser rejeitados no processamento

*Estremoz*,* Reguengos* - udómetros entupidos- estou a eliminar os dados no processamento

Obrigado pelo reparos
Cumps


----------



## seqmad (1 Jul 2015 às 11:13)

Boas,
Não sei se já foi referido isso por aqui, mas agora três das RUEMA de Lisboa (Amoreiras, Estrela, Benfica) passaram a ser EMA?... se for assim, os seus dados passam a poder contar como oficiais para Lisboa? Recordo a discussão de há um tempo atrás, de essas RUEMA não respeitarem as condições para serem EMA (devido ao enquadramento urbano onde estão inseridas, etc). Também neste momento só uma delas é que apresenta dados...


----------



## StormRic (1 Jul 2015 às 18:21)

seqmad disse:


> Boas,
> Não sei se já foi referido isso por aqui, mas agora três das RUEMA de Lisboa (Amoreiras, Estrela, Benfica) passaram a ser EMA?... se for assim, os seus dados passam a poder contar como oficiais para Lisboa? Recordo a discussão de há um tempo atrás, de essas RUEMA não respeitarem as condições para serem EMA (devido ao enquadramento urbano onde estão inseridas, etc). Também neste momento só uma delas é que apresenta dados...



Houve uma reclassificação, ou melhor dizendo, uma correcção geral da classificação das estações. No entanto, essas em particular até nem estão a funcionar.
Amoreiras e Estrela talvez estejam mesmo desinstaladas e Benfica já há muitos meses que não tem registos.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jul 2015 às 15:24)

StormRic disse:


> Houve uma reclassificação, ou melhor dizendo, uma correcção geral da classificação das estações. No entanto, essas em particular até nem estão a funcionar.
> Amoreiras e Estrela talvez estejam mesmo desinstaladas e Benfica já há muitos meses que não tem registos.


Penso que se deve mais ao estarem desde sempre classificadas erradamente no site, e nisso acho que há que agradecer a presença do @jmbneto neste fórum que partilha, denuncia e até corrige este tipo de gralhas nas EMA's e no próprio site. 

Portalegre (cidade) já está no local certo, sendo RUEMA:


----------



## jmbneto (2 Jul 2015 às 16:28)

seqmad disse:


> Boas,
> Não sei se já foi referido isso por aqui, mas agora três das RUEMA de Lisboa (Amoreiras, Estrela, Benfica) passaram a ser EMA?... se for assim, os seus dados passam a poder contar como oficiais para Lisboa? Recordo a discussão de há um tempo atrás, de essas RUEMA não respeitarem as condições para serem EMA (devido ao enquadramento urbano onde estão inseridas, etc). Também neste momento só uma delas é que apresenta dados...


Estas 3 estações são mesmo RUEMAs. O que aconteceu foi que houve uma atualização dos tipo de estação na net, e as de benfica e estrela tal como outras não deveriam continuar a aparecer  na net pois já foram desativas há muito tempo.
Já dei indicações para que esta situação seja corrigida.


----------



## Orion (2 Jul 2015 às 17:20)

Quando serão disponibilizados os boletins climatológicos dos Açores respeitantes aos meses de Abril, Maio e Junho?

Penso também que as previsões a longo prazo (sazonais e mensais) são pouco representativas do território. Onde estão as ilhas? Nesse ponto, os espanhóis não só fazem relatórios melhor percetíveis (não utilizam tanto o jargão das estatísticas), como visualmente mais simples e atrativos (é discutível mas acho que tem muita informação)*. Não é aplicável a justificação da dificuldade da previsão do tempo a médio/longo prazo nos Açores. Já utilizam as estatísticas para declinar qualquer responsabilidade pela fiabilidade das previsões.

* Comparando:


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jul 2015 às 15:24)

Para _developers_ de aplicações meteo ou marítimas, o IPMA tem uma API ao dispor, mas precisam de ser contactados: http://api.ipma.pt/


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2015 às 20:45)

Mais uma vez, as temperaturas estão dentro do aviso amarelo para o distrito de Faro mas avisos não existem, todos os anos, a situação repete-se e nada muda é impressionante a falta de rigor do IPMA. A máxima em Faro (Aeroporto) foi de 35.7ºC, mais +1.3ºC e era situação para aviso laranja, mas não, temos aviso verde como nada fosse, nem que faça 40ºC teremos qualquer aviso. Mandar e-mails nem vale a pena que ninguém responde.   Para não falar, dos erros colossais que o IPMA comete na previsão das temperaturas para o próprio dia, hoje previsão de 31ºC de máxima, fez 35.7ºC, só falhou por 4.7ºC, sendo profissionais é por isto, que as automáticas no Verão são bastante mais fiáveis do que as previsões feita pelos meteorologistas. Devem, ter medo, de accionarem os avisos no Algarve com medo que os turistas fogem.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2015 às 22:25)

Por acaso fiquei surpreendido com a temperatura a disparar para os 37.5 graus assim que chegava a paderne depois baixou para os 36 graus em albufeira e armação de pera.  Que brasa de dia.


----------



## james (21 Jul 2015 às 22:40)

Por vezes , tenho dificuldades em compreender algumas previsões do ipma .

Na previsão significativa , para a próxima sexta , ha previsão para Viana do Castelo de chuva fraca e probabilidade de precipitação de 0 % enquanto para sábado , ha previsão de céu limpo e probabilidade de precipitação de 55 % .


----------



## Célia Salta (21 Jul 2015 às 22:55)

james disse:


> Por vezes , tenho dificuldades em compreender algumas previsões do ipma .
> 
> Na previsão significativa , para a próxima sexta , ha previsão para Viana do Castelo de chuva fraca e probabilidade de precipitação de 0 % enquanto para sábado , ha previsão de céu limpo e probabilidade de precipitação de 55 % .


Andam todos trocados


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2015 às 22:38)

Indico uma lista de estações, em funcionamento, que não constam na listagem das redes da página do IPMA e por isso não localizáveis geograficamente ou identificáveis quanto ao tipo e início de funcionamento:


Dunas de Mira (704)
Pegões (767)
Portalegre (cidade) (820)
Porto, S.Gens (649)
Reguengos, S. P. do Corval (840)
Santa Cruz (Aeródromo) (746)
Santarém (733)
Sintra, Colares (747)
Viana do Castelo (cidade) (610)
Vila Real (Cidade) (566)
Vinhais (612)
Viseu (675)


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2015 às 22:51)

A estação S.Pedro de Moel (721) não consta do menu de escolha em Variação Horária (versão em flash).
No entanto a ligação http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=721&idEstacao=721 permite aceder ao registo desta estação, apesar de o menu se referir a Alcácer (primeira estação na listagem do menu) e nem nos gráficos nem no HTML constar o nome da estação.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2015 às 23:15)

As listagens das estações em Redes, na página do IPMA, são de difícil procura porque não estão com qualquer tipo de ordem.

A identificação pelo nome por vezes é confusa, sugere-se que o número da estação fizesse parte da sua identificação.

Esta é a compilação alfabética de todas as estações que figuram em Redes, excepto as ambientais.
Esta compilação foi automática, é uma cópia do texto das páginas respectivas, colada em Excel e ordenada.







Para quem quiser disponho do ficheiro em Excel, o que permite organizar as estações ordenando-as de diferentes modos, pelo nome, região, tipo, coordenadas, altitude, data de início,etc, e conjugar esta ordenação com parâmetros observados.
Não sei como inserir aqui um ficheiro Excel ou simplesmente txt.


----------



## Thomar (26 Jul 2015 às 19:51)

StormRic disse:


> As listagens das estações em Redes, na página do IPMA, são de difícil procura porque não estão com qualquer tipo de ordem.
> 
> A identificação pelo nome por vezes é confusa, sugere-se que o número da estação fizesse parte da sua identificação.
> 
> ...


Excelente trabalho StormRic, 
Fiquei surpeendido com a data da estação de Tomar-Valdonas, pois a informação que eu tinha da imprensa regional 
é de que tinha sido instalada em 1996 e não 1999.


----------



## jmbneto (27 Jul 2015 às 11:51)

Bom dia
A listagem que faz referência diz respeito a antiga rede de estações clássicas, daí não encontrar  as ema que apresenta aqui em baixo.




StormRic disse:


> Indico uma lista de estações, em funcionamento, que não constam na listagem das redes da página do IPMA e por isso não localizáveis geograficamente ou identificáveis quanto ao tipo e início de funcionamento:
> 
> 
> Dunas de Mira (704)
> ...


----------



## jmbneto (27 Jul 2015 às 11:54)

Vou averiguar o que se passa. Obrigado pelo reparo



StormRic disse:


> A estação S.Pedro de Moel (721) não consta do menu de escolha em Variação Horária (versão em flash).
> No entanto a ligação http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=721&idEstacao=721 permite aceder ao registo desta estação, apesar de o menu se referir a Alcácer (primeira estação na listagem do menu) e nem nos gráficos nem no HTML constar o nome da estação.


----------



## StormRic (28 Jul 2015 às 01:42)

jcboliveira disse:


> Tenho imensa dificuldade em perceber o que se passa com as estações do IPMA. Existe assim tanta dificuldade em arranjar pessoas nas câmaras municipais ou juntas de freguesia que possam realizar a manutenção das estações? Já que estavam com a mão na massa o IPMA podia criar um CWOP ou pelo menos determinar os procedimentos para ser verificada a qualidade das observações nas estações amadoras.



O que se passa com que estações? Há que distinguir entre problemas nas próprias estações e certos atrasos ou lapsos que ocorrem na actualização da página do IPMA, por exemplo com o resumo diário, o qual neste momento ainda não foi publicado o do dia 26.
Quanto à manutenção das estações tenho que discordar, pois acompanho diariamente os registos de todas as mais de 100 estações (atente-se neste número) e não posso deixar de realçar a evidência do esforço que é feito na sua manutenção.

Aliás, penso que são muito bem vindas a este tópico informações sobre problemas que se detectem nas estações. A minha atenção vai para os registos pluviométricos, por exemplo.

Quanto à sugestão sobre um procedimento que permitisse uma verificação de qualidade mínima das observações nas estações amadoras, parece-me interessante e útil . O que é um CWOP? Tenho poucos conhecimentos na área técnica das estações amadoras.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jul 2015 às 23:02)

CWOP - Citizen Weather Observer Program, é um organismo profissional não governamental tipo o Wunderground que faz hosting de dados de estações mundo fora, mas com um controlo de qualidade extremamente rigoroso. Penso que foi criado a pensar nas observações meteorológicas no radioamadorismo.
http://wxqa.com/aprswxnetqc.html


----------



## StormRic (5 Ago 2015 às 14:06)

Estranho efeito de ruído que só apareceu no radar de Arouca a partir das 10h mais ou menos. O céu está limpo. A que será devido?


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Ago 2015 às 15:28)

StormRic disse:


> Estranho efeito de ruído que só apareceu no radar de Arouca a partir das 10h mais ou menos. O céu está limpo. A que será devido?


Também esteve assim ontem pela manhã e tarde.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2015 às 15:34)

StormRic disse:


> Estranho efeito de ruído que só apareceu no radar de Arouca a partir das 10h mais ou menos. O céu está limpo. A que será devido?


Camadas de inversão, e fenómenos parecidos, provavelmente.


----------



## JTavares (5 Ago 2015 às 23:20)

Desde que instalaram o novo radar tem aparecido estes artefactos com mais incidencia.


----------



## StormRic (5 Ago 2015 às 23:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Também esteve assim ontem pela manhã e tarde.





SpiderVV disse:


> Camadas de inversão, e fenómenos parecidos, provavelmente.





JTavares disse:


> Desde que instalaram o novo radar tem aparecido estes artefactos com mais incidencia.



Arouca tem uma situação singular em relação aos outros radares, pela sua altitude. Talvez isso tenha alguma influência, mas não sei qual será mesmo a explicação.


----------



## CptRena (13 Ago 2015 às 16:37)

StormRic disse:


> Alguém de Braga confirma estes valores às 9h e às 10h de ontem dia 12, de 13,0 mm e 11,3 mm em Merelim? Já não é a primeira vez que esta estação este verão apresenta valores de precipitação repentinamente disparatados.





Ruipedroo disse:


> Também já reparei. E não, nem choveu nessa altura por aqui, estava apenas nublado. É de facto estranho aparecerem de repente estes valores. Ou alguém se lembra de regar a estação de vez em quando ou então são erros. Duvido que o pluviómetro esteja com problemas pois ainda há pouco registou a precipitação que caiu correctamente.





Joaopaulo disse:


> Mais de *28mm* registados



Poderá ser um problema no circuito do pluviómetro. Oxidação nos terminais ou problema no interruptor do tipo "reed".


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2015 às 16:57)

Assinale-se o positivo retorno gradual de várias estações que estiveram inoperacionais durante algum tempo, por exemplo Fundão e Aldeia do Souto entre outras. 

O quadro geral das estações operacionais está agora bem composto, apenas com algumas ausências de certas estações de localização importante: Lamas de Mouro, Cabeceiras de Basto (estas para cobertura das montanhas do Alto Minho), Arouca, Moimenta da Beira, Miranda do Douro e Amareleja.

Penso que Ponte de Lima ainda não tem o registo pluviométrico a funcionar correctamente. Tem-se mantido a zero durante os raros eventos de chuva deste verão.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Ago 2015 às 17:36)

Também de realçar que houve um update aos mapas para leitura melhor, apresentando se agora um tipo de mapa diferente por default.


----------



## jmbneto (13 Ago 2015 às 19:22)

CptRena disse:


> Poderá ser um problema no circuito do pluviómetro. Oxidação nos terminais ou problema no interruptor do tipo "reed".


O udometro esta bom. Infelizmente isso deve-se a regas que são feitas algumas vezes. Já  tentamos evitar isso através da entidade onde se encontra a ema nas ainda não tivemos sucesso. Para já vou eliminando os valores a posteriori.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2015 às 19:31)

Boas @jmbneto, para quando o regresso dos dados de vento da estação do Raso?
Obrigado.


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2015 às 19:45)

jmbneto disse:


> O udometro esta bom. Infelizmente isso deve-se a regas que são feitas algumas vezes. Já  tentamos evitar isso através da entidade onde se encontra a ema nas ainda não tivemos sucesso. Para já vou eliminando os valores a posteriori.



Regas?   então sem dúvida que o pluviómetro está bom! É engraçado que já tinha muitas vezes pensado nessa hipótese mas nunca a referi porque me parecia descabida. Deve haver um sistema automático de rega por aspersão que está mal colocado e rega relvado e pluviómetro inclusive. Obrigado pela atenção!


----------



## 1337 (13 Ago 2015 às 20:55)

jmbneto disse:


> O udometro esta bom. Infelizmente isso deve-se a regas que são feitas algumas vezes. Já  tentamos evitar isso através da entidade onde se encontra a ema nas ainda não tivemos sucesso. Para já vou eliminando os valores a posteriori.


E quanto ao de Ponte de Lima? Porque volta sempre a ter deficiências em termos de precipitação? Quando chove nunca contabiliza nada..


----------



## jmbneto (14 Ago 2015 às 14:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas @jmbneto, para quando o regresso dos dados de vento da estação do Raso?
> Obrigado.


Ainda não temos peças para avançar com este trabalho. Espero que seja para breve.


----------



## jmbneto (14 Ago 2015 às 14:33)

1337 disse:


> E quanto ao de Ponte de Lima? Porque volta sempre a ter deficiências em termos de precipitação? Quando chove nunca contabiliza nada..


Esta situação terá que ser analisada no local.  Espero passar aí na próxima semana.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Ago 2015 às 08:06)

jmbneto disse:


> Ainda não temos peças para avançar com este trabalho. Espero que seja para breve.



Obrigado pela resposta.
É uma pena que a estação mais ventosa da rede IPMA  continue assim, sem dados.
Bom trabalho então.


----------



## StormRic (15 Ago 2015 às 22:46)

Há estações do IPMA que já registaram acumulados hoje até à meia-noite. Não se percebe porque não foi contemplada na previsão a possibilidade de chuva fraca no litoral. O termo _possibilidade_ salvaguarda as duas situações, mas não exclui a ocorrência, e ocorreu efectivamente em alguns locais. Mesmo que nenhuma estação tivesse acumulado sob uma previsão de possibilidade, não era considerada uma falha de previsão. Mas neste caso, sem qualquer referência a precipitação, é.
Isto não é uma crítica, deve ser considerado um incentivo.









Spoiler: Previsão descritiva






> Previsão para sábado, 15.agosto.2015
> 
> INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> 
> ...






Mensagem actualizada com os dados de observação até às 23:00 utc.


----------



## lserpa (15 Ago 2015 às 23:56)

Pois, praticamente 1mm em Viana do Castelo, (cidade) já é algo que faz alagar o chão... Conhecendo a orografia do local, podemos concluir, que provavelmente esta terá ajudado, pois no caso de Chafé, que fica a meia dúzia de quilômetros a sul, o registo é insignificante, a bacia do Lima em acção ...


----------



## Snifa (23 Ago 2015 às 09:49)

Uma sugestão para o IPMA relativamente ao radar, mudar o mapa dinâmico  que aparece por defeito  de  OSM  para o OSM road, uma vez que este último é mais detalhado ao nível dos nomes das localidades e estradas, eu sei que basta mudar o tipo de mapa, mas sempre que se faz refresh ao radar aparece de novo o OSM:

OSM:






OSM road com mais  nomes de localidades visíveis, o que a meu ver  torna a visualização e localização mais pormenorizada:


----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2015 às 17:42)

A estação no Observatório Afonso de Chaves continua a dar valores excessivos de vento. Está sempre à volta do 68 km/h:


----------



## 1337 (24 Ago 2015 às 02:36)

Ponte de Lima "desaparecido" do mapa outra vez já há uns dias, como já é recorrente.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2015 às 22:04)

Depois de alguns dias sem reflectividades nos radares de Coruche e Loulé, lá voltaram. E continuo a sugerir que talvez a inserção de imagens de reflectividade no mapa dinâmico fosse também um grande progresso, já que daria para ver ainda com mais detalhe o que se passava.


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2015 às 14:29)

Sugestão para o IPMA. Para quando a possibilidade de se ver as saídas do ECM com maior detalhe nos arquipélagos da Madeira e dos Açores? Há essa possibilidade para o continente (mapa da Península Ibérica). No mapa do Atlântico Norte, única opção para se ver os detalhes do ECM para os dois referidos arquipélagos, muitas ilhas dos Açores nem estão representadas (Grupo Ocidental, Graciosa e Sta. Maria) .


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Set 2015 às 16:23)

Olhem quem está de volta!! 










 IPMA


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2015 às 23:53)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Olhem quem está de volta!!



Foi quase a tempo de estrear com este memorável evento! Uma estação histórica! Muito bem!



Joaopaulo disse:


> IPMA



Sem dúvida, está de parabéns pelo esforço e resultados na manutenção e revitalização de estações. 

Como é evidente e inevitável, nesta mais de uma centena de estações automáticas em rede, haverá sempre umas poucas que falham ocasionalmente, mas tem sido notável a reactivação de muitas como é o caso das regiões interiores e do norte. Este evento foi um bom teste e permite identificar quais as estações que podem precisar de atenção. Com o vento a carregar muitos detritos com certeza, os entupimentos dos pluviómetros terão sido mais que prováveis.

Enquanto não ponho aqui algumas dúvidas sobre outras estações que podem estar a registar com problemas, fica só uma pergunta:

No caso da estação de *Pinhão*, o acumulado de precipitação de 26,8 mm que apareceu no registo das 10h de dia 17, dever-se-à provavelmente ao desentupimento do pluviómetro, pode ser considerado como acumulado total válido das horas anteriores ou é um valor erróneo a descartar?


----------



## jmbneto (18 Set 2015 às 16:02)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Olhem quem está de volta!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O feito pela recuperação desta estação deve-se todo a um membro deste forum (@CptRena) que tem colaborado de forma voluntária com o IPMA!
A ele devem tirar o chapéu! Os outros sensores não estão ativos pois parte da ema está parada por causa de obras que estão a decorrer ali.


----------



## jmbneto (18 Set 2015 às 16:04)

StormRic disse:


> Foi quase a tempo de estrear com este memorável evento! Uma estação histórica! Muito bem!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Este valor tratou-se da manutenção ao sensor que estava obstruído!


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Set 2015 às 15:17)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp

Imagens de reflectividade. IPMA em testes ou estará a haver um redesign da página? A escala das cores do radar mudou (uns -20 a 50 dBz?) e já não está presente, e a imagem está maior, apesar de estar excessivamente comprimida na mesma.






A escala diminuida permite ver tudo com mais detalhe (ex. frentes de brisa, etc) mas adiciona algum "lixo" à imagem.


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2015 às 18:35)

Para quando os boletins climatológicos dos Açores de Julho e Agosto? Está-se quase em outubro.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Set 2015 às 18:29)

Ontem a tarde foi bastante instável, com trovoadas e aguaceiros numa banda estendendo-se desde Estremoz até Terena (Concelho do Alandroal), contornando a Serra d`Ossa a leste. Na imagem seguinte, a figura do lado esquerdo representa o mapa do IPMA e a imagem do lado direito foi alterada por mim... Por volta das 18h30 estava na aldeia de Bencatel (Concelho de Vila Viçosa) e chovia de tal ordem que a água nas ruas atingia a altura dos passeios (bem mais de 5 mm em meia hora), com a temperatura a descer para os 16 ºC.



Thomar disse:


> Bom dia!Ontem à tarde tive de ir a Elvas e apanhei um aguaceiro com muito vento e uma descida de temperatura muito acentuada na localidade de Barbacena ás 17H. Não tenho fotos porque eu estava a conduzir e tinha pressa, mas posso-vos dizer que o vento soprava moderado com rajadas na zona onde chovia e a descida de temperatura foi muito grande, a 1Km de Barbacena não chovia e o carro registava +31ºC, dentro da localidade o vento já soprava com intensidade e temperatura já estava nos +28ºC, à saída de Barbacena choveu com alguma intensidade e 4 a 5km depois a temperatura registada era de apenas +15ºC!!! À chegada a Elvas (17H15m, são apenas 17Km que separam as duas localidades) a temperatura era de uns agradáveis +29ºC.


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Set 2015 às 09:30)

Algum membro do Algarve (@algarvio1980; @ecobcg; @Agreste; @trovoadas;  que chegue à beira mar e meta o pé na água para ver se está quentinha ou não??


----------



## sielwolf (28 Set 2015 às 09:57)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Algum membro do Algarve (@algarvio1980; @ecobcg; @Agreste; @trovoadas;  que chegue à beira mar e meta o pé na água para ver se está quentinha ou não??


Ontem a água estava quentinha... Mas ainda se encontrava no estado líquido


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2015 às 21:05)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Algum membro do Algarve (@algarvio1980; @ecobcg; @Agreste; @trovoadas;  que chegue à beira mar e meta o pé na água para ver se está quentinha ou não??



Por aqui, evaporou-se toda, só ficou o sal.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Set 2015 às 18:36)

Porquê o retrocesso na descrição dos avisos?






Espero que os media não tenham a ver com isto, era triste ver o IPMA a ser ultraconservador porque os media exageram a descrição do aviso. Sempre era melhor "aguaceiros e trovoadas com possibilidade de rajadas de vento".


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2015 às 09:32)

A estação da Foia, regressou ao activo, finalmente!


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2015 às 21:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> A estação da Foia, regressou ao activo, finalmente!



Reparei agora mesmo! Excelente 

E já se estreia como a mais ventosa neste momento!






Sempre de aplaudir o esforço de manutenção da rede que tem sido feito!


----------



## lserpa (9 Out 2015 às 21:53)

StormRic disse:


> E já se estreia como a mais ventosa neste momento!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rolamentos novos lolo as pás até devem brilhar de novas heheh


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Out 2015 às 14:12)

Radar de Arouca está OFF já desde ontem à noite.


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2015 às 22:25)

Penso que ainda não foi referido. O IPMA tem agora imagens de satélite melhoradas (canto inferior direito da página principal). Incluindo o infravermelho a cores (mal traduzido do _enhanced infrared_):






As imagens têm um espaçamento de 15 minutos com um desafasamento de 10 minutos mais ou menos (o que eu conseguir apurar). Também é possível aproximar a imagem:






Parabéns ao IPMA  (tenho grande expectactiva para a ferramenta final do Eumetsat - redução do desfasamento dos 30 mins, melhor definição, etc).

@Vince


----------



## PedroMAR (15 Out 2015 às 22:54)

Orion disse:


> Penso que ainda não foi referido. O IPMA tem agora imagens de satélite melhoradas (canto inferior direito da página principal). Incluindo o infravermelho a cores (mal traduzido do _enhanced infrared_):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Também se pode ser no canto superior esquerdo na seção Espaço


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2015 às 23:03)

Um bom progresso por parte do IPMA, que inclui as imagens do novíssimo MSG-4, lançado em Julho deste ano. O único "defeito"/sugestão que tenho a apontar é que a resolução podia ser um pouco melhor, ao fazer-se zoom. As imagens de radar dinâmico pecam um pouco pela mesma coisa devido ao método de processamento de imagem que utilizam nos _overlays_, mas são ferramentas extremamente úteis que o IPMA adicionou.


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2015 às 23:11)

PedroMAR disse:


> Também se pode ser no canto superior esquerdo na seção Espaço



Canto direito. As imagens de satélite agora ficam em 2 locais diferentes.


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2015 às 02:06)

Mas que bela novidade 
A resolução não é famosa, mas até é um pouco melhor que o IR do Sat24 que sempre foi fraco, o visível é que tem melhor resolução, e só no continente.
E este produto cobre Açores-Continente-Madeira, bom progresso.


----------



## Knyght (16 Out 2015 às 09:05)

Milagre o IPMA com produtos abertos!!! Falta ainda às descargas eléctricas na ilhas


----------



## efcm (16 Out 2015 às 17:17)

Pergunta de quem percebe muito pouco disto, as zonas a vermelho são onde esta a chover mais?

Pela escala do IPMA as cores correspondem a temperaturas.

Andei a pesquisar as nuvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical e percebi que são as de trovoada, mas não percebo bem a ligação com a temperatura.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (16 Out 2015 às 17:30)

Há uma legenda com o intervalo de cores, mas alguém poderá explicar isto melhor porque também tenho curiosidade!


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2015 às 17:33)

efcm disse:


> Pergunta de quem percebe muito pouco disto, as zonas a vermelho são onde esta a chover mais?
> 
> Pela escala do IPMA as cores correspondem a temperaturas.
> 
> Andei a pesquisar as nuvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical e percebi que são as de trovoada, mas não percebo bem a ligação com a temperatura.





jotajota disse:


> Há uma legenda com o intervalo de cores, mas alguém poderá explicar isto melhor porque também tenho curiosidade!



O @Vince já abordou isso:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...adeira-setembro-2015.8388/page-24#post-505572


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Out 2015 às 17:47)

O site do IPMA está a começar a cair com o fluxo... o pessoal está a ficar preocupado


----------



## Thomar (16 Out 2015 às 17:48)

Estou com dificuldades em aceder ao site do IPMA, demasiados acessos? Mais alguém com o mesmo problema?

EDIT: Gil_Algarvio, assim não vale.


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2015 às 02:31)

Orion disse:


> Para quando os boletins climatológicos dos Açores de Julho e Agosto? Está-se quase em outubro.



A uma semana de Novembro, os boletins de Julho, Agosto e Setembro continuam por publicar. Ao que parece os boletins são agora trimestrais


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Out 2015 às 11:46)

Com um evento destes e o IPMA não actualizou a previsão descritiva, e colocou apenas aviso amarelo para o Alentejo e Algarve


----------



## Nickname (1 Nov 2015 às 13:52)

Parece-me que o aviso vermelho foi emitido tarde demais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2015 às 14:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> 130 mm em Almancil...



Aqui, está sol agora. 

Eu tinha chamado a atenção, que podia ser o irmão gémeo do 13 de Outubro de 1989, embora não seja em Faro e Olhão, mas a quantidade de precipitação em algumas estações é quase idêntica a esse dia, Almancil só está a 34 mm do recorde de Faro (Aeroporto).

Se esta situação, fosse em Lisboa, as autoridades talvez tivessem emitido o alerta mais cedo, mas como foi no Algarve e quase nunca chove é isto. Isto é tudo muito engraçado, mas não esqueçam que a maré está vazia, já imaginaram se fosse no pico da maré cheia. Albufeira era literalmente engolida.

Desde de 5ªf/6ªf que era notório nos modelos que ia acontecer isto, com alguma severidade no Algarve, a ANPC tapou os olhos e lançou ontem ao final da tarde, um alerta, então, o IPMA com o seu medo ou cagufa, lançou um aviso vermelho à 1h da manhã, quando o mesmo devia ter sido lançado logo na manhã de ontem, quem é que está a ver o site do IPMA a essa hora, depois as tragédias acontecem e vão acontecer futuramente mas nunca mais aprendem.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Nov 2015 às 14:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, está sol agora.
> 
> Desde de 5ªf/6ªf que era notório nos modelos que ia acontecer isto, com alguma severidade no Algarve, a ANPC tapou os olhos e lançou ontem ao final da tarde, um alerta, então, o IPMA com o seu medo ou cagufa, lançou um aviso vermelho à 1h da manhã, quando o mesmo devia ter sido lançado logo na manhã de ontem, quem é que está a ver o site do IPMA a essa hora, depois as tragédias acontecem e vão acontecer futuramente mas nunca mais aprendem.



Agora é fácil criticar o ipma que lançou o aviso vermelho tarde demais, eles têm de ter quase a certeza do que vai acontecer, não podem ter a certeza porque na meteorologia não há certezas, imagina que a depressão tinha ficado toda no mar e não tinha chovido tanto como se esperava com que cara o ipma ia ficar? Aliás até me parece que o pior ficou no mar. Lançaram o aviso quando tiveram quase certezas que ia acontecer algo grave, não se lançam avisos vermelhos sem se ter quase a certeza do que vai acontecer.
Podemos dizer que o lançou tarde demais, mas lançou.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Nov 2015 às 14:37)

Davidmpb disse:


> Agora é fácil criticar o ipma que lançou o aviso vermelho tarde demais, eles têm de ter quase a certeza do que vai acontecer, não podem ter a certeza porque na meteorologia não há certezas, imagina que a depressão tinha ficado toda no mar e não tinha chovido tanto como se esperava com que cara o ipma ia ficar? Aliás até me parece que o pior ficou no mar. Lançaram o aviso quando tiveram quase certezas que ia acontecer algo grave, não se lançam avisos vermelhos sem se ter quase a certeza do que vai acontecer.
> Podemos dizer que o lançou tarde demais, mas lançou.


La vamos nós bater no ceguinho novamente!
Apenas tenho a dizer que para lançar avisos não são necessárias certezas! Não as há nunca!
O sistema de avisos tem as falhas que há muito são apontadas neste e outros fóruns... os mapas, os timings inadequados...
A meu ver foi bem lançado, tarde é certo mas bem lançado!


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2015 às 14:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> Agora é fácil criticar o ipma que lançou o aviso vermelho tarde demais, eles têm de ter quase a certeza do que vai acontecer, não podem ter a certeza porque na meteorologia não há certezas, imagina que a depressão tinha ficado toda no mar e não tinha chovido tanto como se esperava com que cara o ipma ia ficar? Aliás até me parece que o pior ficou no mar. Lançaram o aviso quando tiveram quase certezas que ia acontecer algo grave, não se lançam avisos vermelhos sem se ter quase a certeza do que vai acontecer.
> Podemos dizer que o lançou tarde demais, mas lançou.



Mas um aviso serve acima de tudo para prevenir/alertar, um aviso não é uma certeza, é uma tendência ou possibilidade de tal acontecer, ora para prevenir é preciso tempo, antecipar, concordo que o aviso vermelho foi dado muito em cima da hora e a horas " pouco próprias ", se fosse dado com 24/36 horas de antecedência haveria mais tempo para preparar as populações, mesmo que no fim não se verificassem as condições para aviso vermelho. Prevenir é a palavra chave


----------



## ruijacome (1 Nov 2015 às 14:41)

Flaviense21 disse:


> La vamos nós bater no ceguinho novamente!
> Apenas tenho a dizer que para lançar avisos não são necessárias certezas! Não as há nunca!
> O sistema de avisos tem as falhas que há muito são apontadas neste e outros fóruns... os mapas, os timings inadequados...
> A meu ver foi bem lançado, tarde é certo mas bem lançado!



O aviso vermelho pode ter sido publicado tarde de mais, mas de qualquer forma a protecção civil, já tinha em seu poder no briefing diario a possibilidade forte de ocorrer o que está a ocorrer, por isso se não houve prevenção, não foi por falta de informação!


----------



## Rui Alex (1 Nov 2015 às 14:47)

E depois compete à comunicação social divulgar o alerta vermelho, não é de esperar que toda a gente visite o site do ipma.



Davidmpb disse:


> Agora é fácil criticar o ipma que lançou o aviso vermelho tarde demais, eles têm de ter quase a certeza do que vai acontecer, não podem ter a certeza porque na meteorologia não há certezas, imagina que a depressão tinha ficado toda no mar e não tinha chovido tanto como se esperava com que cara o ipma ia ficar? Aliás até me parece que o pior ficou no mar. Lançaram o aviso quando tiveram quase certezas que ia acontecer algo grave, não se lançam avisos vermelhos sem se ter quase a certeza do que vai acontecer.
> Podemos dizer que o lançou tarde demais, mas lançou.


----------



## Rui Alex (1 Nov 2015 às 14:49)

Snifa disse:


> Mas um aviso serve acima de tudo para prevenir/alertar, um aviso não é uma certeza, é uma tendência ou possibilidade de tal acontecer, ora para prevenir é preciso tempo, antecipar, concordo que o aviso vermelho foi dado muito em cima da hora e a horas " pouco próprias ", se fosse dado com 24/36 horas de antecedência haveria mais tempo para preparar as populações, mesmo que no fim não se verificassem as condições para aviso vermelho. Prevenir é a palavra chave



Pode-se colocar a questão de que se tivesse sido lançado alerta vermelho e depois não se confirmasse tivesse efeito pernicioso para futuros alertas vermelhos. Acho que mais vale tarde mas acertar sempre do que cedo e errar muitos.


----------



## AndréGM22 (1 Nov 2015 às 14:54)

Se é certo que o aviso vermelho pode ter sido lançado demasiado tarde, também não deixa de ser verdade que previamente à emissão deste já tinha sido lançado aviso laranja (não sei quando exatamente)


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2015 às 14:54)

Rui Alex disse:


> Pode-se colocar a questão de que se tivesse sido lançado alerta vermelho e depois não se confirmasse tivesse efeito pernicioso para futuros alertas vermelhos. Acho que mais vale tarde mas acertar sempre do que cedo e errar muitos.



Na minha opinião, quanto mais grave a situação mais cedo o aviso tem que ser divulgado, eu já vi avisos amarelos e laranja lançados com grande antecedência de mais de um dia, porque raio este aviso vermelho ( o mais grave da escala ) havia de ser lançado poucas horas antes?


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Nov 2015 às 14:58)

Snifa disse:


> Mas um aviso serve acima de tudo para prevenir/alertar, um aviso não é uma certeza, é uma tendência ou possibilidade de tal acontecer, ora para prevenir é preciso tempo, antecipar, concordo que o aviso vermelho foi dado muito em cima da hora e a horas " pouco próprias ", se fosse dado com 24/36 horas de antecedência haveria mais tempo para preparar as populações, mesmo que no fim não se verificassem as condições para aviso vermelho. Prevenir é a palavra chave



Não é bem assim, porque se for para prevenir estávamos sempre a lançar avisos, já vi vários avisos amarelos e laranjas onde não acontece absolutamente nada e são lançados cedo demais , sabemos que não existem certezas mas temos de ter quase certeza, ora a população e as autoridades são avisadas de mau tempo e no fim não acontece nada. Achas que da próxima vez a população vai dar ouvido aos avisos? a resposta é não, principalmente se os avisos nunca se justificarem.


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2015 às 15:07)

Vejam este exemplo,

Os avisos da tempestade Henri em Setembro passado:

Válido entre *2015-09-15 12:00:00* e *2015-09-15 23:59:59 (hora
UTC)*







Pelas 13:07 do dia 14 de Setembro de 2015 já se discutia no tópico de Previsão do Tempo e Modelos estes avisos, ou seja practicamente 24 h antes de entrarem em vigor foram tornados disponíveis no site do IPMA.

Um aviso vermelho deve ser usado com alguma cautela, mas uma vez que há condições para tal, deve ser logo divulgado e com antecedência, não é em cima da hora como aconteceu hoje no Algarve.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seg-previsao-do-tempo-e-modelos-setembro-2015.8391/page-12


----------



## lserpa (1 Nov 2015 às 15:13)

Snifa disse:


> Vejam este exemplo,
> 
> Os avisos da tempestade Henri em Setembro passado:
> 
> ...


Creio que esperaram pela confirmação do radar... Escusado será dizer que não foi a tempo... Ninguém se apercebeu da real dimensão da precipitação


----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2015 às 15:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Desde de 5ªf/6ªf que era notório nos modelos que ia acontecer isto, com alguma severidade no Algarve, a ANPC tapou os olhos e lançou ontem ao final da tarde, um alerta, então, o IPMA com o seu medo ou cagufa, lançou um aviso vermelho à 1h da manhã, quando o mesmo devia ter sido lançado logo na manhã de ontem, quem é que está a ver o site do IPMA a essa hora, depois as tragédias acontecem e vão acontecer futuramente mas nunca mais aprendem.



O que é que tinha mudado se o aviso tivesse sido feito 24 horas antes? Eu acho que nada. Portanto... acho que nada a apontar ao IPMA.



Davidmpb disse:


> Agora é fácil criticar o ipma que lançou o aviso vermelho tarde demais



O IPMA lançou o aviso tarde demais? Essa é boa...


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2015 às 15:32)

Gerofil disse:


> O que é que tinha mudado se o aviso tivesse sido feito 24 horas antes? Eu acho que nada. Portanto... acho que nada a apontar ao IPMA.



Eu acho que mudava bastante, muita gente certamente teria acautelado melhor os seus bens, nas imagens que passaram na RTP e outros canais, viam-se alguns comerciantes surpreendidos a tirar à pressa água dos seus estabelecimentos, se o aviso fosse umas horas antes talvez tivessem protegido melhor os seus bens, pelo menos aviso mais cedo tinham tido, não é à 1 hora da manhã...

Se nós aqui no Forum já vínhamos a prever este tipo de situação, e com antecedência, porque não o fez o IPMA que é a entidade oficial de meteorologia em Portugal? Onde está a prevenção e antecipação?


----------



## David sf (1 Nov 2015 às 15:36)

Esta questão dos avisos meteorológicos e outros assuntos relacionados com a gestão do risco nunca são assim tão lineares. É um tema muito interessante, envolve várias valências científicas, pois para além das ciências objectivas (meteorologia, hidrologia, etc.) envolve uma componente humana importante e bastante subjectiva.

Em primeiro lugar há uma frase muito batida da qual eu discordo em absoluto: "mais vale avisar e não acontecer nada do que não avisar e acontecer". Esta ideia é, na minha opinião, completamente errada, é muito mais grave um aviso falso à população do que esta ser apanhada de surpresa. Um aviso falso compromete todos os seguintes, as pessoas deixam de ligar e até gozam com a situação. Digo isto, obviamente, no que compete ao sistema de aviso à população, as autoridades terão sempre que ser avisadas, como é óbvio.

Um aviso vermelho - o mais grave da escala - só deve ser lançado em último caso e de forma muito excepcional. Devido aos critérios de emissão (para mim exagerados), o IPMA tem lançado avisos vermelhos de forma excessiva. Se lançamos o aviso mais grave num evento de 100 mm no Litoral Norte - relativamente banal - o que reservamos para um eventual furacão?

Neste caso no Algarve, as autoridades estavam avisadas. O aviso laranja - que na minha opinião se adequa mais à situação que ocorreu, se bem que pelo critério de emissão seria um aviso vermelho - estava emitido pelo menos desde a manhã de sábado. Se a população, com um aviso laranja, não se protege (e isto acontece principalmente porque há avisos laranjas de 15 em 15 dias, tornou-se banal, e em 90% das vezes não acontecem quaisquer problemas), o que faria diferente se a cor do aviso fosse outra?


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Nov 2015 às 15:45)

David sf disse:


> Esta questão dos avisos meteorológicos e outros assuntos relacionados com a gestão do risco nunca são assim tão lineares. É um tema muito interessante, envolve várias valências científicas, pois para além das ciências objectivas (meteorologia, hidrologia, etc.) envolve uma componente humana importante e bastante subjectiva.
> 
> Em primeiro lugar há uma frase muito batida da qual eu discordo em absoluto: "mais vale avisar e não acontecer nada do que não avisar e acontecer". Esta ideia é, na minha opinião, completamente errada, é muito mais grave um aviso falso à população do que esta ser apanhada de surpresa. Um aviso falso compromete todos os seguintes, as pessoas deixam de ligar e até gozam com a situação. Digo isto, obviamente, no que compete ao sistema de aviso à população, as autoridades terão sempre que ser avisadas, como é óbvio.
> 
> ...



Completamente de acordo.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Nov 2015 às 00:43)

No comunicado de hoje surge na parte final o seguinte paragrafo:

"(...) Devido a uma massa ar pós frontal frio, as temperaturas irão registar uma descida já no sábado, atingindo no domingo, dia 22, valores mínimos entre *?*4ºC e 2ºC nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro e entre 4ºC e 9ºC no restante território. As temperaturas máximas não deverão ultrapassar 14ºC na região Sul e litoral Norte e Centro, e 8ºC nas regiões do interior."
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp

Será - (sinal menos) onde está o ponto de interrogação?


----------



## MSantos (19 Nov 2015 às 01:37)

Gerofil disse:


> No comunicado de hoje surge na parte final o seguinte paragrafo:
> 
> "(...) Devido a uma massa ar pós frontal frio, as temperaturas irão registar uma descida já no sábado, atingindo no domingo, dia 22, valores mínimos entre *?*4ºC e 2ºC nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro e entre 4ºC e 9ºC no restante território. As temperaturas máximas não deverão ultrapassar 14ºC na região Sul e litoral Norte e Centro, e 8ºC nas regiões do interior."
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp
> ...



Provavelmente, penso que se trata de uma simples "gralha".


----------



## ruka (19 Nov 2015 às 22:19)

MSantos disse:


> Provavelmente, penso que se trata de uma simples "gralha".



já corrigida... 

Devido a uma massa ar frio pós frontal, prevê-se uma descida de temperatura a partir de sábado, atingindo no domingo, dia 22, valores mínimos entre -4ºC e 3ºC nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro e entre 4ºC e 9ºC no restante território. As temperaturas máximas não deverão ultrapassar 15ºC na região Sul e litoral Norte e Centro, e 9ºC nas regiões do interior.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Dez 2015 às 01:28)

O IPMA dispõe agora de uma área com vários produtos de imagens e observações do Sol: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/espaco/sol/

Uma página especialmente dedicada aos entusiastas, logo pelo vocabulário.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Dez 2015 às 12:52)

Lisboa quando for inundada por chuva intensa, o ipma é quem vai pagar os prejuízos, o radar de coruche anda off.


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2015 às 12:55)

Miguel96 disse:


> Lisboa quando for inundada por chuva intensa, o ipma é quem vai pagar os prejuízos, o radar de coruche anda off.


 
O radar ajuda a prevenir ou a prever enxurradas?


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Dez 2015 às 13:06)

Orion disse:


> O radar ajuda a prevenir ou a prever enxurradas?



Sim, apenas prevê 20 minutos antes.


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2015 às 13:34)

Miguel96 disse:


> Sim, apenas prevê 20 minutos antes.



Realisticamente, um aviso 20 minutos antes para prevenir contra uma enxurrada é ridiculamente curto. É para isso que servem os modelos meteorológicos. Isso e o ordenamento do território. O radar é útil para o acompanhamento da situação e para qualquer imprevisto. Serve para avisos a curtíssimo prazo, como referiste (só a escala temporal). Exemplos disso são tornados, fenómenos severos de vento, células isoladas, etc.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Dez 2015 às 22:51)

Miguel96 disse:


> Lisboa quando for inundada por chuva intensa, o ipma é quem vai pagar os prejuízos, o radar de coruche anda off.





Miguel96 disse:


> Sim, apenas prevê 20 minutos antes.



Claro, o IPMA é que tem a culpa do mau escoamento das sarjetas em Lisboa, a culpa é do radar, se houvesse radar, os funcionários da CML iam a fugir limpar as sarjetas 20 minutos antes, só para evitar a inundação em Lisboa. Em Albufeira, mesmo com aviso vermelho lançado cerca de 8 horas antes houve enormes prejuízos, quanto mais estar à espera do radar.  



Orion disse:


> Realisticamente, um aviso 20 minutos antes para prevenir contra uma enxurrada é ridiculamente curto. É para isso que servem os modelos meteorológicos. Isso e o ordenamento do território. O radar é útil para o acompanhamento da situação e para qualquer imprevisto. Serve para avisos a curtíssimo prazo, como referiste (só a escala temporal). Exemplos disso são tornados, fenómenos severos de vento, células isoladas, etc.



Mesmo assim, é um verdadeiro tiro no escuro, Orion. Veres um tornado no radar até ser lançado o aviso e depois até que o mesmo aviso chegue à população, já o tornado passou por cima. Isso são fenómenos de difícil previsão mesmo seguindo as imagens de radar.


----------



## camrov8 (10 Dez 2015 às 23:18)

"só se lembram de st. Barbara quando troveja" Cada segundo de aviso conta o problema é o que se faz. com 20min dá para sair de uma zona que seja um escoadouro para uma mais alta


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2015 às 18:52)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/espaco/sol/


----------



## StormyAlentejo (14 Dez 2015 às 17:01)

O mapa dinâmico não está um pouco diferente?


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2015 às 17:07)

Sim está, colocaram layer do relevo, mal se percebem os nomes dos locais...má escolha.


----------



## Célia Salta (14 Dez 2015 às 17:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim está, colocaram layer do relevo, mal se percebem os nomes dos locais...má escolha.


muito má


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 17:47)

Houve algum aviso para esta situação de hoje em *Setúbal*? Parece-me que o IPMA esteve mal neste aspecto.

*119,1 mm* em 24 horas

*67,4 mm* em 6 horas, das 7:00 às 13:00 (_>critério de aviso vermelho_) a somar a *44,8 mm* das 23:00 às 5:00 (>critério de aviso laranja). Depois deste primeiro episódio da madrugada deviam ter percebido que vinha mais e pior.

Valores horários superiores a 20 mm por três vezes, três momentos horários a justificar aviso laranja!
*23,6 mm* das 3:00 às 4:00
*27,4 mm* das 9:00 às 10:00
*21,6 mm* das 11:00 às 12:00

Com algum tipo de aviso, especial, local, ou qualquer outra coisa para Setúbal, que não o corriqueiro aviso amarelo e "chuva por vezes forte" para quase todo o território, muitas pessoas poderiam ter por exemplo, retirado as suas viaturas de certos locais ou não estacionado lá quando foram para o trabalho.


----------



## qwerl (14 Dez 2015 às 17:55)

StormRic disse:


> Houve algum aviso para esta situação de hoje em *Setúbal*? Parece-me que o IPMA esteve mal neste aspecto.
> 
> *119,1 mm* em 24 horas
> 
> ...



Nenhum modelo previa semelhante chuvada, penso que a grande falha foi dos modelos que estiveram muito mal a modelar a situação. O IPMA limitou-se a seguir o que o ECMWF indicava, que realmente correspondia a um aviso amarelo. É que nem o AROME com os seus delírios previu semelhante coisa. Penso também que o facto do radar de coruche estar off não permitiu ao IPMA emitir um aviso, nem que fosse quase em cima da hora. Muitas vezes os dois radares que restavam indicavam ecos verdes quando na realidade estava a chover torrencialmente em Setúbal. De qualquer forma acho que o IPMA, sendo pessoas profissionais e especializadas na área, poderiam ter feito um pouco melhor. Depois daquela molha que caiu em Lisboa por volta das 23h nunca se saberia o que podia acontecer, e poderiam pelo menos ter emitido um aviso laranja para Lisboa e Setúbal. Mas percebo que eles não quisessem arriscar a dar um aviso mais grave baseados em meras suposições.


----------



## vitamos (14 Dez 2015 às 17:56)

StormRic disse:


> Houve algum aviso para esta situação de hoje em *Setúbal*? Parece-me que o IPMA esteve mal neste aspecto.
> 
> *119,1 mm* em 24 horas
> 
> ...



Não pretendendo ser "advogado do diabo" até porque confesso, não consegui ver modelos nos últimos dias... Mas que modelo (s ) previam esta situação hoje?

De uma consulta aos nosso tópicos de previsão, também não vi ninguém a prever esta situação (ainda por cima tão localizada...)

EDIT: tinha ainda visto o post do @qwerl quando postei, mas penso que é esclarecedor.


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2015 às 17:59)

O IPMA esteve bem a meu ver, esta pluviosidade (localizada) em Setúbal foi completamente inesperada, nenhum modelo previa semelhantes acumulados.

A Meteorologia é assim mesmo, cheia de imprevistos e surpresas, por muito que a tecnologia evolua nunca  se vai poder prever o tempo com 100% de certezas.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (14 Dez 2015 às 18:03)

Já retiraram o relevo do mapa dinâmico.


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 19:41)

Snifa disse:


> O IPMA esteve bem a meu ver, esta pluviosidade (localizada) em Setúbal foi completamente inesperada



Embora a minha opinião tenha evoluído nos últimos tempos, não consigo concordar. Então digo, voltem os meteorologistas de antigamente que observavam realmente e não se limitavam a olhar para os modelos. Falta aqui observação e previsão a muito curto prazo, _now casting_, para que é que servem os radares, as imagens de satélite de 5 em 5 minutos, etc, uma panóplia imensa de meios para ver e prever a poucas horas. O ALADIN e o AROME apresentaram às 00h previsões absolutamente ridículas, em cima do acontecimento nem sequer conseguiram modelar a situação presente, parece que pura e simplesmente _não recebem dados_. Apenas olhando para essas cartas e a partir delas, claro que _não ia chover assim em Setúbal_.


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 19:49)

vitamos disse:


> Não pretendendo ser "advogado do diabo" até porque confesso, não consegui ver modelos nos últimos dias... Mas que modelo (s ) previam esta situação hoje?
> 
> De uma consulta aos nosso tópicos de previsão, também não vi ninguém a prever esta situação (ainda por cima tão localizada...)
> 
> EDIT: tinha ainda visto o post do @qwerl quando postei, mas penso que é esclarecedor.



Não devo estar a explicar-me bem, mas acho que continuam sem perceber o meu ponto de vista, como expus na mensagem anterior. Vejam as cartas do AROME e ALADIN: não há lá nada sequer perto de Setúbal ou até em todo o território, parece que os modelos locais estão cegos. Então desista-se desses modelos e olhe-se para os radares e satélites. Para que é que servem os radares afinal? Mesmo apenas a poucas horas de distância uma comunicação para entidades locais de protecção civil devia produzir um bocadinho mais de efeito do que coisa alguma. Critico que não haja uma vigilância especial flexível em tempo real nestas situações propícias.


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2015 às 20:23)

StormRic disse:


> Embora a minha opinião tenha evoluído nos últimos tempos, não consigo concordar. Então digo, voltem os meteorologistas de antigamente que observavam realmente e não se limitavam a olhar para os modelos. Falta aqui observação e previsão a muito curto prazo, _now casting_, para que é que servem os radares, as imagens de satélite de 5 em 5 minutos, etc, uma panóplia imensa de meios para ver e prever a poucas horas. O ALADIN e o AROME apresentaram às 00h previsões absolutamente ridículas, em cima do acontecimento nem sequer conseguiram modelar a situação presente, parece que pura e simplesmente _não recebem dados_. Apenas olhando para essas cartas e a partir delas, claro que _não ia chover assim em Setúbal_.



Mesmo olhando ao radar não se podia prever uma situação destas, penso que até houve um membro no seguimento Litoral Centro que questionou se o radar estaria a funcionar bem, pois com tanta chuva e apenas uns ecos verdes ou pouco mais..e esta chuva ocorreu ao longo de horas, as inundações foram provavelmente causadas por mau planeamento urbanístico, sarjetas entupidas, etc.

É sempre complicado, em meia hora pode crescer uma célula potente que produza chuvas torrenciais e estragos, como se avisa ( com antecedência de horas) a população de um fenómeno rápido, extremo e inesperado destes? Apenas se pode dizer que há condições para chuvas fortes, trovoadas, fenómenos extremos e lançar o respectivo aviso.

Mas sim, concordo, falta uma previsão mais em cima do acontecimento, mais evoluída, com avisos mais específicos e actualização mais frequente.


----------



## qwerl (14 Dez 2015 às 20:38)

StormRic disse:


> Não devo estar a explicar-me bem, mas acho que continuam sem perceber o meu ponto de vista, como expus na mensagem anterior. Vejam as cartas do AROME e ALADIN: não há lá nada sequer perto de Setúbal ou até em todo o território, parece que os modelos locais estão cegos. Então desista-se desses modelos e olhe-se para os radares e satélites. Para que é que servem os radares afinal? Mesmo apenas a poucas horas de distância uma comunicação para entidades locais de protecção civil devia produzir um bocadinho mais de efeito do que coisa alguma. Critico que não haja uma vigilância especial flexível em tempo real nestas situações propícias.



O grande problema era que o radar de Coruche estava off. Esse, sendo o radar mais próximo do acontecimento, seria o radar que poderia dar mais certezas. Quando um radar está apenas a indicar um eco verde e afinal está a chover torrencialmente é difícil dos próprios meteorologistas analisarem o acontecimento e tomarem medidas de modo a alertar as populações, nem que seja em cima da hora. A meteorologia é imprevisível, e esse evento de chuva que provocou as cheias em Setúbal foi muito localizado. O satélite também não dizia muito, é só ver as imagens de satélite na altura do acontecimento.

Mesmo assim, e concordando com o colega @Snifa, também acho que devia haver um maior investimento de tempo por parte dos meteorologistas no lançamento de avisos, mais detalhada, e não o mero "Períodos de chuva por vezes forte" que tantas vezes vemos, e que até faz banalizar a coisa. As pessoas olham para os avisos e dizem: "Da última vez dizia a mesma coisa e não aconteceu nada, por isso também não vai acontecer agora", e depois acontecem problemas que podiam ter sido evitados se houvesse uma maior variabilidade e um maior detalhe nos avisos meteorológicos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Dez 2015 às 21:08)

StormRic disse:


> Não devo estar a explicar-me bem, mas acho que continuam sem perceber o meu ponto de vista, como expus na mensagem anterior. Vejam as cartas do AROME e ALADIN: não há lá nada sequer perto de Setúbal ou até em todo o território, parece que os modelos locais estão cegos. Então desista-se desses modelos e olhe-se para os radares e satélites. Para que é que servem os radares afinal? Mesmo apenas a poucas horas de distância uma comunicação para entidades locais de protecção civil devia produzir um bocadinho mais de efeito do que coisa alguma. Critico que não haja uma vigilância especial flexível em tempo real nestas situações propícias.



StormRic, nenhum modelo previu a chuva que caiu em Setúbal. Dizeres que o AROME e ALADIN para desistirem dos mesmos é algo muito radical, quando os mesmos modelos modelaram bem a situação no Algarve embora na saída mais perto colocavam mais a oeste do que onde ocorreu.

Então, no Algarve se vamos falar de modelos, eu digo que deviam acabar com todos, sim com todos, porque todos já erraram e várias vezes, tanto em situações que prevêem um acumulado elevado e ocorre um acumulado residual, como em situações que nada indicam e cai um dilúvio. 

Então, a Protecção Civil não lançou um alerta? Lançou e com mais margem de tempo do que em relação ao Algarve no passado dia 1 de Novembro, o alerta foi lançado agora cabe a cada um a dotar as medidas preventivas.


----------



## David sf (14 Dez 2015 às 21:29)

Embora concorde que falta por vezes ao IPMA um acompanhamento em tempo real dos acontecimentos, este caso de Setúbal é daqueles em que nada podia ser feito. Não só nenhum modelo previu o que se passou, nem lá perto (globais e mesoescalas) - não havendo deste modo qualquer razão para ficar sobrealerta - como a precipitação ocorrida foi causada por nuvens baixas, que originam reflectividades enganadoras no radar (o radar "mede" menos intensidade do que a que realmente ocorre). Nem o de Coruche, se estivesse em funcionamento, resolveria o problema.

Relativamente ao modelos, têm uma atenuante. Este foi um fenómeno essencialmente de precipitação orográfica, em que havendo muita humidade a níveis muito baixos, bastaram as pequenas altitudes localizadas a norte de Setúbal para originar um fenómenos de precipitação intensa. Não conheço as malhas dos modelos de mesoescala, mas duvido que interpretem na perfeição o relevo da região, que não é muito pronunciado. Então para os modelos globais, era tarefa impossível prever o que se passou.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 00:39)

Havendo assim aparentemente um consenso de opiniões, revejo em baixa as minhas expectativas de o estado das capacidades de previsão a curto prazo poderem no futuro indentificar atempadamente fenómenos deste tipo, o que não deixa de ser desanimador relativamente à evolução da ciência meteorológica ao nível da previsão. Desde a catástrofe de 1967, conclui-se assim que não houve uma real evolução, o que aconteceu há 48 anos parece poder acontecer novamente sem ser possível a tomada antecipada de medidas de minimização dos efeitos. Os valores de precipitação caídos em Setúbal são comparáveis aos que ocorreram marginalmente na situação de 67, não aos máximos do núcleo mais intenso do evento de então, mas não longe: *119,1 mm em 24 horas*, só que numa área muito mais restrita. A questão é: isto pode voltar a acontecer sem ser previsível, o que mostra a insuficiência actual de meios técnicos ou mesmo da ciência meteorológica.

Numa publicação de 1980 do INMG, em que foram analisadas estatisticamente séries de "valores máximos do ano da quantidade diária de precipitação em Portugal continental", o valor de 113,6mm é identificado como o correspondente ao período de retorno de 100 anos. Trata-se, claro, de série relativamente curta para Setúbal, 11 anos de 1940 a 1950 e 22 anos de 1953 a 1974, em duas localizações perto da actual mas não coincidentes. No entanto dá uma ideia de que o evento presente tem carácter muito raro e, por isso, digno de estudo.

Edição: acrescento que o máximo diário (9h-9h) que consta nas Normais de 1971 a 2010, é *97,5 mm*. Apenas um valor indicativo, uma vez que não há um valor disponível para 24 horas flutuantes. O evento presente, por exemplo, quando posto em termos de valores diários das 9h às 9h, desaparece pura e simplesmente como evento notável: *62,6 mm para dia 14 e 59,8 mm para dia 15* (valor provisório obviamente).


----------



## james (15 Dez 2015 às 00:58)

Eu estou de acordo com o StormRic.

Se calhar, por vezes,  os meteorologistas deviam olhar um pouco para o tempo que faz diretamente e não só para as máquinas.

Muitas vezes, nós, amantes da meteorologia,  olhamos para o céu e conseguimos ter a percepção  se vem ou não temporal, se vem ou não trovoada, o que  não conseguirão ver meteorologistas profissionais.

Eu considero que temos um bom serviço de meteorologia, mas penso que faltam meios humanos e também volto a insistir na velha questão dos critérios dos avisos.

Ainda esta noite, aqui na minha zona, está muito vento, tanto ou mais que ontem. Ontem estava aviso amarelo e hoje não.  Porquê?


----------



## JTavares (15 Dez 2015 às 12:30)

Eu comparo o trabalho dos meteorologistas com o dos pilotos da aviação civil em que cada vez mais deixam os computadores tomar as redeas dos acontecimentos e isso preocupa-me muito. Basicamente a IA está em 1ª linha em vez da Inteligencia humana.


----------



## vitamos (15 Dez 2015 às 13:59)

Continua-se a confundir previsão com observação. Ainda há bem pouco tempo muitos refilavam com o IPMA por ter lançado avisos à última da hora(porque não servia para nada).

Volto a dizer.Quem é que daqui previu esta situação ao ponto de dizer que devia ser lançado qualquer aviso?


----------



## fablept (15 Dez 2015 às 17:15)

Desde que lançaram a nova página "Actividade sísmica" , já não disponibilizam acesso ao histórico de sismicidade em Portugal (pesquisa por ano/mês/dia)..

Alguem ainda consegue ter acesso à antiga página de sismicidade em Flash (link directo)? Ou ainda melhor, uma página dedicada ao histórico de sismicidade..


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2015 às 00:40)

vitamos disse:


> Volto a dizer.Quem é que daqui previu esta situação ao ponto de dizer que devia ser lançado qualquer aviso?



Sem poder justificar com base em modelos, observações oficiais, perfis, etc, vou ser muito sincero, não faço previsões. E não serve de nada, nem é próprio de quem quer trabalhar com base científica, emitir pareceres intuitivos. É mesmo assim, não é uma crítica a ninguém, é o modo como o conhecimento e a ciência evolui. Mantenho no entanto a opinião de que há sabedoria baseada na longa experiência de observação directa, difícil de pôr em números e de ser modelada, que ou se perdeu ou não é mais aplicada. É o factor humano, chame-se-lhe instinto, intuição, tarimba, etc que poderia fazer os modelos derivar para as soluções mais correctas, algo semelhante ao processo dos ensembles mas permitindo seleccionar a previsão mais correcta e não a mais consistente; por vezes a correcta está num extremo, não é a mais frequente ou a mediana, como aconteceu neste evento. É também a falta de detalhe nos modelos que lhes bloqueia ou exagera a previsão de eventos muito locais. Mas um meteorologista que vivesse em Setúbal há muitos anos, habituado a observar o efeito local do relevo conforme o vento, a humidade a vários níveis, etc poderia ter previsto, mesmo com o risco de não ser levado a sério porque os modelos não previram (nem tinham capacidade para prever).


----------



## actioman (21 Jan 2016 às 16:44)

Mais uma boa novidade! 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2016 às 16:51)

Acabei agora de passar por lá ...muito bom .


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jan 2016 às 17:26)

Excelente evolução! Acesso mais fácil ao histórico dos valores de cada estação, e a opção de exportar os gráficos para PDF também é muito útil. Os gráficos antigos eram em Flash, que está a começar a tornar-se obsoleto (e com razão, é uma plataforma datada e pesada), portanto era apenas de prever que começassem a evoluir neste sentido. Aos bocados vamos lá. 

O mapa diário também mudou: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/index-map-dia-chart.jsp

Só um reparo a fazer: A representação do vento talvez devesse ter o valor e não a direcção na bolinha da estação, ou então ambos. Fica um pouco mais difícil de ler sem consultar o gráfico ou a "caixa" que aparece.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2016 às 17:33)

Bem, que bela novidade, muito bom!
Já agora deixo outra novidade, a EMA do Raso voltou a debitar dados de vento ( 1 ano e meio depois?).


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2016 às 17:36)

Uma adição muito interessante seria a rajada de vento (horária) mais intensa.


----------



## Vince (21 Jan 2016 às 18:01)

Boas novidades na usabilidade, fica a faltar um dia o layout tornar-se responsivo para alojar melhor toda a essa informação em multi-dispositivos 
E aguardo com ansiedade o já prometido ranking diário e extremos históricos por estação.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2016 às 19:46)

muito bom esta novidade, torna se máis fácil consultar os gráficos e é simples basta selecionar no mapa a estação que queremos aparece logo ao lado os dados todos , só houve uma coisa que não me agradou por exemplo a rajada máxima diária agora aparece com umas setinhas com cor, quanto mais intenso a cor for mais forte foi a rajada, mas temos de ir lá com o rato para ver a intensidade da rajada, antes dava para ver logo directamente sem ter de ir lá com o rato


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jan 2016 às 22:48)

A estação de Sagres deve ter algum problema, principalmente à noite, tem mínimas mais baixas que em Fóia e mesmo Aljezur.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Jan 2016 às 19:55)

david 6 disse:


> só houve uma coisa que não me agradou por exemplo a rajada máxima diária agora aparece com umas setinhas com cor, quanto mais intenso a cor for mais forte foi a rajada, mas temos de ir lá com o rato para ver a intensidade da rajada, antes dava para ver logo directamente sem ter de ir lá com o rato




Parece que já fizeram a alteração


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (14 Fev 2016 às 00:34)

O IPMA teima em manter na previsão significativa apenas chuva (aguaceiros) para a Guarda e Penhas Douradas durante todo o dia de Domingo, quando tudo aponta para um belo nevão, talvez em cotas até abaixo das duas localidades..


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 00:45)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> O IPMA teima em manter na previsão significativa apenas chuva (aguaceiros) para a Guarda e Penhas Douradas durante todo o dia de Domingo, quando tudo aponta para um belo nevão, talvez em cotas até abaixo das duas localidades..



Meteograma ECMWF para Guarda:

http://www.yr.no/place/Portugal/Guarda/Guarda/hour_by_hour.html


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2016 às 14:37)

Mais alguém confirma que o mapa do resumo diário de ontem dia 14/02/2016, está com pouco mais de meia-dúzia e estações apenas?


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2016 às 14:53)

actioman disse:


> Mais alguém confirma que o mapa do resumo diário de ontem dia 14/02/2016, está com pouco mais de meia-dúzia e estações apenas?




Infelizmente volta e meia acontece, muito mau para todos nós que gostamos acompanhar os registos, ainda para mais ontem foi um bom evento... como tinha dito noutro tópico, temos que esperar por o próximo boletim, talvez conste alguma referencia a este evento, pelo menos os dados relativos ao vento.


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2016 às 15:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Infelizmente volta e meia acontece, muito mau para todos nós que gostamos acompanhar os registos, ainda para mais ontem foi um bom evento... como tinha dito noutro tópico, temos que esperar por o próximo boletim, talvez conste alguma referencia a este evento, pelo menos os dados relativos ao vento.



Pois era isso mesmo, valores das rajadas máximas...Uma pena! 

Obrigado pela tua resposta!


----------



## VimDePantufas (15 Fev 2016 às 15:08)

Uma outra situação é a não sinalização no sítio do IPMA de todas as descargas eléctricas que ocorrem.
Já por várias vezes tem ocorrido essa situação da falta de marcação das DEA ,


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2016 às 15:19)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Uma outra situação é a não sinalização no sítio do IPMA de todas as descargas eléctricas que ocorrem.
> Já por várias vezes tem ocorrido essa situação da falta de marcação das DEA ,



Queres ver que os detectores precisam de manutenção? Na volta..
Por acaso isso que referes tem sido uma constante, no mês passado caiu uma trovoada monumental ( segundo o relato de familiares) nos arredores de Mafra e no mapa das DEA, não constava absolutamente nada... no mínimo estranho.


----------



## VimDePantufas (15 Fev 2016 às 15:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Queres ver que os detectores precisam de manutenção? Na volta..
> Por acaso isso que referes tem sido uma constante, no mês passado caiu uma trovoada monumental ( segundo o relato de familiares) nos arredores de Mafra e no mapa das DEA, não constava absolutamente nada... no mínimo estranho.



Jonas alguma coisa se passa, pois são muitas as vezes em que isso acontece.
Já nem sei, já há algum tempo tinha comentado isso num post.
Se calhar tens razão ... sei lá .....


----------



## vitamos (15 Fev 2016 às 15:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Queres ver que os detectores precisam de manutenção? Na volta..
> Por acaso isso que referes tem sido uma constante, no mês passado caiu uma trovoada monumental ( segundo o relato de familiares) nos arredores de Mafra e no mapa das DEA, não constava absolutamente nada... no mínimo estranho.



Não sou especialista na matéria em apreço mas penso que se trata mais de uma limitação técnica do que uma falha na manutenção. Pelo menos tenho a ideia que os sistemas de detecção de descargas eléctricas têm ainda, nos nossos dias, algumas limitações.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Fev 2016 às 19:47)

actioman disse:


> Mais alguém confirma que o mapa do resumo diário de ontem dia 14/02/2016, está com pouco mais de meia-dúzia e estações apenas?


Acho que as estações voaram todas...


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Fev 2016 às 08:23)

Com a nova função de ver o histórico de registos, já podemos ver quando o IPMA coloca as estações. Já lá estão todas, basta passar para dia 14.


----------



## actioman (16 Fev 2016 às 18:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> Com a nova função de ver o histórico de registos, já podemos ver quando o IPMA coloca as estações. Já lá estão todas, basta passar para dia 14.



 Era precisamente o que aqui vinha dizer! Já lá está o resumo diário do passado dia 14/02/2016!


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Fev 2016 às 16:09)

Desde de hoje de manhã que tento aceder ao radar- mapa dinâmico, e não consigo porque diz Informação Indisponível.


----------



## Thomar (17 Fev 2016 às 17:22)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Desde de hoje de manhã que tento aceder ao radar- mapa dinâmico, e não consigo porque diz Informação Indisponível.


Já está disponível!


----------



## actioman (17 Fev 2016 às 23:02)

Para quando as informações no resumo horário deixarão de ter uma hora de atraso? Do género estou a aguardar que sejam 23h para visualizar os dados das 22h... Com a tecnologia actual isto já não se justifica!
Preferível publicarem os dados 15 ou mesmo 30 minutos depois para haver tempo de alguém os validar, mas que sejam dessa mesma hora!
Aliás o ideal era serem em tempo real... lol  Já sei estou a sonhar alto! 

Algum dia!


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Fev 2016 às 23:26)

actioman disse:


> Para quando as informações no resumo horário deixarão de ter uma hora de atraso? Do género estou a aguardar que sejam 23h para visualizar os dados das 22h... Com a tecnologia actual isto já não se justifica!
> Preferível publicarem os dados 15 ou mesmo 30 minutos depois para haver tempo de alguém os validar, mas que sejam dessa mesma hora!
> Aliás o ideal era serem em tempo real... lol  Já sei estou a sonhar alto!
> 
> Algum dia!


Depende muito dos dias, já vi dias em que demoram meia hora, outros que demoram 2 horas etc... Acho que já me dou por contente por ter dados do IPMA mas sonhar a sério seria visualizar os dados das estações em tempo real tipo um wunderground do IPMA


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Fev 2016 às 12:54)

Parece que não há radar dinâmico já há um par de dias...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Fev 2016 às 16:14)

Radar dinâmico novamente disponível.


----------



## Thomar (22 Fev 2016 às 16:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Radar dinâmico novamente disponível.


Esperemos que a partir de agora o radar dinâmico não volte a falhar, especialmente já este fim-de-semana!


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2016 às 20:53)

Curiosidade:
Um pequeno _oversight_ ou até um bug de quando o IPMA voltou a colocar o radar de Coruche. Por um momento as imagens de radar ficaram de minuto a minuto, revelando uma característica interessante:





O radar de Loulé parece ter sido o único a ter capacidade para ter uma actualização em 1 minuto (alternativamente o IPMA poderá ter algum método de interpolação). No Norte do país dá para ver que o radar de Arouca nem se mexeu, o que dá um contraste interessante a este bug/coincidência, já que após o radar de Coruche ter sido re-activado, as imagens voltaram ao seu período normal de 10 minutos. O que provavelmente aconteceu foi que o radar de Coruche, após ser reactivado, enviou uma imagem das 19:41, em vez das 19:40, o que forçou todos os outros radares a actualizar, ou a tentar actualizar...


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2016 às 16:52)

Parece que por vezes o IPMA esquece-se de reverter as experiências que andou a fazer no radar... Ou algum estudo que tenha necessitado da mudança de escala.


----------



## Snifa (27 Mar 2016 às 12:37)

Está muito estranho o radar de Arouca no que toca à reflectividade, pelas cores tão fortes  parece que existem sempre grandes células sobre Portugal.Eu percebo que por vezes as cores sobre o fundo verde do mapa pouco se destacam, mas assim também induzem em erro.

No mapa acima que o SpiderVV colocou até temos cores no roxo, portanto grandes e potentes células, quando isso não está nem perto da realidade, basta olhar ao mapa dinâmico..

Mais útil seria colocarem o mapa dinâmico também com a reflectividade disponível ..


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mar 2016 às 12:57)

Snifa disse:


> Está muito estranho o radar de Arouca no que toca à reflectividade, pelas cores tão fortes  parece que existem sempre grandes células sobre Portugal.Eu percebo que por vezes as cores sobre o fundo verde do mapa pouco se destacam, mas assim também induzem em erro.
> 
> No mapa acima que o SpiderVV colocou até temos cores no roxo, portanto grandes e potentes células, quando isso não está nem perto da realidade, basta olhar ao mapa dinâmico..
> 
> Mais útil seria colocarem o mapa dinâmico também com a reflectividade disponível ..



Não são só as imagens do radar de Arouca, são também as do de Coruche e de Loulé.

Se repararem, a escala está diferente: antes ia de 0 a 65 (?) e agora vai de -30 a >34.

--

Aproveito também para deixar duas críticas...

*Primeira*
Na passada segunda-feira, dia em que ocorreu uma bela tempestade sobre a região de Lisboa e arredores, foi possível ver, sem exagero, umas 10 descargas por minuto. E este evento só veio reforçar a minha ideia de que os detectores de descargas eléctricas atmosféricas do IPMA estão cada vez piores. Este foi o (ridículo) resultado de todo o evento:







Acredito que não seja fácil resolver problemas destes, mas este problema não é de agora, há imenso tempo que tenho notado que este sistema anda com muitas lacunas, e acho que já tiveram tempo mais que suficiente para o solucionar.


*Segunda*
Também sobre o evento da passa segunda-feira. Acho incrível como não foi lançado um único aviso em Portugal Continental inteiro... A meu ver, um aviso amarelo de _aguaceiros por vezes fortes, que poderão ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada_ era perfeitamente aceitável para a situação que estava prevista e que acabou por se verificar.


----------



## Snifa (27 Mar 2016 às 13:06)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Se repararem, a escala está diferente: antes ia de 0 a 65 (?) e agora vai de -30 a >34.



Qual a utilidade de mostrar uma reflectividade negativa? Se é abaixo de 0 não entendo qual a função 
Antes de 0 a 65 estaria mais correcto, reflectividade 0 é 0, ou seja não existe ...agora negativa é incompreensível, pelo menos para mim

Será que querem colocar a reflectividade como neste mapa que também mostra valores negativos de dBZ ? 

Se abaixo de 0 dBZ  não se traduz em nada em termos de precipitação, porquê incluir estes valores?


----------



## Snifa (27 Mar 2016 às 13:52)

O radar com valores dBZ negativos é o mesmo a operar em Clear Air Mode:

Clear air mode is the normal mode of operation and is used when there is no significant precipitation in the area. *In this mode the radar is VERY sensitive and will detect even minute echoes*. Clear air mode utilizes VCP31 or VCP32 and takes about 10 minutes to produce an image. Note that in the winter months, some radar sites will go to Clear Air mode even if there is light snow in the area. *The added sensitivity of this mode allows the detection of snow showers since snow generally reflects much less energy than other forms of precipitation.*

Clear Air Mode Scale:






Precipitation Mode Scale






http://www.weathertap.com/guides/radar/weather-radar-tutorial.html#ops2a


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mar 2016 às 22:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> --
> 
> Aproveito também para deixar duas críticas...
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acordo, a propósito da segunda critica, achei estranho ninguém ter falado nessa situação, a falta de aviso, se calhar ainda estamos em  delírio com o radar dinâmico e ninguém "bate" no IPMA como antigamente.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mar 2016 às 02:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Totalmente de acordo, a propósito da segunda critica, achei estranho ninguém ter falado nessa situação, a falta de aviso, se calhar ainda estamos em  delírio com o radar dinâmico e ninguém "bate" no IPMA como antigamente.


Ou então já estamos habituados a tais falhas...
Também concordo que, no mínimo, o aviso amarelo deveria ter sido estabelecido, pelo menos na região de Lisboa. A quantidade de granizo foi exorbitante! Podiam ter feito um pré-aviso meia hora antes daquelas células intensas chegarem à zona. Pelo radar dinâmico e pelos relatos já se notava que algo mais para o anormal iria acontecer. Fico à espera duma mudança...


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Mar 2016 às 04:28)

Já todos sabemos qual a relação entre o IPMA e estas situações de cariz convectivo. Quando se trata de precipitação estratiforme proveniente de frentes frias e afins, até nem se porta mal, agora quando vem uma situação que envolve cutt-off's ou outros fluxos que geram convecção, eles têm no geral pouco rigor, chegando a dar a sensação que nem querem saber. Na maioria das vezes só quando começa a acontecer algo é que lançam os avisos, que por vezes são risíveis. Tudo bem que cá em Portugal raramente temos tempo severo com regularidade nos meses quentes, ao contrário do que acontece no NE de Espanha e Europa Central. Devem de estar mais adaptados a estas situações e de facto dão-nos baile neste aspecto. Mas mesmo assim o IPMA devia de ser mais competente nestas situações, que apesar de serem imprevisíveis, facilmente provocam vários estragos. Certamente que não será por falta de recursos, se até chegam a haver previsões neste fórum feita por membros, e até de forma competente.

Quanto ao registo de descargas, infelizmente também tenho reparado ao longo destes anos que está cada vez pior. No passado dia 21 ocorreram cerca de 10 ou mais descargas a norte daqui, não muito longe, e nada registou. Mas isto já nem é de agora. Lembro-me de vários casos destes e alguns já vão há vários anos. Enfim, é o que temos. Ultimamente só consulto o Blitzortung.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Mar 2016 às 22:32)

Como eu disse em relação à reflectividade, provavelmente foi algum estudo ou observação que andavam a fazer, e a mudança de escala afectou o produto de radar público. A reflectividade negativa é útil internamente para estudar/identificar frentes de brisa, poeiras, insectos, etc.

Edit: Aliás, parece corresponder mesmo ao Clear Air/Precipitation mode, que já foi falado aqui antes.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Mar 2016 às 03:05)

E agora não há quaisquer dados nas estações online. Não aparece nada. Ou sou só eu?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mar 2016 às 11:32)

Ruipedroo disse:


> E agora não há quaisquer dados nas estações online. Não aparece nada. Ou sou só eu?



Pelo menos desde a meia-noite... E assim continua...


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Mar 2016 às 17:24)

O radar de Arouca pifou. Logo agora...


----------



## jonas (30 Mar 2016 às 17:31)

Tiagolco disse:


> O radar de Arouca pifou. Logo agora...


Pois é, logo agora que dava tanto jeito...


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Abr 2016 às 15:29)

Tanto o radar de Arouca, como o de Coruche estão indisponíveis...
O pessoal do norte e centro estão completamente às cegas...


----------



## joralentejano (3 Abr 2016 às 15:42)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tanto o radar de Arouca, como o de Coruche estão indisponíveis...
> O pessoal do norte e centro estão completamente às cegas...


Acontece sempre isso quando são mais necessários...


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Abr 2016 às 15:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Acontece sempre isso quando são mais necessários...


Eu já me habituei...
Mas enfim...só nos resta esperar.


----------



## Snifa (4 Abr 2016 às 08:30)

Uma vergonha o radar de Arouca não estar disponível.

Desculpem o desabafo , mas isto parece que é de " propósito", quando é mais necessário desaparece.

Acredito que seja um problema fora do alcançe do IPMA , pois eles mais que ninguém querem os radares operacionais.

Assim sendo, de momento,  o Norte/Centro, mas em especial o Norte estão "as escuras" em termos de radares.


----------



## james (4 Abr 2016 às 10:19)

Snifa disse:


> Uma vergonha o radar de Arouca não estar disponível.
> 
> Desculpem o desabafo , mas isto parece que é de " propósito", quando é mais necessário desaparece.
> 
> ...




Se calhar é para  não estragar as estatísticas e não beliscar as teorias do aquecimento global e diminuição da precipitação.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2016 às 10:27)

Entretanto, algumas estações continuam desaparecidas da rede IPMA.


Lamas de Mouro
Santa Barbara, Pinhão
Vinhais
Colares,Sintra
São Pedro de Moel
Esperemos que regressem o quanto antes.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2016 às 18:25)

Portalegre (Cidade) também está desaparecida, mas suspeito que essa tenha sido desmontada. Tenho que lá dar um salto um dia destes a ver se ainda lá está.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Abr 2016 às 19:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Entretanto, algumas estações continuam desaparecidas da rede IPMA.
> 
> 
> Lamas de Mouro
> ...


RIP Estação da Amadora


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2016 às 19:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Cabo Raso com rajada de 83,5 km/h, duas de Lisboa a rondar os 70km, uma perto dos 80 km/h e nas estações amadoras muitas zonas ultrapassaram os 70 km/h... onde estava o aviso para Lisboa?




Infelizmente, essa ausência de avisos em tardes noites de forte nortada já se arrasta há muito tempo.
Por aqui tenho a certeza que houve rajadas nos 90/95 km/h , caso a estação do Pai do Vento,Alcabideche tivesse operacional, teria certamente registado valores dessa ordem. A própria velocidade média em determinadas horas foi de loucos.

Ha uma coisa que parece que o IPMA se esquece, a potência da nortada proporciona ventos tão fortes como qualquer outro temporal de primavera/inverno, alias tenho quase sempre as rajada máxima anual no final primavera/verão. Isto chega ao ponto dos bombeiros terem ocorrências devido ao vendaval...é obvio que as pessoas estão habituadas, mas o IPMA tem o dever, obrigação de emitir avisos.


----------



## Orion (9 Abr 2016 às 19:30)

*Polémica põe em causa a existência do IPMA *

http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2016-04-09-Polemica-poe-em-causa-a-existencia-do-IPMA

Paralelamente a isto, as previsões do facebook do IPMA-Açores às vezes têm a 'assinatura' de Lisboa. Parece que a centralização é ainda um problema:

2007:

*Açores querem regionalizar Instituto de Meteorologia*

http://www.dn.pt/arquivo/2007/inter...nalizar-instituto-de-meteorologia-990445.html

2010:

*Está em curso processo de regionalização do Instituto de Meteorologia nos Açores*

http://www.azores.gov.pt/Portal/pt/entidades/srtt/noticias/Está+em+curso+processo+de+regionalização+do+Instituto+de+Meteorologia+nos+Açores.htm?mode=category

2012:
*
Vasco Cordeiro quer regionalização do Instituto de Meteorologia *

http://www.rtp.pt/acores/local/vasc...to-de-meteorologia_26067#sthash.lIn8yC7m.dpuf


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Abr 2016 às 10:57)

Radar de Arouca OFF... Nada de novo portanto...


----------



## Thomar (15 Abr 2016 às 11:24)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Radar de Arouca OFF... Nada de novo portanto...


Não se compreende  como é que um radar novo está em baixo tantas vezes...


----------



## Thomar (15 Abr 2016 às 11:39)

Radar de Arouca novamente *activo*!


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Abr 2016 às 17:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Entretanto, algumas estações continuam desaparecidas da rede IPMA.
> 
> 
> Lamas de Mouro
> ...



Finalmente, agora regressem as outras.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Mai 2016 às 23:49)

Saudades dos tempos do IM, em que uma pessoa entrava no site e via apenas meteorologia, muito mais rigor e dedicação do que agora. Esta fusão foi um tiro no escuro. Temos actualmente um dos piores serviços meteorológicos da Europa e cada vez se afunda mais. Daquele site aproveita-se o radar apenas, o resto é palha ou interessa apenas aos amantes de peixe...

Esta emissão de avisos de hoje então...alguém que se atreva a tentar entender aquilo.


----------



## Orion (9 Mai 2016 às 20:04)

*Vai ser instalada nos Açores, pelo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, uma rede de deteção de trovoadas.*

Além de ajudarem a aviação, os dados fornecidos por este equipamento ajudam igualmente a gerir a rede elétrica.

A instalação deste sistema será financiada pelo União Europeia.

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera já tem um sistema do género a funcionar no Continente e quer agora cobrir os Açores e a Madeira.

http://www.rtp.pt/acores/local/acores-vao-poder-antecipar-trovoadas-_50290


----------



## CptRena (12 Mai 2016 às 09:55)

Dados horários de precipitação da EMA Dunas de Mira voltaram à página de observação do IPMA ontem pelas 12:00 (UTC). 
Já há bastante tempo que não eram apresentados. No local não parecia haver nada de errado, suponho que tenha sido um problema com o processamento. Até porque, há dias onde há faltas horárias, mas é possível ver acumulações diárias.

Tem chuvido tanto este ano que as estações tem-se mantido minimamente limpas


----------



## Orion (12 Mai 2016 às 17:34)

*IPMA teme fusão com a Universidade dos Açores *

João Luís Gaspar, reitor da universidade, já manifestou a intenção de partilhar serviços, meios e recuros humanos com o IPMA.

O presidente do IPMA, Miguel Miranda, diz que as áreas de interesse do Instituto e do Centro de Vulcanologia não são convergentes.

Enquanto o instituto se dedica à tectónica, o centro da universidade dos Açores aposta na vulcanologia, explica.

A universidade também quer gerir o parque do Relvão, em cujo extremo está o Observatório Afonso Chaves, o que não é bem visto pelo IPMA.

http://www.rtp.pt/acores/sociedade/ipma-teme-fusao-com-a-universidade-dos-acores-som_50301


----------



## Vince (12 Mai 2016 às 20:06)

Partilhar serviços, meios e recursos é óbvio e expectável por todos, inclusive com a sociedade em geral, e parece-me que ninguém referiu explicitamente que temia isto ou aquilo, ou se teme, é parvoíce.
O Centro de Vulcanologia e Riscos dos Açores terá que ser cada vez mais um "laboratório" de excelência destas coisas, falando de vulcanologia, com a devida autonomia e recursos que especializações destas exigem, mas sempre claro, integrado na partilha de dados e conhecimento com outras instituições nacionais.


----------



## Orion (12 Mai 2016 às 20:22)

Vince disse:


> Partilhar serviços, meios e recursos é óbvio e expectável por todos, inclusive com a sociedade em geral, e parece-me que ninguém referiu explicitamente que temia isto ou aquilo, ou se teme, é parvoíce.
> O Centro de Vulcanologia e Riscos dos Açores terá que ser cada vez mais um "laboratório" de excelência destas coisas, falando de vulcanologia, com a devida autonomia e recursos que especializações destas exigem, mas sempre claro, integrado na partilha de dados e conhecimento com outras instituições nacionais.



O IPMA podia abdicar da vigilância sísmica nos Açores. Aí tudo bem. Mas fundir instituições a torto e a direito porque têm algumas, poucas, coisas em comum nem sempre é aconselhável. Depois acaba-se com colossos burocráticos ao estilo da NOAA em que produtos semelhantes estão em locais muito diferentes e para se obter uma simples informação é preciso gastar montes de tempo. Por outro lado é absurdo o governo regional ter uma rede de estações meteorológicas mais densa que o IPMA.

Ainda se houvesse um instituto geofísico ligado à meteorologia nos Açores percebia-se. Mas não há. Não me admiraria nada que a regionalização do IPMA passasse por essa fusão ou algo semelhante. Se isso vai trazer benefícios para todos (operacionalidade, disponibilidade da informação...), tenho as minhas dúvidas.

Passou de Instituto de Meteorologia para Instituto Português do Mar e Atmosfera. O próximo nome será IGP: Instituto Geofísico Português . Mas enfim, o que se faz quando se tem pouco dinheiro para muita coisa? Funde-se instituições.


----------



## Vince (12 Mai 2016 às 21:01)

Mas eu não percebi essa parte, quem quer afinal fundir o quê concretamente?


----------



## Orion (12 Mai 2016 às 21:32)

Vince disse:


> Mas eu não percebi essa parte, quem quer afinal fundir o quê concretamente?



Neste momento, aparentemente, é um receio dos técnicos do IPMA. E pode vir do governo regional, sendo que o processo começaria pela vigilância sismológica. Não acho as preocupações infundadas ao mesmo tempo que desconheço os motivos (mas desconfio).

O resto da intervenção foi eu a expressar a minha opinião. Eu sou completamente a favor de qualquer medida que melhore as previsões nos Açores incluindo a regionalização (se trouxer benefícios). Eu nem peço que aqui...







... apareçam as 9 ilhas (só tem 4). Já ficaria contente com a adição de mais 1 borrão que identificasse minimamente as Flores ou o G. Ocidental. Até faço a sugestão, obscena certamente, de que as ilhas, à semelhança de Portugal Continental que tem um separador dedicado à precipitação do ECM, beneficiariam de um produto semelhante. É porque tirando os delírios do AROME, nem de lupa:






É, de facto, vergonhoso que em 2016 não hajam sequer produtos meteorológicos equivalentes entre as diversas regiões do país. Não admira que não existam radares. 1 já é uma complicação quanto mais 3.


----------



## fablept (14 Mai 2016 às 14:44)

Orion disse:


> Neste momento, aparentemente, é um receio dos técnicos do IPMA. E pode vir do governo regional, sendo que o processo começaria pela vigilância sismológica. Não acho as preocupações infundadas ao mesmo tempo que desconheço os motivos (mas desconfio).



A nível de sismologia, faz sentido haver um certo de tipo de fusão, não faz sentido termos duas entidades independentes a monitorizar a sismologia nos Açores, são duas redes sísmicas que em conjunto funcionam muito melhor do que separadas, isto porque em sismologia, quanto mais estações sísmicas registarem um sismo, mais eficaz será o cálculo do epicentro, magnitude, etc. Vejo muitas vezes uma entidade a publicar um sismo, e a outra entidade não publica, isto acontece porque em eventos mais fracos onde a cobertura sísmica não é a melhor, algumas estações só registam ondas de pequena amplitude, o que não permite um cálculo sísmico (Por isso é que nos catálogos sísmicos do IPMA, vê-se por vezes dezenas de eventos sem epicentro, em que só registaram ondas P, ou então não possuem dados de estações suficientes para criar uma triangulação).


Actualmente e pelo que tenho conhecimento, o IPMA não tem acesso à rede sísmica do CVARG e provavelmente o CVARG só tem acesso a uma estação do IPMA que partilha os dados com a IRIS, numa rede de 24 estações localizadas nos Açores.

E depois não faz sentido um açoriano que sinta um sismo responder a 2 questionários, um do IPMA e outro do CVARG..mais uma vez, quanto maior for o feedback, melhor será o estudo do evento.

Mas acho que com a fusão, o público em geral não irá ter acesso a mais informações sobre a sismicidade nos Açores do que uma mera tabela, isto porque o CVARG/CIVISA teima em ter uma política de não partilha de dados.
Já o IPMA, partilha o que tem..mas a última actualização foi em Dezembro....
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/publicacoes/boletins.jsp?cmbDep=sis&cmbTema=bsi&idDep=sis&idTema=bsi&curAno=-1


----------



## Orion (30 Mai 2016 às 16:53)

É preciso melhorar a coordenação.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mai 2016 às 23:11)

Isso deve ter mais a ver com o facto de o site não atualizar em tempo real com o que está na base de dados. Está mesmo a precisar de uma remodelação. Por vezes a versão HTML já tem os avisos e o mapa Flash não.


----------



## lserpa (31 Mai 2016 às 23:20)

Na minha opinião, já deixavam o flash... Pois não é suportado por alguns motores de pesquisa... Incluindo o Safari, para os usuários de IOS 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (31 Mai 2016 às 23:41)

SpiderVV disse:


> Isso deve ter mais a ver com o facto de o site não atualizar em tempo real com o que está na base de dados. Está mesmo a precisar de uma remodelação. Por vezes a versão HTML já tem os avisos e o mapa Flash não.



Não. É mesmo descoordenação entre os centros. Repara nas horas (7 de diferença; na realidade foram mais pois o aviso só apareceu mais tarde):


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jun 2016 às 00:07)

A data de atualização do mapa (e do painel de avisos) muda automaticamente de X em X horas, não quer dizer que os avisos tenham sido colocados às 10 da manhã. É um bug recente, por acaso.
Tem mesmo a ver com a base de dados do website, que eu saiba, quando os avisos são dados, são enviados para uma base de dados imediatamente, o site apenas lê dela. Não acredito que o IPMA tenha duas bases de dados, uma para Madeira e Continente e outra para Açores.

Qualquer das maneiras, continuo a criticar a antiguidade da página principal.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jun 2016 às 00:25)

actioman disse:


> Cito-me a mim mesmo pois hoje o pluviómetro da EMA do IPMA de Elvas foi finalmente desentupido, registando na leitura das 11h 10,6mm. Uma pena ser tanto tempo depois..., provavelmente alguma da água acumulada pode ter evaporado. Ou como também existe ao lado uma Estação Meteorológica clássica podem ter ido lá buscar os valores, sinceramente não sei. Assim a "olhometro" não sei avaliar com alguma certeza se foram 10mm ou mais de precipitação, mas que foi muita água isso sim e em pouco tempo, 20 minutos aproximadamente. Durante o restante sábado ainda chuviscou algumas vezes, mas nem serviu para molhar o solo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Portanto, aquela precipitação registada no gráfico não corresponde ao dia 30... Como foi fim de semana, o pluviómetro só foi consertado na Segunda-feira e deu aquele erro de leitura (água acumulada de dias anteriores ou por limpeza do equipamento) ...


----------



## 1337 (19 Jun 2016 às 19:35)

Será que ninguém reparou que nas previsões a 10 dias mudou? Agora nem consigo ver as probabilidades de precipitação , que palhaçada


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jun 2016 às 19:46)

1337 disse:


> Será que ninguém reparou que nas previsões a 10 dias mudou? Agora nem consigo ver as probabilidades de precipitação , que palhaçada



Na realidade não mudou, porque a previsão horária por localidade já existe há bastante tempo, mais concretamente desde* o ínicio de Março de 2015*. Contudo a horária de 10 dias coexistia com essa antiga que tinha a probabilidade de precipitação para as capitais de distrito, e acontece que recentemente o  IPMA deve ter acabado com a antiga

Também não se pode ter tudo, esta sempre é mais pormenorizada na minha opinião que a antiga, pelo menos* na resolução horária (da previsão significativa, da intensidade/direção do vento, precipitação, altura das ondas*, *e temp. do mar) *e no leque de localidades, com a nova previsão de dez dias temos acesso a previsões *para a Torre na Serra da Estrela e para várias praias. 
*
As grandes diferenças são realmente a ausência das probabildades de precipitação e de índices ultra-violeta, que no meu caso é me indiferente porque não vivo em nenhuma capital de distrito.


----------



## james (19 Jun 2016 às 20:08)

1337 disse:


> Será que ninguém reparou que nas previsões a 10 dias mudou? Agora nem consigo ver as probabilidades de precipitação , que palhaçada




Já reparei também.  Está horrível agora.


----------



## 1337 (20 Jun 2016 às 10:37)

Sinceramente estava muito bem como estava, isto de previsões horárias pouco interessa. Depois isto parece que ficou mais antiquado do que o que estava antes, um "look" completamente patético. Eu também não moro em capital de distrito mas como é perto dava pra ver as probabilidades e era uma grande ajuda, enfim que grande asneirada por parte do IPMA.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jun 2016 às 11:21)

Acho que é unânime que ficou bem pior


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jun 2016 às 13:03)

Já eu nem consigo ver o site corretamente. No telemóvel ainda dá pra ver alguma coisa, agora no PC diz-me que tá sempre "em actualização" e não consigo carregar em nenhuma das tabs da tabela


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Jun 2016 às 21:21)

Embora vos possa ter parecido (digo eu) que sou completamente a favor desta nova previsão tenho algumas críticas negativas...

-Ainda que para aqui nunca tivesse tido acesso a dados de probabilidades de precipitação por parte do IPMA,* compreendo que para as pessoas que vivem nas capitais de distrito fosse bastante útil esta ferramenta na previsão antiga*.

-Depois* discordo totalmente que na nova previsão seja apresentado um único símbolo significativo para todo o dia*, muito embora se possa ter acesso à previsão de hora hora do estado do tempo, clicando no mesmo dia...

-*Mais grave é o símbolo significativo do dia constituir um estado do tempo, que ao analisar a previsão horária nem sequer aparece*, esta situação tem sido já algo recorrente em várias localidades... Deixo o exemplo da previsão para Tondela nesta quarta-feira (como podem ver aparecem aguaceiros/precipitação moderada no simbolo significativo para o dia, todavia analisando a horária* nem uma gota de água é prevista*:






-*Entretanto algo que poderá eventualmente baralhar as pessoas é o facto da significativa do IPMA(elaborada por meteorologistas), para  as capitais de distrito ser discordante da previsão significativa de 10 dias horária* (algo que com a previsão de 10 dias antiga não acontecia). Os casos mais flagrantes são nas temperaturas, como exemplo para Braga também na quarta-feira, a máxima prevista pelo IPMA na página principal são 33ºC e na previsão horária são 31ºC

Como resultado, penso que efetivamente para a maioria da população esta previsão se tornou mais complicada e mais subjetiva,* provavelmente um dos motivos que levou o IPMA a acabar com previsão de 10 dias antiga, é que até esta própria previsão era discordante em alguns dias da previsão horária.  
*

As únicas vantagens a meu ver são mesmo* termos um maior leque de localidades com previsão, e termos um género de uma intrepretação horária significativa do estado do tempo resultante da conjugação de dados do ECMWF, ALADIN e AROME. *


----------



## vitamos (21 Jun 2016 às 10:04)

A análise do Mr. Neves coincide em algumas coisas com a minha opinião.

Penso no entanto que este formato está bastante melhor na ótica do utilizador comum. E penso que foi nisto que o IPMA pensou, o cidadão que quer ter uma ideia do estado do tempo por exemplo, na 5ª feira, da parte da tarde porque  pode dar um salto à Costa da Caparica entre as 17 e 20h e necessita de ter uma noção da velocidade do vento e do quadrante, a temperatura prevista nesse período específico, etc. Se for uma pessoa mais interessada (e sabemos que o cidadão comum e porque não algumas vezes nós próprios, só procuramos uma informação genérica e rápida), consultará certamente a previsão detalhada, ou dará uma olhada nos diversos modelos de previsão...

É automático? Não tem a mão de um meteorologista? Então que se poderá dizer de app's e sites de âmbito e precisão geográfica no mínimo duvidosos que tantas vezes são falados e também por aqui postados com comentários do tipo "este site é muito bom" e "raramente falha"?
É que comparando, aqui temos um conjunto de "previsões" (sim porque não o deixam de ser) minimamente mais credíveis.


----------



## 1337 (21 Jun 2016 às 10:34)

vitamos disse:


> A análise do Mr. Neves coincide em algumas coisas com a minha opinião.
> 
> Penso no entanto que este formato está bastante melhor na ótica do utilizador comum. E penso que foi nisto que o IPMA pensou, o cidadão que quer ter uma ideia do estado do tempo por exemplo, na 5ª feira, da parte da tarde porque  pode dar um salto à Costa da Caparica entre as 17 e 20h e necessita de ter uma noção da velocidade do vento e do quadrante, a temperatura prevista nesse período específico, etc. Se for uma pessoa mais interessada (e sabemos que o cidadão comum e porque não algumas vezes nós próprios, só procuramos uma informação genérica e rápida), consultará certamente a previsão detalhada, ou dará uma olhada nos diversos modelos de previsão...
> 
> ...


Podiam fazer um misto, por exemplo no MeteoGalicia têm previsões para a manhã, a tarde e a noite, depois se carregares em "medio prazo" já te aparece as previsões com a probabilidade de precipitação em cada localidade. Eu não sei quanto a vós, mas eu guiava-me muito na probabilidade de precipitação, batia quase sempre certo, acho que vocês poderiam falar com o IPMA para deixar uma área com as probabilidades, não creio que dê muito trabalho


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jun 2016 às 10:56)

Agora são todas automáticas?
O mapa significativo que deviam alterar e enriquecer está quieto...
Gostaria de ter um mapa significativo (é o que 90% das pessoas vê...) onde se pudesse fazer zoom nas regiões e aparecessem mais localidades e pontos importantes... Cidades como Covilhã, Chaves, Mirandela, Elvas, Portimão, Guimarães... não podem estar fora dos mapas significativos...


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jun 2016 às 19:11)

Voltou a ser para todos os gostos, a previsão clássica voltou ao menu "Tempo" - Previsão diária, 10 dias.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jun 2016 às 19:30)

Agora sim, acho que ficou ideal.


----------



## 1337 (23 Jun 2016 às 12:11)

Agora sim muito bem o IPMA, alguém do fórum tem "dedo" nisto de certeza


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jul 2016 às 12:36)

Resumindo...

*Previsão do tempo até 10 dias, por localidade:*

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/
*Previsão do tempo (horária), por localidade:*

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/index.jsp


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2016 às 21:02)

Será que o IPMA para emitir aviso amarelo para o Algarve é necessário meter lá uma cunha. Se a Máxima prevista para Faro hoje é de 34ºC, amanhã 34ºC e Domingo 35ºC está dentro do aviso amarelo, mas o IPMA coloca-o na gaveta deve dar trabalho com o calor que está accionar os respetivos avisos. Todos os anos, é sempre a mesma coisa, não devem ter nenhum algarvio lá a trabalhar senão já tinha alertado para esse erro todos os anos. Beja também está na mesma situação e está verdinho.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jul 2016 às 12:58)

Grande choque térmico que na quinta-feira vai haver


----------



## Snifa (13 Jul 2016 às 13:24)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Grande choque térmico que na quinta-feira vai haver



Qual o motivo de para as regiões do Norte e parte do Centro não estarem em alerta amarelo por causa do calor?

Critérios de emissão:







Portanto, o Porto ( por exemplo) com uma máxima prevista de 34 ºc para sexta-feira ( dia 15 ) , (o que eu duvido sériamente) , deveria estar já em aviso amarelo...os avisos ( lançados hoje ) para outros Distritos vão do dia 13 e já chegam ao dia 15... algo me está a escapar..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Jul 2016 às 13:37)

6ª feira não se aproximem do mar... segundo o site do IPMA a temperatura da água do mar será de -1ºC!
Alguem que faça um print (não consigo no trabalho)...

Falta de profissionalismo e brio no que fazem... numa altura em que devido à falta de informação em outras plataformas toda a gente procura o site para saber a temperatura da agua do mar.

AVISOS IPMA = ZERO 
Não servem para nada, não representam regiões, não representam distritos, não representam nada... apenas uma estação! Valem ZERO!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Jul 2016 às 13:43)

PS: Sexta feira vai estar mesmo mau!

Ondulação com 99--1m! De NORTE!


----------



## Snifa (13 Jul 2016 às 13:43)

Estive a ver melhor, e de facto há um critério de emissão para tempo quente que tem que ser com duração superior ou igual  a 48 horas ( salvo erro), contudo também não faz sentido pois neste avisos recentes há periodos em alguns Distritos que não chegam às 48 h de persistência..


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jul 2016 às 00:22)

Gerofil disse:


> *Re: Novidades no site do IPMA*
> 
> *Novo portal do clima adiado por falta de financiamento*
> 
> ...



Agora sim...  






http://www.portaldoclima.pt/pt/

As alterações climáticas previstas a nível global irão ter um impacto significativo em Portugal Continental e nas Regiões Autónomas, exigindo, a médio e longo prazo, medidas de adaptação que permitam a redução do risco, quer a nível global quer a nível individual, na planificação das actividades e do investimento futuro.
Recentemente o IPMA, I.P., em parceria com o Instituto Dom Luiz da Universidade de Lisboa e integrado no projecto "localwarming" do programa ADAPT, desenvolveu o "portal do clima". Este portal disponibiliza uma vasta gama de indicadores climáticos, temperatura do ar, precipitação, intensidade do vento à superfície, índice de secas, ondas de calor e de frio, incêndio, etc.
Os primeiros resultados deste projecto, correspondentes ao clima previsto até ao final do século, estão disponíveis no portal identificando as anomalias em relação à normal de referência 1971-00 e utilizando dois cenários socioeconómicos contrastantes. Foi utilizado como menos gravoso o cenário RCP4.5 correspondente a uma evolução socioeconómica que controla o aumento das emissões com gases de efeito de estufa, atingindo um máximo na concentração em meados do séc. XXI. Em contraste, o cenário mais gravoso RCP8.5 representa um crescimento contínuo nas emissões durante o séc. XXI
O programa ADAPT é guiado pelos termos estabelecidos no Memorando de Entendimento entre Portugal, Noruega, Islândia e Liechtenstein, no âmbito do Mecanismo Financeiro do Espaço Económico Europeu – MFEEE/EEA-Grants) para apoiar financeiramente a actuação na área de “Adaptação às Alterações Climáticas” em Portugal. O seu desenvolvimento foi guiado pelos termos estabelecidos no Memorando de Entendimento entre Portugal, Noruega, Islândia e Liechtenstein, no âmbito do Mecanismo Financeiro do Espaço Económico Europeu (MFEEE/EEA-Grants). Posteriormente o programa foi informado das necessidades e contribuições do grupo de coordenação da
ENAAC (Estratégia Nacional de Adaptação às Alterações Climáticas).
IPMA

*Cadê das legendas dos mapas? Assim não têm leitura... E as ilhas?...*


----------



## Orion (14 Jul 2016 às 00:28)

Isso mesmo está a precisar de uns movimentos independentistas nas regiões autónomas para se começar a ter o mesmo tratamento da restante malta.



Gerofil disse:


> As alterações climáticas previstas a nível global irão ter um impacto significativo em Portugal Continental *e nas Regiões Autónomas*, exigindo, a médio e longo prazo, medidas de adaptação que permitam a redução do risco, quer a nível global quer a nível individual, na planificação das actividades e do investimento futuro.



Pois vão. Mas quem vê o que é disponibilizado nas várias regiões facilmente chega à conclusão que há portugueses de 1ª e outros de 3ª.

Vendam os Açores aos EUA. Ao menos tínhamos uma meteorologia de 1º mundo. Deixava de haver os nobres e os filhos de preto.


----------



## Rachie (14 Jul 2016 às 14:15)

Boa tarde a todos. 

Algo me está a escapar a nível da emissão de alertas do IPMA ou alguém lá está a fazer asneira. 

Estranhei o distrito de Faro não ter alerta havendo localidades como Alcoutim com previsões de temperatura tão alta






Fui ver os critérios de emissão de alertas e parece-me que deviam ter emitido algum! Ou será que apenas é contabilizada a temperatura da capital de distrito?






Na realidade estas temperaturas aqui na zona são frequentes. Talvez o IPMA tenha outra tabela para os diferentes concelhos!


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jul 2016 às 14:45)

Rachie disse:


> Boa tarde a todos. Algo me está a escapar a nível da emissão de alertas do IPMA ou alguém lá está a fazer asneira. Estranhei o distrito de Faro não ter alerta havendo localidades como Alcoutim com previsões de temperatura tão alta. Na realidade estas temperaturas aqui na zona são frequentes. Talvez o IPMA tenha outra tabela para os diferentes concelhos!



A consulta das previsões horárias do IPMA deve ser acompanhada pela consulta de previsões descritivas e avisos meteorológicos atualizados em permanência por técnicos do IPMA para todo o território, incluindo em situações meteorológicas adversas. *Em particular nestes casos, as previsões descritivas e os avisos meteorológicos poderão diferir dos conteúdos das previsões horárias, tri-horárias e diárias.
*
*IPMA*


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Jul 2016 às 15:21)

Uma coisa que não percebo no IPMA (uma de muitas), é o porquê de terem deixado de usar o aviso de trovoada no continente, mas continuarem a usar nos Açores. 

No inverno acho que é um aviso insignificante, visto que as trovoadas no geral são mais fracas e as pessoas estão muito mais por casa e etc.


Agora na primavera e verão até faz algum sentido o uso. Ainda há uma semana tivemos potentes trovoadas no interior que mereciam de todo um aviso. O facto de estar calor faz as pessoas saírem para piscinas, rios e torna-se até algo perigoso. Acho que a última vez que os vi a usar esse aviso foi em 2012.


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jul 2016 às 16:05)

Serra do Pilar regressou passado, anos? Finalmente.


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2016 às 17:48)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Uma coisa que não percebo no IPMA (uma de muitas), é o porquê de terem deixado de usar o aviso de trovoada no continente, mas continuarem a usar nos Açores.
> 
> No inverno acho que é um aviso insignificante, visto que as trovoadas no geral são mais fracas e as pessoas estão muito mais por casa e etc.



A trovoada nos Açores ocorre com muito menor frequência do que no continente. Pelos perigos inerentes à trovoada, mesmo dentro de casa, um aviso para trovoada deve (ou deveria) ser emitido sempre que está prevista a sua ocorrência. Só que no continente já devem assumir que quando vem chuva vem trovoada daí não emitirem avisos específicos para esta última


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jul 2016 às 17:36)

Era de louvar que o IPMA no Continente tivesse este tipo de interação com a população: 

A delegação do Continente melhorou nos últimos tempos em termos de interação com o público, mas ainda parece um pouco "robótica" em relação à dos Açores. Entendo que provavelmente tenham menos meios de relações públicas, entre outras divisões que se relacionam com isto, mas ter alguém dedicado a manter a página do Facebook frequentemente com alguns esclarecimentos, curiosidades, os avisos, etc, um pouco ao nível dos Açores talvez não custasse muito, não sei.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jul 2016 às 13:04)

Rachie disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.
> 
> Algo me está a escapar a nível da emissão de alertas do IPMA ou alguém lá está a fazer asneira.
> 
> ...



É apenas mais um exemplo de como o sistema é uma nulidade... creio que para todo o Algarve a estação de referência para avisos é a de Faro Aeroporto, por norma sempre mais fresca que qualquer outro ponto do interior, assim podem até em Alcoutim ter temperaturas para aviso amarelo, laranja, vermelho seja qual for mas nunca o terão se Faro não o atingir (e não atinge por norma)... o mesmo se passa com Mirandela face a Bragança, Chaves a Vila Real ou Covilha a Castelo Branco etc etc etc...
Concerteza que no IPMA sabem que não fazem sentido, o novo Portal do Clima já deixou de lado a visão rigida e administrativa dos antigos distritos... um dia há de chegar ao IPMA. Assim espero.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jul 2016 às 13:41)

O mesmo acontece por exemplo no distrito de Portalegre, muitas vezes em Portalegre estão 34ºc e em Elvas 40ºc ou mais e não há qualquer aviso.
Acho que o Ipma devia seguir o exemplo da Agência Estatal, que fazem um comentário a especificar em que zona do distrito o aviso se aplica.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jul 2016 às 11:33)

Flaviense21 disse:


> É apenas mais um exemplo de como o sistema é uma nulidade... creio que para todo o Algarve a estação de referência para avisos é a de Faro Aeroporto, por norma sempre mais fresca que qualquer outro ponto do interior, assim podem até em Alcoutim ter temperaturas para aviso amarelo, laranja, vermelho seja qual for mas nunca o terão se Faro não o atingir (e não atinge por norma)... o mesmo se passa com Mirandela face a Bragança, Chaves a Vila Real ou Covilha a Castelo Branco etc etc etc...
> Concerteza que no IPMA sabem que não fazem sentido, o novo Portal do Clima já deixou de lado a visão rigida e administrativa dos antigos distritos... um dia há de chegar ao IPMA. Assim espero.





Davidmpb disse:


> O mesmo acontece por exemplo no distrito de Portalegre, muitas vezes em Portalegre estão 34ºc e em Elvas 40ºc ou mais e não há qualquer aviso.
> Acho que o Ipma devia seguir o exemplo da Agência Estatal, que fazem um comentário a especificar em que zona do distrito o aviso se aplica.



Compreendo que nas regiões onde a capital de distrito é junto à costa, os avisos sejam mais "injustos" e inadequados. Pegando em Faro, todos sabemos que pontualmente podem estar 28ºC em Faro, com brisa de sudoeste, e uns quilómetros para o interior a temperatura ascender a quase 40ºC. 

Mas no interior isso já não é tão gritante. A temperatura é muito mais homogénea.  Ou seja, quando estão 34ºC em Portalegre, Elvas deve ir nuns 38ºC. O mesmo em Bragança vs Mirandela. Se os critérios de lançamento de avisos fossem face a Mirandela ou a Elvas, então o limite para aviso amarelo para esses distritos teria que ser 38ºC e não 34ºC. Caso contrário, esses distritos passavam metade do verão em aviso amarelo. Seria uma banalização dos avisos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jul 2016 às 12:43)

Entre banalização dos avisos e a nulidade dos mesmos prefiro nem uma coisa nem outra.
A solução está num mapa que efectivamente tenha em conta a realidade climática do país e não fronteiras meramente administrativas, fronteiras essas que já nem sequer existem.
De facto tal como estão os avisos são para áreas muito delimitadas no mapa, nem raio de poucos km´s das estações de referência, é uma falácia gigantesca extrapolar esse raio para regiões de tamanhos tão grandes e díspares climaticamente como as existente nos antigos distritos, a MeteoGalicia e a AEMET antes também cometiam esse erro, entretanto corrigiram, o IPMA também o reconhecerá... basta olhar para a RAM e verificar que tal como está faz todo o sentido, todos nós pensamos na altura e creio não estar a equivocar-me que tal modelo seria aplicado no continente, mas até hoje não foi, contudo quero acreditar que a bem a meteorologia e para haver "verdade" efectiva nos avisos emitido e que de facto as populações se identifiquem com eles, isso aconteça em breve.
O IPMA só sairia a ganhar com isso.
Aplico exactamente o mesmo raciocinio às previsões quer descritivas quer significativas.

EDIT: E apenas estamos a falar de avisos relativamente às temperaturas, é desesperante a situação relativa à nortada... em que o problema é exactamente o mesmo.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jul 2016 às 13:28)

Concordo que os avisos deveriam ser não por regiões administrativas mas como se faz por exemplo como a ilha da Madeira.

E por falar na ilha da Madeira, existem, desde o dia 16 de Julho, duas novas estações no mapa de observações à superfície da ilha:
Pico Alto e Arieiro. Esta última parece ser mesmo no pico. Ao meio dia, era a estação mais quente da ilha.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2016 às 14:07)

Flaviense21 disse:


> EDIT: E apenas estamos a falar de avisos relativamente às temperaturas, é desesperante a situação relativa à nortada... em que o problema é exactamente o mesmo.



Sobre a forte nortada a minha opinião continua a ser a mesma, morando eu no epicentro da dita cuja, estou mais que à vontade para criticar o IPMA, pois sei os estragos que ela provoca...e só não há mais pessoas no forum a criticar pelo simples facto de  não viverem aqui. Enquanto Lisboa está com rajadas de 50/60 km/h, aqui esse valor representa a velocidade do vento enquanto as rajadas vão aos 100 km/h.
Tenho quase a certeza que únicos bombeiros do país que têm ocorrências devido a nortada violenta são os do concelho de Cascais, mais especificamente de Alcabideche e Cascais, elucidativo, não sei digo eu.
O IPMA cai no erro de julgar que o vento que faz na Cabo Raso é somente naquele troço da faixa costeira, erro crasso, as localidades relativamente próximas da vertente sul da serra e expostas ao vento, têm vento tão forte como no Raso,exemplos, Malveira da Serra, Figueira da Guincho, Biscaia, Janes, Cabreiro, Zambujeiro, Alcabideche,Murches e Carrascal  de Alvide, estamos a falar em milhares de habitantes...as árvores vão caindo, placas arrancadas, antenas dobradas...esperemos que não ocorra algum azar,  caso contrário o aviso amarelo jamais falhará.
Não preciso do IPMA para saber se está vento ou não, aqui a questão é que eles têm deveres...


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jul 2016 às 18:46)

Skizzo disse:


> Serra do Pilar regressou passado, anos? Finalmente.



Falei cedo demais. Nem uma semana durou...


----------



## CptRena (22 Jul 2016 às 23:47)

Skizzo disse:


> Serra do Pilar regressou passado, anos? Finalmente.





Skizzo disse:


> Falei cedo demais. Nem uma semana durou...



Ela já tinha estado funcional no ano passado. Entretanto reparei que desapareceu.
E ainda não a vi mais online. Não tenho tido tempo para ir verificando a página das estações.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jul 2016 às 23:52)

O MeteoGlobal de vez em quando ainda tem uso  Uma "explosão" de análises (algumas bem aprofundadas!) de eventos recentes no fundo da página. Pena as imagens estarem em baixo.

http://meteoglobal.ipma.pt/eventos


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2016 às 00:08)

A estação de Colares,Sintra está off há meses a fio...está difícil.


----------



## CptRena (24 Jul 2016 às 13:38)

A Serra do Pilar voltou a acordar de madrugada. Cheira-me que o problema é a ligação GSM fraca. A antena estava completamente podre o ano passado.


----------



## CptRena (2 Ago 2016 às 14:26)

Massarelos acordou na madrugada do primeiro de agosto.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Ago 2016 às 14:46)

*Portalegre (cidade) *está de volta.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2016 às 15:02)

Finalmente. Ainda há pouco tempo passei pela estação para ver se por ventura tinha sido desmontada ou assim, mas estava lá ainda, portanto fiquei ainda mais na dúvida do que se passava. Talvez precisasse de alguma manutenção.


----------



## CptRena (4 Ago 2016 às 17:20)

Difícil de perceber este regresso da de Massarelos ao mesmo tempo que a de Serra do Pilar se some.


----------



## 1337 (5 Ago 2016 às 01:47)

Difícil é perceber pra que ligo pra lá e basicamente nada fazem nem respondem a nada que uma pessoa pergunta do porquê a EMA de Ponte de Lima ter desaparecido do mapa. Mandou-me enviar um email para lá para ver se resolviam a situação, duas semanas e nem uma resposta. É este o serviço fantástico que são ao povo, viva o IPMA.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Ago 2016 às 19:13)

Estará a estação de Portalegre( cidade) a debitar bem os valores de temperatura? 
às 17h UTC marcava 40.2ºc, mais do que Elvas e Amareleja


----------



## joralentejano (6 Ago 2016 às 19:25)

Davidmpb disse:


> Estará a estação de Portalegre( cidade) a debitar bem os valores de temperatura?
> às 17h UTC marcava 40.2ºc, mais do que Elvas e Amareleja


Tem estado todo o dia a registar umas das temperaturas mais elevadas de todo o Alentejo e ja chegou a ser também uma das mais quentes do país, portanto algo não está certo.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2016 às 19:26)

Portalegre/Cidade é RUEMA. Não a considerem para extremos climatológicos. Está abrigadíssima na zona industrial ao pé da estrada. Nestes dias é para "ignorar".


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Ago 2016 às 19:30)

Pois era realmente estranho a ter essas temperaturas tinha de ser só na zona industrial e mesmo assim algo não está bem.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2016 às 19:33)

É normal, está tudo bem. A zona não só é quente como a estação está perto da estrada e a 1,5m do chão (chão de pedras). Se Leiria/Cidade estivesse online, veriam exactamente o mesmo comportamento. (uma das RUEMA's que aquece mais)

Edit: Localização da estação


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Ago 2016 às 21:44)

Braga com dois dias com a máxima a atingir o patamar de aviso vermelho. Justificava-se o aviso máximo perfeitamente.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Ago 2016 às 22:59)

Há distritos cujo interior aquece bem mais que as cidades do litoral.
Se em muitos locais não há uma estação representativa dessas zonas, pelo menos os modelos como o ALADIN poderiam servir para lançar avisos correspondentes às previsões modelísticas.
Não me parece lógico que zonas como Monção, Amarante, Anadia ou outras não encaixem num aviso laranja por estes dias. Seguramente que terão temperaturas similares ou superiores nalguns casos à cidade de Braga - o mais flagrante é o de Amarante, uma zona em que o vale do Tâmega potencia temperaturas muito altas nesta altura do ano.


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2016 às 08:47)

Bom dia,

eu vou voltar a colocar os critérios de emissão de avisos por parte do IPMA:













E já agora as previsões:













Nunca vi critérios mais ambíguos, não se percebe o distrito de Braga não ter aviso vermelho. 

Se o IPMA não quer lançar avisos vermelhos por "qualquer motivo" para não os " banalizar", então alterem os critérios e a escala dos mesmos que assim não faz sentido nenhum...e estas previsões são efectuadas e validadas por meteorologistas ( até 3 dias ) não é nenhuma previsão/saída automática dos modelos..

Coloquem ( estou a sugerir ) , aviso vermelho para Braga só com temperaturas iguais ou superiores a 43 ºc ... que assim os 42ºc de hoje e os 40ºc de amanhã, já se enquadram no aviso Laranja.. enfim..


----------



## Skizzo (7 Ago 2016 às 10:27)

Parece que entretanto aumentaram as previsões para o Porto.


----------



## james (7 Ago 2016 às 10:41)

Eu lembro - me de Julho de 2013,onde todo o Minho ultrapassou os 39/40 graus, inclusive na faixa costeira e não houve direito a aviso vermelho.  Eu penso que, por qualquer razão, o IPMA nunca coloca a possibilidade de emitir avisos vermelhos para temperaturas. 

Outra questão que se coloca é no vento.  Muitas vezes,  a intensidade do vento está no limiar de um aviso mais gravoso e o IPMA opta quase sempre por um aviso mais baixo. 
Já para não falar da nortada, em especial no Litoral Centro e no verão, por vezes muito forte, e nunca tem direito a avisos.


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2016 às 11:28)

Posso estar a interpretar mal mas pegando no exemplo de Braga, pelos critérios só depois de hoje (>=48 horas) passará a vermelho se a previsão para amanhã se mantiver.
Ou neste caso as 48h inclui o próprio dia de hoje? Julgo que não, estarão temperaturas acima dos 38º mais ou menos desde as 15h de ontem (no dia anterior ficou-se pelos 33,8ºC), ou seja, neste momento que escrevo nem 24 horas passaram (das 48h necessárias para vermelho),

Máximas Braga:
Dia 5: 33,8ºC (observado)
Dia 6: 39,0ºC (observado)
Dia 7: 42,0ºC (previsto)
Dia 8: 41,0ºC (previsto)

Mas posso estar a ver mal...


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2016 às 12:51)

Estes critérios são muito estranhos, para mim uma previsão de 42 ºc de máxima é suficiente para lançar aviso vermelho no dia anterior, nem que tenha apenas 24 horas de validade...  e ainda para mais quando para amanhã estão a prever 41 ºc para Braga...

Segundo o IPMA o calor só se torna perigoso se persistir por 48 horas ou mais?

Um único  dia com máxima de 42ºc já é perigoso na minha opinião, e um aviso serve acima de tudo para prevenir, mesmo que depois não se verifique na realidade.

Seria interessante que viesse aqui ao Fórum  alguém do IPMA explicar quais os critérios.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2016 às 13:23)

O IPMA não segue os critérios de emissão relativamente às temperaturas. Então, em Faro este Verão tem sido uma constante, em que as temperaturas estão acima dos 33ºC e o aviso amarelo está guardado. Enquanto, a ARS Algarve tem alerta de calor para a região, devido às temperaturas observadas.

Isso, é como os avisos de precipitação, que às vezes são lançados depois de ocorrerem. 

O mais grave é Braga, ter um desvio de 4ºC em relação aos 38ºC e não ter aviso vermelho, simplesmente nem seguem os critérios de emissão e só lançam avisos como lhes apetece.


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2016 às 13:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O mais grave é Braga, ter um desvio de 4ºC em relação aos 38ºC e não ter aviso vermelho, simplesmente nem seguem os critérios de emissão e só lançam avisos como lhes apetece.



Mas leste o que eu disse? Uma coisa é discutir critérios que são sempre uma coisa discutível sejam eles quais forem e pode debater-se isso num tópico apropriado, outra coisa é se eles estão efectivamente ou não a respeitar os critérios definidos. Neste exemplo de Braga estão, pelo menos até agora, pois não passaram ainda 48h segundo a minha interpretação, que pode estar errada claro.
Numa analogia, uma coisa é discutir se uma jogada foi fora de jogo ou não, outra bem diferente é discutir os pormenores da lei de fora de jogo. E nem sempre fica claro numa critica se é para uma coisa ou se é para a outra.


----------



## JTavares (7 Ago 2016 às 15:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> a estação está perto da estrada e a 1,5m do chão (chão de pedras).


Qual é o melhor chao? Relva?


----------



## CptRena (7 Ago 2016 às 15:50)

Os critérios são uma fantochada. nomeadamente quanto à duração mínima de 48h. Não dá para emitir avisos sérios e fidedignos, com essa premissa.



JTavares disse:


> Qual é o melhor chao? Relva?


Sim, é o que está nas condições recomendadas pelo manual da OMM.

"The ground cover beneath the screen should be grass or, in places where grass does not grow, the natural surface of the area."
Fonte: OMM


----------



## AnDré (7 Ago 2016 às 16:06)

Vince disse:


> Posso estar a interpretar mal mas pegando no exemplo de Braga, pelos critérios só depois de hoje (>=48 horas) passará a vermelho se a previsão para amanhã se mantiver.
> Ou neste caso as 48h inclui o próprio dia de hoje? Julgo que não, estarão temperaturas acima dos 38º mais ou menos desde as 15h de ontem (no dia anterior ficou-se pelos 33,8ºC), ou seja, neste momento que escrevo nem 24 horas passaram (das 48h necessárias para vermelho),
> 
> Máximas Braga:
> ...



Mas o aviso devia ser lançado antes de acontecer e não após ter acontecido.
No caso dos avisos de temperatura, o que eu interpreto com as 48h são 2 dias. Ou seja, e pegando em Braga, 2 dias ou mais com Tmáx > 38ºC, o aviso é vermelho.

Ontem, provavelmente, não contavam que Braga supera-se os 38ºC, daí o aviso laranja. Mas uma vez superado, e com mais dois dias em perspectiva de Tmáx > 38ºC, ao terem sido actualizados os avisos hoje às 13:02, não tiveram em conta os critérios.


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2016 às 16:26)

Contar contavam que a previsão deles ontem era de 40º se não me engano.
A dúvida está na forma como se interpretam as >=48 horas dos critérios, teoricamente nos avisos lançados hoje para o dia de amanhã é que seria já vermelho.
Mas como referi, posso ser eu a interpretar mal.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2016 às 23:21)

Vince disse:


> Contar contavam que a previsão deles ontem era de 40º se não me engano.
> A dúvida está na forma como se interpretam as >=48 horas dos critérios, teoricamente nos avisos lançados hoje para o dia de amanhã é que seria já vermelho.
> Mas como referi, posso ser eu a interpretar mal.



Mas, os avisos são para prevenir/alertar a população, penso que não sirvam para outra coisa. Se mesmo com estas temperaturas adversas, quando passam mais de 4ºC a 5ºC sob aviso vermelho na máxima está tudo dito. 

Vince, repara nos avisos do IPMA e da AEMET e verás que são muito coincidentes, uns com os outros, eu noto quando a AEMET coloca o litoral de Huelva em aviso amarelo, o IPMA coloca o Algarve também em aviso amarelo, raramente existe divergências nas duas regiões. 

Se formos a ver, Ourense tem aviso laranja, tal como Braga.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Ago 2016 às 19:03)

*42,2ºC*...Ia repetir mas nem vale a pena porque eles não vão ler isto. Primeira vez que esta zona chega aos quarenta em vinte anos (desde que a estação existe). E não foi só um dia, foram dois. Quarenta e dois graus, temperatura que já traz problemas a muitas pessoas em várias vilas alentejanas, que fará numa cidade em que >38ºC já é considerado extremo? Serviços de saúde entupidos. Já ouvi diversos relatos de pessoas que simplesmente cederam ao calor. Em Guimarães teve que ser uma entidade de saúde a emitir um alerta de alto risco à população e as medidas certas a tomarem.

Mas isto faz sentido? Onde é que passou na televisão a identidade responsável pela meteorologia a avisar a população para o que aí vinha? Não fazemos parte de Portugal? É que nem foi nenhuma situação que não estava prevista, estava chapado na página (blog ou lá o que é aquilo) do IPMA que iríamos chegar aos 42ºC no domingo e hoje 41ºC.

Não é que eu ache que a história iria ser diferente e que as pessoas iriam ligar ao aviso (a maioria não), mas era a obrigação que tinham. Era fazer chegar aos cidadãos o que estava para vir. Eles sabiam que isto ia acontecer mas simplesmente dá a sensação que não quiseram saber. Só me sinto revoltado por isso, por ser um amante desta ciência e ter este lixo a prestar serviço meteorológico em Portugal.

Nos anos iniciais, quando aprendi a usar um computador e a navegar na internet, em que não precisava de ir mais ao teletexto para ver as previsões, olhava para (na altura o IM) como algo fascinante. Hoje em dia sinto que tudo se perdeu, não consigo encará-los de forma séria. Dedicam-se mais à apanha da sardinha do que a meteorologia em si.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2016 às 19:38)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Não é que eu ache que a história iria ser diferente e que as pessoas iriam ligar ao aviso (a maioria não), mas era a *obrigação *que tinham.



Tu nesta palavra dizes tudo, tenho a mesma  opinião, e por cá também sofremos do mesmo mal, mas relacionado com o vento, o IPMA tem que ser uma entidade responsável. Falando do calor, convém não esquecer que não temos estações em todo lado, nem quer imaginar o calor que fez naqueles autênticos buracos onde estão enfiadas centenas e centenas de aldeias.
Isto em Portugal só quando as coisas correm mal é que se faz alguma coisa, é, e será sempre assim, infelizmente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 02:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tu nesta palavra dizes tudo, tenho a mesma  opinião, e por cá também sofremos do mesmo mal, mas relacionado com o vento, o IPMA tem que ser uma entidade responsável. Falando do calor, convém não esquecer que não temos estações em todo lado, nem quer imaginar o calor que fez naqueles autênticos buracos onde estão enfiadas centenas e centenas de aldeias.
> Isto em Portugal só quando as coisas correm mal é que se faz alguma coisa, é, e será sempre assim, infelizmente.



Pena é não interagirem tanto com a comunidade. Bastava um meteorologista frequentar ativamente o fórum para perceber melhor. Aliás, se eu fosse meteorologista de certeza que visitava o fórum, é a melhor fonte para relatos de eventos e fotos, e para perceber melhor o clima de Portugal.


----------



## manchester (9 Ago 2016 às 03:39)

Relativamente ao IPMA faz-me confusão terem, por exemplo, conta no Tweeter e pouco o utilizarem como forma de interacção com a sociedade. Vejo o exemplo do Meteogalicia ou do Metoffice que utilizam não só o Tweeter como o Facebook para irem dando informações sobre a evolução meteorológica.
40ºC aqui pelo litoral norte 2 dias seguidos justificava mais do que apenas um comunicado dando conta dos valores de temperatura e recordes de algumas estações.
O critério dos alertas, sinceramente não os entendi para este evento...mais valia terem 1 só cor para temperatura elevada e punham lá o valor a partir do qual seria activado em cada região.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 13:33)

O radar de Arouca está off há quanto tempo? Será por causa dos incêndios?


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2016 às 13:54)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O radar de Arouca está off há quanto tempo? Será por causa dos incêndios?


Ontem ainda esteve online. O incêndio de Arouca limpou a serra da Freita, vamos lá ver se está tudo bem com o radar...


----------



## lmviana (9 Ago 2016 às 14:17)

O radar não está ligado por links radio, usa a rede fixa (adsl talvez) provavelmente devem ter ardido os cabos que o ligam...


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2016 às 15:13)

Talvez cabos de comunicações ou de electricidade queimados


----------



## criz0r (9 Ago 2016 às 15:36)

Conheço os responsáveis pela gestão do Parque de Campismo do Merujal e esta foi a informação colocada no respectivo site, 

http://naturveredas.com/ 

Presumo que algo do género tenha acontecido ao Radar tendo em conta que ambos ficam a meros 7km de distância um do outro.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Ago 2016 às 02:12)

*PROJETO ÍCARO*

Apresentação

ÍCARO é um instrumento de observação no âmbito do qual se estuda o efeito de fatores climáticos na saúde humana. Trata-se de um projeto nacional que engloba atividades de investigação, vigilância e monitorização, fundamentalmente, do efeito de ondas de calor na mortalidade e morbilidade humanas.

No que se refere à vigilância e monitorização de ondas de calor com potenciais efeitos na saúde humana, sazonalmente, implementa-se o Sistema de Vigilância Ícaro. Este sistema começou a ser desenvolvido em 1999, em parceria com o Instituto de Meteorologia e conta com a participação da Direção Geral da Saúde e da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil. Desde 2004 faz parte integrante do Plano de Contingência de Ondas de Calor.

Metodologia

 O "Sistema de Vigilância ÍCARO" é ativado, todos os anos, entre maio e setembro emitindo relatórios diários do Índice Alerta Ícaro. É constituído por três componentes:

A previsão dos valores da temperatura máxima a três dias realizada pelo CAPT do IPMA e comunicada ao DEP, todas as manhãs;
A previsão do excesso de óbitos eventualmente associados às temperaturas previstas, se elevadas, realizada pelo DEP, através de modelos estatísticos desenvolvidos para esse fim;
O cálculo dos índice Alerta ÍCARO, que resumem a situação para os três dias seguintes, calculado com base na previsão dos óbitos.
Este conjunto de operações é realizado diariamente.

Os valores dos índices Alerta ÍCARO são disponibilizados todos os dias úteis, através da edição do boletim ÍCARO, que é divulgado por via electrónica (e-mail) diretamente a um grupo restrito de decisores, profissionais e serviços públicos, ou com relação contratual com o Ministério da Saúde, que têm responsabilidade na decisão e prestação de cuidados, de nível populacional ou individual, à população presente em Portugal. Sempre que as previsões da temperatura e o valor do Índice Alerta Ícaro o aconselharem, é transmitida uma recomendação de alerta de onda de calor a estas entidades.

As situações de alerta, as medidas de contingência e a respetiva informação à população são disponibilizadas à população pela DGS e as ARS de acordo com o estabelecido no Plano de Contingência para Temperaturas Extremas Adversas – Módulo Calor.

http://www.insa.pt/sites/INSA/Portu...ogia/Unidades/UnInstrObser/Paginas/ICARO.aspx


----------



## Gerofil (13 Ago 2016 às 02:15)

*PROJETO FRIESA*

Instituto Ricardo Jorge e IPMA vão desenvolver teste piloto de previsão de risco e impacte potencial de frio extremo na saúde  

O Instituto Nacional de Saúde Doutor Ricardo Jorge (Instituto Ricardo Jorge) e o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), em conjunto com outras entidades, pretendem desenvolver um teste piloto, nos distritos de Lisboa e Porto, que permita prever, diariamente, o risco e impacte potencial de temperaturas extremas baixas na mortalidade da população, durante o inverno de 2015/16. Este teste piloto surge na sequência do projeto FRIESA (FRIo Extremo na SAúde), realizado em parceria pelo IPMA e o Instituto Ricardo Jorge, através do seu Departamento de Epidemiologia, e financiado pela Fundação para a Ciência e Tecnologia.

O projeto FRIESA teve como objetivo principal desenvolver modelos estatísticos para a previsão da mortalidade associada a temperaturas extremas baixas durante o outono e inverno, nos distritos de Lisboa e do Porto. Pretendia-se ainda que os modelos desenvolvidos servissem de base para a implementação de um sistema de vigilância, equivalente ao ÍCARO, e monitorização das temperaturas observadas e previstas, predizendo, diariamente, o risco e impacte potencial de temperaturas extremas baixas na mortalidade da população.

Este sistema, uma vez implementado, facultará aos decisores na área da saúde, em especial em Saúde Pública, informação atempada que apoie a preparação e adequação dos níveis e tipos de intervenção em situações de perigosidade associadas ao frio extremo com efeitos na saúde.

http://www.insa.pt/sites/INSA/Portugues/ComInf/Noticias/Paginas/IRJeIPMAtpilotofriesa.aspx


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2016 às 17:07)

Não sei há quanto tempo, mas agora o IPMA tem mapas do FWI para a Madeira. Produto em desenvolvimento.







http://www.ipma.pt/pt/ambiente/risco.incendio/index.jsp?page=fwi-mad-d0.xml


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2016 às 17:45)

*ESTAÇÃO METEOROLÓGICA MAIS A SUL EM TERRITÓRIO NACIONAL - SELVAGEM GRANDE
2016-08-26 (IPMA)
*


> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA I.P), na prossecução das suas responsabilidades em meteorologia e clima, ao nível do território nacional e em estreita colaboração com a Secretaria Regional do Ambiente e Recursos Naturais (SRA), instalou no passado dia 22 de agosto de 2016 uma estação meteorológica automática nas Ilhas Selvagens (Selvagem Grande), equipada com sensores para observação da pressão atmosférica, temperatura e humidade relativa do ar, intensidade e rumo do vento, precipitação, detetor de precipitação, radiação solar global, temperatura do ar a 5 cm e temperatura do solo a -5 cm e -10 cm.
> 
> Os dados registados de 10 em 10 min são transmitidos, através da rede telefónica, a todas as horas para o Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal e para a sede do IPMA, para difusão Regional, Nacional e Internacional.
> 
> ...


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...edia/noticias/textos/aws-ilhas-selvagens.html


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Ago 2016 às 17:49)

A estação de Lamas de Mouro regressou esta semana.
Estou à espera da estação de Colares, está difícil...


----------



## Skizzo (31 Ago 2016 às 17:02)

Adorei terem colocado uma estação nas Selvagens


----------



## AnDré (13 Set 2016 às 11:28)

A frente desta madruga e manhã deu para reparar que há muitas EMA's a precisar de manutenção nos pluviometros.

Dados suspeitos:
- Vila Nova de Cerveira (aeródromo)
- Viana do Castelo
- Viana do Castelo, Chafe
- Porto, Massarelos
- Pinhão
- Macedo de Cavaleiros, Bagueixe
- Miranda do Douro
- Viseu (aeródromo)
- Sabugal, Martim Rei
- Coimbra, Bencanta
- Alcobaça
- Proença-a-Nova, P.Moitas
- Elvas
- Reguengos, S. P. Corval
- Amareleja
- Zambujeira
- Portimão (aeródromo)


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Set 2016 às 14:04)

AnDré disse:


> A frente desta madruga e manhã deu para reparar que há muitas EMA's a precisar de manutenção nos pluviometros.
> 
> Dados suspeitos:
> - Vila Nova de Cerveira (aeródromo)
> ...


Enviaste uma mensagem ao IPMA?


----------



## DaniFR (13 Set 2016 às 14:09)

Já devem ter desentupido o pluviómetro de Proença-a-Nova. Acumulou 19,3 entre as 11 e as 12h.


----------



## AnDré (14 Set 2016 às 11:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Enviaste uma mensagem ao IPMA?


Enviei pois, como é meu hábito.

Entretanto, das estações que referi, já houve manutenção em algumas, como é o caso de:
- Viana do Castelo
- Porto, Massarelos
- Pinhão
- Alcobaça
- Proença-a-Nova, P.Moitas
- Elvas
- Reguengos, S. P. Corval
- Amareleja
- Zambujeira

Ainda sem registos de precipitação, permanecem:
- Viana do Castelo, Chafe
- Macedo de Cavaleiros, Bagueixe
- Miranda do Douro
- Viseu (aeródromo)
- Sabugal, Martim Rei
- Coimbra, Bencanta
- Portimão (aeródromo)

- Vila Nova de Cerveira (aeródromo) - o acumulado diário do dia de ontem foi omitido.


----------



## actioman (14 Set 2016 às 21:39)

Realmente choveu bem durante uma meia hora (07h30 - 08h00 aproximadamente). Mas ainda assim e sabendo que a nossa percepção empírica nos leva muitas vezes a enganar, continuo desconfiado com tanta precipitação que pelas 15h acabou por ser registada aquando do desentupimento do pluviómetro! Eu calculei uns 10mm a 15mm, mas aparecem uns bárbaros 27,2mm. É que nem houve noticias de alagamentos em lugar nenhum e quase 30mm em cerca de meia hora é muita água, havendo locais na cidade típicos de inundarem com chuvadas de 20mm para cima... Mas pronto, pode que tenha chovido mais no local da EMA que na cidade, ou a minha percepção esteja errada.


----------



## MSantos (15 Set 2016 às 23:20)

actioman disse:


> Realmente choveu bem durante uma meia hora (07h30 - 08h00 aproximadamente). Mas ainda assim e sabendo que a nossa percepção empírica nos leva muitas vezes a enganar, continuo desconfiado com tanta precipitação que pelas 15h acabou por ser registada aquando do desentupimento do pluviómetro! Eu calculei uns 10mm a 15mm, mas aparecem uns bárbaros 27,2mm. É que nem houve noticias de alagamentos em lugar nenhum e quase 30mm em cerca de meia hora é muita água, havendo locais na cidade típicos de inundarem com chuvadas de 20mm para cima... Mas pronto, pode que tenha chovido mais no local da EMA que na cidade, ou a minha percepção esteja errada.



Eu pensei o mesmo em relação aos *29.8mm* aqui da estação do Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, sendo que 27mm foram concentrados numa hora, esteve mesmo a chover bem, mas de qualquer das formas empiricamente pareceu-me menos, mas talvez tenha mesmo acontecido.


----------



## 1337 (29 Set 2016 às 14:56)

Boas, se querem saber a probabilidade de precipitação a partir de hoje, guardem este link:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/index.jsp

Sei que estão a fazer uns updates, e até ao final do ano esses updates estarão prontos, segundo o IPMA. Portanto antes de update quem quer saber a probabilidade de precipitação terá de se guiar por esse link que mandei


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Set 2016 às 20:08)

1337 disse:


> Boas, se querem saber a probabilidade de precipitação a partir de hoje, guardem este link:
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/index.jsp
> 
> Sei que estão a fazer uns updates, e até ao final do ano esses updates estarão prontos, segundo o IPMA. Portanto antes de update quem quer saber a probabilidade de precipitação terá de se guiar por esse link que mandei


Obrigado, gosto bastante mais desta layout, é mais simples e direta


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Set 2016 às 08:02)

A estação de Mirandela voltou ao activo, excelente noticia.
Podiam regressar tantas outras que se encontram _off_.


----------



## actioman (30 Set 2016 às 16:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Obrigado, gosto bastante mais desta layout, é mais simples e direta



Porreiro!
Mas infelizmente apenas disponibilizam esse cálculo da percentagem para as capitais de distrito, como habitualmente.
O IPMA parece ir melhorando, mas ainda com um longo caminho por percorrer, certamente o melhor que podem fazer com os limitados recursos que têm.
Mas também não é menos verdade que em Portugal a palavra "capital" tem um grande peso. É sempre melhor estar na capital (seja do distrito ou do país) que noutro local qualquer...


----------



## 1337 (30 Set 2016 às 17:58)

actioman disse:


> Porreiro!
> Mas infelizmente apenas disponibilizam esse cálculo da percentagem para as capitais de distrito, como habitualmente.
> O IPMA parece ir melhorando, mas ainda com um longo caminho por percorrer, certamente o melhor que podem fazer com os limitados recursos que têm.
> Mas também não é menos verdade que em Portugal a palavra "capital" tem um grande peso. É sempre melhor estar na capital (seja do distrito ou do país) que noutro local qualquer...


Também não vejo qual o objectivo de fazer previsões pra tudo que é sítio, por exemplo eu moro a 20 km de Viana do Castelo e a 30 km de Braga, naturalmente guio-me pelas duas, não há necessidade de fazer uma previsão específica para Ponte de Lima


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Set 2016 às 22:29)

Que bela novidade.
São 22:29, aqui os estão dados das 22:00.


----------



## Thomar (16 Out 2016 às 21:47)

Não dá para perceber...  
O Site oficial da entidade responsável pela meteorologia em portugal não ter imagens de satélite há mais de 24 horas?!
E já agora, imagens de radar (dinâmico ou não) com muito atraso ou _off-line_?!


----------



## JTavares (16 Out 2016 às 21:51)

Eu uso este http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/MPE/WESTERNEUROPE/


----------



## Thomar (16 Out 2016 às 22:01)

JTavares disse:


> Eu uso este http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/MPE/WESTERNEUROPE/


Obrigado!  
Mas mesmo assim continuo sem perceber porque é que o IPMA não actualiza as imagens de satélite há mais de 24 horas... 
se ainda fosse um problema com o satélite...


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2016 às 22:19)

Thomar disse:


> Mas mesmo assim continuo sem perceber porque é que o IPMA não actualiza as imagens de satélite há mais de 24 horas...
> se ainda fosse um problema com o satélite...



Ser do cont'nent tem muita vantagem. Não falta imagens...

http://pt.sat24.com/pt-pt/sp (acelera velocidade da animação)

http://www.nwcsaf.org/

Eumetsat, MeteoGalicia, Aemet...

Realisticamente as imagens do IPMA são só úteis devido ao infravermelho colorido. O seu longo atraso torna-as praticamente inúteis. 

As imagens dinâmicas até ao final do ano deverão sofrer alterações (mais definição e, espero eu, menos tempo de espera por exemplo). Mesmo no portal da Eumetsat há quebras periódicas. Isso deverá ficar resolvido brevemente com as atualizações do ano novo (no EumetView e consequentemente no portal do IPMA).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Out 2016 às 22:43)

Imagens de radar indisponíveis quase há 3h e imagens de satélite indisponíveis há mais de 24 horas durante uma situação meteorológica adversa em diversos pontos do país (hoje RAM, amanhã zona Norte do Continente)... 

Já não sei onde é que isto vai parar. Será que Portugal se tornou um país africano?


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2016 às 08:21)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Imagens de radar indisponíveis quase há 3h e imagens de satélite indisponíveis há mais de 24 horas durante uma situação meteorológica adversa em diversos pontos do país (hoje RAM, amanhã zona Norte do Continente)...
> 
> Já não sei onde é que isto vai parar. Será que Portugal se tornou um país africano?


12 horas depois e o radar continua inativo. É bom que nos surpreendam com uma atualização bombástica...


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2016 às 08:47)

O radar podia falhar ( ou efectuarem tarefas de manuntenção/actualização) durante o Verão quando o tempo está mais "parado" e sem chuva. Parece de "propósito" falhar quase sempre quando é  mais preciso. Vamos ver quanto tempo  mais dura este "apagão" do radar...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Out 2016 às 10:11)

O radar já voltou e as imagens de satélite também (as do Espaço  Satélite MSG).


----------



## CptRena (22 Out 2016 às 05:10)

E nestas alturas, como já é norma, estamos sem radar. Reflectividade sem update desde as 22


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2016 às 05:22)

CptRena disse:


> E nestas alturas, como já é norma, estamos sem radar. Reflectividade sem update desde as 22


 Usa o mapa dinâmico...é um tópico no radar do lado direito...


----------



## CptRena (22 Out 2016 às 05:31)

MarioCabral disse:


> Usa o mapa dinâmico...é um tópico no radar do lado direito...



Sim, quando vi o teu post no seguimento, estranhei como tinhas uma imagem de radar de ha pouco tempo. Ao que parece o dinâmico volta e meia actualiza com uma imagem.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2016 às 05:34)

CptRena disse:


> Sim, quando vi o teu post no seguimento, estranhei como tinhas uma imagem de radar de ha pouco tempo. Ao que parece o dinâmico volta e meia actualiza com uma imagem.



É estranho termos um e o outro não, mas acho que o futuro passa por manter apenas o dinâmico, dados mais fidedignos e apresentação bem mais agradável.


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2016 às 09:52)

O radar está sem actualizar, quando é mais necessário eis que fica off-line...a continuar assim nem vai dar para seguir a frente de mais logo e amanhã.. 

Não sei se o problema é no radar  ou se é mesmo falha/defeito na transmissão dos dados que chegam à página do IPMA..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2016 às 11:22)

Quando é dias de chuva...metade do site IPMA fica parado ...já estamos habituados .


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Out 2016 às 11:50)

De facto não percebo o que se passa com o radar, pelo menos o radar mapa dinâmico estás a dar mas não é a mesma coisa do que o principal ainda por cima calha sempre que vai chover no verão esteve sempre a funcionar, não percebo mas enfim resta - nos esperar.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Out 2016 às 15:41)

Observação da superfície sem dados.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Out 2016 às 18:47)

DaniFR disse:


> Observação da superfície sem dados.


Já voltou a dar!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2016 às 18:54)

Parece que voltou tudo .


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Out 2016 às 08:43)

É impressão minha ou as chuvadas de ontem deixaram bastantes estações automáticas desactivadas??? Tantos institutos e tantas fundações que só servem para "encaixar tachos" e o IPMA sem verbas para algo fundamental para a monitorização e recolha de dados para a decisão em situações similares, de forma a precaver a Protecção Civil e a população de informações precisas para a salvaguarda da vida humana...


----------



## bandevelugo (28 Out 2016 às 11:44)

SpiderVV disse:


> *ESTAÇÃO METEOROLÓGICA MAIS A SUL EM TERRITÓRIO NACIONAL - SELVAGEM GRANDE
> 2016-08-26 (IPMA)
> *
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...edia/noticias/textos/aws-ilhas-selvagens.html



Boas,

Alguém que me possa responder a esta dúvida:

A instalação da Estação Meteorológica na Selvagem Grande é uma excelente notícia, e os responsáveis atuais do IPMA estão de parabéns. Finalmente é suprida uma lacuna que não se compreendia - gastaram-se (e bem) milhões e milhões de euros nos estudos para a ampliação da ZEE e não havia nada que nos informasse do clima de um dos vértices fundamentais do nosso território, aliás incorporado já em 1438...

Contudo, pelos vídeos que andam na net (eg. http://rr.sapo.pt/video/112407/), constatei que a estação foi montada no telhado de um edifício de apoio da reserva natural, numa escarpa voltada a oeste e quase ao nível do mar. 

Mesmo tendo em consideração as modestas dimensões da ilha (com fracas "interioridade" e variação altitudinal que possam determinar situações microclimáticas bem diferenciadas), não sei até que ponto esta estação meteorológica é representativa das reais condições meteorológicas e climáticas da ilha: no futuro traduzirá certamente bem o clima da pequena localidade "portuária" onde se situa, mas não da Selvagem Grande, cuja altitude média regula pelos 100m e que tem pontos no interior a mais de 600m da linha de costa.

Imagino que a decisão relativa ao local de instalação tenha sido bem ponderada, em especial quanto às dificuldades logísticas de manutenção e operacionalidade desta estação nas condições agrestes em causa, mas com sinceridade não me parece que seja este o local mais adequado para no futuro definir o "clima da Selvagem Grande" e do seu biótopo mais característico. [Um projeto interessante era colocar outra estação de "controlo" no centro da ilha, ainda que mais rudimentar e só desse temperatura e precipitação, mesmo que temporária, mas compreendo que já seria abusar dos fundos públicos...]

Esta é só uma opinião, quiçá mal fundamentada. Alguém tem mais dados sobre o assunto?


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2016 às 21:48)

bandevelugo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Alguém que me possa responder a esta dúvida:
> 
> ...



Na altura, quando vi essa reportagem, fiz exactamente as mesmas questões.
Tudo o que disseste é agravado pelo facto da estação estar totalmente protegida pelo vento de quase todos os quadrantes, ou seja, parece bastante agasalhada.

No entanto, e depois de ver imagens da ilha, (google earth), percebi que a única forma de chegar ao planalto da ilha, é um trilho bastante sinuoso e muito rudimentar.
Provavelmente a única forma de fazer chegar lá os instrumentos/materiais, é pelo ar e não por via marítima. 

Mas depois há outra questão que me parece ter sido decisiva na instalação. A comunicação/transmissão dos dados.
Há rede na ilha? É que provavelmente as comunicações são feitas por satélite. Assim sendo, a única instalação viável seria junto aos dois edifícios da ilha. 

De qualquer forma, em termos de precipitação, não me parece que possa haver diferenças.
Já no que toca a temperatura e vento...


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2016 às 21:57)

Já agora, e no que diz respeito a EMAs no Continente, tenho visto a coisa a ficar bem composta. A EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro já voltou.
Observações de hoje, às 15h UTC:






Lá há uma ou outra que falha nos dados horários (provavelmente perda de sinal), mas têm voltado pouco tempo depois.
Assim de repente só dou falta de Sintra (Colares), São Pedro de Moel e Ansião.

O grande problema, e pelo menos aquilo que me tem saltado à vista, é a manutenção dos pluviometros. Agora no Outono a coisa complica ainda mais. 

O arquipélago da Madeira está bem composto, e não tenho visto grandes ausências.
Já os Açores...


----------



## DaniFR (28 Out 2016 às 22:48)

AnDré disse:


> Já agora, e no que diz respeito a EMAs no Continente, tenho visto a coisa a ficar bem composta. A EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro já voltou.
> Observações de hoje, às 15h UTC:
> 
> 
> ...


A de Ansião está activa, mas falta a de Anadia.


----------



## bandevelugo (29 Out 2016 às 15:43)

AnDré disse:


> Na altura, quando vi essa reportagem, fiz exactamente as mesmas questões.
> Tudo o que disseste é agravado pelo facto da estação estar totalmente protegida pelo vento de quase todos os quadrantes, ou seja, parece bastante agasalhada.
> 
> No entanto, e depois de ver imagens da ilha, (google earth), percebi que a única forma de chegar ao planalto da ilha, é um trilho bastante sinuoso e muito rudimentar.
> ...



Obrigado pela resposta. Concordo, penso que de facto essas terão sido as condicionantes que determinaram a localização da estação, sobretudo a questão das comunicações. Mas nesta segunda década do século XXI e atendendo à importância estratégica das Selvagens, soluções tecnológicas há de certeza.

Caramba, o Homem foi à Lua há quase 50 anos... Portugal não consegue colocar uma estação no sítio certo da ilha que lhe garante mais uns milhares de km2 de ZEE?? Veja-se o exemplo do Brasil, a salvaguardar a soberania e o carácter de "Ilhas" de uns calhaus no meio do oceano - https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arquipélago_de_São_Pedro_e_São_Paulo.

Haja vontade e engenho - e que o problema não seja o de poupar uns tostões ou incomodar a simpática osga-das-selvagens...


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Nov 2016 às 19:30)

IPMA a atualizar os dados de observação assim que disponíveis em vez de apenas nos últimos 10 minutos, para as estações com dados disponíveis!


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Nov 2016 às 16:45)

Snifa disse:


> Um comunicado conciso, completo, detalhado e bem elaborado,o IPMA devia tomar como exemplo.



@Snifa concordo plenamente com o que dizes, principalmente para alguém que, desde a infância, se recorda das informações da Meteorologia em Espanha na TVE. Não tinham nada a ver com aquela que ocorria na RTP, a qual só não era pior, graças a algumas pessoas que se preocupavam realmente em informar os Portugueses relativamente ao tempo (por exemplo o saudoso Anthínio de Azevedo).
Sou um crítico natural do estado de coisas que ocorrem na nossa Função Pública (Estado), pois menospreza-se o fundamental e valoriza-se o acessório; poupa-se onde não se pode poupar, esbanja-se em tudo onde há interesses ou bolsos largos. O IPMA vive no desprezo do classe política, pois os benefícios não são mensuráveis para os interesses instalados e só quando há desgraças e calamidades é que metem as "mãos ao céu", desculpando-se com os rigores orçamentais.
Acredito que haja muitos técnicos do IPMA que se preocupam, mas vêem-se limitados em recursos e em meios humanos, originando o estado das coisas. Alguma vez se justifica a inexistência de um espaço diário de Meteorologia na RTP e depois andamos a fazer leis para os administradores da CGD "à medida"... 
Triste sina a do Português, que paga impostos e parece sempre que deve a todos...


----------



## james (3 Nov 2016 às 16:54)

Não sei onde  é que o IPMA está a ver temperaturas acima da média ( descrito na sua previsão mensal) nos próximos tempos. 

Eu não vejo a médio prazo nos modelos, mas, lá está, o IPMA deve ver coisas que mais ninguém consegue ver...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Nov 2016 às 19:05)

A noite já caiu e daqui a umas horas entra em vigor o aviso amarelo lançado pelo IPMA para a região Sul, e o radar de Loulé continua sem transmitir imagens (desde as 08:50)... Just another day of IPMA


----------



## AnDré (3 Nov 2016 às 20:19)

james disse:


> Não sei onde  é que o IPMA está a ver temperaturas acima da média ( descrito na sua previsão mensal) nos próximos tempos.
> 
> Eu não vejo a médio prazo nos modelos, mas, lá está, o IPMA deve ver coisas que mais ninguém consegue ver...


Também não estou a ver onde é que isso está escrito.

No boletim diz:

"Na temperatura média semanal preveem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 31/10 a 06/11. Preveem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 07/11 a 13/11, e apenas para a região centro, na semana de 14/11 a 20/11. Na semana de 21/11 a 27/11, não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo."

Portanto, na primeira semana bate certo, na segunda semana também parece bater certo. 

O boletim até está bastante eloquente.


----------



## james (3 Nov 2016 às 20:35)

AnDré disse:


> Também não estou a ver onde é que isso está escrito.
> 
> No boletim diz:
> 
> ...




Mas onde consegues ver isso? 

Ainda agora carreguei no " IPMA" - longo prazo e aparece temperatura acima da média em todo o período da previsão mensal.


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2016 às 20:40)

james disse:


> Mas onde consegues ver isso?
> 
> Ainda agora carreguei no " IPMA" - longo prazo e aparece temperatura acima da média em todo o período da previsão mensal.



A mim aparece-me isto:






*E no documento em pdf tem lá o resumo:*

Na precipitação total semanal preveem-se valores abaixo do normal, para a região litoral norte, na semana de 31/10 a 06/11. Nas semanas de 07/11 a 13/11, de 14/11 a 20/11 e de 21/11 a 27/11 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo. Na temperatura média semanal preveem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 31/10 a 06/11. Preveem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 07/11 a 13/11, e apenas para a região centro, na semana de 14/11 a 20/11. Na semana de 21/11 a 27/11, não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

A confusão está no título ( antes de abrir o pdf ) , que dá a sensação que será todo o mês com temperatura acima e precipitação abaxo da média..

Estes comunicados são mais uma  " confusão made in IPMA"

Se no titulo fala em precipitação abaixo do normal , *mas no resumo PDF fala  "Na precipitação total semanal preveem-se valores abaixo do normal, para a região litoral norte, na semana de 31/10 a 06/11. Nas semanas de 07/11 a 13/11, de 14/11 a 20/11 e de 21/11 a 27/11 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo*" então se não há sinal significativo , como concluem que a precipitação  vai ser abaixo do normal  no periodo de 31 de Outubro a 27 de Novembro ? 

Precipitação abaixo do normal será apenas na semana de 31/10 a 06/11 , depois disso não se sabe, é assim que eu vejo o comunicado, mas o título é enganoso.. 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.longo.prazo/mensal/index.jsp


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Nov 2016 às 09:14)

E temperaturas mínimas diferentes no mesmo dia?


----------



## AnDré (7 Nov 2016 às 14:53)

SpiderVV disse:


> E temperaturas mínimas diferentes no mesmo dia?



Isso até poderia fazer sentido.
Estamos habituados a máximas e mínimas diárias. Mas quando o IPMA divide a previsão das 0h às 12 e das 12h às 24, então se calhar também faz sentido distinguir as mínimas e as máximas nesses períodos.
Ou seja, entre as 0 e as 12 a temperatura vai variar entre x e y, e entre as 12 e as 24 entre w e z.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Nov 2016 às 15:02)

Interessante, acabei de saber que vivo em Porto Alegre, conforme o site Portal do Clima. Só ainda não consegui ver as bailarinas do Samba... Deve ser por causa do frio


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Nov 2016 às 18:06)

AnDré disse:


> Isso até poderia fazer sentido.
> Estamos habituados a máximas e mínimas diárias. Mas quando o IPMA divide a previsão das 0h às 12 e das 12h às 24, então se calhar também faz sentido distinguir as mínimas e as máximas nesses períodos.
> Ou seja, entre as 0 e as 12 a temperatura vai variar entre x e y, e entre as 12 e as 24 entre w e z.


Poderia, mas nesse caso, das 12h às 24h a temperatura mínima teria que ser tendencialmente mais alta, a menos que houvesse alguma entrada fria que fizesse com que a mínima fosse "fora de horas". Como o IPMA não costuma fazer isso, deve ter sido apenas um pequeno erro.


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2016 às 18:14)

SpiderVV disse:


> E temperaturas mínimas diferentes no mesmo dia?



Pegando no exemplo do Porto, para amanhã no período das 12/24 h a mínima vai ser de 4 ºc...não faz sentido, amanhã a temperatura até irá subir, como dão uma mínima entre o meio dia e a meia noite de 4ºc , e com nebulosidade?

Um mínima de 5ºc para amanhã de madrugada, entre as 00 e as 12 h tudo bem, agora como vai descer a mínima aos 4º do meio dia até à  meia noite?? Não há condições para isso pois vai entrar nebulosidade e até alguma chuva

A conclusão que se tira é que amanhã vai estar uma mínima mais baixa que a madrugada, algures entre o meio dia e a meia noite.. 

Era fácil simplificar isto, colocavam a mínima prevista para o  dia, num período de um dia, ou seja de 24 horas, independentemente de ocorrer de madrugada ou ao meio da tarde..


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Nov 2016 às 19:34)

Grande chuvada


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Nov 2016 às 23:04)

MarioCabral disse:


> Grande chuvada



Por Lisboa parece que fez algum frio...


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2016 às 15:38)

Sugestões...

- O IPMA poderia introduzir no portal das estações um cabeçalho móvel (ao estilo neo-zelandês). Não deveria ser necessário mover a página para se mudar as variáveis e/ou a hora no portal das estações.

- Esta é mais árdua e especializada, deixando esta aqui como mera curiosidade: Uma previsão meteorológica a 10 dias ao estilo finlandês:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Nov 2016 às 22:52)

_VISITAS AO RADAR DE AROUCA DO IPMA





2016-11-09 (IPMA)

No âmbito das visitas de carácter científico ao radar de Arouca, estão disponíveis para os visitantes imagens de radar, atualizadas em tempo real, no Piso 10 da torre.

Trata-se de um novo nó da rede de radares que permitirá à comunidade científica e ao público em geral o acesso à informação em tempo real do radar meteorológico de Arouca/Pico do Gralheiro no local.

Os produtos que podem ser visualizados são o *MAX_Z *(observação de máximos de refletividade), gerado na sede do IPMA, em Lisboa, pelo sistema de processamento central da rede de radares, com periodicidade de 10min, e o *PPI_R*(observação da intensidade da precipitação a baixa altitude, obtida a uma elevação de 0.1°), gerado na torre do radar, pelo sistema de processamento local, com periodicidade de 5min.

Para informações sobre visitas ao local, os interessados deverão contactar o Arouca Geopark através da Casa das Pedras Parideiras (pedrasparideiras@aroucageopark.pt ou 256484093).
_
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...dia/noticias/textos/visitas-radar-arouca.html


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Nov 2016 às 14:02)

Que se passará hoje com a previsão de 10 dias do IPMA...  Normalmente às 10 horas é actualizada e hoje permanece a previsão de ontem à noite...


----------



## Cesar (22 Nov 2016 às 14:45)

O Ipma podia atualizar mais cedo a descritiva, para bater certo com o teletexto da RTP.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Nov 2016 às 09:41)

António josé Sales disse:


> IPMA acaba de colocar os distritos Viana do castelo, Braga, vila real, porto, Aveiro e Coimbra em aviso amarelo para o evento de quinta e sexta não percebo porque é que não colocaram quase todo o pais ou todo pais em alerta amarelo se segundo os modelos a chuva será forte em praticamente
> todo o pais.


Lançam-se avisos quando se justificam o que muitas vezes não acontece, os modelos pioraram muita na precipitação e para já não vejo qualquer motivo para serem lançados mais avisos do que além desses distritos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Nov 2016 às 20:31)

A própria previsão descritiva do IPMA aponta para _Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes fortes no litoral das regiões Norte e Centro até final da manhã e na região Sul a partir da tarde. _No entanto, como já referido acima, apenas em 7 distritos foi emitido o aviso amarelo devido à precipitação.

Ainda na previsão descritiva: _Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) do quadrante leste, soprando temporariamente forte (até 45 km/h) *com rajadas até 80 km/h litoral oeste até ao início da manhã*, e sendo forte (40 a 50 km/h) com rajadas até 90 km/h nas terras altas. _Então mas os critérios de lançamento dos avisos meteorológicos do IPMA não dizem que a partir de 70km/h estamos em situação de aviso amarelo? Confesso que estou confuso... 

Será que estão a arranjar os detectores de descargas eléctricas e não têm tempo para os avisos meteorológicos?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Nov 2016 às 20:38)

Estações a desaparecer do site do IPMA!
Não tenho dúvidas... só pode ser propositadamente.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Nov 2016 às 00:24)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Estações a desaparecer do site do IPMA!
> Não tenho dúvidas... só pode ser propositadamente.


Deixa-me adivinhar, foste ver as observações à hora do teu post, e não reparaste que eram observações já das 20h, que só incluem todas as estações ao final da hora - porque agora o IPMA disponibiliza os dados mais cedo.
Fazendo scroll na linha de tempo não vejo diferença nenhuma fora duas ou três estações, que é normal desaparecerem de vez em quando. Se estás a insinuar que estão a filtrar dados, estou a ver todas as estações com temperaturas negativas/baixas lá no mapa.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Nov 2016 às 08:57)

Não tinha conhecimento dessa situação. Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Nov 2016 às 21:04)

Quanto aos avisos, acho que o IPMA devia acompanhar o fórum para perceber o estado do tempo em vários pontos do país. Á algumas horas que vejo publicações no tópico do litoral centro que chove bastante, mais concretamente no distrito de Leiria, o único aviso que foi lançado foi de vento, ás vezes não se prevê nada de especial e lançam logo avisos á farta...Lisboa e Santarém serão os próximos e não há nada, enfim


----------



## weatherbox (24 Nov 2016 às 22:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Quanto aos avisos, acho que o IPMA devia acompanhar o fórum para perceber o estado do tempo em vários pontos do país. Á algumas horas que vejo publicações no tópico do litoral centro que chove bastante, mais concretamente no distrito de Leiria, o único aviso que foi lançado foi de vento, ás vezes não se prevê nada de especial e lançam logo avisos á farta...Lisboa e Santarém serão os próximos e não há nada, enfim



O que é chover bastante ? Para umas pessoas um aguaceiro intenso de uns minutos dá logo direito a ejaculação precoce e para outros chuva intensa não é bem isso. Quem leia alguns threads fica confuso, falam até de dilúvio nesse tópico do litoral centro. Dilúvio ? 
Aviso x ou y está certo ou errado ou falta aviso z ou w, mas porquê? Muitas vezes acaba por estar errado ou em falta mas convinha explicar exactamente porque se acha isso, já vi aqui uma ou mais pessoas a criticar a falta ou nível de um aviso percebendo-se que afinal nem sabiam quais são os critérios dos avisos que criticam.

Dilúvio é o que está a acontecer hoje no noroeste de Itália por exemplo


----------



## james (25 Nov 2016 às 14:47)

Esta a fazer muita falta a percentagem da possibilidade de precipitacao, que o IPMA decidiu retirar,  na previsao a  10 dias. 
Dava jeito para ajudar a ver a tendencia paraca evolucao do estado do tempo, so a significativa é  insuficiente. 
Dava jeito agora, por exemplo,  que o GFS  preve uma depressão  mais para a frente e o e ECM  nem por isso.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2016 às 14:51)

james disse:


> Esta a fazer muita falta a percentagem da possibilidade de precipitacao, que o IPMA decidiu retirar,  na previsao a  10 dias.
> Dava jeito para ajudar a ver a tendencia paraca evolucao do estado do tempo, so a significativa é  insuficiente.
> Dava jeito agora, por exemplo,  que o GFS  preve uma depressão  mais para a frente e o e ECM  nem por isso.


Até gosto desta nova atualização, a única coisa que falta é mesmo a percentagem e é logo uma coisa bastante necessária pois ás vezes não é o símbolo que conta, cheguei a ver um símbolo de chuva forte com 2% de probabilidade de chuva


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Nov 2016 às 15:06)

weatherbox disse:


> O que é chover bastante ? Para umas pessoas um aguaceiro intenso de uns minutos dá logo direito a ejaculação precoce e para outros chuva intensa não é bem isso. Quem leia alguns threads fica confuso, falam até de dilúvio nesse tópico do litoral centro. Dilúvio ?


Concordo, ontem ao visualizar o tópico do litoral Centro mais parecia que para alguns  era o fim do mundo com a chuva...


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Nov 2016 às 16:23)

Dou um rebuçado a quem me for capaz de adivinhar a que horas de amanhã irá chover em Portalegre...


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Nov 2016 às 16:40)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Dou um rebuçado a quem me for capaz de adivinhar a que horas de amanhã irá chover em Portalegre...


Que incompetência


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Nov 2016 às 20:31)

weatherbox disse:


> O que é chover bastante ? Para umas pessoas um aguaceiro intenso de uns minutos dá logo direito a ejaculação precoce e para outros chuva intensa não é bem isso. Quem leia alguns threads fica confuso, falam até de dilúvio nesse tópico do litoral centro. Dilúvio ?
> Aviso x ou y está certo ou errado ou falta aviso z ou w, mas porquê? Muitas vezes acaba por estar errado ou em falta mas convinha explicar exactamente porque se acha isso, já vi aqui uma ou mais pessoas a criticar a falta ou nível de um aviso percebendo-se que afinal nem sabiam quais são os critérios dos avisos que criticam.
> 
> Dilúvio é o que está a acontecer hoje no noroeste de Itália por exemplo



@weatherbox, de facto alguns posts poderão estar exagerados, mas a verdade é que, na estação de Alcobaça, registaram-se 36,3mm em 6h, o que está perfeitamente dentro do intervalo estipulado pelo IPMA para ser lançado o aviso amarelo de precipitação (30 a 40mm).


----------



## Toby (25 Nov 2016 às 22:17)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> @weatherbox, de facto alguns posts poderão estar exagerados, mas a verdade é que, na estação de Alcobaça, registaram-se 36,3mm em 6h, o que está perfeitamente dentro do intervalo estipulado pelo IPMA para ser lançado o aviso amarelo de precipitação (30 a 40mm).



Boa tarde,

Desculpa se não tiver muito compreendido, difícil o português 
Eis os gráficos, sou à 5 Km da estação de Acobaca. O meu pluviômetro é calibre e controlado com um SPIEA.
A diferença é normal pela minha altitude e pela proximidade da montanha.









É verdadeiro que isto é muito fantasista, mas é do cálculo matemático e a metereologia
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/index.jsp#Leiria&Alcobaça

Boa noite


----------



## weatherbox (26 Nov 2016 às 11:14)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> @weatherbox, de facto alguns posts poderão estar exagerados, mas a verdade é que, na estação de Alcobaça, registaram-se 36,3mm em 6h, o que está perfeitamente dentro do intervalo estipulado pelo IPMA para ser lançado o aviso amarelo de precipitação (30 a 40mm).



Se reparar eu nem estava a pôr em causa a necessidade ou não de um aviso, estava a abordar a eventual utilidade de relatos no fórum poderem ser aproveitados para nowcasting mas existir um grave problema de consistência pois diferentes pessoas relatam coisas iguais de forma diferente, e demasiadas vezes são de forma mais entusiasmada que rigorosa. À posteriori é evidente a necessidade do aviso neste caso, o IPMA falhou por não ter lançado o aviso mas se o fizesse em nowcasting também seria criticado.

Previsões podem ser complexas, repare por exemplo para as últimas horas nenhum modelo previu bem a correcta posição e inclinação da banda nebulosa nas últimas horas no norte do país, nem sequer modelos como o GFS na saída na hora acertou bem. Como pode acontecer um erro destes mesmo em cima ? Neste caso acontece porque a assimilação de dados de satélite como infravermelho e vapor de água é também iludida pela densidade de nuvens altas, não são só as pessoas como se abordou há dias atrás.



































Dias Miguel disse:


> Dou um rebuçado a quem me for capaz de adivinhar a que horas de amanhã irá chover em Portalegre...




Aqui também existe um problema do IPMA. Julgo que num caso usam o modelo europeu, não sei se determinista se probabilístico e nas previsões horárias devem usar o modelo de mesoescala AROME ou outro.
Nas melhores intenções tentaram fornecer um produto melhor mas isso pode gerar também inconsistência pois é natural que diferentes modelos mostrem coisas diferentes.
Qual é atitude correcta neste caso? Explicar educadamente ao IPMA que existe um problema de consistência que gera resultados estranhos que pessoas normais não conseguem entender. Inteiramente justo e se calhar até agradecem a chamada de atenção para o problema.
Mas nunca a atitude do "doutorado" em astrofísica que se calhar ainda vive em casa dos papás e que chama logo de incompetentes ao que lhe aparece pela frente. Muita falta de educação anda por aí...


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2016 às 10:25)

O IPMA que não trate da rede de pluviómetros que não é preciso, estes *167.1 mm* em Leiria ontem são tão absurdos que nem deveriam aparecer no resumo:






Nós aqui no Forum sabemos que aquele valor é um erro colossal, mas quem não entenda nada disto, pensa que é real, e choveu aquilo tudo...


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Nov 2016 às 10:44)

weatherbox disse:


> Nas melhores intenções tentaram fornecer um produto melhor



@weatherbox acredito que o IPMA tenha as melhores intenções e que seja natural que esta nova previsão de 10 dias tenha arestas que precisam ser limadas, mas creio sinceramente que já há mais de dois meses que a nova previsão surgiu e continuam esses erros grosseiros, os quais podem ser corrigidos com a revisão dos elementos disponibilizados, pois um serviço público aberto à população em geral deve sempre primar pela urbanidade. 
Já aqui falei nos meus posts que entendo a situação do IPMA, pois a falta de recursos humanos e financeiros geram estas limitações e contingências, mas há situações que são meras faltas de atenção ou, como são tratadas no meu trabalho, faltas de aprumo profissional... Casos como as previsões a longo prazo surgirem com os cabeçalhos da semana anterior (pois quem o faz preocupa-se com o copy e paste e não revê o texto publicado), relatórios ou previsões com erros ortográficos crassos, são alguns dos exemplos claros que surgem no site do IPMA.



weatherbox disse:


> Muita falta de educação anda por aí...



Quanto à má educação, vou só contar uma pequena história: há cerca de 6 anos relatei uma situação de tempo extremo para o IPMA relacionada com um tornado que passou pela região. Tive o cuidado de o remeter para o IPMA, devidamente documentado com fotos, mapa aproximado da trajectória do fenómeno (era fácil pois, ao longo de mais de 25 kms, houve sobreiros com mais de 50 anos, choupos e outras árvores derrubadas numa faixa de 20/30 metros) e relato dos meios de informação locais. Apesar disto tudo, a resposta do IPMA foi um agradecimento e promessa de um futuro contacto que até hoje estou à espera (sentado para não me cansar...). 


Sou um mero curioso destas coisas da meteorologia que ironiza as situações, como aliás o faço em muitas publicações, mas também sei ver aquilo que não está bem. E para isso não é necessário nenhum doutoramento em Astrofísica ou licenciatura em Direito, para se ser juiz e carrasco...


----------



## james (28 Nov 2016 às 11:09)

Em relação aos pluviometros entupidos, há vários anos que a quantidade de precipitação nas estações de Viana registada não bate certo com a quantidade de chuva que cai( nos últimos tempos eu diria quase sempre)  . E eu estou à vontade para dizer isto, pois moro perto de uma. 
E, se calhar, há muitos mais casos por aí. Eu quase que  deixei de ligar a mapas de precipitação. 
Não sei se estes casos são falta de meios ou incompetência mesmo. 

Mas há muita incompetência por aí em muitos organismos públicos.  E não são só os meninos do papá a ver isso...


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Nov 2016 às 11:13)

Snifa disse:


> O IPMA que não trate da rede de pluviómetros que não é preciso, estes *167.1 mm* em Leiria ontem são tão absurdos que nem deveriam aparecer no resumo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquilo que me faz temer pelo serviço prestado pelo IPMA, é verificar que os seus profissionais ou não tem tempo ou não querem trabalhar. Os dados podem e devem ser verificados (não necessariamente em profundidade num 1º instante) para não induzirem em erro quem observa os dados. Um valor destes chama logo à atenção! E como tal deveria ser retirado da carta por um profissional minimamente atento.
Não percebo, não entendo erros grosseiros destes. Isto descredibiliza o IPMA, descredibiliza os seus profissionais.
Outra das situações caricatas passa-se aos fins de semana, altura em que em vários períodos ao longo do dia\noite a carta aparece com parte ou grande parte das estações desaparecidas ou sem dados. Porquê? Falta de gente? Falta de tempo?
Urge mudar o funcionamento do IPMA, seja com mais gente, mais dotação financeira ou melhor profissionalismo.
Seja o que for que se passa, está em causa um serviço importante à comunidade. A desacreditar-se assim, o IPMA corre sérios riscos de ser menorizado (ainda mais) e com ele arrastar este ramo da ciência para uma espécie de buraco, um canto por assim dizer...


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Nov 2016 às 11:25)

" qualquer menino do papá", vê claramente que aqueles 167mm de ontem registados em Leiria são absurdos, se isto não é incompetência então não sei o que é, inúmeras vezes isto acontece, mas claro para alguns está sempre tudo bem, por isso é que Portugal não avança quer em termos da área de meteorologia quer noutras áreas.


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2016 às 11:28)

Aristocrata disse:


> E como tal deveria ser retirado da carta por um profissional minimamente atento



A questão é mesmo essa, erros  acontecem, mau funcionamento das estações, problemas de comunicações etc... mas um valor destes no mapa não é filtrado ( retirado) por um profissional?


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Nov 2016 às 11:50)

Snifa disse:


> mas um valor destes no mapa não é filtrado ( retirado) por um profissional?



Off-Topic: Vai sendo filtrado pelos amadores deste fórum


----------



## weatherbox (28 Nov 2016 às 11:54)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Quanto à má educação, vou só contar uma pequena história: há cerca de 6 anos relatei uma situação de tempo extremo para o IPMA relacionada com um tornado que passou pela região. Tive o cuidado de o remeter para o IPMA, devidamente documentado com fotos, mapa aproximado da trajectória do fenómeno (era fácil pois, ao longo de mais de 25 kms, houve sobreiros com mais de 50 anos, choupos e outras árvores derrubadas numa faixa de 20/30 metros) e relato dos meios de informação locais. Apesar disto tudo, a resposta do IPMA foi um agradecimento e promessa de um futuro contacto que até hoje estou à espera (sentado para não me cansar...).



A "má educação" como deve ter percebido não foi para si, foi para quem chama incompetentes ao que lhe aparece pela frente em vez de se ter uma atitude de crítica construtiva.

Em relação ao outro assunto que aborda ainda bem que fala que disso pois é pertinente. Você reportou isso há 6 anos e faz agora 5 anos e meio que o IM criou um sistema para centralizar todo esse tipo de comunicações por parte dos cidadãos, provavelmente com o intuito de reunir num só local toda essa valiosa informação e não se perder entre telefonemas e emails como parece ter sido o seu caso.
Esse sistema foi criado em 2011 e chama-se Meteoglobal http://meteoglobal.ipma.pt/
Espanha replicou um sistema idêntico em 2013 e actualmente funciona razoavelmente bem.

Mas a adesão cá é mínima. Culpa do IPMA por cá? Alguma, mas não toda. É mais desinteresse por parte da população em geral. Mesmo num fórum de meteorologia como este perde-se muito tempo em futilidades, com a população em geral então nem se fala, afinal nem existe um programa de meteorologia nas TV de Portugal, actualmente acho que só nos Açores, em Espanha são largas dezenas, todas as TVS nacionais, regionais e locais tem boletim meteorológico devidamente apresentado por alguém que sabe minimamente do que fala.

No seu caso, nestes 5 anos quantas vezes notificou o sistema de alguma coisa? Pode mostrar a sua participação? A pergunta é dirigida a si mas pode ser a qualquer outra pessoa.


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Nov 2016 às 12:25)

@weatherbox poucos são os membros deste fórum que conhece tão bem a realidade do outro lado da fronteira como eu. Basta ter vivido durante muitos anos a 4 kms da Espanha, aprendendo espanhol graças a horas a fio com a RTVE ligada, pois a RTP naquele então ficava a anos luz. 
O mesmo acontecia com o serviço público de meteorologia de Portugal com o que acontecia em Espanha. Apesar de grandes profissionais como o saudoso Anthímio de Azevedo, que com pouquíssimo, faziam muito, explicavam ainda mais e informavam adequadamente as pessoas, a meteorologia em Portugal sempre foi um serviço público menosprezado, principalmente pelo poder político. 
Pelo contrário, em Espanha El Tiempo continua a ser espaço obrigatório em todos os canais de televisão, quer públicos, quer privados, em horário nobre e com profissionais em meteorologia (nada de Stripp-Tease ou pura roupa nas meninas que apresentam o tempo como em muitos canais pelo mundo fora). Há um detalhe fundamental nisto tudo: a previsão seguida por todos os canais é a informação do AEMET e não há previsões diferentes como se vê nos medias nacionais.
Nesta questão estamos em sintonia, tal como a constatação que em Portugal existe a incultura das redes sociais, nas quais o conhecimento é instantâneo como a crítica, mesmo baseada em informações omissas ou pouco reais. Quanto às organizações públicas, elas funcionam como os profissionais as deixam funcionar e disso falo com bastante experiência acumulada.
Quando à informação que reportei, irei tentar encontrar os elementos, pois infelizmente já foi há demasiado tempo. Essa falta de comunicação do IPMA foi uma das razões de seguir este fórum e a partir de 2015 o ter integrado, participando nas suas discussões, com a intenção de aprender um pouco mais a cada dia.


----------



## weatherbox (28 Nov 2016 às 12:48)

De acordo, mas não me respondeu à pergunta final não foi? Sem qualquer maldade, é apenas para realçar o que quero dizer.

Organismos públicos funcionam muitas vezes mal e o IPMA não é excepção, mas longe de ser do pior. Mas em Portugal há também uma grande falta de intervenção da sociedade civil, multiplicam-se os treinadores de bancada sentados no sofá a criticar tudo o que mexe. E com a Internet e redes sociais agora existem especialistas em todo o lado a chamar incompetentes a tudo, enquanto os verdadeiros talentos e especialistas emigram é para bem longe daqui.

Das pessoas todas que criticaram a justificada falta de aviso de há uns dias atrás, quantos mesmo usaram o sistema do IPMA para reportar que estava a chover imenso? Nenhuma. 







E quantas pessoas se deram ao trabalho de comentar/criticar? Umas quantas, um monte de mensagens. Sintomático dessa cultura da critica de sofá.


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Nov 2016 às 14:02)

weatherbox disse:


> No seu caso, nestes 5 anos quantas vezes notificou o sistema de alguma coisa?



Off-Topic: Não, porque (felizmente) nunca mais presenciei um fenómeno de igual gravidade. Caso houver algum do mesmo género, irei reportar, tal como o farei aqui.
Deixo é aqui um dos links dos media locais e deste fórum a relatar o fenómeno:
http://arronchesemnoticias.blogspot.pt/2010/12/arronches-tempestade-provocou.html
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/tornados-em-portugal.780/page-11#post-249914


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2016 às 18:26)

Grande chuvada em Leiria, hoje entre as 12 h e 13 h, algo muitíssimo concentrado 






Fora de brincadeiras, deve haver algum problema sério com esta estação, ou então anda alguém a lançar água para dentro do pluviómetro? 

Se repararem, em praticamente todas as leituras de hoje, a estação acusa acumulados e por vezes muito elevados, como o da imagem acima.

Os *167.1 mm *de total acumulado ontem ainda se mantém no site do IPMA, será que o IPMA acredita mesmo neste valor disparatado? 

Ora, se a estação não está a funcionar correctamente, deve ser retirada temporariamente do mapa ou os valores errados ( neste caso a precipitação), não constarem na informação ao público.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/index-map-dia-chart.jsp#Leiria (Aeródromo)


----------



## weatherbox (28 Nov 2016 às 18:46)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Não, porque (felizmente) nunca mais presenciei um fenómeno de igual gravidade. Caso houver algum do mesmo género, irei reportar, tal como o farei aqui.
> Deixo é aqui um dos links dos media locais e deste fórum a relatar o fenómeno:
> http://arronchesemnoticias.blogspot.pt/2010/12/arronches-tempestade-provocou.html
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/tornados-em-portugal.780/page-11#post-249914



Esse Tornado de Arronches foi no dia do chamado "Tornado de Tomar", o tornado que causou mais danos e com maior impacto social-humano nos últimos anos em Portugal, dezenas de milhões € em danos materiais e só não causou uma data de vítimas por milagre. O que ocorreu em Arronches no mesmo dia acabou por ser ofuscado pelo de Tomar, foi natural os recursos se concentrarem nesse.

Mas não foi propriamente ignorado ....


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2016 às 23:00)

weatherbox disse:


> Organismos públicos funcionam muitas vezes mal e o IPMA não é excepção, mas longe de ser do pior. Mas em Portugal há também uma grande falta de intervenção da sociedade civil, multiplicam-se os treinadores de bancada sentados no sofá a criticar tudo o que mexe. E com a Internet e redes sociais agora existem especialistas em todo o lado a chamar incompetentes a tudo, enquanto os verdadeiros talentos e especialistas emigram é para bem longe daqui.



Acho que é questão do ovo e da galinha. Quando se compara o Twitter (especialmente este)/facebook da AEMET e do IPMA são 2 mundos completamente distintos. O território português não é propriamente muito grande mas se houvesse um pequeno esforço institucional para estimular a população nas questões da meteorologia ela certamente corresponderia.


----------



## weatherbox (28 Nov 2016 às 23:32)

Orion disse:


> Acho que é questão do ovo e da galinha. Quando se compara o Twitter (especialmente este)/facebook da AEMET e do IPMA são 2 mundos completamente distintos. O território português não é propriamente muito grande mas se houvesse um pequeno esforço institucional para estimular a população nas questões da meteorologia ela certamente corresponderia.



Podes olhar para o exemplo das Canárias, hoje é o aniversário da tempestade tropical Delta em 2005 e no arquipélago nem existia sequer um sistema de avisos. Sempre foi um arquipélago à margem de Espanha, no entanto hoje muito mudou e têm uma participação brutal nas redes sociais e sistemas de notificação, muita coisa mudou.
Isso de culpar/criticar sempre o Estado em vez de arregaçar as mangas e encostar mesmo à parede os polítcos acaba por explicar como é que em 2016 não existem radares nos Açores nem na Madeira, ou porque levou uma década a aparecer um radar no norte do continente. Em Portugal critica-se muito, muitíssimo, mas sair do sofá para fazer alguma coisa, lutar por alguma coisa, tá bem tá bem ...


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Nov 2016 às 00:05)

Snifa disse:


> Os *167.1 mm *de total acumulado ontem ainda se mantém no site do IPMA, será que o IPMA acredita mesmo neste valor disparatado?


Na página das observações consta este aviso: "Nota: Os dados passíveis de serem visualizados destinam-se a informação pública não devendo por isso ser utilizados para outros fins, _visto não terem sido sujeitos ao processamento e validação definitiva_."

Mais grave seria se incluíssem isso no relatório mensal.  Quanto à estação ser retirada do mapa, há uns tempos atrás ainda, quando não detetavam a falha internamente, costumavam ler o fórum e reagir o quanto antes, mas parece que deixaram de o fazer.


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2016 às 08:52)

SpiderVV disse:


> Os dados passíveis de serem visualizados *destinam-se a informação pública* não devendo por isso ser utilizados para outros fins



Para mim isto é grave, se os dados estão manifestamente errados, porque os disponibilizam ao público?

Informação pública com dados errados? Um organismo oficial?

Não se entende o porquê de não serem filtrados e retirados imediatamente pelos técnicos do IPMA.

Em Portugal já existe uma cultura meteorológica de "bradar aos céus" e pelos vistos o IPMA quer contribuir para a ignorância das pessoas, publicando dados absurdos como estes de Leiria...

Mas pronto, para que não sejam tudo críticas deixo a sugestão ao IPMA: nestes casos de erros gritantes os valores devem ser imediatamente retirados do site, para não induzirem as pessoas em erro ( nomeadamente quem pouco ou nada perceba de meteorologia)

Fica a sugestão, embora esteja a sugerir algo que é mais que óbvio..


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2016 às 09:46)

Parece que o IPMA seguiu a minha sugestão, finalmente colocou no resumo de ontem a informação sem dados relativamente à precipitação ocorrida no aeródromo de Leria:







É assim que deveria ser sempre que há dados errados.

Alto, parece-me que me enganei pois os 167.1 mm ainda lá estão, clicando no dia 27 

Mas pelo menos este sem dados pode significar que já estão a fazer algo..


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Nov 2016 às 17:50)

Eu não acho grave, especialmente porque tem esse aviso. Para recebermos as observações o mais rápido possível, temos que receber os dados em bruto do IPMA antes de serem manualmente verificados. Verificar os dados manualmente por vezes demora tempo. O aviso está lá, esses dados são "instantâneos" e não são passíveis de verificação, logo não servem de p.ex. provas para ocorrências de seguros, etc. Penso que nem a AEMET nem nenhum organismo meteorológico tem observações horárias (ou a 10 minutos) que sejam verificadas antes de serem publicadas. Isso acontece depois, e, como disse, pode ser moroso, porque penso que nem sempre são algoritmos automáticos a verificar os dados (mas deviam, pelo menos com melhor afinação, considerando a situação meteorológica das estações circundantes, entre outros fatores que automaticamente invalidassem os dados).
Não leves isto como uma discordância, não é, o IPMA devia ter um bocadinho mais de bom senso em certos aspectos, mas esses erros persistirem em observações que nos são disponibilizadas quase meia hora após serem "processadas" é absolutamente normal, apesar de ser evitável.

A parte mais grave é demorarem mesmo mais de 48h a remover o dado errado das observações diárias. Pode estar "marcado" como errado internamente, mas era bom que o removessem rápido, sim, aí concordo a 100%.


----------



## james (29 Nov 2016 às 21:12)

Na previsão mensal do IPMA lê - se que esta semana há previsão de precipitação acima do normal. Mas abre- se o ficheiro e lê - se que para o Norte há previsão de precipitação abaixo do normal.
Eu  ,como sou interessado em meteorologia,  já sabia.  Mas quem pouco perceber de meteorologia pensa que esta semana também vai chover muito no Norte, o que não é verdade.
Mas também dá para perceber duas coisas : que o IPMA não considera o Norte, onde nasceu Portugal, território português ou  considera uma região filha de um deus menor e que se está borrifando para quem pouco percebe de meteorologia e  vê as previsões apenas por alto.

De resto, parece que Dezembro vai começar com temperaturas acima da média. Parece que esta amostra de frio foi apenas isso mesmo, uma amostra.  O frio arrependeu - se de vir para cá, fugiu. E dá a sensação que este Dezembro vai seguir as pisadas de Dezembro do ano passado.


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2016 às 21:34)

james disse:


> Na previsão mensal do IPMA lê - se que esta semana há previsão de precipitação acima do normal. Mas abre- se o ficheiro e lê - se que para o Norte há previsão de precipitação abaixo do normal.
> Eu  ,como sou interessado em meteorologia,  já sabia.  Mas quem pouco perceber de meteorologia pensa que esta semana também vai chover muito no Norte, o que não é verdade.
> Mas também dá para perceber duas coisas : que o IPMA não considera o Norte, onde nasceu Portugal, território português ou  considera uma região filha de um deus menor e que se está borrifando para quem pouco percebe de meteorologia e  vê as previsões apenas por alto.
> 
> De resto, parece que Dezembro vai começar com temperaturas acima da média. Parece que esta amostra de frio foi apenas isso mesmo, uma amostra.  O frio arrependeu - se de vir para cá, fugiu. E dá a sensação que este Dezembro vai seguir as pisadas de Dezembro do ano passado.




Eu se fosse do IPMA retirava estas 4 frases:

Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 28 nov. a 24 dez. 2016

Precipitação e temperatura com valores acima do normal.

Na precipitação total semanal preveem-se valores acima do normal.

Na temperatura média semanal preveem-se valores acima do normal.


Em substituição colocava apenas o título *"Boletim de previsão mensal 28 Nov a 24 Dez 2016 " *com o respetivo acesso ao pdf.

Quem clicasse  tinha acesso mais detalhado e sem as contradições dos títulos vs boletim em pdf.

Menos confuso, e obrigava a abrir o pdf para uma informação mais rigorosa..


----------



## duncan (30 Nov 2016 às 19:27)

Boa noite,impressionante as previsões*do IPMA,como é possível no dia de hoje a preverem uma máxima para Setúbal de 21 graus,quase sem chuva,na realidade a máxima ficou-se pelos 15 ou 16 e com bastante chuva,uma diferença significativa,eu sei que no próprio dia eles conseguem aproximarem-se da realidade, podendo haver uma diferença de 1 ou 2 graus, agora de 5 ou 6 no próprio dia é muito mau.*


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2016 às 09:03)

duncan disse:


> Boa noite,impressionante as previsões*do IPMA,como é possível no dia de hoje a preverem uma máxima para Setúbal de 21 graus,quase sem chuva,na realidade a máxima ficou-se pelos 15 ou 16 e com bastante chuva,uma diferença significativa,eu sei que no próprio dia eles conseguem aproximarem-se da realidade, podendo haver uma diferença de 1 ou 2 graus, agora de 5 ou 6 no próprio dia é muito mau.*



Por aqui também esperava uma máxima mais alta, mas pelo que me apercebi deve estar relacionado com o rumo do vento, tive pouco vento do quadrante sul e isso fez com que a temperatura não subisse tanto como previsto.


----------



## Thomar (5 Dez 2016 às 17:35)

Não sei se alguém já reparou nas previsões muito estranhas  do IPMA para o dia de amanhã em muitos distritos de Portugal Continental:

- Na previsão descritiva de norte a sul não está prevista a ocorrência de precipitação = certo
- Na previsão a 10 dias no dia de amanhã nas legendas aparece "sem precipitação" = certo
- Na previsão a 10 dias no dia de amanhã na simbologia aparece "aguaceiros" = errado
- e por fim na previsão horária aparecem aguaceiros de noite e madrugada = errado

Cá para mim os computadores do IPMA devem ter apanhado alguma molha ontem...


----------



## Célia Salta (5 Dez 2016 às 17:46)

Thomar disse:


> Não sei se alguém já reparou nas previsões muito estranhas  do IPMA para o dia de amanhã em muitos distritos de Portugal Continental:
> 
> - Na previsão descritiva de norte a sul não está prevista a ocorrência de precipitação = certo
> - Na previsão a 10 dias no dia de amanhã nas legendas aparece "sem precipitação" = certo
> ...



Meteram água


----------



## Thomar (5 Dez 2016 às 18:18)

Célia Salta disse:


> Meteram água


Já repararam no erro, actualizarão as previsões e já não há chuva para os próximos dias.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Dez 2016 às 12:23)

e o IPMA já mostra novamente a probabilidade de precipitação


----------



## 1337 (7 Dez 2016 às 12:33)

1337 disse:


> Boas, se querem saber a probabilidade de precipitação a partir de hoje, guardem este link:
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/index.jsp
> 
> Sei que estão a fazer uns updates, e até ao final do ano esses updates estarão prontos, segundo o IPMA. Portanto antes de update quem quer saber a probabilidade de precipitação terá de se guiar por esse link que mandei



Vá lá, foi dito e feito, desta vez até não falharam com o que me disseram


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Dez 2016 às 13:31)

Davidmpb disse:


> IPMA já mostra novamente a probabilidade de precipitação



Em que separador da previsão para os 10 dias surge esse informação?? Estive a consultar e não vejo nada... Devo estar a ficar pitosga...


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Dez 2016 às 13:51)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Em que separador da previsão para os 10 dias surge esse informação?? Estive a consultar e não vejo nada... Devo estar a ficar pitosga...


Está no separador normal, previsão 10 dias e horária.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Dez 2016 às 14:17)

Davidmpb disse:


> Está no separador normal, previsão 10 dias e horária.



Estou mesmo pitosga... Só se estão em actualizações, pois não consigo ver...


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Dez 2016 às 15:20)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Estou mesmo pitosga... Só se estão em actualizações, pois não consigo ver...


https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/#Portalegre&Portalegre


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Dez 2016 às 16:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/#Portalegre&Portalegre



Agora já. Deviam estar a realizar alguma actualização, pois o link surge diferente do que quando estive a consultar.
Assim já podemos comparar as probabilidades do IPMA com o do AEMET para tirar algumas conclusões


----------



## joselamego (7 Dez 2016 às 16:08)

Boa iniciativa a do nosso Ipma, com as probabilidades da precipitação em percentagem!!!


----------



## 1337 (7 Dez 2016 às 16:11)

joselamego disse:


> Boa iniciativa a do nosso Ipma, com as probabilidades da precipitação em percentagem!!!


Boa iniciativa? Só repuseram o que tinham retirado.


----------



## joselamego (7 Dez 2016 às 16:14)

1337 disse:


> Boa iniciativa? Só repuseram o que tinham retirado.


Erro meu, sim já tinham esse serviço ....Desculpa, tens razão !

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Dez 2016 às 18:34)

No fundo é mesmo uma inovação porque só existia no output do ECMWF/do meteorologista que foi removido (a antiga previsão a 10 dias). Têm que ter feito algumas mudanças no _background_ para apresentar a probabilidade na nova página.

Inclui um aviso também, o mesmo de anteriormente:


> Nota: O valor de probabilidade apresentado corresponde à ocorrência de precipitação igual ou superior a 1 mm em 24 horas. A abreviatura, NA, significa não aplicável.


----------



## António josé Sales (7 Dez 2016 às 18:50)

Já não era sem tempo gosto muito mais  quando apresentam a probabilidade de precipitação, dá imenso jeito.


----------



## james (18 Dez 2016 às 11:58)

O IPMA tem previsão de períodos de chuva na próxima quarta - feira na sua previsão descritiva, mas na sua previsão de 10 dias tem previsão de céu pouco nublado para as mesmas regiões. 
Em que é que ficamos? 

Não se compreende estas discrepâncias do IPMA,  que são recorrentes.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Dez 2016 às 13:30)

Simples. A previsão automática é atualizada mais vezes que a descritiva. A automática não tem mão humana, e a descritiva tem, e provavelmente considera outros modelos e formas de previsão. Fica um bocado estranho, mas é a única explicação para isso.


----------



## james (18 Dez 2016 às 13:49)

Mas o que achei mais estranho foi o IPMA ter atualizado a previsão descritiva e prever um dia chuvoso e com neve nas terras altas na próxima quarta, já depois da previsão automática para 10 dias ter retirado a probabilidade de chuva para o mesmo dia. 
Eu próprio, quando consultei a previsão descritiva, fiquei surpreendido pois pensava que o IPMA tinha tirado tudo.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Dez 2016 às 00:59)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...miranda-eleito-presidente-conselho-ecmwf.html



> O Presidente do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, Prof. Jorge Miguel Alberto de Miranda, foi eleito Presidente do Conselho do ECMWF (Centro Europeu de Previsão do Tempo a Médio Prazo), no decurso da 88ª Sessão do Conselho desta Organização, que se realizou nos passados dias 1 e 2 de Dezembro, em Reading, Inglaterra.
> 
> O ECMWF é uma organização internacional fundada em 1975, composta atualmente por 22 Estados Membros, entre os quais Portugal, e 12 Estados Cooperantes. Esta organização desenvolve produtos de modelação numérica que visam a melhoria da previsão do estado do tempo, e o acompanhamento do clima.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2016 às 14:57)

Tenho ideia de ter lido aqui que o IPMA preparava alterações no site ainda antes do final do ano... se bem que não especificaram o ano... 
Eu aqui cheio de expectativas a imaginar mapas novos, um sistema de avisos reformulado, previsões regionais, previsões em video, tudo aquilo já se faz por essa Europa fora, etc, etc, etc... até agora nada... a tal alteração foi apenas a percentagem de probabilidade de precipitação nas previsões automáticas? Se sim... está bem!


----------



## james (26 Dez 2016 às 15:38)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Tenho ideia de ter lido aqui que o IPMA preparava alterações no site ainda antes do final do ano... se bem que não especificaram o ano...
> Eu aqui cheio de expectativas a imaginar mapas novos, um sistema de avisos reformulado, previsões regionais, previsões em video, tudo aquilo já se faz por essa Europa fora, etc, etc, etc... até agora nada... a tal alteração foi apenas a percentagem de probabilidade de precipitação nas previsões automáticas? Se sim... está bem!




Já há previsões por concelho.
E em  em relação aos avisos,acho que  não vale a pena investir muito nisso. Ninguem liga nada a isso, nem as autoridades. Acho que só nós mesmos, os membros deste fórum,  é que liga a isso.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Dez 2016 às 12:15)

*Lamas de Mouro*, distrito de Viana do Castelo, está há, pelo menos, 6 dias com temperaturas mínimas inferiores a -1ºC, o que corresponderia a um aviso amarelo.

*Chaves (Aeródromo)*, distrito de Vila Real, fez esta noite 2 dias seguidos com temperaturas mínimas inferiores a -2ºC, o que corresponderia a um aviso amarelo.
*
Moimenta da Beira*, distrito de Viseu, está há 4 dias com temperaturas mínimas inferiores a -2ºC, o que corresponderia a um aviso amarelo devido do tempo frio.

Esta noite até entrou no limiar do aviso laranja, mas como os avisos devido ao tempo frio/quente só são (supostamente) lançados quando as temperaturas estão num certo intervalo com duração de >= 48h, não se justificaria (a não ser que amanhã baixe de novo dos -4ºC).

Quanto aos avisos de nevoeiro: há quanto tempo é que estão a ser lançados sucessivos avisos amarelos para os distritos de Bragança e da Guarda? Que eu saiba ainda existem mais dois níveis - laranja para nevoeiro com duração de >= 72 e vermelho para >= 96h.

 Concluindo, parece que o IPMA das duas, uma:

ou continua a ser incoerente entre os seus critérios de emissão de avisos meteorológicos e os avisos que realmente lança;
ou então apenas lança os avisos apenas tendo em conta a capital de distrito, e não o distrito todo.

Acredito que para certos locais as previsões falhem redondamente devido à pouca malha que os modelos apresentam, não conseguindo prever inversões térmicas com muita precisão, mas também acho que cabe a um Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia conhecer as realidades atmosféricas de certos locais do seu país, nomeadamente onde há estações meteorológicas instaladas desse mesmo instituto.


----------



## vitamos (30 Dez 2016 às 12:29)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *Lamas de Mouro*, distrito de Viana do Castelo, está há, pelo menos, 6 dias com temperaturas mínimas inferiores a -1ºC, o que corresponderia a um aviso amarelo.
> 
> *Chaves (Aeródromo)*, distrito de Vila Real, fez esta noite 2 dias seguidos com temperaturas mínimas inferiores a -2ºC, o que corresponderia a um aviso amarelo.
> *
> ...



Eu acho que ficou demonstrado que não consideram apenas as capitais de distrito quando, há uns dias, especificaram por exemplo "parte nordeste do distrito de Viseu" num dos avisos. 
Mas se assim é obviamente que tudo o resto que afirmas me parece acertado e fica aqui o reparo. Se por exemplo talvez Lamas de Mouro seja um preciosismo, uma vez que se trata de uma área restrita, com uma realidade bem definida e cuja a emissão de avisos se poderá não justificar por ausência de um risco "real", os outros exemplos são extensíveis a áreas maiores dos distritos.

Eu já não considero uma questão de critérios. Eu vejo isto por vezes como um mix de dispersão de meios, falta de pessoal e alguma falta de conexão entre aquilo que é a plataforma informática e a disponibilidade do pessoal dentro da estrutura.

Já vimos o IPMA a vencer alguns obstáculos, talvez 2017 possa ser um ano melhor para esta estrutura. Já agora um Bom Ano para todos os profissionais da casa.


----------



## james (30 Dez 2016 às 12:55)

Eu penso que muitas vezes é a própria localização da estação que induz em erro. 
Por exemplo, eu passo muitas vezes junto à estação meteorológica de Viana do Castelo. Ainda há umas noites atrás, já noitinha mesmo,  passei por lá, o termómetro no meu carro marcava 5 graus junto à estação e na região circundante marcava 1/2 graus. Nos últimos dias, na generalidade da região tem tido mínimas bem mais baixas do que as oficiais registado na estação. 
E esta situação é recorrente. No Verão também, muitas vezes aparece que estão por exemplo 18 graus em Viana, quando na zona oriental da cidade e em boa parte do concelho estão 26 ou até mais. 
Sei que é um problema de difícil resolução, no qual penso que é de realçar o profissionalismo do pessoal do IPMA que com poucas condições faz muito.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Dez 2016 às 21:47)

O sistema tal como está é uma nulidade ponto!
Ter isto e não ter nada é a mesma coisa.
Tudo está dito e identificado neste tópico desde à muito tempo... muitos de nós já respondemos a inquéritos promovidos pelo próprio IPMA, já enviamos e-mail´s... nada mudou... além de geograficamente inaceitável nem os critérios por eles definidos cumprem em "n" situações... e na verdade nem importa nada, não valem nada, são uma nulidade.
Está dito uma vez mais! 
Quando vejo filmes e vídeos da minha cidade coberta de gelo e não há aviso algum... quando o vento derruba árvores na cidade que escolhi para viver em nortadas violentíssimas sem aviso algum... etc etc etc é impossível ficar indiferente a esta questão... e todos os que vivem longe das respectivas capitais de distrito e que por um motivo ou outro têm condições meteo muito diferenciadas das mesmas e claro está que se interessem e tenham espírito crítico, hão de entender certamente este sentimento.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2016 às 22:03)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O sistema tal como está é uma nulidade ponto!
> Ter isto e não ter nada é a mesma coisa.
> Tudo está dito e identificado neste tópico desde à muito tempo... muitos de nós já respondemos a inquéritos promovidos pelo próprio IPMA, já enviamos e-mail´s... nada mudou... além de geograficamente inaceitável nem os critérios por eles definidos cumprem em "n" situações... e na verdade nem importa nada, não valem nada, são uma nulidade.
> Está dito uma vez mais!
> Quando vejo filmes e vídeos da minha cidade coberta de gelo e não há aviso algum... *quando o vento derruba árvores na cidade que escolhi para viver em nortadas violentíssimas sem aviso algum... etc etc etc é impossível ficar indiferente a esta questão... e todos os que vivem longe das respectivas capitais de distrito e que por um motivo ou outro têm condições meteo muito diferenciadas das mesmas e claro está que se interessem e tenham espírito crítico, hão de entender certamente este sentimento*.



Por vezes penso que vai mudar quando se perder uma vida humana, e não é muito dificil que tal aconteça basta uma pessoa estar a hora e no local errado, naqueles dias de nortada violenta.O aviso não vai dar nenhuma novidade as pessoas que moram aqui, mas a verdade é que eles existem para serem usados em situações de risco. Se colocam aviso amarelo com rajadas de 75 km/h no inverno, qual é a razão pela qual não colocam aviso em certos dia onde ha rajadas de 100 km/h/110 km/h e vento a 50/60km/h?  O IPMA que se desloque Alcabideche, Cabreiro, Murches, Alcoitão, Amoreia, Janes, Malveira, Zambujeiro etc etc e que vejam com os próprios olhos o que se passa nas referidas localidades. 
É normal que algumas pessoas não percebam a razão estarmos sempre a falar nisso, e talvez pensem que temos odio ao IPMA lol Já cheguei a receber mensagens privadas de membros que ficaram parvos com o vento que se fazia sentir aqui na zona, comparativamente com Lisboa em dia de Nortada.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Dez 2016 às 22:11)

O IPMA tem de alterar os mapas... colocar de lado de uma vez para sempre a antiga divisão administrativa e colocar os bons profissionais que tem a desenhar um mapa coerente com as especificações climáticas que ninguém melhor que eles conhecem do país... aproximando assim a meteorologia das populações.
Um novo mapa significativo e de avisos urge... já ontem vinha tarde. Será assim tão caro? Eles têm tudo lá... os melhores especialistas do país estão lá...


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2016 às 22:14)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O IPMA tem de alterar os mapas... colocar de lado de uma vez para sempre a antiga divisão administrativa e colocar os bons profissionais que tem a desenhar um mapa coerente com as especificações climáticas que ninguém melhor que eles conhecem do país... aproximando assim a meteorologia das populações.
> Um novo mapa significativo e de avisos urge... já ontem vinha tarde. Será assim tão caro? Eles têm tudo lá... os melhores especialistas do país estão lá...



Acho que uma colaboração com investigadores de Climatologia/ Climatologia Local de diversas faculdades seria uma excelente solução.
O IPMA tem os dados mas se calhar não trabalha com eles lol


----------



## joralentejano (30 Dez 2016 às 22:31)

Sim, o IPMA, devia fazer como a AEMET, dividir os distritos, acho que os mapas dos avisos divididos pelas NUTS lll, seria melhor.  Por exemplo no caso da ondulação, o distrito de Beja dividido pelo baixo Alentejo e Alentejo litoral, e como este distrito, há muitos com outras diferenças.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jan 2017 às 15:48)

Isto já é demais! O nevoeiro persiste em algumas regiões do nordeste há mais de *10 dias*, ou seja, há mais de *240 horas*, e o ipma só se limita a lançar avisos amarelos sucessivos, o que é bastante estranho. O aviso vermelho, como já mencionaram anteriormente, é para nevoeiro com duração superior ou igual a *96 horas*...
Porque é que não lançam o aviso vermelho de uma vez por todas?
Há algo de muito errado...


----------



## Orion (1 Jan 2017 às 16:54)

Tiagolco disse:


> Isto já é demais! O nevoeiro persiste em algumas regiões do nordeste há mais de *10 dias*, ou seja, há mais de *240 horas*, e o ipma só se limita a lançar avisos amarelos sucessivos, o que é bastante estranho. O aviso vermelho, como já mencionaram anteriormente, é para nevoeiro com duração superior ou igual a *96 horas*...
> Porque é que não lançam o aviso vermelho de uma vez por todas?
> Há algo de muito errado...



Avisos relativos a nevoeiro inteiramente baseados em duração não fazem lá muito sentido. Tão ou mais importante é a visibilidade.

Como não vivo no nordeste de PT não faço a mínima de como são as condições mas olhando para os outros países os critérios são bastante diferentes.

No Canadá não há avisos apenas um conselho (_advisory_) consoante a duração do nevoeiro.

Na Irlanda - que também usa os avisos por cores - não há critérios definidos para aviso vermelho. No aviso laranja é isto...



> Dense fog likely to cause a widespread and significant driving hazard on national primary routes.



... que também é bastante lato.

Na Dinamarca um aviso é emitido se a visibilidade for inferior a 100 metros.

Cada país tem a sua definição e cada definição tem prós e contras.

De que nevoeiro se está a falar no nordeste? Vê-se mal mas vê-se a 100 metros de distância ou mal se vê a 50 metros de distância? Aviso vermelho tem a ver com situações imediatamente perigosas para a saúde pública. Tem havido muitos acidentes? Grandes congestionamentos? ...

Das duas uma. Ou o IPMA renova o aviso amarelo porque as condições não são muito perigosas (não fazendo muito sentido emitir avisos com cores mais agressivas) ou não sabe muito bem durante quanto tempo o fenómeno vai continuar. Mas isso é a minha humilde opinião


----------



## Orion (1 Jan 2017 às 17:08)

E já de vez acrescento um dos avisos vigentes da AEMET, que faz referência à visibilidade com comentários complementares:


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jan 2017 às 17:32)

Orion disse:


> Avisos relativos a nevoeiro inteiramente baseados em duração não fazem lá muito sentido. Tão ou mais importante é a visibilidade.
> 
> Como não vivo no nordeste de PT não faço a mínima de como são as condições mas olhando para os outros países os critérios são bastante diferentes.
> 
> ...


Sim, só a duração não faz sentido, mas ao escrever estava a pensar nas condições que esse nevoeiro gelado pode implicar na população em geral.
Na minha opinião, a visibilidade não deveria ser o único parâmetro a ter em conta. O sincelo também pode ser problemático (estradas cheias de gelo etc...), tal como o frio intenso também é prejudicial para a saúde pública.


----------



## Orion (1 Jan 2017 às 17:45)

Tiagolco disse:


> Na minha opinião, a visibilidade não deveria ser o único parâmetro a ter em conta. O sincelo também pode ser problemático (estradas cheias de gelo etc...).



Isso é coisa para complementar um qualquer comunicado, especialmente da proteção civil. Não é algo crítico num aviso meteorológico. PT não é a Noruega nem o Canadá.

Alguns dos avisos são uma trampa e certas coisas poderiam ser modificadas. Se o IPMA expandisse o segmento das temperaturas à sensação térmica (como algo complementar) seria bastante interessante (e mais realista). Por exemplo, os avisos para temperatura são meras formalidades para os Açores (espero viver até à próxima idade do gelo. Como eu gostaria de ver temperaturas mínimas abaixo dos 8º de forma sustentada no meio do Atlântico Norte ). Mas já houve verões insuportáveis com temperaturas nos 26/27º e a humidade nos 80%.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Jan 2017 às 09:55)

Se o Centro Meteo faz uma coisa assim... porque o IPMA não haveria de fazer?
É imperativo! Tem de o fazer...


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jan 2017 às 20:27)

Hoje mais um lapso do IPMA por exemplo para Portalegre hoje na previsão significativa  apontavam para céu muito nublado, depois na previsão horária para 10 dias apontavam para chuva moderada, enfim acho que o IPMA tem de rever este tipo de situações que infelizmente são recorrentes e que em nada beneficiam a própria instituição nem o cidadão.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (18 Jan 2017 às 12:23)

Boas, alguém me sabe dizer a que horas o IPMA atualiza as previsões a 10 dias? Sabia que antes era ás 8/9 e ás 20/21 (estava lá indicado mas agora não vejo isso em lado algum). Obrigado.


----------



## rubenpires93 (19 Jan 2017 às 04:38)

Como ver dados históricos registados no site do IPMA como antes com o login? O site está mais confuso e já teve mais e melhores ferramentas à disposição..


----------



## cool (27 Jan 2017 às 16:00)

Boas.
Já tinha reparado que há algum tempo que não é disponibilizado na página do IPMA dados referentes às descargas eléctricas atmosféricas.
Deixo aqui a resposta do IPMA  aos eventuais interessados:

"A não disponibilização da informação de raios deve-se ao facto de terem vindo a ocorrer, desde há cerca de 1 ano, avarias sistemáticas nos detetores de raios e no sistema de processamento central e que não foi possível ultrapassar como seria desejável. No entanto, informamos que nas últimas duas semanas foram instalados 3 novos detetores (Olhão, Castelo Branco e Braga) e o sistema de processamento. Assim, encontramo-nos agora numa fase de testes dos novos equipamentos, pelo que, em breve, retomaremos a disponibilização dos dados de raios, em ipma.pt."

Cumprimentos!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2017 às 10:57)

cool disse:


> Boas.
> Já tinha reparado que há algum tempo que não é disponibilizado na página do IPMA dados referentes às descargas eléctricas atmosféricas.
> Deixo aqui a resposta do IPMA  aos eventuais interessados:
> 
> ...



Muito boa noticia, obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## jonas (3 Fev 2017 às 09:41)

E de mim, ou o site do IPMA está indisponível?


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Fev 2017 às 09:44)

jonas disse:


> E de mim, ou o site do IPMA está indisponível?


O servidor também está em baixo por aqui.


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Fev 2017 às 09:58)

Aqui também não consigo aceder ao site deles não sei o que é que se passa!!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Fev 2017 às 10:32)

jonas disse:


> E de mim, ou o site do IPMA está indisponível?





António josé Sales disse:


> Aqui também não consigo aceder ao site deles não sei o que é que se passa!!


O problema já foi resolvido.


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Fev 2017 às 10:45)

Tiagolco disse:


> O problema já foi resolvido.


Sim também já consigo aceder ao site obrigado


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Fev 2017 às 08:14)

O IPMA tem neve na previsão para Vila Real, Viseu e Bragança hoje....
Então não era 800\1000m? Falta de rigor...


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2017 às 14:52)

Meteofan disse:


> O IPMA tem neve na previsão para Vila Real, Viseu e Bragança hoje....
> Então não era 800\1000m? Falta de rigor...


Não.

A previsão descritiva está assim desde ontem de manhã/tarde:


> Queda de neve acima de *600/800 metros*, subindo temporariamente a
> cota para 1000/1200 metros durante o dia.


----------



## Edward (14 Fev 2017 às 15:26)

Boa tarde.

Existe alguma forma de poder ter acesso a imagens de radar mais antigas pelo site do IPMA?


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2017 às 15:55)

Edward disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Existe alguma forma de poder ter acesso a imagens de radar mais antigas pelo site do IPMA?



Não, só podes ver as últimas 24 horas. Provavelmente só consegues essas imagens na sede do IPMA, onde devem guardá-las em armazenamento.

Mas se precisares de algum dia específico pergunta aqui, muitas pessoas tiram screenshots do radar, eu tenho algumas imagens desde 2014, pode ser que tenhas sorte.


----------



## guimeixen (14 Fev 2017 às 16:03)

Edward disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Existe alguma forma de poder ter acesso a imagens de radar mais antigas pelo site do IPMA?



As do mapa dinâmico são guardadas durante 1 mês(? a última que consigo ver é de 1 de fev.) mas não dá para aceder normalmente mas pode-se aceder através do inspecionar do google chrome. Se precisares de uma dessas posso dizer como obter.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2017 às 16:41)

Orion disse:


> No portal da Eumetsat é possível ter acesso às imagens dos últimos 4/5 dias.
> 
> Também disponibilizam imagens diárias desde 1981.


O user perguntou por imagens de radar.


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2017 às 17:01)

SpiderVV disse:


> O user perguntou por imagens de radar.



 Correto. Pouca atenção e a ver outras imagens de satélite.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Fev 2017 às 18:37)

Os resumos diários do IPMA já não são com os dados entre as 09h do próprio dia e do seguinte? É que a estação do Geofísico (Lisboa) entre a 01h e as 02h desta madrugada registou *12,9mm*, e no resumo diário apenas estão contabilizados 7,1mm...


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2017 às 22:08)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Os resumos diários do IPMA já não são com os dados entre as 09h do próprio dia e do seguinte? É que a estação do Geofísico (Lisboa) entre a 01h e as 02h desta madrugada registou *12,9mm*, e no resumo diário apenas estão contabilizados 7,1mm...


São das 00h às 00h, está na descrição algures a dizer "total diário".


----------



## Edward (15 Fev 2017 às 10:19)

Obrigado pelas dicas


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Fev 2017 às 18:27)

> Desde o início de fevereiro de 2017 o IPMA passou a disponibilizar no Twitter resumos da previsão meteorológica para o Continente - para o próprio dia (antes do início da manhã) e para o dia seguinte (durante a tarde).
> 
> Os resumos são elaborados pelos meteorologistas do IPMA responsáveis pela vigilância e previsão meteorológicas em regime operacional, podendo os resumos ser naturalmente complementados pela consulta de previsões descritivas mais detalhadas no site do IPMA e, também na APP do IPMA, de previsões meteorológicas por localidade.
> 
> ...



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia.../media/noticias/textos/nova-info-twitter.html

Boa evolução! Mas veremos no que irá dar.


Para já gostei do que fizeram com o evento de poeiras, muito estilo AEMET, mas ainda falta muito até chegarem lá...


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2017 às 13:55)

Boas, 

deve haver qualquer problema no IPMA pois  estou a receber avisos e previsões no e-mail ( através do serviço deles subscricoes@ipma.pt) que já são muito atrasadas ( início de Fevereiro), hoje então já foram uns 15 e-mails, vou cancelar a subscrição, pois isto é bastante incomodativo..é avisos, é previsões e comunicados, todos atrasados, já fora do contexo..


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2017 às 14:22)

Possivelmente tiveram problemas no _email server_ e ficou tudo em fila de espera, e quando resolveram o problema enviou tudo de uma vez. Pelo menos é o que me parece fazer mais sentido para essa situação acontecer.


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2017 às 14:32)

Certamente  algum problema  no servidor deles

A minha caixa do correio  está assim, e já foram apagados uns tantos e-mails 

Alto, acaba de chegar mais um e-mail do IPMA


----------



## ClaudiaRM (28 Fev 2017 às 14:34)

Estou prestes a atirar o telefone contra a parede! :-)


----------



## lserpa (28 Fev 2017 às 15:10)

Pelo menos já recebi a previsão especial para o carnaval, desuso que deverá ficar por aqui hahahaha


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Fev 2017 às 17:10)

Já tive que pôr o IPMA como spam e bloquear. Foram mais de 20 mails só de manhã.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mar 2017 às 20:17)

*Informação de Risco de Incêndio Florestal Mais Detalhada*





2017-03-07 (IPMA)

O site do IPMA passou a incluir uma representação do risco de incêndio florestal (RCM) para o continente com informação mais detalhada, na sequência de uma colaboração entre o IPMA e o ICNF (Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas).

Deste modo, além de se representar o risco de incêndio florestal ao nível do concelho, inclui-se, também para cada concelho, previsão meteorológica diária complementar, bem como as restrições ao uso do fogo em função da época do ano e do risco previsto.

É ainda de salientar que a colaboração em curso entre o IPMA e o ICNF deverá resultar num melhoramento das componentes de risco estrutural e meteorológico que compõem o índice RCM.



A referida informação está acessível através do seguinte link

Fonte


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mar 2017 às 18:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *Informação de Risco de Incêndio Florestal Mais Detalhada*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow previsão de temperatura até às centésimas, muito bem IPMA!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Mar 2017 às 11:58)

É com satisfação que vejo evolução do IPMA, contudo acho lamentável que essa evolução teime em não chegar ao seu "objeto" principal, as previsões.
Continuo a aguardar.


----------



## Thomar (9 Mar 2017 às 14:29)

Bem, saiu o boletim climatológico relativo ao mês de Fevereiro em Portugal continental, mas na segunda página, terceiro paragrafo tem uma afirmação no mínimo estranha:

_"precipitação foi, por vezes, forte, localmente de granizo e acompanhada de trovoada, os quais afetaram o litoral oeste e as regiões Centro e Sul. 
*De acordo com os relatos, houve queda de neve no dia 10 em alguns locais acima de 800-1000 m*."_

Então não houve um nevão na Cova da Beira acima dos 500 metros de altitude nesse dia?


----------



## 1337 (9 Mar 2017 às 14:31)

Maior valor de temperatura máxima Ponte de Lima com 24.5ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mar 2017 às 01:20)

Falem do relatório no tópico do clima!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2017 às 22:48)

Novidade.
O mapa DEA está de volta,finalmente, segundo consta os detectores foram remodelados.
Esperemos então que sejam mais eficazes na detecção.
Venham essas bombas. 



upload a picture


----------



## MSantos (12 Mar 2017 às 23:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Novidade.
> O mapa DEA está de volta,finalmente, segundo consta os detectores foram remodelados.
> Esperemos então que sejam mais eficazes na detecção.
> Venham essas bombas.
> ...



Boa! Vem mesmo a tempo das trovoadas de Primavera!!


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mar 2017 às 00:10)

Continua sem histórico, no entanto. "Hoje" e "Ontem" nenhum dá resultados.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mar 2017 às 21:12)

Vamos lá, ver se vem umas bombas para testar o detector em Olhão.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2017 às 11:11)

Regresso de duas estações:

Mirandela
V.N.Cerveira(Aeródromo)
A estação de Colares, Sintra é que morreu mesmo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Mar 2017 às 19:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Regresso de duas estações:
> 
> Mirandela
> V.N.Cerveira(Aeródromo)
> A estação de Colares, Sintra é que morreu mesmo.



Ainda há esperança, a da Amadora ressuscitou passado 1 ano e tal... #prayforColares


----------



## Teya (24 Mar 2017 às 17:47)

Não sei bem se será o tópico apropriado, mas aqui fica uma novidade 
https://weather.com/news/weather/ne...anization-cloud-atlas?cm_ven=FB_WX_EC_32217_7


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Abr 2017 às 19:57)

O IPMA acabou de mudar o seu logótipo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Abr 2017 às 20:23)

SpiderVV disse:


> O IPMA acabou de mudar o seu logótipo.


Simples e bonito!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Abr 2017 às 00:24)

Uma boa acção por parte do IPMA


----------



## Orion (29 Abr 2017 às 00:43)

Fartaram-se de ser criticados.

Erros nas previsões não são novidade nem este será o último. A massa crítica foi atingida 

Uma boa justificação para ser feita com grandes intervalos de tempo e/ou em eventos muito mediáticos. Mais que isso soará - ao público - como uma desculpa rasca.


----------



## JTavares (29 Abr 2017 às 16:39)

Não sei que meteorologistas temos que baseiam as previsões só em modelos!!!  Antes de haver computação não havia previsões? Enfim


----------



## criz0r (2 Mai 2017 às 11:14)

Achei sinceramente uma boa acção por parte do IPMA, é claro que não vão fazer isto certamente sempre que alguma previsão falhar até porque a Meteorologia não é nem nunca será uma ciência exacta, mas é muito positivo assumirem o erro.

Estamos cá para criticar e elogiar sempre que for necessário.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Mai 2017 às 18:14)

Um novo microsite do IPMA que aloja um projeto novo que têm do Atlas Europeu do Vento contém muitos dados que não estão disponíveis no site principal, incluindo meteogramas detalhados de observações para algumas localizações, e meteogramas do Arome e algumas cartas que não existem no site, assim como alguns produtos restritos do ECMWF.

Estão apenas disponíveis para um certo raio à volta da zona de investigação, no entanto: http://multisites.ipma.pt/newa/


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2017 às 18:59)

JTavares disse:


> Não sei que meteorologistas temos que baseiam as previsões só em modelos!!!  Antes de haver computação não havia previsões? Enfim



É como comparar a locomoção mediante cavalos ou mediante carros.

Dou o exemplo da previsão meteorológica no RU.





Não há modelos perfeitos. Há uns tendencialmente melhores que outros.


----------



## Agreste (5 Mai 2017 às 23:06)

sem computação faziam-se previsões para 3 dias... nada mais havia.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2017 às 13:11)

Os detectores das DEA estão realmente excelentes, detectam agora muito mais descargas.
Parabéns ao IPMA por ter corrigido a anterior falha,os resultados estão à vista.


----------



## PaulusLx (17 Mai 2017 às 07:40)

Não me está a ser possível hoje aceder ao site do IPMA, problemas?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mai 2017 às 12:27)

3 dias seguidos sem dados diários...


----------



## Thomar (29 Mai 2017 às 15:00)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> 3 dias seguidos sem dados diários...


De facto negativo. 
Mas pela positiva já viram a previsão descritiva? 
Previsão para 5 dias e resumo da previsão descritiva.


----------



## MSantos (30 Mai 2017 às 12:48)

Thomar disse:


> De facto negativo.
> Mas pela positiva já viram a previsão descritiva?
> Previsão para 5 dias e resumo da previsão descritiva.



Ainda não tinha reparado, é bom update! 

Quem viu o site do IPMA há uns anos e quem o vê agora... A malta aqui do forum passa a vida a queixar-se do IPMA mas o facto é que tem havido evoluções positivas!


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mai 2017 às 23:01)

A estação Faro (Aeroporto) morreu...  Desde de 6ª feira que não dá sinal de vida.

Vamos ver, quanto tempo Faro vai ficar sem estação, há uns anos atrás, teve uma falha no pluviómetro, Faro não teve dados de precipitação, durante vários meses.


----------



## Thomar (31 Mai 2017 às 08:59)

Thomar disse:


> De facto negativo.
> Mas pela positiva já viram a previsão descritiva?
> Previsão para 5 dias e resumo da previsão descritiva.


Afinal deve ter sido uma experiência, pois hoje já não está disponível.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Mai 2017 às 23:06)

Thomar disse:


> Afinal deve ter sido uma experiência, pois hoje já não está disponível.



Não. Já quando havia previsão descritiva de 4 dias, até ao início da tarde só estavam disponíveis 3 dias, agora passam a estar 4, e depois do início da tarde 5


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jun 2017 às 17:28)

Estão 5 dias de novo. Mudaram a estrutura da previsão também, contendo um resumo e a previsão completa.


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jun 2017 às 13:49)

Parabéns ao IPMA que consiguiu deixar todas as estações do Porto "morrerem". Enfim... já o mês passado não tivemos média de temperatura e pelos vistos vai continuar assim agora que a ultima resistente (S. Pilar) morreu.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jun 2017 às 18:51)

Outra estação importante nestes dias de calor é a estação de Mora. Contudo está a debitar dados de vento, pelo que pode ser só um erro. O mesmo para Serra do Pilar, só mostra a temperatura mínima e não a máxima. (ontem)


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jun 2017 às 22:20)

O Porto é uma estação importante o ano todo, não estamos a falar duma aldeia no meio do nada onde é dificil ir lá resolver as coisas. Mas nenhuma das 3 estações está a reportar dados,e a S.Pilar teve fora do ar recentemente mais dum ano, regressou e já está com problemas, ainda por cima com as máximas que é o mais importante nesta altura do ano. Mais uma vez as médias de temperatura vão ser ignoradas no boletim. Eu não vejo o Geofísico e Gago Coutinho com problemas constantes como as estações de cá, é incompreensível e de uma grande irresponsabilidade por parte do IPMA.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 09:36)

O radar de Loulé está inativo já há umas boas semaninhas.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 18:06)

Em situações de trovoadas intensas acho que o IPMA devia repensar numa forma de mostrar os dados no mapa de DEA's, porque neste momento o mapa de hoje nem funciona presumivelmente devido à quantidade de DEA's registadas que o site/browser tem de "renderizar".


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2017 às 18:13)

Outra coisa que já disse há algum tempo, era bom mudarem a escala da temperatura do mapa diário, não faz sentido terminar nos 30ºC. Depois é visualmente estranho estar o país todo em vermelho e sítios com 30,1ºC e outros com 44ºC. 

Podiam colocar escalas entre 30 e 35ºC e 35 e 40ºC, mudavam as cores para um tom mais arroxeado ou rosado.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (18 Jun 2017 às 20:01)

O IPMA costuma disponibilizar as DEA's do dia anterior? O mapa até está disponível, mas faltam as descargas..


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jun 2017 às 22:25)

Chega a uma hora que de repente deixa de funcionar o histórico. É estranho.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jun 2017 às 18:04)

*IPMA vai instalar rede de detetores de trovada na Madeira*
O projeto prevê a instalação de dois detetores na Madeira, em Santana e no Porto Moniz, um na ilha do Porto Santo e outro nas Selvagens







© DR

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) vai instalar uma rede de detetores de trovoada na Região Autónoma da Madeira, que deverá estar operacional no decurso de 2018, informou hoje o responsável regional da instituição. 

"O projeto ainda não foi aprovado, mas tudo indica que daqui por um ano a Madeira terá uma rede de detores de trovoada como já existe no continente e nas Canárias", disse Victor Prior, no âmbito de uma conferência sobre análise de riscos de incêndio, promovida pelo IPMA em parceria com Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil da Madeira.

O projeto prevê a instalação de dois detetores na Madeira, nos concelhos de Santana e Porto Moniz, um na ilha do Porto Santo e outro nas Selvagens. 

"O equipamento é da responsabilidade do IPMA, mas com uma grande ajuda das entidades regionais", declarou Victor Prior.

O responsável da delegação da Madeira do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera realçou, por outro lado, que atualmente está em fase de "construção e instalação" um novo radar meteorológico no Porto Santo, previsto para entrar em funcionamento em outubro.

Victor Prior esclareceu, ainda, que a Região Autónoma da Madeira dispõe um total de 19 estações meteorológicas, incluindo uma no Porto Santo e uma nas Selvagens, o que faz com que seja a maior do país em termos de densidade, considerando a pequena dimensão do arquipélago.

"É uma rede otimizada e bastante densa, que cobre detalhadamente a Madeira", vincou, sublinhando que em julho a região será ainda reforçada com a entrada em funcionamento de mais uma estação meteorológica, na freguesia do Monte (Funchal), na área de interface entre a floresta e a zona urbana.

"A estação do Monte ficará localizada aos 500 metros de altitude, para darmos melhor resposta [em termos de previsão], tanto ao nível do risco de incêndio, como da precipitação", sublinhou. 

Entretanto, o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil da Madeira acionou, desde 15 de junho, o Plano Operacional de Combate a Incêndios Florestais - POCIF 2017, colocando no terreno 132 elementos de prevenção e vigilância 24 horas por dia. 

Este efetivo representa um aumento de 35% em relação ao 2016, ano em que, no mês de agosto, a Madeira, e particularmente o concelho do Funchal, foi devastada por incêndios violentos que provocaram a morte de três pessoas e prejuízos materiais avaliados em 157 milhões de euros. 

O Plano Operacional de Combate em Incêndios Florestais vigora até 15 de outubro. 

LUSA


 FONTE


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2017 às 18:27)

Regresso saudoso da EMA de Colares,Sintra.


----------



## Orion (19 Jun 2017 às 18:41)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *IPMA vai instalar rede de detetores de trovada na Madeira*
> O projeto prevê a instalação de dois detetores na Madeira, em Santana e no Porto Moniz, um na ilha do Porto Santo e outro nas Selvagens
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.dn.pt/portugal/madeira/i...o-da-madeira-a-funcionar-em-2015-3600235.html

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...madeira-outubro-2016.8915/page-15#post-579431

http://www.netmadeira.com/noticias/...giao-tera-previsoes-sazonais-a-partir-de-maio



A minha reação inicial é a de dizer para esperarem sentados mas quem sabe? Até pode acontecer.

Eu cá ainda estou à espera do radar das Lajes (fora os outros 2) e dos detetores de raios mas já ficava contente com mapas meteorológicos minimamente decentes no portal do IPMA para as ilhas. Como nem tão cedo deve acontecer, termino como comecei   São notícias para boi dormir.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jun 2017 às 15:42)

Mar um pouco fresco para a altura do ano...







E parece que dia 21, muitas estações tiraram o dia de folga...


----------



## Orion (5 Jul 2017 às 15:26)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *IPMA vai instalar rede de detetores de trovada na Madeira*
> O projeto prevê a instalação de dois detetores na Madeira, em Santana e no Porto Moniz, um na ilha do Porto Santo e outro nas Selvagens
> 
> 
> ...




https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...electricas-relampagos.1053/page-4#post-613170

E pronto. Agora são 3 anos. É surpresa?

Do que sei, os Açores têm estações de deteção de raios mas os mesmos só servem para fins de investigação. Já a Madeira tem os sensores da AEMET que apesar de poderem ter alguns problemas é bem melhor que nada. Muito anúncio e pouca acção. É quase preferível anunciarem depois de terem instalado.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jul 2017 às 18:16)

Algo se passa com a estação de Portalegre, não regista precipitação á muito tempo, será algum problema com o pluviometro?


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 18:12)

Estação de Viana Do Alentejo está de volta.


----------



## 1337 (13 Jul 2017 às 23:21)

A estação de Monção Valinha alguém se lembra? De á tanto tempo que desapareceu do mapa...


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jul 2017 às 18:59)

Mas que raio de verão é este, com temperaturas tão anómalas!?!?


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jul 2017 às 19:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mas que raio de verão é este, com temperaturas tão anómalas!?!?


Acho até que houve geada


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jul 2017 às 20:32)

Davidmpb disse:


> Acho até que houve geada


E a magnífica amplitude térmica de 44,6ºC em Beja não deixa de supreender.


----------



## Thomar (17 Jul 2017 às 10:07)

A estação da Lousã (Aerodromo) está de volta.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2017 às 15:39)

Parece que site do IPMA está muito lento ,já nem se consegue abrir algumas páginas .


----------



## blade (12 Ago 2017 às 15:05)

não consigo entrar no site do ipma


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2017 às 15:07)

Pelo site diretamente http://ipma.pt dá. Pelo Google não. Esqueceram-se de atualizar o certificado de segurança.


----------



## Orion (16 Ago 2017 às 23:31)

Depois de uma longa espera o detetor dos Açores já está ativo (não me parece que seja uma instalação do IPMA).






O artigo fala num 'MoU'. Fico à espera das novidades do IPMA 

O detetor não aparece no Blitzortung.


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2017 às 00:05)

Aparentemente o detetor está na Horta. Faltam os raios para testar o portal  http://www.lightningmaps.org/


----------



## JTavares (28 Ago 2017 às 15:49)

O radar dinâmico actualiza enquanto que o normal não.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Ago 2017 às 16:16)

JTavares disse:


> O radar dinâmico actualiza enquanto que o normal não.


Atualiza mas é de 30 em 30 minutos.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Ago 2017 às 16:17)

O normal só atualiza de 30 em 30 minutos devido à ausência do radar de Loulé. A imagem normal só é processada de 10 em 10 minutos se todos os radares estiverem online. Selecionar um radar individualmente dará acesso às imagens de refletividade de 10 em 10 minutos.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Ago 2017 às 18:51)

O IPMA voltou a emitir avisos de trovoada.


----------



## Werk_AG (29 Ago 2017 às 04:12)

Orion disse:


> O detetor não aparece no Blitzortung.



Pode ser que esteja enganado, mas penso que no Blitzortung apenas são mostrados os detectors que pertencem à rede Blitzortung.  Por favor, alguem me corrija se estiver errado.


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2017 às 14:40)

Werk_AG disse:


> Pode ser que esteja enganado, mas penso que no Blitzortung apenas são mostrados os detectors que pertencem à rede Blitzortung.  Por favor, alguem me corrija se estiver errado.



No dia em que publiquei não aparecia mas já aparece.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2017 às 14:57)

A delegação açoriana do IPMA sempre a anos luz da continental em termos de comunicação com a população nas redes sociais, com esclarecimentos e por vezes até dados técnicos.


----------



## Orion (21 Set 2017 às 01:14)

Antes  https://www.rtp.pt/play/p1648/e305762/meteorologia-acores

Depois  https://www.rtp.pt/play/p1648/e305943/meteorologia-acores

Agora é o boletim pouco informativo.

No dia 19 choveu 34.3 mms no Corvo. No boletim do dia 20 nada se disse.

Autêntica trampa


----------



## lserpa (21 Set 2017 às 09:56)

Orion disse:


> Antes  https://www.rtp.pt/play/p1648/e305762/meteorologia-acores
> 
> Depois  https://www.rtp.pt/play/p1648/e305943/meteorologia-acores
> 
> ...



Trata-se de um situação completamente alheia ao IPMA.
É da responsabilidade da RTP!
Tive a oportunidade de esclarecer o sucedido.
Afirmei que tinha acabado de estragar o melhor programa da RTP, eis a resposta da RTP, em parte não se realizou, pois continua com apenas um dia de previsão.



> “Boa tarde Luís, É uma alteração transitória até à instalação definitiva do novo equipamento nas novas instalações. A partir de amanhã vamos acrescentar mais um dia à previsão, e no final de Outubro vai surgir algo completamente novo, num novo estúdio. Obrigado, abraço”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Out 2017 às 09:16)

O IPMA tem andado a lançar vários comunicados sobre a Ophelia de X em X horas, muito _a la_ NHC, o que é interessante 



> _Assunto:_ CICLONE TROPICAL OPHELIA
> O I.P.M.A. informa que às 03h (hora dos Açores) do dia 10 de Outubro, o centro da tempestade tropical Ophelia, localizava-se a 1260 km a W/SW dos Açores, tendo a intensidade do vento aumentado nas últimas horas: vento médio de 85 km/h e rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h. O ciclone Ophelia está a deslocar-se para NE a 11 km/h e espera-se que continue a intensificar-se nas próximas horas atingindo a categoria de furacão na 4ª feira. A partir do fim do dia de hoje (3º feira) o ciclone deverá deslocar-se para SE pelo que deverá permanecer a sul da região nos próximos dias. No entanto, a partir de 5ª feira ao fim do dia, prevê-se que a tempestade comece a deslocar-se lentamente para NE, aproximando-se assim do arquipélago.
> 
> Pela avaliação dos resultados dos diferentes modelos meteorológicos, existe uma probabilidade entre 5 a 10 % de as ilhas do Grupo Central (Faial, Pico, S. Jorge, Graciosa e Terceira) e de 15 a 20 % de as ilhas do Grupo Oriental (S. Miguel e Sta Maria) começarem a sentir efeitos da tempestade a partir de Sábado (14 de Outubro). Para as ilhas do Grupo Ocidental (Flores e Corvo) a probabilidade de serem afectados pelo ciclone é inferior a 5%.
> ...


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp

Têm a hora da próxima atualização no documento que colocam no Facebook: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6XaVQDYMgtPNTE1Q2dqdG5OdElfM09vWUhjZkFyRFdVazJn/view


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Out 2017 às 09:34)

SpiderVV disse:


> O IPMA tem andado a lançar vários comunicados sobre a Ophelia de X em X horas, muito _a la_ NHC, o que é interessante



Off-Topic: Será que os nossos amigos @Orion e @lserpa estarão por detrás destas actualizações?? O IPMA parece que não quer ser ultrapassado pelo Meteopt


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2017 às 14:57)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Será que os nossos amigos @Orion e @lserpa estarão por detrás destas actualizações?? O IPMA parece que não quer ser ultrapassado pelo Meteopt



Não 

Não me lembro da ano mas recentemente o IPMA emitiu pré-avisos para um ciclone tropical.

Atualização bem-vinda até porque a comunicação social já começa a ficar cheia de notícias que dizem que a Ophelia vai atingir os Açores. A população ainda vai pensar que é mais um Irma ou Maria


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Out 2017 às 10:58)

O IPMA já começou a atrasar as previsões a 10 dias... Era de esperar dada a incerteza com a evolução do Ophelia.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2017 às 01:33)

O IPMA de 2017 é tão fascinante como desconcertante.

Tanto inova com o mapa de radar dinâmico, algo raro por esse mundo fora, como negligentemente continua a ser um autêntico desastre em manter um mínimo de consistência territorial.

Qual é utilidade de um mapa de trampa como este? Nem com lupa se percebe o que quer que seja.






No site da AEMET ainda se compreende agora no IM português isto é inadmissível e vergonhoso.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Nov 2017 às 23:23)

Nem imagens de radar, nem imagens de satélite, nem dados das estações... Não me lembro de ver um apagão tão geral.

SIRESP v2.0


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Nov 2017 às 23:26)

As DEA's também foram ao ar, parece ser um apagão interno geral. Não era de admirar se eles próprios estivessem às cegas.


----------



## rokleon (3 Nov 2017 às 08:29)

Já vejo isso operacional


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Nov 2017 às 09:30)

Algo que não acontecia há um tempo, habemus aviso de trovoada.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 09:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> Algo que não acontecia há um tempo, habemus aviso de trovoada.


Sem nada escrito. 
O radar voltou a falhar...


----------



## joralentejano (3 Nov 2017 às 09:42)

Agora que se aproxima o agravamento do estado do tempo com células que podem ser severas em alguns locais, o radar foi de cana novamente   Se o IPMA tiver às cegas como temos estado, nem chega a perceber se há células perigosas ou não e o que está a acontecer noutros locais porque quando o radar deixa de funcionar as estações também.


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2017 às 09:48)

Realmente, com células em desenvolvimento no mar, e a caminho do Litoral Norte/Centro, sem radar não dá para ter uma noção da evolução e direcção das mesmas... parece que é de "propósito"... Não deverá ser um problema do radar em si, mas na apresentação/processamento dos dados no site do IPMA..


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Nov 2017 às 10:02)

Não é só o radar, é todo o sistema de processamento de dados deles, muito esquisito, devem andar com problemas graves na rede. Esperemos que não estejam às cegas também...


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2017 às 11:10)

Cambada de incompetentes isso sim.. até devem fazer de propósito


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Nov 2017 às 11:22)

Tenho em mim que se divertem muito à nossa custa lá para os lados do Aeroporto. 
Tenho em mim que "eles" também nos lêem aqui no fórum. 
Eu não posso acreditar que nas salas de protecção civil também vivam com este grau de incompetência no que diz respeito ao acesso aos dados quando eles são mais necessários. 
A informação é poder e eles sabem disso.


----------



## The Weatherman (3 Nov 2017 às 11:31)

Estas falhas sem qualquer explicação são no mínimo estranhas. Espero que não sirvam de justificação para determinadas circunstâncias.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Nov 2017 às 11:38)

Quanta teoria da conspiração para aqui vai! Especialmente quando as imagens de satélite e radar justificam o aviso, há alguma coisa que o IPMA tenha de "esconder"? O evento é assim tão extremo para que as pessoas "não possam ver"? Vá lá...

A rede do IPMA (ou mesmo de outros órgãos...) nunca foi perfeita, antes o site ia abaixo, agora vão as comunicações "apenas". Não é só o radar e as observações que estão em baixo. Modelos também não estão a sair, ninguém tem de esconder nada. Altura de tirar o chapelinho de alumínio.


----------



## The Weatherman (3 Nov 2017 às 11:55)

Sendo assim fiquemo-nos apenas pela simples, discreta e habitual incompetência dos técnicos


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Nov 2017 às 12:21)

Nos incêndios viu-se bem que a incompetência foi do IPMA, a Protecção Civil foi do mais competente que existiu que tanto em Junho como em Outubro não ligou patavina aos avisos do IPMA. 

Os avisos estão lançados, a maior parte da população anda toda na rua com o radar do IPMA ligado, epá vem aí uma célula ai meu deus que vou fazer agora. 

Eu, passo a maior parte do dia, a conduzir nem tempo tenho para olhar radares e etc, o mais importante está lançado que são os avisos, agora se existir uma chuvada mais forte e causar inundações, a culpa é do IPMA não tinha as imagens de radar e os serviços municipais estavam sentados ao pc, a ver se vinha uma célula mais jeitosa se valia a pena irem limpar as sarjetas ou não, olha não temos radar não vamos limpar, embora o IPMA tenha emitido aviso amarelo. 

Isto, é como funciona, as coisas em Portugal existe sempre uma boa desculpa quando a realidade é fabulosa.


----------



## criz0r (3 Nov 2017 às 12:48)

Tenho em mente, que existem alguns membros por aqui que deviam ponderar seriamente, em criar um sindicato e organizar uma manif na seguinte morada:

Rua C do Aeroporto
1749-077 Lisboa
Portugal
Coordenadas: Lat.38.775976; Log.-9.125747


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2017 às 12:51)

criz0r disse:


> Tenho em mente, que existem alguns membros por aqui que deviam ponderar seriamente, em criar um sindicato e organizar uma manif na seguinte morada:
> 
> Rua C do Aeroporto
> 1749-077 Lisboa
> ...



Trabalhas no IPMA? devem te pagar bem para os defenderes...


----------



## criz0r (3 Nov 2017 às 12:55)

miguel disse:


> Trabalhas no IPMA? devem te pagar bem para os defenderes...



Ou é porque não chove, ou é porque o AA persiste, ou é porque não havia avisos e ocorreram inundações, ou é porque foram emitidos avisos e afinal não se justifica, ou é orque não há radares..

Caramba, nem é preciso ser do IPMA para reparar que há quem precise de um berço para tanta choradeira.


----------



## MSantos (3 Nov 2017 às 13:59)

miguel disse:


> Trabalhas no IPMA? devem te pagar bem para os defenderes...



O MeteoPT não é o livro de reclamações do IPMA.

Querem reclamar façam-no onde as reclamações possam surtir efeito.

Formulário de contacto do IPMA: https://www.ipma.pt/pt/siteinfo/contacto.jsp

Telefone: (351) 218 447 000

Emails:

Comercial : comercial@ipma.pt
Informações: info@ipma.pt


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Nov 2017 às 14:36)

Mas será que hoje se justifica um aviso para trovoada( que raramente o lançam) para alguns distritos?
é que vendo os modelos não vejo que haja assim tantas condições para termos trovoadas fortes, já houve situações mais gravosos que não lançaram qualquer aviso para trovoada, mas posso estar enganado.


----------



## The Weatherman (3 Nov 2017 às 15:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas será que hoje se justifica um aviso para trovoada( que raramente o lançam) para alguns distritos?
> é que vendo os modelos não vejo que haja assim tantas condições para termos trovoadas fortes, já houve situações mais gravosos que não lançaram qualquer aviso para trovoada, mas posso estar enganado.



Sim, a descrição da sinóptica segundo o estofex :

"In the vicinity of the cut-off low, moist and cool air on top of mild sea water will create a few hundred J/kg of CAPE under weak vertical wind shear. Scattered to widespread thundery showers are expected throughout the forecast period over offshore and coastal areas, and a level 1 is issued for a risk of a few flash floods and one or two non-supercellular tornadoes.

Two special foci for convection exist:

(1) Persistent SW-erly flow advects rich moisture some distance inland into SW Spain (Extremadura and W Andalusia). 0-3 km shear is still enhanced to 15 m/s beneath a departing mid-level jet, which could suffice for better organized storms. In addition to the mentioned main risk of excessive rain and isolated tornadoes, (marginally) large hail and severe wind events are not ruled out in case supercells can form. However, moist profiles and limited instability keeps these risks comparably low. The activity will peak in the afternoon, but increasing synoptic lift may keep it going all night long.

(2) A strong mid-level vorticity maximum will swing around the cut-off low and enter central and S Portugal in the evening and overnight. A high thunderstorm coverage with an enhanced flash flood risk is anticipated, but model forecasts diverge too much with respect to the placement of convergence zones and rainfall peaks to issue a level 2."


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Nov 2017 às 22:14)

Desculpem dizer mas o IPMA são um bocado maus... Primeiro tinham chuva para toda a próxima semana com 70% probabilidade, depois tiram tudo, mas na previsão descritiva ainda metem chuva na terça a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-estrela, mas se formos consultar a previsão por localidade a probabilidade de precipitação é inferior a 5%.
Em que ficamos afinal? Chove ou faz sol


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2017 às 13:10)

Porque é que existe uma discrepância tão grande, entre os dados do IPMA e os dados do Ogimet, em termos de precipitação? 

Se for comparar os dados do Ogimet e do IPMA não batem certo.


----------



## Zoelae (15 Nov 2017 às 23:01)

O que é que se passa com o IPMA? Ainda não publicou o boletim climatológico de outubro (apenas o resumo), nem o boletim da seca do mesmo mês...


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2017 às 07:07)

Ai IPMA, então o que se passa com o radar dinâmico?

Agora que se aproxima alguma chuva ele deixa de funcionar?? 

E já está assim há várias horas...


----------



## WindMaster (22 Nov 2017 às 11:36)

Snifa disse:


> E já está assim há várias horas...



Várias horas não, já não funciona desde há uns dias, acho que pelo menos desde 2ªfeira de manhã


----------



## Pek (4 Dez 2017 às 18:28)

AEMET, IPMA y Météo-France pondrán nombre a las borrascas con fuertes vientos y serán nombres españoles, portugueses y franceses:




_En asociación con los servicios meteorológicos AEMET (España) e IPMA (Portugal), Meteo-France va a nombrar desde el 1 de diciembre de 2017 las borrascas y las tempestades que probablemente afecten a Francia, España o Portugal con vientos intensos._


*Nota. Traducción libre del texto originario por la RAM desde el portal de Météo-France*



*¿Qué es una tempestad (RAM: equivalente a borrasca intensa)?*

Una tempestad es un área extendida de fuertes vientos generados en latitudes medias por un *sistema de bajas presiones (depresión o borrasca).* Para caracterizar la gravedad de una tempestad, se tienen en cuenta:  *los valores máximos registrados de ráfagas de viento, así como la duración del evento y el área de la zona afectada por los vientos más fuertes (ráfagas superiores a 100 km / h o más)*. *Las borrascas descritas como “importantes” a nivel nacional afectan a más del 10% del territorio.*




*Nombres propuestos para las borrascas con fuertes vientos para el invierno 2017-2018. Météo-France.*



*¿Por qué nombrar  a las borrascas?*

Dando un nombre a las tempestades/borrascas hace que sea posible *comunicarse de manera más efectiva al acercarse a un fenómeno de viento violento*. El sistema de denominación de tempestades y borrascas ya se implementó con éxito en 2016 por el Reino Unido e Irlanda. Las encuestas en estos dos países han demostrado que las personas son mucho más conscientes de las precauciones de seguridad cuando la amenaza de fuertes vientos se identifica claramente como relacionada con una tormenta con nombre.



*¿Cuándo y cómo se llama una borrasca?*

*Una borrasca se nombra solo si es probable que cause al menos un nivel naranja de alerta en uno de los tres países.*

El servicio meteorológico que planea emitir la primera alerta naranja o roja asigna un nombre a esta depresión tempestuosa de la lista preestablecida e informa a los otros dos. La depresión que genera la borrasca mantiene el mismo nombre a lo largo de su ciclo de vida. *Tenga en cuenta que las tempestades debidas a vientos regionales como el Mistral no encajan en este marco y no se nombran* (RAM: en otras palabras y en principio se entiende que, los vientos locales generados por borrascas no darán lugar a nombres a estas. Lo mismo ocurriría con el cierzo, levante, tramontana, etc., en España).



*¿Qué está cambiando?*

Petra, Qumaira, Xynthia, Klaus, Dirk …  son borrascas  nombradas por la  Universidad Libre de Berlín *(RAM, sin ser nombres oficiales para los Servicios Meteorológicos Nacionales Europeos)*.

Météo-France, AEMET e IPMA están ofreciendo este nuevo sistema de nombres para los medios de comunicación, el público en general, socios, instituciones, etc., *a partir de este invierno 2017-2018.*



*¿La coordinación se limita a estos tres países?*

No: cuando se pronostica que una borrasca afectará primero al territorio de Irlanda o Gran Bretaña, se conservará el nombre elegido por estos servicios meteorológicos, y también se aplicará el recíproco.

*Se planea una extensión de esta coordinación a todos los países europeos.*

_*RAM: *Según el portal MeteoTerm de la OMM_

_*Tempête*_

_1) Perturbation atmosphérique comportant des variations des champs de pression et de vent dominants dont l’échelle va de celle des tornades (1 km) à celles des cyclones extratropicaux (2000 à 3000 km). 2) Vent dont la vitesse est comprise entre 48 et 55 nœuds (force 10 de l’échelle Beaufort)._

_Su equivalente en español:_

_*Temporal*_

_1) Alteración atmosférica que comprende perturbaciones de los campos de presión y de viento predominantes, en escalas que van de los tornados (1 km) a los ciclones extratropicales (2000 a 3000 km). 2) Viento con una velocidad comprendida entre 48 y 55 nudos (escala de Beaufort: viento de fuerza 10)._

*La RAM la ha traducido como borrasca.*

*Nota de la RAM*. No sabemos si esto afectará a las *borrascas, temporales y tempestades que afecten a Canarias*. AEMET deberá aclararlo. De cualquier forma, esperemos que sí.


04/12/2017

Enlace a la noticia en español: https://www.tiempo.com/ram/385852/m...ombra-las-borrascas-intensas-fuertes-vientos/
Enlace a la noticia en francés: http://www.meteofrance.fr/espace-presse/56343720-meteo-france-nomme-les-tempetes


----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2017 às 18:40)

Pek disse:


> *¿Por qué nombrar a las borrascas?*



Inveja por não terem furacões 

Isso é coisa da europa do norte. Em PT isso é novo. Como será a adaptação?


----------



## Pek (4 Dez 2017 às 19:00)

Orion disse:


> Inveja por não terem furacões







Orion disse:


> Isso é coisa da europa do norte. Em PT isso é novo. Como será a adaptação?



Me imagino que inicialmente se harán bromas (brincadeiras) con los nombres... Aunque al menos servirá para unificar los seguimientos por twitter


----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2017 às 19:07)

C'mé? Vai haver anos com 2 Gordons? E vão usar o Ophelia? Ultraje! 

P'ró ano vai haver um Tanya (no verão ). É desta que o vento chega aos 200 km/h nos Açores (espero que não) 

---

Grande confusão que vai ser. A Europa Ocidental tem menos tempestades.


----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2017 às 19:22)

A Univ. Berlim até dá nomes aos anticiclones.






Na nossa latitude não faz muito sentido e há ainda isto:



> Giving names to high and low pressure systems has a long tradition: Since 1954, the Institute of Meteorology of the Free University of Berlin names Highs and Lows which influence the weather in middle Europe. Those names are used by meteorological services and you can see them in weather briefings in newspapers, on radios and at television.
> 
> With Adopt-a-Vortex everybody is able to participate in the naming process. This is not only for entertainment purposes, but it has a very serious reason! Every adoption means to enable the continuation of climate observation and the comprehensive weather observation by students, which is carried out at the Institute of Meteorology of the Free University of Berlin, Euro by Euro.
> 
> ...



Opiniões. Pessoalmente acho que dar nomes aos ciclones (PRT-ESP-FRA) só vai complicar.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2017 às 19:27)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Para alguns distritos como o de Viseu, nem é para a capital de distrito, é para um dado local/estação. Aqui em Viseu eles não ligam à estação da cidade (que regista boas inversões), ligam unicamente à estação do aeródromo. As previsões significativas e avisos são feitos em função desta estação.  É uma pura parvoíce analisar a temperatura para um único ponto(estação) e tapar o sol com a peneira às outras regiões que tem temperaturas mínimas bem enquadradas nos critérios de avisos deles. Para além desta parvoíce, a outra questão é que não faz sentido emitir avisos para um local  (aeródromo) onde nem reside o maior aglomerado populacional


Tantas estações e baseiam-se apenas numa para lançar os avisos. Desde dia 1 que a estação de Benavila e de Elvas registam mínimas dentro dos critérios para lançar o aviso amarelo e onde anda o aviso? Pois...
Mesmo para o distrito de Santarém não há qualquer aviso e Coruche e Tomar estão a registar temperaturas mínimas já dentro do patamar do aviso laranja pelo menos (-2/-3ºC) desde dia 1 de dezembro. Mas como a capital de distrito não tem registado mínimas para lançar sequer amarelo, não o lançam. É exatamente igual como Portalegre.
Pelo menos o aviso amarelo devia ter sido lançado, visto que nos distritos de toda a região sul foi e os valores para o lançar são os mesmos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Dez 2017 às 20:44)

joralentejano disse:


> Tantas estações e baseiam-se apenas numa para lançar os avisos. Desde dia 1 que a estação de Benavila e de Elvas registam mínimas dentro dos critérios para lançar o aviso amarelo e onde anda o aviso? Pois...
> Mesmo para o distrito de Santarém não há qualquer aviso e Coruche e Tomar estão a registar temperaturas mínimas já dentro do patamar do aviso laranja pelo menos (-2/-3ºC) desde dia 1 de dezembro. Mas como a capital de distrito não tem registado mínimas para lançar sequer amarelo, não o lançam. É exatamente igual como Portalegre.
> Pelo menos o aviso amarelo devia ter sido lançado, visto que nos distritos de toda a região sul foi e os valores para o lançar são os mesmos.



Ora... A nulidade dos avisos do IPMA... VALEM ZERO!


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2017 às 20:58)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Ora... A nulidade dos avisos do IPMA... VALEM ZERO!


Por vezes, parece que são lançados à toa e isto é a prova disso! Sinceramente, assim sendo, não sei para que querem as estações.  Mais um dia em que Alvega e as estações referidas acima caminham para os negativos. Tal como disse, com os valores e a sua duração, se olhássemos para os critérios já dariam até para aviso laranja. Eu por mim, tanto se me dá, este frio não é nada de anormal para a altura, mas se os critérios existem são para se cumprir.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Dez 2017 às 21:51)

Então e Miranda do Douro?
Podem lá enrregelar que não há aviso... Em Mirandela podem arder que não há aviso... Enfim... Se há assunto em que me apetece implodir o IPMA... O sistema de avisos esta no topo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2017 às 22:19)

Se as cut-off's não entrarem para o nome das tempestades, não faz sentido, já que as cut-off's chegam a ser mais violentas em termos de precipitação do que as tempestades ditas com nomes que deixam é vento. 

Notícia de última hora: *Ana a tempestade poderosa vai varrer Portugal Continental esta noite*. 

A tempestade Ana que já causou estragos na Ilha da Madeira com ventos de 150 km/h, prepara-se para entrar toda poderosa esta noite no Algarve. Com ventos que podem chegar aos 160 km/h, com ondas de 6 a 8 metros e com precipitação forte, seguindo trajectória para o norte. 



Vai ser, assim a comunicação social dará as notícias.


----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2017 às 23:20)

Com a lista fica mais fácil para os tugas contabilizarem as tempestades que passam ao largo.

Uma qualquer tempestade tem especial importância se afetar no mínimo 10% do território em questão. Isto para mim significa que haverá muita frustração para a malta habitual (do sul). O litoral norte e a Galiza são os principais afetados pelas depressões a que querem dar nomes.

O seguimento dos ciclones sem-nome tem sido assim tão mau? O norte de França tem muito mais em comum com o RU e Irlanda do que a maioria de Espanha e Portugal.

Deviam ignorar o passo anterior e passar logo para a coordenação europeia:


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2017 às 12:29)

joralentejano disse:


> Tantas estações e baseiam-se apenas numa para lançar os avisos. Desde dia 1 que a estação de Benavila e de Elvas registam mínimas dentro dos critérios para lançar o aviso amarelo e onde anda o aviso? Pois...
> Mesmo para o distrito de Santarém não há qualquer aviso e Coruche e Tomar estão a registar temperaturas mínimas já dentro do patamar do aviso laranja pelo menos (-2/-3ºC) desde dia 1 de dezembro. Mas como a capital de distrito não tem registado mínimas para lançar sequer amarelo, não o lançam. É exatamente igual como Portalegre.
> Pelo menos o aviso amarelo devia ter sido lançado, visto que nos distritos de toda a região sul foi e os valores para o lançar são os mesmos.



Também sempre achei engraçado o conceito de "formação de geada em especial no interior", como dizem sempre na descritiva. Óbvio que o interior tem mais dias de geada, a questão é que  existem locais muito frios junto ao litoral e com grandes quantidades de geada, conheço muitos.
Nestes dias, qualquer buraco abrigado  tem geada, seja a 100 metros do mar, como a 200 kms, enfim.
Ainda ontem passei as 11horas numa zona perto de Sintra e vi vestígios de geada, faço ideia a mínima e a força da geada naquela aldeia.
O que vale é que já andamos nisto algum tempo, e já sabemos como é.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Dez 2017 às 12:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Também sempre achei engraçado o conceito de "formação de geada em especial no interior", como dizem sempre na descritiva.


O "em especial" não quer dizer que não haja geada no litoral também.


----------



## rozzo (5 Dez 2017 às 12:45)

Aparte das críticas aos Avisos (que neste caso até concordo), não concordo propriamente com essa crítica a aparecer na descritiva "formação de geada em especial no interior". Acho que ao dizer "*em especial*" está claro que é mais provável/generalizada nas regiões do interior. E não é isso completamente verdade?
Não está a dizer que não pode ocorrer em regiões que não sejam interior. E apesar de também ocorrer em alguns locais do litoral (sim alguns, pois são essencialmente vales localizados), não é verdade que ocorre maioritariamente nas regiões interiores? A mim parece-me que sim...

Nós como meteoloucos que andamos "à caça" das geadas no buracos e vales próximos das nossas zonas temos outra percepção, mas também um pouco tendenciosa, tendemos a fixar-nos nisso.
Mas se formos ver bem... Qual será a percentagem de área de zonas litorais (a menos de 30km do mar) que realmente tem geada nestes dias? Não deve ser assim tão grande sejamos sinceros... E volto a referir, em nenhuma parte desse texto do IPMA diz que não haverá geada também no litoral...

De qualquer forma, podia-se sempre melhorar o texto, se calhar até de uma forma didática, que ajudaria o comum cidadão a entender alguns destes fenómenos. Por exemplo algo do género: "formação de geada em especial no interior e nos vales/terras baixas", ou algo semelhante. Assim as pessoas lendo isso muitas vezes, tenderiam a assimilar naturalmente o conceito de que geadas e mínimas baixas são favorecidas nesses terrenos.

Mas agora que falamos nisto, tenho ideia que era comum há uns anos o IPMA escrever ou dizer "em especial no interior e locais abrigados". Também não seria talvez a melhor descrição de facto... O conceito de "local abrigado" é bastante discutível neste contexto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2017 às 13:34)

rozzo disse:


> Aparte das críticas aos Avisos (que neste caso até concordo), não concordo propriamente com essa crítica a aparecer na descritiva "formação de geada em especial no interior". Acho que ao dizer "*em especial*" está claro que é mais provável/generalizada nas regiões do interior. E não é isso completamente verdade?
> Não está a dizer que não pode ocorrer em regiões que não sejam interior. E apesar de também ocorrer em alguns locais do litoral (sim alguns, pois são essencialmente vales localizados), não é verdade que ocorre maioritariamente nas regiões interiores? A mim parece-me que sim...
> 
> Nós como meteoloucos que andamos "à caça" das geadas no buracos e vales próximos das nossas zonas temos outra percepção, mas também um pouco tendenciosa, tendemos a fixar-nos nisso.
> ...



Os avisos também são bem lançados. Dizer, que o IPMA tem os avisos mal lançados, na AEMET também não existe assim tantas províncias com avisos. O problema, nas zonas aonde existe inversões as mínimas são mais baixas e vejamos o caso de Aljezur que teve uma mínima a rondar os -5ºC, ora vendo os critérios de emissão, daria um aviso vermelho e faz sentido estar aviso vermelho? Claro que não faz, nem faz sentido ter aviso nenhum que só está restringido a Aljezur, e a zona do Aeródromo de Portimão é outro caso especial, que não faz sentido, só essas 2 estações sofrem inversões no Algarve, porque se no Aeródromo de Portimão está gelo, na Praia da Rocha está cerca de 8ºC a mais em média. 

Por isso, os avisos estão mais que correctos, só se o IPMA fizesse os avisos rua a rua, mesmo assim alguém vinha criticar que a sua rua merecia um aviso. 

Se -1ºC na estação Faro (Aeroporto) é aviso vermelho e dada a excepcionalidade nunca o vi em toda a minha vida, é como fazer -10ºC/-12ºC em Aljezur, logo não justifica estar nenhum aviso. 

Em relação ao calor, no Verão, o IPMA melhorou e bastante nos últimos anos, aqui no Algarve, nisso melhorou e já são lançados praticamente todos.


----------



## AnDré (5 Dez 2017 às 14:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Por vezes, parece que são lançados à toa e isto é a prova disso! Sinceramente, assim sendo, não sei para que querem as estações.  Mais um dia em que Alvega e as estações referidas acima caminham para os negativos. Tal como disse, com os valores e a sua duração, se olhássemos para os critérios já dariam até para aviso laranja. Eu por mim, tanto se me dá, este frio não é nada de anormal para a altura, mas se os critérios existem são para se cumprir.



No que toca a temperaturas, os critérios estão idealizados para as capitais de distrito. E apesar de não serem os ideais, não acho que sejam assim tão descabidos.
Olhemos para o distrito de Faro. Faro entra em aviso amarelo aos 4ºC. Aos -1ºC é aviso vermelho.
Aljezur está há 6 dias com mínimas negativas. Faria sentido o distrito de Faro estar há 6 dias em aviso vermelho?
O distrito de Santarém, por causa de Alvega, também já andaria em aviso vermelho.
E mesmo que os avisos fossem elaborados por concelhos e não distritos, faria sentido Aljezur, Alvega, Dunas de Mira, etc, etc, estarem sempre em aviso laranja/vermelho, quando o normal no mês de Dezembro e com céu limpo, é terem essas temperaturas?

Claro que não, e isso só iria tirar ainda mais crédito aos avisos lançados.

A alterar os avisos, a meu ver, os mesmos deveriam ser idealizados em função do número de frequência.
Um aviso vermelho deveria ser para algo que acontece, em média menos de uma vez por ano. (Recorrendo-se às normais 81-10). Ou seja, algo raro.
Um aviso laranja, seria para algo que acontece, em média uma, duas, no máximo três vezes por ano.
Um aviso amarelo, não mais que 10 vezes, em média.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2017 às 15:23)

AnDré disse:


> No que toca a temperaturas, os critérios estão idealizados para as capitais de distrito. E apesar de não serem os ideais, não acho que sejam assim tão descabidos.
> Olhemos para o distrito de Faro. Faro entra em aviso amarelo aos 4ºC. Aos -1ºC é aviso vermelho.
> Aljezur está há 6 dias com mínimas negativas. Faria sentido o distrito de Faro estar há 6 dias em aviso vermelho?
> O distrito de Santarém, por causa de Alvega, também já andaria em aviso vermelho.
> ...


Ninguém disse que era necessário ser logo um aviso vermelho, até porque este frio não é nada que não estejamos habituados nesta altura do ano. Se os critérios estão apenas idealizados para as capitais de distrito, então porque é que Beja está em aviso amarelo? A estação da capital de distrito ainda não registou nenhuma mínima dentro dos valores para aviso amarelo. Mas entretanto, os valores registados nas restantes estações do IPMA que estão colocadas no distrito já registaram valores justificáveis, tal como no distrito de Santarém e também Portalegre. Nos distritos do Alentejo e de Santarém, os valores para o aviso amarelo são os mesmos, então porque se lançam para uns e para outros não? Com os valores que as estações têm mostrado, mesmo sendo algo habitual, é frio intenso e como é óbvio justificável para tal aviso.
No caso do distrito de Portalegre, é completamente absurdo estar à espera que a estação da cidade registe mínimas justificáveis para lançar o aviso, nestes casos de inversão térmica, quando a estação registar uma temperatura inferior a 1ºC durante um período de mais de 48h, que é raro devido ao vento de Nordeste tão habitual naquela zona, já grande parte das localidades têm temperaturas dentro do patamar do aviso laranja (se fossemos apenas olhar para os critérios de emissão). Ainda ontem, vi uma foto em Alter do Chão de uma temperatura de -2ºC, ontem registei em Arronches -4ºC, em Benavila também deverá ter lá chegado, Elvas deverá ter ido para além dos -3ºC...e por este distrito fora não devem faltar localidades com temperaturas deste género, como por exemplo Ponte de Sôr.
No caso de Faro, que referiste, uma coisa é ser apenas uma estação a registar valores muito baixos, outra é serem quase todas as estações.
A minha opinião está dada e continua a ser a mesma, é completamente absurdo basearem-se apenas na temperatura da capital de distrito quando têm várias estações espalhadas pelos distritos. Tal como o @rozzo referiu, a explicação no aviso devia ser a seguinte:  "formação de geada em especial no interior e nos vales/terras baixas". Os avisos servem não só para as pessoas se agasalharem bem e estar bem prevenidas como também para a condução, por exemplo, pois é muito provável que em locais de temperaturas muito baixas, apareça gelo na estrada que é um enorme perigo.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2017 às 20:05)

rozzo disse:


> l...
> 
> *De qualquer forma, podia-se sempre melhorar o texto, se calhar até de uma forma didática, que ajudaria o comum cidadão a entender alguns destes fenómenos. Por exemplo algo do género: "formação de geada em especial no interior e nos vales/terras baixas", ou algo semelhante. Assim as pessoas lendo isso muitas vezes, tenderiam a assimilar naturalmente o conceito de que geadas e mínimas baixas são favorecidas nesses terrenos.*
> 
> Mas agora que falamos nisto, tenho ideia que era comum há uns anos o IPMA escrever ou dizer "em especial no interior e locais abrigados". Também não seria talvez a melhor descrição de facto... O conceito de "local abrigado" é bastante discutível neste contexto.



Boas,

O meu ponto é mesmo esse que meti a negrito!
Não há qualquer comparação entre geada no litoral e interior, isso jamais se poderá discutir, nem o discuti,isso seria estúpido.
Acho é que há zonas do litoral que apresentam um número considerado de geada, isso por vezes é pouco salientado, para alem da meteorologia a climatologia entra em acção, apenas isso.
No outro ambito o IPMA é pouco rigoroso no vento que assola a minha região, e aí não há como vir com _paninhos quentes_, factos são factos.

Nota: Acho impossível um sistema de avisos por concelho, conforme já aqui foi falado, pobre pessoal do IPMA era uma loucura lol Nem há conhecimento para tal.


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2017 às 13:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Ninguém disse que era necessário ser logo um aviso vermelho, até porque este frio não é nada que não estejamos habituados nesta altura do ano. Se os critérios estão apenas idealizados para as capitais de distrito, então porque é que Beja está em aviso amarelo? A estação da capital de distrito ainda não registou nenhuma mínima dentro dos valores para aviso amarelo. Mas entretanto, os valores registados nas restantes estações do IPMA que estão colocadas no distrito já registaram valores justificáveis, tal como no distrito de Santarém e também Portalegre. Nos distritos do Alentejo e de Santarém, os valores para o aviso amarelo são os mesmos, então porque se lançam para uns e para outros não? Com os valores que as estações têm mostrado, mesmo sendo algo habitual, é frio intenso e como é óbvio justificável para tal aviso.



Se estamos em Dezembro, e se "_este frio não é nada que não estejamos habituados_", para quê os tais avisos? Banalizam-se os avisos, por isso é que depois ninguém liga nenhuma aos mesmo.
Sobre Beja estar ou não em aviso, isso já tem que ser perguntado directamente ao IPMA.



joralentejano disse:


> No caso do distrito de Portalegre, é completamente absurdo estar à espera que a estação da cidade registe mínimas justificáveis para lançar o aviso, nestes casos de inversão térmica, quando a estação registar uma temperatura inferior a 1ºC durante um período de mais de 48h, que é raro devido ao vento de Nordeste tão habitual naquela zona, já grande parte das localidades têm temperaturas dentro do patamar do aviso laranja (se fossemos apenas olhar para os critérios de emissão). Ainda ontem, vi uma foto em Alter do Chão de uma temperatura de -2ºC, ontem registei em Arronches -4ºC, em Benavila também deverá ter lá chegado, Elvas deverá ter ido para além dos -3ºC...e por este distrito fora não devem faltar localidades com temperaturas deste género, como por exemplo Ponte de Sôr.



Mas os critérios de emissão são referentes às normais de Portalegre (capital de distrito), tendo em conta as normais da EMA. Da mesma forma, nas máximas, Portalegre entra em aviso em valores que em outros pontos do distrito (Elvas, por exemplo), são completamente banais.

Se houvesse avisos aí para Arronches, e tendo em conta os valores que vais relatando, só com Tmin<-3ºC ou -4ºC é que deveria fazer sentido um aviso amarelo, porque acima disso são valores banais para o lugar que é.



joralentejano disse:


> No caso de Faro, que referiste, uma coisa é ser apenas uma estação a registar valores muito baixos, outra é serem quase todas as estações.
> A minha opinião está dada e continua a ser a mesma, é completamente absurdo basearem-se apenas na temperatura da capital de distrito quando têm várias estações espalhadas pelos distritos. Tal como o @rozzo referiu, a explicação no aviso devia ser a seguinte:  "formação de geada em especial no interior e nos vales/terras baixas".



Alcoutim e Portimão também fazem parte do distrito de Faro. Se houvessem avisos por cada estação que há, teriam que haver quase 100 critérios. Em Portalegre até haveriam dois critérios, um para a cidade e outro para a EMA. 



joralentejano disse:


> Os avisos servem não só para as pessoas se agasalharem bem e estar bem prevenidas como também para a condução, por exemplo, pois é muito provável que em locais de temperaturas muito baixas, apareça gelo na estrada que é um enorme perigo.



Faz sentido em localidades onde a geada é um fenómeno raro. Imagina se os distritos de Bragança, Vila Real, Viseu e Guarda, estivessem em aviso amarelo, por casa vez que se forma gelo na estrada em uma qualquer localidade? Passavam parte do ano em aviso.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Dez 2017 às 13:35)

Posto isto, está tudo errado...
Extrapolar para uma unidade territorial tão vasta como um distrito as normais de uma estação meteorológica é um autentico disparate...
A solução está num novo mapa, que identifique um patamar mínimo que conjuge o realismo e a capacidade operacional do IPMA tal como fez a AEMET e a MeteoGalicia... será assim tão complicado?
Alías o IPMA já o fez na RAM, sempre pensei que fizessem o mesmo por cá... mas até agora nada.


----------



## rozzo (6 Dez 2017 às 13:43)

AnDré disse:


> Faz sentido em localidades onde a geada é um fenómeno raro. Imagina se os distritos de Bragança, Vila Real, Viseu e Guarda, estivessem em aviso amarelo, por casa vez que se forma gelo na estrada em uma qualquer localidade? Passavam parte do ano em aviso.




Por acaso acho isso um pouco discutível...

A questão é... Nos avisos há variáveis para os quais os critérios são dependentes da climatologia do local (já aqui pondo de parte o tão falado problema de ser a capital de distrito a referência total) como a temperatura, e outras que obviamente não podem depender do local nem do mês, como a precipitação ou algumas mais "qualitativas" que quantitativas, como os avisos de trovoada que são gerais.

Os limiares de temperatura OBVIAMENTE têm de ser variáveis de acordo com o normal da região e da altura do ano (nem podia ser de outra maneira), e para isso já se deram aqui vários exemplos. Tão básico como 0º em Lisboa ser muito mais anormal e problemático do que em Bragança. Até aqui tudo bem.

Mas tal como para variáveis mais "qualitativas" como trovoadas, esse exemplo do gelo na estrada para mim não deveria ser ajustável e considerado "normal" para certos distritos. Se houver formação de geada forte ou gelo nas estradas, é uma situação perigosa, ponto. Pelo menos na minha opinião, seja no distrito de Bragança em 50% dos dias de inverno (mesmo assim devem ser menos) ou no distrito de Lisboa em 1% dos dias de Inverno. Não me parece uma variável que devesse ser ajustada dessa forma sinceramente.

De qualquer forma... Isto acaba por ser uma "não questão", uma vez que não há nos critérios de Avisos qualquer coisa que submeta para geadas ou formação de gelo.
Apenas para avisos de neve, e os das temperaturas, portanto acaba por esse ponto em particular na "normalidade" na ocorrência de geada/gelo basicamente irrelevante para os critérios de emissão dos Avisos do IPMA...


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2017 às 14:22)

rozzo disse:


> Por acaso acho isso um pouco discutível...
> 
> A questão é... Nos avisos há variáveis para os quais os critérios são dependentes da climatologia do local (já aqui pondo de parte o tão falado problema de ser a capital de distrito a referência total) como a temperatura, e outras que obviamente não podem depender do local nem do mês, como a precipitação ou algumas mais "qualitativas" que quantitativas, como os avisos de trovoada que são gerais.
> 
> ...



Mas acho que isso vai além dos deveres do IPMA. Aliás, deverão ser as diversas entidades que gerem as estradas de Portugal que a tratar disso, digo eu.
Há um sinal de trânsito referente ao assunto. Deveriam haver mais placas talvez, ou painéis de sinalização.

A Nacional 2, nos distritos de Viseu e Vila Real, passa por alguns lugares húmidos e sombrios onde de Novembro a Março ou têm gelo (tempo anti-ciclónico) ou está molhada (chuva). Acho que não faz sentido os dois distritos estarem em aviso permanente por causa do gelo constante nessa estrada.

Havendo avisos de gelo na estrada, acho que faria mais sentido os mesmos constarem numa página de trânsito ou de estradas. Da mesma forma que o fazem com as estradas na Serra da Estrela.


----------



## rozzo (6 Dez 2017 às 14:25)

Também concordo que o Aviso de estradas perigosas por gelo ou qualquer outro motivo vai além dos deveres do IPMA. Tem de ser alguma outra entidade a coordenar isso. Nem se põe em questão.

Ainda assim, a informação das condições para tal tem de partir do IPMA sempre, é claro, se não for o IPMA a prever possibilidade de formação de gelo quem será?


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Dez 2017 às 11:16)

Vento Indefinido??? Só se for de "mordeste" 





Bem pode o IPMA retirar esses ventos indefinidos, porque senão teremos os telejornais a abrirem com "IPMA prevê vento indefinido para o Natal" ou então "Vem ai o Bruno (indefinido) Vendaval"


----------



## aoc36 (10 Jan 2018 às 20:55)

App do IPMA foi actualizado (iOS).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jan 2018 às 19:41)

Parece que o IPMA alterou finalmente a escala de cores da temperatura do mapa das observações!


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jan 2018 às 21:25)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Parece que o IPMA alterou finalmente a escala de cores da temperatura do mapa das observações!


ALELUIA! Será que só agora é que leram o mail que enviei sobre isso? xD

Pequeno _OCD_ meu, gostava mais das temperaturas mais frias a azul escuro do que a roxo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jan 2018 às 22:50)

A estação de Sagres morreu desde do dia 7 de Janeiro.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2018 às 23:05)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Parece que o IPMA alterou finalmente a escala de cores da temperatura do mapa das observações!



Já era tempo! 

Bom update!


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2018 às 23:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A estação de Sagres morreu desde do dia 7 de Janeiro.



Se formos por aí, faz hoje precisamente 3 anos que fizeram o funeral à estação do Caramulo, começou com uma doença continuada que a levou desta para melhor. Gostava de saber o que é o que IPMA está a pensar relativamente aos seus restos mortais, porque nem nunca mais se falou no assunto, talvez lhes envie um mail um dia destes


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jan 2018 às 00:25)

guisilva5000 disse:


> ALELUIA! Será que só agora é que leram o mail que enviei sobre isso? xD
> 
> Pequeno _OCD_ meu, gostava mais das temperaturas mais frias a azul escuro do que a roxo.



Também preferia azul escuro ao roxo, roxo só mesmo abaixo de -10ºC, por exemplo, mas já é muito bom termos esta pequena mudança.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jan 2018 às 00:39)

Esta mudança observou-se na precipitação e pressão também. Valores a vermelho na pressão de 950 a 970 hPa, e azul escuro só acima de 1040 hPa. Na precipitação o máximo passou a ser >90mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jan 2018 às 22:48)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/news.detail.jsp?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/verificacao.html



> *VERIFICAÇÃO DA PREVISÃO DAS TEMPERATURAS EXTREMAS DIÁRIAS*
> 
> 2018-01-16 (Administrador Geral)
> A previsão automática do IPMA disponibiliza informação até 10 dias, nomeadamente em termos das temperaturas extremas diárias. Devido ao facto da atmosfera apresentar um comportamento caótico, a confiança de uma determinada previsão diminui à medida que o número de dias aumenta, pelo que se torna relevante saber qual a magnitude do erro de uma determinada previsão.
> ...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Fev 2018 às 15:24)

Novidade na homepage do IPMA: tabela com os extremos diários de temperatura, vento e precipitação.


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2018 às 23:15)

também reparei nisso agora, uma coisa simples mas muito interessante


----------



## JCARL (21 Fev 2018 às 23:24)

Também na *Previsão a 10 dias* na _nota 6: Consulte a qualidade da previsão meteorológica para a temperatura máxima e mínima do ar elaborada com uma antecedência de 1, 4 e 7 dias. Aceder através do link_:

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/prev.verificacao/forecast-verification.jsp

pode-se observar a *Diferença entre o valor previsto e observado das temperaturas extremas diárias a 2 m*, para as várias EMA's.


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Fev 2018 às 08:58)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Novidade na homepage do IPMA: tabela com os extremos diários de temperatura, vento e precipitação.



Quando há que criticar, critico. Quando há que elogiar, elogio. Excelente iniciativa do IPMA,  o qual irá permitir a construção de uma base com esses valores extremos.


----------



## Thomar (2 Mar 2018 às 14:20)

*Critíca (em modo desabafo e desconfiado ):*

É no mínimo muito estranho o IPMA não revelar quase dados nenhuns de extremos diários em Portugal continental e regiões autónomas do passado dia 28 de Fevereiro.
Tanto tempo para validarem resultados? 
Quando já apresentam os dados de ontem? 
Não me digam que 60% a 70% das estações não registaram dados? 
Houve um *apagão* quase generalizado nas estações automáticas, ainda por cima, com records históricos em precipitação e rajadas máximas na RAM?!... 
Muito estranho...


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Mar 2018 às 20:38)

Não é a primeira vez que acontece quando há valores altos, de facto. Pergunto-me se não será um sistema automático de validação dos dados que retira algumas das estações e depois acabam por nunca voltarem ao site.


----------



## JCARL (3 Mar 2018 às 16:56)

O IPMA esteve a fornecer dados horários todo o dia 28. O problema deve ser outro, tanto mais que os principais valores diários estavam disponíveis naquela janela do lado direito a que chamam de Extremos diários.


----------



## JCARL (3 Mar 2018 às 17:12)

Vão ao site do IPMA e nos contactos peçam para eles disponibilizarem os dados diários do dia 28.
Eu já o fiz. Não façam comentários fora do contexto, porque falhas há em todo lado, e não são propositadas.


----------



## JCARL (7 Mar 2018 às 18:26)

Do IPMA:

*"Chuva com congelação (27 fev 2018) – tem fotografias para partilhar?"*

_"No passado dia 27 de fevereiro de 2018, o continente foi afetado por um fenómeno pouco frequente em território nacional – a ocorrência de chuva com congelação. Este fenómeno..."_

Leiam o artigo em

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/news.detail.jsp?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/chuva-gelada.html

e colaborem


----------



## WindMaster (10 Mar 2018 às 15:40)

*Sugestão melhoria no radar dinâmico*

A página do radar dinãmico do IPMA tem atraso de 11-12 minutos, por exemplo a observação radar das 15:00 só aparece às +- 15:12
Contudo a última imagem surge mais cedo no servidor do IPMA num atraso que alterna entre apenas 3 e 6 minutos +-
Pelo menos metade das vezes podiamos ter imagem de radar apenas 3 minutos delay, excelente, em vez de esperar 11 minutos, e a outra metade 6 minutos em vez de 11.

Perguntas-sugestoes:
- não é possivel harmonizar saida das imagens para delay de 3 minutos, porque alterna com mais tempo, cerca do dobro? 
- não é possivel vizualizar no site logo a mais recente visto que a mesma é criada no server bastante tempo antes de aparecer no site?


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mar 2018 às 17:00)

Boa pergunta. Não é por motivos de gestão de dados como mencionam em outras partes do site porque a imagem já está no servidor de qualquer forma, basta mostrá-la assim que estiver disponível. O que eu acho é que eles têm uma salvaguarda de X minutos no caso de a imagem não ser atualizada atempadamente, e talvez verificar pela existência da imagem constantemente é mais complicado para o servidor. Mas era excelente que arranjassem uma resolução para isso.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mar 2018 às 13:49)

Descubram as diferenças   Eu, já descobri e vocês? 

Ora, se repararem bem, nos dois mapas, está uma falha muito grave no primeiro mapa. O primeiro mapa nunca será a precipitação total entre 1 a 15 de Março, mas sim, o mapa da média do mês de Março e  assim o segundo mapa nunca bate certo com o primeiro. Se, parte do Algarve tem entre 25 a 50 mm, como é que pode ter uma anomalia de 250 a 300% em relação à média, tem a sua piada.

Ou seja, Faro tem uma média de 40 mm em Março, logo andará pelos 115/120 mm até ao dia 15 de Março e aí sim, o 2º mapa bate certo com o primeiro e todos percebem.

Mais, ninguém observou os mapas, é preciso vir uma pessoa de Olhão com olho para ver o erro crasso.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Mar 2018 às 15:41)

WindMaster disse:


> *Sugestão melhoria no radar dinâmico*
> 
> A página do radar dinãmico do IPMA tem atraso de 11-12 minutos, por exemplo a observação radar das 15:00 só aparece às +- 15:12
> Contudo a última imagem surge mais cedo no servidor do IPMA num atraso que alterna entre apenas 3 e 6 minutos +-
> ...



Sem contar com as inúmeras vezes em que a actualização só é feita depois de 20-25 minutos. Muitas das vezes, tenho já as células em cima de mim, e no radar ainda só está a imagem 20/25 minutos antes... impossível assim fazer um acompanhamento em condições, nomeadamente em termos de segurança e/ou alerta de quem está no caminho dessas células mais activas por exemplo...

E como sugestão, seria ainda mais interessante que o radar dinâmico incluísse, para além da intensidade de precipitação, também a reflectividade... (e já nem peço a velocidade relativa...). Isso sim.. seria um excelente upgrade...
A informação existe... resta haver vontade e meios de a disponibilizar....


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mar 2018 às 20:55)

IPMA, quero a estação meteorológica de Olhão online. 

Não faz sentido, utilizarem a precipitação ocorrida na vossa estação meteorológica em Olhão no boletim climatológico do mês de Fevereiro e a mesma não estar online. 

Dados IPMA:

Fevereiro 2018: 54.6 mm
28/02/2018: 43 mm

Eu:

Fevereiro 2018: 60.0 mm
28/02/2018: 53.0 mm

Dados, um pouco discrepantes, em relação a mim, e especialmente no dia 28, ter uma diferença de 10 mm, é demasiado, se aqueles 5 mm já me deixam com a pulga atrás da orelha, então os 10 mm é de espantar. 

Por isso, IPMA mete a estação online que assim é melhor e posso comparar. 

A estação deve estar no Parque Natural da Ria Formosa, na estação de piscicultura que dista em linha recta cerca de 1.1 km de mim para SE, se é na delegação na baixa de Olhão, pior., mas vou mais para a 1ª opção, já que é no Parque que eles têm o detector de trovoadas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mar 2018 às 23:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> IPMA, quero a estação meteorológica de Olhão online.
> 
> Não faz sentido, utilizarem a precipitação ocorrida na vossa estação meteorológica em Olhão no boletim climatológico do mês de Fevereiro e a mesma não estar online.
> 
> ...



E ficou online


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mar 2018 às 00:07)

@algarvio1980  Assim vale a pena fazer pedidos!

Já agora, é minha vez de fazer pedido(s).
Quero as estações do Cabo da Roca e Colares online! Ahh e a do Cabo Raso volte a reportar dados do vento! Obrigado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Mar 2018 às 00:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> @algarvio1980  Assim vale a pena fazer pedidos!
> 
> Já agora, é minha vez de fazer pedido(s).
> Quero as estações do Cabo da Roca e Colares online! Ahh e a do Cabo Raso volte a reportar dados do vento! Obrigado.


Pampilhosa da Serra is also dead


----------



## Eclipse (29 Mar 2018 às 10:32)

E a estação de Reguengos não dá dados de precipitação há umas semanas!


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Mar 2018 às 12:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> E ficou online





jonas_87 disse:


> @algarvio1980  Assim vale a pena fazer pedidos!
> 
> Já agora, é minha vez de fazer pedido(s).
> Quero as estações do Cabo da Roca e Colares online! Ahh e a do Cabo Raso volte a reportar dados do vento! Obrigado.



Obrigado aos dois, por avisarem. Nem, tinha reparado. 

Obrigado IPMA, do meu coração. Fazer um pedido no Sábado e na 4ª feira ver esse pedido realizado é fantástico. 

Prontos, a estação encontra-se na estação de piscicultura no Parque Natural da Ria Formosa. 

@jonas_87 , pede com jeitinho que eles ouvem as preces.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Abr 2018 às 23:09)

IPMA, o pluviómetro da estação de Olhão (EPPO), não regista nada. Querem ver, que saltou algum peixe para dentro do pluviómetro. 

IPMA, resolve o problema, agora vem uma semana com alguma chuva e aquilo não regista.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Abr 2018 às 23:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> IPMA, resolve o problema, agora vem uma semana com alguma chuva e aquilo não regista.


Como és tu a pedir, o problema estará resolvido brevemente


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Abr 2018 às 12:12)

Davidmpb disse:


> Como és tu a pedir, o problema estará resolvido brevemente



Aparentemente, está resolvido.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Abr 2018 às 12:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aparentemente, está resolvido.


Se tiveres, mais algum pedido a fazer, aproveita que o IPMA anda generoso...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Mai 2018 às 23:28)

Problemas com o escoamento de precipitação no pluviómetro da EM do Pinhão.


----------



## Knyght (10 Mai 2018 às 05:03)

Alguém sabe do Radar do Porto Santo, arquipélago da Madeira?


----------



## Orion (10 Mai 2018 às 17:04)

Knyght disse:


> Alguém sabe do Radar do Porto Santo, arquipélago da Madeira?



Se és da Madeira e nada sabes, como é que os outros vão saber? 

Em teoria haverá uma cerimónia para inaugurar o radar com aviso público antecipado, não?

A máquina deve estar ainda em fase de testes, sendo isso dificultado pela falta de dias de 'mau tempo'.


----------



## Knyght (10 Mai 2018 às 17:23)

Orion disse:


> Se és da Madeira e nada sabes, como é que os outros vão saber?
> 
> Em teoria haverá uma cerimónia para inaugurar o radar com aviso público antecipado, não?
> 
> A máquina deve estar ainda em fase de testes, sendo isso dificultado pela falta de dias de 'mau tempo'.



Espero que não siga o Caminho do Radar Militar:


_Considera-se como data oficial do início deste projeto o dia *19 de novembro de 1999,* tendo os respetivos Requisitos Operacionais sido aprovados em 11 de janeiro de 2000.


A escolha do local da instalação desta Estação Radar, das particularidades das necessárias infra-estruturas, sua construção e monitorização e do arranjo paisagístico da zona envolvente, resultaram dos referidos Requisitos Operacionais, de estudos prévios in loco, do Estudo de Incidência Ambiental do IDAD (da Universidade de Aveiro) e de recomendações da Comissão Europeia.


Neste sentido, no dia 6 de agosto de 2004 foi, então, assinado o contrato técnico (POACCS III) de fornecimento e instalação dos equipamentos em causa com a firma Indra Systems, S.A, que compreendia, essencialmente, um radar de defesa aérea primário, tridimensional, de longo alcance (LANZA 3-P), um radar secundário (Monopulse Secondary Surveillance Radar – MSSR), conjuntamente com comunicações associadas (UHF e VHF) e um novo subsistema de “Link 11” (este último subsistema instalado na ilha de Porto Santo).


Por sua vez, o concurso relativo à construção das infraestruturas da Estação de Radar foi outorgado em 9 janeiro de 2009 à firma construtora FDO.


O radar da ER4, situado a 1.813 metros de altitude, cuja instalação está sujeita a fortes condicionalismos e circunstâncias meteorológicas adversas, sobretudo nos meses de Inverno, como seja a neve, acumulação de gelo e ventos fortes, começou a transmitir o primeiro sinal de radar para o CRC (Centro de Relato e Controlo) Monsanto em* 9 de maio de 2012*, considerando-se, assim, este dia o dia da Unidade.

E ainda em "testes"... https://funchalnoticias.net/2018/04...-no-terceiro-trimestre-e-ja-envolvem-os-f-16/_


----------



## Orion (10 Mai 2018 às 17:28)

Knyght disse:


> Espero que não siga o Caminho do Radar Militar:



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/siteinfo/contacto.jsp

Como geralmente não faz muito mau tempo na Madeira durante o verão, podia ser pior.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mai 2018 às 17:19)

http://www.rtp.pt/madeira/sociedade/radar-do-porto-santo-em-funcionamento-h-meio-ano_18537

Parece que simplesmente não estão a divulgar os dados, já funciona em pleno.


----------



## Orion (13 Mai 2018 às 17:28)

O Victor lá falou na sombra da cobertura do radar causada pela orografia da Madeira que será muito relevante aquando dos fenómenos estratiformes. A nordeste do PS há outra zona, permanente(?), mas essa será quase irrelevante.






A reportagem falhou no mais pertinente para o interesse público. Mas quando é que a maquineta aparece no portal?


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mai 2018 às 21:12)

Até estou a achar estranho, o radar de Arouca não foi muito depois de ter saído da fase de testes.


----------



## JTavares (14 Mai 2018 às 14:22)

Vai haver sombra na cobertura? Não havia forma de evitar ?


----------



## Knyght (14 Mai 2018 às 21:50)

Humm 
Ok


----------



## Orion (15 Mai 2018 às 02:28)

A sombra do radar é importante mas não é crítica. Cá deixo um _boneco_ usando um caso real para ilustrar o meu raciocínio...






As setas vermelhas delimitam, grosso modo, a sombra do radar (apenas nos níveis baixos da atmosfera). Na hora mencionada na imagem a Madeira estava a ser afetada pela parte da frente com nebulosidade mais baixa. Sempre que isto acontecer o radar de PS não deverá ser muito útil na avaliação das condições e o IPMA terá que usar a metodologia 'antiga' (modelos e especialmente estações de superfície) para fazer alguma alteração de última hora nos avisos.

Já as setas a verde indicam zonas em que o radar deverá ser mais eficiente em aferir as condições (mesmo que a nebulosidade esteja a sul da Madeira) uma vez que a atmosfera está saturada em níveis superiores à altitude máxima da Madeira.

O radar é extremamente útil na identificação da convecção no meio da nebulosidade, que aliado à orografia da Madeira, pode causar danos bastante significativos num curto espaço de tempo:






Este fenómeno provavelmente teria tido uma colossal refletividade no radar e em teoria não haveria demasiada interferência da orografia da Madeira  http://www.rtp.pt/madeira/sociedade/reveja-aqui-as-imagens-do-temporal-nas-ilhas-desertas_1216

Em suma, e sendo repetitivo, a localização do radar está longe de ser perfeita mas é o melhor que se conseguiu arranjar.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Mai 2018 às 21:28)

O site do IPMA está inacessível. Serei o único a ter este problema? Possível atualização?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Mai 2018 às 21:34)

Tiagolco disse:


> O site do IPMA está inacessível. Serei o único a ter este problema? Possível atualização?



Aqui também está off, sendo que a versão simplificada continua disponível aqui: http://www.ipma.pt/

Após os recentes comentários sobre o radar do Porto Santo, vamos ver se há novidades em breve


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mai 2018 às 21:43)

Não teria muitas esperanças, pode ser apenas uma ação de manutenção.  Não há dias melhores para fazer manutenção a servidores do que aqueles de bom tempo.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Mai 2018 às 21:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Após os recentes comentários sobre o radar do Porto Santo, vamos ver se há novidades em breve


----------



## Orion (16 Mai 2018 às 22:23)

Apesar de haver informações contraditórias, alegadamente o Costa vai à Madeira no dia 21. Pode ser a altura em que o radar é 'inaugurado'.

Quanto à sua introdução no portal do IPMA, bom, é melhor não opinar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Mai 2018 às 23:25)

Tudo na mesma


----------



## Knyght (17 Mai 2018 às 09:56)

Orion disse:


> Apesar de haver informações contraditórias, alegadamente o Costa vai à Madeira no dia 21. Pode ser a altura em que o radar é 'inaugurado'.
> 
> Quanto à sua introdução no portal do IPMA, bom, *é melhor não opinar.*





Ou melhor dizendo, este radar sem imagens não vale nada


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Mai 2018 às 15:32)

Mais um dia com células agrestes e localizadas e mais um dia com as imagens do radar dinâmico indisponível...


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Mai 2018 às 15:33)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mais um dia com células agrestes e localizadas e mais um dia com as imagens do radar dinâmico indisponível...


Não está indisponível. É só recuares uma hora.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Mai 2018 às 15:36)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não está indisponível. É só recuares uma hora.



Tens razão. Ainda assim, nos últimos dias tem estado diversas vezes indisponível.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Mai 2018 às 15:37)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Tens razão. Ainda assim, nos últimos dias tem estado diversas vezes indisponível.


Se calhar estão a preparar a "entrada" em grande do radar de Porto Santo.


----------



## Orion (18 Mai 2018 às 17:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Se calhar estão a preparar a "entrada" em grande do radar de Porto Santo.



Só se o radar tivesse alcance suficiente para chegar ao continente


----------



## Knyght (18 Mai 2018 às 22:48)

Orion disse:


> Só se o radar tivesse alcance suficiente para chegar ao continente


Deve dar quase 2/3 da distância


----------



## Orion (18 Mai 2018 às 23:03)

Knyght disse:


> Deve dar quase 2/3 da distância



Se o radar fosse útil nas distâncias a que te referes, o continente - e já de vez também os Açores - só precisava de 1 ou 2 (e não 3) radares.



> A horizontal radar beam detects raindrops at a height of 1 kilometre above the Earth's surface from rain that is 100 kilometres away from the radar. It detects raindrops at a height of 3 kilometres from rain that is 200 kilometres away, and at a height of around 7 kilometres at a distance of 500 kilometres from the radar. In winter especially, the rain clouds can be below the radar beam at a distance of more than 200 kilometres from the radar, and hence the radar beam will overshoot the rain. As a result, the radar image will not show any rain even though at the ground level it may be raining at the time.



BoM


----------



## Snifa (20 Mai 2018 às 12:04)

Qual o motivo de o radar dinâmico nunca ter a última imagem disponível e ter que se recuar uma hora para a ver?

Se é por causa da hora UTC ajustem a imagem e a linha do tempo para a mais recente como era antes, agora assim não faz grande sentido e é pouco prático:







Se quiserem seguir o radar normalmente podem ver aqui no Rain Viewer ( que usa os radares do IPMA ), a última imagem é das 11 UTC  ou seja ao meio dia:






https://www.rainviewer.com/

Para quem não conhece, tem uma excelente app para smartphone, com widget de radar, avisos de chuva etc... vários Países (radares) suportados...

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lucky_apps.RainViewer


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mai 2018 às 12:10)

Isso só começou a acontecer desde a última vez que o site esteve em baixo. Parece ser um bug.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Mai 2018 às 20:46)

Com a falta de meios que o IPMA tem, os mariscadores é que fazem a recolha 

http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/cidades/detalhe/mariscadores-da-costa-vicentina-colaboram-com-o-ipma


----------



## Snifa (24 Mai 2018 às 08:53)

Num dia com instabilidade prevista o radar está off line há já várias horas...

Quando voltar o tempo estável e com sol ele volta a funcionar... 

o IPMA que me desculpe, mas isto é demasiado recorrente...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mai 2018 às 23:45)

Continuo com a questão do radar da RAM _entalada na garganta_.

Faz quase 1 mês que enviei um e-mail a questionar quando iriam colocar as imagens online, mas (obviamente que) não tive resposta.

Se não colocam as imagens disponíveis à população, para que querem um radar? Para lançar avisos meteorológicos não é de certeza... E hoje provou-se isso. Situação para aviso vermelho e nem o amarelo foi lançado. Não estava previsto? Tudo bem, e o _nowcasting_? ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Mai 2018 às 22:55)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Continuo com a questão do radar da RAM _entalada na garganta_.
> 
> Faz quase 1 mês que enviei um e-mail a questionar quando iriam colocar as imagens online, mas (obviamente que) não tive resposta.
> 
> Se não colocam as imagens disponíveis à população, para que querem um radar? Para lançar avisos meteorológicos não é de certeza... E hoje provou-se isso. Situação para aviso vermelho e nem o amarelo foi lançado. Não estava previsto? Tudo bem, e o _nowcasting_? ...



O radar encontra-se em testes, até Setembro/Outubro ficará disponível à população no site. informação dada por uma amiga que trabalha no IPMA.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mai 2018 às 23:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O radar encontra-se em testes, até Setembro/Outubro ficará disponível à população no site. informação dada por uma amiga que trabalha no IPMA.



Se ainda está em testes, faz sentido que as imagens não estejam ao público. Fui induzido em erro devido à reportagem da RTP.


----------



## Orion (29 Mai 2018 às 23:13)

Orion disse:


> A máquina deve estar ainda em fase de testes, sendo isso dificultado pela falta de dias de 'mau tempo'.



No dia 10 



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Se não colocam as imagens disponíveis à população, para que querem um radar? Para lançar avisos meteorológicos não é de certeza... E hoje provou-se isso. Situação para aviso vermelho e nem o amarelo foi lançado. Não estava previsto? Tudo bem, e o _nowcasting_? ...



Jovem. O que é que uma coisa tem a ver com a outra?

Os radares (todos, incluindo os do continente) podiam estar indisponíveis ao público e isso seria indiferente para >95% dos portugueses.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mai 2018 às 23:31)

Orion disse:


> Jovem. O que é que uma coisa tem a ver com a outra?
> 
> Os radares (todos, incluindo os do continente) podiam estar indisponíveis ao público e isso seria indiferente para >95% dos portugueses.



É verdade, mas esses <5% muitas vezes fazem mais do que o próprio IPMA, nem que seja a publicar no facebook a dizer que vai cair uma carga de água dali a 10 minutos na zona x.


----------



## Orion (29 Mai 2018 às 23:43)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> E hoje provou-se isso. Situação para aviso vermelho e nem o amarelo foi lançado. Não estava previsto? Tudo bem, e o _nowcasting_? ...



Volto a isto e já vais perceber porquê.



Duarte Sousa disse:


> mas esses <5% muitas vezes fazem mais do que o próprio IPMA, nem que seja a publicar no facebook a dizer que vai cair uma carga de água dali a 10 minutos na zona x.



Verdade. Contudo...

- Não sabemos o raciocínio dos meteorologistas;

- Numa ocorrência surpresa em muitos casos é difícil delimitar os prazos dos avisos e se a mesma situação ocorrerá novamente. Ex: Surgiu uma célula muito intensa que debitou 35mms/h numa qualquer estação. Isso insere-se naqueles dias de convecção pipoca, imprevisível por natureza. Como se lida com isso especialmente se, tendo em conta as condições previstas, é improvável que tal cenário ocorra novamente? Isto já aconteceu nos Açores em que choveu (imprevisivelmente) no Nordeste um acumulado equivalente a vermelho. O respetivo aviso foi emitido e depois disso nada de especial aconteceu.

Se não me engano houve uma vez que o IPMA regional fez isso aqui, uma notificação prévia de uma célula mais relevante. Como é óbvio isso é bastante importante mas também exige muitos mais recursos do pessoal do instituto. Mas sim, claro, o IPMA devia ser muito mais ativo nas redes sociais.

Há que esperar pela nova fornalha de meteorologistas que tiveram redes sociais durante toda a sua vida


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mai 2018 às 23:55)

Orion disse:


> Volto a isto e já vais perceber porquê.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uma coisa é certa: o sistema de avisos do IPMA já devia ter sido melhorado há muito, e o pessoal lá de dentro devia aproveitar melhor os (poucos) recursos que tem, lá está, como as imagens de radar. Claro que não há uma fórmula mágica para melhorar o SAM, mas acho que todos concordamos que podia melhorar. Os Estados Unidos estão muito à frente neste aspecto, mas também têm uma realidade meteorológica completamente diferente. Se calhar muita gente em Portugal pensa que como as calamidades só acontecem quando o rei faz anos, é _deixar andar_.


----------



## Orion (30 Mai 2018 às 00:19)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Claro que não há uma fórmula mágica para melhorar o SAM, mas acho que todos concordamos que podia melhorar. Os Estados Unidos estão muito à frente neste aspecto, mas também têm uma realidade meteorológica completamente diferente. Se calhar muita gente em Portugal pensa que como as calamidades só acontecem quando o rei faz anos, é _deixar andar_.



Nos EUA  https://eu.usatoday.com/story/weath...rvice-watch-warning-advisory-change/93074070/

Há que diferenciar entre os critérios dos avisos (sempre discordei dos níveis associados à atividade elétrica, por ex.) e a reação do IM local relativamente a situações dinâmicas.

Fazendo um mero exercício especulativo (e estão à vontade para discordar), diria que na gigantesca maioria das vezes o radar não tem nenhum impacto na prevenção de tragédias em PT.

Como os eventos severos em PT são tendencialmente localizados e esporádicos, mesmo que o IPMA tivesse condições para emitir avisos imediatos de tempo severo não saberia em muitos casos o que dizer ou sequer identificar corretamente o que poderia ocorrer. 'Célula convectiva com ecos roxos/muito elevados aproxima-se da terriola x. Não sabemos se pode ocorrer um tornado ou um _downburst_ mas há condições para isso'. Isso era o caos.

Em suma, em PT os avisos gerais (independentemente de se concordar ou não com as divisões geográficas) são mais que suficientes.

Quanto à reação do IPMA à meteorologia dinâmica, bom, a controvérsia irá persistir.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Jun 2018 às 18:55)




----------



## ecobcg (5 Jun 2018 às 17:29)

Orion disse:


> ...
> *Como os eventos severos em PT são tendencialmente localizados e esporádicos, mesmo que o IPMA tivesse condições para emitir avisos imediatos de tempo severo não saberia em muitos casos o que dizer ou sequer identificar corretamente o que poderia ocorrer. 'Célula convectiva com ecos roxos/muito elevados aproxima-se da terriola x. Não sabemos se pode ocorrer um tornado ou um downburst mas há condições para isso'. Isso era o caos.*
> ...
> .



Boas.
Permite-me discordar.

Era precisamente isso que deveria ser dito. Não para todas as células, obviamente. Mas nas células "severas", que possam originar rajadas acima dos 90km/h ou granizo acima de 2,5cm de diâmetro (isto de acordo com a classificação de trovoadas severas nos EUA), com um Aviso de Trovoada Severa, ou, nas células já com rotação identificada no updraft (supercélulas), e que possam originar tornado (Aviso de Tornado). E em cada Aviso, uma breve descrição do que pode suceder. Para as células "normais", bastaria o aviso da previsão descritiva, com condições para a ocorr~encia de aguaceiros por vezes fortes e trovoada, por exemplo. 

Isto é o que é feito nos EUA... eu sei... Mas isto era o que deveria ser feito cá também. Nem são assim tantas situações, não dava muito "trabalho", e o radar dá toda a informação necessária para eles emitirem esses avisos (ou pelo menos o novo de Arouca dá de certeza).

Agora...
Se a população tem cultura meteorológica para entender estes avisos? Não!
Se deveria haver um esforço do IPMA nesse sentido? Sim!
Se isto obrigava o IPMA a ter mais recursos humanos? Provavelmente!
Se o Governo está sensibilizado para esse reforço de meios humanos no IPMA? Não!

Enquanto continuarmos com este "tempo" pacífico por cá... com situações mais severas a ocorrerem apenas muito pontualmente, nada irá ser feito no sentido de se melhorar o que quer que seja...


----------



## Orion (5 Jun 2018 às 18:42)

ecobcg disse:


> Boas.
> Permite-me discordar.



Na maior parte complementas o que escrevi (o que puseste a negrito).


----------



## ecobcg (5 Jun 2018 às 19:23)

Orion disse:


> Na maior parte complementas o que escrevi (o que puseste a negrito).


  Sim.. mas discordo na parte do IPMA não saber o que dizer ou identificar...


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jun 2018 às 11:47)

Provavelmente devido aos problemas de lentidão em ver os mapas de DEA's quando ocorriam demasiadas, parece que o IPMA fez algumas mudanças no mapa. Tem um layout ligeiramente diferente, diz o número de DEA's detetadas e agora tem esta informação.



> Por motivo de gestão do volume de informação só estarão visiveis (tempo-quase real) as últimas *24 horas*.
> 
> A informação disponibilizada, relativa às DEA, foi condicionada à área definida pelos pontos de latitude e longitude [-12.45479, 34.01161, -4.34547, 43.79278] e integrada em intervalos de 5 minutos.



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.dea/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jun 2018 às 11:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> Provavelmente devido aos problemas de lentidão em ver os mapas de DEA's quando ocorriam demasiadas, parece que o IPMA fez algumas mudanças no mapa. Tem um layout ligeiramente diferente, diz o número de DEA's detetadas e agora tem esta informação.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.dea/



É (ou era, vamos ver) um dos problemas que há no site do IPMA. A ver se esta restrição resulta, e fico agradado pelo regresso do nº de DEA's


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jun 2018 às 15:39)

Aqui fica o novo layout do mapa das DEAs do IPMA. Desapareceu o mapa com todas as descargas, como tinha sido anunciado, passando a haver registos das descargas de 5 em 5 minutos. É possível controlar a animação entre 1 e 5 fps. Total de descargas positivas/negativas em baixo.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jun 2018 às 17:31)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.sondagens/

As sondagens voltaram ao site do IPMA.


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2018 às 19:09)

Cá deixo as minhas sugestões/críticas completamente descabidas.

Mas quando é que o IPMA publica relatórios climatológicos (mensais e sazonais) que incluam as 3 regiões do país? Porque é que o relatório de um qualquer mês nos Açores continua a ser tipicamente publicado muito tempo depois do equivalente continental? E porque é que já não há relatórios relativos à Madeira?

E também já não está na altura de se encurtar a publicação das observações meteorológicas? Não dá para para publicar a temperatura, humidade e etc a cada 30 minutos (ou menos)?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jun 2018 às 22:42)

PaulusLx disse:


> Para o IPMA só vento 'convectivo' é que é perigoso, se for 'linear' mesmo que 100 ou acima, está tudo no verde! Tá bom! Critérios... Também aqui o triunfo da mediocridade e da negligência



Mesmo as cartas do AROME disponibilizadas no site do IPMA mostravam previsão de rajadas entre 90 a 110km/h na zona de Montejunto e de Monchique, e mesmo assim avisos nulos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jun 2018 às 22:47)

Sugestão: colocar o texto das temperaturas acima de 35ºC a branco, pois fica difícil de ler o valor. Acima de 40ºC penso que também ficaria melhor a branco do que preto (o fundo é rosa).


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2018 às 22:56)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mesmo as cartas do AROME disponibilizadas no site do IPMA mostravam previsão de rajadas entre 90 a 110km/h na zona de Montejunto e de Monchique, e mesmo assim avisos nulos.



Vamos a factos:
A estação da Foia(cota900mts) registou apenas uma rajada máxima de 80 km/h.  Aqui a cota 80 mts a estação amadora do Pai do Vento, Alcabideche registou 2 rajadas de 100 km/h. Um pequeno exemplo que o AROME se calhar baralha mais do que ajuda. lol


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jun 2018 às 19:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vamos a factos:
> A estação da Foia(cota900mts) registou apenas uma rajada máxima de 80 km/h.  Aqui a cota 80 mts a estação amadora do Pai do Vento, Alcabideche registou 2 rajadas de 100 km/h. Um pequeno exemplo que o AROME se calhar baralha mais do que ajuda. lol



Também é verdade. Mas já são várias as vezes em que são reportadas rajadas superiores a 70km/h provenientes de nortada (e tu sabes bem disso) e o IPMA continua a lançar apenas avisos para o vento associado a eventos convectivos.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jun 2018 às 22:54)

A data/hora do último frame do mapa das DEA's é sempre a data/hora a que a página foi aberta, o que significa que nunca haverá dados no último frame. Se passarmos para trás nesse momento, vemos que os steps de 5 em 5 minutos são relativos à hora em que abrimos a página, se fizermos refresh 1 minuto depois, os mapas serão de 1 minuto depois em cada - isto leva a perda de dados.

Para testar, experimentei abrir agora o mapa de DEAs, passar para as 21:33UTC (exemplo) e ver quantas DEA's estavam no mapa e em que localização. Fazendo um refresh 1 minuto depois e passando para trás, o mapa passa a ser das 21:34, e as descargas das 21:33 já não são visíveis, apesar de obrigatoriamente (supostamente) ter de incluir tudo dos últimos 5 minutos. Se voltar lá agora, as DEA's também já são outras, comparativamente às que vi há X minutos atrás. O mapa anterior tinha a vantagem de processar os dados à medida que vinham, apesar da desvantagem de ter de mostrar milhares de DEA's no mesmo mapa, levando a lentidão extrema.

Se algum dev do IPMA ler isto, não será melhor que a data/hora sejam relativas à última vez em que dados foram recebidos, ou escritos no ficheiro JSON?


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jun 2018 às 23:06)

SpiderVV disse:


> A data/hora do último frame do mapa das DEA's é sempre a data/hora a que a página foi aberta, o que significa que nunca haverá dados no último frame. Se passarmos para trás nesse momento, vemos que os steps de 5 em 5 minutos são relativos à hora em que abrimos a página, se fizermos refresh 1 minuto depois, os mapas serão de 1 minuto depois em cada - isto leva a perda de dados.
> 
> Para testar, experimentei abrir agora o mapa de DEAs, passar para as 21:33UTC (exemplo) e ver quantas DEA's estavam no mapa e em que localização. Fazendo um refresh 1 minuto depois e passando para trás, o mapa passa a ser das 21:34, e as descargas das 21:33 já não são visíveis, apesar de obrigatoriamente (supostamente) ter de incluir tudo dos últimos 5 minutos. Se voltar lá agora, as DEA's também já são outras, comparativamente às que vi há X minutos atrás. O mapa anterior tinha a vantagem de processar os dados à medida que vinham, apesar da desvantagem de ter de mostrar milhares de DEA's no mesmo mapa, levando a lentidão extrema.
> 
> Se algum dev do IPMA ler isto, não será melhor que a data/hora sejam relativas à última vez em que dados foram recebidos, ou escritos no ficheiro JSON?



Esta alteração do mapa é mais confusa para fazer uma pesquisa, é chato e dá mais trabalho. Ora, no anterior, era melhor colocava-se a hora apareciam todas e era bem melhor.

Vou fazer uma queixa à minha amiga que trabalha no IPMA e essas cores das temperaturas vai ser mais uma.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jun 2018 às 23:07)

Atenção que não concordo que o mapa seja mudado para a versão anterior... Foi uma má ideia desde o início apresentar tantas descargas, no entanto, uma alternativa poderia ser ter exatamente o mesmo sistema horário (e a atualizar em tempo real), mas com os steps. Steps horários em vez de 5 em 5 minutos. Assim a funcionalidade do mapa seria igual à anterior, mas não era forçado a mostrar tantas descargas.


----------



## RedeMeteo (25 Jun 2018 às 21:47)

Novidades....


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jun 2018 às 22:18)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Novidades....


Gosto! 
Já esperava que houvesse esta mudança porque no mapa da previsão para o mundo estes ícones já estavam presentes há algum tempo.
Na previsão 10 dias também já mudou e os ícones também mexem. A probabilidade de precipitação de 3 em 3 horas também é novidade. Não me lembro mas penso que a temperatura sentida já estava presente antes desta atualização mas a cor não se destacava.


----------



## KarluZ (25 Jun 2018 às 22:25)

Modernidade

Oito anos depois de “Pensamentos sobre Flash” de Steve Jobs o IPMA matou finalmente o Adobe Flash player, 
alguem muito velhinho num gabinete com computador muito desactualizado cheio de problemas de segurança deve ter deixado de ver o que a maioria dos portugueses já não via há uns 2 ou 3 anos


----------



## Scan_Ferr (25 Jun 2018 às 22:39)

Aleluia.


----------



## Orion (25 Jun 2018 às 22:48)

Continuo a só ver 5 borrões no Atlântico.

Vou citar, mas modificar ligeiramente, um grande pensador português  Bruno de Carvalho:

_"Bardamerda_ para esse tipo de atualizações e _bardamerda_ com o IPMA".


----------



## remember (25 Jun 2018 às 23:08)

A descrição toda seguida da previsão é que não fica muito bem! Tudo encavalitado  O antigo indicava a direcção do vento com uma seta, cores diferentes na max e min, logo melhor apresentação... Pode ser que ainda melhorem isso!


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jun 2018 às 00:13)

Finalmente!! No entanto, onde foram as descrições dos avisos?

Granizo e geada vão passar a ser previstos, parece.





Tal como água-neve/chuva e neve.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jun 2018 às 00:16)

SpiderVV disse:


> Finalmente!! No entanto, onde foram as descrições dos avisos?
> 
> Granizo e geada vão passar a ser previstos, parece.
> 
> ...



Já antes na legenda existiam esses 2 ícones, mas nunca foram utilizados.

A descrição só indo à própria página dos avisos.


----------



## joselamego (26 Jun 2018 às 00:28)

Até que enfim que o IPMA melhorou a sua descrição ! Ao menos as críticas quando são construtivas servem para melhores aspectos importantes ! 
Agora falta melhorar ainda mais o que for necessário !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2018 às 13:27)

E onde colocaram agora o link para o Meteoalarm ?


----------



## António josé Sales (26 Jun 2018 às 18:34)

Agora falta melhorarem o boletim meteorológico que passam na tv.


----------



## remember (27 Jun 2018 às 23:08)

Já mudaram a descrição, agora têm algumas informações a negrito na previsão diária.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Jun 2018 às 17:28)

Tenho reparado nos últimos dias que o nowcasting do IPMA melhorou imenso depois da última atualização. E já hoje podemos notar isso. Mal nasceram as primeiras células severas, o IPMA não perdeu tempo em emitir avisos amarelos:








Muito bom, IPMA!


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jun 2018 às 17:44)

Bem... uma atualização visual nada tem a ver com a operacionalidade do IPMA... Os avisos já de si vinham com um atraso significativo para a versão flash, mas continua a haver lacunas nos avisos. Hoje até estão bem.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Jun 2018 às 18:01)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bem... uma atualização visual nada tem a ver com a operacionalidade do IPMA...


Óbvio, mas nota-se que têm estado mais empenhados na emissão dos avisos. Vamos ver se é para continuar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Jun 2018 às 14:12)

A meu ver, esta mudança tem 2 aspectos negativos: desapareceram os atalhos para as imagens de satélite, cartas, DEAs, radar e dados das estações; para vermos as descrições dos avisos temos de ir à página específica dos avisos. Também de notar que as Penhas Douradas desapareceram da previsão significativa.


----------



## Estevão (6 Jul 2018 às 10:19)

Bom dia!
Necessito obter registos meteorológicos relativos à primeira semana de Março 2018, região do Algarve, mais precisamente concelhos de Olhão e Tavira.
Onde os consigo obter?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2018 às 11:29)

Estevão disse:


> Bom dia!
> Necessito obter registos meteorológicos relativos à primeira semana de Março 2018, região do Algarve, mais precisamente concelhos de Olhão e Tavira.
> Onde os consigo obter?



Olá Estevão.

A melhor maneira será contactar directamente o IPMA, visto que não existem resumos semanais publicados, apenas mensais.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2018 às 12:01)

Estevão disse:


> Bom dia!
> Necessito obter registos meteorológicos relativos à primeira semana de Março 2018, região do Algarve, mais precisamente concelhos de Olhão e Tavira.
> Onde os consigo obter?



Boas 
Tens esta rede estações aí do Algarve, possivelmente vai ajudar. 
http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2018 às 18:13)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sugestão: colocar o texto das temperaturas acima de 35ºC a branco, pois fica difícil de ler o valor. Acima de 40ºC penso que também ficaria melhor a branco do que preto (o fundo é rosa).



A sugestão foi para meterem o texto branco para os valores acima de 35ºC, mas colocaram (também) na escala 30-35ºC.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jul 2018 às 03:06)

Eu a ver o novo mapa de avisos meteorológicos do IPMA


----------



## blade (24 Jul 2018 às 21:06)

sabem se a estação de pinhão está em boas condições? Eu sei que costuma ser das estações mais quentes mas ontem teve 36ºc e as estações do lado 30ºc


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jul 2018 às 22:11)

blade disse:


> sabem se a estação de pinhão está em boas condições? Eu sei que costuma ser das estações mais quentes mas ontem teve 36ºc e as estações do lado 30ºc


Está mesmo no Vale do Douro, ou seja numa zona baixa e provavelmente mais fechada, portanto é normal ser mais quente do que as que estão à volta. Basta olhares para este mapa e perceberes o relevo da zona de Pinhão e o das outras localidades onde estão as outras estações:


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 12:55)

Parece que já dá para entender em que situações o IPMA usa o tão ínfame aviso de trovoada - em situações em que pode ocorrer trovoada seca e não mencionam aguaceiros. Acho que o tipo de aviso interior seria mais relevante, no entanto (dispersas, concentradas, muito concentradas).


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Ago 2018 às 19:53)

Adicionado o estado da seca em Portugal Continental à página inicial:


----------



## N_Fig (10 Ago 2018 às 20:16)

Gostava de saber por que razão este ano o IPMA não colocou os valores do número de dias com temperaturas acima dos 25, 30 e 35ºC, acima como de mínima tropicais, no relatório deste mês passado, é que a maior parte do território terá tido valores muito baixos em relação ao normal, seriam dados interessantes.


----------



## 1337 (11 Ago 2018 às 03:31)

blade disse:


> sabem se a estação de pinhão está em boas condições? Eu sei que costuma ser das estações mais quentes mas ontem teve 36ºc e as estações do lado 30ºc


Se houvesse mais estações no vale do douro tinhas valores iguais aos do Pinhão, infelizmente é a única nessa região.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2018 às 14:41)

O radar da Madeira está finalmente disponível ao público.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Ago 2018 às 14:53)

SpiderVV disse:


> O radar da Madeira está finalmente disponível ao público.



Boa notícia! Ainda hoje de manhã andei no site a ver se já lá estava (costumava fazer isto muitas vezes eheh). Só falta estar disponível no radar dinâmico.


----------



## MSantos (16 Ago 2018 às 15:01)

SpiderVV disse:


> O radar da Madeira está finalmente disponível ao público.




Finalmente! 

Ficam agora a faltar os Açores...


----------



## Orion (16 Ago 2018 às 15:38)

Esperava mais já que a imagem de radar só chega aos 100 kms mas, enfim, vai-se ver (tendo em conta o TESTE da imagem, esperançosamente aumentarão o alcance público do radar).

A 100 kms de distância o radar mostra a nebulosidade a partir de 1 km de altitude mas como o radar está situado a +-500 metros de altitude, no limite disponibilizado só se 'vê' acima dos 1500 metros. Não vale a pena voltar a abordar novamente a orografia da Madeira, ficando isto para quando houver uma frente de sul/sudoeste.

Já não me lembro onde publiquei, mas aquando da apresentação do radar na reportagem da RTP local abordei o ângulo cego do radar a NE (que terá pouca importância). Lá está ele:






Vê-se mal mas não deixa de ser interessante ver a refletividade da nebulosidade baixa de norte a interagir com a orografia madeirense.


----------



## Knyght (17 Ago 2018 às 22:43)

Orion disse:


> Esperava mais já que a imagem de radar só chega aos 100 kms mas, enfim, vai-se ver (tendo em conta o TESTE da imagem, esperançosamente aumentarão o alcance público do radar).
> 
> A 100 kms de distância o radar mostra a nebulosidade a partir de 1 km de altitude mas como o radar está situado a +-500 metros de altitude, no limite disponibilizado só se 'vê' acima dos 1500 metros. Não vale a pena voltar a abordar novamente a orografia da Madeira, ficando isto para quando houver uma frente de sul/sudoeste.
> 
> ...



Meus amigos,
Só me apetece chorar... As grandes entradas dão-se por Sudoeste... ;(


----------



## Snifa (17 Ago 2018 às 22:53)

De  facto está muito fraco este novo radar da Madeira, um alcance de apenas 100 Km é francamente curto para ter uma melhor noção do que se aproxima da ilha.

A localização do mesmo deixa dúvidas se ( eventualmente) a barreira causada pela orografia da ilha não irá tornar o radar quase "cego" às entradas que de SW e que por vezes deixam tanta precipitação, além disso falta o mapa dinâmico com o respetivo zoom. 

Vamos ver se entretanto surgem melhorias.


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2018 às 12:41)

Knyght disse:


> Meus amigos,
> Só me apetece chorar... As grandes entradas dão-se por Sudoeste... ;(





O radar cumprirá a sua função, nomeadamente identificar as zonas convectivas no meio da nebulosidade com tempo suficiente para avisar a população, se, e só se, o alcance for aumentado (em teoria o IPMA vê até aos 200/300 kms).

Quanto às frentes de sudoeste com precipitação primariamente estratiforme, os modelos e as estações serão sempre os principais meios subjacentes à emissão de avisos.

De vez em quando passam pela Madeira frentes com pouca nebulosidade em altitude. Aí sim o radar terá uma menor utilidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2018 às 13:23)

Para agrado de muitos parece que o IPMA já começou a usar o aviso de trovoada mais frequentemente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Ago 2018 às 19:17)

IPMA, aonde anda o aviso amarelo por causa do calor, Faro com máximas de 36ºC sem aviso, dias com máximas de 31/32ºC tínhamos aviso.


----------



## fablept (25 Ago 2018 às 23:44)

Com a remoção do mapa em Flash da sismicidade, ficamos sem modo de consultar sismicidade em períodos anteriores ao dos últimos 30 dias sem ser pelos boletins sísmicos (PDF) do IPMA. Um simples sistema em tabela e mapa dinamico com meia dúzia de queries a uma DB resolvia isso num instante.

Sobre os boletins sísmicos, que geralmente são tornados públicos 3 meses após o mês em causa (que em si já é um longo período), o boletim dos Acores estagnou em Janeiro, já vamos para Setembro e ainda não foi lançado o boletim de Fevereiro. Sei que Fevereiro ocorreu centenas de sismos na zona de Fogo Congro, mas 7 meses para catalogar?

O IPMA costuma responder aos formulários do website? Enviei em Junho e em Julho e nunca tive resposta (geofísica)..


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2018 às 02:55)

@fablept http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismologia (sismicidade = HTML | sismologia = Flash antigo)


----------



## fablept (26 Ago 2018 às 03:02)

Obrigado @SpiderVV ! Tinha perdido esse link e pensei que tivessem descontinuado a página..

Só falta então actualizarem para não Flash eheh


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2018 às 03:23)

O radar passou a ser de 10 em 10 minutos mesmo quando algum dos outros radares está offline. Até agora cada vez que um radar ficava offline, só havia imagens de 30 em 30 min como antigamente.

Edit: Ou então só fizeram isso num frame porque ainda não atualizou com imagens novas.


----------



## fablept (16 Set 2018 às 19:46)

SpiderVV disse:


> @fablept http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismologia (sismicidade = HTML | sismologia = Flash antigo)



Foi-se 

Agora o url direcciona para a página inicial..
Sim é em Flash, mas enquanto não arranjam uma alternativa, poderia ficar!

E sobre contactos com o IPMA, desisto, tentei contactar novamente, sem resposta.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2018 às 20:05)

Para a próxima envio o link por MP... Ou então arranjem forma de colocar a base de dados/procura no mapa em HTML5.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Set 2018 às 03:10)

As previsões para o estado do mar não estão a sair. As cartas mantêm-se.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2018 às 22:26)

O IPMA passou a disponibilizar informações do tensor momento sísmico para sismos significativos, inclusive com mapas e diagramas.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/tensor/


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2018 às 20:51)

*Previsão numérica em Portugal: estado da arte e novos desafios*







2018-09-28 (IPMA)

Vai realizar-se no IPMA um workshop conjunto sobre "A previsão numérica do tempo em Portugal: estado da arte e novos desafios",nos dias 26 de novembro (tarde) e 27 de novembro.

Os temas a debater serão:


Caracterização e validação de diferentes sistemas numéricos;
Acoplamento oceano-atmosfera;
Assimilação de dados;
Previsão de ensemble;
Novos produtos de previsão;
Clima e alterações climáticas.

*Orador convidado: *
Andy Brown (director de investigação ECMWF) - “Global weather prediction at ECMWF: progress and plans


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2018 às 22:34)

O radar da Madeira já tem o range completo de 300km e o produto (MAXZ) correcto.  Ainda fizeram experiências com 100km (quadrado) mas já está em 300km.


----------



## clone (9 Out 2018 às 00:32)

Muito bem. Excelente notícia.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Out 2018 às 08:11)




----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2018 às 08:18)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



Humm então é por isso da actual ausência de avisos relativos ao vento.
Divido? Lool


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Out 2018 às 09:04)

Não mandaram, sequer o estagiário fazer a previsão?


----------



## MSantos (26 Out 2018 às 09:15)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



Hum... O IPMA também faz greve? E se este fim-de-semana fosse o do Leslie?  Será que se iam abster de fazer avisos deixando o País às escuras? ...

Ao menos a descritiva podiam ter feito... Serviços mínimos...


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Out 2018 às 09:36)

É realmente um pouco desconcertante. Entendo a mensagem que querem passar, mas não sei se o serviço de meteorologia não deveria ter serviço mínimo obrigatório...


----------



## ecobcg (26 Out 2018 às 09:47)

SpiderVV disse:


> É realmente um pouco desconcertante. Entendo a mensagem que querem passar, mas não sei se o serviço de meteorologia não deveria ter serviço mínimo obrigatório...



Do que sei, para haver Serviços Mínimos no IPMA em situação de greve, o ministro da tutela deveria ter emitido Despacho nesse sentido...

Mas fica sempre a questão, se hoje houvesse, de facto, uma situação mais crítica, se haveria alguém no IPMA a monitorizar e a garantir a informação às entidades responsáveis... quero acreditar que sim.. e que hoje até está lá alguém a olhar para o radar e a informar quem de direito... mas...


----------



## srr (26 Out 2018 às 09:51)

MSantos disse:


> Hum... O IPMA também faz greve? E se este fim-de-semana fosse o do Leslie?  Será que se iam abster de fazer avisos deixando o País às escuras? ...
> 
> Ao menos a descritiva podiam ter feito... Serviços mínimos...



REVOLTANTE - IRREAL - ( acabem de vez com esta farsa toda) era um favor à humanidade.


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2018 às 09:52)

Como a gigantesca maioria das pessoas fica a saber a previsão do tempo pela rádio/TV ou pelos inúmeros portais na 'net, realisticamente não há grande impacto nem transtorno.

Quanto aos avisos, em teoria teriam sido publicados ontem (antes da greve). A ventania não é amanhã? Dá tempo.

Como não há situações de gravidade significativa em perspetiva, há que lutar pelos direitos. Contra a austeridade de esquerda lutar, lutar!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Out 2018 às 09:57)

Orion disse:


> Como a gigantesca maioria das pessoas fica a saber a previsão do tempo pela rádio/TV ou pelos inúmeros portais na 'net, realisticamente não há grande impacto nem transtorno.
> 
> Quanto aos avisos, em teoria teriam sido publicados ontem (antes da greve). A ventania não é amanhã? Dá tempo.
> 
> Como não há situações de gravidade significativa em perspetiva, há que lutar pelos direitos. Contra a austeridade de esquerda lutar, lutar!



E dizer que os avisos para amanhã já estão lançados. Acho que nem é tanto pelo transtorno, mas mais pelo ridículo da situação. Mas, afinal de contas, estão no seu direito


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2018 às 10:00)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> E dizer que os avisos para amanhã já estão lançados.



Tens razão. Faltou olhar para a secção dos avisos 



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Acho que nem é tanto pelo transtorno, mas mais pelo ridículo da situação. Mas, afinal de contas, estão no seu direito



Se não fosse pela ausência da previsão descritiva quase ninguém saberia que o IPMA estava em greve.

Foi só mesmo para marcar posição


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2018 às 13:02)

Acho bem, o IPMA fazer greve, querem lá ver que não estão no seu direito. Toda a gente critica o IPMA mas já pensaram que o serviço não é melhor porque ninguém investe em ciência no país. Para mim, deviam era colocar a página em branco e dizer estamos em greve.

Acham normal, na área dos bivalves que pertence ao IPMA, haver zonas em que está interdito uma espécie e no comunicado está interdito devido à falta de recursos humanos para efectuarem a apanha da espécie para a análise.

Vergonhoso é quererem servir melhor e não terem recursos humanos nem recursos financeiros para efectuar as tarefas a que competem, isso é que é vergonhoso.

Isso é que deviam escrever e não criticarem o IPMA por estar em greve.

Quando a função pública faz greve e bate-se com o nariz na porta, aí ninguém critica e nem pedem os serviços mínimos.

Metam-se no lugar daqueles que trabalham no IPMA e eu conheço quem trabalha lá e quais as condições com que trabalham e depois talvez tenham uma opinião diferente, porque é muito fácil criticar tudo e todos mas quando toca a nós, as opiniões mudam logo de figura.

Nem sei, como ninguém indigna-se contra as escolas fechadas e nem têm serviços mínimos.


----------



## RStorm (26 Out 2018 às 13:07)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>


Nem quis acreditar quando vi isso  Querem ver que toda a equipa fez greve? Nem um estagiário haverá por lá para dar as previsões?


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Out 2018 às 13:14)

Divido à greve?? Ao menos que escrevessem bem...


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Out 2018 às 13:32)

Já corrigiram. Também não há previsões para a Madeira mas há para os Açores (delegação independente do IPMA).


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Out 2018 às 13:36)

acho muito bem terem feito greve e terem colocado essa informação


----------



## Trinity (26 Out 2018 às 20:22)

Já vi greves na AEMET, já vi muitas na Meteofrance, e tenho a certeza que se a Leslie fosse hoje no IPMA até poderiam dizer que estavam de greve mas estariam a trabalhar.

O achincalhamento público que se viu hoje no facebook ou mesmo aqui a propósito duma simples gralha "divido", é lamentável.

Em vez de gralhas sabem com o que se deviam preocupar ?

O estrangulamento financeiro das instituições do Estado com o "fim da austeridade" que tanto se gaba. 

Quantas pessoas aqui sabem que o IPMA o ano passado pela primeira vez não conseguiu pagar a sua contribuição anual à EUMETSAT porque senão ficava sem dinheiro para salários? 







É assim em todo o Estado; 
Saúde, serviços em ruptura com dívidas a acumularem-se; 
Educação, comida de má qualidade e falta de funcionarios para a inspecionar, falta de limpeza, de vigilância, de segurança das escolas; 
Transportes públicos como os comboios por exemplo, ruptura por todo o lado

Tem sido assim com todas as instituições, como o IPMA há muitas, até algumas entidades reguladoras que zelam pela segurança dos portugueses e que a maioria nem sonha como está a situação.

Mas o "dividido" é que vos chateia. Sociedade patética!


----------



## FSantos (26 Out 2018 às 23:29)

Há sempre a possibilidade de irem trabalhar para o privado e deixarem de ser os mártires do serviço público.
Deixem-se de demagogia patética.
Dívida descomunal, impostos cada vez mais altos e ainda se exige aumentos salariais?
Claro está que o Costa vai ceder em tudo ou não estivesse já em campanha eleitoral. Depois quem há-de pagar é um problema que irão empurrar com a barriga.


----------



## Toby (28 Out 2018 às 06:27)

Bom dia,

Quem tem das informações sobre a evolução deste projeto?
http://meteoglobal.ipma.pt/estacoes-meteorologicas
A minha estação é inscrita por muito tempo (2012?)


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Nov 2018 às 11:54)

Ainda gostava de saber exatamente o que se passa com o Radar de Coruche, aparece repentinamente quando vem alguma frente mais significativa mas depois é retirado de novo quando ela passa. É a segunda vez que acontece, claramente o radar parece estar a funcionar bem... A menos que haja outra razão de ordem técnica mas presumo que isso fosse afetar a página também.


----------



## Toby (4 Nov 2018 às 20:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ainda gostava de saber exatamente o que se passa com o Radar de Coruche, aparece repentinamente quando vem alguma frente mais significativa mas depois é retirado de novo quando ela passa. É a segunda vez que acontece, claramente o radar parece estar a funcionar bem... A menos que haja outra razão de ordem técnica mas presumo que isso fosse afetar a página também.



Boa noite,

Link?  sorry para a minha estúpida pergunta


----------



## Orion (7 Nov 2018 às 10:55)

No caso do radar da Madeira, o IPMA devia permitir que a malta pudesse escolher o alcance do radar (nem que fosse 100 & 300 qms). As ilhas são pequenas.







Hoje está a passar pela Madeira uma frente com pouca expressão em altitude. Como já abordei em muitas outras vezes, o radar não capta nada de especial a sul/sudoeste da Madeira.






Nestes casos a emissão de avisos para a vertente sul continua a ser igual: modelos e estações.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Nov 2018 às 22:29)

Comunicado lançado ontem pelo IPMA referente à Depressão Beatriz:

IPMA 19h42 20181106

**Depressão BEATRIZ**

Informação Meteorológica
Comunicado válido entre 2018-11-06 19:04 e 2018-11-08 23:59
Depressão BEATRIZ

No seguimento dos critérios de emissão estabelecidos, foi atribuído pela AEMET, o nome BEATRIZ a uma depressão centrada a noroeste das ilhas Britânicas, em 59ºN 28ºW às 12 UTC do dia 6 de novembro. Portugal Continental será afetado por uma superfície frontal fria de atividade moderada a forte associada a esta depressão, em especial as regiões Norte e Centro. Assim, para estas regiões, a passagem desta superfície frontal fria irá originar chuva persistente, que será por vezes forte entre o meio da tarde de dia 6 e a madrugada de dia 7. Prevê-se ainda queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela no final do dia 6, descendo a cota para 1200/1400 metros durante a madrugada de dia 7.O vento será moderado a forte no litoral, com rajadas até 80 km/h, e forte nas terras altas, com rajadas que serão da ordem de 100 km/h. A região Sul terá períodos de chuva a partir do final do dia 6 e a manhã de dia 7. O vento será moderado a forte, por vezes com rajadas até 80 km/h, no litoral e nas terras altas desta região.No dia 7, é esperado um aumento da agitação marítima em toda a costa ocidental do continente, com ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros.A influência desta depressão em Portugal será sentida também em algumas das zonas marítimas de responsabilidade nacional.

Para mais detalhes para a navegação marítima consultar: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/boletins/
Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa

Podemos ler aqui "Assim, para estas regiões, a passagem desta superfície frontal fria irá originar chuva persistente, que será por vezes forte *entre o meio da tarde de dia 6 e a madrugada de dia 7*." Ora, temos um comunicado de uma depressão cujos efeitos começam a afectar Portugal Continental a partir do meio da tarde, mas o comunicado apenas é publicado às 19h42? Haverá alguma palavra que descreva esta e todas as outras situações que não seja incompetência?


----------



## Yannick (11 Nov 2018 às 11:49)

Bom dia,

Gostava muito de ver a precipitação acumulada nas ultimas 24horas no site do IPMA. Calculada a partir do mosaico radar (http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp). Por agora so temos o acumulado de 1hora, com resolução fraca sem possibilidade de zoom. Acho que nao é dificil de desenvolver, pode ser uma aproximação, e dava muito jeito para avaliar os padrões espaciais de precipitação em eventos como o de hoje. Tinha mandado um email ha uns anos, mas ha forma de sugerir isso de forma coordenada ? 
Obrigado !
Yannick


----------



## Gerofil (12 Nov 2018 às 14:36)

No site do IPMA, o boletim meteorológico de hoje para o continente (PMA>Media>O tempo na TV) direcciona-nos para o boletim meteorológico do dia 20 de Abril de 2017.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Nov 2018 às 21:26)

IPMA retirou o valor de Pampilhosa da Serra (+150 mm) de Domingo e deixou mesmo de mostrar a precipitação da estação... Por isso, eles também devem ter desconfiado, dunno.


----------



## rokleon (14 Nov 2018 às 21:42)




----------



## SpiderVV (15 Nov 2018 às 21:20)

Voltaram os extremos diários na homepage do IPMA.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Nov 2018 às 21:32)

Quando se tenta enviar um relato de um evento meteorológico no MeteoGlobal, é apresentada esta mensagem. Talvez isto explique a ausência de relatos nos últimos 3 meses.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Dez 2018 às 22:59)

A página dos avisos foi ligeiramente mudada, agora dá para carregar em cada uma das secções temporais individualmente para ler o aviso sem ter de ficar com o rato em cima, a RAM e a RAA foram separadas por cabeçalhos à direita, e agora dá para ver avisos por tipo.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jan 2019 às 16:15)

*IPMA: Mapa dinâmico - ECMWF
*
*http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.numerica/index-mf2.jsp*

*ECMWF*
Informação baseada no resultado numérico, do modelo ECMWF, para a previsão horária, região do Atlântico Norte para parâmetros temperatura do ar, intensidade do vento,  pressão atmosférica e precipitação. Este conjunto de dados é gerado duas vezes por dia, às 00UTC e às 12UTC, para as próximas 24 horas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Jan 2019 às 10:33)

Só reparei agora mas gostei do separador com os mapas meteorológicos do IPMA 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.numerica/index-mf2.jsp


----------



## 1337 (15 Jan 2019 às 12:00)

Pedi os dados meteorológicos via E mail ao IPMA, é suposto me cobrarem mais de 30€ por essa informação???


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2019 às 12:04)

Os dados que o IPMA tem no site para vermos gratuitamente já são dispendiosos o suficiente, desde despesas de alojamento e servidores até à própria aquisição dos dados meteorológicos, portanto é normal e muito corrente em todos os institutos que o acesso a largas quantidades de dados tenha um pagamento associado.  Estas coisas são longe de ser baratas. Digo já que até temos muita sorte em termos os dados que temos no site tendo em conta que o orçamento do IPMA é ínfimo.


----------



## 1337 (15 Jan 2019 às 12:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> Os dados que o IPMA tem no site para vermos gratuitamente já são dispendiosos o suficiente, desde despesas de alojamento e servidores até à própria aquisição dos dados meteorológicos, portanto é normal e muito corrente em todos os institutos que o acesso a largas quantidades de dados tenha um pagamento associado.  Estas coisas são longe de ser baratas. Digo já que até temos muita sorte em termos os dados que temos no site tendo em conta que o orçamento do IPMA é ínfimo.


Certo, então porque as capitais de distrito têm esse privilégio de ter gratuitamente? Por exemplo Viana do Castelo tem os seus dados gratuitos, mas eu que moro a 25km já não posso aceder a essa informação sem pagar mais de 30€ ..


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2019 às 12:49)

1ª reação ao ver o mapa dinâmico do IFS no portal do IPMA  

Opinião depois de ver que a legenda das imagens está no fundo da imagem dificultando - e muito - a interpretação do mapa  

O IPMA tem que permitir a visualização instantânea dos valores das variáveis (à medida que se mexe com o cursor), incluindo na animação. Isto e quiçá transferir a legenda para um canto do mapa dinâmico.

Por mais que tente, não percebo porque é que, à semelhança das imagens de satélite, o IFS está limitado a uma curta distância a oeste do G. Ocidental. Tendo em conta a direção predominante da circulação atmosférica, custa muito aumentar mais um pouco para a _esquerda_?

Escrito isto, novidade muito interessante e útil. Só peca por ser (extremamente) tardia e ainda insuficiente para uma utilização intensiva.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Jan 2019 às 10:57)

Mais um dia de chuva na vida dos radares do IPMA.


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2019 às 13:24)

Provavelmente, o radar de Arouca não pode apanhar chuva, senão deixa de funcionar, é demasiado recorrente, hoje, mais uma vez, e quando é preciso está em baixo...


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Jan 2019 às 13:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mais um dia de chuva na vida dos radares do IPMA.



Certamente, temos radares para tempo seco. Ninguém pensou que necessitavam funcionar também durante o tempo chuvoso...


----------



## Hawk (8 Fev 2019 às 16:11)

> *INSTALAÇÃO DA PRIMEIRA ESTAÇÃO METEOROLÓGICA AUTOMÁTICA EUCAWS A BORDO DO NAVIO MONTE BRASIL*
> 
> 2019-01-30 (IPMA)
> 
> ...



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/news.detail.jsp?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/esurfmar

Será que os dados desta estação automática vão estar disponíveis para consulta pelo público em geral?


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Fev 2019 às 14:26)

Há uns dias decidi contactar o IPMA, em particular por causa da esquecida estação do Caramulo, mas no meio de tantas perguntas e observações acho que acabaram por se esquecer de responder, pelo que nem sei se hei-de responder ao mail e voltar a perguntar, o que acham?? Já foi uma sorte me responderem ao que responderam, pelo que não sei se abuse mais da paciências deles Entretanto não fazia ideia que o radar de coruche estava nas circunstâncias descritas pelo IPMA, muito embora soubesse que era o mais antigo da rede 

*Deixo aqui um extrato do mail que lhes enviei com  algumas perguntas que decidi fazer sobre a rede de radares, e com as respetivas respostas do IPMA:*
*
2-  Como estão os trabalhos de calibração do radar de Arouca em termos de reconhecimento de outros hidrometeoros (como granizo), *(no qual o meteopt foi inclusivamente contactado para colaboração).

R: A colaboração pedida ao meteopt, juntamente com relatos recolhidos noutras fontes, resultou num novo aviso de granizo, em que é utilizada a tecnologia de Dupla Polarização. Este aviso está já disponível para os centros de previsão desde o final do ano de 2018.

*3-  Esses produtos de radar referentes aos tipos de hidrometeoros, serão disponibilizados ao público, à semelhança do que acontece com os radares da Meteogalicia?*

R: Foi submetida uma comunicação sobre o referido aviso e o seu impacto operacional, ao 11º Simpósio da APMG, a realizar em Março próximo; caso a mesma seja aprovada, poderá ser uma oportunidade de o público presente saber mais sobre este produto. No entanto, devido à sua especificidade, e cuidados necessários na interpretação, não está prevista, por agora, a sua disponibilização pública de forma regular.
*
4- Por que motivo o radar de Arouca e por vezes o de Coruche, desaparecem do vosso site por tempo indeterminado e ainda por cima em eventos críticos de mau tempo que sugerem todo o acompanhamento?*

R:O radar de Coruche está há 21 anos em exploração operacional, ou seja, no limite da sua vida útil.  Este facto tem-se reflectido na sua operacionalidade.

Após 4 anos e meio de exploração operacional praticamente contínua, o radar de Arouca sofreu uma avaria grave no emissor, que se reflectiu na operacionalidade na segunda quinzena de Dezembro. No final de Janeiro, foi sujeito a trabalho de manutenção preventiva anual, com algum reflexo na operacionalidade. Posteriormente, um evento excepcional, com forte trovoada e granizo abundante, associado à depressão Helena, provocou uma avaria na distribuição de energia eléctrica da rede pública, com impacto no sistema de _no-break_ da torre de radar.
*
5- Está prevista a criação de imagens dinâmicas públicas para o radar de Porto Santo?*

R: Não está, de momento, prevista a criação das referidas imagens. É de esperar que num futuro próximo tal seja considerado.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Fev 2019 às 15:15)

Mr. Neves disse:


> *4- Por que motivo o radar de Arouca e por vezes o de Coruche, desaparecem do vosso site por tempo indeterminado e ainda por cima em eventos críticos de mau tempo que sugerem todo o acompanhamento?*
> 
> R:O radar de Coruche está há 21 anos em exploração operacional, ou seja, no limite da sua vida útil. Este facto tem-se reflectido na sua operacionalidade.


Tal como suspeitava...
Obrigado Mr. Neves! 
Se eu fosse a ti voltava a perguntar.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Fev 2019 às 22:16)

Tal como sabemos a conjuntura económica para este tipo de instituições em Portugal é tudo menos boa. Antes de criamos teorias da conspiração temos de pensar um pouco mais a fundo. Sem dinheiro, nada se faz. É triste saber que o radar de Coruche está a dar as últimas e provavelmente o IPMA pouco pode fazer.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Mar 2019 às 11:26)

Projecto MeteoGlobal de cara lavada, passando a chamar-se *Observar*.

É pena que tenham bloqueado o registo de novos relatos durante 7 meses, mas nem tudo é mau, uma vez que pensava que tinham abandonado o projecto.

 https://observar.ipma.pt


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mar 2019 às 11:55)

Cara muito bem lavada, sim senhor. Está muito mais moderno, e parece que voltaram a colocar posts de análise ocasionais sobre eventos meteorológicos. Os relatórios anteriores que tinham imagens que não davam para visualizar também já não têm este problema.

Agora vamos ver se dura também.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Mar 2019 às 13:23)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Projecto MeteoGlobal de cara lavada, passando a chamar-se *Observar*.
> 
> É pena que tenham bloqueado o registo de novos relatos durante 7 meses, mas nem tudo é mau, uma vez que pensava que tinham abandonado o projecto.
> 
> https://observar.ipma.pt



Pena é o login anterior ter ido à vida... parece que, pelo menos o meu anterior registo, desapareceu..


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mar 2019 às 13:39)

ecobcg disse:


> Pena é o login anterior ter ido à vida... parece que, pelo menos o meu anterior registo, desapareceu..


Vê o teu email. Eles enviaram emails a todos os membros (pelo menos a mim) a dizer que tem de se recuperar a password no novo site, com um link para tal. A conta está intacta com os relatos e tudo.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Mar 2019 às 13:41)

SpiderVV disse:


> Vê o teu email. Eles enviaram emails a todos os membros (pelo menos a mim) a dizer que tem de se recuperar a password no novo site, com um link para tal. A conta está intacta com os relatos e tudo.


Não recebi nenhum email.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mar 2019 às 13:43)

Estranho. Aqui recebi este email:


----------



## ecobcg (11 Mar 2019 às 13:53)

SpiderVV disse:


> Vê o teu email. Eles enviaram emails a todos os membros (pelo menos a mim) a dizer que tem de se recuperar a password no novo site, com um link para tal. A conta está intacta com os relatos e tudo.


Não recebi nenhum email. 


SpiderVV disse:


> Estranho. Aqui recebi este email:



Pois.. já andei aqui a ver e não tenho nada.. nem no SPAM. Já lhes mandei mensagem através do site. Obrigado.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mar 2019 às 14:31)

ecobcg disse:


> Não recebi nenhum email.
> 
> 
> Pois.. já andei aqui a ver e não tenho nada.. nem no SPAM. Já lhes mandei mensagem através do site. Obrigado.


Podes tentar restaurar a tua password a partir do formulário de login do site na mesma, pode ser que recebas o e-mail por aí.


----------



## 1337 (11 Mar 2019 às 15:08)

Também recebi o email, quem não recebeu é porque meteu outro email qualquer.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Mar 2019 às 16:26)

SpiderVV disse:


> Podes tentar restaurar a tua password a partir do formulário de login do site na mesma, pode ser que recebas o e-mail por aí.



Também tentei, apesar de dizer lá no site que tinham enviado novo email para recuperação da pass, também não o recebi...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Mar 2019 às 00:35)

Entre as 10h e as 11h desta terça-feira, o mapa das estações meteorológicas de Portugal Continental sofreu um apagão e as estações que desapareceram ainda não voltaram.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mar 2019 às 12:58)

Anúncio oficial do site da rede Observar: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...edia/noticias/textos/observar.comunidade.html

Também parece que mudaram o painel de notícias no site, as imagens estão muito maiores, não sei se não prefiro o estilo antigo...


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Mar 2019 às 20:19)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Há uns dias decidi contactar o IPMA, em particular por causa da esquecida estação do Caramulo, mas no meio de tantas perguntas e observações acho que acabaram por se esquecer de responder, pelo que nem sei se hei-de responder ao mail e voltar a perguntar, o que acham?? Já foi uma sorte me responderem ao que responderam, pelo que não sei se abuse mais da paciências deles Entretanto não fazia ideia que o radar de coruche estava nas circunstâncias descritas pelo IPMA, muito embora soubesse que era o mais antigo da rede
> 
> *Deixo aqui um extrato do mail que lhes enviei com  algumas perguntas que decidi fazer sobre a rede de radares, e com as respetivas respostas do IPMA:*
> *
> ...



Boa noite. Cerca de 1 mês depois, o IPMA voltou ao meu contacto, após eu ter insistido na questão da inoperacionalidade da estação do Caramulo. Responderam curto e grosso, sem explicações:

*"Bom dia
A ema do Caramulo foi desativada definitivamente.
Cumprimentos"
*
E porque é que eu referi a parte do "sem explicações"? Bom, em Outubro do ano passado, o próprio IPMA publicou numa notícia da tempestade extra-tropical Leslie, que foram registados 140Km/h no Caramulo, ora se a estação foi desativada, de onde caiu este registo? Terá sido resultado dos produtos de radar? Ou terá sido um mero resultado proveniente de modelos? Em seguida deixo esse extrato da notícia:

*Efeito da passagem do LESLIE ? Continente e Madeira*

Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2018-10-08 17:15 e 2018-10-15 20:00
_A depressão pós-tropical LESLIE dirigiu-se para nordeste, atravessando o território do Continente enquanto perdia atividade, encontrando-se em Espanha a leste de Bragança cerca das 5 horas locais. *No distrito de Viseu ainda se observou vento forte com rajadas que atingiram 140 km/h no Caramulo*._


Entretanto não deixa de ser lamentável que mais uma estação da rede tenha colapsado, e que como consequência se perca a continuidade do registo, daquilo que foram vários anos de recolha de dados com importância relevante para o estudo do clima local. Já para não falar nas questões de nowcasting...

Dizer também, que não percebo a política de investimento do IPMA, mesmo sabendo que é uma instituição subfinanciada. Observemos o seguinte exemplo: em 2016 instalaram uma estação na Selvagem Grande, ora questiono que utilidade tem tido? Já nem tão pouco a têm disponível no site.... Na época disseram que era uma estação para fins de estudo do clima e dos habitats naturais, mas novamente pergunto, não seria melhor ter investido esse dinheiro em estações que possuem verdadeiro interesse para a população, e até para o sistema de avisos, como a estação do Caramulo, que tinha entrado em falhas severas cerca de 1 ano antes?

De facto, podem-se concluir 2 coisas, ou a estação foi muito bem financiada por parte de outras entidades com interesses diversos, ou efetivamente, não compreendo estas decisões...


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mar 2019 às 21:26)

É facil ser ambicioso quando se tem uma "aberta" nas finanças. Mas quando dá problemas a reparação pode ser difícil e pobremente planeada. Presumo que esse tenha sido o caso das Selvagens. A estação foi instalada (e bem, as Selvagens são um sítio interessantíssimo para ter observações) com os fins que quiseram, numa altura que tinham financiamento para isso, mas, se hipoteticamente deu algum problema grave, talvez o financiamento não seja suficiente para isso. Não pensem que os meteorologistas não querem tudo a funcionar direitinho como nós meteoloucos, porque até querem.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2019 às 21:48)

Aquelas amplitudes no vale do Sorraia.
É impressão minha ou o IPMA melhorou muito as suas previsões das temperaturas mínimas para locais de inversão?
Excelente.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Mar 2019 às 11:22)

O AROME é utilizado no cálculo estatístico das previsões e esse tem uma malha suficiente para considerar esses locais, portanto pode explicar isso  No entanto, nos locais onde as inversões são em locais mais específicos/menos área, talvez a performance não seja tão boa e é completamente normal, é difícil prever inversões térmicas quanto menor for a área, mesmo com modelos mesoescala.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2019 às 11:50)

Obrigado. 
Está correcto melhorarem as previsões em locais onde há aglomerados populacionais, o resto  talvez seja um pouco irrelevante. A base de dados da estação de Coruche talvez também ajude na previsão,embora seja relativamente recente 1996.


----------



## DaniFR (7 Abr 2019 às 14:14)

Zona norte às escuras. Radar de Arouca mais uma vez Off, quando é mais preciso.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Abr 2019 às 15:20)

DaniFR disse:


> Zona norte às escuras. Radar de Arouca mais uma vez Off, quando é mais preciso.


Arouca e Coruche aparentemente.


----------



## CptRena (7 Abr 2019 às 22:59)

DaniFR disse:


> Zona norte às escuras. Radar de Arouca mais uma vez Off, quando é mais preciso.





Tiagolco disse:


> Arouca e Coruche aparentemente.



Bem, uma pessoa admira-se é quando funciona tudo bem quando é preciso.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Abr 2019 às 23:13)

CptRena disse:


> Bem, uma pessoa admira-se é quando funciona tudo bem quando é preciso.


O de Coruche parece ter voltado à vida. 
Mas não vou julgar o pessoal do IPMA. O radar de Coruche está no fim de vida útil e o radar de Arouca sofreu (tem sofrido?) avarias graves, avarias essas que provavelmente, e infelizmente, não são resolvidas totalmente por falta de budget.


----------



## Candy (22 Abr 2019 às 14:46)

Boas,

Alguém consegue aceder ao site do ipma?
Não estou a conseguir abrir


----------



## srr (22 Abr 2019 às 14:48)

Site IPMA, embaixo !!??

Pelos comentarios,
tenho antivirus bastante restritivo, tambem nunca sei

se é dos Sites ou do  meu antivirus/fortigat´s


----------



## Candy (22 Abr 2019 às 15:05)

srr disse:


> Site IPMA, embaixo !!??
> 
> Pelos comentarios,
> tenho antivirus bastante restritivo, tambem nunca sei
> ...



Não sou só eu, portanto...
Estava a seguir aquela frente e de repente pufffff... foi-se!
A bem da verdade apenas o radar de Arouca estava a funcionar.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Abr 2019 às 15:12)

Candy disse:


> Não sou só eu, portanto...
> Estava a seguir aquela frente e de repente pufffff... foi-se!
> A bem da verdade apenas o radar de Arouca estava a funcionar.


O IPMA publicou há dias um aviso onde diziam que o site estaria indisponível durante o dia de hoje.


----------



## Candy (22 Abr 2019 às 15:16)

Tiagolco disse:


> O IPMA publicou há dias um aviso onde diziam que o site estaria indisponível durante o dia de hoje.



Ora bolas, não vi!

Tenho então de estar de olho nas nuvens. Tenho roupa na corda e aquela frente aproxima-se... 

Obrigada!


----------



## Batalha64 (22 Abr 2019 às 15:32)

O site do IPMA está em baixo ? Não consigo aceder. Mais alguem com mesmo problema ?


----------



## Batalha64 (22 Abr 2019 às 15:34)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Alguém consegue aceder ao site do ipma?
> Não estou a conseguir abrir


Também não estou a conseguir


----------



## RickStorm (22 Abr 2019 às 15:40)

Batalha64 disse:


> O site do IPMA está em baixo ? Não consigo aceder. Mais alguem com mesmo problema ?



Por aqui igual...


----------



## PaulusLx (22 Abr 2019 às 15:44)

Afirmativo, nem a página principal nem outras, kapput!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Abr 2019 às 15:50)

O IPMA tinha avisado que hoje, dia 22 de abril, o site iria estar indisponível entre as 14h e as 18h devido à implementação da ISO 27001 no DataCenter.


----------



## Candy (22 Abr 2019 às 15:51)

Batalha64 disse:


> Também não estou a conseguir



O @Tiagolco já esclareceu!
O ipma publicou, há dias, que o site iria estar indisponível durante o dia de hoje. 
Eu tb não sabia...

Hoje vai ser seguimento _*in loco *_



Tiagolco disse:


> O IPMA publicou há dias um aviso onde diziam que o site estaria indisponível durante o dia de hoje.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Abr 2019 às 16:11)

O site já voltou. Foi manutenção programada e avisaram com vários dias de antecedência


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Abr 2019 às 20:07)

SpiderVV disse:


> O site já voltou. Foi manutenção programada e avisaram com vários dias de antecedência


E, infelizmente, é assim que as pessoas deixam de seguir o IPMA. Não veem os avisos, e depois acham que é culpa deles, pois não avisaram. Eu já tinha visto esse aviso, mas parece que fui dos únicos.


----------



## srr (2 Mai 2019 às 14:42)

Boas,

Deixo aqui o link da pagina principal do IPMA,( conhecido de todos)

Postaram uma das fotos de um membro do grupo,
Que fotografou a Trovoada de 18.04.2018, consta da pagina principal ;

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/index.html


----------



## ecobcg (2 Mai 2019 às 15:45)

srr disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Deixo aqui o link da pagina principal do IPMA,( conhecido de todos)
> 
> ...



Colocaram a foto no site... ou foi o próprio autor que fez o relato da trovoada no Observar?  
https://observar.ipma.pt/


----------



## srr (2 Mai 2019 às 16:42)

ecobcg disse:


> Colocaram a foto no site... ou foi o próprio autor que fez o relato da trovoada no Observar?
> https://observar.ipma.pt/




Óbvio - como a postavam, sem a ter ???????

PS: nem todos os "relatos" são aprovados e ou postados.
Não se conseguem relatar directo, fica sempre pendente, depois é ou não é seleccionada.
Enviam um mail e informar o ponto de situação.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mai 2019 às 01:25)

Alguma informação sobre a estação do IPMA do Cabo Carvoeiro ?


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mai 2019 às 21:34)

Gerofil disse:


> Alguma informação sobre a estação do IPMA do Cabo Carvoeiro ?



Não me parece...


----------



## MeteoMP (10 Mai 2019 às 13:45)

Diariamente, ando de olho no site do IPMA para ver quando sai o Boletim Meteorológico de Abril, mas até hoje, só está disponibilizado o Resumo Meteorológico, ao contrário dos meses anteriores.

Sabem-me indicar, por favor, quando é que normalmente o Boletim Meteorológico é lançado? Se é que vai ser lançado...

Obrigado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mai 2019 às 16:47)

MeteoMP disse:


> Diariamente, ando de olho no site do IPMA para ver quando sai o Boletim Meteorológico de Abril, mas até hoje, só está disponibilizado o Resumo Meteorológico, ao contrário dos meses anteriores.
> 
> Sabem-me indicar, por favor, quando é que normalmente o Boletim Meteorológico é lançado? Se é que vai ser lançado...
> 
> Obrigado.


Geralmente é na primeira quinzena, agora com o fds talvez só para a semana.


----------



## MeteoMP (10 Mai 2019 às 20:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Geralmente é na primeira quinzena, agora com o fds talvez só para a semana.


Muito obrigado pela informação!


----------



## Nickname (14 Mai 2019 às 20:35)

A estação Viseu(cidade) está offline desde o início do mês!!!
A de Nelas acaba por não ser uma má subsituta para o período diurno(máximas parecidas por norma), mas para as noites de inversão nenhuma das vizinhas se aproxima!!!


----------



## Snifa (15 Mai 2019 às 21:31)

*IPMA pergunta: "Sentiu o sismo de 1969?"
*
Hoje às 14:41 h

*




*

Mais de duas mil pessoas já responderam ao apelo do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) e contaram como sentiram o sismo de 28 de fevereiro de 1969, que abalou sobretudo o Sul do país e provocou 13 mortos. O inquérito, de âmbito nacional, vai decorrer até ao final de junho.

Foi o maior sismo na Europa desde o grande terramoto de Lisboa de 1755. O sismo, de magnitude 7,9 na escala de Richter, provocou 13 vítimas mortais, arrasou aldeias e deu azo a um pequeno tsunami. O Algarve foi a região mais afetada, por ser a que estava mais próxima do epicentro, localizado a cerca de 200 quilómetros a sudoeste de Sagres. Em Lisboa, o sismo foi sentido com intensidade VI na escala de Mercalli, ou seja, foi um terramoto "bastante forte". Aliás, o sismo foi sentido em Marrocos, mas também em Bordéus e nas Canárias.


Para assinalar o 50.º aniversário do sismo, quatro instituições juntaram-se e decidiram lançar um inquérito nacional online para recolher depoimentos de pessoas que testemunharam o terramoto, para complementar, assim, os poucos registos instrumentais que existiam à época. O inquérito macrossísmico, promovido pelo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), Instituto Superior Técnico, Faculdade de Ciências de Lisboa e laboratório associado ao Instituto Dom Luiz, vai decorrer até ao final de junho.

Desde fevereiro, já responderam ao inquérito 2629 pessoas, a maior parte das quais da zona de Lisboa (1405), o que, para Fernando Carrilho, do IPMA, faz sentido, uma vez que era na capital "que grande parte da população estava concentrada". Segue-se a zona do Porto (231 respostas) e do Algarve (209 respostas).

Fernando Carrilho acredita, contudo, que a participação ainda vai aumentar, pela experiência em inquéritos passados. "Por exemplo, fizemos um para o sismo de 2009 e responderam cerca de quatro mil pessoas em dois ou três dias", recorda.

Acresce que os promotores do inquérito lançaram um desafio à comunidade escolar, para que seja possível chegar a um maior número de pessoas. Basicamente, os alunos devem encontrar um adulto que tenha sentido e se lembre do sismo. Depois, em conjunto com esse adulto, preenche o inquérito online e, no final, identifica a sua escola para que se candidate a receber um prémio.

"Pretendemos olhar para a distribuição das intensidades do sismo, com base nesses testemunhos", refere Fernando Carrilho, do IPMA, convicto de que deverão existir conclusões em meados de julho.
*
*
https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/ipma-pergunta-sentiu-o-sismo-de-1969-10901050.html


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jul 2019 às 18:31)

Alguém sabe, ou já tentou contactar o IPMA sobre o facto de em 2019 ainda usar as normais 1971-00, tendo já divulgado algumas normais 1981-10 há uns 7 anos? É que daqui a ano e meio temos as novas normais prontas e o IPMA ainda nem estas usou


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jul 2019 às 18:40)

N_Fig disse:


> Alguém sabe, ou já tentou contactar o IPMA sobre o facto de em 2019 ainda usar as normais 1971-00, tendo já divulgado algumas normais 1981-10 há uns 7 anos? É que daqui a ano e meio temos as novas normais prontas e o IPMA ainda nem estas usou


Pelo que me lembro, acho que há um tempo de espera até ser possível utilizar as próximas normais. Muito possivelmente só depois de 2020 é que se se trocará o nível "base" da escala das médias. Não sei se é assim, por isso alguém que corrobore.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jul 2019 às 18:44)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pelo que me lembro, acho que há um tempo de espera até ser possível utilizar as próximas normais. Muito possivelmente só depois de 2020 é que se se trocará o nível "base" da escala das médias. Não sei se é assim, por isso alguém que corrobore.


Então mas quando deviam começar a usar as 1991-20 é que vão usar as 1981-10? Já a troca para estas foi demorada, só tendo acontecido em maio de 2008, mas estas ainda estão a demorar mais


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jul 2019 às 01:48)

N_Fig disse:


> Então mas quando deviam começar a usar as 1991-20 é que vão usar as 1981-10? Já a troca para estas foi demorada, só tendo acontecido em maio de 2008, mas estas ainda estão a demorar mais


Para avaliar anomalias faz sentido usar um período climatológico com maior distância, as futuras anomalias da década de 20 se fossem comparadas com as normais 91-20 não teriam significado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jul 2019 às 14:58)

Estação de Portel, Oriola, está a ter umas medições estranhas nos últimos dias, alguém sabe o que se passa?


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jul 2019 às 19:45)

Há uma ou duas EMA's que tinham dados desativados (ou variáveis desativadas) que voltaram a ficar ativas com valores errados, devem ter feito algum reset. A estação de Portalegre por exemplo tem o barómetro a funcionar mal, e tinham tirado os dados mas voltaram a colocar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jul 2019 às 09:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Estação de Portel, Oriola, está a ter umas medições estranhas nos últimos dias, alguém sabe o que se passa?



Apesar de os dados serem disponibilizados no site, estes são tidos como preliminares e internamente são categorizados como incorrectos. O sensor irá ser substituído em breve.


----------



## Illicitus (18 Jul 2019 às 11:19)

Há semanas que a temperatura da água do mar na Meia Praia (Lagos) está nestes valores:

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/costeira/index.jsp?selLocal=224&idLocal=224 - 12-13ºC

Qual será o problema?


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jul 2019 às 15:08)

"Hoje renasce uma estação meteorológica de 1913, na praia da Rocha, Portimão."


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jul 2019 às 14:51)

Parece que o IPMA está a continuar na onda de recuperação de estações:


----------



## criz0r (26 Jul 2019 às 20:10)

Boa tarde,

Este fim de semana, vou andar pela zona Centro e aproveitei a viagem para verificar in loco a famosa Estação do IPMA em Alvega. Penso que a localização não é das melhores, tendo em conta o descampado que têm mesmo a lado e que bem podiam ter aproveitado. As imagens demonstram condições que na minha opinião, não cumprem os standards da OMM, desde logo o termo-higro muito perto do solo com vegetação alta a "prender" a circulação do ar e alguns pinheiros atrás da Estação que podem eventualmente bloquear a acção dos ventos de Sul. Honestamente, já merecia alguma manutenção, tendo em conta o potencial que o Vale do Tejo representa naquela zona.


















Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jul 2019 às 20:21)

criz0r disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Este fim de semana, vou andar pela zona Centro e aproveitei a viagem para verificar in loco a famosa Estação do IPMA em Alvega. Penso que a localização não é das melhores, tendo em conta o descampado que têm mesmo a lado e que bem podiam ter aproveitado. As imagens demonstram condições que na minha opinião, não cumprem os standards da OMM, desde logo o termo-higro muito perto do solo com vegetação alta a "prender" a circulação do ar e alguns pinheiros atrás da Estação que podem eventualmente bloquear a acção dos ventos de Sul. Honestamente, já merecia alguma manutenção, tendo em conta o potencial que o Vale do Tejo representa naquela zona.
> 
> ...



É sempre bom ver de perto, as fotos da tão famosa estação de Alvega, que nos "brinda" sempre com as fortes inversões ao longo do ano, mas principalmente durante as geadas do inverno.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jul 2019 às 22:47)

Epá! Excelente!
Agora sim, agora posso ter uma estação de "verdade" perto de mim.
Na verdade o local fica no Parque da Cidade, no centro de Paços de Ferreira.
Tem uma relativa boa exposição para O, S e E, não tanto para NO, N e NE, o que para pena minha poderia ter-se evitado. Mas ainda assim é excelente.
Vou estar atento e intervir quando for necessário. Como fica a cerca de 2 km de casa, ainda por cima por vezes faço umas corridas ali, posso "vigiar" a mesma.



guisilva5000 disse:


> Parece que o IPMA está a continuar na onda de recuperação de estações:


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2019 às 00:09)

A estação da Fóia, Monchique já está novamente a reportar dados  de vento.
Boa novidade!
E a estação de Colares, Sintra morreu mesmo??


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2019 às 16:35)

A estação da Praia da Rocha, Portimão já aparece no mapa mas a sua localização está errada, porque encontra-se em Sagres. 

IPMA corrige a localização da mesma, obrigado.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2019 às 16:39)

De acordo com os dados diários ela está no mapa desde 31 de julho, mas no local errado, se calhar foi assim que ninguém reparou nela.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2019 às 17:07)

SpiderVV disse:


> De acordo com os dados diários ela está no mapa desde 31 de julho, mas no local errado, se calhar foi assim que ninguém reparou nela.



Só reparei porque a temperatura é bem mais elevada do que em Sagres e como não está levante ainda despertou mais a curiosidade e depois apareceu o nome dessa, senão nem dava por ela. 

Aliás, a de Sagres aparece logo no 1º mapa horário em que aparece algumas estações, depois no mapa completo desaparece.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Ago 2019 às 00:26)

O IPMA também já abandonou o flash nos gráficos das normais climatológicas, estando agora com um aspecto renovado e mais apelativo


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2019 às 00:47)

E com essa mudança dá para fazer download dos dados em formato XLS ou CSV. No entanto, retiraram as normais provisórias de 2010.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Ago 2019 às 16:37)

Há um erro nas normais que o IPMA publicou, o número de dias com precipitação superior a 1 mm e a 10 mm são iguais


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Ago 2019 às 17:19)

Obrigado IPMA, pela correcção da localização da estação da Praia da Rocha.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Ago 2019 às 21:58)

A Estação das Ilhas Selvagens continua a não aparecer nos dados das estações meteorológicas oficiais, e isso acontece há mais de 3 meses. Será que perdemos uma das estações meteorológicas mais importantes de Portugal?


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Ago 2019 às 21:59)

Por lapso ainda não tinha aqui colocado imagens da EMA de Paços de Ferreira:














Para os "distraídos", a EMA desde a sua instalação, em inícios deste mês, tem apresentado quase sempre as temperaturas médias e mínimas mais baixas (mesmo as máximas também regularmente das mais baixas) de toda a rede.
Esta situação motivou aqui no fórum perguntas sobre a sua localização, já respondida nas páginas do acompanhamento do Litoral Norte do Mês de agosto.
Também no IPMA estes dados tem sido alvo de questões, estando mesmo em dúvida a "sanidade" do sensor.
Como tal, a partir de ontem a estação está sem os dados de temperatura disponíveis, mantendo-se os dados do vento, humidade e precipitação.
Assim, o sensor em breve será substituído - veremos então se se mantêm a regularidade das suas medições.
Nota para o Radiation Shield que está na estação: são pratos de maior dimensão que o habitual, permitindo assim uma melhor ventilação do mesmo.

Para comparação com a minha própria instalação, localizada a cerca de 1,5-2 km daqui, deixo este link:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-norte-agosto-2019.10079/pagina-5#post-735831


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Ago 2019 às 12:55)

Será que as temperaturas terão a ver com a envolvente? É possível que seja retido ar frio nessa localização.


----------



## Snifa (1 Set 2019 às 08:38)

Bom dia,

Aparentemente, e depois de alguns dias sem dados, já colocaram o novo sensor de temperatura na EMA de Paços de Ferreira.

Pela leitura confirma-se a especificidade e potencial  do local relativamente a inversões e mínimas baixas:


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2019 às 08:46)

Boa!
Pessoalmente a minha dúvida foi sempre para as máximas.
As mínimas devem-se teoricamente à camada de inversão térmica proveniente do rio Ferreira.
É mais um exemplo clássico, que para uma inversão térmica ser forte não são necessários desníveis brutais de altitude/vales tremendamente encaixados.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Set 2019 às 00:31)

2017...



Duarte Sousa disse:


> *IPMA vai instalar rede de detetores de trovada na Madeira*
> O projeto prevê a instalação de dois detetores na Madeira, em Santana e no Porto Moniz, um na ilha do Porto Santo e outro nas Selvagens
> 
> 
> ...



2018 ? 2019 ? 2020 ?

*Madeira vai ter quatro detetores de trovoadas *

*O investimento do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera é superior a trezentos mil euros*


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Out 2019 às 12:44)

Mais uma estação nova no Algarve na rede IPMA, desta vez é em Tavira, assim todas as cidades do Sotavento algarvio ficam cobertas pelo IPMA.


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2019 às 10:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mais uma estação nova no Algarve na rede IPMA, desta vez é em Tavira, assim todas as cidades do Sotavento algarvio ficam cobertas pelo IPMA.



Penso que seria interessante haver uma estação na zona do Vale do Guadiana (Alcoutim por exemplo) e uma na zona serrana do Caldeirão. Mas com as limitações financeiras que o IPMA tem se mantiverem estas a funcionar correctamente já não seria nada mau.

P.S. A de Aljezur desapareceu?


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Out 2019 às 13:13)

MSantos disse:


> Penso que seria interessante haver uma estação na zona do Vale do Guadiana (Alcoutim por exemplo) e uma na zona serrana do Caldeirão. Mas com as limitações financeiras que o IPMA tem se mantiverem estas a funcionar correctamente já não seria nada mau.
> 
> P.S. A de Aljezur desapareceu?



A de Aljezur está a funcionar, só quando fiz o printscreen é que ainda não tinha aparecido.  Diria que falta 2/3 estações, uma em Albufeira, dado que no litoral entre Faro e Portimão não existe nenhuma, outra em Barranco Velho e outra em Alcoutim (vila), dado que a estação de Martinlongo dista 30 kms de Alcoutim.

Mas, já é pedir muito ao IPMA, mesmo assim tem vindo a crescer as estações do IPMA.

Aliás, a estação de Olhão já não é assim tão recente, a mesma existe desde 01 de Janeiro de 2008 e só no ano passado é que passou a aparecer no site do IPMA.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/redes.observacao/meteo/index.jsp

A de Tavira não sei aonde fica e nem consta ainda na lista.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2019 às 15:39)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia.../media/noticias/textos/app_avisos_ipma_2_html


----------



## N_Fig (21 Out 2019 às 17:54)

O IPMA tem uma estação no Caramulinho, mas não está a dar dados de temperatura, e não aparece no mapa diário, alguém sabe o que se passa?


----------



## camrov8 (21 Out 2019 às 18:02)

N_Fig disse:


> O IPMA tem uma estação no Caramulinho, mas não está a dar dados de temperatura, e não aparece no mapa diário, alguém sabe o que se passa?


deve ser o de sempre deve ter avariado e vai demorar a arranjar


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Out 2019 às 18:03)

N_Fig disse:


> O IPMA tem uma estação no Caramulinho, mas não está a dar dados de temperatura, e não aparece no mapa diário, alguém sabe o que se passa?



No Caramulinho? Essa estação é nova? A única estação que tinham era junto da vila do Caramulo e foi desativada, mas se me diz que têm lá uma estação, é porque talvez seja algum investimento recente. Aliás, bem vistas as coisas acho que mesmo se eles tivessem reparado a antiga estação, nunca se iriam obter dados muito fidedignos dadas as condições em que ela se encontrava (demasiadamente abrigada, e muito próxima de edifícios).


----------



## N_Fig (21 Out 2019 às 18:09)

Mr. Neves disse:


> No Caramulinho? Essa estação é nova? A única estação que tinham era junto da vila do Caramulo e foi desativada, mas se me diz que têm lá uma estação, é porque talvez seja algum investimento recente. Aliás, bem vistas as coisas acho que mesmo se eles tivessem reparado a antiga estação, nunca se iriam obter dados muito fidedignos dadas as condições em que ela se encontrava (demasiadamente abrigada, e muito próxima de edifícios).


Pois não sei, o Caramulinho ainda fica a uns km da vila, não sei onde ficava a estação que existia antes. Reparei nela há uns dias porque estava a ver o mapa de precipitação horária, reparei num valor relativamente alto e vi que era de uma estação que não conhecia, é possível que seja uma estação nova


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Out 2019 às 20:51)

N_Fig disse:


> Pois não sei, o Caramulinho ainda fica a uns km da vila, não sei onde ficava a estação que existia antes. Reparei nela há uns dias porque estava a ver o mapa de precipitação horária, reparei num valor relativamente alto e vi que era de uma estação que não conhecia, é possível que seja uma estação nova



Peço desculpa, pela mensagem anterior, acabei por ler tudo distorcido. Ah então naturalmente decidiram instalar por lá uma nova estação , já não vou ao Caramulinho há uns 3 anos, da última vez que lá estive nem subi os rochedos. Oxalá seja mesmo verdade


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Out 2019 às 22:01)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Peço desculpa, pela mensagem anterior, acabei por ler tudo distorcido. Ah então naturalmente decidiram instalar por lá uma nova estação , já não vou ao Caramulinho há uns 3 anos, da última vez que lá estive nem subi os rochedos. Oxalá seja mesmo verdade



Parece que temos mesmo nova estação . Falta operacionalizar o sensor de temperatura, precipitação e por certo o barómetro. Agora é que vai ser interessante ver as rajadas e a temperatura e humidade relativa que fazem naqueles dias manhosos onde neva em todos os montes e serranias menos no Caramulo . Pena não ter tempo para ir lá cima nos próximos dias, mas mal posso esperar. Ainda bem que o IPMA fez esta opção e concordou comigo em instalar noutro sitio.






@CptRena vem ver!!


----------



## efcm (8 Nov 2019 às 00:15)

No site do IPMA quase todas as estações do país estão sem dados de precipitação no dia 31 de outubro.  

Simplesmente não aparecem no mapa


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2019 às 15:31)

Mais uma estação nova do IPMA no Algarve, desta vez é em Albufeira. 






Só falta, outra em São Brás de Alportel ou Barranco do Velho.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Nov 2019 às 09:02)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...dia/noticias/textos/Protocolo_CIM_Cavado.html


----------



## MSantos (19 Nov 2019 às 10:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...dia/noticias/textos/Protocolo_CIM_Cavado.html



Boa!


----------



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2019 às 18:52)

Por favor, alguém indica-me onde se encontram os boletins meteorológicos para a agricultura publicados pelo IPMA referente aos meses de Agosto deste ano em diante? 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/publicacoes/b...&cmbAno=2019&idDep=agr&idTema=bag&curAno=2019


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2019 às 19:57)

Gerofil disse:


> Por favor, alguém indica-me onde se encontram os boletins meteorológicos para a agricultura publicados pelo IPMA referente aos meses de Agosto deste ano em diante?
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/publicacoes/b...&cmbAno=2019&idDep=agr&idTema=bag&curAno=2019



O IPMA, parece que anda um pouco esquecidos, já o boletim referente ás horas de frio, já devia de estar actualizado para está época, pois o seu período inicia-se a 01 de Outubro, pois é uma boa ferramento que muits agricultores podem e devem de usar, como ferramenta de trabalho, pois a época das podas de árvores de fruto e mirtilos não tarda muito está á porta.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Dez 2019 às 10:33)

Olá, deixei de ter acesso à página dos dados *gráficos* das estações meteorológicas 

A vocês também está a suceder o mesmo?

Exemplo:

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.grafica/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=511&idEstacao=511


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Dez 2019 às 10:39)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá, deixei de ter acesso à página dos dados *gráficos* das estações meteorológicas
> 
> A vocês também está a suceder o mesmo?
> 
> ...



Aqui funciona.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Dez 2019 às 10:59)

Estou a falar neste tipo de gráficos...


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Dez 2019 às 11:19)

Sendo que essa página já não estava exposta no site público, e ainda utiliza Flash, que está praticamente em vias de extinção devido a problemas de segurança (e lentidão...) nos dias de hoje, não é de admirar que eventualmente retirassem acesso a ela.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Dez 2019 às 11:39)

Gerofil disse:


> Estou a falar neste tipo de gráficos...



Referi que aqui funciona porque fui redireccionado para o mapa das estações online. Como o @SpiderVV disse e bem, essa página já não estava acessível através do site do IPMA e utilizava uma tecnologia que vai ser descontinuada em 2020.


----------



## Cadito (5 Dez 2019 às 21:00)

O que se passa com a estação de Lamas de Mouro que está off há vários meses?


----------



## Gerofil (7 Dez 2019 às 14:31)

Gerofil disse:


> Por favor, alguém indica-me onde se encontram os boletins meteorológicos para a agricultura publicados pelo IPMA referente aos meses de Agosto deste ano em diante?
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/publicacoes/b...&cmbAno=2019&idDep=agr&idTema=bag&curAno=2019



Pronto, agora sim... já fizeram a actualização com os meses de Agosto e Setembro. Obrigado IPMA


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2019 às 23:38)

Cadito disse:


> O que se passa com a estação de Lamas de Mouro que está off há vários meses?


Essa e outras quantas que lá se vão perdendo... Manunteção, enfim.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Dez 2019 às 15:54)

*http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...ia/noticias/textos/Alteracao_Avisos_Neve.html*

*SISTEMA DE AVISOS METEOROLÓGICOS*






2019-12-09 (IPMA)



*Alteração do Aviso Meteorológico de Neve*

Desde o dia 9 de dezembro de 2019 o* aviso meteorológico de neve *passa a ser emitido pelo IPMA para o *Continente, Madeira e Açores*, de acordo com os critérios apresentados (ver link 2 abaixo), podendo todos os avisos ser consultados em tempo real (ver link 3 abaixo).

Salientam-se de seguida as principais alterações em relação ao aviso anterior:


Maior discriminação das regiões afetadas em função da altitude, com a inclusão do nível de 1600m (além do nível de 1000m) o que, por exemplo, no Continente permite restringir o aviso à serra da Estrela, quando emitido para os distritos da Guarda (Gouveia, Manteigas e Seia) e Castelo Branco (Covilhã);
Emissão de aviso amarelo a partir de 1 cm de espessura de neve independentemente da altitude, tendo em conta a consequente formação de gelo nas estradas e influência na circulação rodoviária;
Inclusão de impactos prováveis.
O processo de revisão do aviso de neve, agora implementado pelo IPMA, resultou de um conjunto de atividades multidisciplinares na área da proteção civil, envolvendo, além do IPMA, outras entidades de âmbito nacional – a Autoridade Nacional de Emergência e Proteção Civil (ANEPC), a Guarda Nacional Republicana (GNR) e a Infraestruturas de Portugal (IP).

O referido processo de revisão teve ainda importantes contribuições de entidades/núcleos de âmbito regional/local, em particular, do Grupo de Montanha da Força de Especial de Proteção Civil (FEPC) da ANEPC, do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) da Guarda da ANEPC, do Subagrupamento de Montanha da Unidade de Emergência de Proteção e Socorro (UEPS) da GNR, do Centro de Limpeza de Neve da Serra da Estrela da IP, do Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil de Seia (SMPCS), dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Seia (BVS) e, por parte do IPMA, do observatório meteorológico das Penhas Douradas.

Note-se ainda que a presente revisão do aviso de neve se insere nas orientações do programa europeu METEOALARM (responsável pela harmonização da emissão de avisos meteorológicos na Europa) e da Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM), no intuito de procurar incluir nos avisos meteorológicos os impactos prováveis na sociedade, promovendo a influência das previsões e avisos meteorológicos nas ações da população.

Refere-se finalmente que a emissão de aviso de neve para a região da serra da Estrela se insere no Plano de Operações Nacional da Serra da Estrela (PONSE), coordenado pela ANEPC e também com início a 9 de dezembro de 2019. As recomendações da ANEPC para episódios extremos de neve podem ainda ser consultadas no link 1 abaixo.



Link 1: ANEPC - Recomendações

Link 2: Tabela de Avisos de Neve

Link 3: Avisos em Tempo Real
Imagens associadas





Tabela de Avisos de Neve
Off-Topic: Será que alguma vez haverá um aviso laranja ou vermelho abaixo dos 1.000 m, em áreas onde não neva habitualmente??


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Dez 2019 às 22:51)

Mudanças na página das normais climatológicas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jan 2020 às 20:35)

O IPMA a pouco e pouco vai modernizando e melhorando o seu site.

Uma dessas melhorias foi a inclusão de um "produto" novo: *monitorização diária*. Trata-se de um histórico dos extremos diários de temperatura e respectiva média, bem como da precipitação acumulada diária e acumulada ao longo do mês.

É pena que esteja apenas disponível para as capitais de distrito, Funchal, Porto Santo, e 1 estação por grupo do Arq. dos Açores e para temperatura/precipitação, mas já é algo muito bom 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/monitoriza.dia/


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jan 2020 às 21:29)

Deixo aqui uma sugestão ao IPMA: nos extremos climatológicos poderiam colocar os extremos climatológicos de cada capital de distrito e em cada mês.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jan 2020 às 21:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Deixo aqui uma sugestão ao IPMA: nos extremos climatológicos poderiam colocar os extremos climatológicos de cada capital de distrito e em cada mês.



Antes tinham para cada capital de distrito, mas voltaram à versão antiga. Acredito que estejam também a preparar uma nova página para essas informações.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jan 2020 às 08:51)

Dia 22 de Janeiro e ainda não está dipsonível o boletim climatológico completo de Dezembro 2019


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Jan 2020 às 09:25)

Bom dia 
Conseguem visualizar a observação de superfície do IPMA. 
Esta parado desde as 21h de ontem...


----------



## Thomar (23 Jan 2020 às 09:52)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia
> Conseguem visualizar a observação de superfície do IPMA.
> Esta parado desde as 21h de ontem...



Por aqui tudo bem.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jan 2020 às 14:36)

Tal como existia para a Evapotranspiração, o mapa da percentagem de água no solo e de outros dados diários (temperatura, precipitação etc), também já estão divididos por concelhos:





https://www.ipma.pt/pt/agrometeorologia/smi/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jan 2020 às 14:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Tal como existia para a Evapotranspiração, o mapa da percentagem de água no solo e de outros dados diários (temperatura, precipitação etc), também já estão divididos por concelhos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aproveito para dar a minha opinião sobre os mapas de temperatura, humidade e precipitação.

Antes tínhamos mapas que eram gerados automaticamente tendo por base os valores recolhidos pelas estações, sem restrições geográficas. Agora o que temos são valores por concelho, e a meu ver isso não faz sentido nenhum. Temos concelhos onde, por exemplo, a temperatura mínima pode variar bastante e atribuir um só valor (ou intervalo de valores) a todo o concelho não faz sentido algum.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jan 2020 às 15:09)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aproveito para dar a minha opinião sobre os mapas de temperatura, humidade e precipitação.
> 
> Antes tínhamos mapas que eram gerados automaticamente tendo por base os valores recolhidos pelas estações, sem restrições geográficas. Agora o que temos são valores por concelho, e a meu ver isso não faz sentido nenhum. Temos concelhos onde, por exemplo, a temperatura mínima pode variar bastante e atribuir um só valor (ou intervalo de valores) a todo o concelho não faz sentido algum.


Sim, é verdade!
Já não digo o concelho em si, mas por exemplo Arronches que para além de registar inversões térmicas, está no meio de duas estações que registam muitas vezes, valores completamente distintos. 

O facto do IPMA ter poucas estações espalhadas pelos distritos ainda torna estes mapas mais insignificantes, mas eles lá sabem. Apenas publiquei porque é uma novidade e no mapa de percentagem de água do solo até fica bem, mas nos restantes dados, não.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Jan 2020 às 15:11)

Em relação ao problema que apresentei esta resolvido, devia ser um problema qualquer com o servidor do IPMA!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jan 2020 às 14:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Dia 22 de Janeiro e ainda não está dipsonível o boletim climatológico completo de Dezembro 2019



Falasse eu mais cedo...  Já está disponível.


----------



## Nickname (5 Fev 2020 às 19:02)

Duas novas estações no distrito de Coimbra:







Soure a azul e Ervedal da Beira, Oliveira do Hospital a laranja.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Fev 2020 às 23:15)

Também Vila Nova de Poiares foi adicionada.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2020 às 11:13)

Nickname disse:


> Duas novas estações no distrito de Coimbra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boas,
Tens a localização exacta dessas duas estações ?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Fev 2020 às 11:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Tens a localização exacta dessas duas estações ?



A localização exacta pode ser obtida inspeccionando a página (CTRL + U), depois pesquisas o nome da estação e aparece-te um json com as coordenadas da mesma.


----------



## RTC (6 Fev 2020 às 14:44)

No entanto por cima da Zebreira, têm uma nova que tem como indicação Arganil/Aeródromo?!?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Fev 2020 às 14:53)

RTC disse:


> No entanto por cima da Zebreira, têm uma nova que tem como indicação Arganil/Aeródromo?!?



Observando o código fonte da página, há várias estações colocadas nessa mesma coordenada (40.0, -8.0). Talvez sejam as próximas estações a entrar no mapa e ainda não estejam com a localização correcta.

Parecem ser 9 novas estações, espalhadas maioritariamente pelo distrito de Coimbra 

Cooperação entre o IPMA e a CIM de Coimbra ao rubro


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2020 às 15:23)

De facto incrível... Novas estações do distrito de Coimbra:

Soure
Oliveira do Hospital
Vila Nova de Poiares
Arganil
Góis
Salvo erro elevam para 11 estações no referido distrito. Muito bom! 

Já agora, também queria 2 estações para distrito de Lisboa.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Fev 2020 às 15:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> De facto incrível... Novas estações do distrito de Coimbra:
> 
> Soure
> Oliveira do Hospital
> ...



A de Arganil, e Góis principalmente , e dependendo do sítio onde está colocada ,claro, deverão ser estações com registos muito interessantes de seguir


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Fev 2020 às 15:44)

As 9 estações que falo, que no JSON aparecem com a coordenada default, são:

Arganil, Aeródromo
Cantanhede, Fonte Dom Pedro
Coimbra, Mata de São Pedro
Góis, Quinta da Ribeira 

Mealhada, Quinta do Vale
Mortágua, Aeródromo
Penacova, Hombres
Penela, Serra do Espinhal
Viseu, Torredeita


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2020 às 19:21)

Mais dados das estações do IPMA estão agora disponíveis em open data com API 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/news.detail.jsp?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/api-2020.html


----------



## JCARL (6 Fev 2020 às 19:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mais dados das estações do IPMA estão agora disponíveis em open data com API
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/news.detail.jsp?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/api-2020.html


Muito interessante (só falta a humidade relativa e o vento).
O IPMA bem podia aproveitar as estações do SNIRH.


----------



## Toby (6 Fev 2020 às 21:03)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mais dados das estações do IPMA estão agora disponíveis em open data com API
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/news.detail.jsp?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/api-2020.html



GENIAL


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Fev 2020 às 13:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Observando o código fonte da página, há várias estações colocadas nessa mesma coordenada (40.0, -8.0). Talvez sejam as próximas estações a entrar no mapa e ainda não estejam com a localização correcta.
> 
> Parecem ser 9 novas estações, espalhadas maioritariamente pelo distrito de Coimbra
> 
> Cooperação entre o IPMA e a CIM de Coimbra ao rubro


Todas estas EMA já têm a posição correta no mapa.


----------



## Nickname (7 Fev 2020 às 13:46)

SpiderVV disse:


> Todas estas EMA já têm a posição correta no mapa.



Verdade, que maravilha!!






Novas estações no distrito de Viseu:

Vila Nova de Paiva
Sátão
Vouzela (que no mapa se encontra na zona de Boa Aldeia, concelho de Viseu)
Mortágua
Santa Comba Dão


O distrito de Coimbra tem agora 15 estações!!
Pode ser que um dia todo o território tenha esta densidade de estações.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Fev 2020 às 14:14)

Falta estações em todo o interior algarvio, como por exemplo Loulé, são Brás Alportel, Santa Catarina, cachopo... Que nos daria uma ideia mais concreta e mais verdadeira do clima no Algarve.
Existe problema surgiu depois do abandono que o Snirh fez das suas estações!
Mas ter estações como Mértola ou Alcoutim que funciona aos solavancos também não vale a pena!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Fev 2020 às 14:24)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Falta estações em todo o interior algarvio, como por exemplo Loulé, são Brás Alportel, Santa Catarina, cachopo... Que nos daria uma ideia mais concreta e mais verdadeira do clima no Algarve.
> Existe problema surgiu depois do abandono que o Snirh fez das suas estações!
> Mas ter estações como Mértola ou Alcoutim que funciona aos solavancos também não vale a pena!!



Estas novas estações meteorológicas pertencem a comunidades intermuniciais e não ao IPMA. Todos sabemos que os fundos do IPMA são bastante limitados e a instalação de novas estações não deverá estar na lista de prioridades. Portanto, seria bom tentar convencer as CIMs da importância da instalação de estações meteorológicas, não só para acompanhamento meteorológico mas também climatológico e posteriormente tentar traçar protocolos entre as CIMs e o IPMA, como acontece com a CIM Viseu Dão Lafões e CIM Região de Coimbra (e outras, caso existam).


----------



## efcm (7 Fev 2020 às 23:04)

E porque não o IPMA sair do pedestal e falar com os donos de algumas estações amadoras e celebrar protocolos de modo a poder usar isso no seu site?


----------



## Nickname (8 Fev 2020 às 13:16)

Mais uma estação adicionada, no concelho de São Pedro do Sul, a 1050m de altitude aproximadamente, na Serra da Arada


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2020 às 17:55)

A 19 de Novembro de 2019 o IPMA publicou a seguinte notícia:
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/notici...dia/noticias/textos/Protocolo_CIM_Cavado.html

Desde então esperei ver no mapa das observações as referidas estações. Qual é o meu espanto quando começo a ver o distrito de Coimbra a ficar minado de estações, seguindo-se Viseu. 

Talvez dentro em breve outras regiões se juntem ao projecto. E esperemos que a cooperação e a manutenção dure bons e largos anos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Fev 2020 às 19:44)

AnDré disse:


> A 19 de Novembro de 2019 o IPMA publicou a seguinte notícia:
> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/notici...dia/noticias/textos/Protocolo_CIM_Cavado.html
> 
> Desde então esperei ver no mapa das observações as referidas estações. Qual é o meu espanto quando começo a ver o distrito de Coimbra a ficar minado de estações, seguindo-se Viseu.
> ...


Qualquer dia o IPMA fica com um mapa de estações parecido com o da MeteoGalicia:  
https://www.meteogalicia.gal/observacion/estacions/estacions.action?request_locale=gl#/

Isso, na minha opinião, seria fantástico. É algo de que muita gente está à espera há uns largos anos, mas parece que só agora, através de parcerias, é que o trabalho está a ser feito. Mais vale tarde que nunca!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Fev 2020 às 10:41)

Então, quando é que o IPMA vai atualizar os boletins agrometeo, que estão sem atualizar desde setembro? 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/publicacoes/boletins.jsp?cmbDep=agr&cmbTema=fog&cmbAno=2019&idDep=agr&idTema=&curAno=-1/

E os boletins dos incêndios da época 2019, onde andam? 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/publicacoes/boletins.jsp?cmbDep=met&cmbTema=fog&idDep=met&idTema=fog&curAno=-1/


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Fev 2020 às 13:04)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Então, quando é que o IPMA vai atualizar os boletins agrometeo, que estão sem atualizar desde setembro?
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/publicacoes/boletins.jsp?cmbDep=agr&cmbTema=fog&cmbAno=2019&idDep=agr&idTema=&curAno=-1/
> 
> E os boletins dos incêndios da época 2019, onde andam?
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/publicacoes/boletins.jsp?cmbDep=met&cmbTema=fog&idDep=met&idTema=fog&curAno=-1/



Só agora vi que o mapa, referente ás horas de frio está totalmente novo, já andava á procura dele há algum tempo, mas estava desactualizada.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Fev 2020 às 10:27)

Ponte de Sôr/Aeródromo adicionada ao mapa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Fev 2020 às 10:35)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ponte de Sôr/Aeródromo adicionada ao mapa.



E penso que adicionaram outras também, embora não tenha a certeza se já estavam no mapa ou não, só dei por elas hoje:

Penalva do Castelo 
Nelas, Vilar Seco
Oliveira de Frades
Mangualde, Chãs de Tavares
Aguiar da Beira
Castro Daire, Mézio


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2020 às 10:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> E penso que adicionaram outras também, embora não tenha a certeza se já estavam no mapa ou não, só dei por elas hoje:
> 
> Penalva do Castelo
> Nelas, Vilar Seco
> ...



Sim, essas são de hoje, assim como Carregal do Sal.

O mapa da zona de Viseu com todas as estações operacionais:






São já 17, já que a estação de Pinhão está na margem Sul do Douro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Fev 2020 às 10:51)

Nickname disse:


> Sim, essas são de hoje, assim como Carregal do Sal.
> 
> O mapa da zona de Viseu com todas as estações operacionais:
> 
> ...



Sabia que me faltava uma, mas não sabia qual, pois ontem o JSON tinha 21 estações de CIMs e hoje tem 28 (incluindo 3 no concelho de Mação que ainda não aparecem no mapa). É Carregal do Sal, exactamente


----------



## MSantos (11 Fev 2020 às 11:51)

Epah tantas estações novas! Quantas mais melhor!


----------



## criz0r (11 Fev 2020 às 12:09)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> incluindo 3 no concelho de Mação



Presumo que sejam as mais importantes: Mação (Estaleiro da Corporação de Bombeiros) , Cardigos e Sardoal.
Esta iniciativa é excelente e muito bem vinda, dada a carência de dados disponíveis nestas regiões.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Fev 2020 às 12:32)

criz0r disse:


> Presumo que sejam as mais importantes: Mação (Estaleiro da Corporação de Bombeiros) , Cardigos e Sardoal.
> Esta iniciativa é excelente e muito bem vinda, dada a carência de dados disponíveis nestas regiões.




Envedos
BV Cardigos
BV Mação (estaleiro)


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Fev 2020 às 12:33)

criz0r disse:


> Presumo que sejam as mais importantes: Mação (Estaleiro da Corporação de Bombeiros) , Cardigos e Sardoal.
> Esta iniciativa é excelente e muito bem vinda, dada a carência de dados disponíveis nestas regiões.


Mação, Cardigos e Envendos.


----------



## criz0r (11 Fev 2020 às 12:42)

É com agrado que vejo essas estações serem adicionadas ao mapa.

Actualmente, os dados podem ser consultados através do site oficial do município:


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2020 às 13:08)

É de elogiar estas parcerias, a cobertura aumentou bem. 
Infelizmente há muitos municípios que pouco se interessam por esta temática.


----------



## Thomar (11 Fev 2020 às 23:05)

Mais uma, *Ponte de Sôr / Aeródromo*


----------



## almeida96 (12 Fev 2020 às 11:16)

Algumas novidades na secção Agricultura:

Existem também alguns índices que penso não estarem presentes antes, como o índice de vegetação (VHI) e a fração radiação absorvida (FAPAR)

No mapa das horas de frio, com novo layout, desta vez com dados estimados e totais para cada estação, reparei em algumas estações novas, que poderão brevemente entrar na rede on-line:

-Mação (Envendos)
-Arruda dos Vinhos (IPMA)
-Lisboa/ Cabo Ruivo (E.Externa)


----------



## almeida96 (12 Fev 2020 às 11:19)

Também existe uma nova secção de *Monitorização Mensal, *por enquanto apenas para o mês de Janeiro. Tem os dados das estações principais, e também o histórico do mês de janeiro para Portugal Continental 1931-2020, das temperaturas máxima e mínima e da precipitação, bem como anomalias da temperatura média e precipitação.

Uma novidade que já se aguardava!


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Fev 2020 às 18:52)

*Ilha Terceira – Região Autónoma dos Açores*

2020-02-13 (IPMA)

Está em curso um projeto que visa a instalação de um sistema de radar meteorológico Doppler da Banda C, com tecnologia de polarização dupla, no Grupo Central dos Açores, em Santa Bárbara (Ilha Terceira). 
Após conclusão do procedimento concursal, o Tribunal de Contas decidiu conceder o visto ao contrato relativo ao “Fornecimento, Instalação e Colocação em Serviço de um Radar Meteorológico Doppler com Polarização Dupla - Santa Bárbara, Ilha Terceira, Açores”, dando-se assim início à execução do respetivo contrato.

Trata-se do* primeiro sistema de radar meteorológico do IPMA a instalar nos Açores*, suprindo assim uma lacuna observacional na região.

É de salientar a contribuição determinante que este radar dará, em complemento com a rede de estações de superfície e outros equipamentos de observação remota, nos domínios da previsão do estado do tempo a curto prazo (até 3h) para fins gerais e da vigilância meteorológica permanente. Esta será particularmente relevante em situações de tempo severo, com impacto direto na salvaguarda de vidas e bens e no desenvolvimento de diversas atividades sócio-económicas, sendo ainda de sublinhar a grande importância de que se revestirá para a navegação aeronáutica e marítima.

Prevê-se que o sistema de radar meteorológico da Terceira/Santa Bárbara inicie a sua exploração, em regime experimental, durante agosto de 2020.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...xtos/Radar_meteorologico_terceira_acores.html


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Fev 2020 às 13:42)

Não sei desde quando é que esta página está disponível, mas o IPMA disponibilizou no seu site 63 fichas climatológicas (1971-2000).

Estas fichas, além daquilo que já conhecemos, têm outras informações tais como os maiores valores de temperatura mínima, menores valores de temperatura máxima, informações sobre vento, humidade, insolação, evaporação e nº de dias com trovoada, granizo, nevoeiro, geada, entre outros.

Mais um óptimo trabalho por parte do IPMA ao disponibilizar estes dados ao público 

 http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1971-2000/normalclimate7100.jsp


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (24 Fev 2020 às 13:49)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não sei desde quando é que esta página está disponível, mas o IPMA disponibilizou no seu site 38 fichas climatológicas (1971-2000).
> 
> Estas fichas, além daquilo que já conhecemos, têm outras informações tais como os maiores valores de temperatura mínima, menores valores de temperatura máxima, informações sobre vento, humidade, insolação, evaporação e nº de dias com trovoada, granizo, nevoeiro, geada, entre outros.
> 
> ...



Excelente!

4.5°C de máxima em Monte Real  (Leiria) a 3 de Janeiro de 1971.Que dia foi esse?


----------



## almeida96 (24 Fev 2020 às 20:26)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não sei desde quando é que esta página está disponível, mas o IPMA disponibilizou no seu site 38 fichas climatológicas (1971-2000).
> 
> Estas fichas, além daquilo que já conhecemos, têm outras informações tais como os maiores valores de temperatura mínima, menores valores de temperatura máxima, informações sobre vento, humidade, insolação, evaporação e nº de dias com trovoada, granizo, nevoeiro, geada, entre outros.
> 
> ...



O IPMA tem nos últimos tempos merecido uma saudação! Mas de facto estas normais climatológicas já vêm tarde...esperemos que  política de dados esteja a mudar.


----------



## almeida96 (24 Fev 2020 às 20:30)

De todas as normais, a Amareleja é logo aquela em que o link não funciona 

Também reparei que apenas estão disponíveis 2 estações das ilhas...espero que ponham mais algumas.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Fev 2020 às 20:35)

almeida96 disse:


> De todas as normais, a Amareleja é logo aquela em que o link não funciona


http://www.ipma.pt/bin/file.data/climate-normal/cn_71-00_AMARELEJA.pdf



Se bem que os dados da Amareleja são referentes à estação clássica, não tem dados de vento ou radiação.


----------



## DaniFR (9 Mar 2020 às 19:00)

Não sei se já repararam mas foram adicionadas várias estações meteorológicas no distrito de Coimbra, Viseu, Guarda e Aveiro, todos tem a sigla (CIM), que julgo estar relacionado com a Comunidade Intermunicipal, zona do Mondego.


----------



## almeida96 (12 Mar 2020 às 16:54)

Novas estações, decorrentes do acordo IPMA-CIM Cávado, que apareceram hoje nas "Estações On-Line":

-Esposende
-Barcelos
-Braga
-Vila Verde

Ainda não no mapa, mas na lista de estações da API do ipma:
-Amares (Caldelas)
-Terras de Bouro (Barral) - CIM 

PS: A estação de Ansião também voltou à vida, após longa ausência...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2020 às 17:31)




----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Abr 2020 às 20:52)

O IPMA através da EPPO tem distribuído Corvina e Sargos pelas IPSS's de Faro e Olhão:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/news.detail.jsp?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/doacaodecorvinas

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/news.detail.jsp?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/doacaodepescado


----------



## bandevelugo (3 Abr 2020 às 00:51)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



Ao ver esta nota do IPMA fiquei algo perplexo.

A redução do tráfego aéreo a nível europeu (e mundial) é brutal:

https://mapsontheweb.zoom-maps.com/...air-traffic-in-europe-on-sunday-29-march-2020

Portanto, imagino que a redução na recolha de dados meteorológicos em tempo real seja correspondentemente brutal (70% segundo a notícia do IPMA). Para compensação, o IPMA inicia a "realização de sondagens regulares" em Lisboa.

Mas ao ver o vídeo do IPMA reparei que afinal lançam um (1) balão destes de 12 em 12 horas, pelo menos é o que se percebe da informação no canto superior direito.

Alguém me pode explicar como é que isto pode compensar os aviões em falta? (sem ironia)


----------



## rozzo (3 Abr 2020 às 10:11)

bandevelugo disse:


> Ao ver esta nota do IPMA fiquei algo perplexo.
> 
> A redução do tráfego aéreo a nível europeu (e mundial) é brutal:
> 
> ...



Obviamente não compensa. Mas tendo em conta que o normal é apenas o lançamento do balão da rádio-sondagem 1x por dia (12UTC), sempre é uma pequena ajuda. É duplicar a amostragem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Abr 2020 às 23:02)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...dia/noticias/textos/sondagem-lajes-00utc.html


----------



## DaniFR (25 Abr 2020 às 21:09)

Aeródromo Bissaya Barreto vai acolher estação meteorológica aeronáutica do IPMA

O Aeródromo Municipal Bissaya Barreto vai ser uma das poucas infraestruturas a nível nacional a dispor de uma estação meteorológica aeronáutica. A proposta apresentada pelo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) foi acolhida pelo presidente da autarquia, Manuel Machado, que esta segunda-feira leva à reunião do executivo a proposta de protocolo com esta entidade.
Segundo o documento, a que o DIÁRIO AS BEIRAS teve acesso, este tipo de equipamento é fundamental para as informações que são prestadas pelo Agente de Informação de Tráfego do Aeródromo (AITA) aos pilotos na altura da aterragem/descolagem.

O processo de aquisição deste equipamento, por parte do IPMA, teve início em 2016 e, nessa altura, os aeródromos escolhidos foram Bragança, Vila Real, Viseu, Cascais e Portimão. Mas, ao serem auscultados os responsáveis por cada um destes aeródromos, ficaram a saber que Vila Real e Cascais já dispunham deste tipo de equipamento, tendo o instituto público escolhido Coimbra e Chaves como beneficiários deste tipo de equipamento.
Logo na altura, o município de Coimbra mostrou vontade de acolher esta estação, só que o concurso público lançado pelo IPMA ficou apenas concluído três anos depois, ou seja, no final de 2019. Nas reuniões seguintes, ficaram estabelecidas as condições para que a infraestrutura conimbricense acolhesse o equipamento, cabendo à autarquia disponibilizar as condições técnicas para que a estação aeronática possa funcionar em pleno.
Na reunião desta segunda-feira, vai ser também analisado o protocolo para o posicionamento de meios aéreos da Autoridade Nacional de Emergência e Proteção Civil (ANPC) naquela infraestrutura. Na proposta, está previsto que o Centro de Meios Aéreos (CMA) de Cernache acolha em permanência no período do Dispositivo Especial de Combate aos Incêndios Florestais um helicóptero ligeiro (entre 15 de maio e 31 de outubro) e dois aviões anfíbios médios (entre 1 de junho e 31 de outubro).

Diário As Beiras


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Mai 2020 às 10:33)

*Versão Atualizada da Aplicação SISMOS@IPMA*




2020-05-05 (IPMA)



O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, i.P desenvolveu uma nova aplicação para smartphones relativa à actividade sísmica com monitorização em tempo real.

A aplicação *sismos@IPMA* é gratuita e trata-se de uma versão actualizada da anterior aplicação, já se encontrando disponível para download na Apple Store (iPhone) e Google Play (Android).

A informação reportada pela *sismos@IPMA* é obtida a partir dos dados gerados pelo sistema de vigilância sísmica do IPMA, distribuído pelos Centros operacionais do Continente e dos Açores, com recurso à rede sísmica nacional instalada no Continente e nos arquipélagos dos Açores e da Madeira. A informação é depois complementada com estações sísmicas pertencentes a outras entidades nacionais e internacionais.

No que respeita os sismos com origem mais afastada do território nacional apenas é disponibilizada informação dos que são registados pela instrumentação da rede sísmica a operar em Portugal, tipicamente apenas os de magnitude superior a 5.0.

A *sismos@IPMA* dispõe  das seguintes funcionalidades:


pesquisa nas ultimas 24horas, 7 dias e 30 dias de informação
localização, com recurso a mapa, dos eventos sísmicos
apresentação da informação em formato tabular
interacção com a informação macrossísmica
links para preenchimento do inquérito macrossísmico
visualização dos shakemaps
ligação ao twitter do IPMA
Esta nova versão foi desenvolvida salvaguardando a compatibilidade com as versões mais recentes do sistema Android e iOS, respondendo assim ao crescente acesso à informação através destes dispositivos (ver links diretos abaixo).

Caso testemunhe um sismo é importante que preencha o questionário macrossísmico do IPMA disponível tanto na aplicação como no nosso site. Desta forma podemos estudar melhor o fenómeno: *https://survey.ipma.pt/index.php/2019/lang/pt/newtest/Y?*

Links:

Questionário macrossísmico do IPMA

Sismos@ipma na Google Play

Sismos@ipma na Aplple Store
Imagens associadas





--

Link da notícia: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/news.detail.jsp?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/app-sismo.html


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Mai 2020 às 21:08)

A estação das Selvagens está finalmente no mapa das estações do IPMA (desde o final de abril)!  
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/index-map-dia-chart.jsp#Ilhas selvagens


----------



## pe5cinco5 (8 Mai 2020 às 02:35)

Boa noite

Dado o fenómeno que está a ocorrer neste momento no distrito de Bragrança, devido à força bruta das trovoadas, e como não há qualquer aviso meteorológico por parte do IPMA, decidi enviar esta mensagem para a instituição pública:

"_Venho por este meio solicitar a vossa atenção no que diz respeito aos avisos meteorológicos. Estou a referir diretamente ao distrito de Bragança, em que neste preciso momento estão a ocorrer alguns fenómenos mais extremos/fortes de trovoada, inclusivé com eco vermelho no radar, e não há qualquer aviso meteorológico para este distrito, sendo que devia de haver, pois há a transmissão de uma mensagem à população e às autoridades que não corresponde à verdade, sob pena de surgirem danos localmente por falta de informação de prevenção de riscos meteorológicos a que compete a vossa entidade.

Solicito que estas situações nos avisos meteorológicos não se tornem a repetir, com a intenção de melhorar o funcionamento dos vossos serviços.

Atentamente_"


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Mai 2020 às 17:03)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>


@pe5cinco5  Parece que, depois do que aconteceu ontem, o IPMA acordou finalmente com esta questão dos avisos!


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Mai 2020 às 17:20)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> @pe5cinco5  Parece que, depois do que aconteceu ontem, o IPMA acordou finalmente com esta questão dos avisos!


Pois, mas hoje provavelmente já não é necessário qualquer aviso, visto que a instabilidade deverá ficar toda em Espanha, é isto que não se compreende.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mai 2020 às 01:08)




----------



## N_Fig (14 Jun 2020 às 23:55)

Alguém me sabe dizer se há alguma razão para o IPMA não ter uma única estação na região do Vale do Ave (Guimarães, Famalicão, Fafe, etc...)? É que é uma região densamente povoada e há um enorme "buraco" lá, nem sequer o SNIRH tem lá estações


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jun 2020 às 03:13)

*RADAR METEOROLÓGICO DE SANTA BÁRBARA*
Radar meteorológico de Santa Bárbara, Ilha Terceira - Andamento do Projeto

A firma Vaisala concluiu o fabrico do radar meteorológico Doppler da Banda C, com tecnologia de polarização dupla, que será instalado no Grupo Central da Região Autónoma dos Açores (RAA), em Santa Bárbara (Ilha Terceira).

Os testes de aceitação em fábrica (FAT) decorreram entre 4 e 8 de junho, nas instalações da Vaisala, tendo sido concluídos com sucesso.

Na próxima semana será iniciado o transporte do equipamento, por via marítima, estimando-se que o mesmo seja rececionado na Praia da Vitória, em meados de julho.

Presentemente estão em curso trabalhos de adaptação das infraestruturas no local onde o radar será instalado, de forma a que sejam criadas todas as condições que garantam a melhor operacionalidade possível do sistema de radar meteorológico.

No âmbito deste projeto serão igualmente instalados:

uma estação meteorológica automática, na Fajã Grande, Flores, cujas observações irão contribuir para a melhoria geral da previsão do estado do tempo na RAA, particularmente no Grupo Ocidental;
um detetor de raios, no Observatório José Agostinho (Angra do Heroísmo);
estações de trabalho em diversos centros meteorológicos da RAA (Santa Cruz das Flores, Horta, Angra do Heroísmo, Ponta Delgada e Santa Maria), que permitirão a visualização remota da informação meteorológica obtida com este radar;
um sistema de processamento central no Observatório Afonso Chaves (Ponta Delgada).
Prevê-se que o sistema de radar meteorológico da Santa Bárbara seja instalado durante o mês de agosto e que a sua exploração, em regime experimental, se inicie em setembro.

IPMA


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jun 2020 às 12:05)

Ciclones tropicais e informação sobre estes pode agora ser acompanhada na página do IPMA.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.ciclones/


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2020 às 12:34)

O Algarve devia estar sob aviso amarelo para temperaturas elevadas, Máxima para hoje de 33ºC, Amanhã 35ºC e 2ª feira 33ºC, ou seja, cumpre o critério de aviso amarelo, mas está verde.


----------



## Thomar (5 Jul 2020 às 08:39)

Hoje é a minha vez de criticar o IPMA.

Se muitas vezes criticamos o IPMA por não emitir avisos meteorológicos de calor (ou outros) para determinados distritos, *porque a capital desse distrito não cumpre os parâmetros para a atribuição desse aviso*, agora temos um absurdo, se alguém me conseguir explicar isto, segundo as previsões emitidas pelo IPMA que não cumprem os critérios para a emissão de um aviso meteorológico Laranja para calor para Castelo Branco, senão vejam:


----------



## rozzo (5 Jul 2020 às 09:37)

Thomar disse:


> Hoje é a minha vez de criticar o IPMA.
> 
> Se muitas vezes criticamos o IPMA por não emitir avisos meteorológicos de calor (ou outros) para determinados distritos, *porque a capital desse distrito não cumpre os parâmetros para a atribuição desse aviso*, agora temos um absurdo, se alguém me conseguir explicar isto, segundo as previsões emitidas pelo IPMA que não cumprem os critérios para a emissão de um aviso meteorológico Laranja para calor para Castelo Branco, senão vejam:


Mas segundo a automática do IPMA há localidades no distrito com temperaturas previstas superiores a 40° hoje e amanhã. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (5 Jul 2020 às 13:06)

rozzo disse:


> Mas segundo a automática do IPMA há localidades no distrito com temperaturas previstas superiores a 40° hoje e amanhã.
> 
> Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Sim, mas estranhei o facto, porque "na minha percepção" maior parte das vezes só  tem conta as capitais de distrito. 

Mas se é para o distrito os avisos são bem emitidos e faço aqui a _mea culpa. _


----------



## rozzo (5 Jul 2020 às 13:24)

Thomar disse:


> Sim, mas estranhei o facto, porque "na minha percepção" maior parte das vezes só  tem conta as capitais de distrito maior parte das vezes.
> 
> Mas se é para o distrito os avisos são bem emitidos e faço aqui a _mea culpa. _


Neste caso estão a fazer da forma correta, como deveria ser sempre.
No entanto tenho a percepção que sim, por vezes os avisos parecem só refletir a capital de distrito, o que nesses casos não é a melhor forma. Tenho a sensação que isso já terá sido discutido relativamente a Faro em particular várias vezes. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2020 às 13:35)

rozzo disse:


> Neste caso estão a fazer da forma correta, como deveria ser sempre.
> No entanto tenho a percepção que sim, por vezes os avisos parecem só refletir a capital de distrito, o que nesses casos não é a melhor forma. Tenho a sensação que isso já terá sido discutido relativamente a Faro em particular várias vezes.
> 
> Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk




Na maior parte das vezes é isso que acontece, mas ultimamente têm vindo a corrigir isso e emitem aviso mesmo que o critério não se cumpra e até emitem aviso no próprio dia, o que é de louvar quando existem localidades bem mais quentes do que Faro e a frequência da não emissão de avisos tem sido menor.

Por exemplo, na semana passada eu postei que o IPMA não tinha emitido aviso amarelo dado a previsão das temperaturas previstas, mas passado umas horas foi emitido.
*
IPMA, a estação de Olhão (EPPO) entrou em férias no mês de Julho, vejam lá isso, que era interessante ver as mínimas nas próximas noites nessa estação.*

Outro factor, que devia ser importante seria a emissão de avisos para a temperatura elevada durante a noite, aliás, o IPMA já fez várias referências em alguns avisos.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jul 2020 às 14:01)

Thomar disse:


> Sim, mas estranhei o facto, porque "na minha percepção" maior parte das vezes só  tem conta as capitais de distrito maior parte das vezes.
> 
> Mas se é para o distrito os avisos são bem emitidos e faço aqui a _mea culpa. _


Aqui no distrito de Portalegre também se baseavam apenas nas temperaturas da capital de distrito e por vezes não lançavam os avisos porque os valores previstos para a cidade, não o justificavam. No entanto, as diferenças para as zonas mais baixas são notáveis. 
Neste momento, o IPMA não prevê mais do que 38ºC para Portalegre e o aviso laranja está lançado. Aqui para Arronches estão previstos 40ºC para hoje e terça e 41ºC para amanhã. Para Elvas, 41ºC hoje e 42ºC para amanhã e terça. As restantes localidades, excepto as que estão na serra, têm temperaturas previstas idênticas, portanto o aviso laranja para o distrito é mais que justificado. Parece que finalmente estão a fazer aquilo que é correto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jul 2020 às 16:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *IPMA, a estação de Olhão (EPPO) entrou em férias no mês de Julho, vejam lá isso, que era interessante ver as mínimas nas próximas noites nessa estação.*



Prontos, resolvido e eis a minha estação regressada de férias. 









Obrigado IPMA! 

Qualquer dia o pessoal começa a achar estranho.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2020 às 18:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Qualquer dia o pessoal começa a achar estranho.


Encontrámos o insider do IPMA, apanhem-no!


----------



## N_Fig (6 Jul 2020 às 18:35)

Oh @algarvio1980 é impressão minha ou quando tu reclamas de algo do IPMA aqui no fórum, especialmente se for da estação de Olhão, eles fazem-te a vontade? É que já não é a primeira vez que acontece eheh


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jul 2020 às 18:49)

N_Fig disse:


> Oh @algarvio1980 é impressão minha ou quando tu reclamas de algo do IPMA aqui no fórum, especialmente se for da estação de Olhão, eles fazem-te a vontade? É que já não é a primeira vez que acontece eheh


Verdade.
@algarvio1980  queres mais alguma coisa? É só pedir.


----------



## 1337 (6 Jul 2020 às 21:24)

Eu já lhes pedi a estação de Ponte de Lima por telefone N vezes e nunca mais, Algarvio não queres dar aí uma mãozinha? É que são meses sem a estação de cá e eles nunca querem resolver o problema


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2020 às 20:42)

1337 disse:


> Eu já lhes pedi a estação de Ponte de Lima por telefone N vezes e nunca mais, Algarvio não queres dar aí uma mãozinha? É que são meses sem a estação de cá e eles nunca querem resolver o problema



*IPMA, coloca lá a estação de Ponte de Lima a funcionar novamente.*


----------



## okcomputer (13 Jul 2020 às 23:47)

Todas as estações do IPMA da comunidade intermunicipal do Cávado morreram ao inicio desta tarde. Alguém tropeçou num fio importante ou se esqueceu de pagar alguma conta.


----------



## okcomputer (16 Jul 2020 às 09:05)

okcomputer disse:


> Todas as estações do IPMA da comunidade intermunicipal do Cávado morreram ao inicio desta tarde. Alguém tropeçou num fio importante ou se esqueceu de pagar alguma conta.



Ontem já estava resolvido!

Agora mais:

- Num numero enorme de estações não aparece o rumo do vento, na região centro, por acaso algumas das zonas mais perigosas de incêndios em Portugal. É normal não aparecer o rumo do vento ou é problema do meu computador? Apenas aparece no dia seguinte e não do próprio dia.

Castro Daire / Mézio (CIM)
São Pedro do Sul (CIM)
Vila Nova do Paiva (CIM)
Aguiar da Beira (CIM)   (sem vento de todo)
Satão (CIM)
Vouzela (CIM)
Penalva do Castelo (CIM)
Mangualde / Chãs de Tavares (CIM)
Nelas / Vilar Seco (CIM)    (sem vento de todo, sem humidade)
Tondela, Caramulinho (CIM)
Carregal do Sal (CIM)
Santa Comba Dão (CIM)
Mortágua / Aeródromo (CIM)
Mealhada / Quinta do Vale (CIM)
Penacova / Hombres (CIM)
Coimbra / Mata de São Pedro (CIM)
Cantanhede / Fonte Dom Pedro (CIM)
Arganil / Aeródromo (CIM)
Vila Nova de Poiares (CIM)
Lousã (Aeródromo)  (sem vento de todo)
Góis / Quinta da Ribeira (CIM)
Pampilhosa da Serra, Fajão (sem vento de todo)
Soure (CIM)
Penela / Serra do Espinhal (CIM)


- Outra questão. Não é possível haver a maior rajada de hora a hora para além da velocidade média, se é que é isso que aparece ?

- E finalmente, é assim tão difícil fazer melhor com dados sem ter que se esperar hora a hora?
Se há muito vento duma trovoada às 16h05 eu só consigo ver no site mais de uma hora depois, quase às 17h30, de que me serve assim?


----------



## Crazyrain (16 Jul 2020 às 09:55)

Alguém me consegue explicar como é que Viana do Castelo para hoje e amanhã tem temperaturas mínimas de 23/24 ° c e máximas entre 35/38° c e está apenas em aviso amarelo ? 
É que eu não consigo perceber .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2020 às 10:34)

Crazyrain disse:


> Alguém me consegue explicar como é que Viana do Castelo para hoje e amanhã tem temperaturas mínimas de 23/24 ° c e máximas entre 35/38° c e está apenas em aviso amarelo ?
> É que eu não consigo perceber .



Basta consultar os critérios de emissão do IPMA. O aviso lançado corresponde ao que está estipulado nos critérios.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml

Agora se os critérios são os mais correctos, isso já são outros quinhentos.


----------



## Crazyrain (16 Jul 2020 às 11:21)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Basta consultar os critérios de emissão do IPMA. O aviso lançado corresponde ao que está estipulado nos critérios.
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml
> 
> Agora se os critérios são os mais correctos, isso já são outros quinhentos.



Só se for pela duração , pois os 38° c previstos para amanhã já estão bem bem acima da média .
Basta reparar que amanhã está prevista para Braga a mesma temperatura que Viana do castelo e Braga tem uma temperatura máxima média mais alta( E está em aviso laranja )  , o que torna a anomalia em Viana mais significativa .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2020 às 11:31)

Crazyrain disse:


> Só se for pela duração , pois os 38° c previstos para amanhã já estão bem bem acima da média .
> Basta reparar que amanhã está prevista para Braga a mesma temperatura que Viana do castelo e Braga tem uma temperatura máxima média mais alta( E está em aviso laranja )  , o que torna a anomalia em Viana mais significativa .



Tal como diz nos critérios, a duração para um determinado aviso de frio/calor ser lançado tem de ser igual ou superior a 48h, portanto se é só 1 dia que a temperatura está dentro do aviso laranja, este aviso laranja não é lançado porque a temperatura máxima para este aviso não tem uma duração de 2 dias ou mais.


----------



## 1337 (16 Jul 2020 às 17:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Tal como diz nos critérios, a duração para um determinado aviso de frio/calor ser lançado tem de ser igual ou superior a 48h, portanto se é só 1 dia que a temperatura está dentro do aviso laranja, este aviso laranja não é lançado porque a temperatura máxima para este aviso não tem uma duração de 2 dias ou mais.


Se for para a cidade apenas sim, o pior é que todo o interior do distrito ultrapassa isso largamente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jul 2020 às 13:22)

1337 disse:


> Se for para a cidade apenas sim, o pior é que todo o interior do distrito ultrapassa isso largamente.



O IPMA já colocou hoje, o distrito de Viana do Castelo sob aviso laranja.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Jul 2020 às 19:52)

Há algumas estações importantes que estão há vários dias/semanas sem dar dados no site do IPMA, como Viana do Castelo (o caso mais estranho, porque a estação tem dado os dados todos no ogimet), Cabo Carvoeiro e Mora... Não fazes a tua magia @algarvio1980 ?


----------



## Albifriorento (20 Jul 2020 às 22:29)

Cerca de metade das estações do IPMA, incluindo a de Castelo Branco, estão offline.

O sol queimou aquilo?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jul 2020 às 23:34)

Albifriorento disse:


> Cerca de metade das estações do IPMA, incluindo a de Castelo Branco, estão offline.
> 
> O sol queimou aquilo?



As estações não estão offline, simplesmente os dados não chegam todos ao mesmo tempo. Se vires na hora anterior, estão lá todas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jul 2020 às 18:44)

N_Fig disse:


> Há algumas estações importantes que estão há vários dias/semanas sem dar dados no site do IPMA, como Viana do Castelo (o caso mais estranho, porque a estação tem dado os dados todos no ogimet), Cabo Carvoeiro e Mora... Não fazes a tua magia @algarvio1980 ?


Boas...a estação do cabo carvoeiro o anemômetro nem se mexe,deve estar preso ,mas não matou ninguém ,passei por lá há bocado aquilo está um bocado ao abandono .


----------



## Hawk (27 Jul 2020 às 17:00)

Detector de DEA´s agora disponível na Madeira

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.dea/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jul 2020 às 17:03)

Hawk disse:


> Detector de DEA´s agora disponível na Madeira
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.dea/



E agora há distinção entre descargas nuvem-nuvem e nuvem-solo.

Muito bom


----------



## jonsered (31 Jul 2020 às 13:04)

Estamos praticamente em agosto de 2020 e o último boletim agrometeorológico disponibilizado pelo IPMA remonta a... setembro de 2019. Praticamente um ano inteiro sem boletins agrometeorológicos. Estes gajos do IPMA... meu Deus.


----------



## 1337 (31 Jul 2020 às 17:43)

Basta comparar os boletins meteorológicos que antes se fazia com os que se fazem hoje em dia, deve ser a pior instituição publica que anda por aí. Quanto menos fazem menos querem fazer.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Jul 2020 às 18:03)

A estação do IPMA de Alcácer do Sal deve estar com problemas, hoje apresentava temperaturas de 43°c.


----------



## jonsered (6 Ago 2020 às 18:21)

Mais uma estação do IPMA em funcionamento: Vila Nova de Famalicão, em pleno vale do Ave.
Já agora gostaria de saber o que se passa com a estação de Lamas de Mouro que já está offline há cerca de um ano, foi mais ou menos por esta altura do verão que deixou de estar em funcionamento (ainda debitou dados em julho de 2019, em que registou a mínima mais baixa do mês de toda a rede IPMA) . Deveria de ter registado acumulados brutais em outubro, novembro e dezembro...


----------



## 1337 (6 Ago 2020 às 18:42)

jonsered disse:


> Mais uma estação do IPMA em funcionamento: Vila Nova de Famalicão, em pleno vale do Ave.
> Já agora gostaria de saber o que se passa com a estação de Lamas de Mouro que já está offline há cerca de um ano, foi mais ou menos por esta altura do verão que deixou de estar em funcionamento (ainda debitou dados em julho de 2019, em que registou a mínima mais baixa do mês de toda a rede IPMA) . Deveria de ter registado acumulados brutais em outubro, novembro e dezembro...


Não é na zona de Lisboa não interessa. Lamas de Mouro, Ponte de Lima, duas estações de Viana do Castelo. Há meses e anos. Haverá mais por esse interior fora de certeza.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Ago 2020 às 19:04)

Infelizmente temos poucas estações na rede IPMA.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Ago 2020 às 23:51)

1337 disse:


> Não é na zona de Lisboa não interessa.




Lisboa/Alvalade
Lisboa/Benfica
Lisboa/Baixa
Lisboa/Estefânia
Loures
Sintra/Colares
(Penso que havia uma também em) Sacavém
Chega?


----------



## joralentejano (7 Ago 2020 às 00:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Lisboa/Alvalade
> Lisboa/Benfica
> Lisboa/Baixa
> Lisboa/Estefânia
> ...


O IPMA podia ter uma rede de excelência se colocasse as muitas estações que estão ao abandono, a funcionar. A estação de Mora era uma estação bastante interessante nesta altura. Cabo Carvoeiro também nunca mais deu sinais de vida...
A estação de Portalegre (cidade) também era interessante para mostrar as diferenças entre a serra e as zonas mais baixas (principalmente em termos de temperatura). Enfim, são só alguns exemplos...


----------



## 1337 (7 Ago 2020 às 01:03)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Lisboa/Alvalade
> Lisboa/Benfica
> Lisboa/Baixa
> Lisboa/Estefânia
> ...


Tens razão, nem me estava a lembrar dessas . As falhas são gerais.


----------



## 1337 (7 Ago 2020 às 01:04)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Lisboa/Alvalade
> Lisboa/Benfica
> Lisboa/Baixa
> Lisboa/Estefânia
> ...


Mas também há uma diferença, é que nas outras zonas só há uma estação normalmente, mesmo que falhem essas todas em Lisboa continuam com 3 activas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Ago 2020 às 08:49)

1337 disse:


> Mas também há uma diferença, é que nas outras zonas só há uma estação normalmente, mesmo que falhem essas todas em Lisboa continuam com 3 activas.



Sim, isso é verdade  E vá lá que começaram a fazer parcerias com algumas CIMs, acabou por melhorar um pouco o panorama, mas ainda é insuficiente.


----------



## MSantos (7 Ago 2020 às 11:13)

O Distrito da Guarda também é uma tristeza em número de estações, a estação de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo não aparece há algum tempo e ontem só havia 3 estações activas no distrito. É que nem a Guarda e das Penhas Douradas estavam online e são estações fundamentais.


----------



## jonsered (7 Ago 2020 às 16:31)

1337 disse:


> Não é na zona de Lisboa não interessa. Lamas de Mouro, Ponte de Lima, duas estações de Viana do Castelo. Há meses e anos. Haverá mais por esse interior fora de certeza.



Por acaso a estação de Ponte de Lima está em (mau) funcionamento, tal como a estação Chafé de Viana do Castelo, na precipitação (com problemas no pluviómetro) e no vento.


----------



## 1337 (7 Ago 2020 às 17:50)

jonsered disse:


> Por acaso a estação de Ponte de Lima está em (mau) funcionamento, tal como a estação Chafé de Viana do Castelo, na precipitação (com problemas no pluviómetro) e no vento.


É isso que não entendo, só aparece no mapa se carregar em precipitação ou vento, se carregar em temperatura desaparecem. Mas mesmo esses dados que aparecem estão errados sim.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Ago 2020 às 13:28)

Desde as 02h algumas estações desapareceram do mapa, e desde as 10h não aparece nenhuma


----------



## N_Fig (8 Ago 2020 às 13:35)

1337 disse:


> É isso que não entendo, só aparece no mapa se carregar em precipitação ou vento, se carregar em temperatura desaparecem. Mas mesmo esses dados que aparecem estão errados sim.


Isso acontece sempre que uma estação tem uma falha num parâmetro, se carregares na pressão atmosféricas vês que aparecem muito menos estações


----------



## guimeixen (12 Ago 2020 às 11:03)

E estes avisos do IPMA? Acho que não se justificam, muito menos para as zonas do litoral. Os modelos não preveem trovoadas, quando mais trovoadas fortes para produzir descargas frequentes para ser preciso aviso.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Ago 2020 às 11:25)

Deve ter sido o estagiário, a lançar esses avisos.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Ago 2020 às 15:30)

guimeixen disse:


> E estes avisos do IPMA? Acho que não se justificam, muito menos para as zonas do litoral. Os modelos não preveem trovoadas, quando mais trovoadas fortes para produzir descargas frequentes para ser preciso aviso.


Lá caíram em si, já retiraram os avisos todos ficou tudo a verde, devem ter visto que o estagiário fez porcaria.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Ago 2020 às 20:12)

*Nova estação meteorológica na Ilha das Flores*

2020-08-13 (IPMA)

No âmbito do reforço dos sistemas de observação meteorológica em Portugal foi instalada uma estação meteorológica automática na Fajã Grande, Flores, cujas observações irão contribuir directamente para uma melhoria da capacidade do IPMA na componente da observação meteorológica de superfície, particularmente no Grupo Ocidental dos Açores.

De referir que a instalação desta estação meteorológica irá igualmente complementar o novo radar de Santa Bárbara, na Ilha Terceira, cuja instalação está neste momento a decorrer.

A estação meteorológica entrou em exploração, em regime experimental, em 7/08/2020, sendo possível, desde já, aceder aos dados resultantes do programa de observação meteorológica implementado.

É importante referir que esta atividade teve o apoio da Câmara Municipal de Santa Cruz das Flores e a Junta de Freguesia da Fajã Grande, pelo que expressamos um agradecimento especial aos seus Presidentes e à restante equipa autárquica que directamente tornou possível esta instalação, de grande relevância para a região.


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...pt/media/noticias/textos/ema-faja-flores.html


----------



## jonsered (15 Ago 2020 às 01:14)

Atentem bem num pequeno pormaior na previsão descritiva do IPMA para o dia de hoje:

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se geralmente muito nublado
no litoral a norte do Cabo Raso até meio da manhã, nebulosidade que
poderá persistir em alguns locais da faixa costeira.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
por vezes forte (até 40 km/h) na faixa costeira da região Sul a
partir da tarde e nas terras altas do Centro e Sul até meio da manhã
e a partir do final da tarde.
*Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais do litoral Norte e
Centro.*
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima no interior da região Sul.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

Se forem ao Sat24 consultar a imagem de satélite das 8:00 portuguesas (9:00 CET/7:00 UTC),
http://www2.sat24.com/history.aspx?culture=en
chegarão à conclusão que:
- Chaves e o distrito de Vila Real, parte ocidental de Trás-os-Montes, passou a pertencer ao litoral Norte;
- a Beira Alta passou a pertencer ao litoral Centro;
- a região de Viana do Castelo, limpa de quaisquer manchas nebulosas, passou a pertencer ao interior Norte;
- as partes do Alentejo cobertas pelo nevoeiro... passou a pertencer a que região? Lisboa?
Por acaso não sabia, só agora é que tomei conhecimento destes factos.
Realmente a burrice e a casmurrice destes gajos do IPMA são de bradar aos céus. São claramente a pior instituição pública em Portugal. Quanto menos fazem, menos querem fazer. E quando fazem... é tudo mal feito. Depois não querem ser criticados... É como certas previsões descritivas que contemplam chuva fraca "só" para o litoral Norte e acabar por chover no interior Centro, como aconteceu por exemplo no dia de Natal de 2019 e também numa madrugada do final do mês de fevereiro, aquando da passagem de superfícies frontais de fraca atividade. Ou aquelas previsões que contemplam aguaceiros e trovoadas "só" para o interior Norte e Centro e acabar por haver trovoada nas regiões do Sul e no litoral oeste, como ocorreu recentemente no passado dia 21 de julho. Se pusessem os olhinhos na vizinha AEMET, talvez aprendessem com os erros... mas se calhar nem assim aprendem. Quando a burrice e a casmurrice é tanta, não há rigorosamente nada a fazer. Em termos de previsões descritivas a AEMET dá 10-0 ao IPMA... É que para além de contemplar como certezas as regiões onde irá chover e/ou haver trovoada, também contemplam a possibilidade (mesmo que seja apenas 1%) de chover e/ou haver trovoada noutras regiões vizinhas. Por cá o IPMA, mesmo havendo possibilidade superior a 50% de chover e/ou fazer trovoada noutras regiões vizinhas, é "períodos de chuva fraca no litoral Norte" ou "aguaceiros e trovoadas no interior Norte e Centro"... e pronto já está. Está feita a previsão descritiva destes gajos.
Já para não falar nas estações meteorológicas espalhadas pelo pais, algumas delas arcaicas que já não funcionam há anos, outras que emitem dados errados de temperatura e precipitação (neste último parâmetro se calhar é feito de forma propositada só para dar azo às "certeiras" previsões descritivas)... enfim, uma cambada de preguiçosos estes gajos do IPMA. Quanto menos fazem... menos querem fazer. Depois admiram-se de serem criticados!!!


----------



## N_Fig (15 Ago 2020 às 13:22)

jonsered disse:


> Atentem bem num pequeno pormaior na previsão descritiva do IPMA para o dia de hoje:
> 
> Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se geralmente muito nublado
> no litoral a norte do Cabo Raso até meio da manhã, nebulosidade que
> ...


Isto de hoje foi mais um pormenor, mas não é de agora que o IPMA insiste sempre na mesma previsão "padrão", faça ela sentido com o que a previsão numérica preveja, ou não. Um clássico era o IPMA nunca prever neve abaixo dos 500 m de altitude, mesmo que tudo indicasse cotas de 200/300 m


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2020 às 20:02)

jonsered disse:


> Atentem bem num pequeno pormaior na previsão descritiva do IPMA para o dia de hoje:
> 
> Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se geralmente muito nublado
> no litoral a norte do Cabo Raso até meio da manhã, nebulosidade que
> ...



Podes ter as razões todas do mundo para criticares, mas quando tratas por gajos, burros, casmurros, preguiçosos e etc, os profissionais do IPMA para mim, perdeste a razão toda.

Já agora, que eu saiba o IPMA tem e-mail  e até poupo o teu trabalho de ires à procura aqui fica *info@ipma.pt* ou através do formulário de contacto http://www.ipma.pt/pt/siteinfo/contacto.jsp . assim podes escrever toda a tua revolta ou frustração e quem sabe ainda recebes alguma resposta.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (15 Ago 2020 às 21:11)

jonsered disse:


> Atentem bem num pequeno pormaior na previsão descritiva do IPMA para o dia de hoje:
> 
> Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se geralmente muito nublado
> no litoral a norte do Cabo Raso até meio da manhã, nebulosidade que
> ...



Porque não vai para lá você? De vez em quando abrem concursos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2020 às 11:51)

IPMA então hoje, está prevista uma máxima de 38ºC para Faro e amanhã uma máxima prevista de 33ºC e o Algarve está sem qualquer aviso, o estagiário nem sabe ler os critérios de emissão ou é simplesmente a ignorarem o Algarve porque o resto do país, está sem qualquer aviso, quando não existe aviso de tempo quente noutra região, no Algarve nunca é lançado. dava para lançarem um aviso amarelado/laranjado mas está verde. .


----------



## Toby (3 Set 2020 às 16:46)

2020-09-03 (IPMA)O IPMA dispõe atualmente de uma área na sua página de internet dedicada ao acompanhamento de ciclones tropicais, cuja informação resulta da monitorização efetuada oficialmente pelos centros mundiais e regionais destes fenómenos meteorológicos.

A monitorização dos ciclones tropicais é de extrema importância tendo em conta o impacto que estes podem provocar em território nacional, especialmente quando atingem as categorias de furação ou tufão.

A informação agora divulgada na página de internet do IPMA decorre da iniciativa "Severe Weather Information Centre" (SWIC) da Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM), que pretende disponibilizar numa plataforma única, a informação oficial relacionada com os avisos meteorológicos, acompanhamento dos ciclones tropicais e observações de tempo severo.

Esta informação tem origem nos avisos emitidos pelos Centros Meteorológicos Regionais Especializados (RMSCs), Centros de Alerta de Ciclones Tropicais (TCWCs) e avisos oficiais emitidos pelos Serviços Nacionais de Meteorologia e Hidrologia (NMHSs) que fazem parte do Comité de Tufões (TC) para seus respetivos países ou regiões.

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.ciclones/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Set 2020 às 17:36)

Toby disse:


> 2020-09-03 (IPMA)O IPMA dispõe atualmente de uma área na sua página de internet dedicada ao acompanhamento de ciclones tropicais, cuja informação resulta da monitorização efetuada oficialmente pelos centros mundiais e regionais destes fenómenos meteorológicos.
> 
> A monitorização dos ciclones tropicais é de extrema importância tendo em conta o impacto que estes podem provocar em território nacional, especialmente quando atingem as categorias de furação ou tufão.
> 
> ...



Que lindo, uma notícia sobre ciclones tropicais e metem uma foto de um tornado  
E ainda nos queixamos da comunicação social...


----------



## Toby (3 Set 2020 às 17:49)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Que lindo, uma notícia sobre ciclones tropicais e metem uma foto de um tornado
> E ainda nos queixamos da comunicação social...



Boa tarde,

Penso que é apenas para o tornar "mais atractivo".
Em termos científicos, não é muito gratificante, mas a visibilidade da informação será melhor para os não-especialistas.
No provérbio da garrafa meio vazia ou meio cheia, sejamos positivos: mais tráfego na Internet motivará o IPMA para outras iniciativas.


----------



## MSantos (3 Set 2020 às 18:01)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Que lindo, uma notícia sobre ciclones tropicais e metem uma foto de um tornado
> E ainda nos queixamos da comunicação social...



De facto é incompreensível, vindo de onde vem é um erro imperdoável!


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Set 2020 às 18:29)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Que lindo, uma notícia sobre ciclones tropicais e metem uma foto de um tornado
> E ainda nos queixamos da comunicação social...



Parece que mudaram a imagem, eu cá vejo esta 









Eles andem aí....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Set 2020 às 20:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Parece que mudaram a imagem, eu cá vejo esta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vá lá!  Mais vale tarde do que nunca eheh.

Era esta:




https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/imagens/2020/Furacao_03092020.png


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Set 2020 às 10:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Parece que mudaram a imagem, eu cá vejo esta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para ser ainda mais impactante, podiam usar esta imagem


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (4 Set 2020 às 11:20)

Já há bastante tempo que não consigo visualizar o mapa de isos da temperatura do mar nas ilhas e no Atlântico, só no continente


----------



## MSantos (4 Set 2020 às 20:19)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Vá lá!  Mais vale tarde do que nunca eheh.
> 
> Era esta:
> 
> ...



Deve ter sido o estagiário que fez asneira!


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Set 2020 às 21:03)

MSantos disse:


> Deve ter sido o estagiário que fez asneira!



Fez uma pesquisa tão rápida no google e pensou foto fantástica esta, fica bem como imagem dum ciclone tropical.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Set 2020 às 15:45)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Set 2020 às 18:46)

Com um evento de instabilidade aí à porta, as imagens do radar dinâmico continuam indisponíveis. Há semanas que está assim.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Set 2020 às 19:17)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Com um evento de instabilidade aí à porta, as imagens do radar dinâmico continuam indisponíveis. Há semanas que está assim.


De facto é estranho, mas na APP RainView os radares aparecem como online e os dados estão a ser apresentados


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Set 2020 às 19:21)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> De facto é estranho, mas na APP RainView os radares aparecem como online e os dados estão a ser apresentados



Os radares estão a funcionar, porque temos as imagens estáticas. Mas todos sabemos que o radar dinâmico oferece muito mais.


----------



## Cadito (13 Set 2020 às 09:52)

E, finalmente e passados muitos meses, uma das duas estações que temos no PNPGerês ressuscitou!!! Falo da estação de Lamas de Mouro.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Set 2020 às 18:15)

Cadito disse:


> E, finalmente e passados muitos meses, uma das duas estações que temos no PNPGerês ressuscitou!!! Falo da estação de Lamas de Mouro.


Excelente! Qual é a outra, já agora?


----------



## cool (14 Set 2020 às 12:08)

Boas!
Já temos radar dinâmico!

Abraço!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Set 2020 às 14:07)

Notícia sobre a inauguração do radar meteorológico da Terceira  http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...noticias/textos/Inauguracao_radar_Acores.html

_*Atualmente o sistema de Radar encontra-se em fase de configuração e parametrização, estando prevista a entrada em exploração, em regime experimental, no próximo mês de outubro.*_


----------



## Cadito (15 Set 2020 às 04:24)

N_Fig disse:


> Excelente! Qual é a outra, já agora?


Cabril, o que é manifestamente pobre para o único Parque Nacional que temos...


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Set 2020 às 18:40)

*EPPO Candidata-se a Laboratório Colaborativo*

2020-09-15 (IPMA)

Na passada sexta-feira, o IPMA/EPPO liderou a submissão da candidatura para o reconhecimento e atribuição do título de LABORATÓRIO COLABORATIVO (Co-LAB) na área da aquacultura, juntamente com os parceiros listados na tabela.

Os laboratórios colaborativos têm como objetivo principal criar emprego qualificado e científico em Portugal, através da implementação de agendas de investigação e de inovação orientadas para a criação de valor económico e social.







Muito bom!


----------



## N_Fig (16 Set 2020 às 16:02)

Cadito disse:


> Cabril, o que é manifestamente pobre para o único Parque Nacional que temos...


Sim e não. Embora eu gostasse que tivéssemos imensas estações em todo o lado, há zonas muito mais mal-servidas que o Gerês, e a própria estação de Lamas de Mouro está mesmo ao lado da de Portelinha, o que não terá sido exatamente a melhor localização em termos de caracterizar a variedade da precipitação...


----------



## Snifa (22 Set 2020 às 20:21)

Estação do IPMA na Serra do Pilar foi "ressuscitada", ao fim de uma longa ausência








https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/#Serra do Pilar


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2020 às 21:00)

O IPMA publicou o relatório do mês de Agosto de 2020 para o Arquipélago dos Açores em 2025.


----------



## Thomar (22 Set 2020 às 21:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O IPMA publicou o relatório do mês de Agosto de 2020 para o Arquipélago dos Açores em 2025.



Fui ver e é verdade!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2020 às 13:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O IPMA publicou o relatório do mês de Agosto de 2020 para o Arquipélago dos Açores em 2025.



Já foi corrigido.


----------



## almeida96 (2 Out 2020 às 23:15)

Mais uma boa novidade do IPMA, no âmbito da política de dados abertos. É a secção *"Séries Longas"*, na secção Clima: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/series.longas/

Apresenta os dados de períodos temporais alargados (ex: 1931-2019 para o Continente: mas com dados desde 1864 para o Funchal e desde 1870 para Lisboa) da temperatura e precipitação por total anual, estação e mês; com o valor total e anomalia.1971-2000.

Os dados estão disponíveis para o Continente e para 16 estações do Continente e Ilhas. Dá também para descarregar os dados em formato xls.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Out 2020 às 23:57)

almeida96 disse:


> Mais uma boa novidade do IPMA, no âmbito da política de dados abertos. É a secção *"Séries Longas"*, na secção Clima: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/series.longas/
> 
> Apresenta os dados de períodos temporais alargados (ex: 1931-2019 para o Continente: mas com dados desde 1864 para o Funchal e desde 1870 para Lisboa) da temperatura e precipitação por total anual, estação e mês; com o valor total e anomalia.1971-2000.
> 
> Os dados estão disponíveis para o Continente e para 16 estações do Continente e Ilhas. Dá também para descarregar os dados em formato xls.



Ainda hoje vi um meme que me veio logo à cabeça assim que li o teu post.



Spoiler: Meme












É sempre de louvar que o site do IPMA tenha coisas novas, mas... E que tal arranjar as que já existem e que estão erradas?

Refiro-me à secção dos extremos meteorológicos. Há pouco mais de 1 ano enviei um e-mail ao IPMA e referi que esta página dos extremos meteorológicos estava desatualizada, pois o valor máximo de temperatura em Lisboa tinha sido batido em Agosto de 2018 (entre outros valores desatualizados). Quando enviei este e-mail a página ainda mostrava os extremos por distrito. Depois foram retirados os extremos por distrito e passaram a estar apenas os extremos por Portugal Continental, Arq. da Madeira e Arq. dos Açores. Ainda assim, a pouca informação que resta nessa página continua (alguma dela) errada.

Por exemplo o valor de rajada máxima em Portugal Continental que consta lá é de 167km/h (Porto - Serra do Pilar em 1941), enquanto que em 2018 durante a passagem da TS Leslie tivemos 176km/h na Figueira da Foz. Já no Arquipélago da Madeira o maior valor de precipitação registado em 24h que consta na página aponta para 277,0mm na estação da Encumeada em 1976, mas este valor foi batido 2 vezes em fevereiro de 2010, ambas na estação do Areeiro (284,8mm no dia 02/02/2010 e 387,1mm no dia 22/02/2010).


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2020 às 00:49)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ainda hoje vi um meme que me veio logo à cabeça assim que li o teu post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Já tinha reparado nesse caso de recorde de rajada, sendo que já tinha sido batido antes até da Leslie. O caso da precipitação na Madeira é ainda mais grave porque esse valores do trágico fevereiro de 2010 são anteriores a múltiplas atualizações do site, possivelmente até anterior à disponibilização desses extremos...


----------



## 1337 (3 Out 2020 às 01:27)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ainda hoje vi um meme que me veio logo à cabeça assim que li o teu post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E não te responderam ao email?


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2020 às 14:02)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ainda hoje vi um meme que me veio logo à cabeça assim que li o teu post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Final deste ano e início do próximo será renovado essa área, é a informação que tenho, entre outras coisas.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2020 às 14:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Final deste ano e início do próximo será renovado essa área, é a informação que tenho, entre outras coisas.


Pitada de sal porque há alguns anos que têm essa intenção mas depois não dá por 1001 razões, externas ou internas.


----------



## Toby (4 Out 2020 às 07:17)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> É sempre de louvar que o site do IPMA tenha coisas novas, mas... E que tal arranjar as que já existem e que estão erradas?
> 
> Refiro-me à secção dos extremos meteorológicos. Há pouco mais de 1 ano enviei um e-mail ao IPMA e referi que esta página dos extremos meteorológicos estava desatualizada, pois o valor máximo de temperatura em Lisboa tinha sido batido em Agosto de 2018 (entre outros valores desatualizados). Quando enviei este e-mail a página ainda mostrava os extremos por distrito. Depois foram retirados os extremos por distrito e passaram a estar apenas os extremos por Portugal Continental, Arq. da Madeira e Arq. dos Açores. Ainda assim, a pouca informação que resta nessa página continua (alguma dela) errada.
> 
> Por exemplo o valor de rajada máxima em Portugal Continental que consta lá é de 167km/h (Porto - Serra do Pilar em 1941), enquanto que em 2018 durante a passagem da TS Leslie tivemos 176km/h na Figueira da Foz. Já no Arquipélago da Madeira o maior valor de precipitação registado em 24h que consta na página aponta para 277,0mm na estação da Encumeada em 1976, mas este valor foi batido 2 vezes em fevereiro de 2010, ambas na estação do Areeiro (284,8mm no dia 02/02/2010 e 387,1mm no dia 22/02/2010).



Bom dia,

Penso que este tipo de colaboração não faz parte da cultura empresarial da IPMA.
Alguns países vão muito longe em termos de qualidade na colaboração "pública" e "amadora".

França
http://www.veilleurs-du-temps.fr/pages/accueil.php
https://www.infoclimat.fr/
Bélgica
https://www.meteo.be/fr/a-propos-irm/reseau-d-observation/reseau-climatologique
https://www.meteo.be/fr/a-propos-irm/reseau-d-observation/wow-be
Itália
https://www.meteonetwork.it/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Out 2020 às 11:02)

1337 disse:


> E não te responderam ao email?



Julgo que não.



algarvio1980 disse:


> Final deste ano e início do próximo será renovado essa área, é a informação que tenho, entre outras coisas.



Boas notícias!  Esperemos que nos entretantos tenhamos também a disponibilização ao público das imagens de radar da Terceira, Açores.

Se não fosse pedir muito, ter imagens de radar dinâmicas do radar de Porto Santo e da Terceira é que era


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2020 às 22:47)

A estação do Cabo Carvoeiro está de regresso:


----------



## N_Fig (13 Out 2020 às 21:31)

joralentejano disse:


> A estação do Cabo Carvoeiro está de regresso:


Excelentes notícias! Ficam a faltar pelo menos as estações de Mora e de São Pedro de Moel, daquelas que têm normais


----------



## Toby (15 Out 2020 às 11:20)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/documentos/2020/AIRcentre_ExtremeWeatherPortugal_20201007.pdf


----------



## N_Fig (1 Nov 2020 às 21:49)

A estação de Mora voltou! e também a da cidade de Viana do Castelo


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (16 Nov 2020 às 18:51)

Estava a olhar para o mapa da previsão significativa de hoje e já estava a pensar que tinha perdido um belo dia de banhos com temperatura da água do mar na ordem dos 21/22°C em toda a costa ocidental, quando passo para o dia de amanhã e depois de amanhã e deparo-me com isto.

Cuidado com o furacão


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Dez 2020 às 14:14)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Infelizmente o radar do IPMA não mostra a queda de neve, mas uma aproximação do radar do Weather Channel neste momento:


Por acaso era uma coisa interessante a considerar da parte do IPMA. Visto que o radar de Arouca é de polarização dupla e permite a estimativa do tipo de precipitação, era um produto que seria interessante disponibilizar em algumas situações como esta.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Dez 2020 às 16:08)

Imagens do radar de Loulé indisponíveis já há 2 semanas (desde dia 30/nov.)...


----------



## Santofsky (14 Dez 2020 às 18:17)

Após quatro dias nas lonas (desde quinta-feira), o radar dinâmico do IPMA lá voltou a funcionar hoje de manhã. Agora falta é o radar de Loulé voltar também a funcionar, que já está nas lonas há cerca de duas semanas (deve ter sido a enxurrada desse dia 30 de novembro que provocou a "falência" da atividade do radar)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Dez 2020 às 18:42)

Santofsky disse:


> Após quatro dias nas lonas (desde quinta-feira), o radar dinâmico do IPMA lá voltou a funcionar hoje de manhã. Agora falta é o radar de Loulé voltar também a funcionar, que já está nas lonas há cerca de duas semanas (deve ter sido a enxurrada desse dia 30 de novembro que provocou a "falência" da atividade do radar)



Agora falta o de Arouca também  Última imagem foi às 17h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Dez 2020 às 19:26)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Agora falta o de Arouca também  Última imagem foi às 17h.


Com o aproximar do Natal, o estagiário entra em acção.


----------



## Santofsky (14 Dez 2020 às 22:05)

Já não bastava o radar de Loulé estar nas lonas, agora o de Arouca também pifou.  Só falta o radar de Coruche também pifar para ficar tudo off. 
Enfim, coisas do estagiário...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Dez 2020 às 10:47)

O de Arouca voltou esta manhã. O de Loulé continua off.


----------



## guimeixen (19 Dez 2020 às 09:27)

Na observação diária faltam os dados de muitas estações no dia 16 e nos dias 16, 17 e 18 desaparecerem as estações do CIM apesar de aparecerem perfeitamente na observação horária durante estes dias todos. Não sei é assim com todas as estações, mas no dia 16 em que faltam mais, no caso de Merelim a mínima que aparece está errada pois se abrirmos a página ClimaMonitorização diária e carregarmos em Merelim estão lá os dados direitinhos, 14,4°C de máxima e 4°C de mínima. Se têm os dados, porque é que não corrigem a página, em vez de faltar ali informação e alguma até estar errada?

E ainda há problemas com os registos de precipitação, Merelim não regista precipitação desde o dia 2 de novembro, daqui a pouco já faz dois meses. Vila Verde parece ter deixado de registar desde o início de dezembro e estação de Terras de Bouro é a pior, já não mostra dados de precipitação diária desde Junho se não me engano apesar de os dados aparecerem perfeitamente na observação horária!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Dez 2020 às 12:35)

Radar de Loulé está de volta.


----------



## Santofsky (23 Dez 2020 às 14:55)

Será que já estamos outra vez no verão e ninguém me disse nada??? É que a estação de Ponte de Lima registou ontem uma máxima de 29.0ºC segundo o IPMA. 
Toca a preparar as toalhas de banho e os calções da praia para o Natal.


----------



## Santofsky (23 Dez 2020 às 14:58)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Radar de Loulé está de volta.


Ao fim de quase um mês, o radar recuperou finalmente da enxurrada. Estava difícil.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Dez 2020 às 17:38)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Radar de Loulé está de volta.



Ficou com problemas técnicos devido à queda dum raio nas proximidades do radar e foi necessário substituir uma peça, daí a demora, mas mesmo assim a peça chegou antes do previsto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Dez 2020 às 19:31)

Só falta o de Santa Bárbara


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Dez 2020 às 22:04)

O boletim de Novembro dos Açores aparece no ano de 2023


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Dez 2020 às 13:02)

Cotas baixas acima de 700 a 1600 metros?


----------



## Santofsky (29 Dez 2020 às 10:43)

Desde a 1h da madrugada que o IPMA não emite nenhum registo horário em nenhuma estação. 
Se isto não é amadorismo e incompetência, então o que será???  
E já nem falo nas previsões descritivas e nos avisos lançados em cima da hora às três pancadas, coisa que nem no temporal da Madeira fizeram...


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Dez 2020 às 11:27)

Santofsky disse:


> Desde a 1h da madrugada que o IPMA não emite nenhum registo horário em nenhuma estação.
> Se isto não é amadorismo e incompetência, então o que será???
> E já nem falo nas previsões descritivas e nos avisos lançados em cima da hora às três pancadas, coisa que nem no temporal da Madeira fizeram...


Meu caro, esta atitude constante de crítica não construtiva e de insultos está se a tornar um pouco cansativa. Estas coisas funcionam com redes, e tal como uma MEO ou NOS pode falhar, estas redes também falham. A maioria das vezes que os radares falham é por razões alheias ao IPMA, igual com as EMA's que estão ligadas a redes públicas da MEO (ou Vodafone, já não sei bem).

As EMA's estiveram em baixo um total de 3 horas, todos os dados estão lá agora.


----------



## Miguel48 (29 Dez 2020 às 14:54)

Pessoalmente continuo sem perceber porquê que aqui no Arquipélago dos Açores o IPMA não tem nenhuma estação de montanha como acontece por exemplo na Madeira, ainda mais que existem vários trilhos de montanha aqui nas ilhas sem esquecer a subida ao Pico.


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Jan 2021 às 14:03)

Entro neste sub-tópico do fórum creio que pela 1ª vez, mas sinto que o deva fazer, para dar os meus parabéns ao IPMA, sempre segui e sigo metereologia apenas e só pelo facto de gostar, logo assim que tenho alguma disponibilidade avanço e coloco os meus muito parcos conhecimentos em prática.
Hoje dia 3 tive o enorme prazer de pela 1ª vez em muitissimos anos (e eu posso dize-lo por ser a mais pura das realidades) ter visto na SIC uma metereologista do IPMA falar abertamente e do tempo, do que nos espera nos próximos dias.
Escrevo isto, sem qualquer que seja a intenção pois a minha idade já não me permite brincar ou fazer que brinco, e já vi muitos metereologistas por todo o mundo, logo mais uma vez muito obrigado ao IPMA .


----------



## Santofsky (3 Jan 2021 às 18:47)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Entro neste sub-tópico do fórum creio que pela 1ª vez, mas sinto que o deva fazer, para dar os meus parabéns ao IPMA, sempre segui e sigo metereologia apenas e só pelo facto de gostar, logo assim que tenho alguma disponibilidade avanço e coloco os meus muito parcos conhecimentos em prática.
> Hoje dia 3 tive o enorme prazer de pela 1ª vez em muitissimos anos (e eu posso dize-lo por ser a mais pura das realidades) ter visto na SIC uma metereologista do IPMA falar abertamente e do tempo, do que nos espera nos próximos dias.
> Escrevo isto, sem qualquer que seja a intenção pois a minha idade já não me permite brincar ou fazer que brinco, e já vi muitos metereologistas por todo o mundo, logo mais uma vez muito obrigado ao IPMA .



Uma sugestão melhor: se voltassem aquelas meninas que apresentavam a meteorologia na SIC nos anos 90 (ou a Yanet Garcia mudar-se para Portugal) toda a gente das crianças aos idosos depressa se ficavam a interessar por meteorologia.


----------



## bld4 (3 Jan 2021 às 19:05)

Santofsky disse:


> Uma sugestão melhor: se voltassem aquelas meninas que apresentavam a meteorologia na SIC nos anos 90 (ou a Yanet Garcia mudar-se para Portugal) toda a gente das crianças aos idosos depressa se ficavam a interessar por meteorologia.


Sim, e também o Senhor Luís Serrano, que foi o melhor para mim a apresentar o tempo na TV.
Acordava a ver as previsões dele


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jan 2021 às 19:10)

Fica aqui uma curiosidade: A estação meteorológica do IPMA em Tavira fica situada na Estação Experimental de Moluscicultura de Tavira (EEMT) que encontra-se em frente ao Forte do Rato não muito distante do Hotel Vila Galé Albacora, praticamente junto à Ria Formosa.

https://eemt.ipma.pt/


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Jan 2021 às 19:53)

bld4 disse:


> Sim, e também o Senhor Luís Serrano, que foi o melhor para mim a apresentar o tempo na TV.
> Acordava a ver as previsões dele


Já agora e se me permitem, gostaria de informar que a meteorologia (os metereologistas) em Portugal, começararam desde o século XX  a assistir a uma “decadência acentuada” devido à falta de dinheiros, pois é ....
Talvez fosse *Anselmo Ferraz de Carvalho* por volta de 1922 que ao publicar um resumo das suas observações dos últimos 50 anos, levantou a coisa ...


----------



## Santofsky (20 Jan 2021 às 10:15)

E pronto... O radar de Arouca voltou a "pifar", tal como o radar dinâmico aquando do episódio da neve a cotas baixas... É sempre a mesma coisa. Quando há um evento há sempre algum radar que "pifa", não sei porquê. Mas a mim ninguém me tira da cabeça que é PROPOSITADO. Repito: P-R-O-P-O-S-I-T-A-D-O. A mim ninguém me tira da cabeça que é de PROPÓSITO. Não foi por acaso que o radar dinâmico voltou a funcionar na segunda-feira a seguir ao fim de semana em que nevou a cotas baixas. É mesmo de PROPÓSITO.


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2021 às 10:23)

Santofsky disse:


> A mim ninguém me tira da cabeça que é de PROPÓSITO.



Desculpa lá, mas achas mesmo que é "propositado"?

Qual o interesse que o IPMA teria em colocar o radar ou as actualizações off ?

Realmente são muitas coincidências quando o radar fica OFF, ao ponto de se pensar que possa ser "de propósito" mas certamente será um problema ( talvez de comunicações ) relacionado com certas condições de mau tempo, se já podia ter sido resolvido? Sim, já deveria ter sido, mas será que depende apenas ( ou na totalidade) do IPMA?


----------



## Santofsky (20 Jan 2021 às 10:33)

Snifa disse:


> Desculpa lá, mas achas mesmo que é "propositado"?
> 
> Qual o interesse que o IPMA teria em colocar o radar off ?
> 
> Realmente são muitas coincidências quando o radar fica OFF, ao ponto de se pensar que possa ser "de propósito" mas certamente será um problema ( talvez de comunicações ) relacionado com certas condições atmosféricas de mau tempo, se já podia ter sido resolvido? Sim, já deveria ter sido, mas será que depende apenas ( ou na totalidade) do IPMA?



Se não é de propósito... quase que andará muito perto disso. Então porque é que, aquando do fim de semana em que nevou a cotas baixas, o radar dinâmico foi "desligado" no sábado e na segunda-feira voltou a funcionar quando o evento já tinha terminado na manhã de domingo? São muitas coincidências de facto!!! Posso estar enganado, mas tenho quase a certeza que o radar de Arouca vai estar agora off durante uns dias para depois voltar a funcionar quando o evento já tiver terminado... Coincidências de facto.


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2021 às 10:40)

Santofsky disse:


> mas tenho quase a certeza que o radar de Arouca vai estar agora off durante uns dias para depois voltar a funcionar quando o evento já tiver terminado... Coincidências de facto.



Com referi acima, será um problema técnico que já se arrasta há bastante tempo e não intencionalidade de desligar o radar ou actualizações no site em alturas de mau tempo...


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2021 às 10:53)

Santofsky disse:


> E pronto... O radar de Arouca voltou a "pifar", tal como o radar dinâmico aquando do episódio da neve a cotas baixas... É sempre a mesma coisa. Quando há um evento há sempre algum radar que "pifa", não sei porquê. Mas a mim ninguém me tira da cabeça que é PROPOSITADO. Repito: P-R-O-P-O-S-I-T-A-D-O. A mim ninguém me tira da cabeça que é de PROPÓSITO. Não foi por acaso que o radar dinâmico voltou a funcionar na segunda-feira a seguir ao fim de semana em que nevou a cotas baixas. É mesmo de PROPÓSITO.



O Meteopt não é o livro de reclamações do IPMA, se tens alguma coisa a dizer ou reclamação a fazer por favor utiliza os meios próprios:

Sede do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
Rua C do Aeroporto
1749-077 Lisboa, Portugal
Telefone (351) 218 447 000
Fax (351) 218 402 370
Sítio de internet: www.ipma.pt
Formulário de contacto: https://www.ipma.pt/pt/siteinfo/contacto.jsp

O Staff tem sido bastante benevolente com os teus posts, sempre em tom de critica ou com postura negativa seja das previsões, que não são o que gostavas que fossem, seja criticas ao IPMA. Essa postura negativa não faz falta nenhuma ao Meteopt, cria mau ambiente e é comportamento típico de troll, que não é admitido.


----------



## Toby (20 Jan 2021 às 11:12)

Bom dia,

Quando olho: https://www.google.be/maps/place/Ra...!3d40.8450267!4d-8.2797091!14m1!1BCgIgARICCAI
https://www.google.be/maps/place/Ra...adcb0273a9a569a!8m2!3d40.8450267!4d-8.2797091

pode ver que as comunicações são "aéreas" e não por cabo (fibra ou outro).
É o mesmo problema que em casa: estou dependente de uma ligação LTE com os seus inconvenientes relacionados com as condições meteorológicas...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jan 2021 às 13:02)

O IPMA lançou aviso vermelho de vento para a Guarda e Castelo Branco, e na descrição coloca rajadas até 95km/h, sendo que nas terras altas é até 130km/h. Mas nos critérios de emissão, aviso vermelho é só acima de 130km/h


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jan 2021 às 16:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O IPMA lançou aviso vermelho de vento para a Guarda e Castelo Branco, e na descrição coloca rajadas até 95km/h, sendo que nas terras altas é até 130km/h. Mas nos critérios de emissão, aviso vermelho é só acima de 130km/h



O aviso está bem lançado, já a descrição peca nas rajadas, dado que o ECM indica rajada máxima de 158 km/h na Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jan 2021 às 16:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O aviso está bem lançado, já a descrição peca nas rajadas, dado que o ECM indica rajada máxima de 158 km/h na Serra da Estrela.



O ECMWF também prevê rajadas superiores a 130km/h para outros dsitritos que não estão sob aviso vermelho.


----------



## fernandinand (12 Fev 2021 às 22:19)

Boa noite,

Confesso que ainda não tive tempo de enviar um mail ao IPMA sobre o tema, mas gostaria de saber se alguém por aqui conhece com algum detalhe a política de dados do IPMA.
Esta dúvida surgiu através de um contacto com o developer de uma app muito conhecida (RainAlarm) que já utilizei muito quando estive a trabalhar fora de PT, mas que que por cá continua a ter fraca cobertura (apenas os radares de Espanha). Questionei então o tipo se ele queria ajuda no harvesting da informação e disponbilização de um webservice com as timeseries das imagens e a resposta dele surpreendeu-me um pouco.
Aparentemente não é um problema técnico mas antes de 'royalties'. Ao contrário da esmagadora maioria dos serviços de clima europeus que fornecem esta informação como 'Open Data', o IPMA cobra por ela e pior é que cobra valores astronómicos (a julgar pelas palavras do desenvolvedor, que já paga as imagens em alguns países mas não na ordem que o IPMA pede).
Não fico surpreendido com isto visto trabalhar na área e outras entidades PT ainda fazem semelhante, mas nos últimos anos tem-se assistido a uma maior 'abertura' da informação mas parece que ainda não chegou a todo o catálogo/política do IPMA.

Alguém consegue informar com maior detalhe se a informação que o IPMA disponibiliza no site é 'Open Data' ou 'Closed Data'?

Cumprimentos,


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Mar 2021 às 12:01)

Estamos em março e o IPMA ainda não publicou o Boletim Climatológico de 2020. O que se passa?


----------



## N_Fig (4 Mar 2021 às 14:45)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Estamos em março e o IPMA ainda não publicou o Boletim Climatológico de 2020. O que se passa?


Nem o boletim agrometeorológico de novembro... de 2019


----------



## Nickname (12 Mar 2021 às 12:56)

Nova estação no aeródromo de Viseu, a antiga estação Viseu(aeródromo) passa a chamar-se Viseu c.coordenação, e fica apenas 2km a Sul desta nova. Acabam por ser quase redundantes, mas pronto, quantas mais melhor!







Notícia do ano passado, que já referia esta nova estação a instalar no aeródromo.


----------



## Toby (12 Mar 2021 às 14:11)

Nickname disse:


> Nova estação no aeródromo de Viseu, a antiga estação Viseu(aeródromo) passa a chamar-se Viseu c.coordenação, e fica apenas 2km a Sul desta nova. Acabam por ser quase redundantes, mas pronto, quantas mais melhor!
> Notícia do ano passado, que já referia esta nova estação a instalar no aeródromo.



Boa tarde,
Esta imagem é uma ilustração ou a verdadeira estação? 
Obrigado


----------



## Nickname (12 Mar 2021 às 14:27)

Toby disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Esta imagem é uma ilustração ou a verdadeira estação?
> Obrigado



Suponho que seja uma ilustração.


----------



## Nickname (12 Mar 2021 às 16:56)

Bragança também ganhou uma nova estação, no aeródromo.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Mar 2021 às 15:13)

Nada contra estações novas em si, mas... Para representar duas cidades que já têm estação, uma dela que até já tinha duas? Quando há zonas como o Vale do Ave que não têm uma única?


----------



## Santofsky (13 Mar 2021 às 15:22)

N_Fig disse:


> Nada contra estações novas em si, mas... Para representar duas cidades que já têm estação, uma dela que até já tinha duas? Quando há zonas como o Vale do Ave que não têm uma única?



Por acaso Famalicão, e mesmo Cabeceiras de Basto, que também faz parte, até têm estações IPMA nessa região... São de resto as duas únicas que existem, de resto cidades como Guimarães ou Fafe nem sequer têm uma estação secundária...


----------



## Nickname (13 Mar 2021 às 15:25)

N_Fig disse:


> Nada contra estações novas em si, mas... Para representar duas cidades que já têm estação, uma dela que até já tinha duas? Quando há zonas como o Vale do Ave que não têm uma única?



Foram as câmaras municipais de Viseu e Bragança que instalaram as estações, parece-me(pelo menos em Viseu assim o foi).
O distrito de Braga agora até tem uma cobertura razoável, onde há muita escassez de estações é na metade Sul do país.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Mar 2021 às 16:04)

Santofsky disse:


> Por acaso Famalicão, e mesmo Cabeceiras de Basto, que também faz parte, até têm estações IPMA nessa região... São de resto as duas únicas que existem, de resto cidades como Guimarães ou Fafe nem sequer têm uma estação secundária...


Famalicão tem? Não me lembro de ver no site do IPMA. Esqueci-me realmente de Cabeceiras de Basto, mas acho inadmissível que uma das maiores cidades do país como é Guimarães não tenha estação


Nickname disse:


> Foram as câmaras municipais de Viseu e Bragança que instalaram as estações, parece-me(pelo menos em Viseu assim o foi).
> O distrito de Braga agora até tem uma cobertura razoável, onde há muita escassez de estações é na metade Sul do país.


Acredito que tenham sido as câmaras, mas eu não estou a falar de ter uma cobertura extraordinária, estou a falar de quase zero estações nos arredores de Guimarães (as estações do distrito de Braga são muitas mas estão todas nos arredores de Braga). Isto não é só uma questão de distância física, aquela zona é densamente povoada e merece ser representada pelo menos por 2 ou 3 estações


----------



## Nickname (13 Mar 2021 às 16:10)

Concordo, Guimarães merecia obviamente uma estação por parte do ipma.
A zona mais litoral da metade Norte do distrito de Aveiro também, por exemplo em Santa Maria da Feira, assim como o interior do distrito do Porto também poderia ter uma em Amarante, etc...


----------



## Santofsky (13 Mar 2021 às 16:17)

N_Fig disse:


> Famalicão tem? Não me lembro de ver no site do IPMA. Esqueci-me realmente de Cabeceiras de Basto, mas acho inadmissível que uma das maiores cidades do país como é Guimarães não tenha estação



Famalicão tem estação IPMA desde agosto de 2020, embora esteja offline há já uns dois ou três dias. Até existe um post nesta página a anunciar tal coisa:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...estoes-e-criticas.5154/pagina-131#post-797130


----------



## N_Fig (13 Mar 2021 às 17:50)

Santofsky disse:


> Famalicão tem estação IPMA desde agosto de 2020, embora esteja offline há já uns dois ou três dias. Até existe um post nesta página a anunciar tal coisa:
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...estoes-e-criticas.5154/pagina-131#post-797130


E comigo a ter posto gosto na publicação  Obrigado!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mar 2021 às 21:13)

N_Fig disse:


> Nada contra estações novas em si, mas... Para representar duas cidades que já têm estação, uma dela que até já tinha duas? Quando há zonas como o Vale do Ave que não têm uma única?


Realmente, colocam estações onde já existem outras. A região sul tem imensa falta de estações e não há qualquer inovação. Depois de começar a ver a região Centro com tanta estação sempre pensei que começasse a haver mais cobertura um pouco por todo o país, mas pelos vistos não. Era bom que visse o Alto Alentejo mais composto, como vejo aqui ao lado, a Extremadura espanhola por parte da AEMET.
Outra coisa que por vezes também reparo, é o facto de Leiria e Évora terem apenas uma estação no Aeródromo que parecendo que não, ainda faz alguma diferença. Penso que há anos atrás havia uma estação na cidade de Leiria, mas nunca mais apareceu. A estação de Portalegre (cidade) também dava jeito.
O SNIRH tem inúmeras estações meteorológicas abandonadas, bem que IPMA podia aproveitar algumas. Se estivessem todas em funcionamento estava o mapa todo coberto por estações.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Mar 2021 às 21:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Realmente, colocam estações onde já existem outras. A região sul tem imensa falta de estações e não há qualquer inovação. Depois de começar a ver a região Centro com tanta estação sempre pensei que começasse a haver mais cobertura um pouco por todo o país, mas pelos vistos não. Era bom que visse o Alto Alentejo mais composto, como vejo aqui ao lado, a Extremadura espanhola por parte da AEMET.
> Outra coisa que por vezes também reparo, é o facto de Leiria e Évora terem apenas uma estação no Aeródromo que parecendo que não, ainda faz alguma diferença. Penso que há anos atrás havia uma estação na cidade de Leiria, mas nunca mais apareceu. A estação de Portalegre (cidade) também dava jeito.
> O SNIRH tem inúmeras estações meteorológicas abandonadas, bem que IPMA podia aproveitar algumas. Se estivessem todas em funcionamento estava o mapa todo coberto por estações.


Supostamente também haveria uma estação de Évora na cidade, que aparece nalguns boletins do IPMA para a qual eles usam as normais que há, não sei se seria na mesma localização. Mas olha que o pior deve ser a estação de Setúbal, que até está no concelho de Palmela...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mar 2021 às 21:43)

N_Fig disse:


> Supostamente também haveria uma estação de Évora na cidade, que aparece nalguns boletins do IPMA para a qual eles usam as normais que há, não sei se seria na mesma localização. Mas olha que o pior deve ser a estação de Setúbal, que até está no concelho de Palmela...


Pois, na ficha climatológica só aparece Évora e pode ser outra estação ou a que debita dados atualmente. Referi a estação de Leiria porque me lembro de se fazer referência à mesma no fórum e de a ver no mapa.
Estava a tentar lembrar-me de outra estação que está distante da cidade e pelos vistos é mesmo essa. Não entendo o porquê de ter o nome de Setúbal se está mais perto de Palmela.  Pode-se dizer que a cidade de Setúbal não tem cobertura por parte do IPMA, a estação que dá os dados de Évora está a 6km da cidade e no caso de Leiria está a quase 5km. Em situações de chuva mais localizadas, por exemplo, podem haver problemas nas cidades e as estações não corresponderem à realidade.
No geral, há 4 ou 5 estações por distrito sendo que algumas não reportam certos dados e noutros locais, há 2 ou 3 em cima umas das outras. Não percebo mesmo qual é o sentido de haver duas estações no Aeródromo de Viseu com tantos locais no país com falta de cobertura.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Mar 2021 às 22:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Pois, na ficha climatológica só aparece Évora e pode ser outra estação ou a que debita dados atualmente. Referi a estação de Leiria porque me lembro de se fazer referência à mesma no fórum e de a ver no mapa.


Essa também é outra: o IPMA tem uma lista de estações com informações de localização e altitude, mas está claramente desatualizada, tendo lá algumas que não dão dados há anos como essa de Leiria Cidade, e havendo montes de estações (particularmente estas novas dos últimos anos, mas não só) que não estão na lista


joralentejano disse:


> Estava a tentar lembrar-me de outra estação que está distante da cidade e pelos vistos é mesmo essa. Não entendo o porquê de ter o nome de Setúbal se está mais perto de Palmela.  Pode-se dizer que a cidade de Setúbal não tem cobertura por parte do IPMA, a estação que dá os dados de Évora está a 6km da cidade e no caso de Leiria está a quase 5km. Em situações de chuva mais localizadas, por exemplo, podem haver problemas nas cidades e as estações não corresponderem à realidade.
> No geral, há 4 ou 5 estações por distrito sendo que algumas não reportam certos dados e noutros locais, há 2 ou 3 em cima umas das outras. Não percebo mesmo qual é o sentido de haver duas estações no Aeródromo de Viseu com tantos locais no país com falta de cobertura.


Sim, é muito parvo, também há outros casos de estações muito perto umas das outras, como a da Zambujeira e de São Teotónio, ou (se contarmos com as do SNIRH) Lamas de Mouro e Portelinha


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mar 2021 às 23:21)

N_Fig disse:


> Essa também é outra: o IPMA tem uma lista de estações com informações de localização e altitude, mas está claramente desatualizada, tendo lá algumas que não dão dados há anos como essa de Leiria Cidade, e havendo montes de estações (particularmente estas novas dos últimos anos, mas não só) que não estão na lista


Provavelmente são as estações que forneceram dados de forma mais completa no período 71/2000. Grande parte ainda está a funcionar, mas se estivessem outras que já não estão, o mapa sempre estaria mais composto. Nem sequer sabia que tinha havido uma estação em Vila Fernando, mas com Elvas ali ao lado, eram mais duas estações tão perto uma da outra num distrito tão grande e com escassez das mesmas. 


N_Fig disse:


> Sim, é muito parvo, também há outros casos de estações muito perto umas das outras, como a da Zambujeira e de São Teotónio, ou (se contarmos com as do SNIRH) Lamas de Mouro e Portelinha


No caso dessas duas estações do Litoral Alentejano, a sua proximidade deve-se provavelmente ás diferenças de temperatura em situações de inversão. 

Houve também uma melhoria da cobertura no litoral Algarvio algum tempo depois de aparecerem aquelas estações todas em algumas zonas do Norte e Centro e por isso pensei mesmo que isso fosse acontecer também noutras regiões.


----------



## AnDré (18 Mar 2021 às 16:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Realmente, colocam estações onde já existem outras. A região sul tem imensa falta de estações e não há qualquer inovação. Depois de começar a ver a região Centro com tanta estação sempre pensei que começasse a haver mais cobertura um pouco por todo o país, mas pelos vistos não. Era bom que visse o Alto Alentejo mais composto, como vejo aqui ao lado, a Extremadura espanhola por parte da AEMET.
> Outra coisa que por vezes também reparo, é o facto de Leiria e Évora terem apenas uma estação no Aeródromo que parecendo que não, ainda faz alguma diferença. Penso que há anos atrás havia uma estação na cidade de Leiria, mas nunca mais apareceu. A estação de Portalegre (cidade) também dava jeito.
> O SNIRH tem inúmeras estações meteorológicas abandonadas, bem que IPMA podia aproveitar algumas. Se estivessem todas em funcionamento estava o mapa todo coberto por estações.


Se formos comparar n. estações/km2, não sei se Espanha tem mais estações que Portugal. Não esquecer que a Extremadura é quase metade de Portugal. 

Quantidade não é sinónimo de qualidade. 
Eu preferia ver um país com menos estações, mas credíveis, do que tantas estações com dados duvidosos.

Há muita falta de manutenção (por falta de meios humanos e económicos) mas também muita falta de sensibilidade na hora de validar os dados! 

Não nego que estamos numa década mais seca, mas em todos os episódios de precipitação há estações que não contam a precipitação por estarem entupidas! E em regiões como o Alentejo ou Algarve, em que chove poucos dias, um ou dois dias de precipitação em falta é grave.
Mais grave ainda é colocar uma região em seca, quando os terrenos estão saturados de água, porque a estação não contabilizou a precipitação! 

Volto a dizer, na minha opinião era preferível menos estações mas com manutenções periódicas obrigatórias.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mar 2021 às 17:15)

AnDré disse:


> Se formos comparar n. estações/km2, não sei se Espanha tem mais estações que Portugal. Não esquecer que a Extremadura é quase metade de Portugal.
> 
> Quantidade não é sinónimo de qualidade.
> Eu preferia ver um país com menos estações, mas credíveis, do que tantas estações com dados duvidosos.
> ...


Sim, eu sei que não é possível haver estações em todo o lado porque não há meios económicos e humanos suficientes para manter tudo a funcionar em condições. Veja-se pelo caso do Alentejo que já tem poucas estações e mesmo assim, algumas não reportam os dados na totalidade, como por exemplo a estação de Estremoz que não regista temperatura ou a de Beja que não tem registado precipitação.
Não conheço a rede de estações meteorológicas da AEMET, pois normalmente só vejo os dados da estação de Albuquerque ou Badajoz e mesmo assim é pouco comum, visto estarem distantes. Certamente também haverão muitas falhas, como em tudo.
Compreendo todas as dificuldades existentes à volta dessa situação. Aquilo que mais me indignou foi o facto de ter sido instalada outra estação no Aeródromo de Viseu quando já lá estava uma, havendo outras zonas do país com falta de cobertura. Tal como já referi, o Alentejo tem várias partes sem uma estação, bem como o interior do Algarve, cujo clima é diferente do litoral. Não percebo mesmo o sentido de haver duas estações praticamente no mesmo local, mas o IPMA lá sabe.


----------



## Toby (18 Mar 2021 às 21:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, eu sei que não é possível haver estações em todo o lado porque não há meios económicos e humanos suficientes para manter tudo a funcionar em condições. Veja-se pelo caso do Alentejo que já tem poucas estações e mesmo assim, algumas não reportam os dados na totalidade, como por exemplo a estação de Estremoz que não regista temperatura ou a de Beja que não tem registado precipitação.
> Não conheço a rede de estações meteorológicas da AEMET, pois normalmente só vejo os dados da estação de Albuquerque ou Badajoz e mesmo assim é pouco comum, visto estarem distantes. Certamente também haverão muitas falhas, como em tudo.
> Compreendo todas as dificuldades existentes à volta dessa situação. Aquilo que mais me indignou foi o facto de ter sido instalada outra estação no Aeródromo de Viseu quando já lá estava uma, havendo outras zonas do país com falta de cobertura. Tal como já referi, o Alentejo tem várias partes sem uma estação, bem como o interior do Algarve, cujo clima é diferente do litoral. Não percebo mesmo o sentido de haver duas estações praticamente no mesmo local, mas o IPMA lá sabe.



A solução utilizada em vários países é a colaboração participativa em áreas de difícil implementação/manutenção/....


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mar 2021 às 21:29)

É uma conversa antiga, mas ainda que sempre actual...
Falando exclusivamente da zona onde moro continua existir um vazio gritante num dos pontos mais ventosos de Portugal. Acho mesmo estranho o ipma não se interessar pelo fenómeno que ocorre por cá, infelizmente os registos de vento do cabo raso estão anos-luz da zona norte e Noroeste do concelho.


----------



## AnDré (18 Mar 2021 às 22:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> É uma conversa antiga, mas ainda que sempre actual...
> Falando exclusivamente da zona onde moro continua existir um vazio gritante num dos pontos mais ventosos de Portugal. Acho mesmo estranho o ipma não se interessar pelo fenómeno que ocorre por cá, infelizmente os registos de vento do cabo raso estão anos-luz da zona norte e Noroeste do concelho.


Nenhuma estação de Lisboa reflete as temperaturas de Bucelas ou todo o vale de Odivelas/Loures.

A estação de Cabril no PNPG também não reflete a precipitação abundante do Gerês.

Nenhuma estação do Douro reflete o clima de Barca D'Alva.

Nenhuma estação do litoral algarvio reflete o clima do Cadeirão. 

Nem tão pouco existe uma estação oficial no ponto mais alto do continente.

No entanto há uma enorme cobertura de estações pelo país. Se estão mal distribuídas? Talvez. Mas talvez seja melhor questionar o próprio IPMA o porquê dessa distribuição.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mar 2021 às 22:49)

Óbvio que não dá para ter estações em todo o lado,  por alguma razão damos um grande importância as redes amadoras, quando são estações devidamente credíveis.
Em relação ao meu post, como podes compreender é algo muito factual,ha algo que te esqueçes, é  que o vento que assola esta região pode ter consequências directas ,diria mesmo graves para a população.
O que só por aí devia ser primordial uma estação.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Mar 2021 às 23:01)

AnDré disse:


> Nenhuma estação de Lisboa reflete as temperaturas de Bucelas ou todo o vale de Odivelas/Loures.
> 
> A estação de Cabril no PNPG também não reflete a precipitação abundante do Gerês.
> 
> ...



No Algarve, falta 1 a 2 estações mais interiores, o litoral está bem abrangido e praticamente todo o Sotavento está bem abrangido, o Barlavento também considero bem abrangido, falta 1 ou 2 estações no concelho de Loulé, uma talvez em Loulé (que já existiu) e a outra entre Barranco Velho e Ameixial em pleno Caldeirão. Embora, o IPMA tenha em aberto essa possibilidade. O grande problema é mais o fundo de maneio para as manutenções e técnicos especializados para fazerem essa manutenção mas sobretudo a falta de verbas. 

Também existe alguma falta de coordenação entre os vários organismos neste país, e duvido se o IPMA fosse ainda IM, se Olhão e Tavira teriam estações, a estação de Olhão existe desde 2008 mas estava ligada ao IPIMAR e com essa fusão, o IPMA investiu para que a mesma começasse a transmitir dados on-line, daí só passado 10 anos é que pareceu.

Estão previstas mais estações no médio prazo, com a ajuda das CIM's tem sido uma boa parceria, mas falta estações em locais mais estratégicos.

O Algarve tem 4997 km2 de área, a província de Huelva tem 10128 km2, ou seja, 2x mais, o Algarve tem 11 estações meteorológicas, a província de Huelva tem 12, portanto, o Algarve com metade da área de Huelva tem menos uma estação.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Mar 2021 às 23:51)

AnDré disse:


> Nenhuma estação de Lisboa reflete as temperaturas de Bucelas ou todo o vale de Odivelas/Loures.
> 
> A estação de Cabril no PNPG também não reflete a precipitação abundante do Gerês.
> 
> ...


Mas o problema é mesmo a má distribuição. Uma variedade tão grande em termos de precipitação no Gerês como dizes e o IPMA foi pôr a estação de Lamas de Mouro a meia dúzia de km da (na altura completamente funcional) estação de Portelinha do SNIRH?!


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2021 às 05:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Óbvio que não dá para ter estações em todo o lado,  por alguma razão damos um grande importância as redes amadoras, quando são estações devidamente credíveis.
> Em relação ao meu post, como podes compreender é algo muito factual,ha algo que te esqueçes, é  que o vento que assola esta região pode ter consequências directas ,diria mesmo graves para a população.
> O que só por aí devia ser primordial uma estação.


Percebo que possa ser interessante, como o seria em qualquer lugar que mencionei em cima.
No entanto, antes de haver aí população, o vento já era característico dessa região.
O facto de haver aí uma estação, o que iria mudar? Nada...
Não iam ser lançados avisos de vento com base numa localidade específica. Ou seria vantajoso para a população estar 80% do verão em aviso devido à nortada? Não pode, nem deve haver uma banalização dos avisos meteorológicos.

Na primeira quinzena de Janeiro, algumas dezenas de milhares de pessoas andaram durante vários dias a sair de casa mais cedo para raspar o gelo nos vidros dos carros a escassos quilómetros da capital. As temperaturas das EMAs de Lisboa refletiram isso? Não.
E estamos a falar de quantas vezes a população de Alcabideche?

Faz sentido haver duas estações em dois Cabos e nenhuma entre os cabos e o centro de Lisboa?
Mas em termos de manutenção das estações, e pensando na finalidade de uma estação (estudar o clima daquele local), só faz sentido a instalação de novos equipamentos em lugares onde a devida manutenção seja garantida, no mínimo, em 30 anos. E isso, à partida "estará" (ou esteve) garantido nos cabos durante muitos anos. Agora não sei. Tal como coloco muitas reticências nas novas estações que vão aparecendo. Muitas delas, o mais provável é nunca conseguirem uma série de 30 anos de dados completos.

E nesse sentido, talvez a instalação de estações em aeródromos até nem seja descabido. Porque aí, à partida, haverá sempre manutenções. Ao contrário das cidades ou lugares cada vez mais remotos.

Quanto custará ir fazer uma manutenção à estação de Lamas de Mouro?
Ou porque será que as centenas de estações do Snirh estão ao abandono?
Vale a pena a instalação de mais estações quando as que existem não têm a devida manutenção?


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mar 2021 às 13:08)

AnDré disse:


> Percebo que possa ser interessante, como o seria em qualquer lugar que mencionei em cima.
> No entanto, antes de haver aí população, o vento já era característico dessa região.
> O facto de haver aí uma estação, o que iria mudar? Nada...
> Não iam ser lançados avisos de vento com base numa localidade específica. Ou seria vantajoso para a população estar 80% do verão em aviso devido à nortada? Não pode, nem deve haver uma banalização dos avisos meteorológicos.
> ...



Falta a tal cooperação entre organismos públicos, o SNIRH tem/tinha estações em praticamente todo o país, muitas delas funcionam ou funcionavam mas com muitas falhas nos dados, se existisse essa cooperação não era necessário existir novas estações. Por exemplo, o SNIRH tem estações em São Brás de Alportel e Barranco Velho, logo bastava fazer a manutenção das mesmas que depois poderia ser adicionada ao IPMA, a DRAPALG também tem a sua rede de estações no Algarve, o que não falta são estações dos vários organismos públicos neste país.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Mar 2021 às 13:57)

@AnDré percebo o que queres dizer, e talvez seja uma perspetiva mais realista tendo em conta as condições económicas do país, mas essa de "lugares cada vez remotos" é um grande exagero, isto não é a Sibéria, nem em termos de condições meteorológicas nem em dimensões, não é por aí que não vão de vez em quando técnicos a Lamas de Mouro, mesmo que tenham que vir de Lisboa


----------



## criz0r (19 Mar 2021 às 16:03)

Estabelecer parcerias com entidades privadas e/ou cidadãos particulares, que disponham de estações amadoras de qualidade;
 Assegurar a fiabilidade dessas mesmas estações, de acordo com os standards da OMM e verificar periodicamente se as mesmas são alvo de manutenção;
 Criação de um mapa de estações amadoras, com o respectivo "selo" de qualidade, para consulta pública;

Dá trabalho ? Pois dá. É complicado e chato tirar o dito cujo da cadeira, mas a ciência é um mix de teoria + prática.
É só meter os olhos na cooperação assídua entre a AEMET e os meteorologistas amadores no Twitter e já nem falo no Metoffice.

Tão simples como isto.


----------



## AnDré (20 Mar 2021 às 05:19)

N_Fig disse:


> @AnDré percebo o que queres dizer, e talvez seja uma perspetiva mais realista tendo em conta as condições económicas do país, mas essa de "lugares cada vez remotos" é um grande exagero, isto não é a Sibéria, nem em termos de condições meteorológicas nem em dimensões, não é por aí que não vão de vez em quando técnicos a Lamas de Mouro, mesmo que tenham que vir de Lisboa



Antigamente havia observadores meteorológicos espalhados pelo país.
Agora está tudo centralizado em Lisboa.

Se for necessária fazer uma manutenção à  estação de Lamas de Mouro, provavelmente serão necessários 2 funcionários com disponibilidade para 2 dias, porque num dia não conseguem fazer a viagem (500km para cada lado) mais a manutenção da estação. Se isto não é um lugar remoto, então não sei o que te diga.

Também, muito provavelmente, não irão propositadamente só fazer a manutenção de uma estação. E irão esperar por mais estações com problemas para justificar a viagem.

Entretanto perdem-se dados das estações,  as séries ficam incompletas e fazem-se relatórios com dados errados!


----------



## Toby (20 Mar 2021 às 07:59)

criz0r disse:


> Estabelecer parcerias com entidades privadas e/ou cidadãos particulares, que disponham de estações amadoras de qualidade;
> Assegurar a fiabilidade dessas mesmas estações, de acordo com os standards da OMM e verificar periodicamente se as mesmas são alvo de manutenção;
> Criação de um mapa de estações amadoras, com o respectivo "selo" de qualidade, para consulta pública;
> 
> ...





Estou totalmente de acordo consigo! 
Mas temos de reconhecer que este não é obviamente o caso em Portugal. Veja o quanto tempo levei para convencer uma estação a aderir à InfoClimat.
Não posso esconder o facto de que para um estrangeiro é bastante confuso e desanimador. (Já não conto as provas que tento.... basta olhar aqui).
Os italianos estão atrás de um sensor modificado com um SHT35 (não há melhor actualmente), estou em contacto com EcoWitt para obter bons preços. 
Pedem para começar com 2 e depois podemos discutir o preço (normalmente querem ter a certeza de um potencial de vendas).
Quem aqui vai fazer o teste comigo? Tenho grandes dúvidas, falarei mais uma vez no vácuo.
Este sistema é ideal como ponto de partida e mais acessível:
+/- 80 euros de transporte incluído, é necessário acrescentar um abrigo normalizado, um 7714 por exemplo 90 euros (existem outras soluções).












Portanto, temos uma solução online de alta qualidade por 170 euros no máximo!
O meu famoso mapa meteorológico é útil, existem muitas outras soluções mas sem vontade e sem colaboração é inútil.
Os espanhóis, os italianos, os gregos, os franceses, os belgas, etc... estão a ir bem...!  

C'est bien dommage, bon weekend


----------



## Toby (20 Mar 2021 às 13:42)

Toby disse:


> Estou totalmente de acordo consigo!
> Mas temos de reconhecer que este não é obviamente o caso em Portugal. Veja o quanto tempo levei para convencer uma estação a aderir à InfoClimat.
> Não posso esconder o facto de que para um estrangeiro é bastante confuso e desanimador. (Já não conto as provas que tento.... basta olhar aqui).
> Os italianos estão atrás de um sensor modificado com um SHT35 (não há melhor actualmente), estou em contacto com EcoWitt para obter bons preços.
> ...




Tenho a certeza de que o IMPA teria todo o gosto em transmitir um projecto qualitativo e estruturado em vez disto:  https://observar.ipma.pt/estacoes-meteorologicas/
onde o bom e misturado com a média e o muito mau.
Só é preciso que um português pegue na sua caneta.... à vous de jouer!


----------



## N_Fig (20 Mar 2021 às 14:14)

AnDré disse:


> Antigamente havia observadores meteorológicos espalhados pelo país.
> Agora está tudo centralizado em Lisboa.
> 
> Se for necessária fazer uma manutenção à  estação de Lamas de Mouro, provavelmente serão necessários 2 funcionários com disponibilidade para 2 dias, porque num dia não conseguem fazer a viagem (500km para cada lado) mais a manutenção da estação. Se isto não é um lugar remoto, então não sei o que te diga.
> ...


Mas não ter capacidade para mandar dois técnicodar uma "volta" de carro até Lamas de Mouro é puramente económico, eu podia fazer isso (a viagem, não a parte técnica, claro), não há uma única dificuldade. As únicas estações verdadeiramente remotas serão as das ilhas


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mar 2021 às 14:36)

Uma boa parte das estações novas do mapa provém de parcerias com as CIM de alguns distritos, portanto essa parte está mais do que coberta. Continua a ser um problema, no entanto, a manutenção no futuro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2021 às 10:34)

Exploração Operacional do Radar da Terceira
 Link para as imagens do Radar da Terceira (seleccionar no menu da direita)

Sistema de radar meteorológico de Terceira/Santa Bárbara






Imagens de 2 março 2021 (16:06 UTC) do radar de T/SB, elevações baixas: PPI da refletividade (dBZ) (“A”), velocidade Doppler em relação à tempestade (“B”) e ampliação com detalhe da velocidade (“C”). Nos quadrados assinala-se uma supercélula nos campos da refletividade e velocidade. A ampliação mostra o detalhe da circulação mesociclónica com o auxílio de setas.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mar 2021 às 21:01)

E já vamos em quase 1 mês e meio sem o radar de Coruche...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Mar 2021 às 20:14)

Northern Lights disse:


> Achei curioso utilizarem desta vez o termo "bruma" na previsão de quarta-feira. Irá dever-se à poeira prevista?


Os do IPMA já não é a primeira vez que utilizam a palavra "bruma" para se referirem às poeiras.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2021 às 20:47)

As imagens publicadas da reflectividade do radar da Terceira, de 10 em 10 minutos, saltam sempre as da hora certa. Não consigo encontrar uma explicação para esta omissão. Alguém sabe porque sucede isto?


----------



## Northern Lights (29 Mar 2021 às 20:53)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Os do IPMA já não é a primeira vez que utilizam a palavra "bruma" para se referirem às poeiras.



Por acaso não me lembro. Ou se calhar nunca tomei atenção em situações como esta


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mar 2021 às 13:43)

O IPMA devia incluir no seu site, a previsão de poeiras, como a AEMET o faz, porque é um fenómeno bastante usual, principalmente no Algarve e Alentejo.


----------



## Jorge_scp (30 Mar 2021 às 14:15)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Os do IPMA já não é a primeira vez que utilizam a palavra "bruma" para se referirem às poeiras.



Bruma de poeira - Suspensão na atmosfera de poeira ou pequenas partículas de areia, levantadas do solo antes do momento de observação por uma tempestade de poeira ou areia

Retirado do site do IPMA


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Abr 2021 às 16:21)

*Novos dados no site do IPMA*

2021-04-01 (IPMA)

O IPMA numa lógica de melhoria contínua dos conteúdos disponibilizados de forma aberta no seu website, www.ipma.pt, informa que se encontram publicados novos dados.

Assim, os dados relacionados com a saúde humana estão agora agrupados num menu com o mesmo nome e incluem informação sobre: Índice Ultravioleta, índice UTCI (Universal Thermal Climate Index, ou índice Térmico Universal), Pólens e Temperatura do Ar.

Também no separador "Espaço" é possível aceder a imagens de satélite MSG (temperatura, nuvens altas/frias e compósitos de massa de ar) e imagens do Sol.

No caso da informação sobre Pólens, os dados disponibilizados nesta página resultaram do projeto "Pólen Alert" numa colaboração entre o IPMA, a Universidade de Évora, a Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade do Porto e o Instituto Politécnico da Guarda. A  informação é particularmente relevante durante a época polínica onde são emitidas enormes quantidades de pólen para a atmosfera pelas plantas anemófilas (tipo de polinização em que o pólen é transportado pelo vento) podendo desencadear doença alérgica respiratória nos indivíduos susceptíveis.

No caso do Sol, as imagens são obtidas com o espectroheliógrafo do Observatório Geofísico e Astronómico da Universidade de Coimbra (OGAUC) e também com a colaboração do Centro de Investigação da Terra e do Espaço da Universidade de Coimbra (CITUEC), entidades com os quais o IPMA colabora.

Nestas e noutras dimensões do trabalho do IPMA, a importância de parcerias é crucial para o cumprimento da sua missão, não sendo demais reforçar o seu empenho na promoção de parcerias e ações de partilha de conhecimento com universidades nacionais e internacionais, centros de investigação e entidade públicas ou privadas. O enfoque residirá na melhorar compreensão do nosso Planeta, contribuir para o desenvolvimento económico e social e apoiar o esforço de segurança e a saúde coletivas.



Acesso site: Saúde/Pólens

Acesso site: Espaço/Sol

Fonte: IPMA

Falta as poeiras. ​


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Abr 2021 às 11:32)

Esse artigo é um pouco estranho, porque enquanto a página da saúde/pólenes é nova, a página com as imagens do Sol não é, e até já tem alguns anos. Talvez a queiram expor mais, mas é tudo menos nova.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Abr 2021 às 13:09)

SpiderVV disse:


> Esse artigo é um pouco estranho, porque enquanto a página da saúde/pólenes é nova, a página com as imagens do Sol não é, e até já tem alguns anos. Talvez a queiram expor mais, mas é tudo menos nova.



Falo por mim, que raramente clico na área Espaço, embora tenha dias que ande na lua , mas só tem o sol. Deve ser para expor mais a mesma, deve ser uma das áreas menos vistas no site do IPMA.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (14 Abr 2021 às 21:10)

Boas

Há já várias semanas que o radar de Coruche tem andado offline.

Isto cria várias irregularidades no que diz respeito à análise de refletividade e de precipitação acumulada para a região centro.

Um exemplo disto é que, em algures no interior, houve uma célula que descarregou forte e o radar nesse local não apresentou eco vermelho, por exemplo.



Candy disse:


> Sim, mostra. Mas se visse o que caiu aqui aquele hora entenderia porque digo isso.
> Desde que o radar de Coruche falhou nunca mais o radar dinâmico acertou.
> A célula que por aqui passou era no mínimo um eco vermelho,  coisa que o radar dinâmico não mostrou.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk



Eu também gostava de poder confiar no radar, mas os de Arouca e Loulé juntos não conseguem cobrir eficazmente a região centro e à volta de Lisboa.

Inclusivé já aconteceu estar a chover, o suficiente para tornar em tom verde no radar, perto de Lisboa e no radar não aparecia qualquer mancha de precipitação.

Isto já se arrasta há algumas semanas...

É triste não só para mim mas também para todos os entusiastas desta região que vêem as incertezas acrescidas por falta de um radar em condições.

Se alguém souber o que se passa com o Radar de Coruche, diga.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Abr 2021 às 23:25)

Se bem me lembro, a última vez, que até fizeram um artigo sobre o assunto, foi porque foi muito complicado arranjar uma peça que avariou devido à avançada idade do radar. Presumo que seja algo do género também desta vez. :/


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Abr 2021 às 17:17)

Será que foi desta que o radar de Coruche avariou de vez?
Quase 2 meses e meio inativo...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Abr 2021 às 17:35)

SpiderVV disse:


> Se bem me lembro, a última vez, que até fizeram um artigo sobre o assunto, foi porque foi muito complicado arranjar uma peça que avariou devido à avançada idade do radar. Presumo que seja algo do género também desta vez. :/



Quer o radar de Coruche, quer o radar de Loulé, foram celebrados contratos para a beneficiação dos mesmos e respectiva manutenção, os contratos foram no valor total de 80 mil €. 

O de Coruche tinha um prazo de 1 mês para ficar em obra, mas como surgiu um problema e é necessário uma peça essencial, o mesmo ainda não está em funcionamento e o de Loulé provavelmente entrou em obra esta semana.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mai 2021 às 19:17)

Estamos em maio e ainda não temos boletim climatológico de 2020, somente um resumo sucinto do ano. A sério?!


----------



## Santofsky (24 Mai 2021 às 14:11)

Depois de dois dias nas lonas, eis que o radar do IPMA voltou a ter vida.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jun 2021 às 19:15)

Radar de Loulé novamente ativo.

O de Coruche segue indisponível, quase a fazer 4 meses.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2021 às 13:04)

A estação das Ilhas Selvagens já está activa (pelo menos 10 dias). .


----------



## Skizzo (8 Jul 2021 às 17:21)

No sentido inverso, já há imenso tempo que as estações de Zebreira e Amareleja estão inativas


----------



## guimeixen (12 Jul 2021 às 19:49)

As estações do CIM no distrito de Braga foram-se todas exceto a de Famalicão. A de Vila Verde, Amares e Terras de Bouro já desapareceram à duas semanas pelo menos ao ver as observações diárias. A partir do dia 6 desapareceu o resto e já vai quase uma semana.
Merelim parece que já volta a registar precipitação. Antes não aparecia nada ao carregar em precipitação e agora aparece 0. Seria preciso um dia com alguma chuva para testar se acumula ou não. Reparei também que quando começou a aparecer precipitação no dia 9, foi também quando parece que as máximas ficaram bem acima do que era suposto.

Dia 8, ainda semelhante às outras estações:








Dia 9, quando aparece a precipitação, já bem acima:







Dia 10, também bastante acima:







E dia 11, também acima:







Comparando com uma estação no Wundeground, para esta altura e na altura em que também tivemos algum calor em Junho.

Julho
Dia 8:
Merelim: 28,8ºC    Wu: 27,5ºC
Dia 9:
Merelim: 35,5ºC    Wu: 31,8ºC
Dia 10:
Merelim: 37,3ºC    Wu: 32,9ºC
Dia 11:
Merelim: 32,7ºC    Wu: 29,5ºC

Junho
Dia 11
Merelim: 33,3ºC    Wu: 32,7ºC
Dia 12
Merelim: 33,1ºC    Wu: 32,2ºC
Dia 13
Merelim: 30,6ºC    Wu: 30,0ºC
Dia 14:
Merelim: 32,3ºC    Wu: 32,3ºC
Dia 15:
Merelim: 36,0ºC    Wu: 35,3ºC
Dia 16:
Merelim: 26,2ºC    Wu: 26,2ºC


Nota-se bem a diferença de como as máximas estão bem mais altas estes últimos dias e o mesmo acontece se comparar com outras estações no Wunderground. A HR acho que também não está muito bem pois têm ido aos 100% todas as noites e apesar das noites terem sido mais frescas e de termos tido uns dias com orvalho, dia 8 e 9 acho eu, penso que é um pouco de mais. Lembro de ver que mal chegava a noite Merelim subia logo num instante para os 90 e tal % de HR e rapidamente chegava aos 100% lá pela 1h ou 2h da manhã.

Hoje ao ver os dados horários parece ter estado normal tanto a temperatura como a HR, apesar que houve algum vento de noite. Veremos quando vier estes dias de calor se já estará diferente.


----------



## AnDré (13 Jul 2021 às 07:52)

guimeixen disse:


> As estações do CIM no distrito de Braga foram-se todas exceto a de Famalicão. A de Vila Verde, Amares e Terras de Bouro já desapareceram à duas semanas pelo menos ao ver as observações diárias. A partir do dia 6 desapareceu o resto e já vai quase uma semana.
> Merelim parece que já volta a registar precipitação. Antes não aparecia nada ao carregar em precipitação e agora aparece 0. Seria preciso um dia com alguma chuva para testar se acumula ou não. Reparei também que quando começou a aparecer precipitação no dia 9, foi também quando parece que as máximas ficaram bem acima do que era suposto.
> 
> Dia 8, ainda semelhante às outras estações:
> ...


Não estará coberta de erva/mato?

Infelizmente há várias EMAs sem manutenção.


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jul 2021 às 13:01)

AnDré disse:


> Não estará coberta de erva/mato?
> 
> Infelizmente há várias EMAs sem manutenção.



Não sei, mas se tiver oportunidade esta semana ainda passava lá.
Hoje também parecem estar normais os dados, veremos com os dias mais quentes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2021 às 16:54)

guimeixen disse:


> Não sei, mas se tiver oportunidade esta semana ainda passava lá.
> Hoje também parecem estar normais os dados, veremos com os dias mais quentes.



A estação de Merelim teve manutenção e detectaram uma falha no sensor de temperatura e humidade e foi solucionado ontem e ficou sem radiation shield durante alguns dias, o pluviómetro foi feita manutenção do mesmo no dia 9.

Quanto ao mato, não sei. 

Em relação às estações CIM existe uma falha quase geral nas estações na transmissão dos dados, o problema está a ser solucionado, ainda sem prazo.

A estação de Ponte de Lima foi solucionado, o problema com o sensor de temperatura que durava há meses.

O radar de Coruche continua sem prazo para ficar operacional.


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jul 2021 às 20:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A estação de Merelim teve manutenção e detectaram uma falha no sensor de temperatura e humidade e foi solucionado ontem e ficou sem radiation shield durante alguns dias, o pluviómetro foi feita manutenção do mesmo no dia 9.
> 
> Quanto ao mato, não sei.
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela informação!  Podes dizer como a conseguiste?


----------



## srr (15 Jul 2021 às 21:10)

Boa noite

Houve alguma alteração/problema no meteo.pt

Não consegui entrar uns dias, e agora que consigo, o grafismo está diferente para pior;

Por exemplo não consigo ver os Post, por ordem cronológica independentemente do separar a que pertence,
antes deste "back" conseguia.
Obrigado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jul 2021 às 23:24)

Parece que entretanto o radar de Coruche voltou ao ativo, depois de mais de 5 meses offline


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jul 2021 às 16:38)

2 novas estações no mapa do IPMA: Alcochete/Campo Tiro e Oeiras/Vila Fria


----------



## David sf (26 Jul 2021 às 18:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> 2 novas estações no mapa do IPMA: Alcochete/Campo Tiro e Oeiras/Vila Fria



A de Oeiras está num dos paraísos das nortadas de verão, como se pode verificar pelos registos de hoje, com velocidades mais elevadas de vento do que os cabos Raso e da Roca.


----------



## Skizzo (27 Jul 2021 às 14:27)

A de Mação (CIM) existe há quanto tempo?

Bom ao menos respeitaram Oeiras e não colocaram Lisboa (Vila Fria).


----------



## Skizzo (27 Jul 2021 às 19:32)

Questionei o IPMA sobre futuras estações e disseram-me isto:

"Está previsto instalar emas nas proximidades de Ourém, Ourique, Ameixial"


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jul 2021 às 00:34)

Skizzo disse:


> A de Mação (CIM) existe há quanto tempo?


Na altura em que foram instaladas as estações CIM no Norte e Centro do país, essa estação também apareceu, mas acho que foi durante pouco tempo. Aparentemente de vez em quando aparece, há registos da mesma no dia 20 e 21 e desde dia 25 que também tem registos. Para além desta, há outra denominada de "Mação/Envendos", que tem apenas registos de vento e humidade nos mesmos dias que a de Mação (CIM).


----------



## AnDré (29 Jul 2021 às 08:30)

Há 12 novas estações no mapa das observações no arquipélago dos Açores.


----------



## MSantos (29 Jul 2021 às 09:42)

Este reforço ao nível das estações por parte do IPMA é muito positivo!   Espero que continue!


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jul 2021 às 13:41)

joralentejano disse:


> Na altura em que foram instaladas as estações CIM no Norte e Centro do país, essa estação também apareceu, mas acho que foi durante pouco tempo. Aparentemente de vez em quando aparece, há registos da mesma no dia 20 e 21 e desde dia 25 que também tem registos. Para além desta, há outra denominada de "Mação/Envendos", que tem apenas registos de vento e humidade nos mesmos dias que a de Mação (CIM).



Existem problemas com a rede nessas duas estações, daí as mesmas apresentarem falhas constantes. 



MSantos disse:


> Este reforço ao nível das estações por parte do IPMA é muito positivo!   Espero que continue!



Ainda estão previstas mais, do que aquelas que @Skizzo  adiantou.

Mas podem sempre enviar um e-mail com sugestões para o IPMA, que pode ser atendido o vosso pedido e mais não digo.


----------



## AnDré (29 Jul 2021 às 16:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Existem problemas com a rede nessas duas estações, daí as mesmas apresentarem falhas constantes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se é a pedido, eu gostava de ver uma na vila do Gerês/Portela do Homem e outra em Barca d'Alva.


----------



## N_Fig (29 Jul 2021 às 17:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Existem problemas com a rede nessas duas estações, daí as mesmas apresentarem falhas constantes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se é por aí queria uma estação em Guimarães, não porque ache que tenha um clima especial (não faço a mínima ideia se tem ou não), mas porque acho vergonhoso uma cidade tão grande (e numa zona tão densamente povoada) não estar representada


----------



## Cadito (29 Jul 2021 às 18:02)

AnDré disse:


> Se é a pedido, eu gostava de ver uma na vila do Gerês/Portela do Homem e outra em Barca d'Alva.


Sem ser muito lambão, uma estação na serra do Gerês, muito provavelmente o local de maior pluviosidade de PTc, seria top! Sugiro em Leonte ou Portela do Homem. Há registos nestas duas estações do tempo do SNIRH de precipitação anual de 5200 mm, mensal de cerca de 1500 mm e diário de 270 mm!!!
Por outro lado, acho que a Torre, local mais alto de PTc, merecia uma estação oficial do IPMA.


----------



## AnDré (29 Jul 2021 às 18:40)

Cadito disse:


> Sem ser muito lambão, uma estação na serra do Gerês, muito provavelmente o local de maior pluviosidade de PTc, seria top! Sugiro em Leonte ou Portela do Homem. Há registos nestas duas estações do tempo do SNIRH de precipitação anual de 5200 mm, mensal de cerca de 1500 mm e diário de 270 mm!!!
> Por outro lado, acho que a Torre, local mais alto de PTc, merecia uma estação oficial do IPMA.



Foi por isso que sugeri Portela do Homem, ou a Vila do Gerês, por serem locais mais acessíveis do que Leonte. Isto porque não vale a pena haver muitas estações se depois não houver a manutenção das mesmas.
Se é para estarem sempre com o pluviómetro entupido, ou sem dados, então não vale a pena serem instaladas.

Relativamente à Torre, a ser instalada lá uma estação, deveria ser algo mais complexo. Pelo menos com uma resistência para aquecer o pluviometro (para contabilizar a precipitação em forma de neve), e o anemómetro (para não congelar).


----------



## N_Fig (30 Jul 2021 às 20:16)

Vi agora que o IPMA tem estações novas da DRA, muito bem! Fica é com uma rede um bocado desproporcional, com 3 estações numa ilha pequena como Santa Maria e só uma em ilhas como o Pico... Já agora, não se arranjava uma estação na Ponta do Pico, ou pelo menos a uma altitude razoável?


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2021 às 21:00)

*Utilização dados das estações da DRA Açores*

Em julho de 2021 o IPMA começou a retransmitir na sua página web a informação meteorológica proveniente das estações meteorológicas geridas pela Direção Regional de Ambiente dos Açores (DRA).

Em setembro de 2019 foi acordado entre a DRA e o IPMA a partilha de dados das suas estações meteorológicas automáticas de forma a dotar a região de uma melhor capacidade de resposta a fenómenos extremos, como cheias/inundações, tempestades/ventos fortes, entre outros.

A utilização para fins de previsão meteorológica dos dados da rede da Direção Regional foi iniciada desde aquela data mas só agora é possível retransmitir no site do IPMA esta informação em tempo quase real.

A cooperação crescente entre o IPMA e as autoridades regionais e locais tem permitido um aumento muito significativo da capacidade de observação, com vantagens evidentes para o acompanhamento dos fenómenos meteorológicos.

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## AnDré (30 Jul 2021 às 22:12)

N_Fig disse:


> Vi agora que o IPMA tem estações novas da DRA, muito bem! Fica é com uma rede um bocado desproporcional, com 3 estações numa ilha pequena como Santa Maria e só uma em ilhas como o Pico... Já agora, não se arranjava uma estação na Ponta do Pico, ou pelo menos a uma altitude razoável?



A ilha do Pico também tem três. Anda para trás nas horas. Vê, por exemplo, às 19h.


----------



## Orion (30 Jul 2021 às 22:18)

N_Fig disse:


> Já agora, não se arranjava uma estação na Ponta do Pico, ou pelo menos a uma altitude razoável?



Acesso difícil, manutenção frequente. Não é boa combinação.

De que serve criar expectativas na malta para depois não haver dados aquando dos eventos?

O que virá primeiro? Eu não tenho grande esperança nas imagens de radar das xx:00z da Terceira


----------



## lserpa (30 Jul 2021 às 22:27)

As estações não são novas, agora veremos como vão ser geridas com esta cooperação, sendo equipamentos que estão bem isolados, vão falhar muitas vezes, aliás, falham muitas vezes e para além disso, as condições meteorológicas onde estão muitas destas estações são MUITO agressivas.
Vê-se precisamente isso na ilha do Pico, a estação de São Caetano está off por avaria que já dura desde o inverno passado. Esta estação era a minha predileta para “perceber” onde andaria a cota da neve na montanha… 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (30 Jul 2021 às 22:35)

AnDré disse:


> A ilha do Pico também tem três. Anda para trás nas horas. Vê, por exemplo, às 19h.


Ah, sim, falha minha 


Orion disse:


> Acesso difícil, manutenção frequente. Não é boa combinação.
> 
> De que serve criar expectativas na malta para depois não haver dados aquando dos eventos?
> 
> O que virá primeiro? Eu não tenho grande esperança nas imagens de radar das xx:00z da Terceira


Mas eu não exijo uma estação necessariamente nos 2300 m, agora acho que uma estação pelo menos fora do litoral e perto dos 1000 m era o mínimo - e pelos vistos está cumprido, porque a do Cabeço do Teicho aparenta estar a mais de 900 m de altitude


lserpa disse:


> As estações não são novas, agora veremos como vão ser geridas com esta cooperação, sendo equipamentos que estão bem isolados, vão falhar muitas vezes, aliás, falham muitas vezes e para além disso, as condições meteorológicas onde estão muitas destas estações são MUITO agressivas.
> Vê-se precisamente isso na ilha do Pico, a estação de São Caetano está off por avaria que já dura desde o inverno passado. Esta estação era a minha predileta para “perceber” onde andaria a cota da neve na montanha…
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


A que altitude estava essa de São Caetano?


----------



## Orion (30 Jul 2021 às 22:52)

N_Fig disse:


> A que altitude estava essa de São Caetano?



Vou arriscar 500 e tal metros


----------



## lserpa (30 Jul 2021 às 22:52)

N_Fig disse:


> Ah, sim, falha minha
> 
> Mas eu não exijo uma estação necessariamente nos 2300 m, agora acho que uma estação pelo menos fora do litoral e perto dos 1000 m era o mínimo - e pelos vistos está cumprido, porque a do Cabeço do Teicho aparenta estar a mais de 900 m de altitude
> 
> A que altitude estava essa de São Caetano?



~650m, mas a questão até nem é a altitude, mas sim a exposição às entradas de ar frio. 
São Caetano por vezes regista temperaturas idênticas ao cabeço do teicho e já aconteceu apanhar temperatura inferior. 

A estação fica a Barlavento das entradas polares e o teicho fica a sotavento.

Os fatores orográficos alteram as características da massa de ar depois de passar pela montanha. 

Esta zona, Faial/Pico, dá-se um arrefecimento conjunto.

A estação do Cabouco, no Faial, aos ~900m já chegou a registar temperaturas idênticas às de são Caetano. 

Frentes frias com vento moderado a forte de NW e W, fazem alterar a pressão atm ao passar pelo Faial, ondas de gravidade, e com elas a ISO0 e a diminuição da humidade. 

Este estudo é meu e vale o que vale, mas já há 15 anos que o iniciei para tentar perceber a incidência de neve nas ilhas do Pico, Faial e São Jorge. 

Inicialmente não haviam estás estações e tive muitos fins de semana passados de estação meteo na mão, no meio das frentes frias 

Mas, como quem corre por gosto não cansa, ainda hoje faço registos 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (30 Jul 2021 às 22:55)

lserpa disse:


> ~650m, mas a questão até nem é a altitude, mas sim a exposição às entradas de ar frio.
> São Caetano por vezes regista temperaturas idênticas ao cabeço do teicho e já aconteceu apanhar temperatura inferior.
> 
> A estação fica a Barlavento das entradas polares e o teicho fica a sotavento.
> ...



Também cheguei à conclusão que a incidência de eventos de neve nas ilhas Faial e São Jorge tem diminuído 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (30 Jul 2021 às 22:57)

Estações do Pico da RHA







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (30 Jul 2021 às 23:11)

Orografia de São Caetano 




Uma autêntica parede vertical desde o mar.

Orografia do Cabeço do Teicho 








Localiza-se no planalto central da ilha do Pico.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Skizzo (1 Ago 2021 às 15:18)

Espero que resolvam a avaria na Zebreira, dura há meses


----------



## Miguel48 (10 Ago 2021 às 11:54)

Em relação ao arquipélago dos Açores, penso que vamos ter mais estações da RHA inseridas no site do ipma. Nas estações online. Pois ainda faltam as seguintes estações meteorológicas da RHA:
Corvo - Fonte do Trevo
Flores - Lagoa Funda
Faial - Cabeço Verde
Pico - Canada das Bandeiras; São Caetano; 
São Miguel - Chã da Macela; Lombo; Tronqueira
Santa Maria - Santa Maria


----------



## Miguel48 (10 Ago 2021 às 11:55)

Já agora alguém me sabe explicar porquê que as CIM de Braga, Esposende e Barcelos desapareceram do site do ipma?


----------



## Santofsky (17 Ago 2021 às 14:41)

Estamos em meados de agosto de 2021 e o IPMA ainda não publicou o boletim climatológico de... 2020. 
Então se falarmos em agrometeorologia o último boletim remonta a outubro de... 2019. Ou seja, praticamente dois anos sem um único boletim agrometeorológico. 
E já agora, o boletim climatológico da primavera de 2021 encontra-se disponível. Mas meus caros, falta o boletim climatológico do inverno 2020/2021...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Ago 2021 às 22:42)

Novidade no site do IPMA: dados diários em formato de tabela (dos últimos 10 dias).

 https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/table-top-stations-all.jsp

Um botãozinho para exportar os dados para XLSX e/ou CSV também vinha a calhar


----------



## AnDré (10 Set 2021 às 15:06)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Ainda há bastante dispersão no ensemble do centro europeu o que revela ainda incerteza, mas parece certo que algures entre o final do dia de Domingo e 3a feira seremos afectados por uma depressão com expressão em altitude. Há muita instabilidade associada a essa depressão, com valores de CAPE a exceder os 1000 J/Kg em muitos locais do centro e sul do país, com bastante humidade em todos os níveis da troposfera e valores muito razoáveis de água precipitável. Não nos podemos esquecer que a água do mar está muito quente, com valores entre 20 e 22ºC em toda a costa ocidental, aumentando o gradiente vertical de temperatura e com isso a instabilidade. A somar a isso tudo um Wind shear elevado, é de esperar que algumas das células tenham um ciclo de vida bastante longo e adquiram características de super células. Todos os ingredientes parecem estar "alinhados". São esperados por isso movimentos verticais muito intensos que potenciarão precipitações localmente elevadas, trovoada, granizo e rajadas localmente severas. Nunca é demais relembrar que o caracter convectivo desta depressão poderá resultar em acumulados menos "democráticos", com regiões que podem vir a ser "beneficiadas" relativamente a outras, mas todo o país estará sobre risco nesta situação. Veremos os ajustes que os modelos farão até lá e se confirmam esta situação.



Em vésperas de uma depressão que poderá trazer bastante precipitação a várias regiões do continente, era importante uma limpeza/manutenção das EMA's. 
No norte, pelo menos as EMAS de Cabril, Monção, Miranda do Douro, Arouca e Coimbra (Bencanta) estão com o udómetro entupido ou com problemas.


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Set 2021 às 23:30)

AnDré disse:


> Em vésperas de uma depressão que poderá trazer bastante precipitação a várias regiões do continente, era importante uma limpeza/manutenção das EMA's.
> No norte, pelo menos as EMAS de Cabril, Monção, Miranda do Douro, Arouca e Coimbra (Bencanta) estão com o udómetro entupido ou com problemas.


Claro que sim, os udómetros depois do verão costumam ter mais problemas, com acumulação de detritos, ninhos de vespas, etc. Mas infelizmente há muito pouca gente para resolver estas situações com celeridade. Não é propriamente por desleixo ou falta de vontade...


----------



## AnDré (13 Set 2021 às 03:25)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Claro que sim, os udómetros depois do verão costumam ter mais problemas, com acumulação de detritos, ninhos de vespas, etc. Mas infelizmente há muito pouca gente para resolver estas situações com celeridade. Não é propriamente por desleixo ou falta de vontade...


Compreendo que não seja possível manter uma equipa permanente no terreno a fazer a manutenção das EMAs. Mas estas situações são tão repetitivas e já se prolongam há tantos anos... será que não há forma de estabelecer parcerias com as juntas/aeródromos/câmaras para fazerem as limpezas das estações? Não acho que a limpeza seja algo assim tão complexo.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Set 2021 às 09:21)

AnDré disse:


> *Compreendo que não seja possível manter uma equipa permanente no terreno a fazer a manutenção das EMAs*. Mas estas situações são tão repetitivas e já se prolongam há tantos anos... será que não há forma de estabelecer parcerias com as juntas/aeródromos/câmaras para fazerem as limpezas das estações? Não acho que a limpeza seja algo assim tão complexo.


Pois, tens mais compreensão que eu... Algumas dessas EMA's nem sequer estão em lugares minimamente isolados, como é possível uma EMA como a de Bencanta ter estado imenso tempo com o pluviómetro sem dar sinal e agora dá mas já está entupido?


----------



## criz0r (14 Set 2021 às 18:05)

A Estação de Alvega é um bom exemplo disso. Ainda nem há 2 semanas lá estive e continua sem ser alvo de qualquer tipo de manutenção. Ervas da altura do RS e do udómetro, catavento e anemómetro com o mastro torto e sem espiamento..


----------



## N_Fig (14 Set 2021 às 18:17)

criz0r disse:


> A Estação de Alvega é um bom exemplo disso. Ainda nem há 2 semanas lá estive e continua sem ser alvo de qualquer tipo de manutenção. Ervas da altura do RS e do udómetro, catavento e anemómetro com o mastro torto e sem espiamento..


Verdade, mas o meu comentário era mais no sentido de serem lugares "isolados". Eu nem concordo muito com essa lógica porque nós não temos as dimensões da Rússia ou dos EUA para nos queixarmos de distâncias enormes, mas em Coimbra nem essa lógica faz sentido e a estação está por tratar na mesma...


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Set 2021 às 19:25)

Luís Gomes critica atrasos na informação do IPMA​








						Luís Gomes critica atrasos na informação do IPMA
					

Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera disponibiliza dados com mais de uma hora de atraso, impossibilitando a tomada atempada de decisões em prol da população




					postal.pt
				





No comments...


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2021 às 19:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Luís Gomes critica atrasos na informação do IPMA​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Como assim? Durante este evento o radar esteve a funcionar sem problemas...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Set 2021 às 19:47)

Como pode um suposto professor Universidade dizer tanto disparate.. 
Só li uma parte, mas é tanta asneira dita


----------



## RP20 (15 Set 2021 às 19:50)

É verdade que tem um pequeno Delay mas 90 minutos? Será que se está a confundir com os dados horários das estações?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Set 2021 às 19:50)

Alguém explique a esse professor, como são disponibilizadas as horas no site do IPMA SFF. 
Outra coisa, no dia em que forem lançados os avisos do IPMA e as protecções civis municipais ou a câmara forem desentupir as sargetas, eu corro nu aqui pela rua abaixo..


----------



## Bruno Palma (15 Set 2021 às 19:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Luís Gomes critica atrasos na informação do IPMA​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O radar está com a hora UTC logo parece que está 1:30h atrasado mas estamos com 1h+ no horário, diz que é professor, não percebe nada do assunto e vem falar para os jornais, é o normal...


----------



## meteo (15 Set 2021 às 19:56)

Parece-me que não sabe perceber a diferença de hora UTC e hora local, o que para alguém tão crítico não deixa de ser interessante..


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2021 às 20:37)

Penso que o Sr estará a confundir as horas UTC e hora local, seja como for, não deixa de ter alguma razão, nos tempos que correm, a informação do radar deveria ser praticamente em tempo real e não com um atraso de 15 ou 20 minutos, quando muito de 5 em 5 minutos, sendo que a imagem mais recente deveria no máximo dizer respeito a 5 minutos atrás, para atrasos já chega quando o radar fica off line.

Esta imagem diz repeito às 19:20h ou seja 08:20h, mas foi retirada agora às 8:35 h portanto é uma imagem de há 15 minutos atrás e não em tempo real ou quase em tempo real:








Também a informação das estações on line deveria ser mais em tempo real, em qualquer site de meteorologia amadora ( wunderground por exemplo) as estações são actualizadas praticamente ao segundo.


Isto não é uma critica, compreendo as limitações, orcamentos ( ou falta deles) etc... é mais como uma sugestão.


----------



## RP20 (15 Set 2021 às 20:53)

Quanto ás estações meteorológicas, alguém me consegue explicar porque só disponibilizam de hora em hora em vez de ser em tempo real? Há alguma limitação monetária para isso acontecer?


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Set 2021 às 20:56)

Snifa disse:


> Penso que o Sr estará a confundir as horas UTC e hora local, seja como for, não deixa de ter alguma razão, nos tempos que correm, a informação do radar deveria ser praticamente em tempo real e não com um atraso de 15 ou 20 minutos, quando muito de 5 em 5 minutos, sendo que a imagem mais recente deveria no máximo dizer respeito a 5 minutos atrás, para atrasos já chega quando o radar fica off line.
> 
> Esta imagem diz repeito às 19:20h ou seja 08:20h, mas foi retirada agora às 8:35 h portanto é uma imagem de há 15 minutos atrás e não em tempo real ou quase em tempo real:
> 
> ...


Faço estas perguntas:
O radar com imagens em tempo real vai impedir de entrar a água numa loja, casa, etc?
Os avisos do IPMA servem para quê?
Os alertas da ANEPC servem para quê?
A causa quer das inundações quer dos incêndios na maior parte é falta de prevenção e mau ordenamento do território.
Se, o IPMA coloca um aviso amarelo/laranja/vermelho e depois a ANEPC coloca alertas e recomenda a limpeza, porque raio as cãmaras não fazem o que a ANEPC diz e depois aparecem a dizer estas patetices na comunicação social.

Quanto à informação quase em tempo real das EMA's do IPMA ela existe embora não abranja todas as estações: https://ema.ipma.pt/emas/

Atenção, que não estou a criticar-te, mas só citei o teu post para contextualizar a conversa e nada mais.


----------



## RP20 (15 Set 2021 às 21:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Faço estas perguntas:
> O radar com imagens em tempo real vai impedir de entrar a água numa loja, casa, etc?
> Os avisos do IPMA servem para quê?
> Os alertas da ANEPC servem para quê?
> ...


Porquê só essas? Porque não disponibilizar os dados de todas em tempo real?


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2021 às 21:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Atenção, que não estou a criticar-te, mas só citei o teu post para contextualizar a conversa e nada mais.



Sim eu percebi, o meu post também não é uma critica ao IPMA que certamente fará o melhor que pode com aquilo que tem, apenas acho que nos tempos que correm a informação deveria ser em tempo real (ou quase).

Um radar em tempo real dá logo outra antecipação em casos de fenómenos mais extremos, pode não parecer mas 15 minutos por vezes fazem a diferença ( sobretudo aqui para nós no forum que acompanhamos e podemos alertar) claro que 15 minutos não vão ser suficientes para avisar a população, uma vez que a informação tem que ser emitida e posta a circular. Será que o IPMA não tem acesso  internamente ao radar em tempo real? Se sim, porque não disponibilizar no site? 

A questão é apenas essa, modernizar um pouco o site e colocar a informação em tempo real, ( incluir por exemplo o rain rate actual das estações e não apenas o acumulado total e por hora) acho que tinhamos todos a ganhar.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2021 às 13:53)

O site disponibilizado no outro post tem carácter privado mas infelizmente deixaram com que os motores de busca o "apanhassem".  Penso que é um site que mostra apenas algumas estações principais e as estações das CIM com quem têm parceria. Não me parece ser para uso público e deverá ser por isso que não tem todas.


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2021 às 14:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> O site disponibilizado no outro post tem carácter privado mas infelizmente deixaram com que os motores de busca o "apanhassem".  Penso que é um site que mostra apenas algumas estações principais e as estações das CIM com quem têm parceria. Não me parece ser para uso público e deverá ser por isso que não tem todas



E mesmo assim não é em tempo real, mas é bem melhor do que seguir as estações on line no site do IPMA em que o atraso é enorme. Se existe a possibilidade (como se vê nesse site) das estações serem actualizadas com mais frequência, porque não se coloca logo diretamente no site? Como disse anteriormente, em praticamente todos os sites ( nuns mais que outros) a informação é em tempo real, alguns com actualizações de minuto a minuto ( até o weathercloud na versão não paga actualiza as estações de 10 em 10 minutos).


----------



## N_Fig (16 Set 2021 às 15:30)

Vocês andam é mal habituados, eu lembro-me de quando os dados do IPMA só eram facultados em gráficos manhosos e era preciso criar conta  A única vantagem é que aquilo guardava um histórico de 6 meses, se não estou em erro, portanto eu se quisesse poderia ir ver o gráfico da Figueira no dia 2 de abril deste ano. O que temos agora não é perfeito, admito, mas já evoluímos muito desde esse tempo. Então o senhor professor não saber o que quer dizer UTC quando estamos em horário de verão é a cereja no topo do bolo...


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2021 às 16:01)

N_Fig disse:


> Vocês andam é mal habituados, eu lembro-me de quando os dados do IPMA só eram facultados em gráficos manhosos e era preciso criar conta  A única vantagem é que aquilo guardava um histórico de 6 meses, se não estou em erro, portanto eu se quisesse poderia ir ver o gráfico da Figueira no dia 2 de abril deste ano. O que temos agora não é perfeito, admito, mas já evoluímos muito desde esse tempo. Então o senhor professor não saber o que quer dizer UTC quando estamos em horário de verão é a cereja no topo do bolo...



Mas isso foi há quantos anos? Eu também me lembro quando não havia internet e as informações meteorológicas eram dadas na televisão, ou consultando os jornais, radar nem em sonhos, até havia um número de telefone ( de valor acrescentado) onde eram lidas as previsões para os proximos 3 dias e até mais além ( 10 dias se não estou em erro)... havia o boletim meteorológico para a agricultura também. Mas estamos em 2021 e a tecnologia /internet evoluiram imenso, daí ser necessário também uma adaptação aos novos tempos, adaptação essa que, no caso do IPMA é feita sim, mas de forma muito lenta...estamos na era da informação.

Há uns anos, não havia internet era assim (  lembro-me de boletins nos anos 80 também deste género com outros meteorologistas ).

Boletim meteorológico com mais de 6 minutos de duração em 1994:



Na altura era do melhor que se fazia em termos de informação meteorológica, não só pelo boletim mas pela informação prestada com clareza e com linguagem acessivel a todos e era transmitido mais que uma vez por dia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Set 2021 às 19:32)

Snifa disse:


> Mas isso foi há quantos anos? Eu também me lembro quando não havia internet e as informações meteorológicas eram dadas na televisão, ou consultando os jornais, radar nem em sonhos, até havia um número de telefone ( de valor acrescentado) onde eram lidas as previsões para os proximos 3 dias e até mais além ( 10 dias se não estou em erro)... havia o boletim meteorológico para a agricultura também. Mas estamos em 2021 e a tecnologia /internet evoluiram imenso, daí ser necessário também uma adaptação aos novos tempos, adaptação essa que, no caso do IPMA é feita sim, mas de forma muito lenta...estamos na era da informação.
> 
> Há uns anos, não havia internet era assim (  lembro-me de boletins nos anos 80 também deste género com outros meteorologistas ).
> 
> ...


Eu às vezes ligava para a linha de valor acrescentado e depois vinha na conta telefónica e os meus pais diziam quem ligou para a linha de valor acrescentado.  

O da agricultura era porreiro, que dava a previsão para a semana toda. 

Também, costumava ver a previsão na EuroNews quando previam trovoadas era certeiro e quando previam chuva forte era sinal de inundações.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Set 2021 às 19:38)

Snifa disse:


> Mas isso foi há quantos anos? Eu também me lembro quando não havia internet e as informações meteorológicas eram dadas na televisão, ou consultando os jornais, radar nem em sonhos, até havia um número de telefone ( de valor acrescentado) onde eram lidas as previsões para os proximos 3 dias e até mais além ( 10 dias se não estou em erro)... havia o boletim meteorológico para a agricultura também. Mas estamos em 2021 e a tecnologia /internet evoluiram imenso, daí ser necessário também uma adaptação aos novos tempos, adaptação essa que, no caso do IPMA é feita sim, mas de forma muito lenta...estamos na era da informação.
> 
> Há uns anos, não havia internet era assim (  lembro-me de boletins nos anos 80 também deste género com outros meteorologistas ).
> 
> ...


Foi nos meus primeiros tempos no fórum, portanto há 10 anos, mais coisa menos coisa


----------



## Toby (16 Set 2021 às 19:58)

O padrão da WMO é de 10 minutos.
Um tempo de transmissão de dados mais curto é de pouca utilidade para uma organização meteorológica. Eles só querem uma tendência.
Para a climatologia, no formato de dados há um registo dos valores mínimos e máximos durante o espaço entre 2 envios.
Exemplo:  






Outro exemplo japonês:





__





						Relevés météo en temps réel à Komatsu Ab - Japon | Real-time weather records in Komatsu Ab - Infoclimat
					

Infoclimat, la météo en France en temps réel - Weather in realtime Europe, Canada



					www.infoclimat.fr
				



Nas leituras tem 26,9° no máximo, mas ao explorar os intervalos tem 27,2°.


----------



## efcm (22 Set 2021 às 22:01)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Ninguém previu propriamente chuva forte e trovoada para Alvor, mas sim para o distrito de Faro, muito devido à convenção nas Serras, o que realmente aconteceu.


Aí previu previu 

A aplicação do IPMA previa chuva forte e trovoada, para além do aviso amarelo para que estava em vigor.

Tal como prevê chuva forte para amanhã entre as 01h e as 12h e tenho aviso laranja para chuva forte entre as 01 e as 22h

Mas a chuva acaba as 12h...


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Set 2021 às 22:40)

efcm disse:


> Aí previu previu
> 
> A aplicação do IPMA previa chuva forte e trovoada, para além do aviso amarelo para que estava em vigor.
> 
> ...


A aplicação é um output directo do modelo. Não tem mão humana. E a resolução de um modelo é fraca, o pixel de Alvor apanhava com certeza uma parte do interior algarvio onde estava prevista convecção. Nenhum meteorologista esperaria trovoadas ou aguaceiros junto à costa no dia de hoje no Algarve.


----------



## efcm (22 Set 2021 às 23:48)

Jorge_scp disse:


> A aplicação é um output directo do modelo. Não tem mão humana. E a resolução de um modelo é fraca, o pixel de Alvor apanhava com certeza uma parte do interior algarvio onde estava prevista convecção. Nenhum meteorologista esperaria trovoadas ou aguaceiros junto à costa no dia de hoje no Algarve.


Então devia ter mão humana, para que as pessoas não deixem de acreditar nas previsões que o IPMA faz.

Mas garanto que o alerta amarelo tem mão humana.

E que o alerta laranja de chuva forte para amanhã que está das 01h até às 22h quando a previsão de chuva agora acaba as 7 da manhã...

Temos 15 horas de alerta laranja para chuva forte sem previsão de chuva.

Já é incompetência...


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Set 2021 às 00:31)

efcm disse:


> Então devia ter mão humana, para que as pessoas não deixem de acreditar nas previsões que o IPMA faz.
> 
> Mas garanto que o alerta amarelo tem mão humana.
> 
> ...


Que parte é difícil de perceber? Uma coisa é a aplicação, que é automática. Não deviam ser? Talvez, mas meteorologistas para fazer uma previsão personalizada para cada localidade deste país, é impossível. 

Outra são os avisos, que têm mão humana, claro. E foram muito bem emitidos, pois o que choveu nas serras do Algarve justificou o aviso amarelo. Ainda não é possível emitir um aviso para diferentes regiões do distrito, logo Alvor tinha aviso amarelo por consequência. Esta madrugada tem aviso laranja, justificado pelas saídas do ECMWF e Arome, que estão bem agressivos para o Algarve. Pode até não vir a dar nada de especial. São assim estas situações convectivas, imprevisíveis. Como pode justificar em Albufeira, e em Alvor não cair uma gota, ou vice versa. A meteorologia é mesmo assim. Quem quer certezas absolutas, está no ramo da ciência errado.


----------



## Skizzo (28 Set 2021 às 15:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quanto à informação quase em tempo real das EMA's do IPMA ela existe embora não abranja todas as estações: https://ema.ipma.pt/emas/



E aparece aqui a de Loulé, que não está no mapa do IPMA

@Jorge_scp sabes o motivo?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2021 às 17:52)

Mais uma estação no mapa do IPMA em Lisboa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Out 2021 às 13:02)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mais uma estação no mapa do IPMA em Lisboa.


Interessante esta adição, provavelmente terá o mesmo carácter urbano que o Geofísico. 
Na minha opinião, e dentro dos limites de Lisboa, seria mais interessante noutras zonas, tipo Monsanto, Belém ou Parque das Nações. 

Não sei se estou a sonhar, mas também não existiam as estações de Alvalade e Baixa há uns anos?


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2021 às 14:19)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Interessante esta adição, provavelmente terá o mesmo carácter urbano que o Geofísico.
> Na minha opinião, e dentro dos limites de Lisboa, seria mais interessante noutras zonas, tipo Monsanto, Belém ou Parque das Nações.
> 
> Não sei se estou a sonhar, mas também não existiam as estações de Alvalade e Baixa há uns anos?


Eram as RUEMA's.

Pessoalmente não vejo interesse nessa nova estação. A não ser que seja toda ela de caracter privado, (instalação e manutenção) e o IPMA apenas divulgue os dados. 

De outra forma, só vem agravar a atual manutenção deficiente das EMAs, com consequente erros nos boletins climatológicos, normais, etc... 

Quantidade não é sinónimo de qualidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2021 às 18:12)

AnDré disse:


> Eram as RUEMA's.
> 
> Pessoalmente não vejo interesse nessa nova estação. A não ser que seja toda ela de caracter privado, (instalação e manutenção) e o IPMA apenas divulgue os dados.
> 
> ...


A estação pertence ao Liceu Francês Charles Lepiérre.


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Out 2021 às 21:41)

Boa noite.

Existe alguma possibilidade de consultar os dados diários das estações do IPMA para além dos 10 dias que dá para recuar?
Queria consultar alguns dados de setembro deste ano.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Out 2021 às 22:34)

bartotaveira disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Existe alguma possibilidade de consultar os dados diários das estações do IPMA para além dos 10 dias que dá para recuar?
> Queria consultar alguns dados de setembro deste ano.


https://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/monitoriza.dia/

Só dá as capitais de distrito, mas ainda assim é melhor do que nada...


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Out 2021 às 22:45)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/monitoriza.dia/
> 
> Só dá as capitais de distrito, mas ainda assim é melhor do que nada...


Obrigado, já tinha passado por aí mas precisava da informação de outras estações...


----------



## MSantos (27 Out 2021 às 23:40)

bartotaveira disse:


> Obrigado, já tinha passado por aí mas precisava da informação de outras estações...



Há sempre a hipótese de tentar enviar uma email para o IPMA e pedir-lhes a informação diretamente. Sinceramente não sei se facultam esses dados, mas pode-se sempre tentar.


----------



## tonítruo (30 Nov 2021 às 19:58)

(Previsão para Beja, Praia de Almograve)



Como é calculada a condição diária?
É que tendo em conta que está previsto nevoeiro durante 8 horas do dia (2-10h), parece-me que seria mais adequado ter "nevoeiro" como o resumo das condições do dia do que "céu parcialmente nublado".


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2021 às 22:39)

tonítruo disse:


> Ver anexo 683(Previsão para Beja, Praia de Almograve)
> Ver anexo 684
> Como é calculada a condição diária?
> É que tendo em conta que está previsto nevoeiro durante 8 horas do dia (2-10h), parece-me que seria mais adequado ter "nevoeiro" como o resumo das condições do dia do que "céu parcialmente nublado".



Abaixo das previsões tens um _disclaimer:_


> As previsões disponibilizadas são obtidas automaticamente através de processamento estatístico das previsões de dois modelos numéricos (ECMWF e AROME), sendo atualizadas duas vezes por dia. Em situações de diferenças significativas entre a previsão e a realidade, as previsões disponibilizadas para as capitais de distrito e ilhas podem ser corrigidas por meteorologistas.
> Devido à natureza dos fenómenos meteorológicos, o estado do tempo, em algumas situações, poderá não ser reproduzido adequadamente pelos modelos numéricos. Deste modo, esta previsão poderá ser distinta da previsão descritiva elaborada pelos meteorologistas, pois estes têm ao seu dispor informação adicional e mais atualizada, pelo que o utilizador deverá consultar também essa previsão e eventuais avisos meteorológicos.



Creio que com condição diária queres dizer o icone diário escolhido pelos modelos. A meu ver estará sempre relacionado com aquilo que acontece durante o dia (8h-18h) e não durante a noite. Antigamente acho que existia divisão entre manhã e tarde nas previsões a 1 dia, se a memória não me falha.


----------



## tonítruo (30 Nov 2021 às 23:00)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Abaixo das previsões tens um _disclaimer:_
> 
> 
> Creio que com condição diária queres dizer o icone diário escolhido pelos modelos. A meu ver estará sempre relacionado com aquilo que acontece durante o dia (8h-18h) e não durante a noite. Antigamente acho que existia divisão entre manhã e tarde nas previsões a 1 dia, se a memória não me falha.


Foi isso que eu pensei inicialmente, mas o problema é que há contra-exemplos:


(Beja, Odemira)



Aqui o ícone diário escolhido é "aguaceiros fracos" mas estes aguaceiros só estão previstos das 19h às 22h (durante a noite)...


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2021 às 23:16)

tonítruo disse:


> Foi isso que eu pensei inicialmente, mas o problema é que há contra-exemplos:
> Ver anexo 685(Beja, Odemira)
> Ver anexo 686
> Aqui o ícone diário escolhido é "aguaceiros fracos" mas estes aguaceiros só estão previstos das 19h às 22h (durante a noite)...


No caso de chuva, essa geralmente é sempre representada, não depende se é de dia ou noite.


----------



## tonítruo (30 Nov 2021 às 23:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> No caso de chuva, essa geralmente é sempre representada, não depende se é de dia ou noite.


Mas se for esse o caso não acho correto o nevoeiro ser desprezado e a chuva não, pois o nevoeiro é bastante relevante para quem vai a conduzir, principalmente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2021 às 23:25)

tonítruo disse:


> Mas se for esse o caso não acho correto o nevoeiro ser desprezado e a chuva não, pois o nevoeiro é bastante relevante para quem vai a conduzir, principalmente.


Percebo, mas é uma questão de se ver sempre o resumo horário em vez do diário.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2021 às 19:09)

Para informar, que o IPMA mudou a forma dos avisos, agora quando o aviso é referente à agitação marítima, já não fica pintado o distrito todo, mas sim a zona costeira.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Dez 2021 às 19:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Para informar, que o IPMA mudou a forma dos avisos, agora quando o aviso é referente à agitação marítima, já não fica pintado o distrito todo, mas sim a zona costeira.


Pois, antes da atualização mais recente também ficava só assim como está novamente. Está melhor!
Também houve outras pequenas alterações. O delineado dos distritos está mais escuro e o símbolo dos avisos aparece junto às datas:


----------



## Snifa (6 Dez 2021 às 19:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Para informar, que o IPMA mudou a forma dos avisos, agora quando o aviso é referente à agitação marítima, já não fica pintado o distrito todo, mas sim a zona costeira.



Já não era sem tempo, realmente é algo estranho ver, por exemplo Beja ( entre outros)  em aviso amarelo por agitação marítima.

 Já se sabe que é no litoral (mar) mas mesmo assim soava "estranho"  

Fazia lembrar aquela notícia da CMTV há uns anos e que indicava a ocorrência de agitação marítima forte para Bragança, onde eram esperadas ondas de 10 metros 

Pode ser que seja o início de algumas mudanças em relação aos avisos.


----------



## Snifa (7 Dez 2021 às 07:04)

Uma das coisas a melhorar é a previsão descritiva, por exemplo, para amanhã, falam em aguaceiros mais intensos no Norte e Centro, mas na descritiva indicam tanto para o Grande Porto e Lisboa apenas aguaceiros fracos, quando muito referiam aguaceiros por vezes intensos no Norte e Centro.

Outra situação é o estado do mar, se estão a ser previstas ondas que podem atingir os 12 metros, porque não fazem referência na descritiva?

Avisos meteorológicos para Porto​Agitação Marítima - Laranja [ 08 Dez 03:00 - 09 Dez 12:00 ]​
*Ondas de noroeste com 5 a 6 metros de altura significativa, podendo atingir 12 metros de altura máxima.*


Previsão para 4ª feira, 8.dezembro.2021

RESUMO:
Aguaceiros, em especial no Norte e Centro, sendo de neve nas terras
altas. Vento moderado a forte. Descida de temperatura. Agitação
marítima forte na costa ocidental.

Céu geralmente muito nublado, com abertas na região Sul a partir da
manhã.

*Aguaceiros, mais frequentes e intensos no Norte e Centro*, onde serão
de neve acima de 1000/1200 metros de altitude devendo atingir
800/1000 metros de altitude nas serras do extremo norte.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando moderado a forte
(30 a 40 km/h), com rajadas até 65 km/h, na faixa costeira ocidental,
em especial durante a tarde, e forte (35 a 50 km/h), com rajadas até
90 km/h, nas terras altas.
Formação de gelo no interior Norte e Centro.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima no Norte e Centro e pequena
subida no Sul.
Descida da temperatura máxima, em especial no Norte e Centro.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado, com abertas a partir da manhã.
Aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando por vezes forte
(até 40 km/h), com rajadas até 60 km/h, em especial durante a tarde
e junto ao Cabo Raso.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, em geral fracos.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, por vezes forte
(até 40 km/h), com rajadas até 60 km/h, na faixa costeira em especial
durante a tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

_ESTADO DO MAR:_
*Costa Ocidental a norte do Cabo Raso: Ondas de noroeste com
4,5 a 6 metros.*
Costa Ocidental a sul do Cabo Raso: Ondas de noroeste com
2 a 3 metros, aumentando para 3,5 a 5 metros a partir do início da
manhã.
Temperatura da água do mar: 13/16ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste inferiores a 1 metro, sendo
1 a 1,5 metros na parte mais oeste.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17/18ºC

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Bruno Café

Atualizado a 7 de dezembro de 2021 às 6:25 UTC






						IPMA - Previsão descritiva
					






					www.ipma.pt


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Dez 2021 às 20:22)

IPMA, a chuva está tão perto de Sagres e o vosso pluviómetro da estação em Sagres continua  off há mais de 1 mês, vejam lá isso.


----------



## LMMS (30 Dez 2021 às 09:49)

O Radar de Loulé está com problemas!









						Screenshot, 2021-12-30 12:49:22 - Paste.Pics
					

Screenshot view




					paste.pics


----------



## ecobcg (30 Dez 2021 às 10:24)

LMMS disse:


> O Radar de Loulé está com problemas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não são problemas... é uma situação normal, que tem a ver com a forma como o radar funciona e lê a humidade por cima do mar, por exemplo. É recorrente nestas situações de Sueste por exemplo. Tal como os radares também costumam assinalar reflectividade nas zonas com torres eólicas.  Não me recordo agora do "nome técnico" deste erro, mas não é mau funcionamento do radar.


----------



## Toby (30 Dez 2021 às 14:54)

ecobcg disse:


> Não me recordo agora do "nome técnico" deste erro, mas não é mau funcionamento do radar.



Réfractivité (em francês)?

*Résumé* : Les radars météorologiques peuvent mesurer les changements de l'indice de réfraction de l'air dans les basses couches de l'atmosphère (Fabry et al., 1997, Fabry 2004). En utilisant les changements de phase provenant de cibles fixes aux alentours du radar, cette mesure permet d'obtenir une mesure de la réfractivité atmosphérique. Celle-ci dépend de la pression, la température et l'humidité. Les échos exploitables proviennent en général des cibles fixes telles que des châteaux d'eau, des tours ou des pylônes électriques. Pendant la campagne HyMeX (Hydrological cycle in Mediterranean expriment), cette mesure a été implémentée avec succès sur les radars bande S du réseau opérationnel de Météo-France. Afin de mieux comprendre les sources d'erreur autour de cette mesure, en particulier lorsque l'on monte en fréquence, Besson et al. 2012 a mené une simulation à partir des données de stations météorologiques automatiques. Cela a permis de mettre en avant une plus forte variabilité du signal l'été et en fin d'après-midi, quand la réfractivité est très sensible aux changements d'humidité. Cette simulation a ensuite été confirmée par des mesures radar. Est-il alors possible d'obtenir une information sur la turbulence à partir de cette mesure ? Pour échantillonner la variabilité spatiale et temporelle de la réfractivité, une analyse a été menée sur un an de données provenant du radar en bande C de Trappes, conjointement à une comparaison avec les stations automatiques alentours. L'étude présentée ici a permis de montrer qu'un lien qualitatif et quantitatif peut être établi entre les variabilités de la réfractivité mesurée par radar ou par les stations automatiques, qui sont liées à la turbulence atmosphérique de basses couches. 

Resumo: Os radares meteorológicos podem medir as alterações no índice de refracção do ar nas camadas inferiores da atmosfera (Fabry et al., 1997, Fabry 2004). Ao utilizar mudanças de fase de alvos fixos nas proximidades do radar, esta medição fornece uma medida da refractividade atmosférica. Isto depende da pressão, temperatura e humidade. Os ecos utilizáveis provêm geralmente de alvos fixos, tais como torres de água, torres ou postes de electricidade. Durante a campanha HyMeX (Hydrological cycle in Mediterranean experiments), esta medição foi implementada com sucesso nos radares da banda S da rede operacional Météo-France. A fim de melhor compreender as fontes de erro em torno desta medição, em particular ao aumentar a frequência, Besson et al. 2012 realizaram uma simulação utilizando dados de estações meteorológicas automáticas. Isto evidenciou uma maior variabilidade do sinal no Verão e no final da tarde, quando a refratariedade é muito sensível às mudanças de humidade. Esta simulação foi então confirmada por medições de radar. É então possível obter informações sobre a turbulência a partir desta medição? Para colher amostras da variabilidade espacial e temporal da refratariedade, foi realizada uma análise de um ano de dados do radar da banda C em Trappes, juntamente com uma comparação com as estações automáticas circundantes. O estudo aqui apresentado mostrou que pode ser estabelecida uma ligação qualitativa e quantitativa entre as variações de refractividade medidas por radar ou por estações automáticas, que estão relacionadas com a turbulência atmosférica de baixo nível. 
Traduzido com a versão gratuita do tradutor - www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Dez 2021 às 12:25)

ecobcg disse:


> Não são problemas... é uma situação normal, que tem a ver com a forma como o radar funciona e lê a humidade por cima do mar, por exemplo. É recorrente nestas situações de Sueste por exemplo. Tal como os radares também costumam assinalar reflectividade nas zonas com torres eólicas.  Não me recordo agora do "nome técnico" deste erro, mas não é mau funcionamento do radar.


Clutter? 









						Clutter (radar) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## okcomputer (4 Jan 2022 às 12:25)

Descobri recentemente um problema estranho no IPMA.PT

De vez em quando algumas funcionalidades deixavam de dar, por exemplo andar para trás ou frente nas horas de observações  horárias, etc,  tudo o que tenha esses botões para andar para trás ou frente eram afetados

Era estranho porque ora dava ora deixava de dar.
Depois de muito tempo descobri que tendo ligado o smartphone ligado por dados a uma operadora funcionava, em outra já não, num wifi dava, noutro wifi de outra já não etc.
Não dava para entender o problema.

Depois de muito cheguei à conclusão que é um problema com IP6

Algumas páginas do IPMA requerem uma biblioteca javascript chamada jqueryui
Essa biblioteca hoje em dia já nem se usa muito com a evolução que houve nos últimos anos, mas pior que isso, o IPMA usa a versão 1.11.4, uma coisa para aí de 2015, ou seja, ultra obsoleta
Quanto mais não fosse por razões de segurança, são coisas que se devem atualizar

E essa versão de 2015 parece incompatível com IP6
Como muitos fornecedores de Internet tem migrado finalmente quase tudo para IP6 mantendo algumas coisas que restam em IP4, daí a explicação porque umas vezes funciona e outras não


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Fev 2022 às 19:17)

Mortalidade e Ondas de Calor​
Foi recentemente publicado na revista International "Journal of Biometeorology" um artigo científico sobre o aumento da mortalidade associada a ondas de calor em 2020 durante a pandemia (“Heat-related mortality amplified during the COVID-19 pandemic”).


Este estudo tem como primeiro autor Pedro M. Sousa (IPMA) e foi   realizado em colaboração com investigadores do Instituto Dom Luiz   (Ricardo M. Trigo, Ana Russo e João L. Geirinhas) e do Instituto Ricardo  Jorge (Ana Rodrigues, Susana Silva e Ana Torres), e visa contribuir   para uma melhor compreensão dos impactos na Saúde Pública da exposição a  eventos de temperaturas extremas.


O excesso de mortalidade não diretamente relacionado com o vírus aumentou durante a pandemia de COVID-19, onde se inclui a mortalidade relacionada com episódios de calor. A exposição a temperaturas extremas, e em particular às ondas de calor, é um fator bem conhecido relacionado com significativos picos na mortalidade (por exemplo 1981, 2003, 2013, 2018), e naturalmente um fator de preocupação relativo aos impactos na Saúde Pública das alterações climáticas. No entanto, durante 2020 este impacto acentuou-se, quando comparado com ondas de calor recentes.


Vários períodos quentes foram observados durante 2020 em Portugal, incluindo o julho mais quente registado desde 1931. Recorrendo a dados meteorológicos da reanálise ERA5, e cruzando com dados de mortalidade e admissão em urgências, a relação entre períodos de calor/frio e mortalidade foi analisada e modelada, comparando os períodos da pandemia e pré-pandemia. A análise mostrou que uma redução significativa na busca por cuidados médicos - consequência do receio da população e/ou da redução da disponibilidade de atendimento - resultou numa amplificação de pelo menos 50% nas mortes relacionadas com ondas de calor (um excesso de cerca de 1500 mortes por exposição ao calor), quando comparado ao que seria expectável para condições meteorológicas semelhantes num período pré-pandemia sem constrangimentos.








_ 


Legenda da figura: a) Mortalidade VS anomalias de  temperatura. Barras vermelhas/azuis representam anomalias  positivas/negativas de temperatura. As linhas representam a anomalia  relativa da mortalidade, considerando todas as mortes (linha preta  sólida), mortes por COVID-19 (linha preta tracejada) e todas as causas  exceto COVID-19 (linha castanha). b) Valores absolutos das temperaturas  médias diárias (linha preta fina e áreas sombreadas coloridas),  temperaturas máximas (linha vermelha) e temperaturas mínimas (linha  azul) em Portugal continental durante 2020._



Aceder ao artigo científico


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Fev 2022 às 22:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mortalidade e Ondas de Calor​
> Foi recentemente publicado na revista International "Journal of Biometeorology" um artigo científico sobre o aumento da mortalidade associada a ondas de calor em 2020 durante a pandemia (“Heat-related mortality amplified during the COVID-19 pandemic”).
> 
> 
> ...


Link não acessível, infelizmente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Fev 2022 às 22:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Heat-related mortality amplified during the COVID-19 pandemic





guisilva5000 disse:


> Link não acessível, infelizmente.





			https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8780052/pdf/484_2021_Article_2192.pdf


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2022 às 20:31)

O IPMA publicou "novamente" as normais de 1981-2010 e as respectivas fichas climatológicas.

*Normais climatológicas*: https://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1981-2010/

*Fichas climatológicas*: https://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1981-2010/normalclimate8110.jsp

Nota: As normais são iguais á normal de 1971-2000, por isso, guiem-se pelas fichas climatológicas


----------



## N_Fig (25 Fev 2022 às 21:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O IPMA publicou "novamente" as normais de 1981-2010 e as respectivas fichas climatológicas.
> 
> *Normais climatológicas*: https://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1981-2010/
> 
> ...


Já o fez há uns dias, pelo menos. De referir também que na notícia do último boletim dos Açores falavam da normal 91-20


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2022 às 03:14)

Pelo que sei, eles também estão a trabalhar nas normais de 91-20, vamos ver quanto tempo demora.


----------



## guimeixen (26 Fev 2022 às 10:27)

Será que Braga terá as normais 91-20? Pois a estação do Posto Agrário deixou de funcionar em 2007 e depois temos Merelim que começou a funcionar em 1996, mas que está num sítio diferente o que não dará para fazer comparações dado que a outra estação estava em Lamaçães, numa zona mais alta.

Vendo a de 81-10 parece que o IPMA deixou de considerar os -6,3ºC como a temperatura mais baixa registada em 1995 e agora considero o -5,3ºC de 1987 como a mais baixa.
Pelo que li aqui pelo fórum não havia condições nessa altura para atingir os -6,3ºC.

Se esta estação numa zona mais alta registou isto quanto teria registado Merelim? Supondo que teriam sido dias com sol e de inversão térmica.

As situação que levou aos -5,3ºC:






E a situação que levou aos -6,3ºC. Nota-se que havia menos frio e essa temperatura sempre deveria ter estado errada.






Outras situações interessantes, 1 de março de 2005 que registou -5,0ºC:






E 13 fevereiro de 1983 que registou -4,5ºC:


----------



## N_Fig (26 Fev 2022 às 16:05)

guimeixen disse:


> Será que Braga terá as normais 91-20? Pois a estação do Posto Agrário deixou de funcionar em 2007 e depois temos Merelim que começou a funcionar em 1996, mas que está num sítio diferente o que não dará para fazer comparações dado que a outra estação estava em Lamaçães, numa zona mais alta.
> 
> Vendo a de 81-10 parece que o IPMA deixou de considerar os -6,3ºC como a temperatura mais baixa registada em 1995 e agora considero o -5,3ºC de 1987 como a mais baixa.
> Pelo que li aqui pelo fórum não havia condições nessa altura para atingir os -6,3ºC.
> ...


É normalíssimo que as normais não digam respeito ao período inteiro a que deveriam dizer respeito. As normais supostamente 71-00 de Castelo Branco, por exemplo, começam a meio da década de 80, o que até tem a consequência de serem anormalmente mais quentes do que seria de esperar (a década de 70 foi bastante fria)


----------



## guimeixen (26 Fev 2022 às 17:08)

N_Fig disse:


> É normalíssimo que as normais não digam respeito ao período inteiro a que deveriam dizer respeito. As normais supostamente 71-00 de Castelo Branco, por exemplo, começam a meio da década de 80, o que até tem a consequência de serem anormalmente mais quentes do que seria de esperar (a década de 70 foi bastante fria)


 Se usarem Merelim daqui para a frente, pelo menos enquanto estiver ativa, não se poderá fazer comparação com as mais antigas, pois eram de outra estação num outro local.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Fev 2022 às 17:21)

guimeixen disse:


> Se usarem Merelim daqui para a frente, pelo menos enquanto estiver ativa, não se poderá fazer comparação com as mais antigas, pois eram de outra estação num outro local.


Sim, mas isso é comum, outras cidades também mudaram o local das suas estações


----------



## tonítruo (15 Mar 2022 às 00:19)

Porquê que o IPMA inclui trovoada nos avisos de precipitação, não é para isso que serve o aviso "Trovoada"?
Exemplo:


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2022 às 01:33)

tonítruo disse:


> Porquê que o IPMA inclui trovoada nos avisos de precipitação, não é para isso que serve o aviso "Trovoada"?
> Exemplo:
> Ver anexo 1202



Não há aviso para trovoada a não ser que se preveja uma frequência e concentração suficientes. Não impede que os aguaceiros sejam acompanhados de trovoadas mas fracas, que não atingem os critérios. As trovoadas nesse exemplo não atingiam os critérios, ou seja, nível de risco muito baixo portanto aviso específico para trovoadas foi desnecessário.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Mar 2022 às 21:19)

As falhas nos modelos de previsão em apenas 24h são bem visiveis nos últimos dias:




































Vila Real com diferença de -*8 graus na T. máxima! Ontem!*


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2022 às 05:04)

Com a mudança da hora nesta madrugada, os registos horários em Estações Online repetiram as observações das 2h de hoje dia 27 e omitiram o registo da 01h. Não se sabe se as observações repetidas se referem às 2h ou à 1h. Este erro ocorre em todas as regiões, nos mapas e nos próprios gráficos de cada estação. Sendo a hora de referência invariavelmente UTC ao longo de todo o ano, não se compreende como isto pode acontecer.


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Abr 2022 às 00:52)

Alguém me sabe dizer onde fica a estação do IPMA em Beja?


----------



## N_Fig (1 Abr 2022 às 01:18)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer onde fica a estação do IPMA em Beja?


Pelo mapa das estações e pelas coordenadas na ficha climatológica, fica algures perto da estação ferroviária de Beja, mas é difícil entender exatamente onde. Talvez na escola agrária? Pelo menos a altitude bate certo, tem uma parte que está a 246 m, mas atenção que eu nem vou sequer a Beja há anos e estou só a supor


----------



## LMMS (1 Abr 2022 às 01:58)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer onde fica a estação do IPMA em Beja?


Aqui está ela, fica na Rua de São Sebastião


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Abr 2022 às 12:58)

Obrigado. 
A da Meteo Alentejo fica no lado oposto da cidade


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2022 às 15:32)

A depressão *Diego*, segundo as cartas de previsão, não vai influenciar o continente com uma superfície frontal quente mas sim fria:


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Abr 2022 às 17:44)

StormRic disse:


> A depressão *Diego*, segundo as cartas de previsão, não vai influenciar o continente com uma superfície frontal quente mas sim fria:



Bem, este episódio é um pouco mais complexo do que parece. Na verdade, apesar de não aparecer aqui nas cartas, haverá uma frente quente a trazer precipitação durante a madrugada/manhã. Como se percebe pelas cartas de TetaSW, às 06UTC Portugal Continental ainda estará no sector "frio", em transição para um ar tropical, portanto não me parece incorrecto dizer que a precipitação nessa fase está associada a uma "frente quente".











Durante a tarde, sim, de facto essa frente fria desenhada pelo MetOffice e as cartas do site do IPMA (automaticamente e não por um meteorologista, diga-se) aproxima-se do noroeste do continente, mas na verdade nem chega propriamente a passar, começando a ondular quando se aproxima do nosso território, trazendo precipitação, mas sempre em sector quente, como se vê nesta carta às 18UTC:






Ou seja, de facto há uma frente fria em deslocamento, com uma frente quente sobre o norte de França, mas também uma outra "frente quente" não foi desenhada nessas cartas sobre o continente durante a manhã, que depois dá lugar à frente fria mas ficará quase-estacionária a partir da tarde, começando a ondular. Essa aliás, é a razão da chuva persistente prevista amanhã para certas regiões do Norte e Centro, que poderá resultar em acumulados mais elevados. Se a frente fria cruzasse o território mais rapidamente, sem ondular, até poderia haver chuva temporariamente forte, mas os acumulados seriam menores.

Na verdade, isto das frentes "frias" e "quentes" não deixam de ser modelos conceptuais que servem apenas para nos "orientarmos" e podermos de certa forma classificarmos os sistemas segundo as suas características principais, mas na realidade não há uma frente igual a outra, e a realidade é por vezes muito mais complexa, que se torna difícil representar num mapa qualquer. 

Talvez neste caso o mais correcto fosse dizer no texto que seria afectado por um sistema frontal, sem identificar as superfícies frontais associadas, sendo que percebo o raciocínio de quem escreveu o texto,  assim como não estaria mal de todo referir a superfície frontal fria, porque durante a tarde a precipitação está associada a ela, embora esteja nessa fase já ondulando e não chegue a cruzar o território, nunca provocando a típica redução de temperatura, rotação do vento, mínimo de pressão, etc..


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2022 às 20:05)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Bem, este episódio é um pouco mais complexo do que parece. Na verdade, apesar de não aparecer aqui nas cartas, haverá uma frente quente a trazer precipitação durante a madrugada/manhã. Como se percebe pelas cartas de TetaSW, às 06UTC Portugal Continental ainda estará no sector "frio", em transição para um ar tropical, portanto não me parece incorrecto dizer que a precipitação nessa fase está associada a uma "frente quente".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 excelente, obrigado pela explicação!


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2022 às 03:12)

Algum percalço técnico na estação de Nordeste:


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2022 às 14:51)

Estação de Oeiras/Vila Fria tem o pluviómetro solto (?) e parece estar a registar "precipitação fantasma" devido ao vento hoje:


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Abr 2022 às 12:53)

StormRic disse:


> Acrescente-se o terceiro dia com vento forte e rajadas > 80 Km/h.
> Cabo Carvoeiro tem o registo mais elevado: 86,8 Km/h de rajada máxima. Destaque também para Dois Porto (Torres Vedras).


Pegando neste post, vemos que a página do IPMA apresenta um bug na direcção do vento quando consultamos o vento máximo, a imagem da esquerda apresenta a velocidade média e a direcção do vento correcta, já na imagem da direita apresenta que as rajadas são de Este.

@Jorge_scp , avisa aí o pessoal para corrigirem o bug.


----------



## Thomar (21 Abr 2022 às 13:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Pegando neste post, vemos que a página do IPMA apresenta um bug na direcção do vento quando consultamos o vento máximo, a imagem da esquerda apresenta a velocidade média e a direcção do vento correcta, já na imagem da direita apresenta que as rajadas são de Este.
> 
> @Jorge_scp , avisa aí o pessoal para corrigirem o bug.


Eu acho que não é bem assim. Podes ter perfeitamente um vento médio a soprar, por exemplo, do quadrante norte na maior parte do dia e por algum tempo sopra do quadrante este e aí ser obtido o valor de rajada máximo de um dia.


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2022 às 15:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Pegando neste post, vemos que a página do IPMA apresenta um bug na direcção do vento quando consultamos o vento máximo, a imagem da esquerda apresenta a velocidade média e a direcção do vento correcta, já na imagem da direita apresenta que as rajadas são de Este.
> 
> @Jorge_scp , avisa aí o pessoal para corrigirem o bug.



Essa aparente contradição é perfeitamente normal, os registos estão correctos. As rajadas são produzidas quando há turbulência e isso significa momentaneamente mudanças bruscas de direcção do vento. Se se consultarem os registos das estações WU observa-se o mesmo em muitas delas, mudanças de direcção bruscas, por vezes de um ou dois quadrantes. Vento médio refere-se não só à velocidade mas também à direcção média ou mais frequente.


----------



## Albifriorento (14 Mai 2022 às 20:51)

Hoje não dá para ver as estações online. Já aconteceu antes este problema mas costumam resolver rapidamente. Deve ser por ser Sábado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mai 2022 às 18:40)

IPMA a desleixar-se com os anemómetros de rajada. Estações como Cabo da Roca, Fóia, Pampilhosa da Serra, as que dão as maiores rajadas no país geralmente, tudo offline... Nas duas primeiras nem vento médio.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jul 2022 às 21:37)

Seria interessante verificar em que estado está a estação meteorológica do aeródromo da Lousã, pois parece-me que aqueles 46,3ºC poderão estar inflacionados, e não é de agora que a estação apresenta valores um pouco estranhos...

Como sabemos o IPMA tem poucos recursos humanos e não é descabido que esta e outras estações meteorológicas não estejam com a devida manutenção em dia.


----------



## Thomar (13 Jul 2022 às 21:43)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Seria interessante verificar em que estado está a estação meteorológica do aeródromo da Lousã, pois parece-me que aqueles 46,3ºC poderão estar inflacionados, e não é de agora que a estação apresenta valores um pouco estranhos...
> 
> Como sabemos o IPMA tem poucos recursos humanos e não é descabido que esta e outras estações meteorológicas não estejam com a devida manutenção em dia.


Concordo contigo, e existem mais estações que levantam dúvidas, a de Santarém hoje com um registo superior a +46°C com um salto muito elevado num curto espaço de tempo...


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 22:37)

Percebo o cepticismo mas até os modelos apontavam toda essa encosta norte do sistema da Serra da Estrela entre os 44-46ºC. O efeito de Foehn esteve no seu esplendor, o vento vinha de SE, até Pampilhosa da Serra a quase 1000 metros pode ter chegado aos 38ºC. As estações da CIM Arganil e Penacova podem muito bem ter tocado nos 45ºC.

Podem haver motivos para desconfiar como também para confiar.

O facto da estação estar no aeródromo pode influenciar algumas décimas, o alcatrão aquece muito mais que o ar como é óbvio e a estação com o vento de SE leva com esse excesso também por convecção.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Jul 2022 às 01:14)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Seria interessante verificar em que estado está a estação meteorológica do aeródromo da Lousã, pois parece-me que aqueles 46,3ºC poderão estar inflacionados, e não é de agora que a estação apresenta valores um pouco estranhos...
> 
> Como sabemos o IPMA tem poucos recursos humanos e não é descabido que esta e outras estações meteorológicas não estejam com a devida manutenção em dia.


O membro StormRic relatou no seguimento do centro que várias estações na zona da Lousã registaram valores semelhantes e até superiores, por isso não duvido da realidade desse valor.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2022 às 01:19)

DaniFR disse:


> O membro StormRic relatou no seguimento do centro que várias estações na zona da Lousã registaram valores semelhantes e até superiores, por isso não duvido da realidade desse valor.



Verdade,  não podemos ter memória curta de eventos passados onde a estação da Lousã teve valores brutais.
Tanto gozam com os modelos com 46/47 graus de previsão...


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2022 às 04:24)

DaniFR disse:


> O membro StormRic relatou no seguimento do centro que várias estações na zona da Lousã registaram valores semelhantes e até superiores, por isso não duvido da realidade desse valor.



Sim, valores semelhantes, ou igual, na casa dos 46ºC, mas até ao momento não encontrei superior.

Mesmo assim, concordo que para tirar dúvidas a EMA da Lousã devia ser verificada.
É de notar que uma das estações WU que registou uma temperatura próxima, 46,2ºC, está bastante perto da estação CIM de Vila Nova de Poiares, a qual registou "apenas" 43,5ºC.
É conhecido o problema da instalação de algumas estações WU, por vezes por terem RS ineficazes ou deteriorados, o que inflaciona as temperaturas máximas medidas.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Jul 2022 às 10:23)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Seria interessante verificar em que estado está a estação meteorológica do aeródromo da Lousã, pois parece-me que aqueles 46,3ºC poderão estar inflacionados, e não é de agora que a estação apresenta valores um pouco estranhos...
> 
> Como sabemos o IPMA tem poucos recursos humanos e não é descabido que esta e outras estações meteorológicas não estejam com a devida manutenção em dia.


O que dizer então dos 47°C do Pinhão?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jul 2022 às 11:02)

DaniFR disse:


> O que dizer então dos 47°C do Pinhão?



O Pinhão sempre teve temperaturas elevadas e toda a gente sabe que é um local propício a isso.

Agora em relação à Lousã acho que apenas nos tempos recentes começou a registar temperaturas deste calibre. Ou pode ser a minha memória que me está a atraiçoar (que é bem possível) e não me recordo de esta estação registar este tipo de valores (não falo apenas dos 46,3ºC, mas sim dos que tem vindo a apresentar ultimamente).

Vou fazer umas pesquisas a ver se encontro valores de anos anteriores desta estação, para tirar algumas dúvidas.

Para esclarecer as dúvidas dos mais céticos, nos quais me incluo, era bom esclarecer esta questão. Bom era o IPMA disponibilizar ao público dados diários de todas as estações desde que entraram em funcionamento, ou pelo menos dos últimos 30 anos 

PS - peço desculpa se feri susceptibilidades apenas por duvidar de um valor registado por uma estação meteorológica...


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jul 2022 às 11:23)

A minha dúvida poderá ser pertinente... na imprensa surge que "*na quinta-feira (dia 14), o valor mais elevado da temperatura mínima do ar foi registado em Portalegre (29,3°C)*". No entanto, se consultarmos o site do IPMA, observa-se temperaturas de 27,8 ºC às 23h00 em Portalegre. Seria bom que o IPMA esclarecesse afinal qual o valor de temperatura mínima de ontem que considera para Portalegre... era bom que o assunto ficasse esclarecido de vez, sem confusões.

Dentro de 3 ou 4 anos, quando quiser consultar dados históricos, qual o valor que irá aparecer?


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jul 2022 às 11:24)

DaniFR disse:


> O que dizer então dos 47°C do Pinhão?


Comparar a estação do Pinhão com a do aeródromo da Lousã. A sério? Mesmo sabendo que a do Pinhão está situada num vale encaixado?


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jul 2022 às 11:41)

Gerofil disse:


> A minha dúvida poderá ser pertinente... na imprensa surge que "*na quinta-feira (dia 14), o valor mais elevado da temperatura mínima do ar foi registado em Portalegre (29,3°C)*". No entanto, se consultarmos o site do IPMA, observa-se temperaturas de 27,8 ºC às 23h00 em Portalegre. Seria bom que o IPMA esclarecesse afinal qual o valor de temperatura mínima de ontem que considera para Portalegre... era bom que o assunto ficasse esclarecido de vez, sem confusões.
> 
> Dentro de 3 ou 4 anos, quando quiser consultar dados históricos, qual o valor que irá aparecer?


As mínimas colocadas pelo IPMA em relatórios oficiais são das 9h às 9h, tanto que a mínima de 32ºC da EMA em Ago 2018 nem foi considerada devido a esse facto.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Jul 2022 às 12:06)

TiagoLC disse:


> Comparar a estação do Pinhão com a do aeródromo da Lousã. A sério? Mesmo sabendo que a do Pinhão está situada num vale encaixado?


Lousã também é uma zona bem quente. Quem conhece todo o interior do distrito de Coimbra sabe disso. E a recente cobertura alargada de estações CIM no distrito de Coimbra mostra isso mesmo. Aliás num dos dias foi a zona mais quente do país.

É que se vamos começar duvidar dos valores de estações oficiais... Quem me diz que a Amareleja ou o Pinhão estão bem instaladas?

Se até na Figueira da Foz tivemos foram registados 41 graus, imagina então no interior mais seco.







Voltamos ao problema de sempre: fraca cobertura. Com um cobertura melhor certamente teriam valores superiores.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jul 2022 às 13:34)

A estação do aeródromo da Lousã já é conhecida há alguns anos por registar valores suspeitos.
Porquê? Então, em primeiro lugar, esta está situada num planalto a 200 metros, portanto está totalmente exposta.
Em segundo lugar, neste evento (e em outros), os tais 46,3°C do dia 13 está 3°C acima do que foi registado nas estações amadores da cidade, o que não faz sentido (meio urbano + altitude inferior).

A mesma discussão mas em 2016:




__





						Monitorização do Clima de Portugal 2016
					

Martinlongo (Alcoutim) teve uma máxima ontem de 41.5ºC, hoje os dados horários (IPMA) mostram 41.8ºC, deve ter ultrapassado os 42ºC de máxima, Castro Verde deve ter passado dos 43ºC (hoje), :calor:




					www.meteopt.com


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jul 2022 às 13:51)

TiagoLC disse:


> A estação do aeródromo da Lousã já é conhecida há alguns anos por registar valores suspeitos.
> Porquê? Então, em primeiro lugar, esta está situada num planalto a 200 metros, portanto está totalmente exposta.
> Em segundo lugar, neste evento (e em outros), os tais 46,3°C do dia 13 está 3°C acima do que foi registado nas estações amadores da cidade, o que não faz sentido (meio urbano + altitude inferior).
> 
> ...



Bom, estar num planalto a 200 metros não creio que seja "problema", portanto irá registar o tempo que faz naquele local.

Por outro lado, esse post já com 6 anos deita por terra o meu pensamento de estas temperaturas altas se verificarem apenas nos últimos tempos


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jul 2022 às 14:47)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom, estar num planalto a 200 metros não creio que seja "problema", portanto irá registar o tempo que faz naquele local.


Do que vi no google earth parece-me ser um local mais exposto ao vento. 








Vista 'cá em baixo' da cidade:




Faz sentido este local ser 3°C mais quente que a cidade?


----------



## JTavares (15 Jul 2022 às 14:48)

Colegas eu trabalho na Lousã e de facto nesse dia ao chegar à vila (16h30) o carro marcava 45ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jul 2022 às 15:00)

TiagoLC disse:


> Do que vi no google earth parece-me ser um local mais exposto ao vento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não tinha percebido o que querias dizer como "exposto" 



JTavares disse:


> Colegas eu trabalho na Lousã e de facto nesse dia ao chegar à vila (16h30) o carro marcava 45ºC.



Seria pedir muito ires lá dar um saltinho para ver a estação? Creio que se vê da estrada  Just kidding.








						Google Maps
					

Encontre empresas locais, visualize mapas e obtenha rotas de tráfego no Google Maps.




					www.google.pt


----------



## JTavares (15 Jul 2022 às 15:07)

Talvez passe lá no fim semana e tiro foto.


----------



## RP20 (15 Jul 2022 às 22:34)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom, estar num planalto a 200 metros não creio que seja "problema", portanto irá registar o tempo que faz naquele local.
> 
> Por outro lado, esse post já com 6 anos deita por terra o meu pensamento de estas temperaturas altas se verificarem apenas nos últimos tempos


Nem por isso Duarte, 6 anos parece muito mas é relativamente recente. Eu também costumo acompanhar e  de 2010 para cá é que essa estação começou a ser estranhamente quente. Se repararmos está sempre mais quente 3 ou 4ºC que as vizinhanças, seja que estação for. Lembro me de no Inverno ver as máximas na região e nenhuma ultrapassava 15ºC em dias frios, excepção claro está para a estação da Lousã com uns 16 ou 17ºC. Não sei se o próprio Aeródromo não estará a inflacionar as temperaturas...


----------



## tonítruo (25 Jul 2022 às 22:24)

Tendo em conta a realidade que é o verão em Portugal, acho estranho haver um símbolo para "cinza vulcânica" e um para "poeira" mas não haver nenhum símbolo para o fumo e para as cinzas dos incêndios.


----------



## João Pedro (25 Jul 2022 às 22:51)

tonítruo disse:


> Tendo em conta a realidade que é o verão em Portugal, acho estranho haver um símbolo para "cinza vulcânica" e um para "poeira" mas não haver nenhum símbolo para o fumo e para as cinzas dos incêndios.
> Ver anexo 1929


Umas afinações ortográficas também iriam bem...


----------



## tonítruo (25 Jul 2022 às 23:08)

João Pedro disse:


> Umas afinações ortográficas também iriam bem...


O programador que fez a legenda no final já estava à pressa e os acentos ficaram todos pelo caminho...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jul 2022 às 22:23)

Desde segunda-feira que o radar de Loulé está novamente ativo, depois de mais de 3 meses em manutenção


----------



## StormRic (3 Ago 2022 às 15:57)

Estas duas estações CIM, Vila Verde e Amares Caldelas, precisam de calibração do registo barométrico:


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2022 às 22:24)

tonítruo disse:


> Tendo em conta a realidade que é o verão em Portugal, acho estranho haver um símbolo para "cinza vulcânica" e um para "poeira" mas não haver nenhum símbolo para o fumo e para as cinzas dos incêndios.
> Ver anexo 1929


Essa legenda só se aplica à página de tempo no Mundo, e algumas dessas opções só existem porque são reportadas nas METAR/SYNOP das estações de alguns países. 

Em Portugal só utilizam estas nas previsões:


----------



## tonítruo (3 Ago 2022 às 23:00)

SpiderVV disse:


> Essa legenda só se aplica à página de tempo no Mundo, e algumas dessas opções só existem porque são reportadas nas METAR/SYNOP das estações de alguns países.
> 
> Em Portugal só utilizam estas nas previsões:


E são todos utilizados? Até hoje ainda não vi os "Períodos de chuva tal" nem os últimos 6 da lista (Céu com períodos de muito nublado até o que presumo ser "Aguaceiros de chuva e neve" tendo em conta o símbolo) em nenhuma previsão.
Também não me lembro de ver o de "Neblina".


----------



## Skizzo (4 Ago 2022 às 01:38)

Finalmente já aparece a estação de Loulé no mapa


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Ago 2022 às 20:28)

Instalação de estações em Porto Moniz e Porto Santo​
2022-08-08 (IPMA)



No âmbito do projeto de infraestrutura EMSO-PT “*Observatório Europeu Multidisciplinar do Fundo do Mar e Coluna de Água – Portugal*”, foram instaladas entre os dias 3 e 5 de agosto de 2022, em Porto Moniz e em Porto Santo, nos respetivos portos marítimos, duas estações equipadas com GPS de alta precisão, marégrafo, sensores da temperatura e humidade relativa do ar, pressão atmosférica, vento e precipitação.


Estas estações permitirão aos níveis internacional, nacional e em particular regional, a monitorização em tempo real das condições meteorológicas locais,  bem como  integrarem o sistema de alerta de tsunamis do Atlântico, os quais têm o potencial de afetar as zonas costeiras da Madeira. Contribuirão também para o estudo da variação do nível médio da água do mar, associado às alterações climáticas.


Esta instalação foi realizada pela UBI (Universidade da Beira Interior) e IPMA, com o apoio técnico e logístico da APRAM SA, ARDITI, Porto Santo Line, Bombeiros Voluntários de Porto Santo e da Direção-geral da Autoridade Marítima. Os dados serão disponibilizados por esta infraestrutura a todas as entidades com interesse científico e operacional, designadamente nos domínios da geofísica, meteorologia e ciências do mar.



Mais informação em https://emso-pt.pt/


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Ago 2022 às 13:57)

tonítruo disse:


> E são todos utilizados? Até hoje ainda não vi os "Períodos de chuva tal" nem os últimos 6 da lista (Céu com períodos de muito nublado até o que presumo ser "Aguaceiros de chuva e neve" tendo em conta o símbolo) em nenhuma previsão.
> Também não me lembro de ver o de "Neblina".


O dos períodos de chuva aparecem muitas vezes mesmo


----------



## tonítruo (9 Ago 2022 às 14:40)

RedeMeteo disse:


> O dos períodos de chuva aparecem muitas vezes mesmo


É? nunca vi, tenho de estar mais atento então...
Mas tendo em conta o que o símbolo significa só deve aparecer no símbolo usado no resumo do ia, presumo...


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2022 às 15:51)

O termómetro da estação de Estremoz avariou... hoje, depois da meia-noite.


----------



## tonítruo (19 Ago 2022 às 14:02)

Sabem que escala de vento o IPMA usa?
Não encontrei em lado nenhum do _site_ essa informação, lembro-e que vento fraco é de 0 a 15km/h e moderado é acima de 15km/h mas o que é vento forte e muito forte?


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Ago 2022 às 14:28)

Classes vento
fraco <= 15 km/h
moderado ] 15, 35]
forte ] 35, 55]
muito forte > 55 km/h

Surgem quando se consulta a previsão descritiva, no canto inferior direito


----------



## Iceberg (19 Ago 2022 às 16:51)

Informação especial_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2022-08-19 15:08:00* e *2022-08-27 23:59:00*_Assunto:_ Tempo quente no final de agostoNos próximos dias irão registar-se valores de temperatura acima dos valores normais para a época. As anomalias (variação em relação aos valores médios) serão mais significativas no interior Norte e Centro e para a temperatura máxima.

Contudo, os valores mais elevados de temperatura máxima irão registar-se em todas as regiões do Interior, atingindo 35 a 40 °C até dia 23, descendo para 33 a 38 °C até dia 27. Nas regiões do Litoral, a temperatura máxima irá variar entre 30 e 35 °C até dia 23, descendo para 28 a 34 °C até dia 27. Na faixa costeira, em todo este período, a temperatura máxima irá variar entre 22 e 29 °C.

Os valores da temperatura mínima irão variar entre 13 e 19 °C até dia 27 na generalidade do território, sendo que se prevê a ocorrência de noites tropicais (temperatura mínima superior a 20 °C) na região Sul no dia 20, sábado, e entre os dias 23 e 25 na região Norte, Interior Centro, Alto Alentejo e Sotavento Algarvio.

O tempo será em geral seco, havendo a possibilidade de ocorrência de instabilidade a meio da semana nas regiões do interior. O vento começará por soprar do quadrante leste, tornando-se do quadrante norte durante o fim de semana, podendo soprar por vezes forte no litoral e terras altas. Por todos estes motivos, este período corresponde a um elevado perigo de incêndio rural.

A presente situação meteorológica deve-se à ação conjunta de um anticiclone localizado inicialmente sobre os Açores e posteriormente a norte deste Arquipélago, por uma depressão de origem térmica sobre a Península Ibérica e por uma depressão em altitude a partir do final de 3ª feira, dia 23 de agosto.

Este comunicado será atualizado caso se justifique.

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:






						IPMA - Previsão descritiva
					






					www.ipma.pt
				









						Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
					






					www.ipma.pt
				




Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos emitidos consultar:






						IPMA - Avisos Meteorológicos em linha temporal
					






					www.ipma.pt
				




Para recomendações à população em situações de calor, consultar:








						Temperaturas elevadas: Recomendações da DGS
					





					www.dgs.pt


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2022 às 15:27)

SpiderVV disse:


> As mínimas colocadas pelo IPMA em relatórios oficiais são das 9h às 9h, tanto que a mínima de 32ºC da EMA em Ago 2018 nem foi considerada devido a esse facto.







Fonte do quadro (adaptado): IPMA


----------



## Cadito (3 Set 2022 às 08:24)

Olá,

A estação de Lamas de Mouro está sem emitir dados há várias semanas...
A ver se o estagiário consegue dar lá um saltinho muito brevemente. 
Obrigado!


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Set 2022 às 21:57)

Cadito disse:


> Olá,
> 
> A estação de Lamas de Mouro está sem emitir dados há várias semanas...
> A ver se o estagiário consegue dar lá um saltinho muito brevemente.
> Obrigado!


Usa o formulário no site do IPMA para contacto, às vezes eles são mais rápidos a resolver assim.


----------



## Cadito (4 Set 2022 às 08:52)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Usa o formulário no site do IPMA para contacto, às vezes eles são mais rápidos a resolver assim.


Feito!


----------



## Cadito (6 Set 2022 às 15:04)

Cadito disse:


> Olá,
> 
> A estação de Lamas de Mouro está sem emitir dados há várias semanas...
> A ver se o estagiário consegue dar lá um saltinho muito brevemente.
> Obrigado!





guisilva5000 disse:


> Usa o formulário no site do IPMA para contacto, às vezes eles são mais rápidos a resolver assim.





Cadito disse:


> Feito!


A estação EMA de Lamas de Mouro já está a funcionar no site do IPMA! Reportaram-me hoje.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2022 às 15:48)

Cadito disse:


> A estação EMA de Lamas de Mouro já está a funcionar no site do IPMA! Reportaram-me hoje.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Set 2022 às 21:29)

Radar de Loulé voltou!!!


----------



## remember (12 Set 2022 às 21:51)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Radar de Loulé voltou!!!


A tua estação não está a reportar? Desculpem o off-topic... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (13 Set 2022 às 11:01)

Alguns pluviómetros entupidos que saltam à vista:

*Lisboa, Geofísico*
Lisboa, Amoreiras

Figueira Castelo Rodrigo
Ponte de Lima
Vinhais
Bragança


----------



## Skizzo (13 Set 2022 às 14:08)

Quando acham que vão estar disponíveis as normas climatológicas 91-20?


----------



## N_Fig (13 Set 2022 às 16:33)

AnDré disse:


> Alguns pluviómetros entupidos que saltam à vista:
> 
> *Lisboa, Geofísico*
> Lisboa, Amoreiras
> ...


Mas parecem ter arranjado o da Figueira, que hoje já está a acumular


----------



## tonítruo (13 Set 2022 às 17:12)

AnDré disse:


> Alguns pluviómetros entupidos que saltam à vista:
> 
> *Lisboa, Geofísico*
> Lisboa, Amoreiras
> ...


Desconfio que o de Albufeira também esteja.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Set 2022 às 19:22)

Skizzo disse:


> Quando acham que vão estar disponíveis as normas climatológicas 91-20?


Por este andar no dia 32 de Dezembro


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Set 2022 às 21:50)

remember disse:


> A tua estação não está a reportar? Desculpem o off-topic...
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Está sim, não teve nenhuma interrupção

Está na minha assinatura o link, este:





__





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com


----------



## remember (13 Set 2022 às 21:58)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Está sim, não teve nenhuma interrupção
> 
> Está na minha assinatura o link, este:
> 
> ...


Mas na tua assinatura está outro link... IVILAREA9

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Out 2022 às 11:47)

E, como é normal nas primeiras chuvas, também o site do IPMA sofre com as "cheias" nos acessos... Pode ser que o Moedas arranje também uns tostões para financiar um novo site mais fiável, sem quebras de informação quando é mais necessário...


----------



## DaniFR (19 Out 2022 às 12:09)

Está tudo bem no Barreiro?


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Out 2022 às 12:37)

DaniFR disse:


> Está tudo bem no Barreiro?
> 
> Ver anexo 2512


----------



## N_Fig (19 Out 2022 às 12:42)

DaniFR disse:


> Está tudo bem no Barreiro?
> 
> Ver anexo 2512


É a normal subida de temperatura depois da passagem da frente quente


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2022 às 12:43)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Ver anexo 2510
> 
> E, como é normal nas primeiras chuvas, também o site do IPMA sofre com as "cheias" nos acessos... Pode ser que o Moedas arranje também uns tostões para financiar um novo site mais fiável, sem quebras de informação quando é mais necessário...


E acho que já está mais que na altura de atualizar o visual do site. Já não estamos em 2007.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Out 2022 às 14:31)

TiagoLC disse:


> E acho que já está mais que na altura de atualizar o visual do site. Já não estamos em 2007.


Disso não me queixo muito. Não é que não pudesses haver melhorias aqui ou ali, mas dispenso coisas "bonitas" que pouco mais acrescentam do que demora a carregar o site


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2022 às 14:53)

N_Fig disse:


> Disso não me queixo muito. Não é que não pudesses haver melhorias aqui ou ali, mas dispenso coisas "bonitas" que pouco mais acrescentam do que demora a carregar o site


Antes investissem mais nas estações meteorológicas, por exemplo, do que na imagem do site que até tido algumas melhorias ao longo do tempo.
Em setembro, antes do evento da ex-Danielle, perguntei se era possível colocar a estação de Portalegre (cidade)  on-line, porque há sempre diferenças entre a EMA, sendo interessante de seguir, e disseram que o problema estaria resolvido até ao final dessa semana. Desde então continuo à espera de a ver no mapa. 
As estações já são poucas, mas mesmo assim nem todas estão on-line.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2022 às 15:15)

Sagres sem data prevista para substituição do udometro avariado.


----------



## tonítruo (19 Out 2022 às 15:32)

N_Fig disse:


> Disso não me queixo muito. Não é que não pudesses haver melhorias aqui ou ali, mas dispenso coisas "bonitas" que pouco mais acrescentam do que demora a carregar o site


Eu sei fazer sites, e posso-te dizer que é inteiramente possível fazer um site com um visual moderno sem ser lento, desde que não tenha animações e demasiadas imagens e/ou vídeos, a partir do momento que tenhas "coisinhas a mexer" no site é quando ele fica lento e se tiveres demasiados vídeos/imagens ele demora mais tempo a carregar...


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2022 às 16:48)

N_Fig disse:


> Disso não me queixo muito. Não é que não pudesses haver melhorias aqui ou ali, mas dispenso coisas "bonitas" que pouco mais acrescentam do que demora a carregar o site


Uma coisa não tem nada a ver com a outra. Eu trabalho na área, nunca foi tão fácil hoje em dia fazer sites bonitos e user friendly sem torná-los pesados. Um site mais moderno atrai mais pessoas. Informação organizada de forma simples atrai mais pessoas. Aliás, conheço gente que prefere consultar outros sites do que o próprio IPMA por isso mesmo.


----------



## okcomputer (19 Out 2022 às 18:11)

Realmente, não sei como é que alguém pode achar que o site é uma coisa minimamente moderna a não precisar de reforma urgente

Podia estar aqui a fazer uma lista de dezenas de itens, mas só aqueles que me enervam mais

*- horas*
Mostrar as horas em UTC (previsões, dados meteo, etc, etc) é um absurdo, a informação/horas em utc deve estar guardada nas bases de dados, e não visualizada na interface do utilizador.
É a ultima camada da arquitetura responsável pela interface que depois "converte" a hora utc do sistema na que é visualizada para o suporte que o utilizador está a usar adaptando assim ao local geográfico onde está, seja continente, açores ou japão ou cochichina,  ou estejamos em horário inverno/verão.
Do ponto de vista da arquitetura até é muito mais simples trabalhar assim, há uns 10/15 anos que já se fazia como deve ser e na altura nem existia a multiplicidade de dispositivos que existem hoje

*- radar estático*
a) imagens em jpeg fortemente comprimidas e reduzidas de tamanho de forma grosseira acabando com péssima qualidade para poupar tráfego dados, se calhar há 10 anos entendia-se, mas hoje ?
b) refletividade do radar inserida sob uma imagem (o mapa) fixa, além de ser colorida e prejudicar a visualização, já ninguém faz coisas destas hoje em dia

*- radar dinâmico*
radar dinâmico corrigiu alguns pontos anteriores, mas ...

*a) *visualizar num dispositivo como um smartphone é um inferno. Por qualquer razão quando se faz zoom no mapa dinâmico por vezes este preenche todo o ecrã e perde-se acesso à restante página, não dá para sair dali, só fazendo refresh e começar tudo de novo

*b) *não tem geolocalização. Se um dispositivo como um smartphone hoje em dia tem GPS, é uber-estupido num radar dinâmico ele não se "posicionar" logo na nossa região e até indicar com pequeno símbolo a nossa localização. Mas não, temos que fazer zoom, andar à procura da nossa zona, etc

*c) *não mantém/conserva dados anteriores de navegação, se no radar dinâmico fizemos o tal zoom para a nossa região e quisermos depois ir acompanhando a evolução, só com refresh, e ele volta de novo ao inicio, lá se tem que repetir todo o processo de zooms. Patético.

*d)* Atraso das imagens radar. Medidos ainda esta madrugada ou manhã com uma linha de instabilidade. Uns 20 minutos de atraso, um gajo vê algo que está em cima de nós e no site ainda está a 50km de chegar aonde estamos. Por amor de Deus... Usam pombos correio para transmitir os dados de radar ou é preciso algum diretor assinar um despacho a cada atualização?

*e)* Onde está o modo de visualização dinâmica do radar para a Madeira e Açores? Vi imagens disso num relatório mas não encontro no site.

*Estações meteo*

Não consigo mesmo entender a frequência com que há apagões de dados. Há 10 ou 15 anos entendia-se, hoje não compreendo tão pouca resiliência.


Desculpem o tom, mas este país também está mal porque somos demasiado conformistas.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 20:38)

okcomputer disse:


> Realmente, não sei como é que alguém pode achar que o site é uma coisa minimamente moderna a não precisar de reforma urgente
> 
> Podia estar aqui a fazer uma lista de dezenas de itens, mas só aqueles que me enervam mais
> 
> ...



Subscrevo vários pontos. E temos certamente grandes programadores para rapidamente fazer essas alterações durante períodos de menor afluência ao site.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Out 2022 às 21:03)

okcomputer disse:


> Realmente, não sei como é que alguém pode achar que o site é uma coisa minimamente moderna a não precisar de reforma urgente
> 
> Podia estar aqui a fazer uma lista de dezenas de itens, mas só aqueles que me enervam mais
> 
> ...


Não concordo lá muito com a parte das horas. O IPMA simplesmente ignora as variações da hora legal porque são um quebra-cabeças para qualquer tratamento de dados deste tipo, incluindo coisas tão simples como quando é o começo e o fim do dia para a contagem de extremos de temperatura e assim. Na prática acho que só ia atrapalhar mais quem visse precipitação elevada da meia-noite à uma de dia 25 de agosto (horas legais) no resumo horário, para depois ela contar como tendo ocorrido dia 24 no resumo diário - trapalhadas essas que o IPMA tinha no passado quando usava um horário das 9 às 9 da manhã para contagem de extremos e que quis resolver ao passar a usar 100% o dia UTC
Concordo com as questões do radar e das falhas das estações, embora as falhas nas estações me pareçam bem mais difíceis de resolver que "programem lá isto de maneira diferente"


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2022 às 01:10)

okcomputer disse:


> Realmente, não sei como é que alguém pode achar que o site é uma coisa minimamente moderna a não precisar de reforma urgente
> 
> Podia estar aqui a fazer uma lista de dezenas de itens, mas só aqueles que me enervam mais
> 
> ...


Tudo dito.


----------



## tonítruo (20 Out 2022 às 14:29)

O pluviómetro da EMA de Albufeira não está a funcionar


----------



## guimeixen (21 Out 2022 às 10:51)

Reparei agora que as estações CIM de Vila Verde e Terras Bouro aparecem no site da CIM com os dados de precipitação que me parecem corretos, apesar que estão um dia adiantado. 
Esses dados já não aparecem no site do IPMA há muito tempo.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2022 às 19:07)

guimeixen disse:


> dados de precipitação que me parecem corretos



Apenas um pequeno reparo: *mm/m2* ????  numa página oficial...


----------



## Thomar (21 Out 2022 às 19:27)

StormRic disse:


> Apenas um pequeno reparo: *mm/m2* ????  numa página oficial...


Bem visto.

alguma bibliografia: MeteoBlue

A precipitação é a deposição de água para a superfície da Terra, sob a forma de chuva, neve, gelo ou granizo.
Todos os valores de precipitação são expressos em *milímetros* (mm) de água líquida equivalente para o intervalo de tempo precedente (ou em polegadas). Um milímetro de chuva corresponde a 1 litro por metro quadrado de água sobre a superfície, ou cerca de 10 milímetros de neve.
Apresentamos a nossa melhor previsão de precipitação de alta resolução nos meteogramas point, pictocast, rainSPOT e nos mapas.
Outras apresentações e escalas podem ser fornecidas a pedido.


----------



## Luis Martins (21 Out 2022 às 19:53)

Infelizmente o IPMA é o que é . De que lhes vale de ter uma sede gigantesca no aeroporto , quando um edifício com menos de metade do tamanho serviria perfeitamente , a não ser que o IPMA tenha uns 500 trabalhadores ''administrativos''. Das duas uma ou o orçamento do IPMA é ridículo e não dá para nada , ou gastam o orçamento todo em salários de gente que passa o dia enfiado na sede gigantesca .Vejam bem o tamanho do mamarracho e da quantidade de viaturas paradas no parque . Depois não há verba para equipamentos nem para manutenção de equipamentos. Aliás nem são capazes de colocar em pratica protocolos com as autarquias . Estas podiam tratar da manutenção das estações , visto que têm pessoal no terreno e podíamos ter uma rede de estações bem mais abrangente do que temos. As estações são poucas , estão sempre com falhas de dados e muitos dos dados dos relatórios são inventados ou têm erros grosseiros com já verifiquei . È tudo uma miséria!


----------



## guimeixen (21 Out 2022 às 21:02)

StormRic disse:


> Apenas um pequeno reparo: *mm/m2* ????  numa página oficial...


Quanto ao correto referia-me à quantidade, também achei estranho o mm/m2, acho que nunca vi.


----------



## tonítruo (21 Out 2022 às 21:35)

guimeixen disse:


> (...) também achei estranho o mm/m2, acho que nunca vi.


Porque está errado, a forma verdadeiramente correta de medir precipitação seria massa por área (kg/m² em unidades SI) mas como geralmente é mais conveniente medir fluidos pelo seu volume em vez da sua massa, usa-se volume (em litros) por área (L/m²) em vez. Alternativamente, "pode-se simplificar" as unidades da seguinte maneira: 1L/m² = 1dm³/m² = 0.001m³/m² = 0.001m = 1mm, obtendo uma unidade de comprimento (neste caso o milímetro) e passar a pensar em termos da profundidade criada por um determinado volume quando assente sobre uma determinada área...


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2022 às 16:02)

A bem de uma maior transparência do serviço público, o IPMA devia ter um link na página dos avisos para um *histórico dos avisos emitidos*. Não precisava de ser longo, apenas alguns dias.
Não havendo possibilidade de consultar avisos anteriores, gera-se frequentemente, por parte dos utilizadores do serviço público, a opinião desfavorável de que não havia aviso cobrindo determinada situação observada, a qual, por ser enquadrável nos critérios, teve consequências que podiam ter sido precavidas com aviso atempado.

 Hoje houve avisos emitidos em cima já da hora ou mesmo após serem registadas condições meteorológicas enquadráveis nos critérios e para áreas distritais suficientemente grandes. Ontem, 21, na actualização das 18:18 utc todos os distritos tinham aviso amarelo para precipitação em algum período do dia de hoje, 22, excepto os distritos de Leiria, Santarém e Lisboa.
Hoje o distrito de Évora teve aviso laranja para precipitação emitido em cima da hora, com duração de apenas 1h46m, tal a urgência em ser emitido. Embora os avisos se destinem aos serviços de prevenção e socorro público em primeiro lugar, são também seguidos atentamente pelo público em geral, e nunca é demais sublinhar que mais vale prevenir, mesmo que depois não se registe o fenómeno com a intensidade enquadrável nos critérios.


----------



## Thomar (25 Out 2022 às 08:19)

Má altura para as imagens de radar não estarem disponíveis...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2022 às 08:29)

Thomar disse:


> Má altura para as imagens de radar não estarem disponíveis...



Não são só as imagens de radar. As estações meteorológicas também deixaram de comunicar às 7h20.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2022 às 16:46)

Thomar disse:


> Má altura para as imagens de radar não estarem disponíveis...





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não são só as imagens de radar. As estações meteorológicas também deixaram de comunicar às 7h20.



E as imagens de satélite.
Acho que o público em geral merece, ao menos, uma breve explicação quando ocorrem estes "apagões". Qualquer outro serviço público de meteorologia de renome o deve fazer.
Além disso a direcção do IPMA deve dar valor ao trabalho realizado por todos os que trabalham no e para o serviço público dentro do Instituto. Não explicar e ignorar é desvalorizar esse trabalho. Nada dizer é não dar importância ao trabalho que é publicado na sua página oficial.


----------



## Iceberg (25 Out 2022 às 17:03)

Isto também vos está a suceder: ao final do dia de hoje, terça-feira, 25 Out?


----------



## tonítruo (25 Out 2022 às 17:14)

Iceberg disse:


> Ver anexo 2589
> Isto também vos está a suceder: ao final do dia de hoje, terça-feira, 25 Out?





Não.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2022 às 18:20)

Iceberg disse:


> Ver anexo 2589
> Isto também vos está a suceder: ao final do dia de hoje, terça-feira, 25 Out?


Não.
Referes-te à data ser a de ontem? Isso pode ser apenas um problema de cache do TLM ou do browser, que não está a actualizar a página.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2022 às 18:28)

O pluviómetro de Oeiras-Vila Fria está parcialmente entupido: gráfico típico. Nenhuma outra estação na AML apresenta esse perfil, nem regista acumulado desde as 13h.
O pico de intensidade deste gráfico está atrasado em relação à passagem da frente e comparado com os gráficos das outras estações.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Out 2022 às 18:43)

Iceberg disse:


> Ver anexo 2589
> Isto também vos está a suceder: ao final do dia de hoje, terça-feira, 25 Out?


De vez em quando, sim. Parece que fizeram alguma mudança na cache e por vezes aparece uma página velha até que se faça F5...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2022 às 19:20)

Iceberg disse:


> Ver anexo 2589
> Isto também vos está a suceder: ao final do dia de hoje, terça-feira, 25 Out?


Aconteceu-me isso, mas foi no Sábado ainda tinha a previsão de 6ª feira, não fiz nada e regressou ao normal.


----------



## Iceberg (27 Out 2022 às 14:05)

E hoje, *quinta-feira*, continua assim...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Out 2022 às 14:12)

Iceberg disse:


> E hoje, *quinta-feira*, continua assim...
> 
> Ver anexo 2652



Como já foi dito, parece que houve uma atualização no site do IPMA e desde então ficou com problemas de cache, daí o site aparecer no estado em que estava aquando da última visita no respetivo browser.

É só clicar CTRL+F5 e logo fica como deve ser.


----------



## Iceberg (27 Out 2022 às 14:39)

Muito obrigado.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Out 2022 às 17:03)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Como já foi dito, parece que houve uma atualização no site do IPMA e desde então ficou com problemas de cache, daí o site aparecer no estado em que estava aquando da última visita no respetivo browser.
> 
> É só clicar CTRL+F5 e logo fica como deve ser.


Recarreguei a página 3 vezes e nada aconteceu.
Entretanto lembrei-me de limpar os "cookies" e voltou ao normal.
Mas deve ser problema na origem, no IPMA.

Deve ser o tal problema que nos tira os radares em certas e determinadas ocasiões - por acaso nunca "me" aconteceu em dias de sol...porque será?


----------



## tonítruo (27 Out 2022 às 17:38)

Aristocrata disse:


> Recarreguei a página 3 vezes e nada aconteceu.
> Entretanto lembrei-me de limpar os "cookies" e voltou ao normal.
> Mas deve ser problema na origem, no IPMA.
> 
> Deve ser o tal problema que nos tira os radares em certas e determinadas ocasiões - por acaso nunca "me" aconteceu em dias de sol...porque será?


Normalmente esses problemas com os _sites_ são devido à _cache_, como o @Duarte Sousa disse. A _cache_ é uma otimização que os _browsers_ fazem quando acedes a um _site_ com muita frequência. Imagina o ícone do IPMA:





Não faz sentido nenhum fazeres _download_ dessa imagem sempre que entras no _site_, era só desperdiçar _net_ à toa, então o que o _browser_ faz é: guarda essa imagem em _cache_ (no teu computador) e, assim, quando voltares ao site do IPMA não tens de voltar a fazer _download_ da imagem porque já a tens guardada.
O problema é que às vezes os _browsers_ fazem _cache_ de demasiados ficheiros e depois quando o _site_ faz alguma mudança acontecem essas situações, só tens de te certificar que limpas isso da forma correta (que depende do _browser_ que usas).
No _Chrome_ podes manter pressionado o símbolo de "refrescar" e depois selecionar o último elemento da lista "Limpar a cache e fazer um _hard_ _reload_":


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Out 2022 às 14:09)

Essas situações são controladas do lado do servidor/CDN, no entanto - o servidor é que dá as instruções ao browser para guardar na cache isto ou aquilo. Suspeito que o IPMA fez algumas mudanças nesse sentido recentemente, mas agressivas de mais, o que faz com que a página principal seja guardada na cache durante tempo de mais.

Páginas que precisem de atualizações frequentes deviam ter um _timeout_ de, no máximo (p. ex.), 1 hora. Assim os browsers saberiam que a cache está obsoleta e mostrariam a página mais atual. O IPMA no entanto parece que não considerou isso.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2022 às 01:42)

Pluviómetro de Quinta da Lageosa (Aldeia do Souto), está entupido.

Regista 0,1 mm todo o dia 30.


----------



## DaniFR (1 Nov 2022 às 10:37)

Quem só olha para os símbolos no mapa vai pensar que vai ser uma dia de chuva.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2022 às 16:01)

DaniFR disse:


> Quem só olha para os símbolos no mapa vai pensar que vai ser uma dia de chuva.


Como assim? Não estou a perceber a crítica.


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Nov 2022 às 17:03)

DaniFR disse:


> Quem só olha para os símbolos no mapa vai pensar que vai ser uma dia de chuva.


Nada a fazer. O modelo dá chuva algures durante o dia, e o algoritmo considera esse momento o mais relevante, "escolhendo" automaticamente esse símbolo. São as limitações de ver as previsões diárias baseadas num símbolo. Quem quiser pormenor ou vai às previsões a 10 dias com os símbolos horários, ou à previsão descritiva.


----------



## tonítruo (1 Nov 2022 às 17:48)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Nada a fazer. O modelo dá chuva algures durante o dia, e o algoritmo considera esse momento o mais relevante, "escolhendo" automaticamente esse símbolo. São as limitações de ver as previsões diárias baseadas num símbolo. Quem quiser pormenor ou vai às previsões a 10 dias com os símbolos horários, ou à previsão descritiva.


Uma curiosidade que tenho é o porquê de o mesmo não acontecer nem com trovoada nem com nevoeiro?
Na minha opinião, trovoada e chuva é mais relevante que apenas chuva e nevoeiro é mais relevante que céu parcialmente nublado...
Exemplos:


----------



## DaniFR (2 Nov 2022 às 15:17)

TiagoLC disse:


> Como assim? Não estou a perceber a crítica.


Num dia de sol em praticamente todo o país, com apenas algumas nuvens, nada de chuva à vista no radar, eles metem o símbolo de chuva só porque há a ínfima possibilidade de haver uns chuviscos perdidos. Era mais intuitivo, principalmente para quem não segue muito a meteorologia, usarem o símbolo de sol com nuvens e na descritiva colocavam a possibilidade de chuviscos. 
Até porque bastava ver noutros sites a previsão era diferente.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2022 às 15:23)

DaniFR disse:


> Num dia de sol em praticamente todo o país, com apenas algumas nuvens, nada de chuva à vista no radar, eles metem o símbolo de chuva só porque há a ínfima possibilidade de haver uns chuviscos perdidos. Era mais intuitivo, principalmente para quem não segue muito a meteorologia, usarem o símbolo de sol com nuvens e na descritiva colocavam a possibilidade de chuviscos.
> Até porque bastava ver noutros sites a previsão era diferente.


Nos últimos dias, a página inicial do IPMA tem estado com alguns problemas de atualização, aparecendo a previsão de dias anteriores. Ontem ainda dei conta que em vez de aparecer a previsão para terça-feira, aparecia relativa a segunda-feira que era quando estavam presentes esses símbolos. Certamente também aconteceu no teu caso e não reparaste qual era o dia, porque mais tarde, quando voltei a entrar no site, já aparecia a previsão para terça-feira e apenas havia símbolos de chuva no Algarve.


----------



## DaniFR (2 Nov 2022 às 17:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Nos últimos dias, a página inicial do IPMA tem estado com alguns problemas de atualização, aparecendo a previsão de dias interiores. Ontem ainda dei conta que em vez de aparecer a previsão para terça-feira, aparecia relativa a segunda-feira que era quando estavam presentes esses símbolos. Certamente também aconteceu no teu caso e não reparaste qual era o dia, porque mais tarde, quando voltei a entrar no site, já aparecia a previsão para terça-feira e apenas havia símbolos de chuva no Algarve.


Então foi isso. Realmente não fazia sentido aqueles simbolos naquele dia. Tinha que haver alguma explicação, ou seria mais uma falha do IPMA.


----------



## MSantos (2 Nov 2022 às 17:45)

DaniFR disse:


> Então foi isso. Realmente não fazia sentido aqueles simbolos naquele dia. Tinha que haver alguma explicação, ou seria mais uma falha do IPMA.



Se fizeres limpeza do histórico de navegação (cookies, cache) à partida o problema de daparece.


----------



## tonítruo (11 Nov 2022 às 14:05)

O IPMA deixou de prever o Índice UV?


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Nov 2022 às 14:32)

tonítruo disse:


> O IPMA deixou de prever o Índice UV?


De facto está desaparecido...


----------



## lserpa (11 Nov 2022 às 14:36)

É natural que se deixe de acompanhar o índice UV no inverno à nossa Latitude nesta altura do ano.

Porquê? Simples, a incidência das “ondas” de radiação solar entram perpendiculares, logo, o risco de UV elevado é nulo. 

Quando chegar a primavera, aparecerá novamente nas previsões.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2022 às 15:19)

Alternativas  https://atmosphere.copernicus.eu/ch...north_atlantic&layer_name=composition_uvindex & https://kunden.dwd.de/uvi/index.jsp


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Nov 2022 às 01:57)

lserpa disse:


> É natural que se deixe de acompanhar o índice UV no inverno à nossa Latitude nesta altura do ano.
> 
> Porquê? Simples, a incidência das “ondas” de radiação solar entram perpendiculares, logo, o risco de UV elevado é nulo.
> 
> ...


O IPMA sempre acompanhou o UV em todo o ano. Mesmo que fosse zero, aparecia. É appenas uma falha.

Mesmo nesta altura o risco é moderado (acima de 3), não impede que não se deixe de usar protetor solar nem óculos de sol com proteção UV. Podemos não sentir, mas está sempre lá presente a envelhecer a cara   Agora a skincare routine cabe a cada um...


----------



## tonítruo (15 Nov 2022 às 00:09)

O Índice UV está de volta às previsões


----------



## fhff (17 Nov 2022 às 13:01)

Bom dia. Alguém sabe se é possível obter os dados históricos de precipitação de uma estação online do IPMA? Neste caso gostava de saber a precipitação dos meses de Outubro e Novembro, para a EMA de Colares. No site, só consigo visualizar os 10 dias que passaram. 
Se não do IPMA, outra alternativa também seria boa. Muito obrigado


----------



## Wolfmad (25 Nov 2022 às 22:29)

Boas, alguém sabe se o IPMA já disponibilizou os dados de 1991-2020? É que já estamos em 2022 e muitos países já têm os seus dados e mapas atualizados. Nós ainda estamos com as médias de 1970-2000...


----------



## rmsg (26 Nov 2022 às 11:07)

De facto é incompreensível e, diria mais, inaceitável. Os que conheço utilizam todos, pelo menos, as médias de 1981-2010.


----------



## RP20 (26 Nov 2022 às 18:55)

Sim, creio que o user @AnDré  já tinha referido isso algures aqui no fórum. É óbvio que está desatualizada e quase todos os meses vão ser acima da média por causa de usarem uma média tão antiga (além de o planeta ter aquecido, as decadas de 70 e 80 foram maioritariamente geladas.).


----------



## N_Fig (29 Nov 2022 às 18:38)

RP20 disse:


> Sim, creio que o user @AnDré  já tinha referido isso algures aqui no fórum. É óbvio que está desatualizada e quase todos os meses vão ser acima da média por causa de usarem uma média tão antiga (além de o planeta ter aquecido, as decadas de 70 e 80 foram maioritariamente geladas.).


A década de 70 foi bastante fria, a de 80 nem por isso (embora comprada com a atual todas pareçam frias)


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2022 às 15:19)

Novas estações do IPMA em tempo real:

Arruda dos Vinhos
Chamusca - Chouto
Guimarães
Mêda
Ourém  - Fátima
Ourique - Santana da Serra

Este link para as EMA's: https://ema.ipma.pt/emas/


----------



## Cadito (3 Dez 2022 às 17:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Novas estações do IPMA em tempo real:
> 
> Arruda dos Vinhos
> Chamusca - Chouto
> ...


Temos agora 74 estações IPMA em tempo real!  
Isto para festejar as bodas de brilhante e atingir um número redondo era acrescentar a das Penhas Douradas...


----------



## Nickname (3 Dez 2022 às 17:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Novas estações do IPMA em tempo real:
> 
> Arruda dos Vinhos
> Chamusca - Chouto
> ...


Mas Mêda nem aparece no mapa do ipma, qual será a razão?
Talvez esteja para breve.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2022 às 17:40)

Nickname disse:


> Mas Mêda nem aparece no mapa do ipma, qual será a razão?
> Talvez esteja para breve.


Todas que eu mencionei, não aparecem no mapa do IPMA e são estações instaladas pelas câmaras municipais, talvez seja isso que leve a demorar algum tempo até aparecer no mapa ou um período experimental a fim de detectar falhas na instalação das estações.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 05:53)

Não há planos para uma ou mais EMA's bem colocadas algures pelo Gerês? Os lugares ainda devem lá continuar marcados, os dos antigos postos udométricos.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 19:29)

Pelo menos uma dezena de estações no litoral do Algarve com mais de 40 mm em três horas. Albufeira, Quarteira, Loulé, São Brás são exemplos.

*Aviso Laranja *justifica-se já! Porque esperam?


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Dez 2022 às 01:58)

Eu sinceramente acho é que devia haver uma revisão nas configurações do site, sinto que algumas mudanças recentes no web server, ou semelhante, andam a causar problemas de cache que não podem existir no site de um serviço público e que deve funcionar em relativo "tempo real". Na página principal que abri mesmo agora enquanto escrevia este post, o mapa de avisos está todo a verde, com avisos apenas nas regiões autónomas.

No entanto, se formos à página dos avisos, o distrito de Faro está, corretamente, sob aviso Laranja de precipitação, e até Amarelo para trovoada...





Foi preciso eu fazer um CTRL+F5 na página inicial para o browser apagar a cache e finalmente mostrar os avisos no mapa. Isto faz parecer que os avisos andam ainda mais atrasados do que as pessoas comentam. É o web server que dita estas regras se estiver bem configurado, e esta situação é recente. A funcionar deste modo, é normal que chovam mais críticas do que o costume, porque as pessoas, a maioria das vezes, olham para a página inicial durante uns segundos e só depois clicam na página dos avisos quando vêm o seu distrito pintado de X cor.


Não sei se alguém da IT do IPMA lê este tópico, mas apesar de conseguir ver o header

```
cache-control: max-age=0
```
na homepage, parece-me que das duas uma, ou há um conflito algures (porque max-age=0 deveria significar nenhuma cache), ou é preciso atribuir mais regras como "no-cache", "must-revalidate" e por aí, ou então atribuir uma cache de poucos minutos, mas isso já sou eu a mandar bitaites, não sei nada da estrutura técnica do website. 

Eu entendo perfeitamente que um website com potencialmente milhares, se não dezenas de milhares de visitas diárias precise de algum tipo de caching, mas sendo este um serviço público, que deverá funcionar em relativo tempo real, a informação não pode andar a "saltitar" de um lado para o outro (aparecer e desaparecer) ou tardar em aparecer.


----------



## AnDré (5 Dez 2022 às 12:19)

Entretanto hoje temos as EMAs de Mértola e Alcoutim com 0 e 0,4mm acumulados respetivamente. Estão provavelmente entupidas e a não registar um importante episódio de precipitação na região.
A estação de Mértola do meteoalentejo já vai com 52mm. Ou seja, 10% da precipitação média anual.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 15:16)

Os *60 mm em 6 horas* foram excedidos em inúmeras estações. Continuo a sublinhar que o IPMA sub-avisou a situação prevista para o distrito de Faro.
Não foi um evento centrado numa ou noutra localidade, foi afectada uma grande área.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2022 às 16:15)

StormRic disse:


> Os *60 mm em 6 horas* foram excedidos em inúmeras estações. Continuo a sublinhar que o IPMA sub-avisou a situação prevista para o distrito de Faro.
> Não foi um evento centrado numa ou noutra localidade, foi afectada uma grande área.


Aviso vermelho não faz sentido, nenhuma EMA registou valores que justificassem, só a de Loulé é que justificou ontem e mesmo assim foi isolado. As EMAS tiveram todas o azar de passar tudo ao lado, ou então, existe muitos valores extrapolados nas amadoras. Mas, se a Protecção Civil alertou ontem para situações de inundações como é que existem pessoas a colocar os carros em garagens numa artéria de Faro que é problemática e que acontece sistematicamente. Curiosamente, entre a EMA do Aeroporto e a de Tavira nenhuma registou o dobro da precipitação entre as três e depois tens estações amadoras que distam 2-3 kms umas das outras e algumas registaram o dobro do que outras não deixa de ser estranho.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 19:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aviso vermelho não faz sentido, nenhuma EMA registou valores que justificassem, só a de Loulé é que justificou ontem e mesmo assim foi isolado. As EMAS tiveram todas o azar de passar tudo ao lado, ou então, existe muitos valores extrapolados nas amadoras. Mas, se a Protecção Civil alertou ontem para situações de inundações como é que existem pessoas a colocar os carros em garagens numa artéria de Faro que é problemática e que acontece sistematicamente. Curiosamente, entre a EMA do Aeroporto e a de Tavira nenhuma registou o dobro da precipitação entre as três e depois tens estações amadoras que distam 2-3 kms umas das outras e algumas registaram o dobro do que outras não deixa de ser estranho.


O problema é o IPMA só olhar para a sua rede. Mas lá que caíram mais de 60 mm em 6 horas em áreas onde por causa disso houve inundações com prejuízos, isso é inegável.
O Aviso Vermelho serve para quê?


----------



## okcomputer (8 Dez 2022 às 11:32)

Meteorologia é imprevisível. Apesar da evolução tecnológica, das simulações/modelações da atmosfera com supercomputadores cada vez mais potentes, das redes de instrumentação mais alargadas e sofisticadas., teremos sempre uma percentagem de imprevisto nestas coisas, o que é normal, não controlamos a natureza.

O que eu já não acho normal é esses recursos não serem melhor usados em 2022 e continuar sem entender certas coisas hoje como já não entendia há 10 ou 20 anos atrás.

Há cerca de uma década quase caí numa dessas ratoeiras que são aquelas ruas ou avenidas desniveladas em "trincheira" para passar debaixo de outra via que se multiplicaram em muitas cidades e que quando chove de forma torrencial mais de 10 ou 15 minutos dão logo problemas.

Na altura pensei no assunto e de como poderíamos ser avisados desse tipo de risco.

Solução foi simples, estações meteorológicas a fornecer dados em tempo real, feito um script que quando em 10-15 minutos acumulava anormalmente X mm ou rainrate Y mm, disparava um email e um sms para mim a avisar-me desse facto e eu passava a evitar certas vias que sabia inundarem.

O problema é que eu não consegui fazer isso recorrendo a estações do IPMA ou outras oficiais porque o atraso com que disponibilizam dados. ou nem disponibilizam de todo, faz-nos perder aquele quarto de hora decisivo.

Tive que recorrer a estações amadoras que muitas vezes estão offline (bom, as IPMA diga-se que algumas também tem um uptime confrangedor) ou simplesmente desaparecem porque o proprietário desistiu daquilo ou outra razão qualquer.

Então ontem eu estava a ver o sub Litoral Centro e lá pela página 12 já se percebia que iria haver problemas sérios, ainda não eram 21:30

Depois só vi as primeiras mensagens de alerta modo "urgente" de entidades publicas, nas redes sociais por exemplo, mais de uma hora depois... *Mais de uma hora depois.*..

Este modelo não funciona. O Modelo IPMA/avisos e Prociv/alertas é acertado, a filosofia de base é ajustada, mas simplesmente não funciona quando é mesmo preciso urgência.
Está completamente desfasado dos tempos que vivemos, está obsoleto e subaproveitado face ao que é possível fazer hoje numa sociedade altamente conectada e digitalizada.

É patético que eu tenha que recorrer a estações amadoras como "early warning system" como já tinha que recorrer há 10 anos.

Em Portugal na ressaca das tragédias dos incêndios 2017 passou a enviar-se SMS por causa do risco incêndio.
Já na altura uma solução terrível pois SMS é um sistema antigo de messaging em que as mensagens são enviadas uma a uma dum servidor central para todas as antenas, processo que leva  horas e horas a entregar umas milhões de mensagens.
Houve mensagens dessas que levaram quase todo o dia dia a chegar a todos os destinatários. E as operadoras cobram milhões ao Estado.

Na altura ninguém percebeu porque estavam a usar tecnologia desadequada para tal tarefa. Alguns disseram que era para desenrascar, que logo se faria com cell broadcast. Tudo bem então, compreensível. Cell broadcast é uma coisa diferente, quase instantânea, foi feita para estas coisas de avisos urgentes. É um sinal que é emitido nas antenas escolhidas de determinada região, milhões pessoas podem receber um aviso em pouco tempo, não é um sistema lento de mensagem uma a uma como no tradicional SMS.

Na Alemanha depois daquelas inundações catastróficas no Verão do ano passado eles implementaram num ano e pouco o cell broadcast.
Aliás, penso que terá hoje precisamente o seu primeiro teste/ensaio nacional, chamaram mesmo ao dia de hoje o "dia de alerta nacional".
Mensagens de teste vão ser enviadas para telemóveis por cell broadcast, APPs oficiais vai receber notificações, alertas vão ser injetados de forma automática nas emissões de TV e rádios nacionais. É um ensaio de larga escala.









						Cell Broadcast
					

Warnung direkt aufs Handy - mit der in Deutschland jetzt neu eingeführten Technik Cell Broadcast werden Warnungen an viele Mobilfunkgeräte in einem Gefahrengebiet geschickt. Erfahren Sie hier, was Cell Broadcast ist und ob ihr Handy für Warnmeldungen über Cell Broadcast empfangsbereit ist.




					www.bbk.bund.de
				




Estamos em 2022, cinco anos depois das tragédias de 2017, e ainda não há alertas com cell broadcast em Portugal.

Basta disto. Estou cansado deste país. Não compreendo certas coisas.

Agora na Grande Lisboa tiveram sorte, numa hora de ponta e noutro tipo ou fase de maré ou se a intensidade da precipitação se prolongasse mais uma hora, teriam que lidar com centenas ou milhares pessoas presas nos seus automóveis, edificado e outros locais.

Até quando confiamos apenas na sorte, até quando toleramos o "deixa andar" ?


----------



## Pedro Mindz (8 Dez 2022 às 11:35)

okcomputer disse:


> Meteorologia é imprevisível. Apesar da evolução tecnológica, das simulações/modelações da atmosfera com supercomputadores cada vez mais potentes, das redes de instrumentação mais alargadas e sofisticadas., teremos sempre uma percentagem de imprevisto nestas coisas, o que é normal, não controlamos a natureza.
> 
> O que eu já não acho normal é esses recursos não serem melhor usados em 2022 e continuar sem entender certas coisas hoje como já não entendia há 10 ou 20 anos atrás.
> 
> ...



Digam o que disserem, o IPMA e o presidente deste ridículo Instituto são uns incompetentes. Volto a dizer o que disse anteriormente, se eu tivesse a prestação deles no meu atual trabalho, já tinha sido despedido á muito mas como "o clima é muito volátil e as alterações climáticas estão aí" vai-se deixar passar mais uma vez em claro..


----------



## okcomputer (8 Dez 2022 às 12:49)

Pessoalmente não acho que haja algo de profundamente errado com instituições como o IPMA, o que acho que falha em Portugal é aquela última camada de informação ao cidadão. 
É um pouco como o "last mile problem" da logística ou transportes, em que há toda uma estrutura que até funciona de forma razoável, muitos investimentos foram feitos, recursos formados, etc mas depois a última camada não aproveita da melhor forma tudo o que existe, sendo que não raras vezes, nem é o mais complicado ou caro de se fazer usando a tecnologia e comunicações atual, pelo contrário.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Dez 2022 às 13:12)

Mas em Portugal cumprem alguma coisa, quando está aviso vermelho para a ondulação aonde vão todos, vão ver o mar. Dá aviso de precipitação em zonas que costuma inundar aonde metem os carros na garagem, dá vento colocam o carro debaixo da árvore.  Mas, se a população está a marimbar-se para os avisos ou alertas das entidades logo aí começa mal.
Alguém em Portugal já suspendeu alguma coisa dando previsão de mau tempo nunca vi, já vi jogos de futebol decorrerem sob aviso vermelho, porque o tuga não liga patavina para isso, está uma estrada inundada pensa, passo. não passo, vou passar chega a meio o carro pifa-se e grita socorro ai meu deus que vou na cheia.


----------



## fernandinand (8 Dez 2022 às 15:05)

O problema, a meu ver, está ao nível da ANEPC e não do IPMA apenas...o IPMA faz parte de um 'sistema' (como os políticos gostam de dizer) que está caduco...


----------



## SMOL25 (9 Dez 2022 às 10:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas em Portugal cumprem alguma coisa, quando está aviso vermelho para a ondulação aonde vão todos, vão ver o mar. Dá aviso de precipitação em zonas que costuma inundar aonde metem os carros na garagem, dá vento colocam o carro debaixo da árvore.  Mas, se a população está a marimbar-se para os avisos ou alertas das entidades logo aí começa mal.
> Alguém em Portugal já suspendeu alguma coisa dando previsão de mau tempo nunca vi, já vi jogos de futebol decorrerem sob aviso vermelho, porque o tuga não liga patavina para isso, está uma estrada inundada pensa, passo. não passo, vou passar chega a meio o carro pifa-se e grita socorro ai meu deus que vou na cheia.


Mas não haverá uma banalização dos avisos?

Estará o sistema de avisos por distritos correcto?


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Dez 2022 às 13:52)

fernandinand disse:


> O problema, a meu ver, está ao nível da ANEPC e não do IPMA apenas...o IPMA faz parte de um 'sistema' (como os políticos gostam de dizer) que está caduco...


Não será das câmaras que alteram PDM's para construir em todo o lado, quando ignoram zonas de risco de inundação, quando constroem em leito de cheia e depois a malta fica toda espantada com isto e lá aparece os autarcas na linha da frente a dizerem que isto são as alterações climáticas.

Episódios torrenciais sempre existiram em Portugal, sobretudo no Sul do país mas a banalização e o ignorar do histórico climático daz parecer que tudo seja novidade.

No sul quando chove anda tudo com a água pelo joelho, no Norte chove e não se assiste ao espectáculo que se vê em Lisboa e nas cidades algarvias.


----------



## fernandinand (9 Dez 2022 às 15:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não será das câmaras que alteram PDM's para construir em todo o lado, quando ignoram zonas de risco de inundação, quando constroem em leito de cheia e depois a malta fica toda espantada com isto e lá aparece os autarcas na linha da frente a dizerem que isto são as alterações climáticas.
> 
> Episódios torrenciais sempre existiram em Portugal, sobretudo no Sul do país mas a banalização e o ignorar do histórico climático daz parecer que tudo seja novidade.
> 
> No sul quando chove anda tudo com a água pelo joelho, no Norte chove e não se assiste ao espectáculo que se vê em Lisboa e nas cidades algarvias.


Existem utopias e depois existem coisas em concreto, já aqui referido algumas vezes, como o Cell Broadcasting...


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Dez 2022 às 15:24)

fernandinand disse:


> Existem utopias e depois existem coisas em concreto, já aqui referido algumas vezes, como o Cell Broadcasting...


Ontem, em entrevista na RTP3, o presidente do IPMA falou que a tecnologia tinha que ser melhorada de forma a avisar a população.


----------



## fernandinand (9 Dez 2022 às 15:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ontem, em entrevista na RTP3, o presidente do IPMA falou que a tecnologia tinha que ser melhorada de forma a avisar a população.


Tretas...Geofencing já é algo que existe há mais de uma década e é uma tecnologia madura...


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2022 às 06:26)

SMOL25 disse:


> Mas não haverá uma banalização dos avisos?


Os Avisos dependem dos critérios e das previsões dos modelos e dos meteorologistas em serem atingidos os valores desses critérios, é algo praticamente automático assim que surge uma previsão que se enquadre nos critérios. Se parece que há banalização é porque há mais situações que se enquadram nos critérios. Tem havido este Outono muitas situações dessas, mas até agora as pessoas ainda não tinham visto suficientes consequências pela simples razão de os solos, aquíferos, reservas de água, estarem todos em baixo pela seca extrema que o território atravessou. As pessoas viam os Avisos e nada acontecia, logo pensavam que o Aviso era exagerado, e pela repetição se criou a ideia de banalização. Nesta altura, a capacidade dos solos está quase preenchida na maior parte do território. Isso significa que agora os eventos que anteriormente ainda não tinham consequências vão passar a ter, e as pessoas vão começar a prestar real atenção aos avisos. Casa inundada, olhos no céu e nos Avisos, vai ser o normal, e vai deixar de ser banal o Aviso e vai ser mesmo tomado a sério. Infelizmente essa atitude correcta e consciente só é tomada depois de terem acontecido prejuízos e perdas irreparáveis.
Seguramente, quem tiver sofrido prejuízos vai estar sempre a perguntar ao ver o tempo escurecer: "vê lá se há avisos, se temos que estar alerta, se é preciso limpar sarjetas, sumidoros, verificar telhados, retirar lixos, desimpedir linhas de água, pôr painéis nas portas ou até pôr-mo-nos a salvo!"


----------



## fernandinand (10 Dez 2022 às 09:08)

Ainda sobre alertas (ou falta deles, neste caso...) in Publico de hoje


----------



## Toby (10 Dez 2022 às 10:01)

Bom dia,

Penso que todos os sistemas de alerta são actualmente falíveis.
Os acontecimentos que temos vindo a viver nos últimos anos não são bem conhecidos e, sobretudo, o fosso entre o que a população lê e o que SUBSTANDE sobre as mudanças e a realidade que pode acontecer é enorme. 
Há muitos exemplos na Europa de avisos tardios ou ausentes que levaram à "morte do homem".
Sem ordem especial: Bélgica, França, Itália, ...
A única excepção europeia é a Holanda porque têm um passado e compreenderam durante vários anos que o seu território está em perigo 1/3 estar abaixo do nível do mar.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Dez 2022 às 15:48)

Radar de Loulé está novamente ON


----------



## tonítruo (12 Dez 2022 às 17:56)

Parece-me que o IPMA adicionou um contorno, ao litoral, nas imagens de radar. Provavelmente para casos como o de ontem em que mal dava para ver onde começa o território nacional porque estava a chover em todo o lado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Dez 2022 às 18:27)

tonítruo disse:


> Parece-me que o IPMA adicionou um contorno, ao litoral, nas imagens de radar. Provavelmente para casos como o de ontem em que mal dava para ver onde começa o território nacional porque estava a chover em todo o lado.


Adicionou, por vezes nem sabia aonde estava Olhão, principalmente em situações de chuva fraca tudo fica igual, é complicado.


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2022 às 18:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Adicionou, por vezes nem sabia aonde estava Olhão, principalmente em situações de chuva fraca tudo fica igual, é complicado.



E se surge uma micro célula de eco roxo, precisamente com o traço preto em cima? Mal  ou nada se vê... 

Não sei até que ponto é mesmo uma alteração ou um erro temporário do mapa, a meu ver  um traço preto tão marcado na linha de costa, mesmo sendo numa área tão pequena, não é necessário...

Como estava, dava perfeitamente para diferenciar onde acaba a terra e começa o mar, e vice versa..

Em vez disto podiam colocar um mapa de radar dinâmico nos arquipélagos..


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2022 às 18:57)

Snifa disse:


> Como estava, dava perfeitamente para diferenciar onde acaba a terra e começa o mar, e vice versa..



Vejam este exemplo, está horrível, é distrativo, não sei qual a utilidade ou necessidade disto, daí pensar que possa ser um erro temporário no mapa ( tenho a ideia de ter visto já no passado o mapa assim com estes contornos) 

Mesmo mudando para o ESRI, fica na mesma, com a linha preta...


----------



## fernandinand (12 Dez 2022 às 19:05)

Snifa disse:


> Vejam este exemplo, está horrível, é distrativo, não sei qual a utilidade ou necessidade disto, daí pensar que possa ser um erro temporário no mapa ( tenho a ideia de ter visto já no passado o mapa assim com estes contornos)
> 
> Mesmo mudando para o ESRI, fica na mesma, com a linha preta...


Meteram uma imagem estática no mapa ao invés de um 'layer' de um serviço que faça decentemente o rendering da imagem...enfim, sem palavras!


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2022 às 19:08)

fernandinand disse:


> Meteram uma imagem estática no mapa ao invés de um 'layer' de um serviço que faça decentemente o rendering da imagem...enfim, sem palavras!



Assim sendo será mesmo um erro temporário no rendering da imagem, não estou a ver o IPMA a colocar o mapa assim, a não ser por erro, é que não acrescenta nada só distrai..


----------



## João Pedro (12 Dez 2022 às 19:08)

Por acaso estava agora a olhar e a pensar "está aqui qualquer coisa diferente..."
Absolutamente horrível! Custa a acreditar como é que O site nacional de meteorologia consegue ser tão básico... até sinto vergonha.
Esperemos que seja — mesmo — uma coisa temporária...


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Dez 2022 às 19:13)

Snifa disse:


> Vejam este exemplo, está horrível, é distrativo, não sei qual a utilidade ou necessidade disto, daí pensar que possa ser um erro temporário no mapa ( tenho a ideia de ter visto já no passado o mapa assim com estes contornos)


É erro temporário. Já aconteceu n vezes, não é de agora.


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2022 às 19:16)

João Pedro disse:


> Esperemos que seja — mesmo — uma coisa temporária...



Quase de certeza que é, basta ver as imagens antes e depois, não há qualquer utilidade ( muito pelo contrário ) no segundo mapa com a linha preta:

Antes:






Depois:


----------



## fernandinand (12 Dez 2022 às 19:16)

Parece que o contorno está na imagem de 'saída' de radar...que já era estática anteriormente..




Infelizmente estava a 'colecionar' estas imagens para fazer algum tratamento estatísticos (cor pixeis vs localização) para quando tivesse tempo e não sei se isto vai atrapalhar um bocado...


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Dez 2022 às 19:22)

João Pedro disse:


> Por acaso estava agora a olhar e a pensar "está aqui qualquer coisa diferente..."
> Absolutamente horrível! Custa a acreditar como é que O site nacional de meteorologia consegue ser tão básico... até sinto vergonha.
> Esperemos que seja — mesmo — uma coisa temporária...


Diz lá, que não fica giro aqui na zona.


----------



## okcomputer (12 Dez 2022 às 19:40)

Como sou sempre um otimista por natureza, será que isso será sinal que estão a trabalhar no produto, quem sabe, resolver antigos problemas, por exemplo os estranhos atrasos de 15 minutos num produto de radar meteorológico?

Para já é apenas mais uma asneira, meterem os contornos do território na própria imagem de fundo do radar dinâmico, daí esses problemas de que se queixam. 

Das coisas boas que havia do radar dinâmico era precisamente não meterem lá mais nada na imagem para além da refletividade, espero que não estraguem ao menos isso.
Mas quem sabe... parece que estragar as poucas coisas que estão bem está na moda.


----------



## okcomputer (13 Dez 2022 às 07:00)

Parece ter sido um "desenrascanço" mas por uma boa razão, a chuva é tanta que da forma como está construído não dá para ver bem algumas coisas.
Mas depois idealmente podem fazer isso da forma correta, com um layer vetorial que não acontece esse efeito, e de preferência poder-se visualizar opcionalmente.


----------



## remember (13 Dez 2022 às 07:12)

Foi alguma actualização que fizeram na visualização do mapa, há uns tempos andei a mexer num mapa de estações para um site que andava a desenvolver e dava para tirar/por essas linhas no mapa.

Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 22:16)

Faço uma sugestão de melhoramento do Resumo Diário em formato tabela:

Incluir as colunas da Latitude/Longitude e altitude das estações.
Isto permitirá uma localização rápida da estação num qualquer mapa.
Permitirá ainda ordenar as estações segundo aqueles campos, obtendo uma distribuição ordenada Norte-Sul ou Oeste-Leste, por exemplo, assim como uma correlação visual/numérica rápida entre cada uma daquelas três coordenadas e os dados de observação.

Conclusões interessantes podem assim ser obtidas, tais como:
- relação da precipitação com a altitude;
- relação da precipitação com a latitude/longitude, um factor muito importante no território continental que influencia a precipitação;
- relação da temperatura com aquelas coordenadas de localização, etc.

E já agora, para quando uma tabela para os registos horários? 
Dantes disponibilizavam os registos horários em formato html, de onde era possível facilmente extrair os dados e trabalhá-los em folhas de cálculo, por exemplo.


----------



## tonítruo (14 Dez 2022 às 17:58)

Parece que o radar de Loulé parou de funcionar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Dez 2022 às 20:22)

Estamos em dezembro de 2022 e não há um boletim climatológico de 2021 (só existe um resumo, bem curto) e tampouco há boletim climatológico do verão (já nem digo do outono). O IPMA nestes dias anda a trabalhar bem lentamente!


----------



## Orion (16 Dez 2022 às 21:03)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Estamos em dezembro de 2022 e não há um boletim climatológico de 2021 (só existe um resumo, bem curto) e tampouco há boletim climatológico do verão (já nem digo do outono). O IPMA nestes dias anda a trabalhar bem lentamente!



Estás é mal habituado...


----------



## N_Fig (16 Dez 2022 às 21:10)

N_Fig disse:


> O IPMA tem trabalhado bem nestes dias, é inegável, é o terceiro relatório este mês





Charneca Mundial disse:


> Estamos em dezembro de 2022 e não há um boletim climatológico de 2021 (só existe um resumo, bem curto) e tampouco há boletim climatológico do verão (já nem digo do outono). O IPMA nestes dias anda a trabalhar bem lentamente!


A dualidade do Meteopt


----------



## Orion (16 Dez 2022 às 21:10)

Custa muito disponibilizarem o radar dinâmico para os pacóvios das ilhas?

3 cliques desnecessários para visualizar o radar 'não dinâmico'. Começando novamente pelo continente.

Dá assim tanto trabalho haver um relatório unificado do clima em 'Portugal'? É que nem separados há.

O tempo passa e certas coisas não mudam de jeito nenhum. É um serviço público bastante discriminatório e alegremente vamos entrar em 2023.

Os privilegiados (continentais) não têm interesse nenhum em dar um jeitinho porque têm as suas necessidades satisfeitas a tempo e horas. Cai o carmo e a trindade quando um radar não funciona uns dias ou não há um relatório do mês anterior. Calamidade, de facto.


----------



## okcomputer (16 Dez 2022 às 22:06)

São 4 cliques e com uma seleção pelo meio, estava a começar a pensar que só eu é que reparei.
Nestas últimas alterações parece que mudaram também no site o link no menu de radar diretamente para o modo dinâmico, ou já tinham mudado antes?

O que até seria uma excelente ideia, mas parece que se esqueceram que não existe radar dinâmico para as ilhas.

E assim quem esteja menos rotinado entra na página de radar do IPMA nem sabe que existem radares nas ilhas.
E mesmo quem sabe tem que andar com x clicks. Primeiro menu radar, depois "Imagens de radar", e depois selecionar "Terceira" e aí, que diabo, ainda tem escolher o produto.

O que vem dar a uma pergunta que fiz anteriormente, não existe o output de radar dinâmico para as ilhas ?
Vi estas imagens em notícias do IPMA, pelo que existe esse produto "dinâmico", nota-se nas imagens que é algo similar ao existente no continente, uma sobreposição de ecos num fundo transparente em cima dum mapa dinâmico.









Mas não é publico? Eu até pensava que existia e que o problema fosse meu a andar às voltas no site e não desse com o link correto. Quem entrava no radar das ilhas tinha debaixo o link para radar dinâmico, mas esse link dava novamente para o continente, uma espécie de divertido passatempo de regressar à casa da partida.

Mesmo que as imagens com ampliação máxima parecem um radar meteorológico saído do Minecraft do meu neto, ainda assim acho que seria útil.






E agora só para nós, é mesmo suposto um novo e moderno radar como o da Terceira só ter este tipo resolução de saída, tão pixelizado mesmo sendo pequenas ilhas? 
Ou a pixelização é um trade-off precisamente do uso de fundos transparentes ?


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Dez 2022 às 13:30)

Governo lança IPMA no "inferno". Alertas ignorados - ZAP Notícias
					

Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera foi criticado, mas o presidente diz que alertas para mau tempo foram ignorados por causa do Mundial




					zap.aeiou.pt
				




Ninguém faz omeletas sem ovos, assim funciona o IPMA, alguém que trabalha por conta de outrem seja Estado ou privado vai no seu próprio carro, prestar serviço, claro que não. Quem está de fora é fácil criticar, mas quem está por dentro é que sabe como as coisas funcionam.
Quem manda nisto tudo é o ministro das finanças sem verbas para manutenção de radares, das EMAS, para além da área do mar em que engloba os bivalves e afins, torna-se complicado quando o próprio financiamento nem chega a cobrar o valor dos salários que pagam, é simplesmente vergonhoso. A ciência nunca foi valorizada neste país, daí muitos emigrarem à procura da sua valorização profissional e sobretudo de melhores salários.


----------



## guimeixen (28 Dez 2022 às 21:48)

A estação de Braga tem estado várias vezes a falhar estes últimos dias. Sei que não tem a ver com o IPMA pois a estação não é deles, mas da CIM e também não sei muito onde poderia colocar isto.
Estas estações meteorológicas mantém-se a funcionar para enviar os dados como? Painéis solares?
É que a estação falhava, voltava às 10h e depois de ficar noite, falhava outra vez, pelas 18h, 19h. Uns dias depois começou a acontecer também com Terras de Bouro.
Pensei que pudesse ser isso, dado que temos tido muitos dias nublados e pouco sol.
Quando isto acontece ainda é possível obter os dados?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Dez 2022 às 21:57)

Eu acho que as estações no Minho e Douro Litoral deviam ser híbridas... Funcionar a energia fotovoltaica e a energia hídrica 

Desculpem...


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2022 às 22:47)

guimeixen disse:


> Quando isto acontece ainda é possível obter os dados?



Devem ter uma bateria de emergência, apenas para registo, porque a emissão deve ser o que gasta mais energia, penso eu que nada percebo de tecnologia das estações automáticas.
Se o registo não está precavido, então o melhor é mandarem a estação para a sucata.


----------



## guimeixen (29 Dez 2022 às 21:50)

StormRic disse:


> Devem ter uma bateria de emergência, apenas para registo, porque a emissão deve ser o que gasta mais energia, penso eu que nada percebo de tecnologia das estações automáticas.
> Se o registo não está precavido, então o melhor é mandarem a estação para a sucata.



Tinha enviado um email à CIM do Cávado e responderam-me hoje. Deixo aqui parte do que me enviaram:

"Depois de verificarmos junto da plataforma de Gestão de dados CIM Cávado, verificamos que efetivamente esta tem tido algumas falhas de registos de dados. 
As estações têm acoplado um painel fotovoltaico e uma bateria para que a estação seja autossuficiente. Devido à ausência de sol e eventual necessidade de substituição da bateria a estação teve uma falha no registo de dados."

Enviaram-me também uma lista completa de todos os dados da estação do dia 14 ao 26, mas pelo que já tive a ver sempre não tem os acumulados perdidos. É pena pois a estação muito provavelmente já passou os 500 mm e o mês ficará com dados em falta.


----------



## DaniFR (30 Dez 2022 às 23:30)

Ora aqui está um exemplo de como uma boa distribuição de estações meteorológicas faz a diferença na recolha de dados dos vários eventos. Toda aquela linha de estações com acumulados superiores são de estações que pertencem à Comunidade Intermunicipal da Região de Coimbra e Viseu. 
Se olhassemos só para os dados da rede do IPMA a análise seria outra. Então se estivermos a falar de eventos mais localizado, ficamos muitas vezes às escuras, e perdem-se registos importantes.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 01:45)

DaniFR disse:


> Se olhassemos só para os dados da rede do IPMA a análise seria outra. Então se estivermos a falar de eventos mais localizado, ficamos muitas vezes às escuras, e perdem-se registos importantes.


E certamente que o detalhe da previsão meteorológica local e mesmo territorial melhorará quando esta densidade fôr estendida a todo o continente.


----------



## efcm (1 Jan 2023 às 02:48)

DaniFR disse:


> Ora aqui está um exemplo de como uma boa distribuição de estações meteorológicas faz a diferença na recolha de dados dos vários eventos. Toda aquela linha de estações com acumulados superiores são de estações que pertencem à Comunidade Intermunicipal da Região de Coimbra e Viseu.
> Se olhassemos só para os dados da rede do IPMA a análise seria outra. Então se estivermos a falar de eventos mais localizado, ficamos muitas vezes às escuras, e perdem-se registos importantes.


A culpa é exclusivamente do IPMA.

Não tem verbas para mais estações, faz uma parceria com os municípios, com entusiastas etc etc.

Mas inventa formas de ter uma cobertura melhor sem gastar dinheiro.


Quem não tem cão caça com gato


----------



## JTavares (2 Jan 2023 às 14:13)

efcm disse:


> efcm disse:
> 
> 
> > Quem não tem cão caça com gato
> ...


----------



## Edward (4 Jan 2023 às 13:05)

Hoje entram em funcionamento os novos comandos regionais e sub-regionais da protecção civil, mas o sistema de avisos meteorológicos do IPMA mantém-se ao nível distrital.


----------



## okcomputer (Sábado às 12:08)

Há cerca de 4 horas (desde 8h10) sem imagens dos três radares do continente nem do radar de Porto Santo/Madeira


----------



## StormRic (36 minutos atrás)

No* Boletim Anual 2022* ( _https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/documentos/2022/Boletim_Clima_Portugal_Ano2022.pdf _),
na "_Figura 2.1. Temperatura média do ar e precipitação em Portugal continental entre 1941 e 2022_", *o ano de 1997 aparece duas vezes em duas posições extremas opostas*: como chuvoso/segundo ano mais quente e como segundo mais seco/normal.


----------

